#ubuntu-pl 2011-04-04
<jacekowski> i tylko hypervisor lapie pojedyncze instrukcje i adresy ktore gosc musi ruszac, ale nie moze bo uszkodzi hosta, i wtedy to jest wirtualizowane, albo JITowane albo emulowane albo inne cuda
<Drathir> niektóre programy patchuja kernel pod siebie...
<jacekowski> to jest parawirtualizacja
<jacekowski> inna rzecz
<Drathir> ta virtualizacja para virtualizacja i parę innych jeszcze...
<Drathir> jak wejdzie ten efi czy jak mu tam może kiedyś zyska nawet dwa systemy obok siebie będzie można uruchamiać...
<jacekowski> efi ma gowno do tego
<jacekowski> efi jest tak samo martwe jak bios
<Drathir> jednocześnie... Nie jeden pod drugim...
<jacekowski> nic z tego nie korzysta
<jacekowski> efi/bios ma zaladowac bootloader a potem system sobie daje sam rade
<Drathir> no za dużo nie czytałem ale efi podobno na o wiele większe możliwości...
<jacekowski> nie ma
<jacekowski> to jest dokladnie to samo
<Drathir> tylko czy będą chcieli wykorzystywać go...
<jacekowski> efi nie ma nic wiecej niz ma bios
<jacekowski> jest zrobione inaczej
<Drathir> i nie mam na myśli tylko możliwości ładniejszego wyglądu...
<amikot> 2 systemy równorzędnie to chyba niemożliwe.... zawsze musi być coś co jednorodnego nadrzędnego
<jacekowski> amikot: niekoniecznie
<jacekowski> amikot: niagara ma sprzetowa wirtualizacje robiona przez sam procesor
<jacekowski> amikot: i sam sprzet
<jacekowski> do 64 logicznych partycji jednoczesnie odpalonych na jednym sprzecie
<amikot> no to ma jakiś rom który załatwia sprawę podziału i udostępnia 2 gotowe wirtualne maszyny
<jacekowski> Drathir: efi + kompatybilnosc wsteczna == bios
<jacekowski> Drathir: i nic wiecej
<jacekowski> Drathir: uwalili kompatybilnosc wsteczna, dolozyli ladny wyglad, i tak powstal chocapic
<jacekowski> Drathir: a zeby dwa systemy rownolegle odpalac musisz miec albo sprzet ktory to potrafi albo oprogramowanie ktore to zaemuluje
<amikot> ale sprzęt żeby to potrafił to on musi być tak zaprogramowany.... zawsze jest gdzieś ten jeden zarządca który dzieli i rządzi ...
<jacekowski> ta
<amikot> nigdy nie ma tak że jest jeden komp ... i 2 systemy niezależnie się do niego dobierają
<jacekowski> nie na x86
<jacekowski> ale sparc i mainframy tak maja
<amikot> jeżeli celem dzielenia zasobów jednego sprzętu na kilka systemów jest lepsze wykorzystanie tych zasobów przez dynamiczne przydzielanie ich to znaczy że musi być jakiś programowy lub sprzętowy zarządca .... nie ma na to rady ... w innym wypadku mamy do czynienia jedynie ze sklejonymi kilkoma osobnymi komputerami
<Drathir> z tego co się orientuje to chyba nie jest to samo potrafi więcej wziąć na siebie i zarządzać, ale nie wiem dokładnie na jakiej zasadzie...
<Drathir> 2 systemy moim zdaniem byłoby możliwe jeśli powstało by coś takiego w stylu biosu tylko bardziej zaawansowanego co będzie bezpośrednio kontrolować pracę podzespołów...
<Drathir> no właśnie efi wydaje mi się że nie jest kompatybilny wstecz ale nie wiem...
<Drathir> z tego co pamiętam efi daje większe możliwości zarządzania podzespołami w komputerze ale nie jestem do końca pewien czy dobrze pamiętam...
<Drathir> [C[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D[D
<Drathir> oj... Dziwne znaczki...
<jacekowski> amikot: bo tak to mniej wiecej dziala na mainframe
<jacekowski> amikot: bez zadnego przydzielania dynamicznego
<jacekowski> Drathir: ale po co ma bios badz cos podobnego kontrolowac prace podzespolow
<amikot> czyli to są po prostu osobne kompy na jednym mobo :D
<jacekowski> Drathir: system operacyjny ma to robic
<jacekowski> amikot: z bardzo szybka komunikacja pomiedzy nimi
<jacekowski> Drathir: jak juz mowilem, efi czy bios obecnie tylko przygotowywuja ram, procesor i laduja bootloader z dysku
<Drathir> tak musi być coś na zasadzie mostka północnego i południowego tylko o wiele bardziej zaawansowane zarządzające całym sprzętem ale w warstwie najprościej zrozumiałej dla tego sprzętu czyli najszybszej i najwydajniejszej...
<Drathir> chociażby większe możliwości podkrecania bądź nawet jakiś antywirus,..
<jacekowski> Drathir: i po tej 1-2s ( a nawet i mniej ) bios/efi skonczylo swoja robote
<jacekowski> nie rozumiesz jak komputer dziala
<jacekowski> tam nie ma co zarzadzac
<jacekowski> caly komputer sprowadza sie do dostarczania danych z/do procesora
<jacekowski> procesor potem mowi do czegos ze tu masz dane, i masz zrobic to do jakiejs karty graficznej/siecowej/modemu/dysku
<jacekowski> i tu jak cos sie bedzie po drodze mieszalo to bedzie tylko wolniej
<Drathir> nie nie system wtedy mogłyby być dwa systemy które korzystałyby z urządzeń, a układ ten przydzielałby sam użycie danego podzespołu dla danego systemu operacyjnego...
<jacekowski> to sie nazywa iommu
<jacekowski> i jest to zaimplementowane w procesorze
<Drathir> a czasem efi cały czas nie pracuje i potrafi się bezpośrednio komunikować z os ?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> tylko zeby iommu mialo sens potrzebujesz 2x wiecej sprzetu w komputerze
<jacekowski> dwie karty graficzne
<jacekowski> dwa procesory
<jacekowski> dwa dyski
<jacekowski> dwa kontrolery dyskow
<Drathir> tak z i do procesora ale jeśli dwa systemy zaczną jednocześnie wysyłać instrukcje do procesora coś musi przejąć te instrukcje i rozdzielić..
<jacekowski> systemy nie wysylaja instrukcji do procesora
<jacekowski> procesor wykonuje instrukcje z ramu
<jacekowski> i jak idzie tak idzie
<Drathir> przy jednym systemie to system przejmuje władze nad prockiem i blokuje zarządzając nim przy dwuch jednocześnie procek nie może być zablokowany tylko pod jeden system bo są dwa coś niezależnego musi tym zarządzać...
<jacekowski> az trafi na cos czego sie nie da wykonac bo mmu nie pozwala albo iommu, albo przyszlo przerwanie albo jakas nielegalna instrukcja
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> system nie ma wladzy nad procesorem
<jacekowski> to procesor ma wladze nad systemem
<Drathir> coś na zasadzie ecc w pamięciach
<jacekowski> jak chcesz dwa systemy miec to masz hypervisor
<jacekowski> albo cos bare metal jak xen albo esxi
<Drathir> system nie wylapuje błędów tylko jest coś pod nim co bez jego wiedzy rozdziela i zarządza robiąc korekty
<jacekowski> ecc nic nie rozdziela
<jacekowski> ram z ecc po prostu zamiast uzyc 8 tranzystorow do zapisania bajtu uzywa 12 bodajze
<Drathir> ale sam procesor bez instrukcji z systemu nic nie zrobi to system podaje to co robić i instrukcje do procka który je chyba wykonuje...
<jacekowski> i przy odczycie weryfikuje czy sie zgadza i poprawia
<jacekowski> dlatego masz cos co jest hypervisorem
<jacekowski> albo virtualbox
<jacekowski> albo vmware
<jacekowski> albo xen
<jacekowski> albo cokolwiek
<Drathir> czyli ecc robi coś za system... Jak normalnie w systemie przy błędach i/o czy jak je się tam nazywa wejścia wyjścia to system zarządza obciążając procesor i sam to w kościach z ecc nie jest czasem pomijamy procesor i system a ten moduł ecc nie przejmuje
<Drathir> tego zadania?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> jak nie masz ecc to nie masz kontroli parzystosci
<jacekowski> i w razie bledu w pamieci jestes w dupie bo nic tego nie wykrywa
<jacekowski> w przypadku ecc prosty sprzetowy uklad zaimplementowany w kontrolerze pamieci poprawi od razu uszkodzone bity
<Drathir> aha... No to czyli to jest jakoś inaczej...
<jacekowski> ale ecc nie robi czegos za system
<jacekowski> ecc po prostu jest pomiedzy
<jacekowski> ale wracajac do problemu
<jacekowski> co ty chcesz to bare metal hypervisor
<jacekowski> i to zostalo dawno temu juz zrobione
<Drathir> zawsze mi się wydawało że ecc robi coś bez wiedzy systemu co przy braku ecc musiałby system wziąć na siebie...
<jacekowski> nie, ecc robi cos bez wiedzy systemu co bez ecc nigdy nie byloby zrobione
<Drathir> to lekko dziwne, żeby nagle tyle osób się pojawiło...
<winter> split
<szkodnik> nom
<winter> om nom nom
<Drathir> ale fakt teraz mieć własny serwerek to świetna sprawa...
<szkodnik> wszyscy spia
<szkodnik> a myslalam, ze wejscie smoka zrobie :D
<Pitek> heh
<Drathir> kto śpi ten śpi... hrhr
<winter> szkodnik: no zrób to wejście smoka
<szkodnik> nie tam
<winter> pls
<szkodnik> teraz juz za pozno
<winter> :[
<Drathir> taki ruch i taka cisza...
<winter> .
<winter> :-o
<foreste_> lol
<foreste_> oooooo
<foreste_> o adasiek_abix_ ;)
<foreste_> jak tam firma dobrze ma ?
<winter> foreste_: to tylko ping timeout
<winter> jego tutaj nie ma
 * winter robi kawę
<foreste_> ja kase musze uzbierac :<
<winter> a kto nie
<foreste_> na ksiazke ^^
<winter> jaką?
<foreste_> fajna
<winter> chwalisz się, że chcesz kupić książkę i nawet nie powiesz jaką?
<foreste_> sztuka postepu ;)
<winter> :-o
<winter> postępu czy podstępu
<foreste_> autor kevin mitnick ;d
<winter> o
<winter> w social engineering się bawisz?
<foreste_> coos w tym stylu
<foreste_> ale nie bawie cracking ;d
<winter> manipulant :-P
 * szkodnik idzie spac
<winter> ja lampa będę męczył
<szkodnik> kogo?
<winter> mam nadzieję, że konsekwentnie
<winter> linux apache mysql php
<winter> lamp
<szkodnik> ahm
<szkodnik> dobra, lozko wola ;)
<szkodnik> byu
<winter> o/
<foreste_> winter:
<winter> foreste_:
<foreste_> mnie on interesuje bo walczyl firmam i ktore ludzi robili w 4 litery
<winter> no ciekawy człowiek, napewno
<foreste_> na roznych etapach
<foreste_> aja jestem taki maly mitnick ktory ludziom  pokazuje ze da zyc bez kroplowki zwanejj microsoft ;d
<winter> za nim nie skaczesz w ogień, koleś cię przekonuje, że masz pójść w ogień pierwszy, wrócić i powiedzieć jak gorąco
<foreste_> a bill  gates byl swiety ?
<foreste_> to tez haker ;d
<winter> też był aresztowany, pokazywali foty z zatrzymania na tpb
<winter> alen ie wiem za co
<foreste_> ale zobacz
<foreste_> to byl b.dobry haker
<foreste_> bo ludziom wcisnal gowno ms dos , windows
<foreste_> a oni kupowali
<foreste_> ba c64 mial basica by microsoft
<winter> koleś od dziecka w kodzie siedział
<winter> miał szczęście bo pracował akurat nad tym co się sprzedało
<winter> w stanach zjednoczonych
<winter> to tez sprawia różnicę
<winter> tzn pracowali też w taki sposób żeby się sprzedało
<foreste_> winter: jaki 1 system ms wydal z oknami ?
<foreste_> tzn nie czysty ms dos
<winter> najpierw był windows 1.0 chyba
<winter> odpalany w dosie
<foreste_> nie
<winter> jako jedna z aplikacji
<foreste_> os/2 :P
<winter> os na dwóch
<foreste_> z ibm ;d
<winter> no możliwe
<winter> dobra wracam męczyć lamp
<winter> tzn jestem też tutaj, możesz pisać
<foreste_> ibm zerwal umowe  z ms to ms zrobilo windows 1
<foreste_> 35 lat ta firma sa meki xd
<winter> ostatnio próbowałem wygrać w7 na fb
<winter> ale mnie zgnoili pod koniec i spadłem na niską pozycję
<foreste_> winter: http://www.wklejto.pl/94447
<foreste_> kawalek z wiki
<winter> nom
<winter> ogólnie azja ostro przechodzi na opensource słyszałem
<Drathir> c64 miał kieleckie oprogramowanie...
<foreste_> a tiu  calosc http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft
<Drathir> black box bodajże czy jak mu tam...
<foreste_> tu
<winter> kraje które informatyzowały się wcześniej (w tym polska) są raczej uzależnione od m$
<foreste_> ale fajny byl
<winter> mam na myśli administrację
<winter> a zus wykupuje zasoby dyskietek ...
<Drathir> dlaczego wszystko bo najważniejsze i najbardziej kluczowe stoi pod linuksem?
<Drathir> co*
<Drathir> albo inaczej systemach unixowo podobnych...
<Drathir> swoją droga widzieliście odświeżone c64? ^^
<foreste_> ta
<Drathir> jeszcze żeby to pod linuksem puścili ale podobno ma w tym być win zgrozą...
<foreste_> 22 października 2009 Microsoft wypuścił na rynek system Windows 7. Ma on być prostszy w obsłudze i "nie zadawać tyle pytań". Polska cena rynkowa wynosi około 300 złotych.
<foreste_> lol
<foreste_> jak to kosztuje 400zl <
<Drathir> najgorsze że większość ludzi do dziś myśli że linuks to czarny ekran... czyt. konsola...
<Drathir> 400to chyba obcięty basic czy jak on tam ma...
<Drathir> w tym czasem nawet areo nie jest zablokowane?
<foreste_> w basiku to wyglada na win 98 ^^
<Drathir> albo profesional a ultimate jak dobrze pamiętam chyba jedną rzeczą się różnią...
<Drathir> trybem wirtualizacji xp.
<Drathir> i już cena inna...
<Drathir> nie zdziwie się jak w win nie długo wersja bazowa będzie i płatne dodatki do niej...
<Drathir> w formie aktualizacji...
<winter> 400 zł to za boxowy home chyba
<winter> 300 zł oem powinien kosztować
<winter> tak mnie się wydaje
<winter> pro więcej średnio o stówę
<Drathir> ja bym strzelał że to zależne od sklepu...
<Drathir> ta ultimate ok. 900-1k zapewne będzie kosztować...
<winter> foreste_: http://peb.pl/informatyka/842081-mix-kevin-mitnick-william-l-simon.html
<Drathir> i czy to się opłaca ? Biorąc dla takiej szkoły jestem ciekaw ile licencja kosztuje...
<foreste_> winter:  kupie :>
<foreste_> ja nie pirace ;)
<winter> jak tam chcesz
<Drathir> zapewne kolejna książka pokazująca co potrafi socjotechnika...
<Drathir> zawsze najsłabszym ogniwem będzie człowiek...
<winter> kurde mam braki w htmlu
 * winter się dokształca
<Drathir> gdzieś coś takiego słyszałem ale nie pamiętam jak to dokładnie było... Ale chodziło o to że prawdziwy haker jak się włamie to nie niszczy a tak zabezpiecza, żeby nikt inny nie potrafił się dostać, ale ile w tym prawdy...
<winter> "prawdziwy haker"
<winter> Drathir: gadasz jak prawdziwy lamer
<winter> ale nie chcę się wtrącać
<Drathir> ;p
<Drathir> ale zobacz że w tym jest sens większość osób jeśli coś w jakiś sposób dostanie [nie wnikam w jaki sposób] nie będzie się chciała tym z nikim innym podzielić... Tak jest przeważnie...
<Drathir> Dlatego moim zdaniem trzeba cenić osoby które tworzą projekty open source osoby które mając wiedzę nie trzymają jej tylko dla siebie, a chcą się nią dzielić z innymi...
 * winter odpala peta
<Drathir> zakłada maskę p.gaz hrhr
<Drathir> na wszelki wypadek gdyby zaraz więcej osób chętnych odtlenienia się zjawiło...
<winter> Drathir: dlaczego nie śpisz?
<Drathir> a po co spać ? ^^
<winter> idź spać a nie będziesz tu bredził od rzeczy :p
<winter> Barthalion: o/
<Drathir> a to mogę nie bredzic też bez, wystarczy powiedzieć już milcze..
<winter> Drathir: ile masz lat?
<winter> halp
<winter> jest ktoś?
<winter__> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<winter_> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<winter> http://i.imgur.com/7aGPt.jpg
<Pitek> nice :)
<winter> thx :-P
<winter> http://i.imgur.com/DBipv.jpg
<GronX> ładnie ^^
<lisu> re
<winter> er
<winter> qm
<lisu> kolejny pp
<lisu> Parszywy Poniedzialek
<lisu> pytanie za 100 punktów, co windows robi przez pół godziny, od uruchomienia w poniedziałki?
<PoKrAk> szuka dysku i indexuje
<PoKrAk> no i zassysa aktualizacje
<GronX> PoKrAk hej jak windowsowa przygoda?
<GronX> w waszej opinii od ilu użytkowników w sieci osiedlowej opłaca się stawiać squida?
<GronX> chodzi mi o to żeby zwrot pasma był jakąś sensowną wartością
<PoKrAk> Gronx spox
<PoKrAk> jakie masz szybkie łącze ??
<GronX> obecnie to go jeszcze niema
<GronX> wszystko w powijakach
<PoKrAk> ilu masz tych userów docelowo
<GronX> liczę na 40
<PoKrAk> squida mozna postawic nawet dla 5 userów nic nie przeszkadza
<GronX> na start
<wlosio> heja
<PoKrAk> z/w od rana juz coś chcą
<GronX> tak ale na 5 mała oszczędność łącza będzie
<PoKrAk> GronX, aktualizacje windowsa chociażby juz sporo ci odmula łacze
<GronX> PoKrAk właśnie też o tym pomyślałem
<GronX> PoKrAk planuję zrobić serwer z squidem i niceshaperem myślę że to by rozwiązało sprawę
<PoKrAk> generalnie stawiać squida
<PoKrAk> nicesharpera nie robiłem
<PoKrAk> ale na squidzie mam kilku userów
<GronX> PoKrAk a jakie łącze dzielisz?
<PoKrAk> nie musze dzielić
<PoKrAk> bardziej wielki brat
<PoKrAk> mam 100 w obie strony
<GronX> PoKrAk generalnie muszę się zagłębić w tematykę potrzebuje łącza co mogę legalnie poza lokal je udostępniać
<GronX> PoKrAk wieśniackie regulaminy naszych providerów zabraniają tego
<PoKrAk> GronX, wez w GTS`e sie popytaj
<PoKrAk> korzystałem z ich usług
<wlosio> czego zabraniają?
<tar-gz> Cześć ;-)
<Pitek> cze
<GronX> wlosio a o co chodzi?
<wlosio> sam nie wiem , co że jest nie dozwolone , i tez chciałbym wiedzieć co :P
<GronX> wlosio sory nie przespana nocka ;/
<wlosio> a jama przespaną
<wlosio> chociaż siedziałem do 3ciej nad ranem
<wlosio> kod poprawiałem
<wlosio> ;P
<GronX> wlosio no przecież napisałem że zabraniają udostępniania łącza poza lokal ( np taka tepsa)
<wlosio> ahaa P
<wlosio> a ja udostępniam xD
<wlosio> heh
<wlosio> i co mi mogą zrobić.... heh
<GronX> wlosio nie chcę uderzać w dyskusję ale mogą rozwiązać umowę i kazać zapłacić inne stawki za udostępnianie ... strasznie to porypane, nie będę pisał książki jeśli naprawdę jesteś tym zainteresowany musisz poszukać na necie
<wlosio> yhy :P, ale to tepsa... ciekawe jak to w Netii wygląda..
<GronX> nie mam bladego pojęcia będę czytał dzwonił itd :D
<sysek> nielegalne udostepnianie polaczenia oO ?
<wlosio> a jak mam np. wzięty internet na współe z sąsiadem , Net na mnie , kablem do ssądiada
<wlosio> piętro wyżej.... to tez sie zalicza? xD
<GronX> takie coś to pikuś ale jak chcesz zrobić większą sieć to będzie problem
<wlosio> heh ... 11 osób... xD
<sysek> no ja w domu udostepniam net x360, drugi komp i wifi
<sysek> robie to nielegalnie?
<wlosio> panie konsultant.. rodzina taka duza w 1 bloku mieszka... .xD
<wlosio> sysek:u mnie większy jest jeszcze harcore ;d
<wlosio> bo na wifi zrobiłęm tzw wolny kanał (bez zapespieczony o szybkości 128mbps) ... xD :D
<wlosio> nie zabespieczony
<wlosio> tfu!
<wlosio> 128kbps
<PoKrAk> Gronx uderz do GTS
<wlosio> tyle wystaczy na telefony z WiFi ;p.
<sysek> zabespieczaony?
<Wizard> cześć
<wlosio> hej
<Wizard> robił ktoś unity-2d?
<sysek> jol Wizard
<lisu> Wizard: robił, nie ruszaj, bo to jak psia kupa, ruszysz i bedziesz miał wstręt do unity
<GronX> PoKrAk mam w zakładkach dziś po robocie dzwonię ^^
<wlosio> dokladnie , poczekaj do Unity 3D
<wlosio> kurde , wariat ze mnie..... serwer www na windowsie preinstalowanym..... :P
<sysek> :o
<Wizard> nie chcę 3d
<Wizard> javowe programy wariują jak jest compiz-gówno włączone
<wlosio> nie chcesz założyć okularków 3D? i widzieć pulpit w trójwymiarze?
<Wizard> nie, nie chcę
<Dreadlish> o/
<sysek> oddajcie kino moskwa !
<lisu> pytanie: czy thundebird godnie zastapi expressa?
<sysek> http://i54.tinypic.com/50it7m.png
<sysek> lol. wilki w majnkrafcie
<sysek> :D
<wlosio> xd
<wlosio> zastapi wg. mnie , ma spore szanse
<lisu> wlosio: testowales z 3000 e-maili thunderbirda?
<wlosio>  nie nie... :P
<lisu> ... ja musze przetestować nawet z 10000, bo tyle tu tego smiecia przychodzi
<wlosio> ta
<PoKrAk> lisu ogarnie
<wlosio> mnie ostatnie arabskie i chińskie śmieci śmiecą w skrzynce
<lisu> no wlasnie, a express ma problemy z wieksza iloscia e-maili, ktora musi byc dostępna, przynajmniej przez ostatni rok
<PoKrAk> ale outloocka osobiscie wole do ogarniecia takiej ilosci
<PoKrAk> lisu u mnie nie
<PoKrAk> musisz porobic jedynie foldery
<PoKrAk> pojedynczy plik poczty nie moze przekroczyc 2 giga
<PoKrAk> i tego nie obejdziesz
<lisu> PoKrAk: no wlasnie, a u mnie ponad 4 niekiedy
<PoKrAk> lisu nie obejdziesz tego
<PoKrAk> foldery porobic
<lisu> PoKrAk: nie mowie o plikach eml
<PoKrAk> np na lata itp
<PoKrAk> wiem
<PoKrAk> porobisz foldery w oe
<PoKrAk> tak poprzewalac poczte stara i bedzuie si
<lisu> PoKrAk: niezły pomysł, dzięx
<PoKrAk> przerabiałem to setki razy
<lisu> hmmm, ide przetestować na pani sekretarce, kopia zrobiona to można jej popsuć w razie czego
<Dreadlish> heh
<PoKrAk> porob w oe foldery na lata a w nich na kwartały
<PoKrAk> nic nie popsujesz
<Dreadlish> by se ściągnął metasploita
<PoKrAk> dbx`y ci z automatu porobi i poprzenosi
<winter> delaczego gnome terminal wyświtla tak zjechanie czciąki serif
<winter> litery nachodzą na siebie
<winter> tragedia
<winter> czcionki*
<Dreadlish> tragedia
<Dreadlish> bo terminale w ogóle źle wyświetlają inne niż monotype
<winter> serif się przyjemniej czyta
<winter> ... o ile jest poprawnie wyświetlana
 * lisu ziewa
<lisu> kurde trzeba jaką smołe wychylić
<GronX> uff cała sieć padła miałem robotę nigdy ale to nigdy nie kupujcie netgara żadnego obojętnie co by to nie było
<GronX> lisu asfalt :P
<shpaq> mornin'
<sysek> czesc shpaq
<lisu> GronX: co to podziubałeś z tym netgearem?
<GronX> lisu ja już go znam na tyle że mam backup :P
<lisu> backupa to raczej wiekszosc ludzi robi, albo będzie robić
<winter> Wizard: przepadnij!
<amikot> hol hotler :)
<lisu> uzywal ktos gnome 3?
<winter> mi nie chce na vboxie ruszyć ichnie livecd
<winter> to sobie dałem siana
<lisu> z tego co widzialem na youtube, to porazka
<winter> no niestety
<lisu> tyle bajerów, a wszystko sie rusza jak mucha w smole
<lisu> ile jeszcze do wydania ubuntu 11.04? cos z koncem kwietnia miało byc chyba
<lisu> fuj, popsułem sobie humor ogladajac gnome shell, tfu
<lisu> zmykam nara o/
<winter> o/
<szkodnik> bry!
<szkodnik> czester, tesknilam!
<jacekowski> o szkodnik
<szkodnik> o
<szkodnik> a za toba wcale :<
<jacekowski> a ja tesknilem za toba
<Drathir> dobry wszystkim...
<foreste> czesc
<gtriderxc> lisu jakos 28 czy 29
<Wizard> orientuje się ktoś, czy na sf.net dają gita?
<Wizard> albo jakiś sensowny vcs, a nie subbrainsion?
<qermit> używał ktoś switchy firmy BATM (telco systems)?
<Wizard> o, mają gita na sf.net
<Wizard> dobrze ;)
<banex> \o
<amikot> desktopa 11.04 też zepsuli tym unity
<Drathir> aż takie złe?
<amikot> nie mówię, że pomysł jest całkiem zły, w dobie monitorów panoramicznych pionowe belki są lepsze od poziomych, mechanika działania tego też fajna, ale wszystko to się zrobiło jakieś takie ... windowsowo niekonfigurowalne. Gdzie są jakieś ustawienia od tego ?
<Drathir> nie ma prawym ustawienia i wszystko co tylko się zechce ?
<amikot> gdzie prawym ?  na pulpicie jak kliknę to nawet nie można włączyć efektów 3d - ta zakładka w ogóle zniknęła
<amikot> na belce jak kliknę to nic się nie pojawia
<amikot> na znaczku ubuntu jak kliknę to też nic
<Drathir> a prawym w obszarze tego paska...?
<amikot> no właśnie nic
<Drathir> na pustym miejscu
<Drathir> lipa
<amikot> jakoś to takie ....  dziwne
<Drathir> chyba że to ma gdzieś w menu jakiś swój konfigurator bardziej rozbudowany...
<winter> zawsze możesz zainstalować gnome-desktop i wrócić na gnome
<Drathir> tylko jeden problem...
<amikot> nie wiem .. może ja jestem jakiś nienormalny, wczoraj odpaliłem safari na XPku i stwierdziłem że jest niewygodne... a wszyscy się tak zachwycają
<winter> dopuki gnome3 nie wyjdzie
<Drathir> zapewne teraz wszystko będą robić pod unity i jak zainstalujesz gnoma zacznie się wszystko sypać...
<amikot> wkurzyło mnie, że po wyłączeniu i odpaleniu od nowa wejście na stronę którą już się odwiedziło wymaga szukania w historii
<Drathir> to safari rozwijają jakoś?
<amikot> no nie wiem
<amikot> ale i tak wszyscy uważają że to cud myśli technicznej
<Drathir> osobiście nigdy nie korzystałem, ale kojarzy mi się z czymś starym...
<amikot> teraz jest safari5
<Drathir> lynx to dopiero taka myśl hrhr
<foreste> a mi kojazy za starocie windows ;d
<amikot> w obecnych czasach przeglądarki w trybie tekstowym nie mają łatwo
<amikot> no XP jakby nie patrzeć ma 10 lat
<amikot> i masa ludzi dalej go używa
<foreste> 7 to samo ;P
<foreste> wczasie premiery byla juz stara :P
<Drathir> no nie mają, ale jak szukasz tekstu bądź jakiegoś programu do pobrania z dp wolę lynxa bo to kilka sekund niż odpalac jakąś graficzną...
<amikot> kwestia przyzwyczajenia
<amikot> ja mam cały czas otwartego jakiegoś ff
<Drathir> fakt że jest sporo stron które się wysypują pod lynxem, ale i tak ciekawa alternatywa moim zdaniem...
<Tyczek> Mi tam się zawsze wszystko odpala. :P
<Tyczek> Szybko.
<Drathir> xp będą używać dopóki ms nie wyda aktualizacji która go całkowicie zablokuje...
<amikot> hehe
<amikot> no bo XP jest najlepszym windowsem i mógłby być jeszcze lepszy gdyby go rozwijali, ale trzeba było skasować kolejną porcję kasy za nowy system
<Drathir> ale niestety przyznać muszę że xp jednak ms najlepiej wyszedł...
<amikot> przecież nikt by nie kupił visty czy 7 gdyby DX10 i DX11 był na XP
<Drathir> w viscie i 7 lubię robić archiwizację systemowego bo to jedna niewiadoma czy uruchomi się ponownie czy nie...
<amikot> ale w sumie za to odpowiedzialni są producenci gier, mają sztamę z ms i nie piszą pod opengl tylko pod kolejne wersje dx.
<Tyczek> Pieprzenie o szopenie. ;)
<Tyczek> 7 jest jak narazie najstabilniejsza.
<amikot> eee tam
<Drathir> ale zauważ że ludzie nie wiedzą że tak naprawdę mało co wykorzystuje najnowsze dx
<Tyczek> Ano, to inna bajka.
<amikot> XP też był stabilny, bluescreen jak się pojawiał to na 99% był problem sprzętowy, a zwis poszczególnych procesów ... no cóż ...
<Drathir> pokaz mi nie stabilnego xp hrhr
<amikot> dobra
<amikot> trzeba lecieć do pracy
<amikot> bye
<Drathir> zakatuj xp... Nawet z najgłupszych pomysłów potrafił sam się podnieść... 7 za młoda jeszcze na stabilność...
<Tyczek> SOA#1 ;)
<czester> Siema
<czester> Tutaj jak zwykle permanentny dzień morona?;-P
<Tyczek> NIestety. :P
<czester> A ja sobie siedzę w pracy, jem chipsy
<czester> Właśnie sprzedaliśmy fajny komputer.
<czester> Macbook Pro 13" Core i7, 8G ramu, 512 SSD ;-)
<czester> Mały diabeł.
<Tyczek> 512 GB?
<czester> ta
<Tyczek> Już takie są? Oo
<czester> Są ;-)
<Tyczek> Zatryzmałem się na 64 chyba.
<czester> Drogie jak cholera.
<Tyczek> A przynajmniej jak były informacje odnośnie tego.
<czester> 60G to masz za 500zł ;-P
<Tyczek> Um.
<Tyczek> A cały sprzęt?
<Tyczek> Jaka cena?
<czester> 12k ponad.
<Tyczek> Łomatko.
<Tyczek> To ładnie. :P
<czester> A. I był klekot u mnie dzisiaj
<czester> Obiecałem mu, że wam wszystkim przekażę ;-P
<Tyczek> klekot?
<czester> Kupił Macbooka Pro 15" ;-P
<czester> Siedział na Gentoo.
<Tyczek> He he.
<Tyczek> Ja wtedy u Ciebie byłem ze znajomym, też chciał kupić. ;P
<Tyczek> Macbooka.
<czester> Spoko
<Tyczek> Ale w końcu się rozmyślił. ;P
<czester> No to jest sporo kasy.
<Tyczek> Stwierdził, żę skoro ma Ipada i Iphone to zwykły lapek starczy. :P
<czester> hehehehehe
<czester> No to fakt.
<Tyczek> No. ;P
<szkodnik> o
<szkodnik> Tyczek, czester  bry ;)
<czester> Siema
<Tyczek> Cześć. ;)
<czester> szkodnik: Co tam w Łodzi?
<czester> Mam dla was nowe hasło reklamowe dla miasta
<czester> "Jesteś w Łodzi? To ci zaszkodzi" :D
<szkodnik> juz nie w lodzi
<szkodnik> :P
<szkodnik> od prawie roku mieszkam w gdyni :D
<czester> szkodnik: To gdzie teraz straszysz?
<szkodnik> czester,  jak zwykle zajebiscie zorientowany
<czester> Nie siedzę w tym burdelu więc skąd mam wiedzieć?
<szkodnik> ja tez nie :P
<czester> No to tym bardziej.
<szkodnik> czester, a ty teraz makowkami handlujesz?
<fi9o> Skrzyp: ping
 * PoKrAk ma dzisiaj dzień na viking metal
<Psotnick> elo
<bt4> re
<foreste> http://www.bitdefender.marken.com.pl/aktualnosci/401-bezpatna-pyta-ratunkowa-bitdefender-rescue-cd
<foreste> oo
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/424z9o5> (at www.bitdefender.marken.com.pl)
<foreste> Przekliniak: xd
<foreste> Najnowsze wydanie Rescue CD BitDefendera oparte zostało na linuxowej dystrybucji Xubuntu Live CD
<fbu> witam i o zdrowie pytam
<swistak35> hm
<swistak35> montowanie w thunarze działa mi tylko u roota, w jakiej grupie mnie brak?
<swistak35> podrzuci mi ktoś swój /etc/group?
<Drathir> tak z ciekawości jak vectra się spisuje pod mtr-em ?
<Diabelko> nie wiem co to mtr, ale vectra c to samochód pierwsza klasa
<Drathir> vectra jako dostawca neta...
<Drathir> Netsplit w swoim żywiole... hrhr
<foreste> kompiluje sobie nowe wine
<Admc> a po co?
<Admc> nie lepiej użyć gotowego pakietu
<Admc> ja kiedyś kompilowałem i nie było widocznych różnić
<Admc> różnic*
<foreste> bo w repro stare jest
<Admc> nowe jest
<Admc> 1.3.17
<Admc> dwie godziny temu zaktualizowałem
<foreste> ja mam 1.0 ;d
<Admc> LOL
<Admc> to zainstaluj paczkę wine1.3
<Admc> i będziesz miał najnowsze
<foreste> ta na debianie xd
<Admc> przecież jest coś takiego jak apt-cache
<Admc> to jest parodia
<Drathir> na stronie wine masz dokładną instrukcje
<foreste> ja mam jajko 2.6.38
<Drathir> nawet nie wiem czy po polsku nie jest...
<Admc> patrzyłem do oficjalnego repo dla debiana i ostatnia wersja to 1.1.42
<foreste> samemu zrobilem deb ;d
<Drathir> dodaje Ci repo testowe wine
<Admc> nie miałbym nic do kompilacji wine, gdyby to nie trwało 2 godziny
<Admc> tyle się kompiluje na moim sprzęcie
<Admc> dłużej niż jądro linux
<Drathir> oficjalne z ubuntu bądź ubuntu tweak chyba też stare ma, znaczy się stabilne...
<foreste> umnie zasuwa po tej mega patchu
<Drathir> hrhr to ładny czas...
<Drathir> a ta komp
<Admc> Drathir, ja mam z oficjalnego repo i mam 1.3.17
<Drathir> a ta kompilacja daje Ci coś  że tak powiem że ten czas się opłaca?
<foreste> mhm
<Drathir> no ja ze strony wine testowa wersję dodałem... Śmiga i zainstalowana bez problemów...
<Drathir> no może tylko z tym że touchpada czasem ruchy gubi...
<foreste> niemoge znalesc deb testowej
<foreste> na debcia
<Drathir> a oprócz tego nic złego nie zauważyłem...
<Admc> foreste, a deb z ubuntu nie będzie działał?
<Admc> przecież ubuntu i debian to prawie to samo
<Admc> wg statystyk około 87% pakietów w Ubuntu to pakiety zaimportowne z Debiana bez żadnych modyfikacji
<foreste> moze tylko ze ubu moze miec inne zaleznosci ;d
<foreste> jedyne deb ubu mam  too burg ;d
<Drathir> apt://wine1.3
<foreste> chcialbym steam przeniesc na wine ;d
<Drathir> nie to tutaj http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<foreste> dokladnia csi pochodne
<Drathir> a ostatnio repozytoria Wam też wariowały ? Z błędem 403 ?
<Drathir> O.o wyspy no no...
<Dreadlish> o/
<Diabelko> foreste: a wytłumaczysz mi co mają zależności do gadania skoro i tak pakiet instalujesz sobie ręcznie z dpkg?
<Dreadlish> nic
<Diabelko> no ja to wiem
<Diabelko> chyba, że wymaga czegoś super nowego, czego nie masz w repo systemu, ale nikt nie korzysta aż tak na bieżąco z nowych dobrodziejstw
<foreste> instaluje nowke wina potrzeby steam
<Diabelko> steam potrzebuje windowsa, a nie wine
<foreste> cs chyba pociaagnie ;p
<Diabelko> Admc: a masz gdzieś linka do takich statystyk?
<Diabelko> nie sprawdzam Cię, tylko mnie ciekawi
<Admc> Diabelko, http://forum.dug.net.pl/viewtopic.php?pid=163286#p163286
<Admc> akurat tu jest 74%, 87% widziałem w jakieś innej statystyce co nie mogłem teraz znaleźć
<Admc> pewnie starsza była, bo Ubuntu cały czas oddala się od Debiana
<Diabelko> Admc: dziękuję, całkiem ciekawe
<onedeep69> siema, czemu po wifi/lan leci tylko 500 kb/s, a z neta jak cos ciagne idzie nawet 1MB
<kasiawska> hej mam problem z zainstalowaniem drukarki - czy może mi ktoś pomóc?
<onedeep69> ale miedzy dwoma kompami wpietymi w ten sam router to 500 i chuj
<kasiawska> nie ma to jak las rąk - mam hp laserjet 1018, ubuntu 10.10(o którym nie będę się już wypowiadać, bo mnie coś trafi)
<kasiawska> i nie mogę jej zainstalować
<kasiawska> przy instalowaniu wywala mi jakiś błąd
<kasiawska> a jestem laikiem jeśli chodzi o terminale itd
<kasiawska> więc proszę o pomoc
<kasiawska> ???
<foreste> jeszcze mi kompiluje wine ;d
<foreste> odrazu paczke zrobie ;P
<Drathir> ale co leci ?
<foreste> pilot xd
<Drathir> jaka drukarka?
<Drathir> już widzę widzę, drobne przesunięcie...
<Drathir> a jaka jest treść błędu?
<kasiawska> treść błędu? invalid literal for int() with base 10: '7332', '7332'
<Drathir> co do routera może masz włączone QoS...
<Drathir> jakieś sterowniki instalujesz bądź instalowałas ?
<Admc> może ktoś podać taką emotikonkę z takimi odwróconymi a co wyglądają jak oczy?
<Drathir> tutaj są jakieś sterowniki do hp http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install_wizard/index.html
<Admc> kiedyś się zarejestrowałem pewnym forum pod właśnie taką emotikonką i teraz nie mogę się zalogować :D
<Drathir> tutaj instrukcja http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/install/install/index.html
<kasiawska> no to juz chcialam zainstalowac
<kasiawska> aaaale
<Drathir> tutaj troszkę informacji http://brange.wordpress.com/2008/06/14/installing-hp-laserjet-1018-in-ubuntu-linux-804-with-hplip-285/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3ux3vq5> (at brange.wordpress.com)
<kasiawska> niestety nie chca mi sie sciagnac
<kasiawska> ehhh w ten sposób też próbowałam
<kasiawska> zrobiłam reinstalację
<kasiawska> bo niestety przy poprzedniej instalacji 10.10 foldery otwierały mi się we wszystkim tj w programie do odtwarzania muzyki etc
<kasiawska> ale drukarka działałą hah
<kasiawska> :D
<foreste> chyba do 19:00 bedzie mi kopilowac te wine :P
<foreste> a kompiluje od 16:30
<foreste> xd
<Admc> foreste, a jaki masz proc?
<foreste> sempron 2800+
<foreste> 2ghz
<Drathir> błąd jakiś wyświetla? Jakiej przeglądarki używasz?
<Admc> Mi na Intel Celeron 410 1,46 GHz kompilowało się około 2 godziny
<Admc> u ciebie powinno być krócej
<Admc> JEST
<Admc> udało mi się znaleźć!
<Admc> ಠ_ಠ
<swistak35> wtf? : D
<Admc> o tą emotikonę mi chodziło
<Admc> :D
<Admc> teraz mogę się wreszcie zalogować
<Admc> :D
<Drathir> dalej? O.o to nieźle...
<Drathir> hmmm sprawdziłas sumę kontrolna płyty ?
<Drathir> jeśli takie cuda się dzieją przy reinstalacji to podejrzane...
<kasiawska> mam wiele dziwnych historii z linuxem, jestem blondynką - linux nie lubi blondynek :D
<en0x> tak samo jak i windows
<kasiawska> został mi jeszcze system maca... :/
<Drathir> hmmm mało prawdopodobne żeby kolor włosów miał coś z tym wspólnego...
<sysek> mac dla pedaluff
<kasiawska> no to nie wiem co ja mam z tą instalką zrobić, poczekam, przeproszę, może w końcu się przekona żeby mi zainstalować tą drukarkę
<Drathir> prędzej błędy crc jakieś się wkradły niż kolor włosów...
<kasiawska> mów mi tak jeszcze :D
<Diabelko> kręci Cię to?
<Drathir> po złożeniu płyty przed instalacja będzie menu i tam sprawdź sumę kontrolna powinno być...
<sysek> ohh
<sysek> ohooho
<sysek> BLEDY CRC
<sysek> FAP FAP FAP
<Diabelko> sysek: kolejny low-level joke o fapaniu, brawo
<sysek> boshe
<Drathir> to tylko prawda... Naprawdę wątpię żeby kolor włosów miał coś z tym wspólnego...
<sysek> ten znow jakies super uber zajebiste teksty po ang
<sysek> ktore nikt nie rozumie
<shiira> sysek: ales mi dowalil :P
<Drathir> jestem bardziej skłonny uwierzyć w błędy płyty aniżeli uszkodzony dysk bądź ram...
<sysek> shiira: e Tobie?
<kasiawska> ojj w sumie do obrony mam jeszcze czas do czerwca, zdążę to wydrukować hah :D
<Diabelko> Drathir: a ja jestem całkiem skłonny uwierzyć w to, że jest blondynką
<shiira> 18:32 > sysek: mac dla pedaluff
<shiira> ;)
<kasiawska> myślę, że poziom moich wypowiedzi świadczy często o moim kolorze włosów
<kasiawska> i oczy tęskniące za rozumem hehe
<Diabelko> kasiawska: pierwszym krokiem do zdobycia rozumu jest zrozumienie, że się go nie ma :p
<Diabelko> potem już z górki
<Drathir> a czy to ma jakieś znaczenie że osoba jest blondynka?
<kasiawska> no tak, ale głupiego głupoty nie oduczysz
<Diabelko> Drathir: naukowo udowodnione, że blond pigment kradnie szare komórki :P
<kasiawska> Drathir ja wierzę, że ma wielkie i że linux ma radar na takie jak ja... mam wiele anegdotek z tym związanych
<kasiawska> dlaczego nie chciała mi ruszyć instalacja po ustawieniu partycji, mimo że zrobiłam to dobrze???? - tego nie wie nikt
<kasiawska> a gdy to samo zrobił mój brat, to instalacja prawie, że nie wyskoczyła z płytą z napędu z podniecenia i w try miga się zrobiła
<sysek> shiira: jakas dziewczyna tak twierdzi
<Drathir> możliwe, choć osobiście uważam, że to zwykły stereotyp odnośnie blondynek...
<Drathir> a jaki punkt montowania partycji ustawiłas / czy /home ?
<kasiawska>  /boot i /
<Drathir> Aż taki mądry to nawet linux nie jest... Hrhr
<kasiawska> w sensie
<kasiawska> oja nie wiem jak to nazwac
<kasiawska> wiem jakie wielkosci tam trzeba dodac hehehe :D
<Drathir> hrhr najważniejsze, że nie boisz się dotknąć komputera myśląc że wybuchnie...
<Drathir> a jak się nie boi osoba to powoli wszystko można wytłumaczyć...
<foreste> lol
<foreste> jeszcze konpikuje sie xd
<foreste> teraz stawiam ze szkonczy o 20:00
<Tyczek> Po wuj jak mosz paczki?
<Drathir> lol
<kasiawska> ogłaszam wszem i wobec, że zainstalowałam drukarkę - nie wiem jak, ale to zrobiłam :D
<foreste> jaka drukarka ?
<shiira> cel osiagniety tylko to sie liczy ;)
<Drathir> Gratuluję... Hrhr I teoria o blondynce podupadła...
<szkodnik> ej no, ktos tu ma cos do blondynek?:>
<foreste> o juz ;P
<Psotnick> szkodnik ja mam ;D
<foreste> szkoczylo
<Psotnick> ale tylko do niektórych
<Drathir> już załatwione spokojnie tylko się nie denerwuj...
<Drathir> foreste a to myślałem że ja się spóźniłem z tym pytaniem... hrhr
<szkodnik> ech dobra
<szkodnik> nie to jak przejechac pol miasta do internetu
<szkodnik> i dowiedziec sie, ze admin poblokowal torrenty:(
<szkodnik> skad ja mam teraz niby wziac windowsa xp?
<BlessJah> szkodnik: popros kogos po ftp
<szkodnik> BlessJah,  ja jestyem blondynka:)
<foreste> ech tu tez roi od piratow xd
<szkodnik> lubie proste rozwiazania, wiesz torrenty, rapid...:P
<szkodnik> a tam pioratow od razu;)
<szkodnik> mam z 10 oryginalnych
<szkodnik> ale tak sie jakos dziwnie zlozylo, ze wszystkie pointalowane, a dostalam w swoje lapy kompa z ubuntu
<szkodnik> i musze przerobic na xp, bo mi laska wyje do telefonu, ze nie umie!
<BlessJah> szkodnik: popros kogos o ftp albo http
<szkodnik> BlessJah,  dasz mi?:P
<BlessJah> nie mam
<szkodnik> wlasnie
<BlessJah> ale pytanie zadane w sposób co namniej dwuznaczny
<BlessJah> bo ja nie mogę tak szybko
<BlessJah> najpierw się powinniśmy lepiej poznać
<BlessJah> wiesz
<BlessJah> do kina, spacerek
<BlessJah> a ty tak od razu prosto z mostu
<BlessJah> nie jestem łatwy
<BlessJah> nie daję na pierwszej randce
<BlessJah> prawie się nie znamy
<BlessJah> masz mnie za pierwszego lepszego
<BlessJah> wogóle to chyba focha powinienem strzelić
<Pabl0Escobar> ta szkodnik na kanale i znowu scenariusz ala zakochany szczeniak :P
<Diabelko> BlessJah: bierz póki dają
<BlessJah> Diabelko: ta, chyba dawaj póki biorą, jak na razie to ja jestem napastowany
<foreste> jak teraz zrobic deb ?
<BlessJah> Pabl0Escobar: to ona zaczęła
<BlessJah> foreste: checkinstall chyba najłatwiej, ale to nie jest zalecana metoda
<Admc> Co trzeba wysłać do nickserva żeby zmienić hasło?
<foreste> bo przy ./configure--prefix=/usr
<BlessJah> help
<BlessJah> spacja
<foreste> dalem
<foreste> codo deb umiem robic
<foreste> ale dalem /usr
<foreste> zamiast tymczasowego katalogu
<Drathir> tunel ssh zrób...
<Drathir> no no ipv6
<^krzyshtof> fajnie by bylo jakby mi jeszcze revdns dzialal xD
<Drathir> hrhr
<Drathir> a że tak powiem tunelem korzystasz ?
<^krzyshtof> tak i mam dynamiczne IP v4, wszystko mam skonfigurowane ale jak dodam kolejny adres v6 do interfejsu to przestaje mi cookolwiek dzialac
<Drathir> czy to jakiś bardziej nowoczesny dostawca ?a już myślałem...
<^krzyshtof> dostawca stary
<Drathir> tak jakby jakieś kolizje przy dwóch interfejsach ipv6?
<^krzyshtof> tak, obstaje ze cos z rutingiem
<^krzyshtof> znaczy interfejs v6 jeden ale powinno sie dodac frugi v6 ten, ktory ma revdns ale cos mi nie dziala
<^krzyshtof> s/drugi
<Drathir> a dodajesz to jako trasa routingu czy w jaki sposób? Ostrzegam że ja się nie znam...
<Admc> Warto instalować 2.6.38 na Ubuntu 10.10?
<Admc> bo teraz siedzę na 2.6.35-22 i wszystko działa
<^krzyshtof> ip a a adrres_ipv6 dev interfejs
<Drathir> a spróbuj w synapticu poszukać rozszerzen dhcpd pod ipv6
<Drathir> aha czyli masz binda u siebie postawionego...
<^krzyshtof> uhm bez dhcp, na statycznym ip chce
<^krzyshtof> tak mam
<Drathir> xinetd za co odpowiada? Bo nie chce głupoty walnac ...
<^krzyshtof> cos jak inetd
<^krzyshtof> demon uslug?
<^krzyshtof> a bardziej serwisow
<^krzyshtof> Admc: zawsze warto miec najnowszego xD
<Drathir> a to źle mi się skojarzyło, rozszerzenie z nim związane z ipv6
<^krzyshtof> Admc: ale nic na sile xD
<Drathir> czytałem kiedyś o jakiejś stronce co udostępnia tunele ipv6 ale bez zewnętrznego ip za natem nie ma co się tym bawić ...
<^krzyshtof> ja mam za natem xD
<Drathir> a masz porty przekierowane ?
<^krzyshtof> w sumie jak ruter brzegowy nie obsluguje ipv6 to nie ma co przekierowywac
<^krzyshtof> tunel to tunel
<^krzyshtof> pobaw sie: apt-cache search gogoc
<^krzyshtof>  a ja cos zjem. afk
<Drathir> mam postawionego binda, squida, ftp, ssh apt-cache też pamiętam że instalowałem...
<Drathir> dobrze kojarze, że to to co pobiera pakiety i jeśli kilka kompow w jednej sieci to zamiast z neta bierze wersję z sieci lokalnej?
<Drathir> czy chodzi o wyszukiwanie pakietów w apt ?
<^krzyshtof> wyszukiwanie...
<Drathir> jak narazie próbowałem tylko lokalnie serwer dns zrobić bardziej zaawansowane rzeczy ciężko bez wewnętrznego serwera i tunelu z przekierowaniem portów...
<Drathir> bo jest się praktycznie niewidocznym z zewnątrz...
<Drathir> zewnętrznego*
<Drathir> a przynajmniej zewnętrznego ip z otwartymi i przekierowanymi portami...
<jacekowski> Drathir: mozesz ipv6 zza natu
<TheNumb> re.
<jacekowski> Drathir: tunelowane po pppoi
<TheNumb> Zna ktoś jakiś darmowy hosting z prywatnymi repo gita? ;z
<jacekowski> pppoip
<Drathir> tylko nie muszę mieć zewnętrznego adresu ip ?
<jacekowski> nie musisz
<jacekowski> tylko to jest pelny tunel a nie ipv6 over ipv4
<Drathir> oho to się w to zagłębie...
<jacekowski> i nie jestem pewien czy jakis provider to daje
<jacekowski> ja tego uzywam na telefonie
<jacekowski> ale to mam samemu hostowane
<jacekowski> u mnie na dedyku
<Drathir> myślałem żeby coś w stylu vpn ale to niestety też zewnętrzny serwer byłby potrzebny...
<jacekowski> no to jest vpn
<Drathir> i nie muszę mieć na zewnątrz własnej maszyny która ma ciągle uruchomiony server vpn i na która się łącze ?
<jacekowski> musisz
<jacekowski> tzn. niekoniecznie wlasnej
<jacekowski> ktorys z operatorow tunelowych dawal tunele takie
<Drathir> no właśnie... I tu jest ten ból...
<Drathir> a...
<Drathir> czyli dobrze rozumowalem jednak...
<Drathir> po prostu ktoś użycza tak jakby swojej maszyny...
<jacekowski> tak samo jak z normalnymi tunelami
<Drathir> ale będę musiał się bardziej temu przyjrzeć...
<Drathir> tak choć z nie małymi problemami utworzyłem tunel ssh do kompa za natem który robił w tym przypadku jako serwer...
<Drathir> tylko że tu ten minus, że musiałem się połączyć z domowego serwera za natem na server w necie i dopiero z tego nawiązać na lokalny przekierowany port połączenie, ale zadziałało i dostałem się na domowy serwerek...
<Drathir> ale jednak dostęp do jakiegoś serwera z pełną możliwością konfiguracji bez poblokowanych portów to podstawą...
<Drathir> swoją droga vpn albo tunele ssh to dobra rzecz moim zdaniem...
<Drathir> fakt jest spadek prędkości transferu, ale wzrost bezpieczeństwa...
<jacekowski> jaki wzrost bezpieczensta?
<jacekowski> zaden
<Drathir> cała transmisja przechodzącą jest szyfrowana....
<jacekowski> no i
<jacekowski> przed kim
<jacekowski> dane i tak gdzies musza byc zdeszyfrowane
<jacekowski> a jak komus zalezy to tam sobie przechwyci
<Drathir> czyli jak nawet jakiś ciekawski dostawca neta będzie chciał podsłuchac pakiety i tak mu się nie uda.
<jacekowski> nie do konca
<jacekowski> bo moze uzyc jakiegos MitM ataku
<Drathir> tak ale miejsce w którym wyjdą już do kontroli dajmy na to lokalnego małego dostawcy nie podlega...
<Drathir> no fakt szyfrowanie serwer - serwer docelowy ciężko wykonać...
<foreste> jak odzyskac haslo w lauchpadzie ?
<Drathir> choć z tego co gdzieś kiedyś rzuciło mi się w oczy jest możliwe chyba... Tylko że jak dobrze pamiętam to coś było sporo płatne...
<foreste> chce zrobic repro debiana ^^
<TheNumb> foreste: rep..co?
<foreste> repro
<foreste> z plikami deb
<TheNumb> Co to kuwa jest repro?
<jacekowski> repo
<TheNumb> jacekowski: chyba, że tak.
<foreste> repozytorium paczek
<Drathir> a nie aktualizowali czasem ostatnio pod kątem tego ataku ssh ? Nie pamiętam dokładnie jak to rozwiązali ale coś było że ta suma kontrolna nie opuszcza danego komputera więc nie ma możliwości jej przejąć, chyba że zrobi się atak na dany komputer i dostanie
<TheNumb> foreste: no to repo a nie repro :<
<Dreadlish> re
<Drathir> się do możliwości korzystania z komputera a wtedy to już wszystko chyba można...
<jacekowski> Drathir: to nie ma nic do rzeczy
<jacekowski> Drathir: mitm zawsze mozesz zrobic
<Drathir> to jak niby się podasz za dany komputer jak nie będziesz znać tego kodu kontrolnego?
<jacekowski> to nie kod kontrolny
<jacekowski> tylko odcisk palca klucza prywatnego
<Drathir> a on jakoś sprawdza teraz poprawność chyba jeśli cokolwiek się zmieni po prostu odrzuca i nie puszcza dalej czy jakoś tak...
<jacekowski> tylko masz jeden problem
<jacekowski> cale to jest bez sensu
<jacekowski> o ile nie weryfikujesz tego klucza w jakis sposob ktory nie moze zostac skompromitowany
<jacekowski> bo wtedy isp moze od samego poczatku robic mitm
<Drathir> nie wiem dokładnie co zrobili ale coś pod kątem właśnie tego ataku mieli pracować...
<jacekowski> nic nie zrobili
<jacekowski> to jest tak jak to dzialalo od zawsze
<jacekowski> i owszem wykryjesz zmiane klucza
<jacekowski> badz wykryjesz ze cos jest nie tak jesli wiesz jaki klucz powinien byc
<jacekowski> ale nie wiesz jaki klucz powinien byc jesli fizycznie nie pojdziesz do zdalnego komputera i tam przepiszesz go sobie na kartke albo cos i zweryfikujesz u siebie
<jacekowski> to tak jak podchodzisz do kogos na ulicy
<jacekowski> i on ci mowi ze nazywa sie juzek
<jacekowski> i nie masz niczego co ci potwierdzi ze to na prawde jest juzek
<jacekowski> jozek*
<jacekowski> ale jesli on nagle bedzie inaczej wygladal to wiesz ze cos jest nie tak
<jacekowski> ale jesli podczas waszego pierwszego spotkania nie masz mozliwosci sprawdzenia ze to na prawde jest ten ktos za kogo sie podaje to cale PKI jest gowno warte
<Drathir> to utworzyć vpn a tym puścić ssh...
<Drathir> coś takiego na myśli miałeś ? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/One-time_pad strach się bać chyba najlepiej byłoby mieć cały czas aktywny vpn i po nim się łączyć...
<foreste> jep
<foreste> mam konto w lauchpadzie ;d
<Dreadlish> launchpad jezz
<foreste> ppa:foreste/mojepakiety
<foreste> xd
<Wizard> znów ktoś jakiś kuwa install_wizard.htm wkleił i mnie podświetla
<Dreadlish> lol.
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> twojepakiety, powiadasz?
<foreste> no
<Wizard> i tak pewnie są tylko na x86 i tylko na jedną wersję ubuntu
<foreste> kklimonda:  jestes ?
<kklimonda> foreste: co tam?
<foreste> umiesz ladowac pliki na ppa ?
<kklimonda> foreste: tak
<foreste> mam swe konto
<kklimonda> foreste: na każdej stronie ppa powinno być zresztą napisane jak to zrobić.
<foreste> i chce zaladowac
<kklimonda> dput ppa package_source.changes.
<foreste> ale to namieszane xd
<foreste> jakim programem zaladowac ?
<kklimonda> _source.changes uzyskujesz po odpaleniu bzr bd -S, debuild -S albo podobnej
<kklimonda> dput się program nazywa
<JamJamPoland> Siema
<foreste> tylko tak mozna ?
<kklimonda> foreste: tak
<foreste> a te dput skad wziac ?
<JamJamPoland> Ostatnio bawię się w VirtualBox - zakładam sieć wirtualną z serwerem - Ubuntu 10.04 - wyśmienicie działa...
<JamJamPoland> Ale dziwna rzecz
<kklimonda> foreste: devscripts
<JamJamPoland> Komputer kliencki niby pobiera adresy dns
<kklimonda> foreste: a nie, dput paczka się zwie
<JamJamPoland> ale z nich nie krzysta
<kklimonda> foreste: ale devscripts chyba od niej zależy
<JamJamPoland> Musiałem ręcznie ustawiać adresy w pliku konfiguracyjnym klienta dhcp
<JamJamPoland> :/
<kklimonda> JamJamPoland: skąd wiesz, że pobiera i co to znaczy "nie korzysta" ?
<JamJamPoland> Dziwne zjawisko...
<JamJamPoland> Bo patrząc na pliki konfiguracyjne sieci klienta są te przypisane z dhcp
<foreste> czemu tak trudne to :<
<JamJamPoland> a mimo to on ich nie urzywa
<kklimonda> foreste: co w tym trudnego? w porównaniu z budowaniem paczki to pryszcz
<JamJamPoland> dopiero jak w kon. klienta dhcp ustawię ręcznie jakiś działający dns i wtedy trybi
<JamJamPoland> a bez tego to pinguje tylko po IP
<JamJamPoland> :/
<kklimonda> JamJamPoland: a co ląduje w /etc/resolv.conf ?
<kklimonda> po tym jak dhcp pobierze wszystko
<foreste> a paczki musza byc budowane specialnie ?
<JamJamPoland> Nie jest to dla mnie problem - ale wolałbym aby ustawiało się to po połączeniu z dhcp
<kklimonda> foreste: muszą być źródłowe - checkinstall odpada
<Wizard> JamJamPoland: jak źle skonfigurowany…
<kklimonda> (bo pamiętam, że ktoś tu dzisiaj o checkinstall rozmawiał, może ty)
<JamJamPoland> w resolv ląduje to co pobrało z dhcp
<JamJamPoland> ale nie korzysta z tego
<foreste> ja buduje z dpkg --build ;d
<foreste> czy jakos tak
<kklimonda> JamJamPoland: no ale w resolv.conf lądują poprawne dnsy?
<JamJamPoland> Skonfigurowany według Manala
<kklimonda> foreste: tak się nie da, dpkg --build tworzy paczki binarne.
<JamJamPoland> Z ubuntu.com
<kklimonda> foreste: musisz stworzyć paczki źródłowe, z użyciem debuild albo innego tego typu narzędzia.
<JamJamPoland> w resolv.conf lądują poprawne
<foreste> lulz
<JamJamPoland> ale dopiero jak je ręcznie wpiszę w kliencie
<JamJamPoland> a tak to pobiera - mimo że działające - to nie wykorzystuje ich...
<kklimonda> JamJamPoland: no to gdzieś zepsułeś konfigurację
<JamJamPoland> Nie wiem gdzie mogłem zepsuć - maszynę wirtualną postawiłem świeżą - na VB - i postępowałem według manuala...
<kklimonda> też nie wiem, ale gdzieś coś ci nie wyszło skoro nie działa :)
<kklimonda> odpal sobie na serwerze dhcp z debugiem, odpal sniffera dhcp, odpal na drugiej maszynie klienta z debugiem, i poszukaj co nie działa.
<foreste> to trudne ;x
<JamJamPoland> To już nie moja wina skoro w oficjalnym manualu nic nie mówią...
<kklimonda> JamJamPoland: a co za różnica czyja to wina?
<kklimonda> napisałem ci jak to zdjagnozować
<tajpan_22> witam wszystkich
<kklimonda> zdiagnozować
<kklimonda> ech
<foreste> czemu nie mozna hostowac gotowych paczek ^^
<tajpan_22> wie ktos moze jak zrestartowac router przez konsole?
<kklimonda> tajpan_22: sudo shutdown -r now
<kklimonda> foreste: bo to mniej bezpieczne
<JamJamPoland> Wina niczyja, ale nie jeden początkujący będzie się nad tym głowił...
<JamJamPoland> I mam jeszcze pytanie
<kklimonda> JamJamPoland: ja obstawiam, że gdzieś zrobiłeś błąd. Jeżeli go nie zrobiłeś, to popraw dokumentację (to wiki jest afair)
<JamJamPoland> Czy mogę wirtualizować serwer dhcp i używać go w fizycznej sieci?
<tajpan_22> uzywalem kimsmet i po odinstalowaniu ubu zrywa mi wifi
<Dreadlish> JamJamPoland: po co go wirtualizować?
<kklimonda> JamJamPoland: możesz
<JamJamPoland> Nie pytałem po co tylko czy się da...
<Dreadlish> jak przypiszesz mu karte to sie da
<JamJamPoland> Czyli kartę wyjściową muszę zmostować z tą wyjściową z maszyny rirtualnej?
<JamJamPoland> *wirtualnej?
<Dreadlish> ta
<JamJamPoland> Dzięki
<JamJamPoland> Nie mam komputera aby sprawdzić...
<JamJamPoland> Choć w sumie na wirtualnym też by można...
<Dreadlish> ja to burżuj jestem
<Dreadlish> 9gb na / a zajęte 500mb
<JamJamPoland> Teraz zabawę z SAMBA zaczynam...
<foreste> heh
<JamJamPoland> Czy to coś takiego jak ActiveDirectory?
<Dreadlish> nie
<JamJamPoland> ?
<Dreadlish> nie coś takiego
<Dreadlish> klient cifsa
<kklimonda> JamJamPoland: nie, dopiero samba4 będzie miała pełną funkcjonalność AD (z windowsa 2003)
<Dreadlish> a narzie masz cifsa ;d
<kklimonda> JamJamPoland: samba3 potrafi robić za bardzo prymitywny serwer domeny (na poziomie starego NT)
<JamJamPoland> NT już trochę dawno było:)
<Diabelko> Dobranoc.
<kklimonda> JamJamPoland: w zależności od twoich potrzeb może to wystarczyć, albo nie.
<JamJamPoland> Ale w repo pokazuje mi do pobrania samba4
<kklimonda> ale to wersja alpha, nie do użycia w produkcji
<JamJamPoland> Poprostu chciałbym uzyskać coś takiego jak mam na WIndows Serwer - usługe katalogową...
<JamJamPoland> Po prostu
<JamJamPoland> I to mnie zaskoczyło. Na Widnows Server jest to wszystko bardzo połączone np.: AD nie może działać bez dns -wiele rzeczy jes połączone - a w Ubuntu nie :)
<JamJamPoland> Ale według mnie to dobrze..
<kklimonda> zależy jak na to patrzeć
<kklimonda> w Windowsie wszystko jest dzięki temu dobrze zintegrowane
<Dreadlish> i tylw
<kklimonda> a Linux do dzisiaj nie dorobił się niczego na poziomie AD
<webnull> Dlaczego ludzie piszą do mnie na Jabbera/GG, że dajecie Im polecenia typu rm -rf / czy sudo shutdown -r now?
<kklimonda> może za parę lat coś będziemy mieli
<webnull> Tak pomagacie newbie? :O
<Dreadlish> webnull: chciał wiedzieć jak zrestartować router - to napisaliśmy shutdown -r now
<Dreadlish> nielogiczne?
<kklimonda> webnull: jak się pytają "czy ktoś wie jak zrestartować router przez konsolę" to mu odpowiadam.
<Dreadlish> skąd mamy wiedzieć jaki ma router?
<JamJamPoland> Jeżeli inwestujesz w RedHat czy inne płatne rozwiązania linux wcale nie okazuje się taki zły...
<webnull> Dreadlish: napisałeś "sudo shutdown -r now"
<kklimonda> JamJamPoland: zależy do czego
<webnull> Dreadlish: sudo się nie używa raczej na routerach :)
<kklimonda> webnull: czemu nie?
<webnull> kklimonda: bo masz roota by default?
<Dreadlish> wiesz no'
<webnull> może Mi powiesz, że masz konta użytkowników na routerze...
<Dreadlish> zależy co kto nazywa routerem ;d
<Dreadlish> ja mam
<Dreadlish> i co?
<kklimonda> webnull: router to niekoniecznie puszka za 120zł
<webnull> chodzi o zwykłą maszynkę, tanią puszkę
<kklimonda> webnull: no to trzeba lepiej precyzować pytania
<webnull> no wiem, ja też chciałem swój serwer domowy zrobić jako router
<webnull> no to jak ktoś nie precyzuje pytania, to pytajcie się go troszkę ;p
<kklimonda> JamJamPoland: dalej ustępuje Windowsowi pola wszędzie poza serwerami
<kklimonda> webnull: No ale nawet jak nie ma sudo, to skasuje sudo i reszta komendy jest tak samo poprawna
<JamJamPoland> No w sumie racja
<JamJamPoland> WS też nie jest taki drogi
<MatKill[PL]1> a jeżeli nie umie skasować sudo ? ...
<kklimonda> webnull: sorry, ale to na pytającym leży obowiązek precyzowania pytań, a nie na odpowiadającym
<JamJamPoland> Ale ciężko coś samemu załapać - albo drogie szkolenia albo literatura
<JamJamPoland> w sieci mało...
<webnull> kklimonda: wiesz... newbie nie zawsze wiedzą od razu jak pytać
<webnull> są w końcu nowi ;p
<Tyczek> W podstawówce uczą.
<webnull> każdy z nas na początku nie wiedział co powiedzieć i jakie zadać pytanie ponieważ był nie w temacie ;)
<kklimonda> webnull: no jejku, to jak wpiszą sudo shutdown -r now, to im się pojawi command not found, i mogą się dalej dopytywać.
<webnull> Tyczek: tu nie chodzi o to jak sformułować poprawnie pytanie
<webnull> tylko jak je zadać z "poprawnością informatyczną"
<webnull> precyzyjne, które nie zawadzi o coś innego niż ma się konkretnie na myśli
<webnull> nie martwcie się, mnie też różni ludzie denerwują pytaniami na priv komunikatorze :)
<JamJamPoland> A propo odbiegając od tematu
<JamJamPoland> Nie chcę być złośliwy
<JamJamPoland> ani nic z tych rzeczy
<kklimonda> ja się nie martwię, dziwię tylko, że ktoś ci popłakał w kołnierz ;)
<JamJamPoland> ale zauważyłem że Polacy, czy to na forach czy na irc co całkiem inna bajka niż na anglojęzycznych odpowienikach
<kklimonda> JamJamPoland: Polacy to w ogóle inna bajka
<Wizard> uh, jakieś tu herezje na temat windowsa mi wyskoczyły
<Wizard> to podświetlanie się przydaję
<JamJamPoland> Na anglo. IRC zadałem pytanie, wszyscy traktowali mnie tak jakim byłem - nowy w linux - a tutaj to już trzeba słowa ważyć...
<Wizard> s/ję/je
<JamJamPoland> ?
<JamJamPoland> A jakie to herezje ?
<Dreadlish> o ad
<kklimonda> JamJamPoland: ważyć, nie ważyć - warto zaznaczyć, że się nic nie wie o Linuksie.
<JamJamPoland> Myślę że zasada - nie potrafię pomóc to się nie odzywam i nie mądruje - załątwi wszystko
<MatKill[PL]1> tak, tyle żeby wszyscy ją przyjęli
<Dreadlish> s/ że/, że/
<MatKill[PL]1> bo zawsze się znajdzie ktoś kto tego nie zrozumie
<Dreadlish> MatKill[PL]1: zmień nick tak przy okazji
<JamJamPoland> s/ że/, że/ ? dlaczego tak piszecie?
<kklimonda> JamJamPoland: ale większość tutaj jest w stanie pomóc - tylko mało komu chce się prowadzić za rękę, krok po kroku kiedy druga strona nie wykazuje inicjatywy.
<Psotnick> JamJamPoland: man sed
<Dreadlish> prawda prawda
<MatKill[PL]1> Dreadlish: na jaki ?
<Psotnick> powinno rozwiać wszelkie wątpliwości czemu tak piszemy ;)
<Dreadlish> bez tej jedynki
<MatKill[PL]1> u mnie nie ma jedynki
<MatKill[PL]1> "(22:33:57) MatKill[PL]: u mnie nie ma jedynki"
<kklimonda> JamJamPoland: inaczej wygląda dyskusja kiedy ktoś powie "nie działa X, zrobiłem Y i Z, ale napisało mi A. Na forum znalazlem, że B może pomóc ale neistety też nie pomogło", a inaczej kiedy napisze "coś zrobiłem, nie działa"
<MatKill[PL]1> tak
<tajpan_22> Tyczek-poziom Twojej wypowiedzi "w podstawowce ucza" najlepiej pokazuje, ze do tego typu szkoly to wlasnie Ty powienes wrocic...
<Tyczek> Uuuuuuu. Dawne czasy. ;)
<MatKill[PL]1> "Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj. Zanim zapytasz - google.pl" ostatni argument ...
<Tyczek> tajpan_22: Ale masz plus za interpunkcje. ;)
<MatKill[PL]1> a minus za brak polskich znaków ?
<Tyczek> Nie wiem, ja tu tylko sprzątam. :P
<Drathir> w polsce kogoś potraktuj jakby się nie znał to jeszcze Ci się oberwie że z kogoś sobie jaja robisz...
<tajpan_22> szkoda tylko, ze sporo czasu uplynelo, a afektow w kulturze dla pocztkujacych nadal brak
<MatKill[PL]1> tak bo w internecie każdy jest mocny - wirtualny
<Wizard> no właśnie, won, nóby!
<webnull> tajpan_22: nie warto rozpoczynać kłótni, ona do niczego nie prowadzi
<Wizard> :P
<JamJamPoland> :)
<Guest38131> siema mam pytanie
<webnull> :P
<MatKill[PL]1> cześć
<webnull> Guest38131: jakież to posiadasz pytanie?
<Guest38131> Wizard jestem noobem ale dopiero od 2 dni
<Guest38131> mam linuksa
<Drathir> a potraktuj jakby się znał też oberwiesz że nie mówi się normalnym językiem...
<Wizard> Guest38131: wtrąciłeś się w środek dyskusji, wybacz ;)
<Guest38131> macie poradniki do obsługi Linuxa?
<Wizard> był to żart/troll
<Guest38131> od c zego najlepiej zacząc?
<Nerihsa> man man
<Guest38131> o przepraszam
<webnull> Guest38131: http://ubuntu.pl/
<MatKill[PL]1> "Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj. Zanim zapytasz - google.pl"
<tajpan_22> nie chodzi o klotnie tylko o pewne zasady
<MatKill[PL]1> ostatnie :>
<Nerihsa> jakilinux.org
<webnull> Guest38131: poczytaj, ewentualnie na YouTube można znaleźć filmy instruktażowe odnośnie obsługi i konfiguracji Ubuntu
<Wizard> o, w sumie dobra strona na początek
<jacekowski> ja jak mialem linuxa pierwszy raz to jeszcze google nie bylo
<Guest38131> no w google juz szukałem, ale nie wszystko jest dla mnie jasne
<jacekowski> a sobie dalem rade
<MatKill[PL]1> no to pytaj czego nie wiesz ;]
<Guest38131> o no własnie na Youtube jeszcze nie zaglądałem
<JamJamPoland> A co nie jest dla Ciebie jasne?
<Wizard> Guest38131: na jakilinux piszą jak chłopu od kosy
<webnull> no to sprawdzamy kiedy Google powstało...
<webnull> Guest38131: na YouTube jest tego pełno
<webnull> Guest38131: instalowałeś już coś?
<Guest38131> To zanczy mam problem z RAM obecnie wykrywa mi tylko połowę, a mam 1 GB
<Guest38131> nie wiem jak to ustawić
<Guest38131> a szukałem Może źle szukałem? nie iwem
<webnull> Guest38131: a ile posiadasz pamięci?
<Guest38131> nie wiem
<MatKill[PL]1> 2B
<MatKill[PL]1> GB*
<webnull> MatKill[PL]1: tak, dwa bajty.
<Wizard> :D
<bastetmilo> Guest38131: może masz zepsutą jedną kość?
<MatKill[PL]1> wiesz, że mi "G" dobrze nie działa :>
<Wizard> ej dobra, wracam do netbeansa
<Guest38131> nie, 1 GB , a mam 512
<JamJamPoland> To chyba dobrze :)
<Guest38131> fizycznie ją sprawdzałem
<Nerihsa> napisz free -m w konsoli
<webnull> Guest38131: znajdź jakiś monitor systemu w "System->Administracja" bądź w "System->Preferencje"
<Guest38131> i niby jest ok
<jacekowski> Guest38131: a ile bios twierdzi ze masz
<webnull> tam można zobaczyć ile pamięci posiadasz fizycznej
<Nerihsa> i ile masz pod Total
<jacekowski> Guest38131: bo linux uzywa mapy pamieci dostarczonej przez bios
<webnull> a jak nie chce Ci się szukać to naciśnij alt+f2
<webnull> wpisz
<Drathir> czyli 512?
<webnull> gnome-system-monitor
<bastetmilo> Guest38131: jak fizycznie? pomacałeś czy działa?
<Guest38131> Drathir tak
<webnull> i zatwierdź enterem ;-)
<webnull> Drathir: 512?
<MatKill[PL]1> tak 512
<Guest38131> pomacałem czy łączy i popatrzyłem czy się nei sfajczył :P
<MatKill[PL]1> mu działa
<JamJamPoland> webnull > Wczuwasz się :)
<MatKill[PL]1> a ma 1GB
<jacekowski> Guest38131: obacz co ci bios pokazuje
<bastetmilo> Guest38131: puść jakiegoś memtesta
<jacekowski> Guest38131: i co dmesg pokazuje
<webnull> Guest38131: do Ubuntu dołączony jest MEMTEST86+
<Guest38131> ok
<jacekowski> Guest38131: jaka mape pamieci dostarcza bios
<webnull> Guest38131: tym programem można sprawdzić pamięci
<MatKill[PL]1> nie wyrobi się chłopak do 12
<jacekowski> Guest38131: pastebin.com i wklej co pisze dmesg
<Nerihsa> Guest38131: a na windowsie ile wykrywa
<Nerihsa> :O
<MatKill[PL]1> a ma winshita ?
<webnull> JamJamPoland: zawsze taki jestem ;<
<Drathir> pytanie podstawowe czy pod innym systemem wykrywa Ci całą pamięć?
<Guest38131> na windowsie na początku było też 512 a potem kumpel coś ustawiał
<Guest38131> i niby działało
<Drathir> jeśli zmieniałes system to czy przed zmiana bądź jeśli posiadasz dwa...
<webnull> Guest38131: programy->akcesoria->terminal
<webnull> Guest38131: dmesg > ~/dmesg
<webnull> Guest38131: i wyślij zawartość pliku "dmesg" z katalogu głównego na wklej.org
<webnull> albo pastebin.com jak wolisz ;p
<MatKill[PL]1> albo nie lepiej dmesg >> 'dmesg' && wget-paste dmesg :P
<Guest38131> zrobiłem gnome-system-monitor i mam
<webnull> MatKill[PL]1: dmesg |wklej
<Guest38131> 265,5 MB z 487,5 MB
<jacekowski> Guest38131: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<webnull> ;p
<Wizard> uh
<Wizard> słabiutko
<Drathir> jeśli ustawial to zapewne zwiększał pamięć wirtualna, jeśli nie dodawał nowej kości do wnętrza komputera.
<jacekowski> Guest38131: dmesg | pastebinit
<webnull> Guest38131: no to masz 512 mb pamięci fizycznej, słabiutko
<webnull> Guest38131: przydał by się SWAP (pamięć ram na dysku twardym)
<webnull> Guest38131: obok powinno być pokazane użycie swapu na zielono, ile tam jest?
<MatKill[PL]1> teraz będziemy wymieniać wszystkie sposoby na wklejenie tekstu, chyba jest ich nieskończenie wiele ? :D
<webnull> MatKill[PL]1: akurat tego nie może być nieskończenie wiele :)
<Guest38131> 1,5 GB
<webnull> MatKill[PL]1: dobra, ja wklejam tekst czołem
<Drathir> ale muszę przyznać, że teraz ożyło zainteresowanie...
<MatKill[PL]1> webnull: a ja palcem :>
<Guest38131> ale dzięki bo prawie wszyscy rzucili się na pomoc :)
<webnull> JamJamPoland: nie gmatwaj aptem i konsolą ;p
<jacekowski> webnull: niech sie chlopk uczy
<webnull> Guest38131: no to wystarczy, jednak jak otworzysz za dużo aplikacji i łącznie użycie pamięci przekroczy 512 mb to będizie używana właśnie pamięć SWAP
<Guest38131> no akurat tego chce mi się uczyć :)
<webnull> Guest38131: pamięć SWAP działa wolniej niż pamięć RAM
<jacekowski> webnull: nie prawda
<Tyczek> webnull: Ale on miał inny problem. ;)
<Tyczek> Chyba...
<jacekowski> webnull: swap bedzie uzyty znacznie wczesniej
<webnull> Guest38131: dlatego należy się spodziewać, że system troszkę spowolni, ale się nie zawiesi
<Guest38131> no własnie a chciałbym użyć RAM tak jak być powinno
<jacekowski> webnull: ram moze byc nawet nie pelny i zacznie swapowac
<Drathir> jeśli dotykałes kości wewnątrz była 1 czy 2?
<webnull> Tyczek: to tak przy okazji ;)
<webnull> jacekowski: być może
<jacekowski> Guest38131: pokaz to dmesg
<Guest38131> 2 bo przy kupnie drugą sam wkładałem
<jacekowski> webnull: nie byc moze tylko napewno
<webnull> jacekowski: ale zacznie swapować na maksa jak przekroczy ram
<jacekowski> Guest38131: i potem sie popatrzy co dalej
<Guest38131> jeszcze raz jek ten dmesg bo właczyłem terminal
<Drathir> a czasem swap nie jest używany w zależności od dostępu do danych ? Te z których najmniej się korzysta lecą do swapa... Bierzace ram... ?
<jacekowski> Drathir: mniej wiecej
<jacekowski> Drathir: praktycznie to jest bardziej skomplikowane niz LRU
<webnull> akurat na tym polu nie mogę się wypowiedzieć, mało wiem o zarządzaniu pamięcią ;-)
<webnull> pisał ktoś kiedyś sniffera? :)
<jacekowski> webnull: ja
<MatKill[PL]1> webnull: wconfig i wtop to już za mało ? :>
<webnull> jacekowski: bo ja jestem w trakcie pisania w Pythonie przy użyciu biblioteki "scapy"
<jacekowski> Drathir: sa podstawowe 2 rzeczy ktore kontroluja swap, swappiness vfs_cache_pressure
<webnull> ale stanąłem na fragmentacji pakietów :)
<jacekowski> webnull: ja to robilem na pcap w C
<jacekowski> a dissectory ukradlem z wiresharka
<webnull> jeszcze nie wiem jak je łączyć w całość aby mi wyszedł cały request http
<Drathir> czyli tak wyłączasz kompa zasilanie odłączasz i przekładasz kość i teraz tak jeśli są 4 miejsca na początek spróbuj co 2 żeby przerwa jednego slotu była między nimi...
<jacekowski> Guest38131: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<jacekowski> Guest38131: potem, dmesg | pastebinit
<webnull> jacekowski: jakich informacji potrzeba o pakiecie aby wiedzieć, że jest on kontynuacją innego?
<jacekowski> Drathir: idac dalej do swapu, swappiness kontroluje jak system chetnie swapuje, vfs_cache_pressure kontroluje cisnienie w cache vfs, i tutaj jest znowu ciekawiej
<jacekowski> webnull: tcp?
<Guest38131> ok
<jacekowski> webnull: src,dst,srcport,dstport,seq
<jacekowski> webnull: do twoich zastosowan mozesz nawet seq pominac ale bedzie nieciekawie jak bedziesz mial retransmisje albo pakiety przychodzace nie po kolei
<webnull> jacekowski: tak, tcp
<jacekowski> Drathir: vfs cache pressure ustawia cisnienie w cache vfs, wyzsze cisnienie powoduje ze system chetniej wywala starsze wpisy i nowe znacznie mniej chetnie doklada
<jacekowski> Drathir: przez co cache vfs sie kurczy
<jacekowski> Drathir: i zmniejsza cisnienie na ram
<webnull> wybacz nieznajomość tcp (leń), ale seq w tcp oznacza?
<jacekowski> webnull: numery sekwencyjne
<webnull> jacekowski: czyli kilka pakietów może mieć ten sam numer?
<Guest38131> ok gotowe mam wkleić
<Drathir> najlepiej ustawić żeby jak najszybciej opróżnialo?
<Guest38131> ten link?
<MatKill[PL]1> tak
<Guest38131> http://pastebin.com/JxNWc2Ef
<Guest38131> to są rejestry?
<JamJamPoland>  z/w
<Guest38131> ok
<webnull> webnull: ping
<Dreadlish> eee
<Dreadlish> sam sie pingujesz?
<webnull> wiesz... sesja irssi się zawiesiła
<Dreadlish> heh
<webnull> mam normalnie na serwerze sesję włączoną
<webnull> i nie widzę nowych wiadomości
<MatKill[PL]1> już widzisz :>
<webnull> podłączyłem sesję z desktopa i próbuję pingować a tu nawet starej sesji nie ma
<Dreadlish> no widzisz
<webnull> ale spam ;o
<MatKill[PL]1> haha
<Drathir> z 70osób poleciało...
<webnull> no, no, widzę siebie ;p
<webnull> 23:02 -!- 36DABF7C1 [~webnull@user186-1-184.citymedia.pl] has joined #ubuntu-pl
<Guest38131> ktoś ich wywalił?
<webnull> torrentow to jest...
<Drathir> Split się bawi...
<MatKill[PL]1> na IRC ? :D
<Nerihsa> :O
<webnull> a nie... ja
<webnull> bo z konta webnull
<webnull> ale dlaczego nick "36DABF7C1"
<Dreadlish> heh
<webnull> coś się z sesją spieprzyło?
<Dreadlish> torrentow chyba jeszcze sie nie bawi
<Dreadlish> bo nie ma go u sie bie
<webnull> on ma dostęp do mojego shella nieco ograniczony
<webnull> ale irssi ma ;)
<Dreadlish> a.
<Dreadlish> ja tak patrze kiedy wbija, kiedy nie wbija
<Dreadlish> i dawno wbijał
<Dreadlish> gdzieś tydzień temu
<Guest38131> webnull to sprawdziłeś?
<webnull> Guest38131: mhm?
<webnull> Guest38131: nie dostawałem wiadomości bo mnie wywaliło jak 70 innych osób
<MatKill[PL]1> dmesg Ci wysłał
<MatKill[PL]1> http://pastebin.com/JxNWc2Ef
<webnull_> dobra mam
<webnull_> haha, jaki był problem? zgubiłem historię :D
<Dreadlish> żaden
<Guest38131> ;p
<webnull_> wiem, że z pamięcią
<Dreadlish> wymienić
<Dreadlish> [solved]
<MatKill[PL]1> nie widzi mu więcej niż 512 MB RAM
<webnull_> czego ja właściwie szukam w tym dmesgu ;-)
<MatKill[PL]1> a ma 1GB
<Dreadlish> niektóre płyty mają kaprys że chcą kości jednej firmy
<webnull_> zgrilował pamięć i tyle :)
<MatKill[PL]1> ja tam widzę tylko hasła to root'a :>
<Dreadlish> inne mają kaprys że w odpowiednich miejscach
<Dreadlish> ale najprościej - wymienić
<MatKill[PL]1> hasło*
<webnull_> "vendor lock-in"
<Dreadlish> where du u see that?
<Guest38131> wiecie że ja to czytam? :P
<Dreadlish> to nudz ci sie
<webnull_> MatKill[PL]1: a ja widzę hasło do pornostronki na której umieszcza swoje nagie focie
<MatKill[PL]1> ja mam takich 5
<MatKill[PL]1> :P
<Dreadlish> omg
<webnull_> haha :D
<Dreadlish> HIBERNACJA
<Dreadlish> tu twój probłem
<webnull_> hibernacja?
<Guest38131> ?
<Dreadlish> yenta_socket - polecam ten styl cardbusa - kupiłby j650gt ale nie ma za co
<webnull_> może bardziej suspend bez wyłączania zasilania
<Guest38131> a coś wam to mówi:
<Guest38131> Phoenix BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working around it.
<webnull> ja tu spadam na drugą sesję
<webnull> Guest38131: Może G00GLE coś podpowie
<webnull> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/gentoo-dont-detect-full-ram-memory-742037/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3cqdhqy> (at www.linuxquestions.org)
<webnull> podobny problem
<webnull> nawet też kości po 512 mb :)
<Guest38131> szukam też w google
<MatKill[PL]1> pewnie też ten sam sprzęt :>
<Guest38131> Acer Extensa 5220?
<MatKill[PL]1> nie wiem
<MatKill[PL]1> tak powiedział
<MatKill[PL]1> em
<Admc> lol
<Admc> :D
<webnull> ?
<MatKill[PL]1> webnull: co ? :]
<webnull> MateuszZabójca: nic.
<MatKill[PL]1> webnull: nie spamuj mi tu logami ...
<webnull> MateuszZabójca: Masz jakieś urojenia z tymi logami? :D :D
<MatKill[PL]1> webnull: nie mam
<MatKill[PL]1> InternetowaNicość: a Ty masz ?
<webnull> MateuszZabójca[PL]1: No ja mam dużo logów ze sniffera z pod twojej chaty :D
<MatKill[PL]1> InternetowaNicość: najpierw musisz wiedzieć gdzie mieszkam :D
<webnull> MateuszZabójca[PL]1: a to ja mam swoje źródła ;p
<MatKill[PL]1> InternetowaNicość: nie wiem jakie ?
<MatKill[PL]1> InternetowaNicość: aaa - tak wiem, mi też babcia różńe rzeczy mówi :>
<Drathir> zmieniałes miejscami ram?
<webnull> [torah@2001:5c0:1400:a::d3] - ipv6! :p
<webnull> kiedy Mój isp wprowadzi ipv6...
<Drathir> znów ipv6 ^^
<Drathir> ach to to samo...
<Guest38131> nie musiałem, na XP jak miałem wcczesniej po ustawieniu tego w reestrach mniałem 1 GB
<Drathir> powiedz czy podczas uruchamiania jak sprawdza ram ile pokazuje?
<Drathir> w biosie jeszcze.
<webnull> kto jest "starszy duchowo" od MateuszaZabójcy?
<MatKill[PL]1> odpowie ktoś mądrzejszy rozumem od Nicości :>
<Psotnick> nie czję o co wam chodzi ;D
<Psotnick> s/czję/czaję/
<Nerihsa> nyoro~n
<Guest38131> ok ja spadam i wybadam BIOSa :)
<Guest38131> na razie :)
<MatKill[PL]1> 'noc
<Drathir> kolorowych jutro o której zajrzysz ?
<Drathir> oj... ;p
<Drathir> spóźniony... ^^
<webnull> afk.
<Drathir> znów split?
<Drathir> tajpan_22 - lost terminal ^^
<Drathir> i pustki...
<Ultralisk> Witam serdecznie
<Drathir> i znów parę osób mniej...
<Ultralisk> nom
<Drathir> oho...
<Drathir> albo split, co by nie było aż dziwna cisza...
#ubuntu-pl 2011-04-05
<czester> Siema buraki
<czester> Dzieci już śpią?:D
<foreste> narka
<Drathir> czester znów na kicki czekasz ? Hrhr
<Drathir> chyba już wszyscy śpią...
<Drathir> i cisza...
<m477_> i huj
<lisu> re
<lisu> windows nie przestaje mnie zadziwiac, dymek z powiadomieniem dzis wyświetla w lewym górnym rogu
<Drathir> a ramu mu nie brakuje?
<Drathir> witam wszystkich nie witanych...
<lisu> Drathir: jakby ramu brakowalo, to by system nie wstał
<Drathir> szwecja O.o za wczesna pobudka znikam chyba dalej...
<sysek> zajebista karta graficzna mam
<sysek> wylacza sie po 30 min grania
<Drathir> to jest możliwe, że jeśli jest za pchany system ramu brakuje to dymki potrafi wyświetlać tam gdzie myszka się znajduje...
<Drathir> rzuca artefaktami ? Sprawdź czy czasem wentylator ze starości Ci nie trafiło...
<sysek> Drathir: ta kartka chodzi jak ruski mig
<sysek> tak glosno
<sysek> taki wiatrak na niej jest
<Drathir> [Cgłośno chodzić może, bo pod wpływem temp łożyska mogły pójść czasem wiatrak może minimalnie zmienić kąt nachylenia i o coś ocierac...
<sysek> nic nie ociera
<sysek> ten model tak ma
<Drathir> ewentualnie mogą być zapchane wloty powietrza i się dusi...
<lisu> chyma mózg zapchany
<Drathir> a no chyba że... Choć trochę dziwnie ma...
<sysek> nie dziwne
<sysek> to ati
<Drathir> nawet boxowe powinny cicho chodzić...
<sysek> http://hardverapro.hu/dl/upc/2010-06/72060_x1950xt.jpg
<sysek> i nie pyskuj
<Drathir> 9800 pro nawet w miarę cicho chodził na boxowym i podkreconej karcie tylko, że to dość słabe chłodzenie było...
<Drathir> pobierz programik do katowania karty i zobacz jak temperatury sie kształtują...
<Drathir> no najpierw musi być ram zapchany żeby mózg zaczął się zapychac...
<Drathir> a z ciekawości sterowniki oficjalne od ati ?
<Drathir> czy jakieś modowane ?
<spass> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<spass> ;/
<Drathir> 650/2000 zegary spokojnie podobno idzie przestawić i ma się xtx model
<Drathir> hrhr o co chodzi z tym żółwiątkiem ?
<sysek> Drathir: oficjalne
<lisu> sysek: to jakis bot imo.
<sysek> kto, ja? :D
<lisu> skąd.
<Drathir> chociaż sapphire widzę 625
<Drathir> przeklinak are you bot or not ?
<Drathir> hmmm
<Drathir> ~utf
<Drathir> 'utf
<sysek> pierdole, trzeba jakas prace po maturze znalezc
<sysek> i zloze w koncu porzadnego kompa
<Drathir> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Drathir> lol
<Drathir> `time
<Drathir> `date
<Drathir> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Drathir> Rozgryz Przeklinaka hrhr
<Drathir> może to polski bot
<Drathir> `data
<sysek> ech.
<Drathir> co do pracy życzę powodzenia...
<Wizard> cześć
<sysek> czesc Wizard
<Drathir> witam... Fan tego magika co ostatnio walczył z polakiem?
<Drathir> a to jakiś flood bot
<Drathir> choć dobre serwerki
<Drathir> ale odnośnie fana to było serio...
<Wizard> co, czyj fan?
<Wizard> kto?
<Wizard> :P
<PoKrAk> jak
<PoKrAk> czemu
<PoKrAk> po co?
<PoKrAk> witka
<lisu> a po ch*j
<Drathir> Ty... Hrhr
<lisu> powitać PoKrAk
<Wizard> cześć PoKrAk
<PoKrAk> :D
<Wizard> Drathir: ja fan, a czego niby?
<PoKrAk> Satanismus mechanismus
 * PoKrAk znalazł zajebisty zespół folkowo metalowy
<Drathir> ostatnio polak miał jakąś walkę i koles też miał ksywke po polskiemu magik...
<Wizard> a co mnie jakieś zwierzęce sporty obchodzą?
<Drathir> ave...
<Drathir> no nie wiem czy to ma jakiś związek dlatego wolę zapytać...
<harloczek> re
<czester> :-)
<tar-gz> Cześć.
<Wizard> cześć tar-gz
<witkol> siemanko :))
<witkol> ktoś może będzie wiedział o co chodzi z "dpkg: błąd przetwarzania linux-image-2.6.32-5-686 (--configure):
<witkol>  podproces zainstalowany skrypt post-installation zwrócił kod błędu 2"
<Wizard> witkol: no, pakiet ma zrypany post-install
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> sid? :>
<witkol> ale kuwa już któryś z kolei szlak mnie trafi dzisiaj od rana miałem takie cyrki że brak słów i nic niemogę zainstalować bo mi to zakażdym razem wywala
<witkol> Wizard,  w repo może być jakiś błąd ?? czy gdzie szukać ??
<Wizard> znaczy może być błąd w skrypcie
<Wizard> ale nie wydaje mi się
<witkol> wczoraj wieczorem mi się z dzwiękiem w filmach coś stało wyglądało tak że niebyło słychać lektora i mowy jakieś dziwne dzwięki były ale muza leciała rano mu przeszło a teraz to :(( wrrr
<witkol> może być to wynik zchaszowania cdrom-debian............  w sources.list ???
<witkol> zz/ww
<shpaq> mornin'
<bart1> witam wszystkich
<bart1> kurde dzisiaj zaktualizowalem czesc systemu - bo wyskoczylo ze jest konieczna - i kurde cos nie moge uruchomic chromuim-browser
<bart1> byl oczywiscie zaznaczony do aktualizacji
<bart1> a terminalu daje segment fault
<bart1> czy kto przypadkiem skopal pakiet
<lisu> nie ma to jak z rana spierd*ć sobie system
<bart1> a no wlasnie
<bart1> dalem na stace tylko troche nie zabardzo tam moge sie polapac
<bart1> moze jak wruce do starego repozytorium bedzie oki
<Drathir> albo spróbuj przeinstalować same chrome...
<bart1> juz to robilem
<bart1> i jest kiszka
<Drathir> z czyszczeniem configów?
<bart1> nie
<Drathir> może jakieś śmieci zostały z poprzedniej wersji... Czy coś... Masz chrome w ubuntu tweak
<bart1> momment
<Drathir> wersja dla developerów nie sprawia raczej problemów...
<PoKrAk> chrome szajs wpierdziela pamiec jak chrupki
<bart1> firefox tez zrzera pamiec jak nie wiem
<jacekowski> opera ftw
<bart1> chromium 10.xx dziala a te z repo chrome-dayli tj chrome 12 jest kiszka
<PoKrAk> bart1, ale o wiele mniej
<bart1> jeszcze zobacze usunac configi
<PoKrAk> i nie zamula całego systemu
<Drathir> wszystko niestety Ci pamięć będzie jadło... A otwórz applet javy hrhr
<Drathir> chociaż fakt ff potrafi więcej okien otworzyć od chrome
<Drathir> opera nowa też jest nawet ciekawa...
<Drathir> masz ubuntu tweak centrum źródeł oprogramowania
<bart1> mam
<Drathir> i tam jest wersja dev bodajże ona nawet nawet się sprawuje i powinna być dość często aktualizowana
<bart1> spoko zobacze zaraz - ale jeszcze probuje usunac wszyskie configi i jeszcze raz zainstalowac chromium 12
<Drathir> ciekawe co oni tam zmieniają w tym chrome co chwila bo nic nie widać...
<bart1> no ja no poprostu zjeb....... pakiet - wyczyscilem configi dupa - to samo jest
<witkol> rere
<Drathir> hmmm... A mają oficjalne paczki deb instalacyjne?
<bart1> juz jest oki
<Drathir> co zrobiłeś?
<bart1> przenioslem z ~/config/chromium w inne miejsce i poszlo
<witkol> ma ktoś może debiana z jądrem bez aktualizacji ??
<Drathir> lol
<Drathir> dziwne...
<bart1> super
<czester> Darwin Sebastian-Samulczyks-MacBook-Pro.local 11.0.0 Darwin Kernel Version 11.0.0: Mon Mar 28 16:31:29 PDT 2011; root:xnu-1699.22.30~2/RELEASE_X86_64 x86_64 i386
<bart1> dobra musze spadac
<bart1> i dzieki za wskazówki
<pi00> czesc
<pi00> pytanie: jak sprawdzic przez polecenie (initctl) status dzialanie deamona NFS? Przykładowo status portmap dziala, a status nfs-kernel-server juz nie. Ten deamon nie zostal jeszcze odpowiednio przeksztalcony na upstart? Nie znam się zbytnio na tym.
<pi00> bo nfs-kernel-server nie ma w /etc/init
<lisu> /etc/init.d/ ma byc
<pi00> nie, wlasnie chyba to dziala tak, ze deamony obslugiwane przez polecenie status są tylko w /etc/init/
<pi00> przynajmniej ja doszedlem do takich wnioskow
<witkol> wie ktoś może jakie jest podstawowa wersja jądra w debianie 6.0.1 ??
<pi00> sprawdź sobie na distrowatch
<lisu> pi00: nfs-kernel mam w init.d
<pi00> no wlasnie, lisu, ja tez go tam mam, i dziala np.
<pi00> sh /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server status
<pi00> ale dlaczego nie dziala przez polecenie status
<pi00> o mam
<pi00> service nfs-kernel-server status
<pi00> co wejde na kanal sie o cos spytac, to chwile pozniej sam znajduje rozwiazanie
<lisu> to nie wchodź, szybciej znajdziesz.
<pi00> wlasnie wtedy bym pewnie nie znalazl
<pi00> nie wiem co ten upstart dokladnie wprowadzil, ale lisu sam popatrz. Przez service moge sprawdzic status dzialania portmap i nfs-kernel-server. A juz przez (initctl) status tylko portmap, poniewaz plik portmap jest tylko w katalogu /etc/init/
<pi00> kiedys cos czytalem o tym, ze trzeba przerabiac uslugi na upstart, ale nie mam wiedzy na ten temat. Moze tej jeszcze nie przerobili. Nie wiem jak to dziala :(
<Drathir> możesz spróbować symboliczny link dać...
<pi00> Drathir: nie da razy. Zobacz jak wyglada plik w init.d a jak w init. W init sa specjalnie pliki dla upstart.
<Drathir> w tym katalogu do tego pliku
<Drathir> hmmm a to tekstowe czy binarne raczej?
<bjorgus> witam  wszystkich!
<PushUpek_> ave
<winter> o/
<bjorgus> Mam pytanie   zainstalowałem  Ubuntu 11.04 Beta 1      jak   uruchomić                  środowisko Unity
<Wizard> bjorgus: trzeba wybrać netbook z menu sesji w gdm
<guest__> bjorgus
<guest__> Witam serdecznie wszystkich!
<guest__> kszonek - jesteś obeznany z ubuntu?  bo ja jestem zielony....
<kszonek> jestem
<guest__> super
<kszonek> ale zalezy co potrzebujesz, bo czasu mam malo ;)
<guest__> dam ci nicka do skype zadzwonisz ?
<kszonek> nie moge, jestem w pracy
<guest__> aha  - sorrki
<guest__> rozumiem
<kszonek> ale moge pisac
<guest__> nie umiem uruchomić srodowiska unity w ubuntu 11.04 beta
<kszonek> nigdy nie widzialem unity :)
<kklimonda> guest__: przy logowaniu wybierz sesję o nazwie "Ubuntu"
<kklimonda> jeżeli się nie uruchamia to twoja karta graficzna może nie być w stanie go pociągnąć
<kklimonda> brak sterowników, albo zbyt stary sprzęt
<guest__> mam wszysto nowe
<guest__> 4 rdzenie
<lisu> guest__: po ci az tle, odsprzedaj jednego
<guest__> lisu masz chwilę?
<guest__> jest tu ktoś żywy?
<kklimonda> guest__: zadaj pytanie, i ktoś ci pomoże na pewno.
<guest__> nie umiem uruchomić srodowiska unity w ubuntu 11.04 beta
<kklimonda> guest__: no ale ci napisałem co powinieneś zrobić. Jeżeli to nie działa to musisz napisać coś więcej - jakie błędy dostajesz etc.
<guest__> mam ustawione jak pisałeś
<guest__> masz moze skype
<guest__> błędów nie mam - mam po prostu stare gnome i tyle
<kklimonda> nie mam za bardzo jak rozmawiać.
<guest__> chciałbym kogoś na skype - ja jestem zielony
<lisu> guest__: po cholere ci unity, toż to samo zuo
<guest__> niby tak
<guest__> ale chce
<kklimonda> lisu: nawet go nie używałeś pewnie ;)
<lisu> kklimonda: kogo?
<guest__> to zaczne
<lisu> aa
<lisu> unity, używałem, nie podoba mi się, jest za wolne, przerost formy nad treścią.
<kklimonda> lisu: za wolne?
<kklimonda> to używałeś jeszcze w 10.10 chyba.
<guest__> ale jak to uruchomić
<guest__> tak
<lisu> kklimonda: tak w 10.10 i tą wersję 2d
<lisu> 3d w ogóle krzaczyła xy
<kklimonda> guest__: normalnie, po wybraniu sesji Ubuntu się ładuje - jak ci się nie uruchamia to musisz napisać więcej. Jaki masz komputer, jaką kartę graficzną, czy odpalasz w wirtualnej maszynie.
<guest__> no tak
<kklimonda> lisu: no to w 11.04 całość przepisano na nowo, i jest dużo szybsza.
<lisu> dalej ma takie pierdolety po lewej stronie i pulpit dzieli na 4? czyli nic nie zmienili w funkcjonalnosci
<kklimonda> lisu: a na ile ma dzielić pulpit? (możesz to zmienić).
<guest__> panowie czy ktoś ma trochę czasu i skype?
<lisu> kklimonda: w ogóle szybciej mi sie pracuje na compizie z własnymi ustawieniami, niz na unity, gdzie zeby pokazały mi sie jakiekolwiek okna to musze 20 razy kliknac
 * lisu ma skype, ale w domu, czasu ma ale na posiłek
<lisu> a tak w ogole to musze leciec wpiac sie w serwer o/
<kklimonda> lisu: oczywistym jest, że szybciej pracuje ci się na własnych ustawieniach niż na czymś nowym.. to słaby argument. Dopiero jak popracujesz trochę czasu z jakimś środowiskiem to da radę je ocenić sensownie.
<guest__> jestem
 * czester właśnie wsadził do kompa 8G RAMu
<czester> :D
<winter> czester: swojego?
<czester> Tak
<czester> Do swojego.
<czester> Pięknie działa.
<winter> makówa?
<czester> Tak.
<winter> i ile masz teraz
<czester> No 8.
<czester> Tyle ile można.
<winter> fajnie.
<winter> ale i tak nie masz takiego słitaśnego desktopu jak ja
<czester> Mam ;-P
<winter> nie masz.
<czester> Mam...
<winter> ...
<czester> Podłączam Macbooka do monitora ;-P
<winter> maki... słożone ze sprzętu do pc - sprzedawane za podwójną cenę
<winter> złożone*
<czester> Hehehehe
<czester> Ale bez biosu ;-P
<Wizard> znacie jakiś program co otwiera dokumenty Pages? (oprócz pages)
<Wizard> ;P
<czester> Wizard: Google Docs potrafi.
<Wizard> czester: miło z jego strony :)
<czester> Mój śliczny desktop:-P http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1117992/setup.jpg
<Tyczek> http://tyczek.dlinkddns.com/P1050925.JPG :>
<Wizard> czester: a trzeba mieć login, żeby używać google doca?
<Tyczek> Tam chyba wszystko do maila jest powiązane.
<czester> Wizard: Da.
<czester> Wizard: Wyślij mi dokument to Ci go przerobię na doc.
<Wizard> nie no, mam Pages
<Wizard> tylko właśnie podziękowałem panu za doca ładnie ;)
<lisu> re
<czester> lol
<czester> Odmówiłeś przyjęcia najpopularniejszego formatu pliku na świecie?;-P
<kasiawska> hej ho, mam kolejny problem haha :D
<kasiawska> mam odtwarzacz creative, i np od windowsem juz nie trzeba dla tego odtwarzacza zadnego programu do zarządzania utworami
<kasiawska> a pod linuxem owszem odtwarzacz działa ale tylko jako pendrive, nie można utworzyć żadnych playlist i nic z tego
<czester> Nic z tym nie zrobisz.
<kasiawska> dlaczego? w wersji ubuntu 9.04 normalnie mogłam tworzyć playlisty
<kasiawska> co się zmieniło?
<czester> Ktoś miał pewnie jakieś widzimisię i to usunął.
<Wizard> jak znam życie, to tak :/
<kasiawska> no, jak nawet chcę wrzucić płytkę przez wine do obsługi odtwarzacza to ona też mi nie chodzi
<kasiawska> cóż
<kasiawska> a jest taka możliwość chyba, żeby mieć obraz windowsa pod linuxem, kurcze kiedyś mój brat coś takiego robił i działało - wiecie może coś o tym?
<Wizard> kasiawska: virtualbox np.
<Wizard> tylko to wymaga instalacji windows normalnie
 * czester naprawił! ;-)
<lisu> k... ..ć z ich pomocą techniczną, dodzwonić się od rana graniczy z cudem. ;/
<czester> lisu: Gdzie dzwonisz?;-)
<lisu> wolter kluwer
<lisu> jeszcze ta ich muzyczka, ma uspokajać klienta, a tylko wk*ia
<kasiawska> wolters kluwer? pracowałam tam hahaha :D:D
<lisu> zgadza sie
<kasiawska> a z czym problem?
<lisu> kasiawska: kojarzysz przenoszenie licencji z serwera na serwer dla lex'a?
<kasiawska> aaa :D
<kasiawska> z tym jest zawsze problem :D
<kasiawska> ale nie pomogę Ci, bo pracowałam w dziale szkoleń i crm :P
<lisu> właśnie z tym problem, a w zasadzie problemu nie ma bo narazie nie przenosze
<Wizard> co to lex? to narzędzie dla prawników?
<lisu> Wizard: system informacji prawnej
<kasiawska> jedyny taki w polsce heheh tak się chwali wydawnictwo :D
<lisu> kasiawska: no nic, dzieki za checi
<kasiawska> jeździłam z tym badziewiem na różne konferencje.... :/
<lisu> czemu badziewiem? u mnie ludzie go sobie chwalą, ideałem nie jest, ale az tak strasznie to nie narzekają
<kasiawska> w porównaniu do konkurencji jest dużo droższy, a konkurencja ma bardziej elastyczne oprogramowanie - możesz za 1/3 ceny kupić tylko interesujące cię działy
<czester> Każdy prawnik go używa
<kasiawska> a tutaj albo wszystko albo nic
<czester> A przynajmniej każdy, którego widziałem.
<kasiawska> oooj nie każdy
<kasiawska> :D
<czester> Często do nas przychodza, że chcą mieć Lexa na Macbooku :D
<lisu> cholera musze przerzucic całego lexa na nowy serwer, ale boje sie zeby licencji nie popierdzielic, dlatego wole zapytać.
<kasiawska> aj co Ty, nic nie popierdzielisz
<kasiawska> licencja?? to tylko tak sie nazywa
<kasiawska> tak na prawde możesz to zainstalować na kilku kompach i nie ma żadnego problemu
<lisu> no wlasnie, instalować, ja nie chce instalować, tylko przerzucić z 1 miejsca w sieci na 2 miejsce, na nowym serwerze
<kasiawska> oj... hm... no to jak to nie jest kwestia instalacji to tym bardziej nic nie powinno sie dziac
<Wizard> hmm
<lisu> ..."powinno" - właśnie, wolę być w 100% pewien
<Wizard> w życiu nie słyszałem o czymś takim :D
<kasiawska> nie martw sie, Ci co tam pracują :D.... znają się mniej od Ciebie heheh
<lisu> kasiawska: to mnie pocieszyłaś x)
<lisu> gołębiem zapytanie bym wysłał i pewnie szybciej bym dostał odpowiedź niż przez telefon ;/
<Misiur> Dzień dobry
<Wizard> wyślij i sprawdź
<Wizard> cześć Misiur
<lisu> oni tam na 1/2 etatu? od 7 do 11 koniec dnia? kurde felek ;/
<kasiawska> jak tam dzwonią państwo, którzy nie mogą wgrać aktualizacji, bo np kaspersky im odrzuca instalkę zamiast kasperskiego wyłączyć
<kasiawska> albo chcą wrzucić aktualizację z dvd a nie mają napędu i nie wiedzą co mają zrobić
<kasiawska> :D
<lisu> a o kasperskim mi nie mów, bo to ustrojstwo odmawiało zainstalowania drukarki sieciowej, przez http na drukarke wszedłem, pokonfigurowałem, a podłączyć jej juz skrętką odmawiało, dopiero odinstalowanie (a nie samo wyłączenie) pomogło
<kasiawska> hah
<kasiawska> ja tam twierdzę, że jedynym i słusznym antywirem jest norton i już
<Wizard> ja używałem clamav
<kasiawska> a ten kto ma z nim problem to nie potrafi sobie ustawień pozmieniać
<PoKrAk> nod32
<Wizard> do skanowania poczty przelatującej przez serwer, sprawdzał się
<Wizard> ale to są pod windows programy
<Wizard> a ja potrzebowałem na freebsd
<lisu> kurde problemy jeszcze na koniec dnia, zmykam o/
<kasiawska> powodzenia :)
<kasiawska> ahh no tak, ale jaka firma np korzysta z freebsd??
<kasiawska> jak pracuję, to jeszcze takiej nie spotkałam heh
<Wizard> nie wiem, sporo firm
<Wizard> jak założę swoją, to będzie korzystała na pewno
<czester> Hehehehehe
<czester> To raczej "informatyczne" firmy.
<Wizard> no tak, a o jakich mówimy na #ubuntu-pl?
<fi9o> Z adminem, nie 'adminem'
<Wizard> przecież zwykli użytkownicy nie używają linuksa
<czester> No fakt, nie używają. ;-)
<kasiawska> boże, to ja jestem niezwykła? :D
<kasiawska> dzięki za komplement hahah
<czester> Raczej nie jesteś. Ale myśl tak sobie ;-)
<kasiawska> ej
<kasiawska> :(
<kasiawska> to było nie miłe, teraz muszę się obrazić, no
<czester> To raczej nie jest dobre kryterium do oceny ;-P
<kasiawska> a tak tego nie lubię robić
<czester> LOL
<czester> Jeszcze nie pokazałem swojej mocy ;-P
<czester> To nie było niemiłe ;-P
<Wizard> jak na niego, to było miłe
<kasiawska> hm
<Wizard> on mnie zbanował za przekleństwa kiedyś
<czester> Mój potencjał jest znacznie większy.
<kasiawska> super
<Tyczek> Haha, dusza Poznanioka. ;>
<kasiawska> fuj
<kasiawska> poznaniak?
<Wizard> pyr
<Wizard> :>
<czester> To coś znaczy?
<czester> A myślałem, że ja operuję na stereotypach ;-)
<Wizard> poznaniak? że mieszkasz w Poznaniu zapewne
<shpaq> siema mośki
<Wizard> a kobiety się obrażają o byle co
<czester> Wizard: Urodziłem się tu.
<kasiawska> czyli Ci, co za grosika w sklepie gotowi są przebić tętnicę ekspedientce?
<czester> kasiawska: A właśnie, że ja jestem dość rozrzutny.
<kasiawska> okej
<kasiawska> daj swój numer telefonu
<kasiawska> czuję, że to będzie coś dobrego
<kasiawska> hehehe
<kasiawska> :P
<czester> Ale jak płacę konkretną kwotę to kurwa ma mi wydać resztę.
<kasiawska> dużo zarabiasz??? :D
<Wizard> patrz, jeszcze przed chwilą się obrażała
<czester> Ja jak sprzedaję coś to muszę też wydać resztę.
<Wizard> $kobieta = "zmienną jest"
<Misiur> Jeśli mam dual boota z windowsem, sformatuję partycje wina i wywale go z gruba, to się go całkowicie pozbędę?
<czester> Dzisiaj jak kupowałem ram to mi w sklepie pedał powiedział, że nie skasuje mi jednego paragonu z 2 kart
<kasiawska> co sprzedajesz, ile zarabiasz? jesteś bogaty? masz stan przedzawałowy? :D
<czester> To mu powiedziałem, że ma mi dać 2 paragony.
<czester> :D
<czester> I dres musiał robić.
<Wizard> Misiur: jak sformatujesz, to się go całkowicie pozbędziesz
<kasiawska> jesteś prawdziwym wojownikiem czester
<kasiawska> masz nieruchomości? :D
<Wizard> :>
<kasiawska> :P
<czester> kasiawska: Taaaa... Ja raczej oazą spokoju. Mam taką pracę, że musze umieć być spokojny.
<kasiawska> co robisz?
<czester> Sprzedaję komputery.
<kasiawska> jesteś prezesem firmy finansowej?
<kasiawska> o matko
<kasiawska> biedak
<kasiawska> :/
<shpaq> czester: nie komputery, maki
<kklimonda> jakie tam komputery, Maki
<czester> No to Maki.
<shpaq> nazywaj rzeczy po imieniu
<czester> Whatever.
<kklimonda> o właśnie ;}
<czester> ;-P
<kasiawska> maki? fuj
<czester> Nie bo zaraz będą mnie dyskryminować ;-P
<kasiawska> fe fe
<czester> Widzicie?;-P
<czester> Buahahahahahahah
<shpaq> bo z poznania jesteś
<kasiawska> może jeszcze masz iphonea?
<kasiawska> :D
<shpaq> a to samo w sobie jest już dyskryminujące
<czester> kasiawska: Tak, iPhone'a, Macbooka, iPada, iPoda.
<kasiawska> haha :D
<Tyczek> czester: Przecież to moron day od zarania dziejów. ;)
<Tyczek> tu*
<Wizard> co jest złego w makach i czemu nie są komputerami?
<kasiawska> czester Twoja firma wie, że korzystasz z linuxa?
<czester> Wizard: Ludzi nie stać.
<czester> kasiawska: A kto powiedział, że korzystam z Linuksa?;-)
<kasiawska> oni podobno za to mogą rozstrzelać
<kasiawska> :O
<kasiawska> szpieg?
<czester> Mam nadzieję, że robisz sobie jaja ;-)
<czester> Jak nie to współczuję ;-P
<kasiawska> :D
<kasiawska> poziom blond pigmentu w moich włosach powinien sugerować, że nie
<kasiawska> w każdym razie tak, robię sobie jaja
<kasiawska> :D
<czester> Wybacz, ale to wirtualna rzeczywistość. Nic nie widzę.
<Wizard> kasiawska: na ircu ciężko sprawdzić
<Wizard> ale poka foto
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> to się przekonamy
<czester> Buehehehe
<kasiawska> aha
<kasiawska> z cyckami? :D
<czester> Nie.
<Wizard> kasiawska: nie z pigmentem
<czester> Dziewczyny nie siedzą na ircu, chyba, że są niepełnosprawne, brzydkie, albo pojebane ;-)
<Wizard> lol
<kasiawska> opcja 3
<czester> To tak a propos krzywdzących stereotypów ;-P
<kasiawska> co do panów siedzących na ircu jest tylko jeden schemat: są i brzydcy i grubi i noszą okulary :P
<czester> A ostatnio w pracy mi się ciepło na sercu zrobiło.
<czester> kasiawska: Ja jestem dość przystojny.
<kasiawska> poka foto :D
<kasiawska> albo nie
<kasiawska> i tak nie masz kasy
<kasiawska> po co mi Twój wygląd, jak stan konta waha się przy 0 żł
<czester> Puściłem Panterę - The Sleep. Jakiś małolat podszedł do mnie i zapytał co to za piosenka, bo solo było piękne.
<kasiawska> zł*
<czester> kasiawska: Właściwie to mam debet.
<kasiawska> jeszcze gorzej
<kasiawska> :O
<Wizard> kasiawska: powinnaś szukać faceta gdzie indziej
<Wizard> to są albo pryszczole, albo gołodupce
<czester> http://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/164745_1670955385226_1577614318_1483173_8001365_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3wqgey6> (at a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net)
<Misiur> Wszystko poszło na słuchawki więc bieda, ale nie mam okularów i jestem szkieletorem (dolna granica BMI) - nadal pasuję do stereotypu?
<kasiawska> o matko
<kasiawska> co?
<kasiawska> masz wystające kości??
<kasiawska> O.o
<kasiawska> to nie jest sexi
<Wizard> płatki tera takie drogie :/
 * czester się nie wstydzi tego jak wygląda ;-)
<Misiur> Zależy gdzie, ale teraz dużo szamam (i nie widać po mnie, bo idzie do góry, więc jeszcze śmieszniej jest)
 * Wizard jest obleśny i też się nie wstydzi
<kasiawska> spoko, sama nie jestem ideałem :D mam tatuaże, lubię piercing i chodzę na koncerty hardcoreowe
<kasiawska> :/
 * PoKrAk sie zainteresował :D
<kasiawska> czyli mój target ogranicza się tylko do pojebów? :D
<fi9o> ;]
<Misiur> Linux is for badass people
<czester> PoKrAk: Pamiętaj, że wg statystyk na 65% to jest koleś podający się za laskę.
<Wizard> ;)
 * PoKrAk ma tatuaze słucha viking metalu tatuazy tez kilka sie znajdzie
<kasiawska> zawsze chciałam mieć wikinga :D hahaha
<PoKrAk> czester heheheehehe wliczone ryzuko
 * czester nie lubi tatuaży i kolczyków (poza uszami).
<Wizard> lol
 * fi9o nie pasuje tutaj, nie slucham zadnego metalu i nie mam kolczykow ani tatuazy
<Wizard> fi9o: ubuntu pewnie też nie masz, to won ;)
<czester> A to dlatego, że w większości przypadków ludzie mają chujowe tatuaże dla popisu.
<fi9o> Wizard: No nie mam ;]
<Misiur> Nie istnieje człowiek normalny/przeciętny, to chore wytyczne dla nieistniejących ideałów opisują 'innych' i 'pojebów'
<kasiawska> ostatnio odkryłam w sobie też pociąg do kobiecych piersi
<kasiawska> :/
<czester> Co za brednie :D
<Misiur> To usprawiedliwione
 * PoKrAk tez ma pociag do kobiecych piersi
<fi9o> kasiawska: Wiekszosc tego kanalu ma taki pociag
<winter> cycki!
<PoKrAk> poka poka
<czester> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1117992/lion2.png
<Misiur> gdyby takie pociągi były w PKP...
<czester> Adzia!
<czester> :D
<Drathir> fi90 mów za siebie ;p
<fi9o> Drathir: (: mowie o wiekszosci, inne kobiety i gejow w to nie wliczam
<en0x> czester: uzywalem i wrocilem do sl
<czester> en0x: To jest DP2. Jest lepiej niż w pierwszym.
<en0x> czester: aha no dp2 nie mam
<Drathir> Czy ja po Tobie jadę ? ;p ^^
<czester> en0x: DP1 psuł np. gniazdo słuchawkowe
<fi9o> Drathir: Nie, ja po prostu zaczepliwy jestem.
<czester> en0x: Na DP2 nie działa poprawnie iPhoto ;-P
<PoKrAk> dobra olac pierdoły
<PoKrAk> co z tymi cyckami
<PoKrAk> ?? :D
<en0x> czester: jakos mi sie nie spieszy poczekam jak wyjdzie final ;d
<Wizard> hmm
<Drathir> A no chyba, że to teraz rozumiem...
 * Wizard ma ppc i wolałby, żeby lion nie wychodził
<czester> en0x: Ja lubię kombinować. Poza tym to działa stabilnie.
<Wizard> bo mi updaty przestaną robić :S
<czester> Wizard: Snowa już nawet nie masz ;-P
<en0x> czester: wiem ze dziala stabilnie ale mi pare progow nie dzialalo ;)
<Wizard> czester: no właśnie o tym mówię
<termi> panowie jak szla komenda na to by wylaczyc karte sieciowa i wlaczyc ja?
<Wizard> ifconfig karta_sieciowa down
<PoKrAk> ifconfig eth0 down
<PoKrAk> ifconfig eth0 up
<termi> ok dziekuje
<kasiawska> jej muszę się zbierać, bardzo miło się z wami rozmawiało
<kasiawska> ale koncert Toastera czeka na mnie
<PoKrAk> a co z tatuazami i cyckami
<PoKrAk> ?
<kasiawska> więc muszę się zrobić na kobietę
<kasiawska> :P
<kasiawska> mam i to i to :/
<Misiur> have fun
<kasiawska> papapa :*
<Misiur> Hm, dobra, nginx, svn, aircrack-ng, nmap, cairo dock, pidgin, wszystkie przeglądarki, virtualbox - co jeszcze może się przydać?
<en0x> skrzynka piwa
<czester> Misiur: Alkohol
<Misiur> Zawsze się przydaje :D
<PoKrAk> narzedzia diagnostyczne do dysków
<czester> Ja mam zawsze dysk zewnętrzny z systemem, instalką systemu i programami :D
<en0x> ja nie mam
<en0x> ;d
<Misiur> Przełącze się na win 7 żeby wszystko wyeksportować i zobaczyć co jeszcze możnaby zainstalować. Coś do baterii i zużycia procka/ramu by się przydało
<en0x> bo osx nie przeinstalowywuje co 2 dni
<en0x> ;]
<Wizard> enio: pytał cię ktoś kiedyś o coś?
<en0x> Wizard: nie ale lubie sie wpie..lac
<en0x> ;d
<Wizard> ok
<czester> en0x: Ja ten dysk do pracy targam. Nie będę instalował systemu z płyt...
<Wizard> a wypie..lać też lubisz? :>
<en0x> Wizard: to zalezy ;D
<Tyczek> en0x: Ja 7 przywracałem z 20 razy z obrazów, śmiga jak śmigała. ;p
<en0x> lol wam to sie nudzi
<Drathir> ja na pendraku awaryjna instalke zawsze noszę i się przydaje...
<Tyczek> No nie mówie, że codziennie. ;P
<en0x> jakbym chcial se system przeinstalowaywac co kawalek i sie bawic to bym maka nie kupowal
<czester> en0x: W sensie klientom w pracy.
<Wizard> en0x: niestety będę musiał leosia przeinstalować :/
<Misiur> Fajnie mieć stację roboczą na zewnętrznym dysku, nie jesteś uzależniony od komputera tylko pyk i śmiga
<czester> en0x: Po co mam z płyt coś robić jak z dysku usb idzie 2x szybciej?
<Drathir> htop teraz w standardzie?
<en0x> czester: niby ta :)
<czester> en0x: I śmiesznie wygląda jak komuś sprzedamy program, a potem w ogóle nie używamy jego płyty do instalacji :D
<en0x> hehe
<en0x> ty dalej w ispocie dymasz?
<czester> No.
<en0x> widze ze ci sie tam spodobalo ;)
<czester> No nie narzekam jakoś mocno.
<Wizard> został na dłużej ;)
<en0x> czester: ty wlasnie wy macie ten taki prog do diagnostyki co podlaczacie do makow pod usb i sie laduje itp?
<en0x> i sprawdza lapka?
<en0x> jak on sie zwie?
<czester> Nie mamy.
<czester> Jesteśmy sklepem.
<Drathir> jeden minus dysku że coś może się na niego dostać na płytę nie ma takiej możliwości...
<en0x> czester: a no zapomnialem ze u was nie serwisuja w ispotach pfff
<en0x> Drathir: oj wez
<Misiur> No i jak w trakcie odłączysz 'niespodziewanie' to może zabadsectorować
<czester> hehehehehe
<Drathir> no co, nie prawda?
<en0x> czester: odpalilem se trima na swoim intelowskim ssd pod sl :)
<czester> en0x: Jak?
<en0x> trzeba pliczek jeden hexedytorem zmodyfikowac
<Drathir> ile dałeś za ssd i jaka pojemność?
<en0x> wszedzie o tym bebnili kolesie nawet prgi napisali juz zebys nie musial recznie modyfikowac
<en0x> Drathir: ja kupilem rok temu 160GB intel ssd g2
<Drathir> i jak się sprawuje?
<en0x> Drathir: a bardzo dobrze... jak masz ssd to juz na zwyklego nie wrocisz
<czester> ssd są spoko
<czester> W sensie szybkości
<en0x> system w 20 sekund mam caly uruchomiony z okienkami itp
<en0x> w 3 sie zamyka itp
<Drathir> rok to już trochę czasu jak miałoby by coś się dziać odpukac to już powinno zacząć...
<en0x> progi sie laduja w sekunde :D
<czester> en0x: No ja ostatnio takiego z SSD sprzedałem.
<en0x> Drathir: intelowskie sie nie psuja
<czester> en0x: 13 pro i7, 8G ramu, 512ssd
<en0x> Drathir: chyba 2% im sie rypnal w seri g2
<Drathir> hrhr pierwsze co się zauważa cisza czy szybkość?
<czester> Szybkość.
<en0x> Drathir: szybkosc ;)
<czester> en0x: Świeży system wstawał na nim w 6-7 sekund
<en0x> czester: no ja zmienilem swoja 13cha 2 miechy temu
<Drathir> to naprawdę ładnie...
<en0x> czester: no ssd to ssd ;)
<czester> Też planuję
<czester> Ale do tego bym potrzebował optibay
<en0x> moj ma 240MB read i 150 write chyba czy cos takiego
<czester> Bo nie chcę wydać 2000zł za dysk.
<en0x> no ta
<en0x> ja zmienilem na 15" z i5
<Drathir> ceny powoli zaczynają do takich mniej nie opłacalnych spadać...
<Misiur> Jak są teraz cenowo? Koło 60GB chyba wystarczy na wszystko bez zbędnych szaleństw
<czester> Misiur: Ja się nie mieszczę na 500G
<en0x> Drathir: 120gb juz za 600 zl kupisz
<Drathir> częster do 1k już coś ciekawego znajdziesz
<en0x> mi tam 160gb styka bo filmy trzymam gdzie indziej
<en0x> ;d
<czester> Ja nie mam filmów ;-P
<czester> Nie wiem co mi tyle zajmuje ;-P
<en0x> to co ty trzymasz ze ci 500gb nie styka?!
<en0x> ;d
<czester> Mam poinstalowane wszystkie możliwe gówna łącznie z Final Cutem.
<Drathir> no chyba że 120na podstawę i do tego drugi zewnętrzny na magazyn.
<Misiur> czester: mam teraz na lapku 320GB, ale korzystam właściwie tylko z 70GB truecryptowanego, jakoś się mieszczę z całym sprzętem: serwer, Photoshop, Flash, Netbeans :D
<en0x> lol czester i tak tego nie uzywasz to po grzyba ci ;D
<czester> en0x: Bo jak jakiś zjebus przyjdzie to muszę umieć mu pomóc?;-)
<en0x> phi u nas maja kolesi od tego :P
<czester> Wiem.
<czester> My jesteśmy jednocześnie sprzedawcami i genius barem
<czester> :S
<en0x> i tam pare razy w tyg szkolenia maja
<en0x> czester: no jak jestes genius barem jak mowiles ze nie naprawiacie kompow
<en0x> :p
<czester> en0x: Oficjalnie nie ;-P
<en0x> nie sciemniaj teraz ;P
<czester> en0x: Mam na myśli wsparcie techniczne.
<czester> en0x: Przychodzą pytać jak coś zrobić, dlaczego nie działa. Naprawiamy softwarowe rzeczy.
<en0x> tutaj z wszustkim nie pomagaja
<en0x> ja to bym mowil kupiles se final cuta od adobe to sobie do nich dzwon i niech ci pomoga
<czester> No ja pomagam w takim zakresie w jakim umiem.
<en0x> o final to apple robi
<czester> No Apple.
<czester> Adobe ma "Premiere"
<en0x> no
<en0x> apple sklepy powinny pomagac ze swoim softem i tyle
<czester> No i z tym pomagamy ;-P
<en0x> jak sobie ktos kupi offica to dzwonic do ms i z nimi gadac
<en0x> ;d
<en0x> ja kupilem ostatnio offica 2011
<en0x> family packa za 100 dolcow ;d
<Wizard> hmm, wolę iwork od office :/
<Wizard> jest jakiś polski mak kanał?
<en0x> iwork ssie jak masz duzo dokumentow offica nowego
<Wizard> en0x: nie mam
<en0x> zwlaszcza exceli
<en0x> Wizard: no to uzywaj iworka
<en0x> ;0
<Wizard> chcę za to szybko i ładnie robić dokumenty
<Wizard> no i używam ;)
<en0x> no ja szybko i ladnie tez robie w officie
<en0x> :D
<czester> Office 2011 jest zajebisty.
<en0x> wiem :D dlatego kupilem
<en0x> :D
<Wizard> jak znam MS, to on jeszcze rosetty używa
<Wizard> ;P
<en0x> pod intela jest calkowicie
<en0x> rosette wyjebali juz dawno z osx
<czester> Office 2011 zmiażdżył iWorka
<czester> Wszystko działa jak należy.
<czester> 2008 to była klęska.
<Wizard> MS wraca na swoją pierwotną platformę? :>
<en0x> czester: iwork jest ok jak nie masz dokumentow offica
<en0x> ;)
<czester> en0x: Nie jest ;-P
<Wizard> ej, a w 2011 też jest ten gejowy ribbon, jak w wersji na windows?
<czester> en0x: Mi się po prostu nie podoba.
<en0x> czester: oj tam :D
<en0x> Wizard: jest
<Wizard> bleh
<en0x> ribbon bedzie wszedzie!
<en0x> nawet w windows 8 explorerze!
<Wizard> suchar
<en0x> sam zes suchar
<en0x> :S
<czester> Nawet w telefonie zrobili ribbon ;-P
<Wizard> niech jeszcze w instalatorze zrobią
<en0x> hehe
<en0x> ribbon mi sie podoba
<czester> en0x: Bo jesteś taki amerykański;-P
<en0x> czester: ale pierdzielisz sam mowisz ze ci sie office podoba itp a jak powiem ze mi sie ribbon podoba to odrazuy mi tu wyskakujesz z rasizmem
<en0x> ;S
<Psotnick> bry
<czester> en0x: :*
<Drathir> była już osoba od ramu?
<m477_> da sie jakos komenda porownac pliki?
<Wizard> rasizm, lol
<Wizard> a rasizm to nie jest wtedy, jak kali komuś ukraść krowę?
<en0x> m477_: da
<dziadu_> czesc
<dziadu_> mialem sobie swojego kernela, isntalowany recznie
<m477_> en0x: jak?
<dziadu_> ale go usunalem i korzystam teraz z kernela z repo
<winter> diff?
<dziadu_> ale kiedy uruchamiam apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<m477_> dzieki
<dziadu_> to apt-get omija mi aktualne jadro a chce istalowac modul w stare, ktore juz nie istnieje - wywalime je z /boot, z /lib/modules nawet zrodla poszly do kosza
<Wizard> http://chamskie.pl/images/KSBO9.png
<dziadu_> ale dkms wciaz chce dla niego kompilowac
<dziadu_> gdzie jest jakis glupi cahce co mi smieci zosatwil?
<shiira> m477_: lub cmp o ile dobrze pamietam
<en0x> mold
<Drathir> a podczas startu pokazuje Ci stare jajko?
<en0x> i   meld                                                                                                           - graphical tool to diff and merge files
<en0x> ;]
<Drathir> synaptica sprawdzałes na pozostałości?
<m477_> diff zdaje sie byc ok
<dziadu_> Drathir: masz na mysli grub czy co?
<sysek> .
<Dreadlish> elo
<dziadu_> Dreadlish: no nie moge uruchomic X bo nie moge modulu skompilwoac
<Misiur> Wróciłem - niestety z windowsa 7 bo zabiłem całkowicie wifi na ubuntu... Czym najlepiej operować wifi? Miałem network-manager, ale mnie wkurzał więc wywaliłem i zainstalowałem wicd, ale wygląda na to że nie obsługuje wpa2-psk z tkip/aes
<dziadu_> zostaje mi tylko wiersz poleceni
<Drathir> tak wpisy gruba też, bo gdzieś musi być jakiś wpis że chce do tego też robić...
<Dreadlish> dziadu_: do czego
<Dreadlish> Misiur: iwconfig
<dziadu_> do naprawienia tego
<dziadu_> Dreadlish: ^^
<Drathir> restarty oczywiście robione?
<Dreadlish> dziadu_: czyli czego bo ja nie w topicu ledwo co wlazłem
<dziadu_> Dreadlish: sorry, tabfail, mialo byc do drathir
<dziadu_> Drathir: oczywiscie
<Misiur> Dreadlish: dzięki, spróbuję
<Drathir> network menager daje radę choć przydałby się tryb zaawansowany
<Drathir> [Cdo poruszania się po plikach mc
<Dreadlish> network-manager ssie
<Dreadlish> bo próbuje robić z siebie zarąbistość nawet wtedy kiedy ktoś nie chce
<TheNumb> :<
<Drathir> Dreadlish witaj... Jak to się mówi? Orientuj się ? Hrhr oczywiście żartuje
<Drathir> hmmm tzn?
<Drathir> jak próbuje?
<Dreadlish> tzn. wpieprza mi sie na wszystkie interfejsy i trza go killować
<Dreadlish> i mi wifi nie potrafi obsłużyć
<TheNumb> Ech, chyba czas porzucić KDE i GNOME na rzecz czegoś lżejszego :(
<Drathir> hrhr ciekawe dlaczego tak robi...
<sysek> TheNumb: openbox :D
<Dreadlish> ob ftw
<TheNumb> sysek: no nie wiem.
<TheNumb> sysek: jakiś fajny panel da się do tego dorbać?
<TheNumb> dobrać*
<TheNumb> KDE i GNOME za długo się kompilują x)
<Drathir> ja tylko zauważyłem że czasem po rozłączeniu i podłączeniu pod inne wifi nie łapie za 1 razem wyłączam  i włączam i zaskakuje...
<sysek> TheNumb: tint2
<Drathir> znów kompilowanie? ^^
<TheNumb> sysek: meh
<Drathir> powinni dodać coś lekkiego do ubuntu jako alternatywę....
<TheNumb> sysek: tit2 troche bieda
<Drathir> tylko żeby w miarę kompatybilne było i błędami nie rzucało...
<Drathir> [B
<sysek> TheNumb: lxde?
<TheNumb> sysek: niee, to  akurat obsysa xD
<Drathir> coś bez zbędnych fajerwerków żeby nawet na słabszych maszynach chodziło...
<shiira> fluxbox
<sysek> boze
<sysek> jaki wybredny
<shiira> :P
<TheNumb> Mhmm... nigdy nie miałem żadnego twm
<Diabelko> TheNumb: możesz sobie wziąć przecież openboksa i panel z gnome
<Diabelko> bardzo dobrze działa
<TheNumb> Diabelko: no no i przy okazji kompilować pół gnome ;z
<Dreadlish> panel z gnome = konieczność całego gnome
<Drathir> dobre coś z jakimś auto konfiguratorem żeby nie dopisywac wszystkich programów ręcznie...
<Diabelko> TheNumb: e, przesadzasz
<Diabelko> zaledwie "kilka" pliczków :P
<TheNumb> O te pare za dużo :P
<Diabelko> e, ale działa szybko i letko
<Diabelko> tyle, że masz zawalone miejsce na dysku oczywiście
<Drathir> knoopix co miał ?
<Dreadlish> knoppix*
<Diabelko> knoppix to chyba pełne gnome :D
<Diabelko> a może KDE
<Dreadlish> knoppix to ma kde
<Drathir> ale taki z min 7lat wstecz...
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> nowszego nie widzialem
<Diabelko> W ogóle to ja myślałem, że ten knoppix to w końcu umarły projekt
<Diabelko> że nikt tego nie aktualizuje
<Diabelko> a tu jakaś ostatnia wersja z februara 2011
<sysek> nofuckiwai
<sysek> low-level joke
<Drathir> bardziej nie znając się pod kde wyglądało...
<winter> grml lepszy
<winter> niż knoppix
<Diabelko> Drathir: teraz ten nowszy to nie wiem czy nie z LXDE korzysta
<winter> knoppix był fajny jak było kde3
<Drathir> pierwsze zabawy z linuksem... Pamiętam jak można było tworzyć specjalną płytę bootowalna z filmem...
<winter> ostatnio jak patrzyłem na knoppixa to miał lxde
<Diabelko> Drathir: ja pierwsze zabawy z linuksem to miałem na fedorze
<Drathir> zawierał własny odtwarzacz działał z kompem bez dysku...
<Drathir> po tym była mandriva bądź mandrake...
<Diabelko> to dalej istnieje i jest z tego całkiem zabawne klikadło
<Drathir> później z live to ubuntu i bt
<Misiur> Ale ze mnie ćwiara. Nie dość że nie połączyłem się iwconfigiem to jeszcze ustawiłem 'przypadkiem' resetowanie karty co 5 sekund (nie wiem jakim cudem)
<TheNumb> Misiur: gz
<Dreadlish> ...
<Drathir> też o tym myślałem jakiś czas temu ale z wpa2 ciężko podobno się konfiguruje...
<jacekowski> jak?
<jacekowski> co
<Misiur> Nom, patrze w google to niezła masa. Już wstawie do tego boota nm-applet i hasło wifi po każdym starcie... Ale może wujek coś lepszego poradzi
<jacekowski> wpa sie konfiguruje tak samo jak wep czy wpa2 prawie
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> wpa_supplicant.conf
<Drathir> podobno z uwierzytelnianiem są cuda
<Dreadlish> piszesz je tam
<Drathir> trzeba odpowiednich sterowników użyć hashe zapisać...
<Dreadlish> je tam
<Dreadlish> małe piwo przy tym ;d
<Misiur> No ale dobra, póki co virtualbox wazniejszy, przemęczę sie tymczasowo z network-managerem... Może przynajmniej vb się uda za pierwszym podejściem zainstalować
<Drathir> hmmm z tego co pamiętam czyjąś konfiguracja to z dwa ekrany zajmowała...
<Drathir> virtualbox chyba nowszy od oracle
<Drathir> bo z tego co pamiętam 2 dostępne
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> ale ose masz ose ;d
<Misiur> http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads - brałem tutaj 10.04 x64, ale teraz jestem zamotany
<Drathir> a bawiłem się z tym bo chciałem żeby bez logowania zaraz po włączeniu był dostęp przez wifi.
<Dreadlish> repo...
<Drathir> ubuntu tweak
<Drathir> ładnie nie za kolorowo
<Misiur> E, fajne
<Drathir> z repo będzie Ci się sam aktualizował mniej problemu...
<Drathir> a dlaczego akurat wybór virtual box?
<Drathir> tak z ciekawości...
<Misiur> a nie wiem, paru znajomych używa i myślałem że jak coś to pomogą
<TheNumb> Drathir: darmowy :3
<Misiur> jestem otwarty na lepsze propozycje
<Drathir> openvz, kvm nie są darmowe?
<TheNumb> Drathir: no, jak masz emt64
<Drathir> jeśli do zabawy to virtual box jak najbardziej...
<TheNumb> To gitara.
<TheNumb> Gorzej jak nie masz ;z
<Misiur> cairo dock mi świruje na dual screenie - jest na secondary i go ucina :o
<TheNumb> tfu, VT-x
<TheNumb> Co ja pieprzę -.-'
<Drathir> ale do tak że tak powiem udostępniania komuś bardziej serwerowo to chyba mało wydajne rozwiązanie...
<Drathir> ale teraz virtualizacje prawie każdy procek 64 bit obsłuży.
<TheNumb> Drathir: no właśnie, 64 bit ;z
<Drathir> zależy jak dawno sprzęt kupowany...
<TheNumb> Mhm
<Misiur> Potrzebuję flash'a professional do pracy, a nie wymyślili jeszcze żeby na wine śmigało.
<Drathir> i nie jestem pewien i3
<TheNumb> i3 ma
<TheNumb> I działa całkiem znośnie.
<Dreadlish> nie znam
<Drathir> ja myślę, żeby się pobawić openvz...
<Drathir> tylko jeden problem że jak jeszcze to dojdzie to całkiem komp będzie zapchany hrhr
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Dreadlish> to jedź lxc albo xen ;d
<Drathir> narazie ssh, ftp, bind , squid, dovecot , apache, php, mysql ,
<Drathir> a xen nie zrobili płatnego?
<Dreadlish> kiedy niby?
<Drathir> o dziwo gdybym tak wszystko uruchomił pod win to zapewne ledwo by chodził a to wszystko pod k50ab ^^
<kklimonda> Drathir: nie zrobili - Xen zawsze miał wersję płatną.
<Drathir> czyli mi się coś pomyliło w takim razie...
<Drathir> a i 2gb ramu na pokładzie
<Misiur> Kurde, zawaliłem się zleceniami że nie mam czasu nadgonić za nowościami html5/css3/js
<Misiur> a tyle możliwości - szkoda że jeszcze trzeba sie babrać z IE7/8 przez najbliższe 10 lat
<kklimonda> nowości nie zając, nie uciekną.
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> i tak raz na ruski rok ms zrobi update
<Dreadlish> coś tam doda
<Misiur> Wkurza mnie kiedy żeby zrobić cross-browserowy html+css box z zakrąglonymi rogami i cieniem, muszę zagnieździć 9 divów
<Dreadlish> no widzisz
<Dreadlish> normalne
<kklimonda> to nie jest problem z Microsoftem. Po prostu większość firm ma taką, a nie inną politykę (nie)aktualizowania softu.
<Dreadlish> moja strona wyświetla się ładnie wszędzie
<Dreadlish> i jest zgodna z xhtml 1.0
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> ale nie ma divów
<Dreadlish> jest na one big tabela
<Misiur> ? ciekawostka
<Drathir> w przypadku ms to dobra polityka ^^
<Misiur> Ja robie na zlecenia, więc tabele odpadają, a i tak zapomniałem jak się je używało do layoutów
<Misiur> Niedługo kończe parser css/html w php, więc sobie przyspiesze robote
<Drathir> lepiej żeby starsze dziury były może o nich zapomną korzystający z najnowszych hrhr
<Dreadlish> no
<Drathir> a tak z ciekawości teraz coś upraszcza tworzenie jakieś programiki czy wszystko w notatniku?
<Misiur> Upraszcza. Zaczynałem od notatnika, potem notepad++, pierwszy duży: aptana 2, dreamweaver, aptana 3 i teraz netbeans
<Misiur> Głównie to autoformatowanie, zaznaczanie niedomkniętych tagów, czasem pokazuje że coś nie zadziała w konkretnej przeglądarce
<Drathir> netbeans to nie od javy ?
<kklimonda> Drathir: bez przesady, w notatniku to chyba się nidgdy tego nie pisało.
<Psotnick> niekoniecznie
<Misiur> Drathir: są różne paczki, ja korzystam z tej do php, ale fakt, są głównie na javę nastawieni
 * bastetmilo pisała w notatniku 11 lat temu... 
<Misiur> hm, jak tak pomyśleć, to już 7 lat od notatnika minęło
<Drathir> no ja co osoby się tym zajmowały to najbardziej notatnik preferowały zamiast frontpagea
<bastetmilo> a TextMate jest super fajny. Nie znalazłam na razie nic lepszego.
<bastetmilo> Drathir: notatnik jest dla początkujących.
<kklimonda> Drathir: wątpię by ktokolwie preferował notatnik - chyba, że nic innego nie znał.
<Drathir> nieważne w czym, ale i tak trzeba się znać, wszystko w głowie...
<Misiur> Dla mnie ważne jest tylko podświetlanie, wrzucanie na ftp skrótek i support dla svn'a
<Misiur> Na informatyce kartkówki były na kartkach :D
<Dreadlish> ta
<Admc> Dlaczego ludzie jarają się tak vi(m)em i emacsem?
<kklimonda> Admc: bo to bardzo dobre edytory.
<Drathir> no ja w html i podobnych nie za bardzo chyba że coś by mnie do tego zmusiło, to zapewne na wzorach i przykładach dałoby się coś zrobić...
<Misiur> Przykłady najważniejsze, właściwie jak wszędzie.
<Misiur> 3 dni się biłem z php sdk facebooka
<kklimonda> Admc: tak samo można zapytać czemu się ludzie jarają X (gdzie pod X możesz podstawić TextMate, Notepad++, kilka różnych IDE etc.)
<Admc> Ja tam zazwyczaj używam gedita albo geany a i tak rzadko kiedy cokolwiek pisze
<kklimonda> Admc: no to widzisz - niektórzy z nas piszą dużo, i wtedy vim czy emacs się przydają.
<Misiur> każdy używa to co zaoszczędza czas i nerwy
<kklimonda> nom
<Admc> ale co one takiego mają, co ja widzę tylko prostokąt w konsoli
<Misiur> ja się teraz w klimaty eclipse wbiłem, nie wiem czy mógłbym z czegoś innego korzystać
<Drathir> svn niedawno poznałem z powodu serwerka i jak dla mnie świetna rzecz...
<Misiur> genialna, kupę czasu już zaoszczędziłem
<kklimonda> Drathir: poznaj gita, do svn nie wrócisz
<kklimonda> Admc: emacs ma *wszystko* ;)
<Admc> wszystko czyli nic :P
<Dreadlish> emacs nie ma *edytora*
<Dreadlish> fuckyea
<Admc> konkrety, konkrety
<Drathir> gedit lipa jak bardziej egzotyczne kodowanie
<Dreadlish> kurr
<Dreadlish> trza troche popisać
<Misiur> a co mi tam, ściągam gita, zobaczymy czy taki fajny :D
<Dreadlish> bo klimonda albo escobar wbije :D
<Dreadlish> git jest fajny
<kklimonda> Admc: dopełnianie składni, zarządzanie projektem, integracja z vcs, klient irca, klient poczty, integracja z gdb, z systemem budowania..
<bastetmilo> Misiur: git jest fajny :)
<kklimonda> Admc: takie rzeczy przychodzą na szybko do głowy
<Drathir> eclipse spod ciężko hrhr
<Admc> kklimonda, dzięki, o takie coś właśnie mi chodziło
<Misiur> hm, ubuntu tweak doradza netbeans 6.8, jak polecane na stronie jest 6.9, a ja chcę 7.1
<kklimonda> Admc: pełna możliwość oprogramowania wszystkiego - od wyglądu, do poszczególnych skrótów klawiszowych, z podziałem na tryby w jakich emacs pracuje (oddzielny do C, do Pythona, do Lispa etc.)
<Drathir> tak "mój" guru wspominał o git ale nie korzystałem jeszcze z niego...
<Drathir> git zadziała pod przystosowanymi do svn ?
<Misiur> ekstra, windows 7 zabił mi baterię :|
<Dreadlish> idk
<Dreadlish> Misiur: mi jeszcze nie
<kklimonda> Drathir: nie wiem co przez to rozumiesz.
<Misiur> Dreadlish: słyszałem że to pod konkretnymi modelami są problemy, a ja HP Probook, więc niestety na liście...
<Misiur> najlepsze porady z microsoftu: "Przyczyną może być stara bateria, lub złe jej użytkowanie"
<Drathir> zabił baterie?
<kklimonda> Misiur: system nie może zabić baterii - bateria zabija się sama ;)
<Dreadlish> bateria zabija sie z używania
<Misiur> kklimonda: 150 stron dyskusji, ludzie nowe baterie testowali
<Diabelko> system bierze nóż do zera i powoli "odkraiwuje" ogniwka
<kklimonda> (jeżeli chodzi ci o sytuację gdy bateria nagle przestaje działać i system jej nie wykrywa/wykrywa jako uszkodzoną)
<Drathir> czy jeśli na stronie jest napisane że do pobrania zalecane korzystanie z svn to git sobie poradzi?
<kklimonda> Misiur: co to jest 150 stron dyskusji? to Raptem 1.5-3.0k postów
<kklimonda> Misiur: każdy temat w którym pisze się o problemach ze sprzętem zbiera ludzi którzy go mają. To niewiele świadczy.
<Drathir> k50ab bateria mniej niż 40% pojemności
<Diabelko> ta, a na wielu forach nie można pisać "U mnie działa" bo banują
<Diabelko> :(
<kklimonda> Drathir: git to nie svn - jak do czegoś jest zalecany svn, to użyj svn
<Misiur> kklimonda: pewnie niestety tak, ale nadzieję mogę mieć że to nie moja wina :D Cóż, i tak na stacjonarny + nokia n900 przechodzę
<Diabelko> Misiur: to mi oddaj laptopa, mi bateria niepotrzebna
<kklimonda> Drathir: git ma rodzaj 'proxy' dla svn ale nie wiem jak to działa w praktyce.
<kklimonda> ludzie w sumie używają
<Misiur> Diabelko: wiesz, pieniądze nie biorą się z nieba, nokia koło 700 zeta, na kompa chce 3k + 3 monitory
<Drathir> czyli nie będzie kompatybilny z svn a to szkoda...
<kklimonda> Drathir: to akurat plus. svn jest.. do niczego
<Drathir> hrhr
<Misiur> muszę się zaznajomić z linuxem, ale wiem że raczej będzie moim kumplem
<Drathir> ja mam coś takiego dziwnego że po przejściu na linuksa nie wiedząc czegoś bądź jak coś się zepsuje to wydaje się jakoś tak dziwnie prosto naprawiając...
<Misiur> kklimonda: a'propos, znasz jakieś dobre artykuły, po ang/pol/ew. niemiecku/francusku/włosku o tych git'ach i svn'ach? Bo jakoś te co w googlach na pierwszych wynikach słabo mi przybliżają cechy
<Drathir> tylko że w linuksie moim zdaniem ważna jest umiejętność czytania bo przeważnie jest dokładnie napisane co się zepsułó...
<Misiur> Drathir: Pierwszego dnia po instalacji zryłem repy, zabiłem gruba, a już wieczorem naprawiłem sam - w windowsie to pewnie by nie chciało nic ruszyć 'bo tak windows ma'
<kklimonda> Misiur: bardzo fajna jest prezentacja o gicie, jaką parę lat temu Torvalds dał w Google
<kklimonda> Misiur: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4XpnKHJAok8
<Drathir> o dziękuję i tak spróbuje sprawdzić...
<Misiur> kklimonda: o, dzięki, obejrzę w nocy
<Drathir> ja zapewne będę leciał po oficjalnej stronie gita
<kklimonda> Misiur: a tak to nie wiem - git ma bardzo fajne manuale (man 7 gitworkflows na przykład)
<kklimonda> Misiur: na temat SVN nic nie mam, od lat go unikam.
<Misiur> Zwykle staram się na żywo próbować i czytać dokumentację jak coś używam.
<Drathir> win zgroza to nie opłaca się nic naprawiać bo jedno naprawisz drugie Ci się sypnie
<Misiur> kklimonda: jeśli git jest taki super, to już svn mi się nie przyda
<Misiur> Drathir: próbowałem postawić xamppa na viście (niestety, to prawda), to mysql nie chciał odpalić i nikt nie wiedział czemu. Próbowałem naprawić, to zaczął alertować o nieoryginalności, a był oryginalny 0o
<kklimonda> Misiur: no powiem, że nie znam nikogo kto by dobrowolnie wrócił z gita do svn.
<Dreadlish> że tak powiem git jest git
<Dreadlish> i tyle
<kklimonda> Misiur: ale to stwierdzenie jest w sumie prawdziwe dla wszystkich dvcsów - są po prostu lepsze od starego svn.
<Drathir> najlepiej krasnala
<Dreadlish> ta :D
<Dreadlish> krasnal
<Misiur> kklimonda: tak to jest z rozwojem, zwykle nowsze rzeczy nawet jakoś powiązane ze starymi są lepsze, bo bardziej rozbudowane i wygodniejsze
<Dreadlish> jszcze może stary iis?
<Drathir> webserv ewentualnie
<Misiur> haha, pamiętam, miałem krasnala przez jakiś czas, potem stawiałem ręcznie apache+php+mysql :D ile zabawy
<Misiur> teraz tutaj nginxa stawiam zobaczymy
<Drathir> ja apache php i mysql postawiłem...
<Drathir> bez większych problemów...
<Drathir> jedyny problem z którym się męczyłem przypisać home/użytkownik/public_html żeby automatycznie każdy użytkownik miał
<Drathir> acces denided
<Drathir> kto wie co było przyczyną ?
<Misiur> slashe w złą stronę?
<Pabl0Escobar> nie wiem co było skutkiem, ale wiem co było przyczyną - loża masońska
<Drathir> hrhr chyba z tydzień nad tym siedziałem i nie wiem czy czasem nie wszystkich możliwych konfiguracji i ustawień nie próbowałem...
<Drathir> okazało się apache nie ma dostępu do zaszyfrowanego katalogu domowego hrhr
<Misiur> Hah, public_html w zaszyfrowanym - paranoja? :D
<Dreadlish> no
<Misiur> ja na drodze do uzyskania dostępu do danych mam hasło dysku, hasło linuxa i truecrypt na partycję
<Drathir> nie no home przy instalacji ustawiłem żeby szyfrowało z hasłem na dostęp.
<Misiur> hm, czy jdk ma respozytoria?
<Drathir> utworzyłem link symboliczny do var/www/nazwa użytkownika/ za pierwszym razem poszło
<Drathir> hasło dysk podobno nie jest problemem jeśli to to z biosu...
<Drathir> truecrypta na partycje trochę się obawiam...
<Misiur> z truecryptem mieliby problem chyba tylko tutaj, 20 znaków wszelkiej maści znaki
<Misiur> Ale by mnie za ukrywanie dziecięcej pornografii zamknęli :D
<Drathir> jeśli wierzyć truecrypta jeszcze nikt nie złamał... Chyba że ktoś złamał, ale się nie chwalil w necie
<Misiur> Są te cold-booty, evil maid
<Misiur> No ale do ramu dostęp trzeba
<kklimonda> cold boot, kij bejzbolowy, albo poważna rozmowa na komisariacie ;)
<Misiur> od tego jest outer ring :D
<Drathir> musieliby najpierw Ci udowodnić chyba żeby zamknąć...
<kklimonda> Drathir: jak chcą przeglądać twój komputer to już zazwyczaj mają trochę dowodów.
<kklimonda> szyfrowanie dysku przydaje się na wypadek kradzieży
<kklimonda> można spokojniej spać.
<Drathir> ale truecrypt jest świetny nawet jeśli stracisz sprzęt nikt się nie dostanie...
<Drathir> chyba że nalot na akademik robia... ;p
<sysek> albo i nie..
<Misiur> połączą miliard PS3 i złamią kiedyś
<kklimonda> ale co złamią, klucz pojedyńczego dysku co najwyżej.
<Drathir> gdzieś ostatnio widziałem że zrobili połączone kilka kart graficznych...
<Drathir> najlepsze są teczowe tablice hrhr pobierać kilkadziesiąt lub kilkaset giga z neta...
<Misiur> Genialne jak ktoś myśli że md5 bez salta przed wszystkim go zabezpieczy
<Misiur> Kiedy będzie sha3 do powszechnego użytku?
<Drathir> jakiś zagraniczny amerykański instytut wykorzystuje kompy chętnych użytkowników do zwiększenia mocy obliczeniowej...
<Misiur> legalny botnet
<Misiur> ciekawie
<Drathir> tak tylko 1% mocy Twojego komputera... Pomóż przez tysiące czy miliony chętnych osób to ładnego kopa dostać musi...
<kklimonda> Misiur: w 2012 albo 2013, ale nie ma na co czekać - sha2 spełnia swoje zadanie bardzo dobrze i nie zapowiada się, by odkryli jakieś słabości. Nawet sha1 jest ciągle bezpieczny.
<Drathir> a odnośnie ssl to ssl 3.3 teraz obecnie jest używany ?
<Drathir> bo nie pamiętam...
<Misiur> kklimonda: uhm. Myślę nad użyciem szyfrowania symetrycznego, ale to chyba nie jest mile widziane w aplikacjach webowych
<Misiur> Mam problem też bo robie komercyjny system, ciężko to opisać, w każdym bądź razie nie wiem jak ze źródłem, bo nawet jak użyję ionCube to przecież są metody rozszyfrowania.
<kklimonda> Misiur: mile, nie mile - musisz przekonać użytkowników, że to bezpieczne.
<Drathir> ja ssl bądź tls używam wszędzie gdzie dają taka możliwość...
<kklimonda> Misiur: a to nie problem.
<kklimonda> Misiur: ach, o to ci chodzi
<kklimonda> Misiur: najlepszym zabezpieczeniem przed kradzieżą kodu jest po prostu umowa.
<Drathir> google też działa https://google.com pod ssl[B
<Misiur> Drathir: ssl everywhere chyba się dodatek do FF nazywał co na siłe robi https
<kklimonda> Misiur: i nie podpisywanie jej z nikim, z kim nie chciałbyś robić interesów. Po skompilowaniu kodu przez IonCube nie da się go zdekompilować do pierwotnej wersji, więc to też jest bezpieczne.
<Misiur> kklimonda: ciągle myślę czy po prostu nie zostawić źródła (oczywiście pierwszego dnia będzie już nulled by pros) i pozwolić użytkownikom robić zmiany w kodzie
<Drathir> ale to https na siłę to tylko pokazana kłódka czy coś jeszcze działa?
<BlessJah> hum, przez pipe próbuję przekazać output programu który caly czas sie wykonuje co jakiś czas plując tekstem
<BlessJah> program po drugiej stronie pipy czeka na koniec strumienia i dopiero wtedy go przetwarza?
<BlessJah> cay jak
<BlessJah> *czy jak
<BlessJah> konkretnie to przekazuję z cnee na seda
<BlessJah> czasami pośrodku wstawiam uniq
<Misiur> jeśli strona nie ma certyfikatu to będzie alert bezpieczeństwa (np mojego projektu https://stretchbox.org )
<Misiur> google ma certyfikaty
<Misiur> więc chyba korzysta, ale lepiej sprawdzić, bo sam o tym szukam informacji
<kklimonda> Misiur: nie wiem - to zależy od produktu, i od tego jak chcesz na nim zarabiać. I od paru innych rzeczy.
<Drathir> a certyfikat self signed też daje trochę bezpieczeństwa?
<kklimonda> Drathir: nie
<Drathir> tylko mówię o własnym...
<kklimonda> Drathir: przynajmniej w przypadku normalnych ludzi.
<Drathir> na własnej stronie...
<kklimonda> Drathir: dla geeków się nadaje, bo my sprawdzamy fingerprinty
<Drathir> nie na obcych...
<kklimonda> normalni ludzie nie sprawdzają, więc self-signed nic nie daje.
<kklimonda> BlessJah: masz laga ;)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ja?
<BlessJah> wlasnie zauwazylem jak mi nagle w jednej sekundzie 20 wiadomosci przybyło
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no, nagle się pojawiło sporo tekstu od ciebie - tak z 6 linii ;)
<Drathir> a self obsługują czy nie obsługują szyfrowania danych ?
<kklimonda> Drathir: obsługują, ale szyfrowanie danych nie pomoże kiedy ktoś się podszywa pod serwer.
<kklimonda> BlessJah: całkiem możliwe, że program czeka na znak nowej linii
<kklimonda> BlessJah: zobacz czy rurek dotyczy buforowanie
<Misiur> kklimonda: Powiedzmy że to system zarządzania systemami - coś pozwalającego zrobić i zarządzać rozbudowaną stroną, samo w sobie nie jest stroną, ale można dołączyć cms, forum, blog i helpdesk. Chciałem zwykły system sprzedaży online, paypal czy coś takiego (nad tym pomyśleć muszę jeszcze), zamierzam dobrze odokumentować api i rzeczy dostępne do użytku przez twórców tych modułów. Dużo pisania, będę to jakoś re
<Misiur> hah, ale sobie sam zaprzeczam
<Drathir> rozumiem... Czyli self signed łatwo można podrobić ?
<kklimonda> Misiur: ucieło ci w połowie "Dużo pisania, będę to
<kklimonda> 	 jakoś re"
<Misiur> "Dużo pisania, będę to jakoś redagował dzisiaj."
<kklimonda> Misiur: ale takich systemów jest od groma, w każdym możliwym języku. Trudno to będzie sprzedać, trudno będzie wokół tego zbudować społeczność
<Misiur> Jadę w czerwcu do Krakowa na konkurs do parku technologicznego to zaprezentować
<h4x0r_x4x0r> witajcie ludziska i boty, znacie jakieś IDE C++ działające w chmurze?
<Misiur> mam ludzi w strategicznych punktach w US, Anglii i Hiszpanii :D
<kklimonda> Drathir: nie podrobić - self-signed opiera się na umiejętności sprawdzenia czy certyfikat jest poprawny przez użytkownika.
<Misiur> w najgorszym przypadku będę miał potężne narzędzie dla siebie
<kklimonda> Drathir: tam nie ma nic do podrabiania - jeden self-signed certyfikat jest tak dobry jak inny. Normalny użytkownik nie wie czym jest fingerprint więc albo zaakcepruje go na ślepo, albo w ogóle.
<BlessJah> kklimonda: nie, ja tak pisze
<BlessJah> moze nie az tak srogo żeby w jednej sekundzie
<BlessJah> kklimonda: nie czeka, bez przerwy dostaje
<BlessJah> kklimonda: kazde nacisniecie klawisza (cnee wlasnie nagrywa naciskane klawisze) generuje az do 6 linijek
<BlessJah> kklimonda: po to mi uniq
<BlessJah> kklimonda: rozwiazalem
<BlessJah> kklimonda: wsadzilem calosc w watch i wykonuje co sekunda kierując na tail
<Misiur> a przynajmniej będę miał ładnie napisane elementy w html5/flash
<BlessJah> kklimonda: potrzebuje tylko tych końcówek zeby miec na zywo podglad klawiszy
<kklimonda> Misiur: "potężne narzędzie dla siebie" to imo strata czasu.
<Drathir> aha czyli użytkownik będzie potrafił sprawdzić odcisk i będzie się ten odcisk zgadzał to ma pewność że z dobrym i nie podrobionym serwerem rozmawia?
<kklimonda> Misiur: ale skoro już piszesz, to pisz.
<kklimonda> Drathir: ale nie będzie potrafił
<Misiur> kklimonda: trzeba by w życiu wreszcie coś do końca doprowadzić ;)
<Drathir> hrhr
<kklimonda> Misiur: szczególnie, że piszesz go w PHP. Takie inhouse rozwiązanie trudno będzie sprzedawać komukolwiek. Jak pisałem, jest tego od groma.
<kklimonda> Misiur: pewnie - ale co z tym potem zrobić. ;)
<kklimonda> (ja jestem fanem używania gotowych rozwiązań, w imię czytelności kodu, i łatwości późniejszego supportu całości)
<Drathir> nr 1 darmowych paneli do zarządzania serwerem przez web...
<Dreadlish> jes
<Dreadlish> pad prądu ftw
<Misiur> *werble*
<Dreadlish> **
<Drathir> w ubuntu minus brak domyślnie hibernacji
<kklimonda> hibernacja jest popsuta ogólnie w Linuksie
<Misiur> kklimonda: Mam 3 oferty pracy na etat (co prawda front-end webdeveloper) przy 2x teoretycznym przeciętnym wynagrodzeniu w Polsce (czyli 4x praktyczna), ale nie chce tego, nie chce skończyć jako grzyb na stołku...
<Misiur> http://cordobo.com/wp-content/uploads/pure-css-animated-3d-super-mario/ - genialne
<kklimonda> Misiur: serio, to są tak straszne hacki, że głowa boli
<h4x0r_x4x0r> ktoś z was zna jakieś IDE C++ działające w chmurze?
<Dreadlish> distcc i heja malina
<kklimonda> próba robienia z przeglądarek desktopów w końcu nam wszystkim odbije się czkawką.
<kklimonda> h4x0r_x4x0r: co to znaczy "w chmurze" ?
<TheNumb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GCoCTkC0oL0
<TheNumb> Przekliniak: ;*
<TheNumb> `g przekliniak
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Włatcy Móch - lekcja 21 - Miś Przekliniak - Śmieszne Filmy ...: <http://www.milanos.pl/vid-3513-Wlatcy-Moch---lekcja-21---Mis-Przekliniak.html>
<h4x0r_x4x0r> kklimonda: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cloud_computing
<h4x0r_x4x0r> się robi na serwku ja dostaję wyniki
<kklimonda> h4x0r_x4x0r: cloud computing dzisiaj nic nie oznacza, musisz sprecyzować.
<kklimonda> h4x0r_x4x0r: to się da zrobić, ale wątpię by w taki sposób w jaki ty chcesz.
<kklimonda> h4x0r_x4x0r: mieszanka distcc, hudsona i paru narzędzi pozwoli ci pisać soft i kompilować go na serwerach.
<Drathir> dobry bocik hrhr
<h4x0r_x4x0r> kklimonda: muszę posiadając dostęp do przeglądarki i internetu mieć możliwość kompilacji, ewentualnie miejsca gdzie to zapisać i mieć dostęp do ewentualnych błędów
<Misiur> kklimonda: czym się zajmujesz?
<kklimonda> Misiur: programowaniem
<Dreadlish> h4x0r_x4x0r: aż tak trudno z dostępem do gcc?
<kklimonda> h4x0r_x4x0r: tak to się nie da raczej - są IDE dla Javascript, ale nie widziałem nic dla C/C++
<h4x0r_x4x0r> Dreadlish: yyy... tak?
<Dreadlish> gosh...
<kklimonda> h4x0r_x4x0r: najlepiej sobie kupić vpsa, i dokonfigurować jakiś edytor by tam pracował, i tam budował
<h4x0r_x4x0r> Dreadlish: a jak ty byś to zrobił? mając jedyie przeglądarkę i dostęp do sieci
<TheNumb> h4x0r_x4x0r: musisz skodzić swoje ide :<
<kklimonda> h4x0r_x4x0r: klient nx do vps, na vps pierwszy lepszy edytor
<Misiur> Kurde, pierwszy raz w życiu jestem na serio na Ircu, i się dowiedziałem więcej ciekawych i przydatnych rzeczy niż na jakimkolwiek forum
<kklimonda> klient nx ma javową wersję która działa w przeglądarce
<Drathir> w przeglądarce pod java vnc widziałem, ale jako to działa to nie wiem...
<TheNumb> Misiur: to zaglądaj częściej ;p
<h4x0r_x4x0r> kklimonda: nie opłacało by mi się to za bardzo, jakbym miał dostęp do SSH to bym sobie ze shell kompilował, ale niestety się nie da chyba, jakiego putty przez przeglądarkę
<TheNumb> i spróbuj jeszcze raz
<Drathir> na forum osoba chce wejść i mieć rozwiązanie najlepiej w pierwszym poście...
<Misiur> TheNumb: a nie, silver :o
<TheNumb> Ou, co tutaj robi bot z canonicala? :P
<Drathir> ale dobrze jest wiedzieć jak się do tego doszło...
<Dreadlish> jaki?
<TheNumb> buntulo1 (~logbot@marais.canonical.com) wyszedł z IRC (Ping timeout: 250         │ Ciaho
<Pabl0Escobar> TheNumb: a co Ci źle z nVidią ?
<h4x0r_x4x0r> http://anyterm.org/ - no to już problem niejako załatwiłem :P
<TheNumb> Pabl0Escobar: nie działają efekty i compiz pada ;z
<TheNumb> Zgłosiłem buga i zobaczę czy coś z tym zrobią.
<Drathir> no fakt może nie dla każdego...
<Pabl0Escobar> hmmmm, a u mnie na nVidia wszystko ok .... To chyba nie może być możliwość że ty coś skopałerś
<Pabl0Escobar> ;)
<TheNumb> Pabl0Escobar: nie, ten sam problem na różnych dystrybucjach.
<Misiur> TheNumb: można przez add-apt-repository?
<TheNumb> Misiur: mhm
<Misiur> TheNumb: bo mi krzyczy "Error: 'https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-wine/+archive/ppa' invalid"
<TheNumb> Misiur: nie, nie tak :P
<Drathir> podgląda hrhr
<kklimonda> Misiur: na tej stronie jest napisane co masz zrobić by dodać PPA
<TheNumb> Misiur: apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<Misiur> TheNumb: magia :D
<TheNumb> Misiur: świąt.
<TheNumb> Pabl0Escobar: na szczęście nie jestem sam, wszystkie odmiany mojego chipsetu mają ten problem :3
<Misiur> TheNumb: nie obchodzę, ale co tam, mogę uwierzyć :D
<Drathir> sudo apt-get update
<Misiur> dziś robiłem update, upgrade, dist-upgrade
<Drathir> a jaki chipset posiadasz?
<TheNumb> Misiur: ale teraz musisz jeszcze raz
<Dreadlish> pacman -Syu i wszystko naraz D:
<Drathir> po każdej zmianie w repo musisz zrobić
<en0x> pacman? pacman? przecie to w php :"D
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ;p
<Drathir> przeładowac musi się...
<Misiur> fakt, łom ze mnie, samo repo nie oznacza plików xD
<TheNumb> en0x: pff
<TheNumb> en0x: już lepiej ściągaj te swoje terabajty pornuchów :P
<Dreadlish> huhu
<Drathir> coś dawno splita nie było...
<en0x> nie sciagam pornoli :(
<Dreadlish> no
<TheNumb> Drathir: G72M (GF 7400 Go)
<Dreadlish> czasami tylko timeoutuje
<TheNumb> en0x: to skąd te paręnaście TB wyseedowane? :P
<en0x> TheNumb: przez lata
<TheNumb> en0x: :3
<Pabl0Escobar> TheNumb: pozostaje pytanie, a skąd Ty to wiesz ...
<Dreadlish> gf7400go - czyżby pentium m/d ?
<Drathir> pod nvidia działa glxgears czy jak on ma ?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: nie widzę związku, ale ok...
<en0x> TheNumb: Join DateFriday 22nd December 2006
<en0x> :D
<TheNumb> Drathir: działa glxgears.
<Dreadlish> bo widze laptopówke
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ta, laptopówka. Core Duo T2350
<Dreadlish> pomyliłem sie troche
<TheNumb> Trochę...
<Dreadlish> no tam
<Dreadlish> pentium d też dwa rdzenie ;d
<Drathir> ile dostajesz punktów?
<Dreadlish> tylko że 2 prescotty
<TheNumb> Drathir: punktów?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: T2350 to właśnie dwa prescotty
<Drathir> frame
<Drathir> kratek
<TheNumb> Drathir: czy to istotne? przecież to i tak syntetyczny test. Niczego nie udowadnia ani nie obala.
<Drathir> z ciekawości tylko pytam chce porównać...
<kklimonda> Drathir: ale on praktycznie nic nie porównuje
<TheNumb> Drathir: nie porównasz jeśli jest włączona synchronizacja pionowa.
<TheNumb> A jeśli chodzi o wynik to miałem koło 3k fps jeśli dobrze pamiętam.
<Drathir> przy nie obciążonym systemie nie ma choć przybliżonego porównania do wydajności karty?
<en0x> ja mam ponad 900 fpsow
<en0x> na swojej nvidi
<Misiur> Łoboże, ale net w playonline jest drogi
<Misiur> zaczynam doceniać net kablowy
<TheNumb> en0x: na osx jest glxgears? :P
<Dreadlish> "da się"
<en0x> TheNumb: w robocie mam linucha
<Drathir> no ja już się na synchronizacji przejechałem myślałem że coś zepsułem bo nawet 1k wtedy nie było...
<kklimonda> Drathir: nie, bo to testuje tylko całkowicie podstawowe funkcje GL - to trochę tak jak porównywać prędkość pamięci w komputerze. To tylko jeden z czynników wpływających na ogólną wydajność.
<TheNumb> en0x: aaa...
<Drathir> jak 3k to i tak ładnie
<kklimonda> Drathir: pewnie, można porównać dwie karty i jak jedna ma 4k a druga 14k to ta druga jest wydajniejsza.
<Misiur> Jak sprawdzić chipset mojego wifiki?
<Drathir> aha... Szkoda że nikt nie zrobił czegoś co porównywalo by wyniki pod różnymi konfiguracjami...
<Dreadlish> Misiur: lspci -v
<Dreadlish> tylko to sobie jakoś zlessuj
<TheNumb> kklimonda: chyba, że ta pierwsza to któraś z nowszych kart nvidii odpalona na nouveau :P
<Dreadlish> bo dużo tekstu jest
<Misiur> Dreadlish: dzięki
<szynkorolka> witajcie!
<TheNumb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=PL&v=-YbKBDHlzQw
<TheNumb> szynkorolka: ave
<Misiur> szynkorolka: dobry wieczór
<szynkorolka> mam pytanie
<TheNumb> szynkorolka: wal
<Dreadlish> no
<TheNumb> http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/33190-671d434d2aa6940dee2657334942fac1..jpeg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3mw93m7> (at i1.kwejk.pl)
<Drathir> a jakiego masz kompa ?
<szynkorolka> czy jak obrócę normalny komputer tak, żeby leżał na boku, to będzie mogła działać płyta, czy się przewróci i się popsuje?
<TheNumb> Drathir: to było pytanie do mnie?
<Drathir> a wykryło Ci kartę działa Ci połączenie wi-fi ?
<szynkorolka> a, i czy jest jakaś okrojona wersja Ubuntu co by szybko na LiveCD działała?
<TheNumb> Drathir: pytania zadawaj do konkretnych osób, a nie tak rzucasz w eter. Przez to każdy musi się zastanawiać czy to nie było przypadkiem do niego.
<TheNumb> szynkorolka: 10.10 szybko działa na livecd oO
<TheNumb> W sumie, to na liveusb :P
<szynkorolka> aha, dzięki :)
<szynkorolka> a...
<szynkorolka> a na LiveCD?
<TheNumb> szynkorolka: jak się rozkręci to nie jest źle. Livecd to zuo, ostateczność ;z
<szynkorolka> chyba że się nie ma dysku twardego ;x
<TheNumb> szynkorolka: 150 zł i masz 0,5TB
<szynkorolka> nie chce mi się :D
<TheNumb> szynkorolka: no to szukaj swojego szybkiego distro na livecd
<TheNumb> szynkorolka: ewentualnie możesz znaleźć takie które załaduje się do ramu.
<szynkorolka> jest w ogóle jakaś inna dystrybucja do obróbki audio oprócz Ubuntu Studio?
<Drathir> do Misiura, ale Twojego chętnie też się dowiem, choć stawiam na asusa bądź hp po tym procku
<Drathir> THheNumb DDobrze, wybacz...
<kklimonda> no to właściwie jedyne wyjście w przypadku gdy chcesz na serio bez dysku pracować
<kklimonda> Drathir: popraw sobie kodowanie.
<szynkorolka> dobra, spadam
<szynkorolka> bywajcie
<Drathir> mam utf
<TheNumb> Drathir: <tab> dopełnia nicki
<TheNumb> szynkorolka: cya
<kklimonda> Drathir: możliwe, ale coś dziwnego przed chwilą wysłałeś.
<Drathir> TheNumb: dzięki o wiele prościej teraz...
<TheNumb> kklimonda: ja nie mam żadnych krzaków oO
<kklimonda> TheNumb: ja dostałem "<Drathir> THheNumb DDobrze, wybacz..."
<TheNumb> kklimonda: no to tak... ja też to mam. Myślałem że niby krzaczyło.
<Drathir> kklimonda: masz rację już zauważyłem, ale teraz prosto już mogę do konkretnej osoby...
<TheNumb> kklimonda: chłopak musi ujarzmić taba
<Misiur> ja mam pidgina i tab nie dopłenia
<Drathir> TheNumb: ja z irssi
<Misiur> a nie
<Misiur> dopełnia :D
<TheNumb> Misiur: :<
<Drathir> TheNumb: a sam tab bez litery prywatną ostatnia wiadomość.
<Misiur> muszę się zapoznać z komendami irca widocznie też D: ale to jak postawie cały workspace
<OkropNick> jak bedac zalogowanym jako root uruchomic program w kontekscie innego uzytkownika?
<Drathir> su
<Misiur> hehe, ustawiłem hasło do roota i zapomniałem
<Drathir> OkropNick: su nazwa_użytkownika
<OkropNick> DraKhu: no faktycznie, dzieki :)
<TheNumb> OkropNick: chyba nie ten nick ;-)
<Misiur> już wiem jak kogoś wkurzać na ircu - ustawić sobie długi nick, i poprosić kolegę żeby ustawił taki sam, ale z inną ostatnią literką
<Drathir> ale podobno korzystanie z roota to ostateczność...
<h4x0r_x4x0r> pierdzielę... ma ktoś z was lapka z WiFi na sprzedaż?
<OkropNick> :)
<witkol> cześć wam :)
<TheNumb> witkol: nikt nie przywita <:
<witkol> głupio pytać ale jak się nazywa paczka żeby zainstalować bcm43xx jakoć bcmfluwer jakoś tak ale ktoś wie dokładnie
<witkol> TheNumb,  he he spoko
<witkol> wszyscy zajęci  ;)
<TheNumb> witkol: bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<Drathir> witkol: synaptic wyszukaj i wszystkie będziesz rakiety miał
<witkol> dzięki zjadłem począteĸ chciałem zainstalować z paczki co mam na dysku ale niedziała niewiem czemu z apt casch
<witkol> tylko że muszę je sciągnąć na ten system i zainstalować bez neta całkiem na drugiej partycji :)
<Misiur> Pytanie trochę na przyszłość, ale co tam: Aplikacje z GUI się pisze w bashu?
<kklimonda> Misiur: nie
<Misiur> kklimonda: a w szym?
<witkol> mam source mam nadzieję że będzie działać coś mi się w debianie pochszaniło postawiłem drugiego na drugiej partycji  i chcę dojść co się za cyrki mi robią na tym i dlaczego  :))
<Drathir> qt ?
<Drathir> czy jakoś tak...
<kklimonda> Misiur: właściwie we wszystkim poza shellem
<kklimonda> Misiur: ale najpopularniejsze są C, C++ i Python obecnie
<en0x> w pajtonie
<chuck__norris> siema
<Misiur> kklimonda: Dobry jestem, trafiłem idealnie w nie to co trzeba :D Dobrze że python, napisałem w nim kiedyś tekstową grę
<chuck__norris> co powiecie o karcie dźwiękowej "Creative Sound Blaster Live!"?
<h4x0r_x4x0r> Qt było fajne, dopuki Nokia się nie sprzedała MS
<TheNumb> h4x0r_x4x0r: prove it.
<sysek> dopuki..
<h4x0r_x4x0r> chuck__norris: kup Sound Blaster 16
<h4x0r_x4x0r> :P
<Drathir> chuck__norris: audigy poszukaj coś
<chuck__norris> już ją mam
<en0x> nie ma to jak integra
<en0x> ;D
<Drathir> live nie jest taka tragiczna, ale nic nadzwyczajnego...
<chuck__norris> czy jak podłączę do niej gitarę, to będzie dźwięk na poziomie?
<Misiur> oo niee, Netbeans nie ma wsparcia dla git
<en0x> facepalm
<Drathir> tylko żebyś karty nie spalił hrhr
<chuck__norris> lol
<chuck__norris> czemu niby miałbym spalić?
<h4x0r_x4x0r>  /quit
<Drathir> nie wiem jak to gitary sygnał przetwarzają...
<TheNumb> Misiur: eclipse ma.
<chuck__norris> jak mikrofon idzie
<chuck__norris> dźwięk
<Drathir> ale lepszym rozwiązaniem chyba byłby jakiś piecyk pomiędzy gitara a karta...
<chuck__norris> kablem jack
<Misiur> TheNumb: ale kurde druga zmiana ulubionego edytora w tym miesiącu :s
<Misiur> http://netbeans.org/projects/versioncontrol/pages/Git_plan
<Misiur> chyba svn'a najpierw ogarnę
<chuck__norris> Drathir: wtedy dopiero bym kartę spalił :D
<Drathir> tak kablem tylko chodzi o opory natężenia itp dźwiękówka ma małe zabezpieczenia a nie wiem czy gitary mają jakieś filtry czy coś takiego...
<Dreadlish> jeszcze czego
<Dreadlish> to jest tylko przetwornik
<chuck__norris> jest jakieś magiczne polecenie w Linuksie które pokazuje nazwy podzespołów komputera?
<kklimonda> lshw
<Dreadlish> lspci
<Dreadlish> i cat /proc/cpuinfo
<TheNumb> Takie pytanie, gcc w ubuntu kompiluje pod i686 czy dalej pod i486?
<chuck__norris> dziękuję :)
<kklimonda> TheNumb: od 10.10 pod i686
<Drathir> chuck__norris: a mi się wydaje że wtedy mniejsze szansę spalenia bo piecyk przyjmuje od gitary i przetwarza sygnał napewno więc będzie czystszy i bez żadnych jakiś niepożądanych skoków...
<TheNumb> kklimonda: danke.
<Drathir> ale ta live to grosze próbuj najwyżej się spali hrhr
<kklimonda> TheNumb: ale to nie gcc jako gcc, tylko tak są flagi w builderach ustawione
<kklimonda> nie wiem czy gcc ma standardowo i686 ustawione
<chuck__norris> Drathir, spróbuję na kilka sposobów
<kklimonda> (możliwe, że ma ale nie wnikałem)
<TheNumb> kklimonda: nie, mi chodzi jako gcc w systemie. Muszę sobie zapuścić distcc.
<chuck__norris> bez sensu jest mikser dźwięku w KDE3
<kklimonda> KDE3?
<kklimonda> TheNumb: domyślnie też na i686 powinien kompiliwać
<Misiur> Jeśli miałem projekt w netbeans w windowsie to czy mogę go zaimportować w linuxie?
<TheNumb> Misiur: mhm, tylko ścieżki ;p
<Misiur> TheNumb: a, w sumie to workspace przechowuje informacje o tym... dobra, dzięki
<Drathir> aj zapomniałem dopisać że jeśli przez piecyk nie dawać maksymalnej mocy na wyjściu co idzie do karty dźwiękowej
<Drathir> oho... Działa chyba...
<TheNumb> Drathir: coś ciekawego kodzisz? :P
<Drathir> ale to jednak nie 70 osób
<Admc> To są jakieś jaja
<Drathir> TheNumb: na splita czekam...
<Admc> Firefox zawiesił mi system trzeci raz na tej dokładnie tej samej stronie
<TheNumb> Admc: ?
<TheNumb> Admc: :3
<TheNumb> Admc: fart :D
<Drathir> exploit
<Drathir> ewentualnie java
<Admc> na Windowsie u mojego brata działa
<TheNumb> Admc: bo exploit zadziałał <:
<Drathir> ta sama wersja ff ?
<Misiur> wczoraj testowałem wydajność javascripta
<Admc> ta
<TheNumb> Dobra, idę się katować z nvidią.
<Admc> Firefox 4.0
<Admc> http://kwejk.pl/strona/1297/
<Admc> dokładnie tutaj mi się zawiesza
<Admc> przy ładowniu strony
<Drathir> na win jak coś ci chodzi po systemie nie zobaczysz linux mądrzejszy i się broni może...
<Admc> ta ta
<TheNumb> Drathir: ta, chciałbyś ^^
<Admc> coś mi się w to nie chce wierzyć
<TheNumb> Drathir: jak masz apparmor to może, może...
<TheNumb> bbl
<Drathir> no w ubuntu domyślnie chyba jest?
<Admc> ale to nie powinno zawieszać całego systemu
<kklimonda> nie dla Firefoksa
<Admc> nawet jądro nie odpowiadało
<Admc> zwis totalny
<Drathir> spróbuj opera wejść
<kklimonda> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Misiur> Dziś i jutro ostatnie chwile pracy na win 7
<Misiur> nie moge pod koniec projektu zmieniać całego środowiska :o
<Misiur> dobrej nocy, bo idę w offline (chociaż spróbuję złamać jedno pobliskie wep)
<Drathir> Admc: i jak ?
<Admc> Drathir, co?
<Drathir> Admc: pod opera działa?
<Admc> nie wiem
<Admc> nie mam oprey
<Admc> opery*
<Drathir> może buga odkryłes w ff
<Pabl0Escobar> Admc: mi ta strona na FF4 działa
<Admc> pewnie przez sterowniki do ATi
<Drathir> a 4 już domyślnie ma włączone to magiczne graficzne czary mary ?
<kklimonda> tylko na wybranych kombinacjach kart i sterowników afair
<sebastian> witam jak zainastalowac kadu do ubuntu 10.10 ?
<kklimonda> sudo apt-get install kadu
<sebastian> mozna po polslu ?;-]
<sebastian> polsku
<kklimonda> sebastian: uruchom Centrum Oprogramowania Ubuntu, i wyszukaj Kadu
<Drathir> sebastian: otwórz terminal
<Drathir> sebastian: i wklej to co dostałeś ta komendę... Albo tak jak wyżej
<kklimonda> to z Centrum Oprogramowania Ubuntu jest dużo prostrze chyba
<Drathir> tak bo po polsku będzie...
<sebastian> no doszedlem do centrum oprogramowania;-]
<Drathir> a w konsoli może się pytać czy pobrać dodatkowe pakiety
<Drathir> u góry masz okienko do wpisania tekstu
<czester> Ha!
 * czester usprawnił blog! ;-)
<Drathir> wpisz tam kadu samo wyszuka
<Drathir> czester: co wymyśliłes?
<czester> Komentarze
<czester> W sensie - połączyłem je z Facebookiem
<sebastian> juz cos sie pobiera
<sebastian> jeszcze jedno pytanie
<Ultralisk> Witam.
<witkol> re re
<sebastian> dlaczego mi mryga ekran po wgraniu ubuntu 10.10 na grafice Gc-R9200L ?
<Drathir> czester: a to nie ma czegoś takiego jak tweeter ? Gotowych kodów ? Bezpieczne to będzie? Jak rozwiązałes autoryzacje?
<czester> Drathir: Autoryzacja - facebook.
<Misiur> jest api bezpieczne
<sebastian> na straszej wersji uuntu chodzilo normalnie;p
<sebastian> a dodam ze na zintegrowanej chodzi normalnie
<Drathir> mryga ekran sprecyzuj troszkę
<kklimonda> sebastian: bo najwyraźniej nikt nie testował z twoją kartą, i nie zgłaszał problemów.
<Drathir> czester: a takie buty...
<witkol> kurcze niewiem kto mi podpowiadał he he ale działa wifi :)) muszę coś zrobić z pakietem deb wie ktoś jak można dołożyć do niego coś ???
<Ultralisk> sebastian inny driver do vndiii zainstaluj
<sebastian> wlonczam kapa i minute jest normalnie po minucie tak jak by sie monitor wylonczal potem minute jest ok i znowu to samo ;-]
<Ultralisk> albo karte wyczysc
<witkol> sebastian,  miga Ci cały ekran czy paski masz poziome lub pionowe ??
<Drathir> strzelam że zarządzanie oszczędzaniem wariuje
<sebastian> caly ekran, gafike czyścilem
<Drathir> próbuje wygasić monitor...
<Ultralisk> sebastian inny sterownik instalowales?
<witkol> sebastian,  jak monitor jest oki na innym kompie to stery zmień
<Drathir> ewentualnie wygaszacz próbuje włączyć i mu się nie udaje...
<sebastian> własni problem troszke zeby znaleśc do tego sterowniki ;p
<Ultralisk> omg
<Ultralisk> administracja/ menager sterownikowo jakistam
<kklimonda> sebastian: najlepiej sprawdź jak całość działa na 11.04
<Ultralisk> wlasnosciowych chyba tak to okreslili
<kklimonda> sebastian: jak nie działa to zgłoś błąd
<witkol> Drathir,  może mieć też rację to albo stery
<sebastian> nie z wygaszaczem raczej nie bo to zaraz przy odpaleniu kompa tak sie dzieje a monitror normalnie na starszej wersji chodzil
<witkol> w biosie nie grzebałeś nic z power managment
<Drathir> jeśli to się robi w określonym czasie od nieużywania...jeśli podczas używania też tak się dzieje to coś ze sterownikami...
<sebastian> trzeba szukac sterownikow
<sebastian> na zintegrowanej spoko tylko ze sa ikony duze juz na maxa zmniejszone w  opcjach monitora i td
<Drathir> zaraz po włączeniu to raczej normalne różne zmiany podświetlania na ati mam tak że matryce zawsze daje mi na max podświetlania na ekranie logowania...
<Drathir> jeśli podczas korzystania tak robi to już jest problem...
<sebastian> no caly czas chodzi minute wyloncza potem sie wlaczy i znowu chodzi minute;-]
<witkol> sebastian, po zalogowaniu czy jeszcze przed mu odwala ??
<sebastian> jeszcze przed
<kklimonda> sebastian: nie znajdziesz sterowników innych, niż te co są w systemie. Ale możesz spróbować ich nowszą wersję, ew. nowszą wersję systemu by sprawdzić czy nie zostało to naprawione.
<Drathir> sebastian: a jak korzystasz cały czas czyli ruszasz myszką nawet też tak robi?
<foreste> czesc
<witkol> ewentualnie użyć standard SVGA ;)
<sebastian> caly czas nic nie ma na to wplywu
<Drathir> to niestety stery jak nic...
<Drathir> ewentualnie downgrade do tych co działały...
<sysek> kurcze
<witkol> ale jak jesteś na poziomnie biosu zamim dojdzie do wczytania gruba cyba nie czy tak ????
<sysek> chcialbym pracowac w takim iSpocie
<witkol> sysek,  gdzia ??
<witkol> gdzie ??*
<sysek> np w galerii mokotow
<sysek> albo w arkadii
<sysek> nie wazne gdzie, wazne, ze w ispocie
<witkol> a co to jest ;>
<sysek> sklep apple
<witkol> masz maka czy chcesz je mnieć ??
<sysek> nie mam
<sysek> ale bym chcial iMac kiedys tam ;)
<kklimonda> sysek: to nie jest jakaś super praca.
<Drathir> choć może to też być wina że system źle jakieś komponenty rozpoznał coś w stylu jak w lapkach np kontrola głośnosci..apple zbyt wielki szpan...
<witkol> ciągnie wilka do lasu ha ha dobre sprzęty a praca jak praca podejrzewam
<sysek> kklimonda: czemu?
<Drathir> czy dobre i tak z apple bym nie korzystał tylko odrazu linuksa na pokład
<witkol> Drathir, ja bym chciał też mnieć ale niewiem jak teraz stoją cenowo ale pamiętam zawsze były niezłe różnice w cenie ale i to chodziło inaczej
<Drathir> 3.5k
<kklimonda> sysek: no bo to ostatecznie praca jako sprzedawca - u nas nie ma "genius barów", więc po prostu robisz to samo co w biedronce, albo pierwszym lepszym elektronicznym.
<witkol> Drathir,  a można już na linusia tam wstawić ??
<sysek> kklimonda: no ale ja z mila checia bym mogl sprzedawac taki sprzet
<sysek> albo komus pomagac
<witkol> sysek,  pomagać też możesz nie pracując tam jak się znasz i się dasz poznać ludziom sami przyjdą reklama robi swoje
<Drathir> nowy mbpro 13" 4.3k chyba
<czester> kklimonda: Nie do końca.
<witkol> Drathir,  ???
<czester> Drathir: 5099
<sebastian> a moze tak sie dziać ze ta grafika gryzie sie  z ta zintegrowaną i przez to sie tak dzieje ?
<witkol> sebastian,  a wyłączyłeś tą zintegrowaną w biosie
<witkol> może tak być
<Drathir> linuks chyba wszystko obsłuży... A apple jest znane więc wątpię żeby nie obsługiwało...
<kklimonda> czester: tzn.? mamy już takie genius bary jak w US?
<czester> kklimonda: Owszem, naszym głównym zadaniem jest sprzedaż, ale robimy też za genius bar. Niestety.
<czester> kklimonda: Nie mamy. Robimy wszystko na raz.
<sysek> genius bar?
<witkol> czester,  co to jest ten genius bar ????
<czester> Do tego najlepsze jest to, że nasza wiedza nie pochodzi ze szkoleń tylko jest nasza własna i pomagamy bo chcemy pomagać.
<Drathir> te z 2010 ok 3.5k
<Dreadlish> witkol: weź pan nie dawaj dużej ilości znaków interpunkcyjnych bo to razi w oczy
<kklimonda> sysek: w sklepach Apple w US Genius Bar to taki support w sklepie. Umawiasz się na wizytę, przychodzisz ze sprzętem, a oni ci pomagają.
<czester> Drathir: Chyba się nie wyspałeś.
<sebastian> a gdzie tego szukać w biosie ?
<kklimonda> sysek: taki krok w przód dla sprzedawców.
<sysek> no to w polsce tez takie cus jest
<Drathir> czester: ile? O.o
<czester> Drathir: U nas nieruszana sztuka z poprzedniej generacji kosztuje 4500.
<kklimonda> sysek: ale nie tak jak w US
<czester> Ej
<czester> Po prostu u nas nie jest powiedziane, że masz Genius Bar.
<czester> Ale zapierdalamy jak tamci tylko jeszcze do tego nic z tego nie mamy.
<Drathir> czester: co tak drogo?
<czester> Drathir: Maki są drogie.
<sysek> oj sa
<kklimonda> czester: ale tam chyba jak robisz w genius bar, to nie zajmujesz się sprzedażą? I to chyba stała posada?
<czester> kklimonda: Tak.
<sysek> czester: chcesz mnie wkrecic do iSpota :P?
<sebastian> pobawie sie biosem dzieki witkol za info ;-]
<czester> kklimonda: A my robimy wszystko.
<czester> sysek: Nie.
<sysek> :(
<czester> Mamy pełną załogę.
<kklimonda> czester: no więc, tak jak pisałem, w PL pracujesz ostatecznie jako sprzedawca - po prostu dodatkowo musisz za support robić.
<czester> kklimonda: Tak. Ale Twoje stwierdzenie, że jak w Biedronce jest krzywdzące.
<czester> kklimonda: Mamy nieporównywalnie wyższe kwalifikacje i wiedzę. Jak na sprzedawców.
<kklimonda> czester: nom - ale już w porównaniu z większością sklepów elektronicznych (czy może sieciowych producentów) różnicy tak dużej nie ma.
<czester> kklimonda: Jest.
<kklimonda> czester: tzn. nie widzę czemu ktoś chciałby tam pracować osobiście.
<kklimonda> dla mnie praca jak każda inna.
<sysek> to nie zmienia faktu, ze po napisaniu matury chcialbym znalezc taka prace
<czester> kklimonda: Nie ma różnicy jeśli równasz do Komputronika czy Vobisu. Ale w Media Markt pracują debile.
<witkol> czester,  kklimonda  najleprzą wiedzę chyba mają w vobis tam się wszystkiego dowiecie
<Drathir> czester: a ze zniżka?
<czester> Widziałem takich na szkoleniach.
<czester> Drathir: 6% sobie policz.
<witkol> pod warunkiem że im palcem pokarzecie o co chodzi i co do czego ha ha
<czester> witkol: Tak. Zwłaszcza o Macach ;-P
<Drathir> czester: to ta studencka tak?
<czester> witkol: Ostatnio kolesiowi sprzedali Toshibę i wmówili mu, że Cinema Display od Apple będzie pasował.
<kklimonda> czester: masz 6% zniżki na produkty Apple?
<czester> kklimonda: Nie.
<kklimonda> czester: swoją drogą jak to w US wygląda, i u nas?
<czester> kklimonda: Co konkretnie?
<sysek> sobie narobilem ochoty.
<kklimonda> są jakieś zniżki dla pracowników albo darmowy sprzęt?
<czester> kklimonda: Nie za bardzo u nas.
<czester> kklimonda: Nasza firma jest jebnięta.
<witkol> czester,  a daj spokój mi próbowali wmówić że do mojego laptopa dysk 80Gb  to maks bo te "NOWSZE MAJĄ WIECEJ PINÓW" i niebądą pasowały
<czester> Ja kupiłem komputer za pełną cenę, za to na raty 0% i wystawiłem sobie fakturę na firmę kolegi.
<kklimonda> czester: a to ciągle jest ta sama firma, co od lat w Polsce się zajmuje Apple?
<Drathir> czester: hrhr to się nazywa szczery pracownik...
<Drathir> i prawidłowo...
<kklimonda> czester: raty 0% + ubezpieczenie?
<czester> kklimonda: Bez ubezpieczenia.
<kklimonda> a, no to jeszcze sensownie.
<czester> kklimonda: Sam sobie robiłem umowę ratalną, nie jestem debilem ;-P
<witkol> kklimonda,  na co ubezpieczenie ??
<kklimonda> ;D
<witkol> na życie czy sprzęt ?
<kklimonda> witkol: do naciągania klientów.
<Drathir> witkol: gdzie chcieli Ci tak w mówić?
<witkol> a he he w vobis
<czester> Ta.
<czester> My np. chodzimy kupować dyski do komputronika i ramy
<witkol> spojrzałem na nich i swierdziłem że niema sęsu żadna rozmowa
<czester> Bo u nas ddr3 1066 2G kosztuje 239zł, w komputroniki 170.
<Drathir> proline czasem ma coś ciekawego...
<czester> To idę z klientem po ramy i dysk. U nas zapłaciłby 960zł za to.
<witkol> czester,  od niedawna  wróciłem że tak powiem do branży niewiem jeszcze gdzie dokładnie i jakie są ceny
<czester> W komputroniku ma to samo za 600.
<witkol> niezła różnica
<Drathir> arest też zależy jaki produkt...
<czester> Więc idę z klientem do komputronika, on płaci mniej, mi daje 100zł za robotę i mam to w dupie ;-P
<witkol> ale firma taka sama czy może jakiś cing ciang ciąg co
<czester> Oczywiście jak koleś nie jest zjebem.
<witkol> czester,  live is brutal jak Ty o siebie nie zadbasz twój pracodaca raczej też w dupie to będzie miał
<Drathir> czester: nie mów że Ty za złożenie kompa kasę dostajesz ;p
<czester> Ja jestem ciekaw dlaczego Seagate Momentus 7200rpm 500G kosztuje u nas 400zł, a w komputroniku 260.
<witkol> Drathir, a zapytaj sprzedawcę jakiegoś że potrzebujesz myszkę na com ha ha ale miałem jazdę z tym
<czester> witkol: Ja bym Ci się kazał popukać w głowę ;-)
<kklimonda> czester: serio cię to ciekawi? ;)
<witkol> czester,   bo ?
<czester> witkol: Bo nikt już tego nie ma.
<Drathir> czester: zobacz w proline dźwiękówki creativa
<czester> witkol: Odesłałbym Cię jak idiotę do Mega Avansu
<witkol> czester,  ale nie chodzi o to ja potrzebowałem kabel z końcówką i mówiłem że jak od myszy na com
<czester> kklimonda: Nasza firma zdziera z ludzi ;-P
<Drathir> swojego czasu były różnice z 250zł
<kklimonda> czester: no shit sherlock ;}
<czester> Cena ceną - ale iSource jest drogi.
<Drathir> myszka na com dobra rzecz...
<kklimonda> witkol: no to sam nie wiedziałeś czego chcesz i się dziwisz?
<witkol> czester ale mówię Ci zapytaj ich o com zgłupieją
<czester> witkol: To bardzo obrazowo.
<czester> witkol: Nie będę z siebie idioty robił.
<czester> witkol: Trafiłeś na morona. Ja bym Ci po prostu powiedział, że technologii sprzed 10 lat nie wspieramy.
<czester> A jak potrzebowałeś konkretny kabel to mówisz do czego Ci ten kabel i jak się nazywa
<czester> A nie jak com od myszki.
<kklimonda> przejściówka ps2/com kosztuje pewnie ze 2zł
<witkol> kklimonda,  wiedziałem co chcę ale oni nierozumnieli co to jest com szukałem jako przedłużacz jako myszka itp
<kklimonda> ano
<czester> Nie lubię takich ludzi.
<witkol> kklimonda,  a można jeszcze takie coś dostać ?
<kklimonda> witkol: no ale nie muszą wiedzieć co to com, bo interfejs nazywa się serial
<Drathir> a gdzie klient nasz pan ?
<czester> "Potrzebuję zasilacz" - do jakiego komputera? "nie wiem"
<kklimonda> Drathir: w PRL
<kklimonda> witkol: ew. po Polsku "szeregowy"
<witkol> at czy atx
<witkol> a może amiga
<witkol> spektrum
<witkol> i
<witkol> t
<witkol> d
<witkol> ..
<czester> Kiedyś mi się kolo zapytał dlaczego nie ma złącza szeregowego w Macbooku
<kklimonda> witkol: com to po prostu nazwa, jakiej używa dos i windows.
<czester> I że on ma taki fajny IBM z szeregowym od 8 lat i tam jest
<witkol> kklimonda,  ale ogólnie stosowana
<kklimonda> czester: ale to sensowne pytanie - tego portu się ciągle używa.
<czester> kklimonda: No nie powiesz mi, że jest wszędzie popularny i używany?
<Drathir> dajesz standardowy atx 250...
<kklimonda> nie w makach, i nie do pracy w której mak by się przydał, ale to ciągle popularny port w niektórych dziedzinach.
<czester> kklimonda: No wiem.
<czester> kklimonda: Ale w Macu kompletnie niepotrzebny.
<witkol> kklimonda,  znajomi (paru) robią gaz do aut i niestety muszą mieć te porty
<Drathir> com jeśli ktoś programuje jakieś kości to podstawa...
<czester> No cóż. Widocznie Maki się do tego nie nadają ;-P
<witkol> Drathir,  zgadza się ale myśle choć pewny nie jestem że już na usb też można
<Drathir> ta prześciówk napewno są też jakieś ale zależy jak ktoś kiedyś kupił urządzenie pod com co wątpię żeby mało kosztowało i działa to wątpię żeby wymieniał...
<Drathir> [Cserwisy telefoniczne boxy większość starszych na com na bank...
<czester> I oni mają sprzęt do tego specjalny.
<czester> Nikt nie kupuje do tego prywatnego komputera.
<witkol> Drathir,  całkiem możliwe chyba bardziej bym był pewny niż na usb .. usb jest oki ale nie do wszystkiego
<witkol> Drathir,  smieszne może pytanie zadam na najnowszych płytach jeszcze są seriale ?? czy tylko usb  jak w lapciakach ?
<Drathir> jakbyś Ty widział jaki sprzęt niekiedy mają w serwisach tel... Że ledwo xp chodzi...
<Drathir> więc wątpię żeby to było nowe na firmę nowy w domu zapewne stoi...
<czester> Nie ma już takich portów
<czester> W starych gównach są.
<witkol> Drathir,  chyba to nie do mnie  ? to norma jak od wieków nówka w domu stare w firmnie
<Drathir> mogą być problemy z synchronizacja i zasilaniem i czasem może przejściowka się cenowo nie opłacać...
<witkol> na stacjonarnych kompach tego niema ?
<Misiur> spojrzałem w planie projektu że od razu się zastanawiałem między svn a git'em
<Misiur> więc już wiem co wybieram, tylko muszę się na eclipse przerzucić...
<Drathir> zależy jaką płytę kupujesz... Myślę że abit mógłby mieć seriala, ewentualnie na płycie port i na śledziu...
<witkol> aż mi się wierzyć niechce niewyobrażam sobie takiej płyty he he
<lisu> re
<Drathir> ..płyty z wyższej półki powinny mieć złącze na pcb.
<witkol> kiedyś USB było na sledziu ale role się zmieniły
<witkol> :)
<Drathir> teraz to esata i dyski podpinasz...
<witkol> sata wiem ale "esata"
<Dreadlish> tak tak
<Dreadlish> sata z hotpluggingiem
<czester> external sata ;-P
<jacekowski> esata to sata tylko nazwane inaczej
<jacekowski> i z troszke mocniejsza wtyczka
<jacekowski> mechanicznie
<witkol> a dobrze wiedzieć
<jacekowski> bo elektrycznie to jest to samo
<witkol> lepiej wykonana poprostu
<jacekowski> lepiej to bym nie powiedzial
<witkol> kiedyś jak miałem 256 Mb ramu dysk 20Gb i proc 300 to bł szał na sali ha ha a teraz
<jacekowski> te wszystkie nowe zlacza sa jakies gowniane
<witkol> szrot to nazywają ha ha ha
<czester> FireWire i Thunderbolt! ;-P
<jacekowski> tzn. nie maja rzeczy ktore sa wymagane zeby polaczenie bylo niezawodne
<witkol> FireWire chyba się nieprzyjęło co odeszli od tego czy pracują nad tym dalej
<czester> Nie odeszli
<Drathir> zasilanie masz dodatkowo puszczone w jednym złączu...
<jacekowski> czyli, jakis sposob na zablokowanie wtyczki w gniazdku ( jak np. port szeregowy ma dokrecane, czy rj45 ma tego plastikowego tego ), jak rowniez konstrukcja minimalizujaca zuzycie i polegajaca znaczaco na sprezystosci materialu ( jak usb wlasnie )
<witkol> a ten Thunderbolt co to takiego ??
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> usb jest niesamowicie gowniane
<przem> czesc zainstalowalem Firestarter i widze ze stale blokublokuje porty 4672 i 4662 rozne adresy. co to jest?
<Drathir> czyli pod esata podłączysz kompatybilny zewnętrzny dysk bez dodatkowego źródła zasilania...
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie
<jacekowski> esata nie daje zasilania
<witkol> Drathir,  nawet jak dysk będzie miał a raczej ma miejsce na zasilanie to tam go nie bedzie używał ??
<czester> Esata nie ma zasilania przecież.
<jacekowski> esatap daje zasilanie
<Drathir> hmmm...
<witkol> czester,  może mieć może ma wolne piny i na nich może można dać zasilanie jak w dyskach 2,5 cala w lapciaku
<jacekowski> witkol: nie ma
<jacekowski> witkol: esata nie daje zasilania
<witkol> oczywiście ata
<jacekowski> eSATAp daje zasilanie
<jacekowski> ale ma inna wtyczke
<jacekowski> nie kompatybilna
<witkol> eee znowu jakieś nowe możliwośći i komplikacje
<witkol> ale na tym się robi kasę i to nie całkiem złą :))
<przem> czy Firestarter blokuje emule nawet jak jest on wylaczony?
<witkol> przem,  raczej niepowinien blokować jak jest całkiem wyłączony
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> bo nie rozumiecie jak firestarter dziala
<jacekowski> firestarter to tylko nakladka na iptables
<jacekowski> i blokuje domyslnie wszystko
<jacekowski> poza paroma dozwolonymi portami
<przem> blokublokuje porty 4672 i 4662 rozne adresy. co to jest? czy ktos z was ma to?
<jacekowski> przem: wywal firestartera i olej to
<Drathir> wysyła dodatkowe zasilanie wartości tego co ma usb
<Drathir> daje zasilanie...
<przem> mi to nie przeszkadza ciekawy bylem a nie znalazlem pdpowiedzi to przyszedlem zapytac
<Drathir> masz postawiony serwer e mule ?
<przem> mule mam a serwer to nie wiem
<Drathir> jacekowski: ale nie powinien wykrywać aktywności i blokować jeśli program nie korzysta z tych portów...
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> nie rozumiesz jak to dziala
<jacekowski> on blokuje wszystko jak leci
<jacekowski> jest iptables -P INPUT DROP
<jacekowski> i potem dodaje wyjatki
<jacekowski> dlatego wszystko jest zablokowane
<Drathir> tak blokuje ale alert wyrzuca z informacja że zablokował tylko jak jest aktywność na tym porcie - coś się dobija żeby wejść bądź wyjść...
<Drathir> jeśli program emule jest zamknięty alertów nowych nie powinien wyrzucać...
<przem> a sa
<Ultralisk> jacekowski dla smiertelnikow dostepne sa inne metody sterowania czyms zewnetrzym przez usb jak robienie przejsciowek rs232?
<Drathir> ufw zamiast firestartera później proponuje...
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: sa gotowe karty
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: ale mozesz uzyc ft232 albo pl2303
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: one oba potrafia jako gpio dzialac
<Ultralisk> ale tez przez rs to idzie czy jakies inne cudo
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: albo avry maja usb te nowe
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: zagoglaj za LUFA
<Drathir> iptraf proponuje sprawdzić
<Drathir> pokaże Ci skąd i gdzie ruch wychodzi...
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: ale avry z usb sa ciezko dostepne teraz
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: bo wszyscy wykupili jak sie ten hack na ps3 pokazal
<jacekowski> Ultralisk: bo to wlasnie na avrach bylo robione
<Ultralisk> acha a limit na "pojedyncza wiadomosc tez 8 bitow maja" czy wiecej
<jacekowski> eee, co?
<jacekowski> wiecej
<jacekowski> zagooglaj za LUFA
<Ultralisk> dzieki za info jacekowski - bardzo dzieki
<tar-gz> ma ktoś z tu zgromadzonych lxdE?
<witkol> jacekowski,  co to avry z usb ??
<Dreadlish> witkol: avry z usb
<Dreadlish> tyle
<jacekowski> witkol: AVRy z USB
<witkol> znaczy programator z usb tak ??
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> sam procesor ma usb
<jacekowski> mikrokontroler*
<witkol> a jeszcze lepiej
<witkol> jacekowski,  wiesz czego najbardziej żałuję w życiu ? zgadnij
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<witkol> że dopiero teraz weszłem na kanały IRC  tu jest kopalnia wiedzy
<witkol> i można poznać też i ludzi
<witkol> ale na czasach modemów szkoda było mi kasy na to
<jacekowski> mi teraz kasy szkoda na to
<jacekowski> bo zamiast tu siedziec i gadac o niczym moglbym zarabiac pieniadze
<witkol> no może i fakt
<witkol> ale ja i tak w robocie jestem to mnie to rybka he he
<witkol> jacekowski,  bezrobotny jestes ??
<jacekowski> nie
<Psotnick> lol
<jacekowski> ale moglbym zawsze wiecej dorobic
<witkol> mało zaabiasz ?
<witkol> no to jak wszyscy
<witkol> Psotnick, :)
<foreste> jacekowski:  jest pro
<foreste> i kaziory zarobi :)
<witkol> ??
<witkol> czym jest ?
<witkol> lub kim
<witkol> ;)
<foreste> programista :P
<jacekowski> nie
<witkol> no
<jacekowski> ja na mopie w serwerowni pracuje
<jacekowski> sprzatam te serwery
<foreste> php ma malutkim palcu :P
<jacekowski> czasem kurze scieram z tych serwerow
<witkol> jacekowski,  to oć się zamień
<jacekowski> takie tam
<foreste> ja sam bym chcial umiec co on ;d
<Dreadlish> ja tam raz na ruski rok przetre deada
<Dreadlish> albo ładnie szmatką wypoleruje
<Dreadlish> zapomne i wezme płyn do drewna
<Dreadlish> i sie błyszczy ;d
<witkol> ha ha ha :);)
<jacekowski> a jaki to plyn do drewna?
<witkol> jacekowski,  to choć zamieniamy się ??
<jacekowski> nie
<witkol> nio nie bądz taki
<foreste> jacekowski:  masz ten serwerek www co ugamele hostowales ?
<witkol> ja tylko elektryk i doszkalam informatyka z jedenj z wiekszej firm energetycznych w polsce
<witkol> a raczej go gnębię
<foreste> tzn pliki pisane przez ciebie ?
<jacekowski> witkol: jakiej?
<jacekowski> foreste: zalezy ktore
<jacekowski> ugame.la
<witkol> nie no tego nieogę i niechcę powiedzieć bo smiech na sali by był
<jacekowski> bylo u mnie hostowane na moich dedykach
<jacekowski> jacekowski.ath.cx bylo u mnie w domu hostowane
<jacekowski> i sprzet mam
<jacekowski> dyski mam
<jacekowski> i backupa mam gdzies
<jacekowski> ale nie wiem gdzie mam backupa
<foreste> potrzebny mi host na pakiety deb
<jacekowski> foreste: z calym autobuilderem?
<witkol> foreste,  po Ci host
<foreste> mam 6 deb jeszcze
<foreste> tfu 10
<foreste> ktorych bym za chostowal
<jacekowski> to na ppa wrzuc
<jacekowski> albo sf.net
<Drathir> foreste: dropbox
<McMorn> Trochę poza tematem. Znacie jakiś kanał IRC o literaturze? Ew. czy ktoś jest dobrze zaznajomiony z literaturą różnych epok?
<foreste> dropboxie mam
<foreste> i boje ze mnie wykopia
<foreste> bo upobliczniam deby
<witkol> foreste,  a debów niemożna rozdawać ??
<Drathir> hmmm na to jest licencja?
<witkol> Drathir,  na deby ? żartujesz
<foreste> ppa nie przyjmie budowanych za pomoca dpkg -build
<witkol> ?
<Drathir> ext wszystkie swoje paczki na dropie trzyma...
<foreste> http://my.opera.com/Foreste/blog/show.dml/22536442
<foreste> moje ;d
<witkol> a co do deb - powie mi ktoś jak wsadzić do pliku deb parę innych plików które tam powinny być a ich niema poprostu
<foreste> musze zaktulizowac swe wpisy
<foreste> bo mam kernel 2.6.38
<foreste> i nowy flash
<foreste> witkol:
<foreste> robisz tak
<foreste> katalog tymczasowy
<witkol> no i
<foreste> wypakowujesz conten.tgz
<foreste> ]z deba
<foreste> rozpakowujesz
<foreste> ten plik conten
<foreste> w katalogu tymczasowym
<foreste> robisz katalok DEBIAN
<foreste> z duzych liter
<foreste> wzucasz pliki z control.tgz
<foreste> do tego katalogu
<witkol> folder tymczasowy obojętnie pod jaką nazwą i gdzie
<foreste> tfu
<foreste> nie conten tylko data
<witkol> plik.deb data.tgz ?
<foreste> a i nie tgz tylko tar.gz
<foreste> plik deb otworz za pomoca jak masz kde
<foreste> to ark
<witkol> no mam
<foreste> deb sa 3 pliki
<foreste> nasz obchodza data.tar.gz
<foreste> i control
<foreste> wypakuj je
<witkol> już moment
<foreste> zawartosc control wypakuj do kat debian
<foreste> tylko same pliki
<foreste> a w data
<foreste> jest nasz program
<foreste> rozpakowujesz go takiej postaci jak byl
<foreste> i dajesz go obok debian katalogu
<foreste> dodajesz swe pliki
<witkol> ale ten kalagog debian obojętnie gdzie go zrobić
<foreste> nie
<foreste> ma byc kat tymczasowym
<witkol> hmmm z tymczasowym tylko tmp mi się kojarzy :(
<foreste> mowilem zrob tymczasowy swoj
<foreste> z nazwa programu
<foreste> w kat domowym
<witkol> oki mam i do niego pliki z control
<foreste> teraz w nim
<foreste> zrob
<foreste> kat
<foreste> DEBIAN
<foreste> i wzuc pliki z control
<foreste> a bok debian daj zawartosc data
<foreste> bez dodatkowych folderow
<foreste> tak jak bylo w data
<witkol>  to mi wyszło usr i dalej parę podkat
<foreste> no
<dKc> o to jest najbardziej geekowy kanał :)
<foreste> teraz dodaj te pliki
<foreste> co chciales
<witkol> i teraz swoje pliki tam gdzie muszą się znależć
<witkol> po instalacji
<foreste> witkol:  masz ubu ntu ?
<witkol> nie debiana
<witkol> :)
<foreste> doinstaluj dpkgbuil
<foreste> d
<witkol> przez apt-get
<foreste> doinstaluj
<foreste> dpkg buld
<witkol> w mordę niemoże znaleźć dpkg buld :(
<witkol> i z _ i bez i z build
<foreste> poczekaj
<foreste> ja pomylilem
<witkol> jak znależć jak się pakiet nazywa jak mam właśnie nazwę jak Mi podałeś ale żeby wyświetliło podobne jest coś takiego
<witkol> starość nie radość przed wczoraj to robiłem ale system rozj......... niewytrzymał nerwowo ha ha
<Drathir> automatycznie Ci pokaże...
<Drathir> najbliższe podobne
<witkol> ale jak jak wpiszę dokładnie
<witkol> apt-get install dpkg_buld
<witkol> ?
<Drathir> wpisz samo build
<Drathir> pokaże Ci najbliższe
<witkol> root@debian:/home/witkol# apt-get install build
<witkol> Czytanie list pakietów... Gotowe
<witkol> Budowanie drzewa zależności
<witkol> Odczyt informacji o stanie... Gotowe
<witkol> E: Nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu build
<witkol> i cały czas tak samo
<witkol> niepokazuje podobnych
<Drathir> masz ubuntu?
<witkol> nie debiana
<Drathir> bo debiana widzę czy to użytkownik?
<Drathir> aha...
<Drathir> to nie wiem czy w debianie pokazuje...
<witkol>  no mówię że mi nie
<witkol> a w ubuntu pokazuje ??
<Drathir> tak
<foreste> witkol: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lUvgv-waAco
<foreste> wzoruj natym
<foreste> szczegolnie konczowe polecenie
<Drathir> jak wpiszesz jakiś pakiet to pokaże Ci sudo apt-get install nazwa_pakietu
<Drathir> nie zawsze przy każdym pokaże, ale często nawet podobne pokazuje...
<witkol> sciągam już filmik bo mi się tnie
<Drathir> pobierz flash aid
<Drathir> do ff
<Matrio> witam
<Matrio> mam maly problem.....
<Ultralisk> dawaj
<Drathir> słuchamy...
<boolzee> cze¶æ, mam pytanie: Mam zrootowanego HTC desire, wgrany android CyanogenMod 7, od tego czasu telefon czasami gubi zasiêg gsm, czy to wina radia, czy jest jakie¶ nowsze radio, które naprawi ten problem?
<Drathir> może być wina softu bądź uszkodzenia mechanicznego...
<Drathir> Najlepsze rozwiązanie żeby sprawdzić to spróbować wrócić do oryginalnego softu...
<Matrio> kto pomoze z aktualizacja do 10.10 ?
<Matrio> do tej pory wyrzucalo niby nie autoryzowane zrodla....
<witkol> foreste,  dzieki jutro sprawdzę czy działa ale się utworzyło
<witkol> Drathir,  dzięki
<foreste> dalem ci filmik
<Matrio> ...teraz probuje po raz ostatni z update'a
<Matrio> ok.... samo idzie
<foreste> zebys bardziej zrozumial niz z mojego belkotu ;d
<Drathir> witkol: nie ma za co...
<Matrio> po tych ostatnich updatea'ch
<witkol> foreste,  no ciężko było się doczytać bardziej się domyślałem co może pisać ale się udało utworzyłem deba :))
<witkol> foreste,  dobrze gadasz tylko ja za stary chyba jestem he he :)
<Matrio> wlasnie
<Matrio> starzy wyjadacze
<witkol> z filmiku tylko ostatnie polecenie było mi przydatne
<Matrio> mialem zapytac.... z czego sciagacie napisy do filmow?
<witkol> Matrio,  starzy nie znaczy doświadczeni ha ha
<witkol> moje doświadczenie wygasło 10 lat temu
<Matrio> bo ktos kiedys wrzucil skrypt niby "napiprojekt: ale wiecie....
<Matrio> btw....
<Matrio> ....na co sie przesiasc?
<Matrio> ja jako ktos kto urzywa linuxa.... to uzywam dla siebie...
<Matrio> ...interner....filmy....muzyka....
<witkol> dzięki miłej nocki :)
<witkol> rano robota czeka
<Matrio> ......mam ubuntu....ale to gowno mnie wkurza.....
<Matrio> ....w 10.04 nie mam dzwieku w amaroku....
<witkol> Matrio,  debiana postaw
<Matrio> ...niezaleznie od ustaien.....
<Matrio> zaktualizowac nie moge ubuntu....
<Matrio> ./...ktos polecal mi fedore....
<Matrio> chociaz po ostatnich aktualizacjach ubuntu w koncu moge zaktualizowac do 10.10
<Matrio> i w koncu fedora lepsza czy ubuntu?
<Matrio> czym to ogolnie sie rozni?
<Matrio> gnome a kde?
<Drathir> Matrio: a może ręcznie masz w repo coś dodane?
<Matrio> dla takiego laika, jak ja, gdzie wie jak ustawic sobie ubuntu by mu dzialalo
<Matrio> Drathir, tak dodalem repo te z ubuntu.pl i nie szlo.....
<Drathir> Matrio: może wystarczy w ustawieniach programu kartę dźwiękowa ustawić ...
<Drathir> fedora nie stała się płatna?
<Drathir> Matrio: wpisz sudo apt-get update
<Drathir> zobacz co poda...
<Matrio> teraz sustem do 10.10 w koncu mi daje....
<Matrio> wczesniej bledy kluczy wywalalo ciagle....
<Matrio> niektore dalo sie dodac.... a inne ciagle bledy wywalaly....
<Matrio> przez repo....
<Drathir> wiesz jak dodać brakujące klucze?
<Drathir> na forum fajny sposób jest...
<Drathir> przy aktualizacji on sam nowe repo ustawia...
<Drathir> tylko nie wiem jak z własnymi ręcznymi wpisami...
<Misiur> Dobry, to znowu ja
<Drathir> Misiur: /window 2
<Drathir> nie tu...
<Drathir> 'ping
<PushUpek> pong ;]
<Drathir> hrhr
<Drathir> przeklinak śpi
<Misiur> ile może zająć kompilowanie kernela? (make -j4)
<Drathir> brak ukosnego górnika
<Misiur> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Drathir> no czyli nie śpi..
<Drathir> a czasu zapewne dużo...
<Drathir> zapewne od procka też zależy i od ramu...
<Misiur> okazało się że tylko część - już spatchowane sterowniki :D
<Drathir> nie wiem nigdy tego nie robiłem dla mnie czarna magia...
<Misiur> http://graphic.org.pl/images/bfi1302042741g.jpg
<Drathir> A mocny procek ?
<Misiur> cienizna, dual 2.1
<Misiur> jedyny wep w okolicy ma poniżej 40% zasięgu
<Misiur> pierwszy to wpa 1, reszta wpa 2
<Drathir> nie taki słaby...
<Drathir> 40to bardzo dużo
<Misiur> tak minimum 35, max 45, ale aireplay nie wykrywa
<Drathir> zależy jak się za to zabierasz...
<Misiur> pierwszy raz linuxa na poważnie używam, do tej pory z ciekawszych rzeczy to zmieniłem ustawienia gruba
<Drathir> airmon-ng zasięg chyba pokazuje...
<Drathir> ja nie myślę teraz o win zgrozie...
<Drathir> prawie wszystko za pomocą tel mogę robia...
<Drathir> robić*
<Misiur> kupuję nokię n900, gdzie wystarczy mocy żeby słabe wpa łamać
<Misiur> *nie dlatego, ale tak wyszło*
<Drathir> to nie w ta stronę, mocy nie musi mieć... To tylko zbiera dane...
<Misiur> no tak, najpierw sie pakiety zbiera i na ich podstawie wyciąga
<Misiur> tak wyczytałem
<Misiur> http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=flowchart
<Misiur> fajne
<Drathir> ciekawe czy jakieś aktualizacje robili
<Drathir> wavemon polecam
#ubuntu-pl 2011-04-06
<Drathir> ale cisza...
<foreste> :>
<Misiur> huehue
<Misiur> kocham linuxa
<Misiur> ale nie wyjdzie za mnie :C
<Drathir> Szycha is bot?
<Drathir> politechnika hmmm...
<Drathir> fajnie fajnie...
<sysek> .
<lisu> powitac
<Drathir> Witam witam...
<Drathir> przeklinak też na ipv6
<Drathir> Przekliniak:
<PoKrAk> joł
<sysek> czesc PoKrAk
<harloczek> re
 * lisu formatuje dyskietkę
 * PoKrAk sie nudzi
<Dreadlish> lol
<lisu> kurde juz od 4 -5 lat tego nie robilem x)
<GronX> sie nudzi
 * Dreadlish siedzi w kinie
<lisu> w kinie?
<PoKrAk> do tego windows mi sie muli :/
<GronX> ziewa :P
<PoKrAk> chyba zjem sniadanie
<Dreadlish> heh
<lisu> PoKrAk: a z windowsem, ze muli to mam codziennie
<lisu> o sformatowana :D
<Dreadlish> u mnie na każdej bs
<lisu> dobra drugi raz formatuje :D ale fajnie plumka x)
<GronX> lisu jak wrażenia ^^ ja już zapomniałem jakie to uczucie sformatować dyskietkę, te bzz bzzzt bzzzzt
 * PoKrAk ma naczelna dyskietkę w napedzie
<GronX> jak to było w windows 3.11 16 dyskietek chyba zajmował
 * Dreadlish ma na dyskietce pxeboota
<lisu> GronX: wlasnie mam pod reka win 3.11
 * PoKrAk ma bułkę pod reka
<lisu> 11 dyskietek
<shpaq> mornin'
<PoKrAk> pewnie wersja home basic :D
<GronX> lisu nie instaluj tego bo ci szybka w monitorze pęknie od tej grafiki :P
<GronX> gra ktoś z was w ogame?
<PoKrAk> nie
<harloczek> ja też nie
<harloczek> czy ktoś z obecnych używa wine?
<PoKrAk> ale w urban terror chętnie
 * lisu grał dawno temu jeszcze na uni 6 top 1000 ale pierdol*łem bo nie mialem czasu
<GronX> 21 nowe uniwersum startuje
<GronX> ja używam
<harloczek> próbuję dojść, jak w konfiguracji dodać możliwość instalacji na innym dysku ni ż systemowy
<Wizard> cześć ludzie, którzy siedzą na ubuntu a nie używają ubuntu
<GronX> ja kiedyś zostawiłem konto bratu na 1 dzień bo musiałem wyjechać i nie było co pomnie zbierać... to był koniec
<Wizard> harloczek: ja używałem czasami
<harloczek> w ustawieniach dysku mogę wybrać foldery z systemu plików
<GronX> to nie instaluje na dysku systemowym tylko na partycji home
<harloczek> właśnie, na partycji home
 * harloczek jest początkującym użytkownikiem ubuntu
<harloczek> i nie mam możliwości, żeby podczepić jakąś inną partycję?
<lisu> e?
<Guest73333> re
<Wizard> sup
<Wizard> harloczek: jak podczepić?
<harloczek> jak ustawić, żeby można było zainstalować na inną partycję niż home?
<GronX> harloczek nigdy tego nie robiłem bo nie miałem po co ale przypuszczam że trzeba stworzyć kolejny wineprefix właśnie na tej partycji co chesz zainstalwoac program
<harloczek> może się nie da?
<harloczek> właśnie kombinuję z tym
<GronX> na jakim dysku chcesz mieć ten prefix?
<Wizard> harloczek: zrób se symlink
<GronX> to się robi tak env WINEPREFIX="$HOME/.wine-nazwa/" wine "/ścieżka/setup.exe"
<GronX> poprostu zamiast home dajesz inna partycje
<GronX> a ta ścieżka dalej to do apsa co go instalujesz
<GronX> env WINEPREFIX="$HOME/.wine-nazwa/" winecfg tak byś uruchomił konfigurację tego prefixu potem
<harloczek> GronX 06.04.2011 09:52:05
<harloczek> na jakim dysku chcesz mieć ten prefix?
<harloczek> partycja zaszyfrowana truecryptem
<GronX> harloczek widzę że masz swoje fantazje http://czytelnia.ubuntu.pl/index.php/2010/08/03/wine-dla-poczatkujacych-czyli-instalacja-konfiguracja-i-obsluga/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/2exutla> (at czytelnia.ubuntu.pl)
<GronX> baw się z tym
<harloczek> dobra, dzięki za link
<harloczek> przepraszam was, ale nadal jestem na etapie przechodzenia na linuksowe myślenie
<harloczek> to, o co mi chodziło to zawartość /media
<PoKrAk> tam sie montuja media
<PushUpek> ave
<PoKrAk> z przyjaznymi nazwami
<PoKrAk> eva
<harloczek> właśnie
<GronX>  /media – miejsce montowania (podłączania) nośników wymiennych jak pendrive, dyskietka, karty pamięci, czy napędy cdrom
<GronX> harloczek google nie boli
<GronX> takie rzeczy są opisane
<PoKrAk> zes go wyreczył i nie boli :D
<harloczek> spoko, ciężko mi było to googlowi wytłumaczyć ;]
<PushUpek> bo z google jak z kobietą ;) trzeba łopatologicznie z nim...
<GronX> http://www.msi-polska.pl/html/popup/NB/gt660/downloads-tvcf-1.html pochwalę się chcę nabyć tego paskudnika
<PushUpek> za jedyne?:>
<GronX> zdeka gorszy za 3400zl a ten co pokazalem pewne 4
<GronX> lub więcej
<GronX> http://www.x-kom.pl/p/65240-notebook-laptop-16-msi-gt660-450xpl-i5-460m-6gb-500-dvd-rw.html z tej samej serii z i5 prockiem
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/442x9fx> (at www.x-kom.pl)
<GronX> PushUpek dużo ale nie kosmicznie dużo
<PushUpek> hmmm coś ta grafika do mnie nie przemawia ;]
<GronX> na notebook check sprawdzalem jest mocna
 * lisu[work] znowu uzywa mirandy pod windowsem x)
<lisu[work]> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<lisu[work]> sorry
<grappas> http://sendzimir.metal.agh.edu.pl/~jkonior/
<lisu[work]> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<lisu[work]> thats better
<Tyczek> lisu[work]: Me too.
<lisu[work]> kurde musze przetestować, czy miranda działa tak samo fajnie z przesyłaniem plików przez jabbera jak pidgin
<Tyczek> Działa.
<lisu[work]> testowales?
<firemark> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<firemark> :)
<Tyczek> lisu[work]: Nie działa tylko między oryginalnym gtalkiem.
<lisu[work]> luks
<lisu[work]> potestuje jak serwer postawie
<Tyczek> http://belf.ovh.org/ Odnośnie mirandy. :P
<grappas> http://sendzimir.metal.agh.edu.pl/~jkonior/
<Tyczek> grappas: Zabawne.
<lisu[work]> Tyczek: ile ta paczka zajmuje? ja pociagnalem originala z 2.3 mb instalka portable :D
<Tyczek> 4.4
<lisu[work]> wypakowane 8.8 ?
<grappas> Prime Troll of Rzeczpospolita
<grappas> :D
<Tyczek> lisu[work]: 12.6
<lisu[work]> grappas: czemu dajesz linki do zainfekowanych stron?
<grappas> czemu zainfekowanych
<grappas> ??
<lisu[work]> bo jakieś świństwo chciało, ale nie pozwoliłem.
<grappas> 2 JS
<grappas> jeden do zmiany <title>
<grappas> drugi do przerzucania strony po ekranie
<grappas> to wszystko
<grappas> ;p
<grappas> że noscript ma nasrane to nie moja wina
<grappas> ];p
<lisu[work]> whatever, ja tam nie jestem zwolennikiem ani javy ani flasha na stronach, pure html rulez
<grappas> <marquee> ku*wa!!!
<grappas> ;p
<lisu[work]> grappas: ciekawe, ja na swojej stronce też mam marquee i jakoś nic mi nie wyskakuje...
<grappas> ;|
<grappas> -.-
<grappas> nie no może już skończę tą dyskusję
<lisu[work]> grappas: sluchaj, nie chodzi mi o to ze cos tam nie teges, tylko mowie, ze wyskoczylo mi i antywir poblokowal cała strone.
<lisu[work]> zmykam
<lisu[work]> nara
<banex> grappas: nie podawaj zainfekowanych stron
<banex> :>
<grappas> zainfekowanych czym
<grappas> ??
<banex> marquee
<banex> ;p
<grappas> hehe
<banex> :>
<blzee> witam, czasami w ubuntu znika mi pasek tytułu w każdym oknie razem z przyciskami _  [_] X . Jak to naprawić?
<michal_s> compiz fusion icon
<michal_s> i przełądowanie compiza
<michal_s> problem znany, opisany na forum
<michal_s> rozwiązanie trwałe: dodać skryp przeładowujący compiza do autostartu
<kklimonda> to też nie rozwiązanie
<kklimonda> jak pasek znika to znaczy, ze się wywala WM - najlepiej dojść dlaczego tak się dzieje.
<michal_s> na forum nie padły pomysły, ale problem wystepuje tylko w Ubu (z mojego doświadczenia) i jest znany od dawna
<kklimonda> pomysłem jest na przykład odpalenie WMa w gdb i zobaczenie co się dzieje gdy znika ramka.
<michal_s> u mnie ramka znika średnio dwa razy w tygodniu ;]
<michal_s> więc polowanie będzie baaaardzo twórcze :D
<michal_s> najlepsze jest to, ze zanim się kapnę, ze nie ma ramki, to mija dobrych kilk aminut :D
<grappas> blzee: załóż wątek
<grappas> będzie prościej
<grappas> na tym ircu siedzą nerdzi
<grappas> oni nie widzą problemu
<grappas> w oknie
<grappas> tylko w terminalu
<grappas> OoO
<PushUpek> eee tam, ja irca widzę w oknie :P
<grappas> PushUpek: na twoim miejscu bym się nie przyznawał
<grappas> :D
<PoKrAk> ja tez w oknie
<PushUpek> ;]
<PushUpek> o PoKrAk żyje :D
<grappas> ja też
<grappas> :D
<grappas> ale
<grappas> mam otwarty terminal na błędy
<grappas> :D
<grappas> w lmde wyszło kadu 0.9
<grappas> trza wypróbować
<grappas> :D
<PoKrAk> ledwo bo ledwo ale zyje
<PushUpek> kac?:D
<PoKrAk> alkoholu od niedzieli w ustach nie miałem
<grappas> ja ledwo żyje bo babka mi przepisała antybiotyki na które mam uczulenie
<grappas> ;/
<Psotnick> nie wie ktoś czy można dać EQ na wszystko co przez Alsę przechodzi?
<Drathir> dobry wszystkim...
<grappas> Psotnick: alsaequal
<grappas> wyguglaj bo już nie pamiętam gdzie to było
<grappas> no i pulseaudio-equalizer ale to na pulse
<Psotnick> już sobie wyguglałem ;D
<Wizard> kuwa
<Wizard> nienawidzę takich sytuacji, jak coś jest fajne i eleganckie do zrobienia prostych rzeczy, a jak coś bardziej skomplikowanego trza napisać, to się okazuje, że to nie działa tak, tamto inaczej a inne wcale :S
<banex> ;>
<banex> co masz na mysli
<banex> ?
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> jak zrobic repro na sf.net
<foreste>  repozytorium
<kklimonda> nie ma na sf.net dokumentacji?
<Wizard> jest
<Wizard> ale nikomu się nie chce czytać
<Wizard> foreste: jak już wylkikasz, to mi powiedz, bo w najbliższym czasie będę robił :)
<foreste> lol ;x
 * kklimonda się zastanawia czemu ludzie sf.net używają
<kklimonda> to ma tragiczny interfejs
<foreste> no ppa jest trudne ;P
<foreste> .zresta
<kklimonda> foreste: bez jaj
<kklimonda> jeszcze tego nie dałeś zrobić? ;)
<foreste> mam juz gotowe paczki
<kklimonda> ale na sf.net nie możesz zrobić repozytorium deb
<foreste> to czemu sa repo z source forge ?
<kklimonda> a popatrz, to może dodali w końcu
<foreste> deb ftp://repository.sourceforge.net/pub/repository/debian unstable main
<foreste> deb-src ftp://repository.sourceforge.net/pub/repository/debian unstable main
<kklimonda> brr, to to jest jakieś ogólne
<kklimonda> ale zakładam, że projekty mają swoje
<foreste> albo glowne jest albo omamy mam
<kklimonda> jak ty zrobiłeś te paczki, że nie możesz ich na ppa wrzucić?
<kklimonda> przecież do robienia paczek jest od groma dokumentacji.
<foreste> kklimonda:
<foreste> przez dpkg --build
<foreste> maja wlasne pliki control
<kklimonda> foreste: czemu tak na około?
<kklimonda> wspieranie takiej paczki na dłuższą metę będzie strasznie upierdliwe.
<foreste> ;)
<fbu> witam
<kklimonda> można to robić dla siebie, do domowego komputera (chociaż wtedy checkinstall jest lepszy) ale upubliczniać to? brr
<foreste> ale to w sieci znalazlem  ;)
<foreste> mam program do deb
<fbu> jak wysłać 2 polecenia systemowe aby każde wykonywało się w tle, z takim warunkiem, aby 2 polecenie rozpoczęło się wykonywać dopiero gdy pierwsze się zakończy pomyślnie?
<kklimonda> fbu: zamknij oba w nawias, i dodaj & na końcu
<kklimonda> fbu: na przykład (sleep 4 && ls) &
<foreste> kdebreate
<fbu> kklimonda: ok, dziękuję zaraz będe testować :)
<foreste> przerobka debreatw
<foreste> e
<foreste> dla kde
<foreste> kklimonda:  http://debreate.sourceforge.net/
<foreste> ale ta pod kde malo intuacyjna xd
<kklimonda> foreste: to zaznacz mu by przygotował paczkę źródłową, zamiast binarnej. Jak się nie da, to wywal w cholerę.
<kklimonda> debreate wygląda na w miarę rozbudowany
<foreste> natego bawie sdie dpkg --buld ;d
<kklimonda> foreste: to się nie baw, przeczytaj http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<foreste> czytalem ;d
<kklimonda> tak zrobioną paczkę łatwiej się potem aktualizuje.
<foreste> az mnie przerazilo ;d
<foreste> .poldnia roboty przy jednej paczuszcze ;d
<kklimonda> no ale robisz już to parę dni, zdążyłbyś całość przetrawić.
<kklimonda> dla większości programów potrzebujesz debian/changelog debian/control i króciutki debian/rules i powinno styknąć
<foreste> w nocy succesa zaliczylem ;d
<kklimonda> napisanie 3 plików (w tym jeden mający 4 linijki, a drugi 5) to nie jest niemożliwe zadanie, a przy okazji nauczysz się przydatnych rzeczy - na przykład jak wersjonować paczkę, by nie narobić użytkownikom problemów.
<foreste> udalo sie uruchomic steam na wine
<kklimonda> brrr
<Drathir> Pogratulował...
<foreste> ale na stable
<kklimonda> steam na wine działa, jakgdyby bardzo nie chciał
<foreste> 1.2.1
<foreste> na 1.0.xx
<foreste> padal ;d
<foreste> archaicznym repro w debianie jest ;d
<foreste> repo
<foreste> i cs chodzi <3
<foreste> i nic do szczescia nie trza <3
<foreste> poza wylaczeniem kwin :)
<foreste> schodze na ziemie
<foreste> dalej deb :)
<foreste> mhm
<foreste> troche deb mie wkur********
<foreste> bo archaik jest
<foreste> kubuntu tez zbytnio dobre jest
<foreste> nie
<foreste> ma zacinanie
<foreste> mysle nad mintem kde :)
<foreste> albo sabayon :)
<foreste> na geento ;d
<foreste> dranie kiedy dadza kde 4.6 to testowej galezi deba ;]
<foreste> siedze na archaiku 4.4 ;d
<kklimonda> jak będzie gotowy, mają ze dwa lata na przygotowanie KDE dla wheezy
<foreste> oo
<kklimonda> (i całego debiana)
<foreste> sida bym nie tykal
<foreste> bo to jak usiasc na kupie dynamitu :>
<kklimonda> W debianie trzeba opanować apt-pinning do perfekcji i można działać.
<kklimonda> ja mam w VM debiana stable z paczkami z sida, i experimental
<fbu> kklimonda: wielkie dzięki :) działa jak należy :)
<foreste> https://sourceforge.net/projects/mybuildpackaged/
<grappas> http://sendzimir.metal.agh.edu.pl/~jkonior/
<Tyczek> Po c*uj już kolejny raz dajesz tą stronę z głupim żartem?
<Psotnick> It's friday friday ;D
 * Psotnick ma wrażenie, że niektóre konkursy piszą głupy, które się nie znają na tym o czym ma być konkurs
<Mussious> Bry
<Mussious> Co myślicie o tej książce? http://helion.pl/ksiazki/sieci-komputerowe-ujecie-calosciowe-wydanie-v-james-f-kurose-keith-w-ross,sieuc5.htm Potrzebuję czegoś, co by omawiało sieci, ale żeby dało się to zrozumieć.
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3jwnawb> (at helion.pl)
<Psotnick> jestem na 90% pewny, że będzie się dało zrozumieć ;)
<Mussious> Tylko pytanie, czy rzeczywiście posiada dobrą treść, czy to lanie wody.
<Drathir> Przekliniak Ty chomiku hrhr
<Psotnick> Mussious: wiesz no, nigdy nic nie wiadomo
<Psotnick> możesz poszukać ebooka, albo wybrać się do księgarni
<Drathir> zrozumieć najlepiej jest w praktyce moim zdaniem...
<Psotnick> na obecnym necie nie poszukam Ci raczej ;)
<Drathir> helion jedno z lepszych wydawnictw i na poziomie...
<Psotnick> Drathir: ale zdażają się 'perełki'
<Drathir> Psotnick: no to napewno jak wszędzie...
<Mussious> Z praktyką raczej nie byłoby problemu, w domu mam siec, na kompie linuxa, a jak coś, to w szkole mógłbym wypróbować.
<Mussious> brb
<sysek> .
<Drathir> no takiej praktyce troszkę bardziej rozszerzonej i mieć dostęp do sprzętu switchy itd.
<TheNumb> A potem usadzić całą sieć akademicką.
<Drathir> do sieci domowej wystarczy router włączyć i powinno działać
<Drathir> TheNumb: no aż takich zaawansowanych to nie...
<Drathir> co najwyżej na kompach profesorów testować hrhr
<Psotnick> można spróbować emulacji sieci
<Psotnick> w sumie nie wiem na jakiej zasadzie to działa, ale na Niebezpieczniku coś o tym pisali
<sysek> hrhrhrhrhrrh
<TheNumb> hr hr hr hr
<TheNumb> Wszyscy robią te horizontal line'y ._.
<TheNumb> Nie rozumiem...
<Mussious> Drathir, mówię, że admin w szkole raczej przychylnie by do tego podszedł.
<sysek> TheNumb: ja tym bardziej
<Drathir> pPso	szczerze moim zdaniem taka emulacja nic nie daje...
<TheNumb> Drathir: jak nie? Dokładnie emuluje działanie sieci ._.
<Drathir> brak prawdziwego sprzętu i jego zachowania a raczej różnych dziwnych zachowań...
<TheNumb> Drathir: no to skołuj pare k pln na prawdziwy sprzęt.
<Drathir> działanie sieci tak obrazowe jak to wygląda w czystym środowisku w którym będzie działać...
<Drathir> normalnie to już tak kolorowo nie jest wystarczy jeden głupi kabelek, żeby przestało działać bądź uszkodzony router żeby mtr gubil powyżej 50% pakietów
<Drathir> TheNumb: no właśnie niestety to nie jest możliwe dlatego takie emulowane sieci moim zdaniem są bardziej obrazowym pokazaniem książkowych obrazków...
<Drathir> ewentualnie praca w jakiejś firmie monterskiej która dostarcza neta może dać trochę doświadczenia, ale to bardzo małe sieci chyba że jakiś przetarg wygra...
<TheNumb> Drathir: ta, wszystki na switchach robią, jak w moja-generacja x)
<Drathir> hmmm a o tej mojej generacji nic nie słyszałem
<TheNumb> Drathir: http://twoja.generacja.be/ - trochę ostrej krytyki tej firmy ;p
<Drathir> aż poczytam dziękuję...
<TheNumb> Drathir: zobacz sobie zdjęcia :P
<Drathir> stopka fajna hrhr
<foreste> wkur** mnie to
<foreste> nie moge znalesc jak na sourceforge zalozyc repro deb ;/
<Drathir> co to ma być ? http://images28.fotosik.pl/126/ff80d5fb9be823ba.jpg
<Dreadlish> Drathir: wiszące kable tworzące coś na kształt cewki?
<Dreadlish> lub ręczna próba switcha :D
<Dreadlish> widziałem gorsze
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: tak się to robi w moja-generacja =)
<Dreadlish> 220v płynące po oplocie do skrętki cat 5 bodaj
<Drathir> ale tego to nic nie pobije... http://images26.fotosik.pl/126/2880c9d9d2a4ed26.jpg
<Dreadlish> good one :D
<Drathir> pogratulować wyobraźni
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> mógł jeszcze tak na taśmie poopisywać
<Dreadlish> i powiesić karteczke "nie ruszać bo pierdyknie"
<Drathir> dla chętnych do testowania wpiec na szybko http://images34.fotosik.pl/77/0bb51873bd4b8d9f.jpg
<Dreadlish> to moja prowizorka 100base-t + audio w jednej skrętce to nic przy tym :D
<Dreadlish> bo przynajmnniej ma ładny oplot
<Dreadlish> i zaizolowane i w oóle
<Drathir> Dreadlish: chętnie zobaczę próbki choćby na priv
<TheNumb> Ech, nvidia ma mnie w dupie ;z
<TheNumb> Napisałem na forum i zero odzewu :(
<Dreadlish> Drathir: nie radze
<Drathir> jeden piorun http://images26.fotosik.pl/126/dad7b416d72498da.jpg
<Dreadlish> Drathir: zaciśnij sobie na 4 pinach rjtke a na reszcie przylutuj cinche i to wsadź w rurkę termokurczliwą
<Dreadlish> i będziesz miał
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: masterpiece
<Dreadlish> jeden piorun i trach nie ma drewa
<Diabelko> TheNumb: hm, przeszedłem tę grę
<Drathir> ja na początek chyba bym zacisnął i wpiąl się chinchami bezpośrednio za rj w kabel.
<Diabelko> chyba 12 godzin mnie to zajęło
<Dreadlish> heh
<Drathir> Dreadlish: gdyby piorun celowal w te drzewno mógłby choć nie musiał zainteresować się kabelkiem... I byłoby bzzz...
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> mi wystarczy człowiek który wpiął uziemienie switcha w piorunochron
<Drathir> Dreadlish: ale jaka satysfakcja że działa... Bo działało? Prawda?
<Dreadlish> ta
<Misiur> Dzień dobry
<Dreadlish> yrbod ńeizD
<Drathir> dobry...
<Drathir> Misiur: http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/2712/92472063ny8.jpg
<foreste> czy przez shell mozna odpalac skrypty ?
<Dreadlish> LOOOOOOL
<Misiur> :o
<Dreadlish> foreste: a dlaczego nie?
<Drathir> a dlaczego nie?
<TheNumb> foreste: noo, takie w php do ddosowania
<Dreadlish> Drathir: pjonta
<Psotnick> może regulamin nie pozwalać ;)
<foreste> a sh ?
<TheNumb> foreste: w sh nie
<Dreadlish> foreste: masz dostęp do basha? do dlaczego nie...
<foreste> :(
<foreste> http://www.ubucentrum.net/2010/05/wasne-repozytorium-z-wykorzystaniem.html
<foreste> to bym zrobil na sourceforge
<Drathir> sh, bash, zsh co za różnica?
<Dreadlish> żadna
<Dreadlish> tzn. kolosalna ale dla zwykłego endusera żadna
<Drathir> i tak po stronie serwera wszystko się odpala...
<foreste> chce zrobic repoz
<Drathir> tylko taka moja rada odpalaj w screenie
<Dreadlish> piszesz to 3 raz
<foreste> i niema instrukcji na sf
<Dreadlish> s/niema/nie ma/
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: wiadomo, że pr0 używają tylko sh.
<foreste> czy nie jest to samo ?
<foreste> dropbox i sf.net
<Drathir> obojętnie jaka instrukcja z neta... Jeden minus niewiadomo czy będą mieli na serwerze dane programy...
<foreste> :<
<Drathir> lepiej wy wyszli gdyby puścili z jednej do drugiej studzienki http://img261.imageshack.us/img261/649/14488440mo7.jpg
<Drathir> oni muszą tam mieć nieźle przemyślany load balancing jeśli dobrze napisałem bo jak tak ktoś przetnie jeden kabelek to tyle osób inna trasa puścić...
<Dreadlish> no
<Drathir> TheNumb: a co sh ma takiego fajnego?
<Dreadlish> a co niefajnego?
<Drathir> Dreadlish: nic...?
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to tyle samo fajnego
<Drathir> aha...
<Psotnick> idąc tym tokiem to zsh ma fpizdu niefajnych rzeczy ;(
<Drathir> też mam ale domyślnie bash
<Dreadlish> heh
<Drathir> generacja hmmm...
<lisu> re
<lisu> 0Oo. imageshack uploader w repo sie pojawil
<TheNumb> lisu: które distro?
<lisu> u 10.10
<Misiur> Hm. Szukam czegoś, co po podłączeniu do sieci wifi odcina dostęp do neta wszystkim moim programom, poza jednym. Jest coś takiego?
<Drathir> po co komp ma odpowiadać na icmp echo?
<Drathir> ufw
<Drathir> bez żadnych reguł
<Drathir> nie powinien przepuścić nic do wewnątrz.
<Drathir> masakra z ta generacja...
<Psotnick> z czym?
<Drathir> firma
<Drathir> http://twoja.generacja.be/gfx/fotki/n7650/2005-11-19/thumbinal.php?pic=./5.jpg
<Drathir> http://twoja.generacja.be/gfx/fotki/n7650/2005-11-19/thumbinal.php?pic=./10.jpg
<Drathir> http://twoja.generacja.be/gfx/fotki/n7650/2005-11-19/thumbinal.php?pic=./13.jpg
<Drathir> i ostatnie http://twoja.generacja.be/gfx/fotki/n7650/2005-11-19/thumbinal.php?pic=./15.jpg
<Dreadlish> Drathir: sabotuj
<Dreadlish> weź śrubokręt wykręć 220V i jeszcze rąbnij 2x młotkiem w skrzynke z switchem/routerem/magicznorobem
<Drathir> Dreadlish: to się samo zapewne sabotuje...
<Drathir> http://twoja.generacja.be/gfx/fotki/n7650/2006-05-17/?dd=2006-05-17
<Psotnick> jak się nazywa taka wizytówka przeglądarki jakby ;)?
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: User-Agent
<Psotnick> dzięki ;D
<Dreadlish> Drathir: nalać wody i na pochybel
<Misiur> fajnie, hasło upc ma 10 znaków, same uppercase'y
<Drathir> Dreadlish: To sama wilgoć w kilka miesięcy rozłoży...
<Drathir> kto chce przetestować ? http://www.dsl.cz/mereni-rychlosti
<Drathir> przekliniak to mogłeś skrócić hrhr
<Dreadlish> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> dobry bocik
<foreste> hrhr kurw ;]
<foreste> glupie google
<Dreadlish> u mnie pokazuje troszke ponad 1mbit/s ;d
<Drathir> Dreadlish: ładnie...
<Psotnick> foreste: jak możesz
<foreste> szukam 6h
<foreste> jak zrobic repo na sf.net
<foreste> da sie
<foreste> bo wine ma i ubunrubugzilia
<foreste> ubuntu
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> kklimonda: ping
<gtriderxc> quintasan: cache poisonig PONG
<gtriderxc> znacie jakieś cos
<gtriderxc> co by mi otwierało stonę?
<gtriderxc> w sensie
<gtriderxc> mam darmową doemnę
<gtriderxc> która zeby byla darmowa
<gtriderxc> musi otrzymywac minimum 25 wywołań w ciągu 90dni
<gtriderxc> póki zarządzałem jedną było łatwo
<gtriderxc> a teraz mam kilka na karku
<gtriderxc> potrzebuję usługę sieciową, która bedzie mi robila mikro DDoS
<gtriderxc> i wywoływała adres np raz na dzień
<en0x> cron job
<Dreadlish> .tk? :D
<gtriderxc> ;)
<gtriderxc> do maili sobie ustawiłem newslettery
<Drathir> cron
<Misiur> Hm. Czy jest możliwość udostępnienia partycji truecrypta windowsowi w virtualboxie?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: pong
<Quintasan> kklimonda: masz sponsorship?
<kklimonda> Quintasan: hmm, nie.
<Drathir> Misiur: teoretycznie chyba tak to jest normalnie montowane i widoczne pod systemem plików...
<kklimonda> Quintasan: a ty dostałeś?
<Quintasan> Ta, może Ci później przyjdzie
<kklimonda> Quintasan: wątpię, bo dostałem maila z odmową. ;)
<Quintasan> :<
<lisu> mm 78.3 st C :D
<witkol> ping
<TheNumb> pong
<witkol> :)
<witkol> gtriderxc,  co to za domena ??
<gtriderxc> .tk?
<gtriderxc> www.dot.tk
<TheNumb> .tk rozdają za free jo?
<witkol> możesz stronę i wszytsko postawić gdzieś i na to się podpiąć
<gtriderxc> prawie wszystkie
<gtriderxc> tz takie jak adidas.tk 12345678.tk 666.tk czy 888.tk są płatne
<gtriderxc> ale generalnie jak cos nie jest jeszcze zajęte, to mozna brac
<gtriderxc> ale domena to nie wszystko
<witkol> no właśnie
<gtriderxc> vardzo fajne jest przekierowanie poczty
<gtriderxc> np mozesz ustawic sobie 580 różnych adresów mailowych typu imie@nazwisko.tk na swoją skrzynke
<gtriderxc> bardzo przydatne do rejestracji kilku kont np na FB albo allegro
<witkol> ale możesz w domu serwer jakiś postawić i zrobić przekierowanie ?
<gtriderxc> bo nie musisz zakladac kilku skrzymek
<gtriderxc> w panelu admina ustawiasz sobie na co chcesz
<gtriderxc> np. www.hurtowniamarcus.tk
<gtriderxc> jak sobie ustawisz www.jedzsmalec.tk na google to bedzie Ci otwoerało google
<witkol> ale z tymi wywołaniami co żeby ktoś wszedł na ten adres ?
<gtriderxc> normalna domena www
<gtriderxc> wywołaniami sie placi za domene
<gtriderxc> zeby zostala darmowa
<witkol> a jak niewywoła nikt ? to co ?
<gtriderxc> musi miec minimum 25 wywolan w ciacu 90 dni
<gtriderxc> no daj spokj ustawisz sobie homepage na ten adres i nie wejdzie Ci 25 w 3 miechy?
<gtriderxc> jak nie wywołasz
<gtriderxc> co mi sie zdażyło
<Drathir> gtriderxc: albo farm spamu...
<gtriderxc> blokują adres na jakiś czas
<gtriderxc> i potem mozesz go odkupic
<gtriderxc> www.gt888.tk
<gtriderxc> tą mi zabrało
<gtriderxc> zaraz zobaczymy czy zwolnili ją z opłat czy nie
<gtriderxc> w kazdym raze
<gtriderxc> chcieli cos kolo 8 euro za rok
<Drathir> google potrafi farmy linków rozpoznawać
<gtriderxc> takze bez tragediii
<Drathir> więcej szkody niż pożytku
<witkol> no z moją jaką bym chciał jest wolna
<witkol> czemu szkody ?
<gtriderxc> ee blokuja dziady
<Drathir> bo jak Ci google wykryje lewe przekierowania na Twoja stronę to Ci blokuje stronę w wyszukiwarce i po pozycjonowaniu...
<witkol> Drathir,  i nie da sie tego pominąć  jakoś ?
<witkol> hmmm ale zresztą czemu lewe ? skoro masz domenę
<Drathir> nie adres jest na black liście google można pisać żeby usunąć, ale jeśli specjalnie robione przekierowania to nie ma sensu...
<Drathir> google teraz jakoś na mocy stron liczy...
<gtriderxc> mi wlasnie dopiero co google przyjelo moje gtriderxc.tk
<Drathir> nawet jeśli z pr1 do pr1 zrobisz to mało to Ci da...
<gtriderxc> jak sie wpisze w google gtriderxc
<gtriderxc> to .tk jest na pierwszej pozycji
<gtriderxc> więc co to sa te ewe przekierowania?
<gtriderxc> lewe?
<Drathir> ja się bawiłem z pozycjonowaniem własnej i moim zdaniem lepiej powoli i stopniowo niż bum bo wtedy traci się...
<gtriderxc> no najleiej sie wychodzi na wieku
<Drathir> gtriderxc.tk która ma xxx sub domen...
<gtriderxc> moj szef ma prehistoryczną strone z czasów krzysztofa kolumba, lamiąca wszystkie zasady pozycjonowania i z racji wieku dostał od googla dwójkę
<witkol> gtriderxc,  brawa dla pana w prostych słowach pokazane jak grub2 odzyskać :)
<gtriderxc> :)
<Drathir> i one mają różne linki w tym takie, które kierują do głównej...
<gtriderxc> z tym grubem syf straszny
<witkol> Drathir,  pozycjonowanie ? co to jest
<gtriderxc> co strona to inna porada ktora zazwyczaj nie działa
<gtriderxc> więc sobie zrobilem prywatny notatnik
<gtriderxc> zeby nie szukać
<Drathir> nie próbowałem jeszcze przenieść pr1 dajmy na to na zupełnie nowa własną domenę z przekierowaniem stałym nie wiem jak szybko złapie pr1.
<witkol> gtriderxc,  ale na Twojej jest prosto i chyba dobrze musiał bym sprawdzić ale tak powinno być to i tamto a nie wywody na dziewięć stron i tak niedziała
<gtriderxc> no dokladnie
<gtriderxc> działa działa. z grubem dwa ostatnio na dwóch kompach w ten sposb odzyskaem
<gtriderxc> to jest dla mnie, a nie dla ludu, wiec jakby nie działało to bym tego tam dla siebie nie pisał
<Drathir> witkol: takie coś że jak wpiszesz jakiś wyraz który utożsamiasz że swoją strona i musi być 1 na liście google
<witkol> sam niejeden raz potrzebowałem lubię kombinować z systemami i to się nieraz przydaje ale by do wprawy dojść trzeba czasy i jeden raz to zrobić
<Diabelko> Drathir: 1 to przesada, ale ma być wysoko.
<witkol> Drathir,  to kiedyś się inaczej jakoś robiło wpisywało się chyba na swojej stronie czy serwerze jakieś "hasła" słowa i po tum mogli Cię ludzie znależć
<gtriderxc> www.seocentro.pl
<witkol> myśle że 4 czy 5 pewnie też nie taka zła
<gtriderxc> pobawcie się:)
<gtriderxc> yy  nie pl
<Drathir> Diabelko: no racja może 1 nie żeby jakiejś mafii się nie narazić....
<witkol> no raczej nie pl
<gtriderxc> http://www.seocentro.com/
<witkol> ee nie dla mnie na razie muszę się w języku podszkolić he he ;)
<Drathir> tak teraz też się tak wpisuje, ale oprócz tego teraz chyba ogólno przyjęte powstało coś takiego jak "seo" i to się tym zajmuje o ile się nie mylę...
<Drathir> [C
<witkol>  kto mi powie jak to jest z bcm 43xx uwolnili już zródła czy nie ?
<Dreadlish> które
<witkol> ogólnie stery od bcm43xx uwolnili
<Dreadlish> bo to co masz pod linuksem nie podpisane "-sta" to jest zreversowane z wrt54g i to co oni dopisali :D
<witkol> to już nic niewiem w żadnej dystrybucji niema bcm43xx bo jest niewolna należy do firmy tej broadcom
<witkol> i cisza
<szymon_> czesc, moglby mi ktos podpowiedziec czy odbudowa uszkodzonego wolumenu raidu np 10 jest inicjowana po wpieciu nowego dysku czy zarejestrowaniu go jako hot spare czy jeszcze inaczej moze?
<gtriderxc> wlasnie stawiam platnosci dla sklepu internetowego. i zgadnijcie jakie są prowizje za konkursy i inne smsowe zgadywanki
<Drathir> http://www.rankchecker.com/pagerank-checker/
<gtriderxc> ja otrzymalem 41% :)
<gtriderxc> czyli jak wyslesz smsa za 1,23, to ja dostane z niego 41groszy:)))
<gtriderxc> zgroza:)
<Drathir> witkol: a nie ma na stronie producenta?
<gtriderxc> polska pienknym krajem jest
<Drathir> raid zależy zapewne jaki serownik ale te lepsze zaraz po wymienieniu powinny kopie zrobić...
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie prawda
<jacekowski> szymon_: zalezy od raidu dokladnie
<Drathir> tylko kto to wysyła takie sms...
<jacekowski> szymon_: czesc odbuduje z automatu jak wepniesz nowy dysk w to samo miejsce
<jacekowski> szymon_: czesci musisz pokazac ze ma sie odbudowac
<szymon_> jacekowski: raidu w sensie 0,1, 10 ?
<Drathir> jacekowski: co nieprawda ? ^^
<szymon_> jacekowski: czy kwestia metadaty (standardu raida) ?
<witkol> Drathir,  co  mi po necie jak instalujesz nowy system i niemasz jak pobrać z netu ? ja mam zrobiłem sobie deb i już ale jakby nie to to muszisz albo przez tel kom albo szukać jakiejś miłej samotnej siecówki co ci da ha ha ;) zapomnij że taką znajdziesz :)
<Drathir> jeśli jest to typowy serwer wystarczy że wyciągniesz z kosza bez wyłączania serwera wepniesz taki sam nowy i powinno Ci automatycznie wykryć sprawny dysk, a że czysty to automatycznie sklonuje...
<szymon_> jacekowski: w przypadku software raidu wiesz moze kiedy odbudowa jest inicjowana?
<winter> jacekowski: znasz się trochę na rhelu?
<Drathir> witkol: jak już się robi to trzeba być przygotowanym na użycie własnego tel żeby coś pobrać...
<szymon_> jacekowski: nie powinienem przypisac dysku do wolumenu (w ten czy inny sposob) przed odbudowa?
<en0x> szymon_: jak dodasz nowy dysk do raida
<witkol> he he Drathir  ale jak zasięgu niemasz i netu to co ?.............
<en0x> i stary wywalisz z niego
<Drathir> ja tam nie wiem, ale moim zdaniem po co przypisywać jak tablica całego raidu jest na sprawnych dyskach i on z automatu odbudowywuje...
<Drathir> prościej by było może jaki soft do utworzenia raida wtedy w necie poszukać można...
<witkol> Drathir,  chyba zależy jak ma ustawione z tego co pamiętam
<witkol> chyba trzy rodzaje ustawień jest czy 5 jakoś tak kazda co innego robi
<Drathir> witkol: no cóż wtedy umawiasz się na późniejszą godzinę nic nie wyczarujesz najlepiej próbować się wypytać o sprzęt przed przyjściem
<en0x> u nas jest ze musze sam wywalic dysk z md podpiac nowy i wpiac i wtedy robi synca
<szymon_> en0x: dodam to znaczy przy pomocy mdadma czy fizycznie ?
<witkol> ta tylko kogo jak jestem niewiadomo gdzie w krajy cały czas gdzie indziej rożnie bywa a wiesz że sieć powinna być to kogo się pytać o sprzęt i o jaki o ten co mam w kompie
<witkol> :)
<en0x> szymon_: ja zawsze echowalem 1 albo 0 do /procow jak chcialem dodac dyski i usunac ;D
<Drathir> bardzo możliwe, że dużo będzie zależeć od ustawień, choć jeśli domyślna konfiguracja to stawiam bardziej na konfiguracje jak najmniej do roboty...
<szymon_> en0x: czyli samo wpiecie dysku nie odpala odbudowy - musze go dodac do wolumenu jako hot spare czy inaczej, ale jednak programowo dodac - tak?
<Drathir> witkol: jeśli masz możliwość przemieszczenia się to i zasięg neta znajdziesz... A o sprzęt osoby która z niego korzysta wytłumaczyć co ma zrobić...
<Drathir> witkol: nie ma szans żebyś miał wszystko do każdej konfiguracji przy sobie...
<witkol> Drathir, już raz miałem tak fajnie że przez dwa tygodnie niemiałem gdzie sciągnąc bo w samej pracy niema czasu a w hotelu czy agroturystyce niema nieraz nawet zasięgu tel jestem na sląsku tu jes tragiczny zasięg plusa
<witkol> wiem to wiem dlatego pytałem czy uwolnili to może będzie już nowym wydaniu debiana i ubuntu
<witkol> chociaż bardziej w debianie mi porzebny
<witkol> :)
<Drathir> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=986860
<Drathir> http://www.howtoforge.com/replacing_hard_disks_in_a_raid1_array
<Drathir> witkol: to komuś info kto poszuka i Ci na maila da później kafejka jakaś nawet.
<Ultralisk> Witam
<jacekowski> szymon_: producenta
<jacekowski> szymon_: konfiguracji
<jacekowski> szymon_: ew. czy to raid softwarowy jest?
<szymon_> jacekowski: linux software raid
<jacekowski> en0x: sprzetowe raidy co ja mam same przebuduja jak wkladam dysk do tego samego slotu
<jacekowski> szymon_: a to trzeba recznie mu kazac
<Drathir> witkol: ale po takiej sytuacji napewno zawsze będziesz miał przy sobie...
<szymon_> jacekowski: dziekie - potrzebowalem upewnienia :)
<szymon_> *dzieki
<jacekowski> ale mam sprzetowe raidy w pracy rozne
<jacekowski> tzn. cale SANy
<jacekowski> i tam wklada sie dysk i automatycznie robi wszystko
<szymon_> jacekowski: no na hw raidzie to wiem ze jest automat
<szymon_> jacekowski: ale zastanawialem sie jak to jest w przypadku sw raidu
<Drathir> jacekowski: fajne ceny są takich kontrolerów...
<jacekowski> Drathir: roznwe
<jacekowski> rozne
<jacekowski> najtansze to akurat nie jest duzo
<jacekowski> lsi robi takie 4 portowe po moze 300pln
<Drathir> jacekowski: tylko nie takie na sata tylko już takie sas owskie
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> to akurat jest kompatybilne
<jacekowski> wiekszosc kontrolerow potrafi sas/sata
<jacekowski> chociaz przewaznie nie rownoczesnie
<Drathir> jacekowski: takie po 300?
<jacekowski> ta
<Drathir> to ceny aż tak spadły ? Za czasów miałem dostęp do przygotowywania i składania sprzętu na serwery to takie kontrolery dużo więcej kosztowały...
<jacekowski> jak kupujesz jakies starsze kontrolery
<jacekowski> stare modele
<jacekowski> ktorych nikt do serwera juz nie uzyje
<Drathir> dodatkowo jeszcze napęd taśmowy to ładnie koszt takiego serwerka wynosił...
<jacekowski> to kupisz je tanio
<witkol> sas owskie ?a za moich czasów zwykła płyta z raidem kosztowała trzy wypłaty też niemało ale w domu się tego raczej nie używa :)
<Drathir> no tak ale na mniej profesjonalne zastosowanie spokojnie wystarczy taki.
<Drathir> a jednak różnica jest i to znaczna...
<en0x> jacekowski: zgodze sie ze sprzetowe tak robia ale on mowil o softwarowym
<witkol> Drathir, ale chyba teraz taśmy to już pewnie muzeum co
<jacekowski> witkol: nie
<jacekowski> witkol: na co bys backupy robil?
<witkol> jacekowski,  no co Ty żartujesz
<witkol> na inne dyski nowe
<Drathir> wgtjako archiwum? Fakt że taśmówka ok 1.5k będzie kosztować ale na backup jak znalazł i wbrew pozorom nie jest to takie wolne...
<jacekowski> bueheheheheh
<jacekowski> witkol: a offsite backupy
<jacekowski> witkol: dyski sie do tego nie nadaja
<Drathir> tylko że to raczej przyrostowki...
<jacekowski> witkol: tasma jest wieksza kilkukrotnie szybsza
<jacekowski> i koszt samej tasmy jest znacznie nizszy niz dysku
<witkol> ile teraz wtakim razie kosztuje takie cudo i jakie ma parametry ??
<Drathir> w tej firmie co robiłem miałem guru od składania serwerów bardzo miło wspominam bardzo fajnie potrafił wszystko wytłumaczyć...
<jacekowski> witkol: jakies przyzwoite z 2-3kpln
<jacekowski> witkol: 1.5T na tasmie
<witkol> 2 -3 tyś
<jacekowski> witkol: i laduje na taka tasme 300M/s
<witkol> no niemało ale czas dostępu  o nie to niejest żle
<witkol> ale to koszt samej tamy czy całego stramera czy jak się to teraz nazywa
<Drathir> i wyszukiwanie na takiej taśmie podobno do najwolniejszych też niby nie należy...
<witkol> ?
<jacekowski> Drathir: 60s okolo, w najgorszym razie
<jacekowski> witkol: 30-40zl za tasme
<witkol> no za taśmę ale za czytnik do niej ?
<Drathir> nie wiem jak to w praktyce wygląda bo to było jedynie przygotowywane dla klienta końcowego sprzęt jaki sobie zażyczył...
<jacekowski> witkol: tasme
<jacekowski> witkol: streamer to 2-3kpln
<Dreadlish> heh
<jacekowski> policz sobie koszt dyskow zeby to zbackupowac
<jacekowski> w takim samym czasie
<witkol> a no to hmmm w sumnie ja wiem i dużo i niemało ;)
<jacekowski> i jesli masz 10-20T danych
<witkol> no dlatego to ciężko przeliczyć
<jacekowski> i tasma jest znacznie bardziej odporna mechanicznie
<Drathir> jacekowski: Aha no to fajnie hrhr też na początku myślałem że taśma to tak nie bardzo, ale też się przekonałem że do backupu jak najbardziej...
<witkol> chyba że ktoś się nożyczkami będzie bawił
<witkol> Drathir,  ja jestem trochę w szoku że to ciągle działa
<witkol> a pod co jest podpięte jakich używa portów ? chyba nie usb
<jacekowski> SCSI
<jacekowski> SAS
<Drathir> jacekowski: i to też dyski z minimum 10k najlepiej żeby były do backupu a one do tych tańszych chyba nie należą...
<jacekowski> FC
<jacekowski> Drathir: do backupu dyski zwykle 7.2 moglyby byc
<witkol> czyli mają własne kontrolery no to może i ciekawie to chodzić w praktyce
<Drathir> no i wagowo miejsce na dyski temperatura wilgoć...
<jacekowski> chociaz widzialem jakies na SATA tez
<jacekowski> i na usb
<jacekowski> chociaz to prostsze mniejsze wolniejsze modele
<witkol> na sata to oki ale na usb to bym chyba nawet w domu się bał o takie coś
<Drathir> no ten co ja miałem w ręce to slot 5.25? Dvd Zajmował...
<Drathir> witkol: też to unowocześniają napewno... Szyfrowania itp zapewne też obsługuje...
<witkol> no może i tak ale jakoś aż tak w usb niewierzę poprostu
<Drathir> Z tego co pamiętam ten serwerek wtedy miał być na wczoraj więc instrukcji nie miałem czasu pooglądać i poczytać...
<Drathir> teraz niestety ciężko o robotę...
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> wpadłem na durnowaty pomysł zrobienia czegoś ala 8085
<foreste> lol
<Drathir> witkol: a słyszałes o podkrecaniu usb?
<witkol> no raczej niebardzo próbowałem sam to zrobić ale niemaiałem zbyt pojęcia i mam o jeden lapciak mniej w domu ha ha
<Dreadlish> mi przybędzie na następny tydzień
<foreste> podkreca w grach typu cs
<witkol> Drathir,  jak można podkręcić
<foreste> podnosi mhz
<Drathir> Ostatnio jakaś firma wymyśliła patent działa narazie tylko na niektórych płytach głównych przyspieszenie kilkukrotne transferu danych...
<TheNumb> Drathir: nom, nazywa się to USB 3.0
<TheNumb> x)
<Drathir> podobno jest prawdopodobieństwo że na każdej płycie jest to możliwe...
<witkol> foreste,  jak podnoszą częstotliwość i sprzęt też nie każdy wytrzyma
<jacekowski> Drathir: cos pierdolisz
<TheNumb> jacekowski: uważaj, op czuwa :P
<witkol> Drathir,  niewierzą w to
<Drathir> nie nie usb3 na zwykłej 2
<TheNumb> Drathir: usb3 na śledziu? :P
<Dreadlish> jacekowskiego nie wywalał
<TheNumb> Albo Thunderbolt w macbookach pro ;x
<witkol> Drathir,  już myślałem że na 1 też a na dwójce no może ale nie na wszystkich
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie da sie
<jacekowski> Drathir: jest ograniczenie z jaka czestotliwoscia dziala usb
<jacekowski> Drathir: i wyzej tego nie podskoczysz
<Dreadlish> do wszystkiego jest ograniczenie
<Drathir> nie narazie u tego danego producenta płyt głównych tylko w kilku modelach to oferuje, ale pracuje już nad tzn żeby w reszcie modeli też uaktywnić...
<witkol> jacekowski,  może i trochę podniesie ale niewiele wątpię żeby aż tak żeby było czuć i  widzieć różnicę
<foreste> ale zemnie dekiel
<witkol> foreste,  :) co odwaliłeś
<jacekowski> Drathir: link
<foreste> na sf.net da repo zrobic
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo plyta nie ma nic do gadania
<jacekowski> Drathir: jak urzadzenie jeszcze musi dzialac
<witkol> foreste,  to ja niewtemacie :<
<foreste> robie kat tymczasowy wzucam kataloki i deb
<foreste> robie packages.gz
<witkol> Drathir,  ale to jest elektronika ma swoje max i koniec jak przegną to poleci coś
<foreste> z indexem
<Drathir> w standardzie windt oferuje oc usb i to działa, ale tam sam producent płyty głównej daje softa
<Drathir> ę
<jacekowski> nie ma czegos takiego jak oc usb
<Drathir> asrock już szukam
<jacekowski> usb ma bardzo scisly standard
<jacekowski> jesli cos jest poza tym nie dostaje certyfikacji
<Drathir> foreste: eureka
<jacekowski> i to nie jest wtedy USB
<Drathir> ale oni jakiegoś swojego patenta mają
<jacekowski> i co z tego
<jacekowski> to nie jest usb wtedy
<Drathir> http://www.asrock.com/Feature/XFastUSB/index.asp
<Drathir> jest w pełni kompatybilne z usb to ten sam port
<jacekowski> zauwaz ze nie ma loga USB nigdzie
<jacekowski> to nie jest certyfikowane
<Psotnick> http://www.engadget.com/2011/04/06/intel-rolls-out-10-core-20-threaded-xeon-e7s-shows-everyone-wh/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3mvxsmo> (at www.engadget.com)
<Psotnick> oł em dżi
<jacekowski> Drathir: a jak na razie to nie widze zadnego zewnetrznego benchmarka ktory by to potwierdzal
<Diabelko> Psotnick: eh, już myślałem, że wyświetla we wszystkich grach WH
<Diabelko> a tu jakiś suchar
<Diabelko> po co mi procesor, co nie ma funkcji sprzętowego WH!
<jacekowski> Drathir: wyglada to tylko na optymalizacje ustawien windowsa co do transferow z dyskow usb
<Psotnick> szkoda, że będzie mnie na niego stać jak będą procki parę razy wydajniejsze
<Psotnick> z resztą ARM ma przyszłość, bo W8 na niego ma wyjść
<Diabelko> Drathir: to raczej kwestia tego, że oni podrasowują windowsa, który ma problemy z przesyłaniem dużych ilości danych na urządzenia przenośne
<Diabelko> z fatem jeszcze sobie radzi
<Diabelko> ale dysk na USB to dla niego katorga
<Diabelko> na ntfsie
<Psotnick> na razie testują go na OMAPach, Nvidii Tegra(nie potrafię dziada odmienić ;D) i czymśtam jeszcze, ale nie pamiętam na czym
<Drathir> no nie ma bo to patent asrock na to ma...
<jacekowski> Psotnick: arm obecnie jest najpopularniejszym procesorem
<Drathir> jacekowski: podobno jest wzrost na dyskach wewnętrznych transferu... Ale to trzeba testów poszukać...
<Psotnick> jacekowski: wiem
<Psotnick> sam mam 3 ARM i 2 x86 ;)
<Drathir> jacekowski: możliwe, że optymalizacja, ważne że działa...
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: to czego ja nie widze go nigdzie u mnie w domu?
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: a masz telefon?
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: jak zaczniesz mówić o zmywarkach, mikrofalach itd. to sorry - analogowy jestem
<Psotnick> właściwie 4 ARM, ale z jednym padalcem są problemy
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: mam telefon - i tyle z arma
<Drathir> intel ostatnio miał parę wpadek...
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: a masz telewizor?
<Diabelko> Drathir: a jak może być wzrost transferu na dyskach wewnętrznych, jak nie ma dysków wewnętrznych usb? :p
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: mój starszak z dupą?
<Diabelko> chyba, że są, a ja o tym nie wiem
<Psotnick> jacekowski: jak w TV mam to 5 ARMów ;)
<Dreadlish> nie sądzę żeby on miał arma :D
<witkol> ARMy coś mi to mówi .. tylko co ?
<jacekowski> no to nie
<jacekowski> ale i tak masz w telefonie
<Drathir> jacekowski: thunderbolta do 2ghz podkrecili
<Psotnick> a licząc wszystkich domowników to jest 9ARM vs. 4 x86, więc jest różnica spora ;)
<TheNumb> Ja mam tylko jednego ARMa :(
<TheNumb> I to w iPodzie ;z
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Dreadlish> to ja jestem cofnięty i dalej jade na x86
<Drathir> te zintegrowane soc<czy jak na nie mówią> będzie rządzić... Podobno niedawno jakieś nowe modele wypuścili
<Psotnick> faak w MP3 też pewnie są :) to 4 więcej
<TheNumb> A nie, chwila... Jeszcze nokia :P
<Drathir> Dhazewnętrznych wybacz T9
<Diabelko> W czasach tych smarkfonów to co telefon to ARM
<TheNumb> Drathir: nie czaję, jak można z telefonu ircować ;x
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: można
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: ja tak co drugi dzień robie
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: :O
<Dreadlish> bez qwerty
<Dreadlish> jakbyś miał wątpliwości
<Drathir> Dreadlish: zewnętrznych wybacz T9
<Dreadlish> i z s60v3
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: która nokija? :P
<Drathir> TheNumb: a dlaczego by nie?
<Dreadlish> e51
<TheNumb> Drathir: katorga.
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: miałem :3
<Drathir> E51 rządzi...
<Dreadlish> nie zmienaim - nie mam kasy, poza tym czekam aż rynek sie ustabilni abo bardziej ruszy
<TheNumb> Ja następny biorę jakiś z androidem.
<Drathir> ostatnia nokia warta kupna n900
<Drathir> wszystkie nowe to jeden wielki szajs jak wejdzie w7 nokia upadnie...
<Drathir> n900 i ucieczka na bb
<Dreadlish> mi w zasadzie telefon jest potrzebny do dzwonienia, smsowania, posłuchania czegoś i czasem wejścia na neta
<witkol> podpowie mi ktoś jak można boota sobie postawić ?
<Dreadlish> witkol: tzn?
<Drathir> mirc
<TheNumb> witkol: que?
<Drathir> pod niego są chyba gotowe...
<witkol> można podobno boota sobie postawić żeby ktoś na nick niewszedł
<TheNumb> Aaa.. bota a nie boota ._.
<witkol> o bota
<Drathir> a to zarejestruj się...
<witkol> ;;)
<witkol> no jestem zarejestrowany
<TheNumb> witkol: /msg ChanServ
<witkol> chyba
<witkol> i wszystko
<Drathir> jak Ci ktoś wejdzie Ty przyjdziesz a on pod Twoim nickiem to go wyrzuci...
<witkol> a skąd będzie wiedział że ja to ja
<Drathir> a już myślałem że w przekliniaka chcesz się zmienić...
<en0x> zna ktos moze repo z gnome3 ?
<witkol> zmieniam częsciej mac i ip niż bieliznę
<witkol> he he
<Drathir> autoryzujesz się hasłem
<witkol> Drathir,  no tak
<TheNumb> witkol: kupujesz shella i stawiasz sobie sesję? :P
<TheNumb> Tak też można
<witkol> ale można podobno ustawić bota też sobie
<TheNumb> witkol: albo bierzesz sobie darmowego shella.
<TheNumb> witkol: jakieś samu.pl bshellz.net
<Drathir> TheNumb: masz jakieś darmowe?
<Drathir> już idę sprawdzać...
<TheNumb> Drathir: podałem, samu.pl (potrzebne zaproszenie) bshellz.net
<TheNumb> Ja mam płatnego.
<Dreadlish> samu - co was ciągnie do tego samu?
<Drathir> a to nie płatny nie potrzebny... Wystarczy mi to co mam...
<witkol> dobra inaczej ktoś coś nagada na kogoś lub o czymś jako że witkol i ktoś będzie mógł sprawdzić czy to ja z hasłem
<TheNumb> witkol: jeszcze raz...
<witkol> Drathir,  mi płatny też odpada :)
<TheNumb> Oj tam, 4 zł miesięcznie... fortuna ;]
<Drathir> widać czy jesteś zarejestrowany czy nie chyba...
<witkol> czy możesz np teraz sprawdzić że ja to ja że jestem zalogowany
<Dreadlish> jesteś
<witkol> no ja niewiem jesem tu newbie
<Drathir> TheNumb: ale mam z hostingiem więc nie opłaca mi się...
<witkol> Dreadlish,  a skąd wiesz ?
<witkol> ;)
<TheNumb> Drathir: też mam z hostingiem. php, ruby, python... co chcesz ^^
<Drathir> no ale fakt nie jest jakoś strasznie drogo choć lepiej wykupić serwer...
<Drathir> TheNumb: nie załamuj... :( aż tak dobrze to nie mam...
<witkol> TheNumb,  no na 4 ziko to jeszcze mnie stać he he ale co jak będę miał shella swojego ?
<Drathir> who
<Dreadlish> witkol: whois ->
<Dreadlish> 22:30   account  : witkol
<witkol> Dreadlish,  a jak bym był nie zalogowany to co pokarze
<Psotnick> ja walę na konkursie informatycznym było pytanie o maksymalny transfer miesięczny na NK.pl
<Dreadlish> witkol: nic
<TheNumb> Psotnick: żart?
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: zarąbać autorów
<witkol> Dreadlish,  whois ->
<witkol> he he i cio
<witkol> kupa
<Dreadlish> no
<Psotnick> oczywiście źle odpowiedziałem
<Dreadlish> 22:39   account  : witkol
<Psotnick> o fb tez jest pyrtanie
<Psotnick> ja walę
<Drathir> Psotnick: żartujesz prawda?
<Dreadlish> omg
<Dreadlish> zarąbać
<Dreadlish> może jeszcze dadzą pytanie o włosy z pochwy boxxy?
<Psotnick> nie
<Misiur> 328
<Psotnick> następne o NK
<Dreadlish> co to
<TheNumb> Psotnick: jaja sobie robisz, prawda?
<Dreadlish> mają sponsora?
<Psotnick> NIE
<Psotnick> tik tak, google it
<Drathir> aż wyrzuciło z przerażenia...
<TheNumb> http://see.eucip.pl/gra/web/
<TheNumb> to?
<Psotnick> tak, to to
<Dreadlish> "cip"
<witkol> spadam spać jestem padnięty narka wszystkim ! :)
<Dreadlish> + soft
<Dreadlish> cipsoft
<Dreadlish> :D
<Psotnick> Tibia ;p
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> ide spać
<Dreadlish> nie wiem why
<Psotnick> dobranoc
<Drathir> kolorowych...
<Drathir> po takiej informacji będą koszmary o nk i fb
<Psotnick> tylko 39 pytań zdążyłem odpowiedzieć
<Psotnick> Serwer jest przeciążony (error : 503)
<Psotnick> cały czas
<Drathir> na 503 chyba jeszcze nie trafiłem...
<harloczek> re
<Drathir> re?
<TheNumb> Drathir: no, re.
<Psotnick> wytłumaczcie koledze!
<Drathir> chowa się... ;p
 * Psotnick znajduje Drathira i wyciąga z kryjówki
<en0x> eh to sie dowiedzialem
<Drathir> czuje że to coś banalnego...
<TheNumb> Drathir: urbandictionary? ;z
<Drathir> o proszę...
<Drathir> ciekawe ciekawe
<TheNumb> Drathir: że używają czegoś takiego, co nie? :P
<Drathir> TheNumb: kompresja...
<sysek> THIS IS SPART
<sysek> A
<Drathir> TheNumb: Ciekawe usługi nawet mają...
<Drathir> ale zapewne nie wiedziałbym co z tym zrobić... Ale jak za darmo i cotygodniowe wejście na irc to ciekawa oferta...
<Drathir> za dużo ale... ;p
<TheNumb> :P
<Misiur> aż tak sie nie chce nikomu ciekawego tematu zrobić? :D
<TheNumb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?gl=PL&hl=pl&v=-YbKBDHlzQw
<TheNumb> `g Aural Planet
<TheNumb> `ping
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Aural Planet - official website.: <http://www.auralplanet.com/>
<Przekliniak> pong
<Drathir> mądry przeklinak
<TheNumb> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<TheNumb> Drathir: co ty się tak jarasz botem? :P
<Misiur> `pong
<Drathir> `g pokój
<Przekliniak> Drathir: Pokój – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia: <http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pok%C3%B3j>
<TheNumb> `g gnój
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Gnój (powieść) – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia: <http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gn%C3%B3j_(powie%C5%9B%C4%87)>
<Drathir> TheNumb: fajny bocik...
<Misiur> `g netbeans
<TheNumb> O, znalazł co trzeba :}
<Przekliniak> Misiur: Welcome to NetBeans: <http://www.netbeans.org/>
<Drathir> `g magicznypokoj
<Przekliniak> Drathir: Magiczny Pokój :: Strona Główna: <http://www.magicznypokoj.vot.pl/>
<Drathir> `g pokój na końcu korytarza
<Przekliniak> Drathir: Pokój na końcu korytarza / Nightmare at the End of the Hall (2008 ...: <http://www.filmweb.pl/film/Pok%C3%B3j+na+ko%C5%84cu+korytarza-2008-474126>
<Drathir> o właśnie
<Pabl0Escobar> `g przestać bawić się botem i śmiecić
<Przekliniak> Pabl0Escobar: Ekorodzice w akcji | ekonariusz | ekozycie: <http://www.femia.pl/ekozycie/ekonariusz/ekorodzice-w-akcji/menu-id-164.html>
<TheNumb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=isUFXNYT80k
<Misiur> `g 35 USD w PLN
<Przekliniak> Misiur: Convert Polish Zloty to Jamaican Dollar | PLN to JMD Currency ...: <http://themoneyconverter.com/PLN/JMD.aspx>
<Drathir> lol
<Misiur> Jamajka? Y no
<ea4t2> Bawił się ktos może nowym gnomem?
<Drathir> Pabl0Escobar: Zostałes eko Tata przekliniaka
<MatKill[PL]> a macie go już w ubuntu ?
<MatKill[PL]> ja ciągnę Fedorę z nim
<MatKill[PL]> bo do Gentoo raczej dzisiaj go jeszcze nie będzie
<ea4t2> z trójką?
<MatKill[PL]> tak
<MatKill[PL]> na gnome3.org
<MatKill[PL]> masz linka
<ea4t2> ciekawe, jak wielkie zmiany
<MatKill[PL]> tylko tam troszkę słabe serwery :P
<MatKill[PL]> tylko 260kb/s
<ea4t2> nie wiem, czy opłaca sie na ten moment pobierać ;)
<TheNumb> MatKill[PL]: w overlayu masz
<ea4t2> do jutra będzie w całym internecie ;P
<MatKill[PL]> może w ubuntu
<MatKill[PL]> bo w Gentoo, chyba ze 2-3 dni trzeba poczekać, aż uaktualnią portage
<ea4t2> a ubu 11.04 nie siedzi na gnomku 3?
<MatKill[PL]> nie mam ubu ... :>
<TheNumb> MatKill[PL]: przecież napisałem. W overlayu masz gnome3.
<TheNumb> ea4t2: nie, nie siedzi.
<MatKill[PL]> dobra
<TheNumb> ea4t2: gnome3 bardzo się różni od gnome2
<Drathir> to nie zadziała ? http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppas/66
<ea4t2> możnaby kiedyś obaczyć ;) troche kusi
<ea4t2> ale, czy będzie kompatybilne z ubu 10.04 lts? oto jest pytanie...
<MatKill[PL]> a czemu by nie ?
<ea4t2> dużo się mogło zmienić...
<MatKill[PL]> jak masz dobrze wspierany sprzęt, to nie powinno być różnicy czy LXDE, KDE, czy GNOME
<ea4t2> wystarczy sprawdzić :F
<TheNumb> Marne szanse. 10.04 ma za stare paczki
<ea4t2> kiedyś
<MatKill[PL]> apt-get install gnome nie zaktualizuje paczek ?
<ea4t2> TheNumb: nie za bardzo jestem za porzucaniem wersji LTS...
<ea4t2> i w takich sytuacjach przydałoby sie distro bardziej ciągłe
<TheNumb> ea4t2: gentoo, funtoo, arch, pld, sabayon, pclos
<TheNumb> ;p
<fi9o> pclos nie jest rolling
<ea4t2> tak, arch... nawet pobrałem
<TheNumb> ea4t2: chcesz gnome3 na 10.40 - backportujesz połowę distro ^^
<fi9o> debian sid jest.
<TheNumb> fi9o: jak nie? ;o
<ea4t2> ale ni ma czasu na zabawe w instalowanie
<fi9o> TheNumb: Tak, nie.
<TheNumb> fi9o: wydawało mi się, że jest ._.
<fi9o> lunar linux to rolling na przyklad
<TheNumb> Niedoinformowanie ;z
<fi9o> TheNumb: Zdarza sie najlepszym
<TheNumb> fi9o: a ja do takich nie należę x)
<ea4t2> szczegół ;)
<fi9o> TheNumb: (:
<TheNumb> anyways, idę spać
<TheNumb> gnight
<fi9o> ea4t2: Debian Sid - masz ciaglosc.
<fi9o> TheNumb: Bye
<ea4t2> brej nocy
<ea4t2> co do sida, to racja
<ea4t2> trzeba by miec czas...
<fi9o> No, chyba, ze PLD.
<fi9o> Osobiscie preferuje PLD.
<fi9o> Ale to takie tam moje zdanie.
<fi9o> Takie dosc egzotyczne.
<Drathir> TheNumb: gn
<Drathir> TheNumb: kolorowych znaczy się...
<foreste> lol
<foreste> kleszcz mnie terozuje
<Drathir> foreste: zabij robala...
<Drathir> window 2
<Drathir> http://bit.ly/hELv0X
<ea4t2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1471913 ~ a może jednak pójdzie? :)
<Drathir> http://bit.ly/iiXCTd
<Ultralisk> dzieje sie tu cos prosze panow?:)
<Drathir> cisza jest...
<Ultralisk> przed burza?
<Drathir> http://www.benchmark.pl/aktualnosci/Internet_bedzie_cenzurowany._Zglos_sprzeciw-33785.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3htnjng> (at www.benchmark.pl)
<Ultralisk> Dart... wiesz co bylo by najlepsza cenzura?
<Drathir> Przekliniak: grzeczny bocik...
<Drathir> po jednym ipv6 dla osoby ?
<Ultralisk> potrzeba skanowania dowodu osobistego przy wlaczeniu pc
<Ultralisk> + dmuchniecie w alkomat
<Ciaho> ale ich uciska ten nie cenzurowany internet
<Ultralisk> mnie nie
<Drathir> Ultralisk: lol
<Ultralisk> jesli by dali rade ocenzurowac glupote to jaknajbardziej za jestem
<Drathir> tylko że są tory itp
<Ultralisk> zamiast jp100% wyswietlilo by ze uzytkownik jest debilem to jaknajbardziej za
<Drathir> tory tunele i szwecja...
<Drathir> ale czuje że za jakiś czas trzeba będzie wykupić własny serwer za granicą i tunelami do neta się dostawac...
<Ultralisk> zw
<Drathir> w polsce małe prawdopodobieństwo że będzie lepiej...
<Ultralisk> re:)
<Drathir> wb
<Drathir> ;p
<Ultralisk> Drathir: dalej twierdzisz ze cenzura w necie to zło?
<Drathir> tak zło... Bo jak zablokują cały serwer to pełno innych stron popada
<Drathir> jak jest pornografia to usługodawca powinien od ręki usuwać...
<Drathir> albo odłączać tylko dane konto
<Ultralisk> pornusy ocenzurują?
<Drathir> powinno być tak osobny email. zgłoszenie do hostingu sprawdzają i po max 10min konto zablokowane...
<Ultralisk> ogolnie cenzura jest zła ale tak mysle ze czesc powinna byc jakos filtroana
<Ultralisk> jakie blogi "sweet focie" pisanie z lit3rkami etc
<ea4t2> branoc, zmykam
<Ultralisk> ea4t2: przyjemnych snów
<Drathir> 1350Mhz rdzeń 5200Mhz pamięć
<Drathir> powinni wymyślić lepsza autoryzacje...
<Ultralisk> jaką autoryzacje
<Drathir> i każda strona z erotyczną zawartością powinna mieć przymus posiadania specjalnego identyfikatora informującego o takich treściach...
<Drathir> wszystkie strony bez tego a zawierające treści erotyczne z ręki blokowane przez dostawcę serwera.
<Ultralisk> Drathir: niby to jest ze musis oswiadczyc ze masz 18 lat
<Drathir> w przeglądarkach że dziecko bez znajomości odpowiedniego klucza nie dostanie się na takie strony, bo będzie potrzebna autoryzacja...
<Drathir> to dziecko 5letnie może trafić i zaakceptować bawiąc się myszką hrhr
<Ultralisk> Drathir:  to fakt ale jesli na moim pc bawie sie tylko ja, dzieci brak to zbene:)
<Drathir> z tego co się orientuje jest taki system który informuje przeglądarki czy wyszukiwarki że strona zawiera treści erotyczne taki klasyfikator, powinni to bardziej rozwijać...
<Ultralisk> Drathir:  wiesz co sie rozwinie?
<Ultralisk> takie cos jak onionforum
<Ultralisk> tyle ze całe zło bedziesz mial w "osobnym" internecie
<Ultralisk> i zarobi na tym własciciel "prywatnej sieci bo zamisci baner reklamowy"
<Ciaho> nie zostawiać dziecka przy kompie samego i już
<Drathir> AMD zawstydzil Turbodymomena i wydał sterowniki do karty której jeszcze nie wydaje...
<Ultralisk> Ciaho: a nie lepiej pozwolic mu porno pogladac niz tłumaczyc skad sie dzieci biorą?
<Drathir> tak zbędne, ale powinna być taka funkcja nawet nie używana...
<Drathir> co to onionforum ?
<Ultralisk> Drathir: jakies tor sieci u znajomego widzialem jakies bzdury pisza i sa anonimowi
<Drathir> Ciaho: nie tylko jest dom niedługo przedszkolaki będą do przedszkola laptopy przynosiły... Nie upilnujesz...
<Ultralisk> Drathir:  a pamietasz czasy gdy rower to byl szpan?
<Drathir> Ultralisk: pozwól to Ci 12 do domu z brzuchem przyjdzie człowiek jak małpa...
<Ultralisk> społeczenstwo takie
<Ultralisk> pamietam ze jak ja chodzilem do szkoly jakas zaciazyla to ja palcami wytykali
<Drathir> co zobaczy to będzie próbował małpowac dorośli też a co dopiero dzieci... Każde dziecko za małego jest socjopatą...
<Ultralisk> a teraz po słonecznej imprezie 5 z klasy nabitych
<Drathir> tak społeczeństwo niestety teraz schodzi na psy co niestety z moich obserwacji muszę stwierdzić...
<Ultralisk> Drathir: i moze internet temu winny?
<Drathir> lepiej żeby było w tzn torze aniżeli luzem w necie...
<Drathir> ta... Kiedyś to zegarek na komunię to było niewiadomo jaka fajna rzecz...
<Ultralisk> dokladnie. a teraz co laptopy i siedzi 12 letni chlopak jakby mial autyzm
<Drathir> za moich czasów nikt w szkole nie był w ciąży... Ale osobiście jestem za tym żeby nie szykanowac takiej osoby a wspierać bo to tylko i wyłącznie wina bliskich tej osoby...
<Ultralisk> i kim chcesz zostac jak dorosniesz -informatykiem bo lubie komputery
<Ciaho> taa i lubienie komputera sie zaczyna na gg i kończy na grach
<Ultralisk> Drathir:  u mnie w podstawowce jednej sie zdazyło ale to wiesz co sie dzialo
<Ultralisk> cala szkola zdziwona
<Ultralisk> zawieszac ja chceili
<Drathir> 12 latka jak jej wytłumacze to odrazu wie co zrobić po prostu dobrze łapie nawet nie wiedząc i sama filmy robi montuje znaczy się...
<Ultralisk> gry wiesz zle niesa
<Ultralisk> nie są
<Ciaho> oj niektóre robią wode z mózgu
<Ciaho> tibia i inne metiny
<Ultralisk> ale nadmiar moze zryc baniak
<Ultralisk> Ciaho: jak by tybia byla international by moze inglisz trosze łapły
#ubuntu-pl 2011-04-07
<Ciaho> kumpel nie chodzi do szkoły nie chodzi jak ma event w metinie bo musi level nabijać
<Ciaho> nieprzespane noce też sie zdarzają
<Drathir> Ciaho: dokładnie... Albo głupiej tibii czy cs czy jak mu tam co zabija się ludzi... Później taki lata z siekierą...
<Drathir> już wolałem queakea bo tam przynajmniej jakieś stwory były...[B
<Drathir> Ultralisk: ja to bym zawiesił ta dyrektorke...
<Ultralisk> ja pamietam jak miałem 10 lat to mario królowało i tetris na atrapie gemboja:)
<Ultralisk> Drathir: to wiesz bylo cos dziwnego
<Ciaho> takiego lepiej nie ruszać podczas ceremonii grania w tibie bo skoczy z krzesłem
<Ultralisk> panowie my nie lepsi:)
<Drathir> grałes kiedyś w Lineage 2 ? Osobiście pogrywam na prywatnym serwerze rpg ale przynajmniej tam jest klimat i atmosfera z ludźmi idzie porozmawiać, a nie tibia czy metin co w autobusie lepki gadają że jeden dostanie za coś tam bądź innemu jak konto obrobić..
<Ultralisk> 1:02 a przed pc'tem
<Ultralisk> Drathir: tak gralem 4 lata
<Ciaho> biłeś kogoś z krzesła?
<Ultralisk> nie ale przed matura siege mialem
<Drathir> mario zawsze będzie królować, nie ma szans żeby umarło i pacman
<Ultralisk> Drathir: gdzie grasz?:)
<Drathir> Ultralisk: ja przed komórka ;p
<Ultralisk> w l2:)
<Drathir> hrhr proponuje pograć na serwerze rpg inna bajka...
<Ultralisk> klimatyczny?
<Ultralisk> kupie otra na damsucusa"szeptac?
<Ultralisk> czy ru offa mosz na mysli?
<Drathir> ja może od 8 lat mam kontakt z L2 na początku można powiedzieć że dragon to taki serwer dla mas potem kilka high rate ale nie dłużej niż z miesiąc się bawiłem bo mnie to nie kręciło od może ponad 2 na aurorze i nie zamierzam się z niej nigdzie ruszać...
<Drathir> nie off to dla mnie też masowka...
<Ultralisk> l2 bylo fajne do interlude
<Drathir> tak klimatyczny siema czy byłem dzisiaj w biedronce nie zobaczysz na ogólnym...
<Drathir> teraz też daje radę, aktualnie freya...
<Ultralisk> co TY
<Ultralisk> common itemy to nie to
<Ultralisk> destruch bez frenzy tez jest cienki
<Ultralisk> i kamalole
<Drathir> i co z tego że masz common to Ci tylko trochę ułatwia...
<Ultralisk> Drathir: tylko? normalnie to z z pl setu wchodziles w maja okolo 70 lvl a teraz mosz commony
<Ultralisk> paranoja
<Drathir> na klimatycznym można robić różne modyfikacje na potrzeby eventów...
<Drathir> max 86 teraz
<Ultralisk> to na siegu nudno:)?
<Drathir> żeby A uzbierać nie jest tak łatwo u Nas...
<Ultralisk> grunt to ludzie co graja
<Drathir> u Nas gra w porywach było najwięcej z 60osób może...
<Ultralisk> u mnie w "ally" z 200 ludzi stale online bylo
<Drathir> ale może być 10 osób siadasz z winkiem w Giran i się zaczyna zabawa i rozmowa...
<Ultralisk> Drathir: fajniesze byly wstawiania przed 5 bo epicki bos sie pojawil
<Drathir> takie masówki mnie znudziły... Choć mam jeden high rate ale rzadko gram...
<Ultralisk> jaki highrate dex, suprema ruski of
<Drathir> u Nas to raczej byłaby zbiórka całego serwera na określony czas...
<Ultralisk> Drathir: inaczej sie gra jak masz 86 ludzi na antharasa inaczej jak 600 naraz chce go zrobic:)
<Drathir> albo jest jakiś problem który dotyczy całego świata to nawet wrogowie stają się sprzymierzeńcami... Z serwerów rpg mało osób korzysta bo tutaj nie tylko  kręgi ale przede wszystkim dobra zabawa...
<Drathir> na takich high to sami ubijaja w setach +20
<Drathir> nie mówię że antka ale mniejsze... I tylko oczekiwanie na respawn i zabijanie jeden drugiego...
<Drathir> no i to co najgorsze donaty za ekwipunej- u Nas tego nie ma...
<Ultralisk> Drathir: na tyc serwach co wymienilem za donate mozesz co najwyzej plec zmienic
<Ultralisk> a zabawa jest wtedy jak w 20 osob rozwalisz 60 :)
<Drathir> na dragonie to chyba wszystko za donate można było...
<Drathir> a taki drake siedzi sobie zapewne na plaży...
<Ultralisk> za c4 na dragonie kolega sam siega zrobił:)
<Drathir> dragona raz fbi zamknęło było info na stronie to miesiąc chyba nie minął serwer  znów stał z backupem przywróconym w rosji...
<Drathir> dragon chyba obecnie hellbounda ma...
<Ultralisk> Drathir: obecne wole wiesz z dziewczyna gdzies wyjsc za cycka potrzymac jak siedziec i na siege czekac
<Drathir> no ja na siege nie czekałem chyba ani razu hrhr no z Twoim sposobem w połowie się zgodzę bo druga połowa może grozić poważna kontuzja utrata zębów bądź tym podobnymi hrhr
<Drathir> ndow 2
<Ultralisk> na trzymanie cycka trzeba se zapracowac :)
<Drathir> zależy jaka kobieta bo dajmy na to taka informacja tutaj równie dobrze możnaby było sobie nieźle na grabic hrhr
<Ultralisk> spoko moja kobieta jest atechniczna:)
<Drathir> oj uważaj bo może właśnie to czyta hrhr
<Drathir> przeklinak co to jest Scali bądź Scala
<Ultralisk> oby nie:)
<Drathir> zapewne byłoby ala ala i nauczka do końca życia hrhr
<Ultralisk> zas by było glosno ze w nocy nie spie:)
<Drathir> no ja nie wiem czy nie chodziłoby raczej o to co napisałeś a nie o to że nie śpisz hrhr
<Ultralisk> mozliwe:)
<Drathir> to Scali to coś podobnego do javy?
<Drathir> guardian na to przechodzi podobno...
<Ultralisk> to chyba spadam na TV bo jak ma mnie czytac to wole isc discovery popatrzec trzymajcie sie panowie
<Drathir> kolorowych...
<bez_nicku> hi mam pytanie, mial ktos z was problem z banshee taki, ze polowa pluginow nie dziala i nie da sie ich wybrac zeby dzialaly?
<en0x> ma ktos kolorowy motd?
<Drathir> bez_nicku: a nawet nie pamiętam...
<Drathir> ale sprawdze przy okazji...
<Drathir> jaka wersja?
<m477__> elo
<m477__> da sie zrobic przekierowanie zeby wypis szedl na konsole i do pliku jednoczesnie>
<m477__> ?
<bez_nicku> Drathir: Banshee 1.9.6
<Drathir> bez_nicku: dzięki jak będę miał dostęp to sprawdze...
<bez_nicku> kolega mowil ze tez tak mial ale zrobil update i mu dziala
<bez_nicku> a mi nadal nie :/
<bez_nicku> Breaks: banshee-extensions-common (< 1.6.1-2.)
<bez_nicku> moze to cos oznacza?
<Drathir> m477__: ps-aux | ps -aux > ps.txt
<Drathir> coś takiego ?
<m477__> chyba y thx
<Drathir> bez_nicku: to byłyby dodatki z opisu
<Drathir> Oho Netus zaczął działać...
<Drathir> bez_nicku: a to w synapticu sprawdzałes?
<Drathir> jaka cisza...
<Drathir> pora się przespać...
<sysek> hrhrhrr
<lisu> Heloł
<PoKrAk> joł
<lisu> siema
 * lisu walczy z lexem
 * PoKrAk relaksacyjną muzyke włączył
<lisu> nei ma to jak utrudniać ludziom, którzy wywalili kupe kasy na oprogramowanie, legalne!!!
<lisu> piraci mają łatwiej, skopiuje kuźwa i działa i zadowolony, a ty bądź poprawny etycznie i moralnie, płać i płacz
<PoKrAk> ano
<lisu> pierdziele, zglodnialem
<harloczek> re
<Dreadlish> o/
<AZRAEL_> hej jestem nowy zaczynam przygodę z ubuntu
<shpaq> mornin'
<PoKrAk> wal
<AZRAEL_> mam problem z skype karta muzyczna ati nie działa mi mikrofon
<Dreadlish> karta muzyczna ati ?
<PoKrAk> zintegrowana na czipsecie ati
<AZRAEL_> tak
<Dreadlish> hdaudio
<Dreadlish> mów że po polsku
<Dreadlish> nie masz yciszonego mikrofonu?
<AZRAEL_> laptop acer aspire 5530
<PoKrAk> AZRAEL_, googlowałeś ??
<AZRAEL_> cos znalazłem
<PoKrAk> hmm w sumie na moim acerze nie udało mi sie odpalic mikrofonu, ale nie zeby bardzo próbował
<AZRAEL_> ale niewiem czy zadziała
<PoKrAk> AZRAEL_, jak nie sprobujsz nie bedziemy wiedziec
<PoKrAk> do dzieła
<AZRAEL_> options snd-hda-intel power_save=0 power_save_controller=N position_fix=1 enable=yes
<banex> \o
<Dreadlish> u mnie działa odziwo
<AZRAEL_> oki zobaczę
<banex> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<AZRAEL_> wow zadziałało
<Dreadlish> czego miałoby nie?
<AZRAEL_> Przejdźmy do rozwiązania. Należy dokonać modyfikacji w jednym pliku, w tym celu wydaj komendę:
<AZRAEL_> gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<AZRAEL_> Zjedź na sam dół pliku i w nowej linijce wklej:
<AZRAEL_> options snd-hda-intel power_save=0 power_save_controller=N position_fix=1 enable=yes
<AZRAEL_> Zapisz i zamknij. Teraz czas na restart systemu dźwięku:
<AZRAEL_> sudo alsa force-reload
<AZRAEL_> sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<AZRAEL_> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/
<AZRAEL_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<AZRAEL_> sudo apt-get update
<AZRAEL_> takie cos zrobiłem
<Dreadlish> nie wsadzaj tu wszystkiego
<AZRAEL_> oki
<Dreadlish> poza tym - łaski nie robi że działaa :D
<Dreadlish> dziwne że od kopa nie chciał
<AZRAEL_> jestem nowy wiec zasad nie znam
<Dreadlish> heh
<AZRAEL_> czemu hehe
<Wizard> cześć!
<Dreadlish> Wizard: o/
<AZRAEL_> a co z tymi virusami na linuxa czy to prawda ze niema
<PoKrAk> ni ma
<Dreadlish> ni ma - tzn są ale ni widać :D
<AZRAEL_> a jaki anty virusa zainstalować
<PoKrAk> clamav
<Dreadlish> nie ma sensu
<Wizard> nie ma sensu
<AZRAEL_> dzięki
<Wizard> AZRAEL_: jesteś jakiś nowy?
<AZRAEL_> tak
<AZRAEL_> zaczynam na ubuntu
<Wizard> wystarczy tylko nie instalować nic spoza oficjalnych repozytoriów i uważać ze skryptami/poleceniami na forach
<Wizard> prędzej sam coś zepsujesz, niż ci to zrobi wirus
<Dreadlish> poza tym syf sie trzyma z daleka ;d
<Dreadlish> jak coś zrobią -> upgrade i zazwyczaj przestaje działać
<Wizard> jeden słynny przypadek 'wirusa' był skryptem dołączonym do wygaszacza z gnome-look.org
<Wizard> no tak, ja tak gadam, a właśnie w tle mi jhbuild gnome3 zaciąga i buduje
<Wizard> :S
<Dreadlish> po co wygaszacz? nie lepiej wyłączyć monitor?
<Wizard> Dreadlish: ja tylko mówię, jak było
<AZRAEL_> wyglądu nie zmieniam
<Dreadlish> Wizard: no wiem - znam gościa który się nadzaił :D
<PoKrAk> tak sobie traz zdałem sprawe i nie wiem jakim cudem monitor mi nie wchodzi w stan uśpienia
<Dreadlish> dmps?
<PoKrAk> hmm qna tylko jak to zrobic na innych stacjach
<AZRAEL_> a cos podobnego do JDownloader jak jest do windowsa
<Dreadlish> jdownloader ...
<Dreadlish> jest w javie
<Dreadlish> i był defaultowo pod linucha
<AZRAEL_> oki dzieki poszukam
<Wizard> AZRAEL_: jest w javie
<AZRAEL_> spadam do pracy  idę
<Wizard> miłej pracy
<Dreadlish> pobawim się osdevem
<Dreadlish> może coś zrobie co będzie działać
<Wizard> a ja czuję, że to gnome dzisiaj się nie zbuduje
<Wizard> szkoda
<Dreadlish> jzu
<Dreadlish> why sie wszyscy na nie napalają?
<Wizard> napalają?
<Dreadlish> bo tak mi sie zdaje
<Wizard> nie, wyszła nowa wersja, to robie upgrade, no chyba logiczne?
<Dreadlish> no to logiczne
<Wizard> (a rzeczywiście, to mam kisiel w majtach na samą myśl o budowaniu takiego kloca ze źródeł)
<Dreadlish> heh
<PoKrAk> hmmmm nawet nie mam czego upgrejtowac
<PoKrAk> zaraz sobie oblookam z livecd
<Wizard> które livecd?
<PoKrAk> gnome3
<Wizard> ah
<Wizard> livecd są dla mięczaków
<Wizard> znaczy jestem w pracy i nie mogę tego obadać
<PoKrAk> ja z e17 korzystam
<PoKrAk> gnome jest dla mieczaków :P
<fbu> cmin w find było od minutek?
<fbu> bo coś nie bangla
<torrocus> hej
<fbu> find /home/test/folder/ -name '*.png' -cmin +10 -delete
<fbu> i coś nie usuwa plikó starszych niż 10 min ;-/
<fbu> cholerka
<Dreadlish> wywal tego +
<Dreadlish> a nie wait
<Dreadlish> daj zamiast -cmin +10
<Dreadlish> -not -cmin 10
<torrocus> co może być przyczyną, że w przeglądarkach (FF, Chrome, Opera) na Ubuntu 10.10 klawisz backspace nie wraca do poprzedniej strony?
<Dreadlish> a u innych wracaJ
<Dreadlish> wraca?*
<torrocus> no właśnie sprawdzałem wszystkie przeglądarki
<torrocus> i backspace nic nie robi
<fbu> torrocus: sprawdź czy czasem inny program w tle nie ma takiego skrutu
<fbu> *skrótu :)
<PoKrAk> leeee to gnome3 bardziej pod touchscreeny porobione widze
<Dreadlish> heh
<torrocus> no tylko jak znaleźć taki program
<torrocus> to była świeża instalacja
<torrocus> doinstalowałem tylko różne przeglądarki i parę pakietów z IDE
<PoKrAk> mapowanie klawiszy
<PoKrAk> oblookaj
<torrocus> dodałem też innego usera i to samo
<torrocus> mapowanie klawiszy globalne w systemie?
<torrocus> sprawdzałem:
<torrocus> /usr/share/X11/xkb/keycodes/xfree86
<torrocus> oraz
<torrocus> /usr/share/X11/xkb/keycodes/evdev
<torrocus> i nie widzę nic co wygląda na przemapowanie backspace
<torrocus> sam backspace w edytorach działa
<PoKrAk> a z poziomu systemu popatrz na mapowanie w administracji albo w preferencjach
<PoKrAk> bedzie lepiej widoczne jak juz
<PoKrAk> a pozatym google pomoze
<PoKrAk> pierwsze z brzegu
<PoKrAk> http://itporady.pl/linux/ubuntu-klawisz-backspace-nie-dziala-w-mozilla-firefox/
<torrocus> skróty klawiszowe w preferencjach przejrzałem
<torrocus> ale to nie chodzi o sam FF
<PoKrAk> najpierw sprawdz jedno pozniej reszte
<torrocus> w FF już sobie ustawiłem
<PoKrAk> co ty myszlisz ze pomyslisz i masz
<PoKrAk> trza poszukac i pokombinowac
<PoKrAk> wiec noerz sie do roboty
<torrocus> no własnie kombinuję
<PoKrAk> bierz
<torrocus> no i chyba się standardy pozmieniały
<torrocus> i przeglądarki przestają obsługiwać backspace jako poprzednią stronę
<torrocus> teraz jest alt+[left/right]
<torrocus> może nawet i lepiej
<DaZ> mnie tam w operze myka
<PoKrAk> w ff 4 nie myka tylko z alt
<Dreadlish> ha
<Dreadlish> mam interrupty!
<misiek> siemka,
<misiek> mam pytanie, jak zrobic poprawnie aktualizacje ubuntu 10.10 do 11.04 ? wyrzuca mi błędy że nie może pobrać czegoś tam
<fbu> misiek: lepiej od nowa zainstaluj
<fbu> nie ma co sie babrać, ja tak sobie system rozwaliłem
<misiek> nie chce mi sie potem znów z bootloaderem grzebać
<misiek> windowsa bym znów stracił ;/
<fbu> dlaczego?
<misiek> ostatnio jak zainstalowalem linux po windowsie to stracilem go
<fbu> poprostu tylko formatujesz partycje linuxowe windowsa zostawiasz w spokoju, a bootloader sam wykryje winde i doda
<fbu> przerabiałęm to wiele razy
<misiek> właśnie mi nie wykrywał
<fbu> masz na tym samym dysku partycje linuxowe?
<misiek> dopiero z poziomu windy to zrobiłem
<misiek> ta
<fbu> a ukłąd jaki masz?
<fbu> układ
<misiek> no winda 1 partycja a potem jak leci
<fbu> przy instalacji wybierz ręczne ustawienie partycji
<fbu> pierwsza zostawiasz w spokoju reszte podmontuj / i /home i powinno być ok
<misiek> nie chce mi sie znów instalować :P
<fbu> czyta instalacja u mnie max 30min
<misiek> wole nie ryzykowac, wtedy grub miał odczytać winde, i tego nie zrobił
<fbu> aż dziwne
<misiek> ktos nawet z tad mi pomagal konfigurowac go
<fbu> to cos winda musi yebać sprawe
<misiek> a kiedy windows nie stwarzał problemów ;> ?
<Dreadlish> a nie stwarzał oO?
<misiek> robił *
<misiek> jedno to samo
<fbu> misiek: najoptymalniejformat all dysku, next install winshit next install łubuntu
<fbu> :D
<fbu> czasochłonne ale pożądek będziesz miał
<misiek> teraz chodzi dobrze
<misiek> xd
<PoKrAk> jeden komputer = jedna instalacja = porządek
<Dreadlish> jeden komputer = dwa dyski = problem solved
<misiek> jeden laptop - jeden dysk :]
<Dreadlish> jeden laptop - sata + pendrive + dysk usb
<Dreadlish> ;d
<misiek> ta i bede latał z dyskiem w kieszeni xD
<PoKrAk> nie uznaje 2 systemów na jednym kompue :/
<misiek> a 3 ?
<PoKrAk> powyzej 2 to nieetyczne
<PoKrAk> tfu powyzej 1
<misiek> jak działa to czemu niekorzystac
<PoKrAk> no chyba ze odpalasz drugi system z livecd
<PoKrAk> i wtedy zostawic sobie jeno partycje ext na pliki i zmiany
<PoKrAk> szkoda miejsca
<misiek> zawsze mozna wiekszy dysk kupic
<misiek> i update stoi na getting new packages ;/
<PoKrAk> ja tylko przedstawiam swoj punkt widzenia
<PoKrAk> dla nie dwa os`y na jednym kompie to bezsens
<misiek> moze i tak
<misiek> moze i nie
<misiek> kazdy ma swoje zdanie
<misiek> a tak nawiasem, zna się ktoś dobrze na debianie ?
<misiek> potrzebuje kogos do konfiguracji vps'a z DA
<Wizard> DA?
<lisu> re
<misiek> DirectAdmin
<Wizard> sup
<misiek> a za ile takie cos ?
 * lisu testuje gnome z gnome shell
<lisu> ee, to jeszcze nie wersja 3, wiec szybkością nie grzeszy.
<PoKrAk> odpaliłem livecd z gnome3
<PoKrAk> na telefon dotykowy by suie to nadało
 * Wizard buduje gnome3 jhbuildem
<Wizard> *** Checking out gnome-control-center *** [75/209]
<Wizard> jeszcze się pobuduje troszku :>
<kklimonda> Wizard: powodzenia ;)
<fbu> ktos testowal gnome3?
<fbu> wlasnie ssam iso livecd
<kklimonda> fbu: ja testuje
<fbu> kklimonda: i jak wrażenia?
<kklimonda> fbu: wiele do zrobienia
<kklimonda> fbu: ale, tak jak Unity, ma trochę fajnych rozwiązań.
<fbu> kklimonda:  da się wogule tego używać?
<kklimonda> tak
<fbu> kklimonda: dzis przetestuje to podziele się swoimi spostrzeżeniami
<fbu> unity nie przypasiło mi za bardzo
<kklimonda> Unity jest, moim zdaniem, bardziej skończonym produktem niż g-s
<kklimonda> ale g-s ma szansę być lepszy za parę wydań.
<fbu> jakoś gnome2 + docky + 4pulpity w zupłnośći mi wystarczyło
<fbu> może to kwestia przyzwyczajenia
<kklimonda> raczej tak
<Wizard> nie wiem, gnome-shell z betów bardzo mi się podobało, a unity wcale
 * Enlik nie dostrzega/nie zna różnicy
<Wizard> kklimonda: dzięki za powodzenia, właśnie dostałem jakiś błąd
<Wizard> wykrakałeś
<Wizard> Enlik widocznie jest ślepy
<Enlik> Ale tez znam oba tylko pobieznie z historyjek
<kklimonda> Enlik: heh
<Wizard> nie ma to jak wyrobiona opinia
<Enlik> Napisalem tylko, że nie znam różnicy, a nie że takowej nie ma!
<Enlik> A wyrobionej faktycznie nie mam, bo nie testowałem... :(
 * DaZ sobie względnie niedawno wrzucił gną3 i liczy na wielką klęske
<kklimonda> Enlik: napisałeś też, że nie dostrzegasz ;)
<Wizard> DaZ: to będzie wielka klęska
<Wizard> tylko teraz nie ma już dokąd spierdalać ;P
<Wizard> znaczy.. zawsze można używać panela, tylko kto to będzie rozwijał?
<DaZ> pewnie sie znajdą jakieś nerdy
<kklimonda> nikt, zresztą gnome-panel jest przerabiany tak, by wyglądał jak gnome-shell ;)
<DaZ> zresztą, mi tam dobrze z kde
<kklimonda> gnome-shell to spora zmiana
<Enlik> kklimonda: no nie dostrzegam bo ledwo widziałem :)
<kklimonda> ale imo ciekawsza niż to co deweloperzy KDE zrobili w 4.0
<Wizard> ta, tak samo było z plazmą
<Wizard> kklimonda: też tak myślę
<Wizard> ma to ręce i nogi
<kklimonda> GNOME jak zwykle skupia się na usability
<Wizard> bo kde to przede wszystkim nie miało głowy
<Wizard> ;>
<kklimonda> a nowy temat dla Gtk+3 jest po prostu śliczny
<DaZ> yyy
<kklimonda> szkoda, że go nie sportują do Gtk+2
<DaZ> jest? :f
<DaZ> ja tam bym powiedział, że jest paskudny jak noc
<kklimonda> DaZ: no - całość świetnie ze sobą współgra, a pomysł z alternatywnym, ciemnym tematem dla niektórych aplikacji jest genialny.
<en0x> mi sie tez podoba DaZ
<kklimonda> brakuje dobrych ikon tylko
<Wizard> en0x: a teraz przeczytaj co napisałeś
<en0x> hmm
<Wizard> kklimonda: a tango? :>
<DaZ> eh, chyba używaliśmy innych środowisk
<en0x> [;
<kklimonda> Wizard: a to jest oficjalny zestaw ikon dla gnome?
<Wizard> nie wiem
<Wizard> dowiem się jak zainstaluję
<sysek> .
<DaZ> odpaliłem to całe trzecie gnom to zauważyłem tylko brzydki styl gtk, jeden guzik w metacity, paskudny górny panel brak minimalizacji i jakiś paskudny efekt przełączania pulpitów
<DaZ> czy tam co robiło to dziwne oddalenie pulpitu do wielkiej ściany miniaturek okien :f
<Wizard> DaZ: nie idziesz z duchem czasu
<DaZ> niestety.
<Wizard> ale domyślam się, że xfce przybędzie użyszkodników
<kklimonda> pożyjemy zobaczymy
<firemark> Wizard: nie przybędzie
<DaZ> czemu nie? >:
<kklimonda> bo xfce się rozwija powooooli
<Wizard> na razie mój werdykt nie został wydany
<Wizard> na razie duży minus za problemy z jhbuild
<Wizard> ale to mało istotne, bo nie dotyczy potencjalnych ciućmoków, co tego będą używać
<kklimonda> największy problem gnome3 jest taki, że połowa aplikacji ciągle z Gtk+2 korzysta, i wyglądem nie pasuje ;)
<winter> o/
<qermit> rzygać mi się chce
<qermit> ratyujcie
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> qermit: #kibel, e nie tu
<Wizard> pomyliłeś kanały
<qermit> byłem już ale nie działa
<Wizard> na ubuntu wszystko działa!
<sysek> na widnowsie tez
 * fbu windows zło!
<qermit> http://deser.pl/deser/1,111857,9391015,Tajemnicza_blizna_Obamy__Prezydent_USA_mial_operacje_.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/444l36o> (at deser.pl)
<Wizard> sysek: nieprawda
<Wizard> mogę to udowodnić w prosty sposób
<Drathir> podmienili go...
<Drathir> Witam...
<firemark> qermit: co ty robisz na tym serwisie?
<kklimonda> marnuje czas, nie widać? ;)
<Wizard> jakie ciekawe nicki
<Wizard> kichawa, AaaA, eddd
<kichawa> macie gnome3 w ubu ?
<Wizard> jeszcze się kompiluje
<Drathir> Wizard: szacowany czas ?
<Wizard> pojęcia nie mam
<Wizard> były problemy z niektórymi paczkami, buduję się od 9
<Wizard> mniej więcej
<Drathir> who ostrzega przed nadużywaniem antybiotyków...
<Drathir> Wizard: może o 19
<qermit> firemark: jestem
<Wizard> Drathir: nie wiem, zostawię kompa włączonego, jutro rano przyjdę to zobaczę
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> na razie jest 118/209
<Wizard> *** Checking out evolution *** [118/209]
<Drathir> hrhr
<Wizard> Drathir: jak znam życie, to odpalę to i dostanę segfaul
<Wizard> t
<Dreadlish> where?
<Drathir> Wizard: a to że źródła robisz tak?
<Wizard> ta, jhbuildem
<Wizard> nigdy tego wcześniej nie używałem
<Wizard> spory ruch dziś na #gnome :)
<prs> re
<prs> Komu się nudzi? :)
<Dreadlish> eee?
<prs> poszukuję jakiegoś wolnego testera do sensownego przeklikania się przez aplikacje.
<TheNumb> prs: co to za aplikacja? ;z
<Dreadlish> właśnie
<prs> internetowa. ;)
<Dreadlish> do czego
<Dreadlish> ;d
<prs> Dreadlish: jak jesteś zainteresowany to się dowiesz. :P
<Dreadlish> heh
<TheNumb> prs: może będę zainteresowany jak się dowiem.
<PoKrAk> ile płacą ??
<prs> nic nie płacą.
<Dreadlish> je tam
<Dreadlish> nawet za piwo nie oddadzą
<Wizard> prs: synergy?
<Wizard> czy jak to się tam zwało
<Wizard> a nie, inaczej
<Wizard> selenium
<Wizard> o
<Wizard> tego kiedyś używałem
<Drathir> Wizard: ja z budowania to jedynie ant i build make install
<Wizard> można makra nagrywać z przeglądarki, podłączać do junita i parę innych
<foreste> czesc
<Wizard> czesć foreste
<prs> Wizard: na razie w sumie wystarczy mi zwykłe przeklikanie się i przesianie takich grubych bugów, ale jak umiesz selenium obsługiwać to się nie rozłączaj. ;)
<foreste> kklimonda:  jestes ?
<Wizard> Drathir: to jest proste i ma przykładowy conf
<Wizard> prs: niekoniecznei umiem, kiedyś tego używałem do robienia makr prostych
<Wizard> w sensie wyklikania na szybko danych testowych np.
<Wizard> ;P
<Drathir> Wizard: wiem wiem że proste dlatego problemów z tym nie miałem...
<Wizard> Drathir: mówię o jhbuild
<foreste> W: Nie udało się pobrać http://sourceforge.net/projects/mybuildpackaged/files/apt/./pl  Otrzymano pojedynczą linię nagłówka o długości ponad 360 znaków
<foreste> coto za blad ?
<Drathir> ktoś się machnął w źródle?
<Wizard> Drathir: nie używałem tego wcześniej, ale jest dobrze opisane
<foreste> !seen kklimonda
<Drathir> Wizard: plus linuksa w większości przypadków wystarczy przeczytać i zadziała...
<kklimonda> foreste: co tam?
<foreste> mam blad swym repoz ;d
<Wizard> Drathir: no to nie konfigurowałeś nigdy radiusa :)
<foreste> W: Nie udało się pobrać http://sourceforge.net/projects/mybuildpackaged/files/apt/./pl  Otrzymano pojedynczą linię nagłówka o długości ponad 360 znaków
<foreste> to mi wywala apt-get update
<Drathir> Wizard: niestety nie, i nie za bardzo wiem w ogóle co to jest jedyne co mi się kojarzy to serwer uwierzytelniania...
<Wizard> w skrócie
<Wizard> i nie niestety - na szczęście
<foreste> kklimonda:  co moze oznaczac ?
<kklimonda> foreste: nie jestem pewien - dodaj plik Release może?
<kklimonda> bo powinny być Packages.gz i Release
<foreste> jak go steozyc ?
<Drathir> Wizard: aż taki straszny ?  W sumie tego czasem się też w routerach wifi nie używa?
<kklimonda> ja korzystam z takiego dla pbuildera: http://paste.ubuntu.com/590770/
<mati75> re
<Drathir> wb
<foreste> repoz robilem  wedlug tuta na dropbox
<foreste> ale p;iki wgralem  przez shell :)
<Drathir> a właśnie pod dropa idzie jakoś spod ssh się dostać?
<foreste> nawt sf.net ma shell^^
<foreste> nawet
<Drathir> to ja się mecze jak głupi przez www spod telefonu... Ech...
<Drathir> bo oczywiście nie pomyślą o jakiejś aplikacji pod symbiana...
<Drathir> choć na każda praktycznie inna platformę jest...
<kklimonda> cóż, jaki system, taki brak aplikacji ;)
<Drathir> kklimonda: do niedawna był najbardziej popularnym systemem...
<foreste> kklimonda:  jak wygenerowac swoj plik realase ?
<foreste> ale jest bardziej popularny niz wp7 :P
<Drathir> a teraz całkiem ulegnie zapomnieniu choć symbian podobno nawet hdmi potrafi obsłużyć... Kiedyś gdzieś trafiłem na taka listę możliwości które symbian a nie telefon obsługuje...
<Drathir> jak w7 wejdzie na nokie to nokia padnie... Dlatego ostatnia warta byłaby tylko n900 wszystkie nowe to byle co...
<Quintasan> kklimonda: A nie wiesz czy Artur dostał sponsorship?
<Drathir> a po n900, bb
<Admc> Da się jakoś xchata ustawić żeby automatycznie logował na konto po podłączeniu do serwera irc?
<Drathir> a komendy są w ustawieniach... ?
<Drathir> dać się raczej musi bo takie rzeczy nawet w appletach javy na komórki są...
<kklimonda> Quintasan: nope
<kklimonda> Quintasan: co do Artura to sprawdź wczorajsze maile na ubuntu-devel-discuss w ogóle
<Drathir> podobno ovh wprowadziło ipv6 na swoich serwerach...
<Drathir> Admc: i jak?
<Admc> próbuję komende ustawić
<Quintasan> kklimonda: ubuntu-devel-discuss? jakoś nic nie widzę za bardzo
<kklimonda> Quintasan: no to ubuntu-devel ;)
<kklimonda> wczoraj, jakoś po południu był mail o Arturze na listę.
<Drathir> Admc: /join # ? czy jak to było
<foreste> kklimonda: release.gpg jak wygenerowac ?
<kklimonda> foreste: nie jest ci potrzebny
<foreste> mhm
<foreste> to czemu ignoruje mi moje repoz ?
<Admc> dziwne to
<Admc> nie mogę znaleźć tego nigdzie
<Admc> w yaaic od razu znalazłem
<Quintasan> kklimonda: herp derp -_-
<Admc> ustawiłem żeby przy połączeniu wysyłało hasło do nickserva i działało
<foreste> koncowy blad taki
<foreste> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Admc> a w xchacie nie mogę czegoś takiego znaleźć
<kklimonda> Quintasan: ano właśnie ;)
<kklimonda> foreste: końcowy błąd to taki błąd zbiorczy, to co ważne jest wyżej
<Drathir> Admc: może się inaczej nazywać
<Admc> Drathir, po prostu w opcjach było wysyłanie komend po połączeniu z serverem
<Admc> jest, znalazłem
<Admc> w ustawieniach serwera było
<Drathir> admautomatyczne polecenia albo coś takiego /msg NickServ identify  tak?
<Drathir> Admc: zobaczymy czy zadziała
<Admc> Nie, po prostu jest pole hasło do nickserv
<Drathir> Admc: to jest prościej niż w apletach javy na tel...
<Admc> ta, ale nie mogłem tego znaleźć
<Admc> :D
<Admc> btw, telefony z javą są do dupy
<Admc> lepiej mieć telefon z jakimś systemem operacyjnym tylko Symbian Android iOS czy Maemo
<Drathir> 6230i do d?
<Misiur> Dobry
<Admc> Drathir, tak miałem ten telefon i jest kiepski jak na dzisiejsze czasy
<Misiur> *znaczy dzień dobry, nie wypowiadam się o telefonach :D
<Drathir> na tym tel z 12h muzyki odtwarzania i bombusa i jeszcze baterii zostanie...
<Admc> 12h to mało
<Drathir> ma odtwarzacz karta 2gb śmiga aż miło...
<Admc> ja mam kartę 16 GB, 2 GB to mało
<Admc> lubię mieć dużo śmieci i filmów na telefonie
<Drathir> mało na telefon który ma ponad 5lat i bateria nie wymieniana ?
<Admc> tak
<Drathir> 6230i mmc 16gb nie ma chyba
<Admc> 6230i to nawet takiej nie obsłuży
<Admc> :D
<Admc> on tylko do 2 GB
<Admc> a przy karcie powyżej 512 MB telefon muli jak cholera
<Admc> mój brat używa teraz tej Nokii i trzyma z 2-3 dni
<Admc> a jak była nowa to trzymała tydzień
<Drathir> ja na 6230i złego słowa nie mogę powiedzieć ma wszystko co potrzeba... Długo trzyma bez ładowania chociaż był bardzo mocno używany...
<Drathir> musi być dobra karta, 2gb kingstonea wcale nie mula, muzyka i filmiki śmigają...
<Drathir> e51 jak obrazie 8gb szkoda kasy na 16żeby sprawdzić...
<Drathir> narazie*
<Drathir> Admc: tylko że na tym tel były czasy że przechodziło 6k sms miesięcznie więc naprawdę sporo używana... Fakt że nie ma minimalizowania aplikacji ale telefon bardzo wytrzymałe wykonany... Teraz takich nokia już nie potrafi robić...
<Admc> Dla mnie ten telefon ma za małą moc obliczeniową
<Admc> CPU 104 MHz i 4 MB ramu
<Diabelko> Zabiłem Debiana :(
<Diabelko> nie mam siły już
<Admc> Diabelko, łączymy się z tobą w bulu i nadzieji
<Psotnick> wskrześ
<Diabelko> Admc: weź, squeeze jest dziki ;P
<Psotnick> nie problem ;)
<Drathir> Diabelko: nie ładnie zabijać... Co się stało?
<Diabelko> rozdzielczości nawet dobrać nie umie, sterowników nvidii nie zainstaluje ;P
<Psotnick> chociaż był już taki jeden co wskrzeszał i nie za dobrze skończył
<Diabelko> Drathir: zaktualizowałem kernela, iksy i drajwerami nvidii nowy konfig do iksów dałem
<Admc> właśnie wrzucam najnowszą fedorę z gnome 3
<Admc> na pendrivea
<Admc> mam nadzieję że będzie lepsze niż unity
<Diabelko> Admc: ta najnowsza fedora z gnome 3 to chyba jest przeróbka gości z gnome3.org
<Diabelko> a nie fedory ;P
<Admc> bo unity jest krótko mówiąc kiepskie na tą chwilę
<Drathir> Admc: na czasy tego telefonu nie było tak źle... A w nim nawet ftp działa, bombus i opera co więcej potrzebne... Może ssh ale nie sprawdzałem jeszcze czy pójdzie...
<Drathir> Diabelko: i tylko po tym padło ?
<Diabelko> Drathir: tak, ale przepięknie
<Diabelko> połowę demonów wywala "failed!"
<Diabelko> co drugi krok odpalania systemu jest teraz "failed!" tak po prawdzie
<Drathir> Diabelko: może w configu błąd zrobiłeś jakiś
<Admc> Drathir, pomijając to że opera ładuje się 30 sekund a przy otwartych dwóch kartach się krztusi to działa
<Diabelko> Drathir: jak to nvidia robiła :D
<Admc> po za tym przy emulacji gameboya color jest prędkość około 40%
<Diabelko> Muszę przyznać, że jeśli chodzi o łatwość konfiguracji vga i dźwięku linuksowi cholernie daleko do windowsa ;P
<Drathir> Diabelko: może jajko jakieś uszkodzone?
<Admc> i pliki png otwierają się cholernie długo
<Diabelko> Drathir: mam 3 jajka i żadne już nie wstaje
<Diabelko> coś pokiełbasił apt
<Admc> no i wyświetlacz 208x208 to parodia, cholernie mało aplikacji jest na tą rozdzielczość
<Drathir> Admc: ten telefon ma swoje lata trzeba poprawkę wziąć...
<Drathir> Diabelko: a to nie jest tak że teoretycznie inne jajka powinny normalnie wstać?
<Drathir> Admc: ale za to jest czytelny i pixele ma małe znaczy się plamke
<Diabelko> Drathir: powinny, ale jeśli apt pokiełbasił jakieś magiczne konfigi przy wgrywaniu nowego to niekoniecznie
<Diabelko> a to byłoby całkiem normalne jak na apt
<Drathir> wez porównaj sobie do nowszego se k300 tam masz taka plamę że gołym okiem widać z daleka
<Admc> o, idę testować gnome 3
<Admc> :D
<Drathir> Diabelko: to teraz wiedziac to będę się bal sam jajka robić...
<gjm> Bry
<Drathir> cicho wszędzie... głucho wszędzie...
<Drathir> wszyscy gnoma testują?
<Admc> powiem tak
<TheNumb> Nikt nie testuje gnome. Syf, syf, syf ;z
<Diabelko> Admc: genialne ;D
<Diabelko> właśnie wytestowałem
<Admc> jakim cudem system z pendrive tak szybko się uruchamia?
<Diabelko> jedyne czego nie widzę na wierzchu w gnome 3 to wejście do preferencji
<Diabelko> Admc: nie wiem, ale to naprawdę szybko się odpala
<TheNumb> Diabelko: przycisk wylogowywania
<Diabelko> w dodatku ma setki pakietów :P
<Admc> no i nie mogłem znaleźć miejsca gdzie można ustawić statyczne ip
<Admc> bo mam wyłączone dhcp
<Diabelko> Admc: z tego co widzę, to chyba trzeba w tej szukajce wstukać net
<Diabelko> i powinno wyskoczyć network prefs
<Admc> no ale tam można tylko wybrać sieć do której chcę się połączyć
<Diabelko> a, faktycznie shit
<Diabelko> no ale cóż, nowe gnome nowe bugi :D
<Diabelko> Admc: a do tych ekranów można chyba pisać configi własne w pythonie
<Drathir> a 10.10 powoli się uruchamia?
<kklimonda> Diabelko: preferencje są w menu które masz pod nazwą użytkownika, tam gdzie wylogowanie
<Drathir> jaka ocena będzie coś z tego?
<kklimonda> Drathir: będzie, będzie
<Drathir> na wolnym sprzęcie będzie chodzić?
<kklimonda> Drathir: na moim laptopie sprzed 3-4 lat chodzi
<Drathir> takim do 5lat
<Drathir> czyli ok jest
<kklimonda> Drathir: potrzebujesz pewnie ze 2GB ramu, dobrej grafiki (z dobrymi sterownikami) i w miarę szybkiego procka (ale bez szaleństw)
<Drathir> tylko że do ubuntu raczej nie wejdzie jeśli to unity na królować...
<kklimonda> u mnie g-s zajmował jakoś ponad 700M z przeglądarką, klientem poczty, emacsem i banshee (plus terminal chyba) więc nie ma wymagań strasznych.
<kklimonda> Drathir: nie będzie na płycie, ale będzie w repozytorium.
<Drathir> kklimonda: tylko czy jeśli się zainstaluje będzie jakoś kompatybilny i nie będzie błędów wyrzucał co krok...
<kklimonda> Drathir: w 11.10 nie powinno być już problemów.
<Drathir> tak jak słyszałem kiedyś że to od haseł w ubuntu to dziwny wynalazek...
<Drathir> narazie na 10.04 w którym nie działa wbudowany wewnętrzny mikrofon ale pod 10.10 już działa...
<Diabelko> kklimonda: faktycznie
<Diabelko> ale jak wpiszesz coś, to on to znajduje i wyświetla pod zakładką preferences, której nie ma po prawej stronie
<lisu> motyw: laptop hp pavilion, załącza się, 1 sekunda i wyłącza,  i taki cykl co sekundę... jakieś podpowiedzi, co może być? grafika padła/płyta/north bridge?
<Drathir> 90% na kurz
<lisu> e?
<lisu> przedmuchać?
<Drathir> przegrzewa się... A z tego co zaobserwowałem hp lubią sporych temp nabierać...
<lisu> zobaczymy, rozbiore, zobacze
<lisu> ale wątpie
<Drathir> możesz spróbować zaszkodzić nie zaszkodzi a może sprawdzić że chociaż wentylator nabierze obrotów żeby zacząć chłodzić...
<lisu> zobaczmym
<kklimonda> Drathir: przegrzewa po sekundzie?
<Drathir> bo ja przeważnie wolę dmuchać jak wentylator pracuje, choć zapewne to niebezpieczne bo sprzęt włączony to kurz wtedy na zewnątrz wychodzi...
<Drathir> no jak nie masz gwarancji to odrazu rozbieraj...
<Drathir> kklimonda: przecież na dzień dobry w biosie procek leci max mocy...
<kklimonda> Drathir: no ale sekunda to dużo za krótko by zagrzać procesor do takiej temperatury, w której by się wyłączył
<lisu> wlasnie
<lisu> reset bios
<Drathir> ewentualnie dodatkowo kurz na ramie bądź płycie może takie coś powodować...
 * gjm kocha takie pulpity http://ompldr.org/vODF1dQ
<Drathir> kklimonda: jeśli ktoś nie sprawdzał temperatury i to od kurzu że przestał w ogóle się uruchamiać to prawdopodobnie pasty termo już nie ma...
<firemark> gjm: z?
<gjm> firemark: w takim stylu
<firemark> gjm: ale jaki wm
<gjm> nie wiem co to jest
<Drathir> lisu: jeśli nic nie ruszałes w biosie to reset prawdopodobnie nic nie da... Ale nie zaszkodzi spróbować...
<gjm> na forum crunchbang'a znalazłem
<gjm> i bym se taki zrobił chętnie
<Drathir> ale tak ogólnie to ja się w ogóle nie znam...
<Admc> czas poczuć się jak za dawnych lat
<Admc> idę pograć w heroes 3
<Admc> przez wine
<Drathir> ADMmario pacman
<kklimonda> hmm, aby pograć na linuksie w gry sprzed 10 lat, trzeba wyjść z irca? ;}
<kklimonda> </troll>
<winter> kklimonda: bawiłeś się może lms?
<Drathir> winter: to nie jest czasem taki panel zarządzania?
<Diabelko> lol, LMS jest dziki
<kklimonda> winter: a bliżej? bo to parę rzeczy ma taki skrót chyba ;)
<Diabelko> on ma tam nawet zintegrowany system pt. "Kto mi tu kutfa nie zapłacił"
<Diabelko> kklimonda: wydaje mi się, że jemu chodzi o Lan Managament System :P
<winter> kklimonda: lan managment system
<Drathir> winter: jeśli tak to dzięki wielkie za przypomnienie, bo z głowy nazwa mi wypadła i nie mogłem znaleźć...
<winter> http://lms.org.pl/
<winter> bawił się tym ktoś?
<kklimonda> winter: nie bawiłem się
<Diabelko> winter: to ich stare www
<kklimonda> ktoś jeszcze dzisiaj robi trzepaki?
<Diabelko> już dawno mają lms.rulez.pl
<Diabelko> :D
<winter> eh, prawdopodobnie b ęde musiał się z tym zmierzyć
<winter> no mają też
<winter> odpaliłęm na wirtualnej fedorce ale nie komunikuje się z mysqlem
<Diabelko> winter: po ch komu lms?
<Dreadlish> re
<Dreadlish> coś mi neta urwało
<winter> Diabelko: jest tutaj taka firma z którą być może będę pracował i która chce to zaimplementować
<winter> i być może przyjdzie mi na tym pracować
<winter> Diabelko: stawiałeś to może?
<kklimonda> winter: rozwiązanie które od ładnych 4 lat nie jest rozwijane?
<kklimonda> winter: powodzenia życzę
<winter> :-[
 * lisu resetuje biosa
<kklimonda> a nie, czekaj - w cvs są jakieś commity!
<kklimonda> ;)
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: ostatni news 2011/03/18 ?
<kklimonda> ale współczuję
<winter> no instalacja jest tragiczna, żadnych paczek, wszystko ręcznie
<winter> i nadal nie gra z mysqlem
<kklimonda> Diabelko: to w takim razie lms.rulez.pl jest lekko outdated ;)
<Dreadlish> lepiej robić wszystko w "wiejski informatyk stajl" bez żadnych tragicznych frontendów ;d
<kklimonda> kurde
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: ^
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: u mnie jakoś jest aktualne
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: u mnie lms.org.pl ma newsy z 2011, a lms.rulez.pl z 2007
<Dreadlish> u mnie oba tak samo
<kklimonda> a, bo ja patrzę na angielską wersję
<Dreadlish> no ;d
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> trza zapłacić za hpka bo siedzenie na tym acerze to lekko mówiąc "dręczące je"
<gjm> to mój pulpit - http://wstaw.org/w/rcL/
<Dreadlish> no no
<Dreadlish> piękny cairo-compmgr
<Dreadlish> a jak już dajesz scrota z delayem to masz czas żeby schować okno z jego terminalem ...
<gjm> musiałem dać transparent bo mi moją kozacką tapetkę przysłoniło
<Dreadlish> "kozacka"
<sysek> zif
<Dreadlish> kOrwa
<Dreadlish> ale deszcz leje
<gjm> Dreadlish: dobry pomysł
<Drathir> Ulki są fajne...
 * sysek @ 0209. Jimi Hendrix - [Electric Ladyland #11] 1983
<Dreadlish> ale mi sie zrymowało
<Dreadlish> scrota z delayem - okno z terminalem :D
<Dreadlish> poza tym - naulitusa mogłeś schować też
<Dreadlish> mój p3 i tak jest bardziej kozacki :D
<sysek> dupa
<sysek> a nie desktop
<Drathir> 18.3.2011
<Drathir> lms ostatnia wersja
<sysek> gdzie sie podziala ta muzyka.
<gjm> Dreadlish: jakiego nautilus'a?
<Dreadlish> gjm: nie widzisz nautilusa?
<Dreadlish> czy tam czego kolwiek
<gjm> to PCManFM
<Dreadlish> kij z tym
<Dreadlish> wygląda jak nautilus
<gjm> w sumie
<Diabelko> winter: nie stawiałem, ale miałem okazję się bawić
<Diabelko> to jedno wielkie klikadło
<airborn> witam
<lisu> jest bios, nie jest najgorzej
<grappas> ??
<Dreadlish> e??
<Dreadlish> kurde
<grappas> nie weim
<Dreadlish> durmwa klawaitura
<grappas> wiem*
<grappas> bwa
<Dreadlish> zu mria
<grappas> bywa*
<grappas> ;p
<Dreadlish> kra
 * Dreadlish jebnął energicznie lapem o stół i od razu klawiatura działa i można wykarmić pół afryki
<sysek> gjm: ale masz nieczytelny kod cpp
<julek_> vima ci trza
<Drathir> winter: ja też się tylko trochę bawiłem i powiem tak tyle co to ma opcji to sporo czasu na zapoznanie się...
<grappas> z ??
<gjm> wcięcia wcięło
<en0x> sysek: ty sie ciesz ze mojego kodu nie widzisz
<en0x> sam sie nieraz zastanawiam po paru dniach co niektore rzeczy w kodzie robia i jak patrze na to to mowie ze to nie powinno dzialac ;d
<Drathir> en0x: chyba najważniejsze, że działa, a jakim cudem to już mniej istotne... Hrhr
<en0x> Drathir: czasami problem jest bo jak chce cos dolozyc/zmienic
<en0x> ;]
<Drathir> en0x: nawet najwięksi mają takie problemy chociażby bsod
<Drathir> w win zgrozie...
<grappas> ty się już tak windowsa nei czepiaj
<en0x> a co ma windows do tego?
<grappas> łindołs łindołs! frajdej frajdej
<grappas> ;p
<Dreadlish> e?
<Drathir> en0x: dlaczego cały czas takie same niebieskie tło?
<Dreadlish> niewiem ?
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: może nie zmienia? Ja mam zawsze standardowe tło jakie przychodzi z systemem ;)
<lisu> i nie ma biosa ;/
<Dreadlish> uuuu
<Dreadlish> co spieprzyłeś?
<gjm> ełej
<lisu> nie ja, znajomy
<Drathir> lisu: jak biosa nie ma?
<lisu> nie wejde do biosu
<lisu> bo nie odpala pavilion
<en0x> lol przeczytalem "do bigosu"
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> /etc/rc.d/weather restart
<Dreadlish> bo coś sie pieprzy
<Dreadlish> dobra - teraz chwila narzekania na pld dopóki nie ma fi9o ;d
<Drathir> lisu: a wyczyszczony ?
<Drathir> korzysta ktoś z weather indicator ?
<Drathir> pld to ten poldek ta serwerówka?
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> czyli nudy
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: zaraz fi9o wpadnie i zobaczysz ;p
<Dreadlish> no to niech wpadnie
<Dreadlish> on hejtuje archa, ja hejtuje pld
<Dreadlish> noting specjal
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ja też hejtuje archa ;z
<Drathir> TheNumb: 18.55
<Diabelko> a ja hejtuje i archa i pld
<TheNumb> Od kiedy wrzucili stery 270.xx
<Diabelko> i umierajcie.
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: debianowiec :D
<Diabelko> chciałbyś, c'nie?
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: sorry - robi mi burdel w pakietach
<Drathir> a arch ciekawy jest?
<Dreadlish> da sie żyć
<Dreadlish> mniej ciężarny niż debian :D
<Diabelko> Drathir: jak uda Ci się przejść przez sam proces instalacji ichnim instalatorem to jest bardzo dobrym system operacyjnym
<Drathir> ciekawe czy dużo waży będę musiał przetestować...
<Dreadlish> Drathir: ja sie mieszcze w 2gb z xorgiem
<TheNumb> Drathir: pakiety na start - base i base-devel to 110 MiB do zassania.
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: debian sid ma prawie takie same wersje paczek jak arch i debiana też można od zera stawiać, nie trzeba syfu mieć od razu :P
<Drathir> a to nie dużo...
<Dreadlish> 394MiB po instalacji
<Dreadlish> jeszcze pamiętam
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: a wyłączysz "autorun" daemonów po instalacji?
<Dreadlish> i masz całą konfiguracje w 4 plikach?
<Diabelko> tak
<Diabelko> dopóki nie nasmiecisz naprawdę masz tego mało :]
<Dreadlish> dopóki nie będziesz chciał flasha :DDDDD
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: que? ;z
<julek> crux jest fajny
<Dreadlish> julek: nie lubie go od czasu jak go zainstalowałem i 5 min po instalacji wywaliłem
<Diabelko> a ja mam żętu ;(
<Drathir> no ja debiana w konsoli stawialem kiedyś... Bardzo ładnie przygotowanego mają...
<TheNumb> Diabelko: masz żętu a gnome3 dalej nie ma nawet w overlayach ;z
<TheNumb> Bo devowie nie ogarniają :(
<julek> a ja juz sie z gentoo nie bawie
<Diabelko> julek: ZDRAJCA
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: a debian ma g3? :D
<Diabelko> JESTEŚ NIEWIERNY IDEAŁOM
<TheNumb> julek: do teraz masz?
<Diabelko> julek: rewolucja powinna Cię pożreć
<TheNumb> s/do/co/
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: nie lubie debiana.
<Dreadlish> ok]
<Dreadlish> czyli ty gientarka automatyczna
<julek> mnie drazni jak mi sie komputer grzeje przy kompilacji
<Dreadlish> jak to nauczyciel pewien od infy nazwał debiana
<Dreadlish> tfu
<TheNumb> julek: mnie też ;z
<Dreadlish> gentoo
<julek> TheNumb: teraz mam archa niestety...
<Zblakany> julek: może czas go odkurzyć?
<Dreadlish> ej
<julek> Zblakany: nie ma za bardzo jak...
<Dreadlish> da sie zrobić tak żeby okulary nie dawały tak dużego kontrastu?
<Dreadlish> bo msuze w monitorze przestawiać
<Zblakany> julek: w takim układzie jesteś tępy? ;-)
<Dreadlish> a jak przestawie i zdejme to jest bania
<julek> Zblakany: ?
<Zblakany> julek: skoro nie umiesz wyczyścić komputera w środku
<Zblakany> to raczej nic trudnego, wyłączyć komputer z prądu, odkręcić 4 śrubki i pędzelkiem wyczyścić wszystkie układy scalone ...
<julek> Zblakany: no nie bede rozkrecal laptopa na gwarancji...
<Drathir> minus gwarancja w laptopie na cały nie podzespoły...
<TheNumb> Zblakany: mój się zagrzewa nawet po wyczyszczeniu ;p
<Zblakany> julek: dopóki nie zerwiesz plomby z układu scalonego, to obudowę możesz ściągnąć i zerwać firmową plombę i muszą Ci (oczywiście o ile się coś stanie z układem scalonym) przyjąć na gwarancji
<Drathir> asusy niektóre mają wyszczególnione osobne odkręcane otwory na podzespoły
<Zblakany> a jeśli masz w gwarancji zapis, że nie możesz, to czyszczenie musi być za darmo
<julek> Zblakany: tak sam z siebie to mi sie nie grzeje, wiec nie widze powodu...
<Zblakany> julek: a wiesz, że istnieje możliwość używania tylko jednego rdzenia do kompilacji? ;-P
<novak> Witam ;) Jestem początkującym użytkownikiem Ubuntu - i mam pewien problem. Mianowicie - Po zainstalowaniu Ubuntu, karta sieciowa w Windows XP łączy się tylko z Routerem, dalej z siecią nie (wysyła dużo pakietów, po 5 min pracy około 5,5 tys, a odbiera bardzo mało - były to 4 ) - gdy próbuje wejść na jakąś stronę po prostu jej nie ładuje - jakieś pomysły ?
<julek> Zblakany: wiem...
<Zblakany> a swoją drogą, to osoby, które kompilują pakiety do Gentoo na laptopach są głupie :-P
<Zblakany> julek: no nie wiem, czy wiesz
<Zblakany> gdybyś używał tylko jednego rdzenia, zamiast dwóch, to by się tak nie grzał
<julek> Zblakany: straszny z ciebie egocentryk...
<Zblakany> julek: to jest fakt, a nie moja opinia
<julek> Zblakany: widze, ze wszystko wiesz, idz pogadaj do lustra
<julek> Zblakany: wszystko co piszesz to twoje domysly
<Zblakany> więc nie widzę powodu, dlaczego uważasz, że źle piszę
<julek> ktore tylko formuujesz jakby byly faktami
<Drathir> novak: masz dwa komputery tak?
<novak> Nie - Jeden. Na ubuntu działa mi bez zarzutu - mam zainstalowane dwa systemy na jednym komputerze.
<Zblakany> novak: pokaż wynik polecenia: `route r s`
<Zblakany> julek: taaa, ale z nas dwóch, to Ty zrezygnowałeś z dobrej dystrybucji, bo Ci się komputer grzeje ;-)
<novak> żeby nie zaśmiecać :) - http://wklej.org/id/508155/
<Drathir> novak: xp ma włączone pobieranie z dhcp ? Czy ręcznie ustawione?
<julek> Zblakany: nie widze potrzeby z niej korzystac
<Zblakany> s/ ;-)/ podczas kompilacji ;-)/
<novak> Drathir - Pobieranie z DHCP.
<Zblakany> julek: hahaha
<Drathir> novak: jakie adresy pobrał?
<Zblakany> novak: wybacz, źle podałem polecenie `ip r s`
<Dreadlish> Zblakany: gentoo na lapku jest bardzo fajne
<julek> a w sumie to mam nawet gentoo na jednym komputerze...
<Zblakany> oraz drugie `ip a s`
<Dreadlish> heh
<Zblakany> Dreadlish: w którym momencie?
<Dreadlish> iproute trza mieć tylko
<Zblakany> Gentoo nie jest dystrybucją na domowy komputer tylko na serwe
<Zblakany> r
<Dreadlish> Zblakany: jakieś 2 tyg temu - dopóki lapkowi sie gniazdo do zasilania nie zesrało
<Dreadlish> Zblakany: gdzie jest to napisane =.=
<Zblakany> Dreadlish: w zdrowym rozsądku?
<Dreadlish> Zblakany: ja nie widziałem żeby komuś się chciało stawiać od a do z gentoo na serwerze
<Dreadlish> jak już to raz postawią i dalej wsadzają obraz openvzta albo coś innego
<Zblakany> jaki normalny użytkownik (który używa linuksa do pracy) ma czas na ustawianie flag, badanie zależności i inne pierdoły podczas aktualizacji, czy instalacji oprogramowania?
<Dreadlish> Zblakany: ja
<Zblakany> podpowiem Ci: żaden normalny człowiek nie ma na to czasu
<Dreadlish> bo robie to w międzyczasie
<Zblakany> pasjonat go znajdzie
<novak> Zblakany http://wklej.org/id/508157/
<Drathir> ja przeważnie tylko z repo korzystam więc nic nie zmieniam...
<novak> Drathir http://img215.imageshack.us/i/beztytuuvpe.jpg/
<Zblakany> ale osoba, która używa systemu do pracy i nie zna się na menadżerze pakietów i architekturze dystrybucji, to nie ma to czasu, a już na pewno wiedzy
<Dreadlish> taka osoba to se wsadzi ubuntu albo debiana
<Dreadlish> albo fedore czy inny kij
<Drathir> novak: ustaw ręcznie w ipv4 serwery dns pierwszy 8.8.8.8 drugi 193.169.114.129
<Zblakany> Dreadlish: a widzisz, bo oni używają maszyny do pracy "biurowej"
<Zblakany> a głupotą jest instalować binarną dystrybucję na serwerze ;-)
<Zblakany> chociaż to w sumie zależy od czego masz serwer :-P
<Zblakany> s/od/do/
<Dreadlish> to podaj jakąś niebinarną dystrybucje którą instalują na serwerach =.=
<Drathir> na ubuntu nawet większe serwisy stawiają serwery...
<Dreadlish> zdziwisz sie pan
<Drathir> albo specjalnie identyfikują się jako ubuntu
<Zblakany> Drathir: masz przykład pkp.pl ;-)
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: *bsd
<Zblakany> to stoi na Ubuntu/Apache i widać, jak działa
<Drathir> Zblakany: nie było czegoś takiego bardziej no hmmm... Lepiej się kojarzącego?
<Zblakany> Drathir: źle Ci się kojarzy?
<Diabelko> Metro się lepiej kojarzy, ale ono jest na WServer 2003
<Diabelko> ;D
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: no dobrz {free,open}bsd
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Drathir> pkp średniej jakości przeważnie usługi oferuje...
<Zblakany> ja wiem, że jakość usług kolejowych jest denna, ale jeśli taka duża firma nie potrafi zapewnić sobie porządnej infrastruktury informatycznej, to efekty widać w każdy weekend ;-)
<Dreadlish> Drathir: osuosl
<Zblakany> Dreadlish: debian-src
<Diabelko> jest sporo różnych distro na serwerach :P
<Misiur> wow, napisałem kod js zabijający mi firefoxa :o
<Diabelko> hmmm
<Zblakany> sporo serwerów jest oparte na źródłowym debianie :-)
<Drathir> ja bym bardziej stawiał na sprzęt i konfiguracje systemu nie na dystrybucję ubuntu...
<Diabelko> i poza tym do tej pory ludzie korzystają ze slackware
<Dreadlish> Drathir: heanet.ie
<Zblakany> ja osobiście nie trawię tego syfu (czyt. Debiana), ale są poczciwcy, co uwielbiają babrać się w gównie ;-P
<Zblakany> Drathir: taaa ...
<Dreadlish> *uwaga* *flame* inside
<Zblakany> Diabelko: fakt, zapomniałem o Slackware
<Zblakany> Misiur: to nic trudnego ;-)
<Dreadlish> a coś poważnego stoi na slacku?
<Drathir> solaris
<Dreadlish> ale solarka będzie leżeć
<Dreadlish> bo nie robią już sprzętu
<Drathir> ;p
<Dreadlish> pieprzone oracle
<Zblakany> Drathir: ale to nie jest kompilowana dystrybucja
<Zblakany> kompilowana w tym sensie, że kompiluje się całość ze źródeł
<Drathir> Zblakany: a to takich nie znam....
<tar-gz> na Solarisie jest wzorowana OpenIndiana
<Misiur> Zblakany: Coś zwaliłem w czasie zabawy z namespace'ami i niespodziewane zagnieżdżenie coś ryje
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: a ktoś tego używa w ogóle?
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: no ktoś tak nawet kanał na freenode jest
<Zblakany> tar-gz: to tak, jak Beowulf
<Zblakany> fajnie to się nazywa, ma ładne logo, ale użyteczność zerowa
<Dreadlish> no
<Zblakany> rynek odbiorczy to mniej niż 1 promil całości
<Drathir> novak: jakieś zmiany?
<novak> Drathir - brak.
<tar-gz> Zblakany: ciekawi mnie z jakiego ty distro korzystasz
<Dreadlish> on pewnie z LFSa :D
<Diabelko> z własnego
<Drathir> novak: ping na bramę zrób
<Diabelko> ściągnął z kernel.org i ma system
<Diabelko> :}
<Dreadlish> ia :D
<Dreadlish> tia*
<Drathir> novak: następnie ping na 8.8.8.8
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> 8.8.8.8 - gugle
<Zblakany> novak: `ping -c 3 192.168.100.1`
<Dreadlish> 194.204.159.1 194.204.152.34 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220
<Dreadlish> dużo masz
<Zblakany> tar-gz: z dwóch, Gentoo i openSUSE
<Dreadlish> opensuse *fpalm*
<Drathir> nie brama 192.168.100.1
<Zblakany> w jednej sieci Gentoo, a w serwerowni openSUSE
<Zblakany> Dreadlish: zastosowanie jest dobre, bo to dobra dystrybucja do obliczeń jest
<Zblakany> ma sporo oprogramowania wspomagającego w standardzie
<Dreadlish> i tyle
<Zblakany> poza tym ja niespecjalnie miałem wpływ na jej wybór, bo to była decyzja mego profesora
<Drathir> tak dns google dość pewne do pingowania
<Zblakany> to chciał, to to dostał
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> jak to nie twoja decyzja to ok
<Zblakany> Dreadlish: ja zalecałem Gentoo
<Diabelko> lepiej susła niż buntu moim zdaniem
<Zblakany> Ubuntu ssie, bez obrazy panowie
<Drathir> to z kameleonem ?
<Diabelko> tak
<Dreadlish> ta
<winter> no jest prawie enterprtise
<winter> enterprise
<Diabelko> Zblakany: jest fajne jako okienkowe distro dla sekretarki
<Dreadlish> sles?
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Diabelko> tylko nie ma MS Office ;)
<Zblakany> winter: to jest Enterprise :-)
<Zblakany> Diabelko: a co Ci nie pasuje w SCO?
<winter> praweie bo otwarta implementacja
<Dreadlish> sles sled i osuse czyli novel w całej swojej okazzałości
<Zblakany> winter: owszem, ale różnica żadna prawie
<winter> teraz novella przejęło coś
<Dreadlish> znowu =.=
<winter> ciekawe co zrobią z osuse
<Zblakany> ponadto każde porządne komercyjne oprogramowanie ma wsparcie dla SLES :-P
<winter> bo np. oracle zamknęło osola
<Diabelko> Zblakany: ajtam ;c
<Zblakany> winter: bo nie mieli rynku odbiorców i za bardzo zaczęli mieszać ze wszystkim, to stracili wsparcie ludzi
<winter> ja tam nie wime
<winter> wiem, że zamknęli
<Dreadlish> oracle to oracle
<winter> a podobno miał swoje zalety, kumpel był miłośnikiem osola
<Dreadlish> wszystko sprowadzi do swojej bazy danych
<Diabelko> Zblakany: ja w dalszym ciągu jestem zdania, że nie ma lepszego pakietu biurowego niż MSO :P
<Zblakany> Dreadlish: a dziwisz się im?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Zblakany> Diabelko: osobiście uważam, że MSO, gdyby było na Linuksa/UNIX'a, to bym zakupił licencję nawet :-)
<Diabelko> No.
<Diabelko> Tzn. ja nie, bo mnie nie stać.
<Diabelko> ale gdyby było mnie stać to bym kupił
<Zblakany> Diabelko: przecież to 250zł jest ...
<Diabelko> no właśnie
<Diabelko> ja sobie nawet gier za 20 nie kupuję :P
<Zblakany> mam na myśli pakiet Word, Excel, PowerPoint
<Diabelko> tak, wiem, home and student
<novak> Drathir - upłynął czas limitu żądania - oto komunikat.
<Diabelko> a w tym 2010 jest taki całkiem przedni program do tworzenia gazet
<Zblakany> Diabelko: niekoniecznie
<Drathir> novak: przy którym?
<Zblakany> novak: a ping na router, co Ci zwraca?
<Zblakany> Diabelko: a po cholerę Ci to?
<Diabelko> Zblakany: czasem się przydaje do ładnego poukładania i szybkiego
<novak> No ping na router zwraca Upłynął czas limitu żądania.
<Diabelko> a nie limit czasu?
<Diabelko> a zresztą ;p
<Zblakany> novak: pod XP też nie możesz spingować router'a?
<Diabelko> może po prostu router wyłączył sobie komunikaty? :P
<novak> To jest właśnie pod XP - na Ubuntu mi działa wszystko ;)
<Drathir> novak: to tak wejdz na ubuntu i podaj adresy które pobierze...
<novak> przez to znikam co chwila.
<Zblakany> imho masz coś zjebane w ustawieniach pod XP
<novak> Nic nie było zmieniane ? A usunę ubuntu i będzie działać :D
<Drathir> novak: jak dhcp nie chce to spróbujemy na sztywno...
<novak> yhym - próbowałem. Też nie idzie ;)
<novak> Nauczyciel radził mi sprawdzić czy MAC kart są takie same na ubuntu i windowsie - Są zgodne - lecz nie wiem co to ma do rzeczy :P
<Drathir> novak: w routerze nic nie zmieniałes?
<novak> Drathir - mówię Ci że jak teraz usunę ubuntu to windows będzie się już łączył.
<Drathir> masz ta sama kartę więc muszą być takie same
<TheNumb> Gdzie dorwać fetorę 15 z gnome3?
<Drathir> a Ty się niczym nie bawiłes prawda? więc adresów mac nie zmieniałes...
<novak> Problem pojawia się, gdy na moim dysku jest ubuntu, usunę - to zniknie.
<Zblakany> Drathir: nie muszą
<Diabelko> TheNumb: na stronie fedoraproject.org
<Drathir> novak: moim zdaniem nie ma takiej możliwości to nie ma związku...
<TheNumb> Diabelko: danke.
<novak> No nie - co prawda próbowałem - a za przeproszeniem - gówno z tego wyszło. W każdym bądź razie MAC'i są takie same.
<TheNumb> Jedyne distro które dalej ma stare sterowniki nvidii :3
<TheNumb> Kocham ich :D
<Drathir> Zblakany: jeśli nic nie strzał muszą adresy są czytane bezpośrednio z sieciowki
<Zblakany> Drathir: wierzysz mu? ;-)
<Zblakany> to jesteś naiwny :-P
<Drathir> tylko nieliczne mają możliwość zmieniania pod biosem...
<Zblakany> Drathir: każda wbudowana w płytę główną ma taką możliwość
<Zblakany> to zależy od BIOS'u
<Drathir> podaj z ubuntu ifconfig jeśli dobrze pamiętam
<Zblakany> ja mam płytę z przed 5-6 lat i mam taką opcję
<novak> dla wlan0 ? ;]
<Zblakany> obecnie większość BIOS'ów wspiera tą funkcję
<novak> http://wklej.org/id/508183/ - prosz.
<Drathir> z tego co widzę masz po kablu
<novak> Nie ;) WiFi.
<novak> To jest Adapter USB.
<harloczek> re
<Drathir> eth0
<novak> http://wklej.org/id/508188/
<Drathir> Zblakany: możliwe ja pamiętam że rzadko z tym się spotykałem...
<Zblakany> Drathir: może nie szukałeś tej opcji?
<TheNumb> jest coś takiego jak launchpad dla fedory? :P
<Drathir> ok wlan0
<TheNumb> Jakieś repo z dużą ilością paczek ._.
<novak> http://wklej.org/id/508183/ - prosz - jakieś pomysły ?
<Drathir> novak: zmien bramę na 192.168.100.255 i zobacz czy połączy
<Drathir> Zblakany: może dlatego że na tańszych płytach przeważnie się bawiłem...
<Drathir> tylko ciekawe dlaczego pod win wykrywa jako sieć bezprzewodowa 2 czyżby usb były zmieniane?
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu> :D
<lisu> wstało :D
<lisu> kurde, to ubuntu 11.04 jest całkiem niezłe
<lisu> kurde widać, ze jesszcze beta wersja, ale da się przeżyć
<Drathir> lisu: po czym widać?
<lisu> ze zyje, ale banshee wysypal gnomca
<lisu> banshee poszedł won
<lisu> rhythmbox nawet smiga
<lisu> brakuje mi appletów z panelu z gnoma
<lisu> szczególnie z ustalaniem czestotliwosci procka
<Drathir> lisu: to nie przechodzę...
<lisu> ogólnie nie polecam, ale też nie odradzam
<kklimonda> ja tam polecam tylko LTS
<witkol> siemanko wszystkim :)
<witkol> kto wie jak się podłącza komputer pod domenę w nirosoft windows 2003 server ?
<Drathir> samba?
<foreste> ta sambo xd
<witkol> pod debianem można znaczy się z debiana do servera ms 2003 ?
<Drathir> foreste: ładnie tak się śmiać z kogoś co nic nie wie? ^^
<witkol> niech się smieje smiech to zdrowie ha ha ;)
<witkol> ale ktoś potrafi mi odpowiedzieć ?? he he
<kklimonda> witkol: można się podłączyć, przynajmniej częściowo - AD to serwer kerberosa, dodatkowo udziały pomontujesz sambą
<witkol> a przez active direktory ?
<Drathir> foreste: żartuje oczywiście...
<kklimonda> witkol: AD to active directory, więc tak - można.
<witkol> kklimonda,  bez urazy to leciało tak he he słuchaj
<witkol> wpadliśmy dzisiaj do ADMINISTRATORA pewnej większej sieci żeby dodać na do domeny
<witkol> najpierw kolega dał swojego lapciaka
<witkol> on zerknął że xp home stwierdził że się nieda moze i nie niewiem
<witkol> to mu mówię że ja mam debiana
<witkol> ............
<witkol> i chwila ciszy nastała
<witkol> poczym żekł że też się nieda
<witkol> ja stoję w szoku aż mnie zatkało
<witkol> i pytam dlaczego nie
<witkol> a ten mi na to że trzeba się połaczyć przez active direktory i że to jest tylko i wyłącznie pod microsoftem
<witkol> i że JAKIŚ LINUX tego niema
<witkol> myślałem że go sformatuję /q
<witkol> co byś powiedział na takiego admina ?
<bastetmilo> dupa nie admin
<kklimonda> witkol: normalny admin, takich na kopy.
<kklimonda> (w sensie że takich dużo, nie żeby kopać)
<ntat> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kopa_%28liczba%29
<ntat> :]
<Dreadlish> re
<witkol> ha ha jeszcze mam nerwy przez palanta on chyba wogóle niestał koło kompa z linuksem i ewnie nawet i niewie jak płytka wygląda
<Drathir> ja lubię informatyków którzy twierdzą że p2p jest nielegalne...
<witkol> czy są jakieś protokoły lub cś takiego do łączenia w sieci żeby było całkowicie zarezerwowane tylko dla ms
<kklimonda> ntat: wolałem dodać, bo jeszcze by ktoś mnie źle zrozumiał, a potem by było, że do przestępstwa nawołuję ;)
<witkol> Drathir,  ten pewnie niewie że coś takiego istnieje
<witkol> kklimonda, na takiego jak ten sam bym się dopuścił
<kklimonda> witkol: ale czemu od razu od palantów? Może się świetnie znać na serwerach MS, w większości firm się lepiej sprawdzą nić Linuksy.
<Drathir> wiesz ja się nie znam i nie mam papierów więc nie będę się z takim informatykiem kłócił...
<DJ_Crez> Witam,  mam podłączony router tplink 340 g do kompa (ubuntu os), czy jest możliwość by net pobierany przez play online (który to jest podłączony do kompa poprzez usb) został przesłany do routera ?
<witkol> kklimonda,  za jego podejście do życia podnoszenie nosa wyżej niż alpy
<kklimonda> witkol: nie ma nic "zarezerwowanego" dla windowsa, ale nie wszystko działa poprawnie z Linuksem, nie wszystko bez grzebania.
<witkol> Drathir,  ja też niemam takich papierów jak niejestem pewny lub czegoś niewiem siedzę cicho w koncie ale jak coś wiem i jestem pewny oj to inaczej
<Drathir> DJ_Crez: a czemu by nie?
<DJ_Crez> Drathir: no właśnie nie mówie że nie tylko nie wiem jak to zrobić.
<witkol> kklimonda,  i to jest piękne w linusiu ustawiasz jak chcesz i co chcesz i działa jak trzeba no nieraz trzeba mnieć maprawdę potężną wiedzę ale wszystko się da zrobić
<dKc> witkol: ta, na pewno nie wie jak plytka wyglada, zwlaszcza, ze linuxa zazwyczaj nagrywa sie samemu ;]
<kklimonda> witkol: w Windowsie też się wszystko (co trzeba) da zrobić, tylko trzeba mieć wiedzę.
<Dreadlish> bawił się ktoś w wirtualizacje starych *nixów?
<jacekowski> DJ_Crez: jest, tylko trzeba wiedziec jak
<jacekowski> DJ_Crez: ale sie to da uczynic
<dKc> i na rozne plytki mozna nagrywac
<kklimonda> witkol: problemem jest to, że zazwyczaj nie ma się wiedzy - zresztą nawet jak wiedza jest to takie grzebanie w systemie w końcu się zemści.
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo faktem jest znaczna wiekszosc ruchu w p2p jest nielegalna
<DJ_Crez> jacekowski: ok a czy to wymaga jakieś dużej pracy? czy raczej jest to szybka sprawa?
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: zalezy jakich `starych gnu/uniksów'
<Drathir> DJ_Crez: musisz tylko router ustawić w trybie ap żeby wysyłał sygnał  podłączyć przez etharnet z komputerem
<jacekowski> DJ_Crez: ustawic maskarade, ustawic router zeby wysylal odpowiedni default gateway
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: starość = czasy win 3.11
<jacekowski> DJ_Crez: albo wylaczyc dhcp w routerze i na komputerze robic dhcp
<jacekowski> DJ_Crez: ja bym to zrobil w mniej niz 5 minut
<Drathir> DJ_Crez: następnie w połączeniu z playa włączyć udostępnianie połączenia i na kartę sieciową
<Drathir> kklimonda: moim zdaniem żeby zabezpieczyć windowsa trzeba się namęczyć ale ja się nie znam...
<witkol> kklimonda,  ja zawsze grzebałem jak chciałem nieraz system wysadziłem w kosmos ale się zdobywa wiedzę i umiejętności
<jacekowski> witkol: zwlaszcza na produkcyjnych maszynach takie podejscie sie sprawdza
<Drathir> jacekowski: ale p2p jako protokół nie jest nielegalny a ten chciał mi to wmówić... Jeśli udostępniam ubuntu przecież nie będę łamał prawa...
<witkol> jacekowski,  znaczy jakie ?
<witkol> kombinowanie
<Drathir> w 3.11 na symbianie...
<ntat> Szukam, jakichś urządzeń z których można by "wydobyć" mikrokontrolery atmela. Wiem, że w niektórych tunerach tv są ATiny. Znacie może jeszcze gdzie z odzysku można atmele dostać?:)
<Dreadlish> radyjko babci
<Dreadlish> ma przerobione samochodowe
<Dreadlish> bo "ładnie pokazuje godzine"
<jacekowski> ntat: ciezko takie cos
<witkol> ntat a skąd jeseś mam tego na kg tunerów
<jacekowski> ntat: one nie maja flasha przewaznie
<foreste> atiny ?
<jacekowski> ntat: tylko maske na stale i ich nie zaprogramujesz
<foreste> avr ktos bawi sie ?
<jacekowski> ja
<ntat> no ja szukam takie, które da radę zaprogramować
<ntat> foreste, ja trochę
<foreste> kiedys mialem atmege 8
<foreste> przez glupi stablizator poszla do nieba :<
<witkol> ntat,  a tego niewiem co tam siedzi dokładnie
<ntat> ja aktualnie na atmedze 32 pracuję ale chciałem może coś z odzysku wykorzystać
<foreste> stablizator siadl
<ntat> foreste, a co robiłeś?
<foreste>  nic
<jacekowski> ja mam chyba z 20 roznych avrow
<jacekowski> w tym xmega
<ntat> jacekowski, i co z nimi robisz?:)
<foreste> ile chcesz zl ?
<witkol> ntat,  jak chcesz to mi się przypomnij w swięta jak mi podasz jakie dokładnie symbole mają to Ci powiem czy takie mam
<jacekowski> ntat: rozne rzeczy
<foreste> atmega 8 droga :<
<jacekowski> tzn. avrow lacznie mam z kilka setek
<foreste> 20zl
<ntat> witkol, a masz atmegi?
<witkol> czytaj wyżej
<jacekowski> ale 20 roznych rodzajow
<witkol> :)
<foreste> jacekowski:  zaa 1 ile chcesz ?
<foreste> :>
<jacekowski> przesylka wyjdzie ci wiecej niz to warte
<witkol> mówiłeś że w tunerach są a mam tego trochę może jakieś by się znalazły
<ntat> foreste, z jacekowski`m to w $ musisz rozmawiać:P
<ntat> witkol, zbierasz tunery?:)
<foreste> ja mam ok 15kg zlomu
<foreste> elektronicznego
<witkol> ntat,  i tak i nie ale mam trochę
<foreste> tunery wzmaczniacze kina domowe
<witkol> foreste,  zależy jakiego gatunku ceny są różne
<ntat> foreste, co Ty dziuplę masz?:D
<foreste> nie
<foreste> rozpieram padniete
<witkol> ja od znajomego dostałem już ponad 300kg sprzedałem zostało niewiele ale coś jeszcze mam
<ntat> a no, właśnie wpadło mi w ręce stare CB radio, spróbuję je reanimować, bo ze wstępnych ustaleń wynika, że dźwieku nie słychać ale reszta działa, więc celuję w końcówkę mocy
<witkol> no może blisko jesteś
<foreste> teraz buduje zasilacz 0-3a 0-30v ;d
<witkol> odbiornik też mógł paść
<witkol> foreste,  po co Ci taki mały ?
<foreste> maly ?
<foreste> 120va malo ?
<witkol> 0,3 A ?
<foreste> 0-3A
<foreste> max 3A
<witkol> a to sorki żle odczytałem
<ntat> 3a*30V=90V*a
<ntat> :]
<ntat> A
<Drathir> o właśnie ile max zasilania na router można puścić na 40m skrętki przy zasilaniu poe ?
<lisu> a kto dzis robi zasilanie poe?
<witkol> lisu,  Drathir  robi ;)
<lisu> toż to herezje,
<Drathir> a powiedz mi jak dać prąd jeśli nie ma gniazdka?
<Drathir> poe jedyne rozwiązanie
<foreste> http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/power/001/index.html
<lisu> ciągnie się dodatkowy kabelek, zgodnie z normą
 * lisu unika poe jak ognia, chodź 1 taką instalację wykonał i chodzi do tej pory.
<Drathir> narazie dałem 9v
<Drathir> bez przesady w domu nie będę ciągnął kabla... Za drogo mi to wyjdzie...
<witkol> czemu za drogo ? ile Cię to wyjdzie
<lisu> you lost youre maind?
<Drathir> a jak router obsługuje poe to czemu nie?
<witkol> Drathir,  teraz pytanie za 100 punktów co to POE
<witkol> i się proszę nieśmiać
<witkol> he he
<lisu> Drathir: na 40m to liczyłbym się juz z możliwymi ładunkami statycznymi
<lisu> ROTFL
<lisu> witkol: google POE
<lisu> power over ethernet (dobrze tlumacze?)
<Drathir> znaczy się domyślnie 9v wymieniłem na 13v
<ntat> a tak w temacie elektroniki, słyszeliście o Yenka, programie do projektowania i przeprowadzania symulacji elektronicznych?:)
<witkol> tak
<Drathir> witkol: power over etharnet
<ntat> Kiedyś było to chyba crocodile clips
 * Wizard teraz szuka lcd i baterii do swojego przyszłego tabletu :/
<Wizard> marnie to widzę
<witkol> Wizard,  chcesz od lapciaka Ci dam
<witkol> ale 14
<Wizard> witkol: ja potrzebuję dotykowy + schemat sterownika + moduły do linuksa :D
<lisu> jesli chodzi o symulacje elektroniczne, to polecam labview, co prawda nie darmowy, ale zajebiście elastyczny i na tym można nawet zasymulować rozkład ładunków na cyckach laski, jak dotykasz x)
<Wizard> no nie, moja płyta główna ma jakieś 8cm/10cm
<witkol> Wizard,  no taki też bym chciał mnieć
<Wizard> o, może ten od beagleboarda będzie pasował
<lisu> dobra ide pomieszkać nara
<Wizard> nara
<witkol> zaraz wracam
<Drathir> miłego mieszkania...
<ntat> hm... a może stara drukarka atramentowa coś ma fajnego  w środku:) Ktoś rozbierał?:)
<Psotnick> a czego masz zamiar szukać ;)?
<Wizard> kurzu pewnie
<Wizard> jak masz mało, to mój kot jest dobry w znajdowaniu nowego
<ntat> Psotnick, wszystkie, co może się przydać w budowaniu robotów
<Psotnick> kurz to mogę opyliś w hurtowych ilościach
<Psotnick> s/opyliś/opylić/
<Wizard> browar mi się skończył :/
<Psotnick> ntat: coś się pewnie znajdzie, ale nie będzie tego dużo, moja w środku miała główie kurz
<ntat> Psotnick, no kurz to też mam i to nawet bez rozkręcania czegokolwiek;)
<Drathir> Psotnick: co to za bot ?
<Psotnick> Drathir: drukarka?
<Drathir> Psotnick: ala ortograficzny
<Psotnick> wut
<ntat> http://rab.ict.pwr.wroc.pl/~arent/rr/mpr/tofik.html to jakby ktoś chciał swojego zbudować - gdzieś na necie znalezione:)
<Drathir> Psotnick: 21.19
<witkol> Wizard,  to zapraszam do mnie jeszcze mam 4
<Psotnick> Drathir: dalej nie czaję, ale spoko ;)
<Wizard> dzięki za zaproszenie
<Drathir> Psotnick: s/opyliś/opylić/
<Wizard> ale przemogłem się i poszedłem do lodówki po następne
<witkol> ntat,  mnie byś łatwiej zapytał czego ja nierozbierałem
<witkol> Wizard,  ha ha pewnie daleko miałeś he he ;)
<Wizard> dziewczyny? :>
<Wizard> witkol: 3m
<witkol> nie browar
<witkol> dziewczynami się niedzielę
<witkol> he he
<Wizard> to chodziło o twoje pytanie o rozbieranie
<Drathir> Wizard: hrhr
<witkol> nie w sęsie sprzętu
<Wizard> snesie
<Wizard> sensie
<Wizard> Drathir: robiłeś to jhbuild?
<witkol> jestem dysklektykiem
<witkol> ha ha
<Drathir> Wizard: nie...
<Wizard> leń
<Wizard> ja już na drugim kompie jadę
<Psotnick> witkol: wyobraź sobie, że naukowcy udowodnili, że dysleksję można wyleczyć
<ntat> witkol, jak można być dyslektykiem pisząc na komputerze ze słownikiem?:P
<witkol> ma ktoś może lapciaka na sprzedanie niedrogo
<Psotnick> ntat: to się nazywa dysmózgowie już
<witkol> ntat,  można jak się za szybko pisze i słownik nie zdąrzy poprawić
<Dreadlish> no
<witkol> Psotnick,  :P
 * Psotnick nie ma słownika i wali mało byków, poza celowymi
<ntat> Psotnick, nie obrażamy się na kanale:)
<witkol> a kto się obraża ha ha
<Psotnick> czy diagnoza kolegi z kanału była obrazą ;D
<witkol> chyba nie może trafiona była to trzeba się będzie leczyć
<witkol> he he
<Wizard> ej, darujcie mu :(
<Dreadlish> witkol: allegro - licytacja - można znaleść czasem perełki (co tam że bez dysku)
<Dreadlish> ja tak kupiłem hpka prawie nówke za 150zł bez dysku ;d
<Psotnick> ja to bym wolał coś taniego bez procka ;)
<Psotnick> pomijając to, że nie mam i tak kasy teraz ;D
<witkol> to ja już bez dysku
<witkol> to jak ja zapraszam do klubu "brak kasy"
<Dreadlish> ja tam musze tylko pójść jeszcze za niego zapłacić
 * Psotnick planuje kupić netbooka, jakąś alfę i pójść w miast 
<Dreadlish> bo dysk miałem z starego lapcaka
<witkol> Dreadlish,  powiedz do kogo to odkupię go może dam 250 ;)
<Wizard> Psotnick: amfę?
<Psotnick> alfę
<witkol> co za alfa ?
<Admc> tak się zastanawiam, gnome 3 jest moim zdaniem lepsze niż unity. Lepiej doinstalować gnome 3 do Ubuntu 11.04 czy może wybrać distro które będzie je miało w standardzie, np. Fedora
<witkol> Admc,  11.04 czy 10.04
<Psotnick> AWUS036H -  taką alfę
<Drathir> Dreadlish: żartujesz prawda?
<Admc> witkol, w 10.04 nie da się zainstalować gnome 3, po za tym to staroć
<Dreadlish> Drathir: nie żartuje
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: tonze 100mw ;d
<Dreadlish> albo moje 3 prismówki
<Dreadlish> <3
<Drathir> Wizard: ciekawe skojarzenia... hrhr
<kklimonda> Admc: w 11.04 gnome-shell będzie różnie działać
<witkol> Admc,  niesłyszałem o 11.04 10.10 można pobrać a 11.04 skąd ?
<Admc> witkol, ...
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: Psotnick: tonze 100mw ;d nie bardzo rozumiem, ale nie myślę dzisiaj ;D
<Wizard> eh
<Wizard> witkol: z działu alfa/beta
<Admc> zapoznaj się z numeracją wersji ubuntu
<Admc> kklimonda, nie gnome shell tylko gnome3
<Wizard> i planem wydawniczym
<kklimonda> Admc: gnome3 to gnome-shell
<Wizard> niekoniecznie
<Drathir> Psotnick: asus ul-30
<Admc> kklimonda, nieprawda
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: taka karta od tonze co ma odbiornik 100mw - 80zł niedostępne ale dobre
<Dreadlish> i na ralinku
<fi9o> Ktos tutaj z znc/bnc/psybnc korzysta?
<Wizard> shell jest częścią gnome3, wot, programem
<Admc> gnome-shell to taki opcjonalny dodatek do gnome3
<Drathir> strzelam w wifi
<Wizard> nie wiem, czy taki opcjonalny
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: z tego co czytałem to tą alfę chwalą ;)
<kklimonda> Admc: nieprawda - cały desktop gnome3 opiera się na gnome-shell
<Wizard> o, kklimonda, żyjesz :)
<Wizard> nie zbudowało mi się to w pracy, dałem se spokój, bo jakiś program się wywalił
<Wizard> :P
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: tonzeka też - jak masz dobrą antenę
<Drathir> Dreadlish: za taka cenę to jak za darmo...
<Dreadlish> Drathir: poleasingowe - ale jak nówka
<jacekowski> fi9o: irssi proxy frw
<jacekowski> ftw*
<kklimonda> Admc: inaczej bez gnome-shell nie dostaniesz tego, co deweloperzy GNOME nazywa GNOME3 - co najwyżej namiastkę.
<Psotnick> zrobi się trochę bardziej sucho to pomyślimy, bo jak na razie to leje ;D
<Drathir> ja tam tp-linki sobie będę chwalił...
<Dreadlish> z tej okazji że powytykałem troszke gościowi niedociągnięć to dał mi wybrać nawet, żeby więcej zarobił ;d
<fi9o> jacekowski: ;)
<kklimonda> Wizard: żyję, żyję - a co, wołałeś mnie?
<fi9o> Irssi na shellu uzywam od ~ 3 lat, mam dosc na troche ;)
<Wizard> nie, nie wołałem
<kklimonda> fi9o: ja z paru bnc korzystałem i wszystkie o kant rzyci potłuc moim zdaniem.
<Wizard> :)
<fi9o> kklimonda: Dlaczego byly zle?
<Wizard> kklimonda: ja jeszcze weechata próbowałem i ekg2
<Drathir> jacekowski: po co irssi proxy?
<fi9o> ekg2 to paranoja.
<witkol> Wizard,  niewidzę tylko reklamę że już jest ale po dowland pokazuję że ciąnie 10.10 :(
<Wizard> eh ;P
<kklimonda> fi9o: strasznie niewygodne, zupełnie niezintegrowane z klientem irca etc.
 * Wizard właśnie wpadł na genialny pomysł
<Drathir> witkol: spróbuj na oficjalnej stronie ubuntu może gdzieś w nightlybuild
<fi9o> kklimonda: Co czlowiek to opinia, tylko moge powiedziec.
<fi9o> Sa tacy co sobie chwala.
<kklimonda> fi9o: znc nie potrafi się sensownie z różnymi sieciami łączyć na przykład.
<kklimonda> ale znc chyba najlepszym bnc ze wszystkich jest
<fi9o> kklimonda: Z freenode umie? Ja z innej sieci nie korzystam
<kklimonda> fi9o: potrafi
<Drathir> szczerze z irssi mi się lepiej korzysta niż z aplikacji pod symbiana...
<kklimonda> fi9o: jak korzystasz z jednej sieci, i paru kanałów to każdy bnc się nada.
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo wygodniejsze od uzywania ssh na telefonie ktory ma lagi
<jacekowski> jak idziesz po gsm
<fi9o> kklimonda: Glownie freenode + 17 kanalow ;)
<kklimonda> fi9o: no to bierz znc - u mnie sprawowało się jako tako, potem przeszedłem na weechata na serwerze
<kklimonda> i tak nie ma dobrych graficznych klientów IRCa ;)
<Wizard> a irssi niby jaki jest?
<Wizard> muzyczny?
<fi9o> E tam, xchat jest elo
<Dreadlish> tekst ftw
<fi9o> Jako chyba jedyny z tych graficznych
<Drathir> jacedlaczego lagi ? Irssi przecież siedzi na serwerze...
<Dreadlish> irssi || weechat ftw
<ntat> xchat jest fajny
<jacekowski> Drathir: ale ja mam laga do serwera
<Wizard> hmm, ja lubię irssi
<ntat> irssi też, tylko ciężko słownik odpalić
<Wizard> a ja nie potrzebóję
<Wizard> ;P
<jacekowski> Drathir: dlatego uzywam irssi proxy i lacze sie lokalnie przy pomocy klienta irc u mnie na telefonie do irssi na serwerze
<Drathir> jacekowski: jaka sieć?
<ntat> Wizard, no ja czasem tak, głównie po alkoholu:P
<jacekowski> Drathir: przez co ja laga nie czuje
<jacekowski> Drathir: kazda 2g
<jacekowski> Drathir: a nawet na 3g laga czuc
<jacekowski> Drathir: zwlaszcza jak idziesz i nagle sygnal sie troche pogorszy
<jacekowski> poza tym reconnecty sa ladniej obsluzone
<Drathir> a nie lepiej putty na tel i bezpośrednio na serwer?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> bo laga mam
<Drathir> ja na 3g płynnie w gry online gram bez lagów
<jacekowski> wiesz jak to sie nieprzyjemnie ircuje jak literki widzisz sekunde po nacisnieciu guzika
<fi9o> jacekowski: Zeby tylko sekunde
<fi9o> U mnie bywa gorzej
<jacekowski> widocznie masz mniejsze wymagania
<Drathir> jacekowski: teraz pytanie proxy operatora?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> ty nie wiesz co to irssi proxy
<jacekowski> to plugin do irssi
 * Wizard ziewa
<jacekowski> ze irssi siedzi na serwerze
<jacekowski> i jest normalnie polaczone
<jacekowski> i moge po ssh ircowac itd.
<jacekowski> ale oprocz tego moge sie podlaczyc klientem irca do niego
<jacekowski> i ircowac sobie tak
<jacekowski> troche jak bnc czy inne takie tylko lepsze
<Drathir> nie rozumiem jak to ma działać nawet jeśli proxy a łączysz się przez ten sam net...
<Drathir> chyba że korzystasz z irssi na kompie to wtedy rozumiem...
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> dokladnie
<jacekowski> mam tak
<Drathir> a to już rozumiem hrhr
<jacekowski> serwery irc - irssi na dedyku - irssi-proxy - internet - gsm - telefon - irssi
<jacekowski> badz xchat
<witkol> hmmm
<jacekowski> bo xchat na telefonie ktory nie ma pelnej klawiatury jest wygodniejszy
<witkol> jacekowski,  na sony eri 890i też się da xchat zainstalować ?
<jacekowski> witkol: nie wiem
<jacekowski> witkol: na moim telefonie sie da
<witkol> a kto wie na jakim nie zadrogim tel można linusia postawić ?
<witkol> próbował ktoś ?
<Wizard> witkol: na wszystkich z androidem masz od razu
<witkol> eeee to moje niemają żaden :((
<jacekowski> Linux Nokia-N900 2.6.28.10power46-wl1 #1 PREEMPT Sun Dec 19 20:51:27 CET 2010 armv7l unknown
<Drathir> jacekowski: o lubię takie graficzne ilustracje połączeń... A bardzo to obciąża system na dedyku?
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie
<jacekowski> Drathir: irssi cale zuzylo 8 sekund czasu procesora
<jacekowski> w ciagu miesiaca
<Drathir> jacekowski: hrhr nieźle...
<jacekowski> witkol: ten telefon ma linuxa
<jacekowski> witkol: w standardzie
<Drathir> jacekowski: a jaką komenda można to sprawdzić?
<jacekowski> ps to pokazuje
<Drathir> n900 jest na przerobionym debianie bez żadnych emulacji
<Wizard> to jest telefon?
<Wizard> w sensie można z tego dzwonić?
<Drathir> wszystko co na androidzie wirtualizowane? Pod java
<Drathir> znaczy się na djaviku jak dobrze pisze...
<Wizard> dalviku
<Wizard> no i co z tego?
<Drathir> jacekowski: dziękuję sprawdze...
<kasiawska> dobry wieczór - jaki tel ma linuxa?
<Wizard> dalvik ma jit
<ntat> Szkoda, że na N8 nie idzie Linuksa zainstalować
<Wizard> kasiawska: android to linux, bada to linux
<ntat> :)
<kasiawska> wszystko to to linux? :D o matko, kocham samsunga
<Drathir> to z tego że to moim zdaniem gorsze niż czystą n900
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> żeby moja żona tak linuksy kochała
<Wizard> chociaż androida bardzo lubi
<jacekowski> Drathir: to nie jest przerobiony debian
<Wizard> ale na gentoo nie dała się namówić
<Drathir> na n900 powinno większość programów pod linuksa chodzić mniej egzotycznych i wymagających...
<Diabelko> Wizard: może nie lubi wspólnej kompilacji jąderka przy świecach
<jacekowski> Drathir: wszystko co nie wymaga pelnego opengl zadziala
<kasiawska> Wizard bo żony nigdy nie lubią tego, co lubią mężowie, to byłaby utopia
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo powervr ma tylko opengles
<Wizard> no ta
<Drathir> maemo jest przecież na bazie debiana
<Wizard> :(
<witkol> Wizard,  podzielam zdanie o żonie
<witkol> :)
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie jest
<jacekowski> Drathir: uzywa dpkg jako menedzera pakietow
<Diabelko> Wizard: ale w sumie spójrz na to z drugiej strony
<kasiawska> wy tu gadu gadu a ja chciałam zrobić offtopic: jaki film warto sobie teraz zobaczyć?
<Diabelko> Wizard: jakby się dała namówić na gentoo, to świat dla niej nie byłby taki sam
<jacekowski> kasiawska: season of the bitch
<Wizard> hmm, ja chciałem Czarny czwartek
<witkol> kasiawska,  mój
<Wizard> ale boję się, że będę płakał
<kasiawska> :D
<witkol> Wizard,  polecam niezły jest oglądałem
<kasiawska> witkol - amatorskie, niezależne kino erotyczne? :D
<Wizard> chyba ezoteryczne :S
<jacekowski>  20:58:32 up 5 days, 11:59, load average: 0.00, 0.06, 0.06
<Wizard> yay!
<jacekowski> to na telefonie uptime
<Wizard> *** success *** [13/13]
<witkol> kasiawska,  no niecałkiem ale scenariusz można szybko nakręcić byś miła rolę pierwszo planową :)
<kasiawska> jakieś kino grozy, horror? coś z tych gatunków?
<Wizard> rotflmao
<Wizard> witkol: a będę płakał?
<witkol> kasiawska,  może coś bardziej z romansów
<kasiawska> witkol zabiłeś mnie
<Wizard> dużo flag? lania się z zomo, komuszych tekstów?
<Diabelko> Wizard: po gentoo zaczęłaby czytać 4chana, roflcoptera, fukunga, śmiała by się z dowcipów o perlu i prawdopodobnie stałaby się brzydka jak te z politechniki
<Diabelko> Wizard: nie chciałbyś tego
<witkol> Wizard,  chyba raczej nie
<kasiawska> co? romans? nie znoszę romansów, one działają na mnie jak płachta na byka
<Wizard> Diabelko: ona jest po politechnice
<Drathir> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maemo
<ntat> ja tam kiedyś 13 duchów lubiłem z kina grozy:]
<Wizard> i nie jest brzydka :S
<Drathir> jacekowski: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maemo
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie kloc sie z developerem
<witkol> Wizard,  pokazana jest prawda o starych czasach zwłaszcza roczniki od 80 powinny to obejrzeć
<Wizard> no ja jestem po 80 urodzony
<witkol> kasiawska,  to może być też kryminał
<jacekowski> Drathir: jak cos uzywa dpkg to nie znaczy ze jest na bazie debiana
<witkol> Wizard,  to obejrzyj warto
<Wizard> witkol: no chciałem
<Wizard> :)
<witkol> w szkole pewnie miałeś jeszcze starą historię
<ntat> z kina akcji to Equlibrium
<witkol> jak ja
<Wizard> eh, brb, idę jebnąć kota w łeb
<Drathir> Diabelko: ale zapewne się teraz naraziłes... hrhr
<witkol> że zsrr to bracia pomagają i t d
<ntat> Ale to starocie na dzisiejsze czasy
<Diabelko> Drathir: etam
<kasiawska> o matko, przy equlibrium dostaję orgazmu wzrokowego <3
<Diabelko> Drathir: prawda jest taka, że naprawdę sporo dziewczyn na politechnice jest odrażającym
<Diabelko> kasiawska: ja słyszałem, że kobiety mają tylko dwa orgazmy
<Diabelko> a tu proszę jaka niespodzianka miła
<witkol> kasiawska,  to była podpowiedz to jutro na casting zapraszam i zobaczymy
<Wizard> equilibrium?
<Diabelko> jakby te wszystkie wasze orgazmy zsumować to byście miały łącznie taki długi jak świnie
<witkol> co się da zrobić
<Wizard> to jest o takim świecie, gdzie nie wolno czuć?
<witkol> Diabelko,  he he kto Ci to powiedział chyba jakiś kiepski facet
<kasiawska> witkol myślałam, że mam już tą rolę
<Wizard> lol
<Drathir> jacekowski: wiki kłamie? ^^ dlaczego nie można z developerem to co że ja nic nie wiem i się nie znam...
<Drathir> constantine
<ntat> A jeśli chodzi o kino programowania układów elektronicznych to "Pi":P
<witkol> kasiawska,  no pewnie że masz ale tak wiesz dla formalności to zrobić
<kasiawska> dla formalności?
<kasiawska> zrobić?
<jacekowski> Drathir: wiki jest pisana przez ludzi ktorzy sie nie znaja
<Wizard> kasiawska: no chce, żebyś się rozebrała i laskę mu zrobiła
 * Wizard odwoalował
<jacekowski> Drathir: ludzie ktorzy wiedza cos wiecej na temat bebechow n900 nie maja czasu na takie pierdoly
<Wizard> :S
<kasiawska> pfff, najpierw powinny być spacery, randki w kawiarni, kwiaty....
<witkol> Wizard,  laska póżniej najpierw kontrola czystości
<kasiawska> a nie casting i od razu laska
<Wizard> koncerty blackmetalowe
<kasiawska> ja nie jestem już nastolatką.. :/
<Drathir> Diabelko: jeśli nie są w Twoim typie dlaczego obrażać i mówić że są odrazajace... ?
<witkol> kasiawska,  no to lepiej ja też mam swoje lata
<bastetmilo> dziewczyny na polibudzie są fajne!
<Wizard> tylko /me taki młody!
<Diabelko> Drathir: zasadniczo to spora część tych z politechniki to nie jest w niczyim typie
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> Ja byłam i widziałam na własne oczy.
<bastetmilo> cześc Wizard
 * Wizard też był i widział
<kasiawska> ja jestem z akademii rolniczej więc nie wiem nic o polibudzie i tamtejszych kobietach
<Drathir> jacekowski: nikt tego nie weryfikuje? Oj... To nie dobrze...
<kasiawska> faceci z polibudy biegali szukać dziewczyn u nas
<Wizard> i /me żonę w akademiku poznał
<kasiawska> witkol - bez randki i 3 miesięcy chodzenia za rękę zapomnij o lasce, nie jestem łatwa :P
<jacekowski> Drathir: na wiki wiekszosc stron sie rozmija z prawda
<jacekowski> Drathir: mniej lub bardziej
<Diabelko> kasiawska: nawet buzi nie dasz?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: czy twoja żona była na polibudzie?
<Drathir> jacekowski: podobno n900 ma podzespoły zbliżone do takich że zwykła dystrybucję linuksowa idzie postawić... Też nie prawda?
<Wizard> i nawet skończyła
<kasiawska> co najwyżej w czoło
<Wizard> Drathir: prawda, suitch stawiała chyba debiana
<Wizard> kasiawska: uh, tak po ojcowsku :S
<jacekowski> Drathir: mniej wiecej prawda
<julek> Wizard: o/
<jacekowski> Drathir: do modemu nie ma sterownikow
<jacekowski> Drathir: wiec nie bedzie telefonu
<jacekowski> Drathir: do powervr tez nie ma
<jacekowski> wiec bez 3d bedzie
<jacekowski> ale podstawowy sprzet jest
<Drathir> no to nieźle wydaje mi się czy coraz więcej kobiet się pojawia?
<jacekowski> a i zarzadzania energia nie ma
<kasiawska> Wizard z punktu ekonomicznego dawanie na pierwszej randce nie jest opłacalne
<Diabelko> kasiawska: może być na dobry początek znajomości
<Wizard> julek: o/
<jacekowski> bo bq24150 nie jest obslugiwane przez kernel tylko przez userlandowe BME ktore zalezy od DSME
<Psotnick> Diabelko: UTF?
<kasiawska> im facet dłużej czeka, tym więcej hajsu wyda, żeby to dostać
<Wizard> kasiawska: ale jakie fajne!
<Diabelko> Psotnick: zawsze misiu
<Psotnick> kasiawska: albo znajdzie inną ;)
<Drathir> ar jeśli wrocek to ładne okolice i alejki tam są...
<jacekowski> kasiawska: albo znajdzie taka ktora da za mniej
<kasiawska> cóż
<kasiawska> trzeba się cenić
<kasiawska> :D
<bastetmilo> kasiawska: ależ masz podejście. Więcej "hajsu"?
<jacekowski> jak chcesz
<Psotnick> Pal haj$ ;)
<Diabelko> kasiawska: może być drugi pierścionek z tych plastikowych kulek za 2zł?
<jacekowski> jest kupa dziewczyn ktore robia to tylko dla przyjemnosci
<Drathir> jacekowski: a dlaczego mam Tobie wierzyć ? ^^
<kasiawska> wolę kolekcję samochodów z gum turbo- to jest vintage :D
<Wizard> ej, piwo mi się skończyło
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie wiem
<jacekowski> Drathir: rob co chcesz
<Drathir> jacekowski: jaką mam pewność że sobie ze mnie nie żartujesz?
<Psotnick> Wizard: znowu...
<jacekowski> Drathir: maemo.jacekowski.org chocby
<jacekowski> Drathir: albo samo jacekowski.org
<witkol> kasiawska,  no ja niemówię o jednej czy trzech można pochodzić lubię wieczorne spacery
<Wizard> kasiawska: mam u rodziców dwa klastry
<Wizard> podzielone na zwykłe, classic i jeszcze jakieś
<Wizard> dużo tego jest
<Wizard> :)
<kasiawska> ano, szkoda, że masz żonę Wizard heheh :P
<Wizard> ale nie wiem co to vintage
<Drathir> jacekowski: ale i tak n900 to byłby mój ostatni sprzęt który kupiłbym z nokii...
<kasiawska> żony spytaj :)
<Wizard> nie umawiam się na ircu, jestem na to zbyt przystojny
<jacekowski> Drathir: czemu?
<bastetmilo> tylko brzydkie dziewczyny podrywają na ircu facetów :P
<witkol> kasiawska,  ee no jakby moja się dowiedziała że na inne kasę wydaję to by było ciekawie
<kasiawska> witkol zależy czy Twój stan konta jest wyższy niż pałac kultury a podjazd do domu dłuższy niż pas startowy na okęciu
<Drathir> kasiawska: materialistka ? O.o
<Wizard> :S
<Psotnick> zaryzykowałbym nawet określenie, że tylko brzydkie dziewczyny podrywają facetów w widoczny sposób
<witkol> kasiawska,  nie ja Pani dziękuję casting odwołany z przyczyn ekonomicznych
<witkol> ha hahahah
<Diabelko> ja mam taki duży dom, że do kuchni jeżdżę samochodem
<kasiawska> :D
<bastetmilo> Psotnick: tró.
<Diabelko> Psotnick: kłamstwo akurat
<witkol> Psotnick,  oj nie koniecznie jesteś w błędzie uwierz mi
<Wizard> no to pokażcie obie foto i się okaże ;)
<Diabelko> mało po barach chodziłeś widocznie
<Wizard> hmm, laski podrywają, te ładne też
<kasiawska> cóż, to ja się nie odzywam już, bo zaraz będzie, że męża szukam na ircu
<Drathir> jacekowski:  nie wiem mnie przekonało... ;p
<kasiawska> :D
<witkol> Diabelko,  to może Cię wozić trzeba
<Psotnick> nie chodzę po barach ;) z resztą mieszkam w takim mieście, że do barów chodzi 'elita'
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ja nikogo nie podrywam. Nic nie musze pokazywać ;)
<Wizard> brb, idę jebnąć kota w łeb
<witkol> kasiawska,  a kto tu żony czy męża szuka
<Psotnick> biedny kotek ;(
<witkol> Wizard,  za co zostaw go
<Diabelko> Psotnick: może tak mówi o żonie?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: czemu ty tego biednego kota ciągle bijesz?
<witkol> a chyba że tak
<Diabelko> wiesz, te zdrobnienia "kotku" etc.
<Psotnick> to biedna żona ;)
<bastetmilo> lol
<Diabelko> jaka biedna żona
<Diabelko> kobiecie się należy
<witkol> no to moja ma lepiej
<ntat> jacekowski, a czym Ty się zajmujesz? Z ciekawości pytam.
<witkol> bo jestem w domu po 3 do 10 dni w miesiącu
<Wizard> biję kota bo:
<jacekowski> ntat: mopem sprzatam w serwerowni
<kasiawska> witkol nie wiem, nie mnie wiedzieć
<Diabelko> "jest moją żoną i mam do tego prawo"
<jacekowski> razem ze mna pracuje kolega co robi to samo miotla
<Wizard> mam szafę z lustrowymi drzwiami w przedpokoju
<Drathir> jacekowski: a stronke ktoś mógłby sam zrobić z dobra wyobraźnia, ale najbardziej to nie wiem mnie przekonało... Teraz tylko muszę zapamiętać wszystkie informacje...
<Wizard> i ten zjebany sierściuch atakuje swoje odbicie w lustrze
<Wizard> godzinami tak potrafi
<Diabelko> to normalne
<witkol> kasiawska,  gorzej jak się twój dowie he he że szukasz
<Diabelko> mój próbuje chwilami wybiec na balkon z rozpędu
<Wizard> a jest już późno i hałas robi
<Diabelko> i napierdziela z całej siły w szybę
<bastetmilo> Wizard: LOL. Ale masz kota :) moje tak nie robią.
<ntat> jacekowski, to co to za zdjęcia przy mierniku:P
<Wizard> bastetmilo: przekomicznie to wygląda,
<kasiawska> witkol, on nie potrafi włączyć irca haha :D nie mówiąc o zainstalowaniu pakietów w ubuntu
<witkol> Wizard,  ja bym te lustro wyniósł na smietnik i po kłopocia ha ha
<kasiawska> ale robi inne rzeczy dobrze heh
<ntat> jacekowski, śmiało, nie wstydź się:)
<Wizard> witkol: to są drzwi od szafy
<bastetmilo> moje tylko włażą do szafy i wywalają ciuchy na podłogę
<jacekowski> ntat: ktore zdjecia?
<Drathir> jacekowski: bo nokia w najnowszych modelach schodzi na psy że tak brzydko powiem...
<jacekowski> ntat: bo jest ich tam milion
<ntat> jacekowski, no tam, gdzieś miałeś jakieś przy mierniku
<Wizard> bastetmilo: a, to też
<Wizard> myślałem o dobraniu mu drugiego kota dla towarzystwa
<witkol> Wizard,  to będziesz miał otwartą szafę będzie łatwiejszy dostęp do niej widzisz same plusy
<jacekowski> ntat: to miernik w serwerowni
<witkol> kasiawska,  no fajnie masz
<jacekowski> ntat: jego tez mopem czyscilem
<bastetmilo> Wizard  - nie myśl tylko bierz!
<Wizard> ale dwóch bym nie przeżył chyba
<jacekowski> ntat: a kolega potem miotla
<witkol> kasiawska,  ale siedzi za to pewnie z boku i czyta
<Wizard> no kuwa, zjedzą mnie żywcem
<kasiawska> witkol podzieliliśmy się - ja jestem od myślenia, on od robienia :D sprząta, gotuje, pierze
<Psotnick> ntat: on i tak Ci nie powie :)
<bastetmilo> Wizard - nie. jak bedą się nudzić to się same soba zajmą.
<Wizard> no właśnie :/
<witkol> Wizard,  ochrona przyrody rządzi !!
<witkol> haha hahah
<ntat> jacekowski, ale że co, wstydzisz się pracy, czy co, że to taki drażliwy temat?
<ntat> Każdy gdzieś pracuje
<kasiawska> witkol: ano nie siedzi teraz... aktualnie jesteśmy w przymusowej separacji, musiał wrócić w nasze strony
<ntat> no chyba, że nie...
<ntat> ;]
<Drathir> witkol: zostaw kotka... Nie ładnie...
<bastetmilo> Wizard: przesadzasz.
<bastetmilo> nie ma to jak dwa bawiące się kotki razem
<witkol> ale ja nic kotkowi nierobię
<bastetmilo> z 4 jest już problem...
<Wizard> no.. i trzeba kupić nowy telewizor, nowe meble
<kasiawska> co do kotów to ja mam tak wielkiego szczura, którego nienawidzę, że z łatwością zrobiłby porządek z kotem
<Wizard> masz 4 koty?!
<witkol> kasiawska,  no masz ciekawie
<bastetmilo> Wizard: tak :)
<bastetmilo> i psa
<Wizard> mhm
<witkol> Wizard,  ja mam jedną kotkę i muszę jej znależć kota ładnego bo jej odbija
<Wizard> ten kot nazywa się sterylizacja
<bastetmilo> witkol: wykastruj a nie mnóż.
<Drathir> witkol: jak masz lapka położ go na klawiaturze to już z niej nie zejdzie... hrhr
<kasiawska> witkol siła wyższa
<Drathir> Wizard: jak masz lapka położ go na klawiaturze to już z niej nie zejdzie... hrhr
<Dreadlish> heh
<DraKhu> Ktoś mnie tutaj highlightnal?
<kasiawska> zastanawiam się ile trzeba by kotów do zrobienia z nich dywanu do pokoju 20m2
<witkol> Wizard, bastetmilo  to jest brak słów na to co mówicie a was wykastrować kto by chciał co ona winna
<witkol> kasiawska,  około 12
<Psotnick> DraKhu: może jakiś TabFail się trafił
<Wizard> witkol: no ja moją kotkę wykastrowałem
<bastetmilo> witkol: a co ona winna ze pan bedzie kocura jej stręczył?
<Wizard> nic niewinna, dlatego nie chciałem, żeby się po nocach męczyła na parapecie
<witkol> Wizard,  ale moja ma rok dopiero muszi się wiesz wyszumieć i wtedy tak
<Dreadlish> mojego kota sąsiada pier zagryzł
<bastetmilo> witkol: a dom dla wszystkich kociąt już znalazłeś?
<Wizard> witkol: no właśnie wtedy się kastruje
<witkol> bastetmilo,  to nieproblem ludzie czekają  kiedy po niej będą małe
<kasiawska> bastetmilo: kiedyś to były piwnice za dom... teraz jakieś prawa zwierząt itd...
<Dreadlish> s/pier/pies/
<bastetmilo> witkol: a te małe które już są?
<bastetmilo> byłeś w schronisku?
<ntat> Jak już w temacie kotów jesteśmy, to http://www.joemonster.org/filmy/34191/Kot_winny
<ntat> :P
<bastetmilo> weź się chłopie puknij w łeb mocno
<witkol> bastetmilo,  żadnych niema mówiłem ma rok dopiero jeszcze jej żaden kocur niedopadł
<bastetmilo> witkol: a ja będą?
<bastetmilo> jak
<Drathir> witkol: wybacz przeoczylem nie Ty kotka bijesz...
<kasiawska> witkol to trzymaj dla tego jedynego jej cnotę!
<Psotnick> bash: #558965, kojarzycie nick?
<Wizard> lol, konto też sprawdź
<witkol> Drathir,  no dzięki że zauwarzyłeś he he
<bastetmilo> witkol: szlag mnie trafia jak czytam takie głupoty. Bo potem się zbiera po ulicach takie kotki co to wszyscy czekali na kocięta od kocicy.
<witkol> kasiawska,  z kotami jak z kobietami trzeba
<kasiawska> kobiet sie nie sterylizuje, one wychodzą za mąż po prostu
<kasiawska> :/
<kasiawska> choć nie wiem co gorsze
<kasiawska> zniewolenie przez mężczyznę czy sterylizacja
<bastetmilo> kasiawska: a kobiety oczywiście tak naturalnie co rok rodzą jak matka natura przykazała?
<witkol> bastetmilo,  ja mam rasowego prawie ha ha weterynarz odrzucił ją i jeszcze jednego kota bo miały za długie ogony jest sliczna i szukam podobnej maści kota dla niej dlatego ludzie czekają
<Drathir> witkol: czytam czytam hrhr
<bastetmilo> witkol: BZDURA!
<kasiawska> bastetmilo na szczęście nie w Polsce, bo by pomoc społeczna nie wytrzymała, ale w Afryce myślę, że jest duże prawdopodobieństwo potwierdzenia tej tezy
<bastetmilo> witkol: masz nierasowego kota!
<bastetmilo> nie rozmnażaj go.
<witkol> bastetmilo,  no według wet tak
<bastetmilo> ma Twój kot rodowód
<bastetmilo> ?
<witkol> bo miał ogon dłuższy o ponad 1 cm i jeszcze jeden z tego samego mnotu
<witkol> mniotu*
<bastetmilo> Twój wet się gówno zna
<witkol> miotu*
<kasiawska> witkol to było trzeba uciąć kawałek
<bastetmilo> cały miot był nierasowy
<kasiawska> proste rozwiązania są najlepsze
<bastetmilo> Kot rasowy ma rodowód. Nawet jak ma wady.
<witkol> bastetmilo,  ja niewiem co to za różnica tak samo jakby facetom ucinali bo za długiego mają  i się nienadają bo kobiety się boją i nielubią takich
<bastetmilo> Jest wtedy niehodowlany.
<Wizard> mój jest rasowy
<Wizard> felis silvestris catus ;P
<Drathir> jacekowski: I stronke chętnie obejrze...
<Diabelko> mój jest z gatunku jebanus dachowcus
<witkol> ja ją dostałem od znajomej poznałem ją w delegacji chciała ją wywalić gdzieś to ją zabrałem od niej
<bastetmilo> witkol: to wez odpowiedzialność.
<witkol> Wizard,  ale kot czy kotka
<Wizard> kotka
<bastetmilo> bądz odpowiedzialny i nie mnóż
<Drathir> bastetmilo: miłośniczka kotów ?
<bastetmilo> idź do schroniska i poszukaj podrabianych persów, brytów, mnósto ładnych kotów które ktoś wywalił
<Diabelko> nie, propagatorka nowego ruchu krejzi amerykańskiej kobiety-kastratorki
<bastetmilo> Drathir: tak.
<witkol> bastetmilo,  spoko zobaczymy małolatom nieobiecuję małych tylko rozmawiali ludzie co wiedzą co chcą odpowiedzialni
<Diabelko> ona biega od paru lat i całą Polskę kastruje
<Drathir> jak to było kiti catus czy jakoś tak
<Drathir> witkol: wywalic kota ? :(
<bastetmilo> witkol: skoro masz chętnych na ładne koty, to dlaczego nie pomożesz szukać domów tym które już są? Mówię własnie o takich pseudorasowych.
<Diabelko> dla mnie to jest głupota naganiać ludzi na kastrowanie i koniecznie bieganie po schronisku
<witkol> Drathir,   szukała kogokolwiek żeby go zabrał ale nieznalazła i wkońcu zabrałem
<Drathir> bastetmilo: a z ciekawości jaki stosunek do psów?
<bastetmilo> Drathir: mam jednego.
<witkol> bastetmilo,  a skąd mnie szukać teraz dużych urodzonych kotów z ulicy mam je zbierać
<bastetmilo> witkol: proszę Cię.
<Diabelko> jak do schroniska po kotki to tylko po świętach
<witkol> bastetmilo,  ja też i się wspaniale bawią z moim psem
<Drathir> witkol: ale to się nawet do schroniska oddaje nie wyrzuca :(
<bastetmilo> mam powklejać linki?
<Diabelko> wtedy są fajne i rasowe
<witkol> nieraz fajnie pies w pysk dostaje od kota a ten mu nieodda frajer
<kasiawska> a może chce ktoś szczura?
<Diabelko> swoją drogą w tym roku jakoś dziwnie nie było żadnego brytola ani ruskiego u mnie w schronisku
<Drathir> bastetmilo: rozumiem...
<kasiawska> nazywa się rysiek, kradnie jedzenie, ale nie gryzie kabli?
<witkol> Drathir,  ale nieraz ludzie mają inne myślenie ile to się wywozi do lasu to wraca do mniasta i dopiero się zaczynają mnożyć
<bastetmilo> witkol: http://forum.miau.pl/viewforum.php?f=13&sid=39ab47cee37e1f6a6a7beb50f5c40708
<witkol> kurde jak się nazywa pakiet aircrack-ng żeby go zainstalować
<witkol> apt-get install aircrack-ng czy jak?
<ntat> kurcze w Japonii znów trzęsienie
<fi9o> Trudno
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: znajdź mi w warszawie a'la rosyjskie lub brytyjskie
<fi9o> Ciesz sie, ze tam a nie u nas.
<Diabelko> nie znajdziesz
<Diabelko> sam od dawna szukam, bo mnie nie stać na innego :P
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: idź do hodowcy znajdź tak zwanego "na kolanka" są tańsze bo nie hodowlane
<Drathir> witkol: ale przecież taki kot jeśli od małego był w domu to on może nawet sobie rady nie dać sam... Choć niby to instynkt...
<kasiawska> może zmieńmy temat? coś weselszego od opuszczonych kotów?
<kasiawska> jutro jest święto
<witkol> Drathir,  co Ty mi to tłumaczysz tłumacz to tym co tak robią
<ntat> fi9o, no u nas to raczej niemożliwe, przynajmniej z powodu nachodzenia płyt tektonicznych
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: na kolanka tak czy siak są droższe niż ja mam zamiar na kota wydać
<Wizard> kasiawska: jakie?
<kasiawska> eh
<witkol> kasiawska,  jakie
<witkol> okresowe
<witkol> hehe
<kasiawska> Matki Boskiej Pieniężnej
<witkol> :)
<kasiawska> przynajmniej u mnie hehe :D
<fi9o> ntat: Ale zauwaz, ze klimat sie zmienia u nas, co raz mocniej chocby wiatry wieja
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: bo jak mam wydawać pieniądze na kota, to ja wolę wziąć kolejnego dachowca
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: nie stać cię na rasowego, to  nie kupuj.
<Wizard> aha
<witkol> a myślałem już że może i umnie
<Drathir> witkol: tak dobrze tylko sudo z przodu
<fi9o> ntat: wiec u nas niedlugo tez cos sie moze stac
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: chyba to przed chwilą powiedziałem, nie?
<fi9o> Ale niedlugo mam namysli ~ dziesiatki lat
<witkol> Drathir,  what ??
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: :)
<kasiawska> dobra nie wyszło z tematem.. to inny -gracie na jakichś instrumentach?
<kasiawska> :D
<Drathir> witkol: sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: ja swoje 3 kocury mam z ulicy... też bym chciała kiedyś rasowego... ale jest tyle innych, które bardziej potrzebują swojego człowieka
<ntat> Ktoś może interesował się programem Gramps?
<witkol> Drathir,  nie pakiet odnosi do innego ale niepokazuje mi w debianie innego podobnego
<witkol> jakoś trochę inaczej się instalowało chyba
<Drathir> bastetmilo: a ja bym nie chciał mieć rasowego bo te fachowce częściej są przyjaźnie nastawione do człowieka, odradzam norweskiego leśnego...
<Diabelko> a ja znam norweskie leśne i syberyjskie i to są chyba najmilsze koty
<witkol> Drathir,  polskie leśne są piękne widziałeś takiego
<kasiawska> kot norweski leśny?brzmi jak kot drwal :D
<Drathir> witkol: ale to chyba jest oficjalna nazwa tego pakietu, ciekawe...
<witkol> kasiawska,  ;)
<Diabelko> witkol: polski leśny?
<witkol> Drathir,  no tak ale tam masz airodump aircrack aiplay ale jak sie wywołać żeby pobrało i zainstalowało niepamiętam a ktoś mi sieć zamula strasznie
<kasiawska> wpisuję w wyszukiwarkę na forum, skąd ściągam filmy nazwę "miód" (dramat, obyczaj) a mi tam same kino XXX :O
<Drathir> Diabelko: weź takiego norweskiego leśnego na kolana żeby Ci siedział albo się położył nie ma szans będzie uciekał...
<witkol> Diabelko,  niewidziałaś takiego ciemne i sirść mają do ziemi prawie
<Diabelko> Drathir: żartujesz :]
<Diabelko> witkol: nie ma takiej rasy :p
<Drathir> witkol: nie nie widziałem takiego kota...
<Drathir> witkol: ale to jest cały pakiet który zawiera wszystkie które wymieniasz...
<witkol> Diabelko,  to poszukaj
<witkol> Drathir,  no wiem ale jednym się sciąga
<Diabelko> witkol: naprawdę nie ma takiej rasy...
<witkol> szukam już bo mnie zaraz cholera weżmnie
<Drathir> witkol: masz router ? Sprawdź na routerze...
<Drathir> Diabelko: no właśnie nie... To rasowy gdzieś tam z polski mają chodowle widać że kot dziki leśny...
<bastetmilo> Drathir: ale to wszystko zależy od charakteru kota. Moja kocica (dachowiec) jest tak wredna, że jak się ją głaska to potrafi pogryźć.
<kasiawska> witkol: polski leśny? to taki kot hipis z długą sierścią, co się ciągle wyleguje i ma wzrok jak po niezłej ilości haszu?
<Drathir> dlatego wolę zwykle dachowce bo te przyjdą położa się będą mruczec...
<kasiawska> a kot polski leśny poczęstował by cię blantem
<kasiawska> i taka jest różnica między dachowcem a polskim leśnym
<bastetmilo> kasiawska: żadna
<Drathir> kasiawska: zaraz powiesz, że podobny do szczura?
<bastetmilo> nie ma takiej rasy jak polski leśny
<witkol> kasiawska,  o w mordę niewiedziałem muszę go mnieć ja go już kocham i pragnę zamnienię się oddam żonę za tego kota
<witkol> haha
<bastetmilo> Drathir: a dachowce potrafią być wredne, upierdliwe, namolne i bezczelne.
<Diabelko> mówiłem, że nie ma takiej rasy, a wy swoje :p
<kasiawska> abstrahując od kotów rastamanów - joemonster zszedł na psy:/
<Diabelko> zawsze był taki wieśniacki
<kasiawska> witkol jak masz fajną żonę i gdybym miała takiego kota to kto wie, może bym się zamieniła :D
<Drathir> bastetmilo: ale wiesz co przeszły ? Może mają do tego powód... A taki norweski leśny zaraz po urodzeniu i taki dziki...
<Diabelko> Drathir: nie wiem czy wiesz, ale koty mają też charaktery i ja znam rodowody swoich kotów :p
<witkol> jakbym miał fajną bym się niechciał zamienić he he zastanów się trafkę bym sę na uliciy kupił
<bastetmilo> Drathir: ależ wiem co przeszły! Dokładnie dlatego są takie, bo mają u mnie zbyt dobrze i w dupach im się poprzewracało.
<witkol> ;)
<Diabelko> rodowody w sensie pochodzenie, dumnie to zabrzmiało :p
<kasiawska> witkol, jest późno, mój mózg działa poprawie tylko jak muszę pracować hehe
<Drathir> Diabelko: możliwe że mają, kto wie...
<bastetmilo> Drathir - w przypadku każdego kota ważna jest socjalizacja. Ale bywają takie charakterniki, co się dotknąć dadzą tylko wtedy gdy same będą chciały.
<Drathir> bastetmilo: hrhr
<kasiawska> z kobietami jest podobnie
<kasiawska> też często dają się dotknąć gdy tylko tego chcą
<bastetmilo> nie możesz na podstawie jednego przypadku oceniać wszystkich kotów rasowych.
 * Wizard powrócił
<Wizard> musiałem odpisac adwersażowi w komentarzu na ospudelku
<Drathir> bastetmilo: nawet jeśli od urodzenia odrazu nie wliczając okresu którego mama kocia musi karmić są zabrane?
<bastetmilo> to znaczy że za szybko zabrane
<Drathir> kasiawska: a moim zdaniem to zawsze potrzebujesz przyzwolenia...
<Wizard> wy jeszcze o sierściach?
<bastetmilo> kot powinien mieć 3 miesiące, żeby go dopiero zabrać
<bastetmilo> Kocia mama uczy swoje kotki odpowiedniego zachowania wobec człowieka też.
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: irclike komentarz na niebezpieczniku
<kasiawska> Drathir - gdy kobieta ma przyjaciółkę albo dziecko to i przyjaciółka i dziecko mogą Cię dotykać bez konieczności przyzwolenia heh
<Dreadlish> ftw
<Drathir> bastetmilo: no masz rację, że nie mogę, ale nie zaryzykował bym drugiego norweskiego leśnego widząc jaki ten jest...
<bastetmilo> Drathir: ile miał twój kot kiedy go dostałeś?
<Drathir> Wizard: zdążysz po kolejne piwko zanim temat umilknie...
<Wizard> nie, już kolejnego nie
<Wizard> jutro chcę jechać samochodem do pracy
<kasiawska> koci temat mnie męczy, idę trzasnąć se ogóra kiszonego :P
<Wizard> nie wypada z promilami
<fi9o> E tam
<Wizard> do pracy to można i naprutym iść
<Drathir> bastetmilo: ale osoby które choduja koty chyba je kochają? I niepowinna uczyć żeby uciekać od człowieka...
<Wizard> tylko szkoda mi mojej dupy w razie co
<bastetmilo> Drathir: skoro tak nauczyła, to znaczy że to dupa a nie hodowca.
<bastetmilo> Drathir: pytanie. Czy twój kot ma rodowód?
<Drathir> kasiawska: a to troszkę inna sytuacja... Kobiecie bardziej wypada...
<Drathir> bastetmilo: to akurat nie mój, ale dowiem się z ciekawości ile miał...
<Drathir> bastetmilo: ten raczej miał bo kilkaset złotych kosztował...
<bastetmilo> Drathir: ja znam kilku prawdziwych hodowców, i żaden z nich nie odda za wcześnie kotka, każdy miot u nich jest kochany, i oddawany tylko w dobre ręce. Ale ja mówię o _prawdziwych_ hodowcach. Jeśli spotkałeś kota z pseudohodowli to już jest całkiem inna bajka.
<bastetmilo> proszę cię
<bastetmilo> przecież kotów  pseudrasowych się na tony sprzedaje.
 * Wizard ziewa
<witkol> ale temat rzeka
<bastetmilo> i też czasem za grubą kasę ludzi naiwnych, którzy wierzą jeszcze że tylko 5 kotów z miotu dostaje rodowód
<kasiawska> Wizard trzaśnij se ogóra, kiszony orzeźwia :P
<Dreadlish> heh
<witkol> bastetmilo,  kiedyś tak było !!!
<Dreadlish> popij jeszcze czymś mocniejszym
<Dreadlish> rozgrzejesz sie
<witkol> i z psami i kotami
<bastetmilo> witkol: jakieś 15 lat temu!
<Dreadlish> za prlu
<bastetmilo> albo i  20
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> lap pada
<Dreadlish> ide
<Dreadlish> narazie
<kasiawska> papa
<Drathir> bastetmilo: niby to nie pierwszy raz który sprzedają czyli już troszkę hodowlę musieli mieć, ale w sumie racja zależy jacy hodowcy...
<witkol> niemówię że wczoraj ale kiedyś jak byłem młodszy troszkę może i z 30 niepamiętam takich pierdół
<Drathir> bastetmilo: ale taki pseudo rasowy chyba tyle pieniędzy by nie kosztował...
<Drathir> bastetmilo: a dlaczego tylko 5?
<witkol> dobra muszę spać jeszcze paru wykopać mojej sieci co mi siedzą
<bastetmilo> Drathir: jeśli rasowy kosztuje 2000 to dlaczego tylko podobny ma nie kosztować 1000?
<witkol> miłego wszystkim wieczoru
<kasiawska> dzięki
<kasiawska> i wzajemnie
<witkol> bedę myślami przy tobie ;)
<bastetmilo> Drathir: bo kiedyś takie głupie zasady były -  że ostatnie z miotu bedą zbyt słabe.
<kasiawska> witkol zjedz ogórka za moje zdrowie
<Drathir> bastetmilo: bo praktycznie większość kwoty płaci się za rodowód?
<witkol> nie kończę piwo już za zdrowie
<witkol> Twoje
<Drathir> kolorowych wszystkim uciekającym...
<kasiawska> a jakie?
<witkol> kasztelan niepasteryzowany
<Wizard> witkol: mrr!
<kasiawska> ano dobre, choć z niepasteryzowanych preferuję ciechany
<Wizard> ooooooo
<kasiawska> aaale najlepsze piwo na świecie to Perła Chmielowa
<bastetmilo> Drathir: nie. Rodowód jako papier to koszt 50 zł około. Ale policz wystawy żeby kot zdobył uprawnienia hodowlane. Policz weta. leki, jedzenie.
<Wizard> oooooooooooo
<witkol> jakie ciechany ??
 * Wizard rozmarzył się
<kasiawska> u mnie pod blokiem Perła Chmielowa 2,20 zł
<Drathir> bastetmilo: dziwne... Przecież taka kotka która ma pożywienia pod dostatkiem chyba wszystkie jest w stanie wykarmić?
<Wizard> perełka chmielowa
<Wizard> i srebrny smok
<Wizard> eh
<kasiawska> witkol ja tam preferuję zielone ciechany, zwykłe
<ntat> Moje najdroższe piwo kosztowało 53 PLN
<witkol> jak stawiasz to mogę jutro wpaśc posmakujemy razem
<witkol> z Twoim męzem ;)
<Drathir> wiuwłaśnie jak smakuje ten kasztelan różni się bardzo smakiem od innych?
<bastetmilo> Drathir: oczywiście. Ale zawsze ostatnie kotki w miocie są słabsze.
<ntat> 3 PLN piwo + 50 PLN mandat za spożywanie w miejscu publicznym
<ntat> :P
<kasiawska> hehe w sumie jutro matki boskiej pieniężnej hehe
<kasiawska> ntat to tak ja zapłaciłam w sumie 203 zł :/ ale byłam niewinna!
 * bastetmilo jakiegoś Ciechana w lodówce
<Drathir> bastetmilo: a to już więcej rozumiem... dziękuję...
<bastetmilo> :)
<ntat> 200, to za co taki mandat?
<ntat> Chyba, że ceny się zmieniły
<kasiawska> witkol jutro w sumie matki boskiej pieniężnej :D
<witkol> za seks w srodku miasta
<witkol> ha ha
<witkol> kasiawska,  to co stawiasz
<witkol> ja jestem goły i wesoły
<kasiawska> ntat, nie zmieniły się... po alkoholu jestem mniej kobietą, bardziej chamem
<ntat> :|
<kasiawska> policja mnie wynagrodziła za zasób łaciny podwórkowej
<Drathir> bastetmilo: tak słabsze, ale chyba nie aż na tyle żeby nie przeżyć a z czasem się przecież wyrównają jak będą rosnąć...
<kasiawska> witkol stawiam - ale tylko piwo i tylko jak będziesz w ubraniu hehehe
<witkol> kasiawska,  to gdzie i o której
<Drathir> kasiawska: kobieta i lacina podwórkowa? To nie przystoi damom...
<kasiawska> witkol to trudne pytanie
<ntat> apopo`s chamów, może ktoś ma jakiś niepotrzebny sprzęt, z którego można wymontować wyświetlacz lcd
<ntat> :P
<kasiawska> Drathir nigdy nie byłam damą, nie jestem i nie będę - jestem kobietą z podlasia! o!
<witkol> kasiawska,  spoko wiedziałem że wymiękniesz
<witkol> ;)
<Drathir> kasiawska: A jednak się umawia...
<ntat> Najlepiej 4x16
<bastetmilo> Drathir: nie o to chodzi, że nie przeżyć. Jesli chodzi o rozwój rasy, powinno się rozmnażać najlepsze osobniki. Więc kiedyś z góry skreślano te słabe. Ale że to bzdura - bo jak sam napisałeś szanse się wyrównują z wiekiem, to przepis też się zmienił.
<ntat> :
<ntat> :]
<kasiawska> witkol myślałam, że może po tym castingu
<kasiawska> :D
<witkol> casting odwołany
<Drathir> kasiawska: już z racji że kobieta jesteś to byłaś dama... Hrhr
<kasiawska> nie powiem gdzie, bo się wstydzę miasta w którym aktualnie mieszkam
<witkol> kasiawska,  no mów to oć w krzaki na prv
<witkol> :)
<kasiawska> Drathir nie bluźnij człowieku, nie bluźnij! ja i dama? powiedz to moim znajomym :D
<bastetmilo> omg. ja tu się próbuję oduczyć klnąć... bo to wstyd i w ogóle, a tu takie rzeczy...
<ntat> ... ostatnio widziałem fajny w maszynie do napojów
<Drathir> bastetmilo: dobrze że ktoś to jednak nadzoruje i koryguje... I gratuluję wiedzy na temat kotków której to ja nie posiadam...
<witkol> bastetmilo,  jasne spróbuj mieć pracę jakąś w większej firmnie i nieklnij ha ha
<kasiawska> witkol złota prawda
<bastetmilo> idę po piwo.
<kasiawska> ja mam jeszcze w sumie wino mołdawskie ale nie wypada upijać się przed ircem
<Wizard> e tam
<Wizard> ja sobie wmawiam, że upiłem się przy jhbuild
<Drathir> kasiawska: jeśli masz na myśli ubiór czy coś w tym stylu to nie dama w środku siedzi...
<Wizard> chociaż w sumie, to się nie upiłem
<Wizard> a jhbuild dalej nie chce budować :<
<bastetmilo> witkol: da się.
<Drathir> witkol: zależy od osoby...
<kasiawska> ja kiedyś myślałam, że się upiję bo mi plantacja dyń zdechła na farmville
<bastetmilo> Drathir: dzięki.
<kasiawska> ale w końcu zablokowałam tą grę, żeby nie namawiała mnie do złego
<Drathir> no wino to rozumiem... I próbuje wciskać że nie dama...
<Drathir> Wizard: zapewne będzie Ci się też śnił...
<bastetmilo> Drathir: wino a wino to różnica :)
<kasiawska> Drathir dla Ciebie mogę być nawet 2 damy :D
<Wizard> Drathir: nie, ale jutro zamiast powiększać pkb, to będe nad nim siedział
 * bastetmilo stwierdza że ciechan miodowy jest dobry.
<Drathir> bastetmilo: nie masz za co dziękować, po prostu to prawda a że jestem pod wrażeniem wiedzy to nie mogłem nie pogratulować...
<kasiawska> Wizard zlikwiduj kogoś z szarej strefy, przyczynisz się do wzrostu pkb:D :P
<bastetmilo> Drathir: a co miałam skromnie zaprzeczyć, że nie, że się nie znam :) ?
<Psotnick> nie wie ktoś czy istnieje jakaś internetowa bramka, która pozwala na wysyłanie sms'ów do wszystkich sieci, może być płatna, tylko w rozsądnej cenie
<Drathir> bastetmilo: Może być nawet z kartonu ale pite z kieliszków inaczej wygląda... Swoją droga kiedyś we wrocku znalazłem za 5zł sprowadzane z zagranicy o dziwo z banderola i jak kupiłem na imprezę u rodziny bo się skończyło i trzeba było iść po nowe to każdy chwalił...
<Drathir> Wizard: oj...
<bastetmilo> Drathir: jak się ma 4 szkodniki, chciało się zostać etologiem i badać koty na Iriomote, to coś tam w głowie zostaje, ze zdobywania wiedzy, jak jest naturalna dieta kotów.
<bastetmilo> Drathir: a jak z kieliszka to oczywiście kultura :)
<Drathir> kasiawska: a jednak dama... Hrhr
<bastetmilo> zupełnie inna bajka
<kasiawska> Drathir ja uważam, że leśny dzban przy pierwszej szklance jest lepszy od fresco, ba carlo rossi!
<kasiawska> ale przy kolejnych już nie
<bastetmilo> bo ja to wino do tej pory z kubka piłam.
<Drathir> bastetmilo: przynajmniej koryguje nieświadomych a to bardzo wiele...
<Drathir> Psotnick: jest takie coś ale to trochę kosztuje...
<bastetmilo> sidjestgit: co to jest leśny dzban?
<bastetmilo> kasiawska: co to jest leśny dzban?
<kasiawska> wino patykiem pisane hehe
<bastetmilo> niedopsze ze mną.
<Drathir> bastetmilo: a to jest bardzo ciekawe, bo coś nowego...
<bastetmilo> LOL
<bastetmilo> Drathir: wino z kubka?
<Wizard> dobranoc
<Drathir> kasiawska: fresco to już do takich lepszych zaliczać można...
<witkol> dobrej nocy
<Drathir> kto kadarke pił?
<kasiawska> ło ja kadarka
<kasiawska> kadarka, cola i cytryna
<kasiawska> miodzio
<Drathir> bastetmilo: jak nie ma nic pod ręką to i kubek dobry...
<Psotnick> a może orientuje się ktoś czy można postawić małą bramkę u siebie np. za pomocą jakiegoś modemy USB czy coś, generalnie chodzi mi o to, żeby 1-5 razy wysłać sms'a do siebie
<bastetmilo> Drathir: przez zbyt dużo kubków w domu nie miałam miejsca na kieliszki :) ale kultura musi być i od 2 tygodni już posiadam.
<Drathir> bastetmilo: nie, tak duże zainteresowanie kotkami...
<Drathir> Wizard: kolorowych...
<Drathir> Psotnick: to też jest ogólnie możliwe słyszałem o programach które potrafią łączyć się z karta sim i spod konsoli wysyłać sms...
<Drathir> bastetmilo: kubek też może być byleby nie plastikowe...
<kasiawska> Drathir no to są przede wszystkim programy pisane pod jakieś centralki sms
<Psotnick> właśnie czytam o czymś takim i wychodzi na to, że można to zrobić ze starej nokii
<Drathir> ja jestem uzależniony od herbaty to do kubków nic nie mam...
<Drathir> kasiawska: nie ja pod nokie tamte z tego co pamiętam widziałem....
<witkol> narka wszystkim spadam
<Drathir> witkol: kolorowych...
<witkol> miłej nocki i słodkich snów dla tych co będą spać
<witkol> :))
<Drathir> witkol: hrhr
<Drathir> Psotnick: serwer domowy?
<kasiawska> spadam ja też na pudle pobrzdękolić i spać
<kasiawska> więc miłej nocy papa
<Drathir> swoją droga dziwne i bez obrazy oczywiście dla Pan. tylko kobieta przyjdzie a odrazu jakoś dłużej rozmowy trwają...
<Psotnick> Drathir: nie, ale potrzebuję czasem info nt. paru rzeczy i wymyśliłem, że taniej będzie SMS'ami, tylko jak tak czytam to mogę chyba zapłacić za GPRS
<Drathir> Psotnick: nie nie zapłacisz, bo to będzie szło zwykłym sms-em...
<Drathir> nie będziesz puszczał gprs-em smsów.
<Psotnick> Drathir: właśnie chodzi o to, że nie za bardzo widzi mi się stawiać ten serwer sms
<bastetmilo> Drathir: ja tu cały czas jestem...
<bastetmilo> a jakoś nie widzę, żeby jakoś rozmowy dłużej trwały :P
<Drathir> Psotnick: nie serwer to po prostu jest program który potrafi korzystać z telefonu...
<Drathir> taka nokia pc suite której nie ma na linuksa...
<Drathir> bastetmilo: a ta nie trwała długo?
<Psotnick> dobra idę spać
<bastetmilo> Drathir: no trwała. Ale dzięki innej pani...
<Psotnick> jutro się zastanowię nad tym
<Drathir> bastetmilo: no ja jestem nie za długo, ale chyba cichutko jak myszka siedziałas tylko czytając?
<Drathir> bastetmilo: no ale Twój wkład też był bardzo duży...
<Drathir> Psotnick: kolorowych...
<bastetmilo> Drathir: czasem się udzielam. Wcześniej pod innym nickiem.
<bastetmilo> ale za dużo by było Kaś na kanale, więc zmieniłam ;)
<Drathir> bastetmilo: nie lubisz swojego imienia?
<Drathir> bastetmilo: a są tutaj jakieś inne oprócz Ciebie?
<Drathir> bastetmilo: jak do tej pory tylko dwie Panie widzę oprócz jednej proszącej o pomoc...
<bastetmilo> Drathir: lubię.
<bastetmilo> ale już dwie kasie to za dużo dla mnie :P
<Drathir> prawdopodobnie Ty byłaś pierwsza...
<Drathir> co to Netsplit znów był czy jakaś impreza się szykuje?
<bastetmilo> No to co? Zresztą nie chciało mi się odpowiadać na jakieś głupie zaczepki, i przekonywać jakiś idiotów, że nie każdy chce być anonimowy...
<Drathir> bastetmilo: muzykę klasyczną lubisz?
<bastetmilo> dosyć
<bastetmilo> a co? :)
<Drathir> banick ma coś wspólnego z muzyka klasyczną?
<Drathir> bastetmilo: nick ma coś wspólnego z muzyka klasyczną?
<bastetmilo> nie. Nic. Tylko z kotami i rzeźbą :)
<Drathir> Optimus czuwa... ^^
<bastetmilo> ??
<Drathir> bastetmilo: bastet to rasa kota? Milo to do sztuki muza jakaś?
<bastetmilo> Bastet to bogini egipska. Milo od Wenus z Milo.
<Drathir> "megatron" zauważyłem...
<Drathir> bastetmilo: to gdzie koty?
<bastetmilo> Use Google Luke :)
<Drathir> bastetmilo: jak fajnie i znów nowych rzeczy się nauczyłem...
<bastetmilo> #ubuntu-pl uczy i wychowuje ;)
<winter> klnąć nie można, kurwa.
<bastetmilo> ojtam ojtam
<Drathir> już rozumiem bastet
<Drathir> bastetmilo: jakie ładne motto...
<bastetmilo> motto?
<Drathir> winter: bo przekliniak jeszcze doniesie...
<winter> a był tu taki co donosił, że ktoś klnie ;-P
<Drathir> bastetmilo: na stronę główną ubuntu...
<winter> tylko nie pamiętam nicka
<Drathir> winter: o.O to nieźle...
<Drathir> o tej godzinie to dzieci już raczej słodko śpią...
<bastetmilo> zalezy jakie? Ja czasem swoją siostrę o 1 w nocy na gg wyłapuję i każę iść spać :)
<Drathir> http://www.egyptianmyths.net/images/bastet.gif
<Drathir> bastetmilo: no niestety nie wypada mi pytać o wiek, ale chyba nie jest aż tak źle...
<bastetmilo> czyj wiek?
<Drathir> ogólnie kobiet...
<bastetmilo> hyh
<Drathir> ciekawe czy to e-wro to to elwro czy jak się na ta sieć mówiło...
<Drathir> bastetmilo: dlaczego hyh ?
<bastetmilo> zawsze mnie śmieszy, jak ktoś mówi, że nie wypada pytać o wiek kobiety.
<Drathir> bo nie wypada...
<Drathir> kobieta i tak zawsze będzie miała 18lat...
<Drathir> no góra 19 w niektórych przypadkach...
<bastetmilo> taaa.
<bastetmilo> No są i takie.
<bastetmilo> Ja niestety wg obecnych kryteriów jestem strasznie stara.
<bastetmilo> trudno.
<Drathir> bastetmilo: 18 to nie stara...
<bastetmilo> Nie mam 18 lat już :)
<Drathir> ogólnie to i tak nie jestem fair bo nie znając powinien się na Pani zwracać...
<Drathir> bastetmilo: jak nie jak tak?
<bastetmilo> a co masz 12 lat, że chcesz do mnie na pani mówić?
<Drathir> każda kobieta która mówi że jest stara ma 18lat...
<bastetmilo> Ja nie uznaję tej zasady :)
<bastetmilo> może i czasem mnie o dowód w monopolowym jeszcze pytają, ale to ogromny komplement :)
<Drathir> bastetmilo: no 12 nie ale nie znając osoby trzeba mieć szacunek i Pani zwracać się...
<bastetmilo> ale to jest irc
<bastetmilo> tutaj wszyscy są na ty
<bastetmilo> a że szacunek trzeba mieć - nie obrażać ludzi, to zawsze, bez względu na miejsce.
<Drathir> no dlatego mi tak dziwnie, ale gdybym inaczej pisał to zapewne kicka bym dostał za zniewage czy za to że się nabijam z osób...
<bastetmilo> Bo kultura na kanale musi być :)
<Drathir> prawda musi...
<bastetmilo> i prawda też
#ubuntu-pl 2011-04-08
<Drathir> wszyscy śpią i nikt nic nie psuje hrhr
 * winter The Wire se2ep04
<Drathir> co za kabel ?
<winter> serial taki.
<winter> sezon 2 odcinek 4
<Drathir> winter: hrhr
<Drathir> pierwsza myśl że nazwa jakiegoś kabla...
<Drathir> o czym jest?
<winter> amerykańscy policjańci kontra kryminaliści
<winter> tak w skócie
<Drathir> jak lubisz takie polecam dextera
<Drathir> też o policjantach ^^
<winter> 5 sezonów the wire mi na razie w zupełności wystarcza
<Drathir> a to tak w razie w kiedyś..
<Drathir> tylko że Dextera trzeba  od początku...
 * winter The Wire se2ep05
<Drathir> ile ma jeden?
 * Drathir test
<winter> ?
<Drathir> ile jeden odcinek trwa?
<winter> poniżej godziny
<winter> troch
<winter> ę
<Drathir> podobnie jak house
<Drathir> ciekawe czy tutaj wszystkie osoby które siedzą a nic nie piszą to boty...
<klawiszowy_> no ja jestem żywy, ledwo bo ledwo, ale żywy
<Drathir> hrhr
<Drathir> ledwo to już wiele...
<Drathir> i żadnej literowki nawet,więc powiedziałbym, że bardziej niż ledwo...
<klawiszowy_> staram się dbać o to
<klawiszowy_> ale róznie wychodzi
<Drathir> no to 3 żywe osoby...
<klawiszowy_> zabrzmiało jakbyśmy byli na balu zombiaków
<Drathir> ktoś już konfigurował irssi na autoconnect i joina ?
<Drathir> przekliniak to taki mądry zmobiak...
<klawiszowy_> Ty mnie obrażasz?
<Drathir> a reszta trudno określić...
<Drathir> nie nie obrazam... Dlaczego tak pomyślałeś?
<bez_nicku> Drathir: i jak patrzyles na to banshee?
<Drathir> bez_nicku: jak widać niestety narazie nie mam dostępu tylko z tel...
<klawiszowy_> Drathir, nie po prostu nigdy sie nie bawilem w konfiguracje klientow irc... i nie mam pojecia o czym do mnie rozmawiasz
<bez_nicku> a co do irssi /channel add -auto #nazwa_kanalu nazwa_serwera
<klawiszowy_> w tej chwili walcze z gnome3 zeby ja postawic
<Drathir> klawiszowy_: a to wybacz rozumiem... No ja tutaj do mózgów niestety nie należę praktycznie się nie znam dlatego zapytałem, z myślą że każda osoba wie więcej ode mnie...
<bez_nicku> a z serwerami bylo podobnie
<Drathir> bez_nicku: dziękuję już próbuje
<bez_nicku> zerkne w configa
<bez_nicku> :P
<klawiszowy_> Drathir, spoko po to jest irc, ja też za wiele nie wiem...
<bez_nicku> Drathir: w configu dodaj taka linijke na koncu po kazdym adresie
<bez_nicku> autoconnect = "yes"; i bedzie grac ;p
<bez_nicku> da sie to tez zrobic przez irssi ale nie pamietam jak ;p
<Drathir> dodane dziękuję
<bez_nicku> I w configu przy chatnetach jak dodasz do odpowiedniego serwera np. taki wpis autosendcmd = "/^msg "; to ci bedzie wysylal odpowiednio zaraz po zalogowaniu ja tego uzywam do auto identyfikacji
<Drathir> na początku tylko server musiałem dodać
<Drathir> klawiszowy_: a nie chce Cię słuchać?
<Drathir> bez_nicku: też dziękuję za informacje... Kurczaki serwery to świetna sprawa...
<klawiszowy_> dlatego u mnie jeden w szafie chodzi nonstop
<klawiszowy_> a wiesz ja mam na netbooku tak namataczone, ze głowa mała
<Drathir> Aż się boję co by było, gdybym miał dostęp cały czas do jakiegoś serwerka tak, żeby się uczyć...
<Drathir> no ja z notebooka serwer zrobiłem prawie...
<klawiszowy_> zrobiłbys to co ja zrobiłem - strowanie swiatlem po ssh
<Drathir> wystarczyłoby żebym podłączył pod sieć z zewnętrznym ip i nie blokowanymi portami i mógłbym konfigurować binda...
<Drathir> klawiszowy_: hrhr świetny pomysł...
<klawiszowy_>  k
<klawiszowy_> tfu
<Drathir> pod usb?
<klawiszowy_> po lpt
<klawiszowy_> ale nie do konca swietny, bo teraz to juz nie mam wcale motywacji zeby sie ruszyc...
<Drathir> tylko tu trochę z elektroniki trzeba by się znać bo musi być kontroler i programator a komputer wydaje polecenia?
<Drathir> no i zabezpieczenia żeby prąd nie poszedł na lpt
<klawiszowy_> eee...
<klawiszowy_> nie tak znowu trudno
<klawiszowy_> mały optoprzekaźnik, i przekaźnik na wysokie... proste sterowanie.
<Drathir> klawiszowy_: weź pod uwagę że kompletnie się nie znam może znaczek uziemienia bym znalazl a kondensatory, tranzystory, rezystory to się nie znam...
<Drathir> a cewki jeszcze...
<klawiszowy_> no i sporo innych, o których na fizyce nie opowiadali
<Drathir> ogólnie jak ktoś tłumaczy to zapewne bym załapał o co chodzi bo szybko raczej mi to przychodzi, ale czy potrafiłbym sam wątpię...
<klawiszowy_> no to pomyśl sam, na wyjściu lpt możesz na pojedyńczym pinie uzyskać 0 lub 1...
<klawiszowy_> 0 ni ma pradu, 1, jest prad
<Drathir> no tak
<klawiszowy_> oddzielasz to optoprzekaznikiem, co by się nic nie popaliło
<klawiszowy_> to takie cos co z jednej strony swieci,a z drugiej odbiera swiatelko i jak to swiatelko jest to puszcza prad dalej
<Drathir> a on odcina wszystkie napięcie wstecz?
<klawiszowy_> no jak dostanie napiecie na element ktory powinen odbierac fotony, to raczej sie spali ale nie puści dalej
<Drathir> a to ciekawe myślałem że opto to tylko w nazwie...
<Drathir> a to już lubię te optoprzekazniki
<Drathir> ale zapewne drogie są...
<klawiszowy_> no w sumie w porównaniu do rezystora to tak... koło 10zł
<Drathir> i muszą być szczelnie zamknięte żeby wewnętrzne światło się nie dostało...
<Drathir> zewnętrzne
<klawiszowy_> to wszystko jest zalane, wiec nic zobaczysz... wyglada jak kazdy inny układ scalony
<Drathir> to ma jakieś swoje oznaczenie kodowe ?
<Drathir> bo wiem że na tranzystorach czy rezystorach kolory i rodzaje linii mają znaczenie...
<Drathir> chyba świadczą o typie i mocy danego
<klawiszowy_> na rezystorach sa kolorki, i to tylko druciakach
<klawiszowy_> a na smd juz wszystko pisane jest.
<Drathir> rozumiem...
<klawiszowy_> tranzystory maja swoje numery
<klawiszowy_> każden jeden jest do czego innego, takie to chytre
<klawiszowy_> ale i tak zasada działania podobna
<Drathir> u z prawej strony przedłużone to chyba mju choć nie jestem pewien niektóre też mają chyba takie oznaczenia
<klawiszowy_> ale o czym teraz mowisz?
<Drathir> one stawiają opór regulują napięcie ?
<klawiszowy_> no to taka rola rezystorow w boskim planie stworzenia
<Drathir> tranzystory chyba mają większe napisane na sobie mju i wartość
<Drathir> chociaż mogę mylić
<klawiszowy_> zwykle tranzystor ma numer katalogowy na sobie, a reszte w datasheecie
<Drathir> czy one w omach i jak to się pisze nano faratach ?
<Drathir> czyli to nie tranzystory w takim razie
<klawiszowy_> w omach panie opór mierzymy, a w faradach pojemność, nano to przedrostek SI
<Drathir> czyli kondensatory
<Drathir> jeśli pojemność
<klawiszowy_> przedewszystkim
<Drathir> i one mają oznaczenia cyferkowe
<klawiszowy_> owszem
<Drathir> w sensie wartości/moc nie wiem które właściwe
<klawiszowy_> ale jak pojdziesz na studia zwiazane z fizyką dowiesz się, że nawet zwykły kabel ma swoją pojemność, bo jakby nie patrzeć jest kondensatorem
<klawiszowy_> taki dwużyłowy ofc
<Drathir> bo ładunki w kablu zostają chyba przez jakiś czas nawet po wyłączeniu
<klawiszowy_> no teoretycznie, bo skoro przyjmujemy, iż kabel jest kondensatorem, który gromadzi ładunki to tak, ale zaraz należy dodać, że zwykle gdzieś jest opornik który niejako obciąży (kondensator) rezystor i ładunki zostaną zamienione w energię.
<Drathir> ja widziałem jak że tak brzydko powiem idioci w gimnazjum jaki dość spory kondensator ładowali bateria 9v lub ta płaska to 12v? przez kilka sekund i potem zwarcie śrubokretem...
<klawiszowy_> eee... to bezpieczne zabawy
<Drathir> bezpieczne?
<klawiszowy_> no do 24[V] to się spokojnie można bawić, bez zagrożenia życia
<Drathir> ja się nie znam ale czy taki kondensator nie jest w stanie zebrać ładunku który potrafiłby zatrzymać serce dorosłego człowieka?
<klawiszowy_> pod warunkiem, że człowiek byłby mokry, miałby rozrusznik serca, 84lata i trzy zawały za sobą
<Drathir> a taka 12 jeśli długo byłaby trzymana przy kondensatorze to nie nabierze większej mocy ? Czy kondensator ma tylko ograniczona nieważne jak długo będzie pod zasilanie wystawiony ?
<Drathir> aha rozumiem... Ale i tak nie uważałem wtedy jak i teraz za zbyt mądre...
<klawiszowy_> prąd płynie od + do -
<klawiszowy_> dąży do wyrównania ilości ładnunków
<klawiszowy_> kiedy osiągną równowage prad przestaje plynac i nic wiecej nie naladujesz
<Drathir> czyli to tylko do pewnej wartości się naładuje i będzie przepływał swobodnie?
<Drathir> aha czyli jeszcze inaczej rozumiem
<klawiszowy_> do pewnej wartości i potem nie będzie wcale płynął...
<klawiszowy_> dlatego zabawy z bateryjką, o ile nie polegają na jej jedzeniu są całkowicie bezpieczne
<Drathir> i nie ma znaczenia moc a raczej pojemność kondensatora na niebezpieczeństwo?
<Drathir> przy zasilaniu bateria
<Drathir> tak teoretycznie między takim jak pięść a takim jak 5zł
<klawiszowy_> w tym wypadku nie... bo jak to mawiał mój profesor, wyżej dupy nie podskoczysz - czyli nie naładujesz bardziej niż bateryjka... no chyba, że posiądziesz tajemną wiedzę o transformatorach
<Drathir> to nie dziwię Ci się że tyle potrafisz mając takiego profesora...
<Drathir> widać że potrafił uczyć...
<klawiszowy_> polemizowałbym, czy potrafił uczyć czy tylko mobilizować do uczenia się
<Drathir> tajemna czyli ładując 5zł ładujesz pięść potem znów 5zł i następnie pięść?
<klawiszowy_> co czym Ty do mnie rozmawiasz?
<klawiszowy_> o czym*
<Drathir> to mobilizacja to i tak dużo... Bo mając takiego nauczyciela, że tylko go widząc odechciewalo Ci się zajęć to byłoby ciężko...
<klawiszowy_> no tak właśnie było... tyle, że on potem egzamin miał
<klawiszowy_> ze mna
<Drathir> tak przyszło mi głupio na myśl, że jeśli kondensator gromadzi ładunki, to jeśli laduje się 5zł kondensator następnie ten 5zł przyłoży się do tego wielkości pięści i on odda ładunek wykonując taka czynność kilka razy nie naładujesię mocniej niż sama
<Drathir> bateria ten o wielkości pięści?
<klawiszowy_> co to jest to Twoje 5zł?
<Drathir> wiem to może być też bez sensu jeśli ładunek tak oddany nie kumuluje się tylko zastępuje poprzedni
<Drathir> 5zł czyli wielkość ten mały kondensator wielkości monety 5zł
<klawiszowy_> ok
<klawiszowy_> poczekaj przemyślę to na szybko
<Drathir> spokojnie...
<klawiszowy_> na moje to bez diody nie pójdzie
<Drathir> czyli robiąc tak ten duży zamiast przejąć rozładuje ładunek tego małego ?
<klawiszowy_> powoli.
<klawiszowy_> prad plynie z + do -
<klawiszowy_> aż do 0 napięcia
<klawiszowy_> czyli zakładając, że masz mały kondensator naładowany do 5[V]
<klawiszowy_> przykładasz go
<Drathir> tylko nie wiem jak się kondensatory po złączeniu ze sobą taciowują
<Drathir> zachowują*
<klawiszowy_> dążą do wyrównania potencjałów
<Drathir> czyli ten mały 5v powinien oddać całą swoją pojemność dużemu?
<Drathir> czy rozładować do ok 2.5v ?
<klawiszowy_> z logiki wynika że do 2,5[V], ale nigdy się nad tym nie zastanawiałem
<winter> nie ma to jak rozmawiać o elektryce o 4 nad ranem, co?
<klawiszowy_> no raczej
<Drathir> tylko też czy z drugiej strony ma jakiś wpływ dajmy na to że ten duży potrafi przyjąć przykładowo maksymalnie 15v
<Drathir> hrhr
<klawiszowy_> no jak przekroczysz 15[V] to prawdopodobnie się zagotuje
<Drathir> ale to jak mój stary nauczyciel mówił masz to potrafic tak że nawet jeśli obudziłby osobę o 3 w nocy to ma ona wyrecytować odpowiedź...
<Drathir> a mały dajmy na to maksymalna jego możliwość to te 5v
<klawiszowy_> tej zaraz pójde, do zasilacza i zacznę to ogarniac
<Drathir> winter: od jakiego providera internet posiadasz?
<winter> mm
<winter> a dlaczego puytasz?
<Drathir> może lepiej jak się wyspisz?
<Drathir> bezpieczniej będzie...
<winter> ??
 * winter The Wire se2ep07
<Drathir> winter: jestem ciekaw jak się sprawuje...
<winter> były problemy jakiś tydzień temu
<Drathir> winter: i szukam kogoś kto ma netie żeby porównać z neo...
<winter> to prawie ta sama sieć
<Drathir> no właśnie prawie...
<Drathir> nie wiem co lepsze...
<Drathir> czy neo czy netia na linii neo.
<klawiszowy_> pytanko
<Drathir> tak?
<klawiszowy_> bo nigdy nic nie liczyłem za pomocą C++
<klawiszowy_> jak wyrzuca że mam błąd w obliczeniach zmiennoprzecinkowych
<winter> Drathir: netia ponoć tańsza
<Drathir> oj... Już się boję...
<klawiszowy_> gdzie szukać błędu
<Drathir> klawiszowy_: wybacz ale niestety nie mam pojęcia... Ale zaraz w googlach spróbuje poszukać.
<Drathir> winter: tylko czy nie będzie gorszej jakości oto pytanie... Czy neo nie będzie w jakiś sposób sabotować...
<winter> sabotować?
<winter> NWO?
<Drathir> klawiszowy_: może tu coś ? http://www.eprog.pl/viewtopic.php?t=3510
<klawiszowy_> właśnie to samo czytam :)
<Drathir> winter: no w jakiś sposób pogorszac jakoś łączą...
<Drathir> ciągle ich czyli neo linia by była bo netia w dzierżawę raczej bierze...
<Drathir> i nie pamiętam czy netia i neo mają ten sam Annex
<klawiszowy_> dobra mam
<Drathir> klawiszowy_: dobrze już nie szukam...
<Drathir> winter: teraz szukam NWO
<klawiszowy_> new world order?
<winter> mhm
<Drathir> to tylko ja żadnych skrótów nie znam...
<Drathir> http://www.urbandictionary.com/products.php?defid=1889937
<Drathir> http://static2.urbandictionary.com/images/logo_tattoo.jpg?1301805378
<PoKrAk>  hello
<Wizard> cześć
<mp`> Elo
<mp`> Widze, ze nie tylko ja sie zbieram o swicie
<sysek> ;o
<Wizard> no tak jakoś wyszło :)
<fbu> dobry dzień
<harloczek> re
<Wizard> żeby mi się tak chciało, jak mi się nie chce
<witkol> bry dzionek
<witkol> ;)
<witkol> Drathir, ja mam netie
<tar-gz> jo tys mom
<witkol> tar-gz, jaki masz ja 4
<PoKrAk> o co kaman
<fbu> tosz zawrotna prędkość
<PoKrAk> ja mam 100 w obie strony :D
<witkol> no niby i zawrotna ale sciąga mi tak samo szybko jak z tel jak nieraz korzystam 580Kb to ju ż maks
<tar-gz> witkol: co inetrnet? 2
<fbu> pewnie jestes z 5km od centrali :D
<witkol> jak Ci sciąga jak na maksa to ile Ci poszło
<witkol> ja nie do centrali kochanie mam 120 metrów dokładnie
<fbu> witkol: nie kochaniuj mi tu :p
<fbu> witkol: to dziwne ze taki transfer
<witkol> no dlatego się pytam ile wam np ciągnie przy pobieraniu
<witkol> jakie macie szybkości i jaki net
<fbu> witkol: netia 20, pobieranie na max  up i down
<PoKrAk> mi przyu 100 mb np potrafi torrenta z predkoscia 5 mega zasysac
<witkol> 100 m bitów czy bajtów :)
<PoKrAk> 100 Mbps
<lisu> re
<PoKrAk> re
<witkol> ping
<Wizard> pong
<michal_s> bry
<witkol> fbu to ile ten maks wynosi ??
<witkol> i nastała długo oczekiwana CISZA :(
<winter> wiertarka z rana musi być
<witkol> a po co ??
<winter> nie wiem
<fbu> wiertarka.... haha
<witkol> lepiej młot udarowy ha ha
<winter> ludzi nachodzi inspiracja z rana na wiercenie
<fbu> lepiej z rana niż o 22
<shpaq> mornin'
<fbu> pamieta ktos jak w mysql przy towrzeniu kolumny zadeklarować jej by przechwoywałą date i automatycznie wypełniałą pole przy dodawaniu rekordu?
<fbu> bo daje date i current_timestap i nie bangla
<fbu> dobra mam LOCALTIMESTAMP()
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<witkol> można jakos sobie ustawić na xchat-cie żeby koło nicka była godzina kto o której godzinie coś mówił ?
<mp`> timestamp
<kasiawska> dzińdybry
<mp`> To jest w standardzie odpalone w xchat.
<mp`> nawet mam xchat odpalony teraz.
<mp`> kasiawska, Ziew bobry
<witkol> no ja tez i mi niepokazuje
<PoKrAk> w standarcie wlasnie nie jest odpalone
<witkol> kasiawska,  lol :) bry
<kasiawska> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrLk4vdY28Q hallelujah :P na dobry początek dnia!
<mp`> witkol, Settings -> Preferences -> Enable time stamps
<PoKrAk> yustawienie preferencje okno główne
<witkol> oki już mam :)
<mp`> ;)
<mp`> xchat ma sens po znc co jedynie ;p
<mp`> Tak to irssi ftw!
<kasiawska> Eh dziś Matki Boskiej Pieniężnej, ale coś słabo jak na razie... :/
<mp`> :]
<kasiawska> kurka, zrobiłam listę zakupów i wychodzi, że potrzebuję więcej pieniędzy niż wypłaty haha :D chyba na razie skreślę tego ipoda :D heh
<mp`> lulz
<mp`> A na co Ci ipod? ;)
<mp`> Nie lepiej kupic 12-pak Zubra? ;)
<mp`> I jeszcze Ci tyle zostanie.
<kasiawska> żubr be
<kasiawska> fe fu itd, choć jestem z okolic żubra haha
<mp`> Dalem przyklad.
<mp`> :]
<kasiawska> nie, chcesz mnie po prostu upić!!! :O
<mp`> Raczej mysle o sensowniejszym wykorzystaniu Twoich pieniedzy
<mp`> Ale jak to mowia - NIe moja malpa nie moj cyrk ;]
<kasiawska> ja znam inaczej - nie moje dziwki, nie mój burdel :D
<kasiawska> cóż ipod jest mi potrzebny, żeby móc szpanować przed nastolatkami w autobusie :/
<kasiawska> a drugie zastosowanie to słuchanie muzyki :D
<bez_nicku> Nie ma to jak sie najebac z rana :P
<bez_nicku> Tylko rano o 6:00 ludzie w zabce dziwnie na ciebie patrza jak kupujesz 8 piw :<
<kasiawska> bez_nicku ja mam wrażenie, że oni w żabce zawsze dziwnie patrzą
<bez_nicku> kasiawska: calkiem mozliwe, robota kijowa to i podejscie nie najlepsze
<bez_nicku> kolorowych :P
<kasiawska> ja to mam dzisiaj dzień bezalkoholowy :/ weekend pracujący
<GronX> Grał ktoś z was w ogame z telefonu?
<witkol> kasiawska,  matka boska pieniężna uboga była pewnie
<witkol> :)
<kasiawska> witkol niech mnie bladź nie denerwuje, bo znowu zrobię im jatkę w kadrach hehe :D
<kasiawska> sandisk nie robi dysków twardych usb?
<witkol> kasiawska,  ja bym się niezastanawiał jak zamało naliczyli to bym zaraz grande zrobił na kolei pracowałem wszystkim się mylili co jakiś czas aż poszłem zrobiłem dwa razy awanturę i się nauczyli liczyć ha ha i tak się póżniej zwolniłem
<witkol> kasiawska,  chyba nierobi niesłyszałem przynajmniej
<kasiawska> qrna znalazłam różowy dysk twardy usb :D
<kasiawska> witkol no ja ostatnio co i raz tam im cisnę, bo to mi premii nie wypłacą, albo odsetek za spóźnienie
<kasiawska> a prawo pracy to ja mam w małym palcu qrna
<kasiawska> ale ładny dysk usb znalazłam eh eh... 1Tb samsunga za 350 zł...
<witkol> spadam do pracy miłego dnia
<witkol> kasiawska,  to się im niedaj
<Wizard> kuwa, kiedy to gnome się zbuduje :<
<tar-gz> Wizard: które? 3?
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> wczoraj była gadka o żonach i kotach, a jam geek! dziś się odstresowuję pisząc junity i kompilując gnome
<tar-gz> gentoo masz?
<Wizard> ubuntu lucid
<tar-gz> i kompilujesz gnome3?
<Wizard> tak
<Wizard> właściwie, to samo się kompiluje
<tar-gz> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3/ubuntu natty main
<tar-gz> tu masz
<Wizard> natty
<Wizard> nie zainstaluję natty na pracowym lapku
<tar-gz> http://techienotes.info/2010/09/05/install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-lucid/
<Guest46494> to ppa stare strasznie jest
<Guest46494> hmm
<Wizard> pieprzę ppa, już prawie się zbudowało
<Wizard> prosto z gita, jeszcze ciepłe ;P
<kklimonda> :D
<kklimonda> zobaczymy jak stabilnie będzie ci działać ;)
<PoKrAk> ktoś sie bawił teamspeak server ????
<tar-gz> serwer nie, ale  klient śmiga dobrze
<PoKrAk> szkoda chciałbym zasiegnąć jezyka odnośnie kilku kwestii backupy itp
<tar-gz> No to ja ci nie pomoge
<GronX> PoKrAK ja sie bawiłem nawet posadam jeden obecnie
<PoKrAk> GronX, to jak wyglada kwestia backupów i konkretnej konfiguracji
<GronX> PoKrAK generalnie ja sie bawiłem w w ts2 ts3 ventrilo....
<GronX> PoKrAK w jakiej wersji?
<PoKrAk> mam testowo ts2
<tar-gz> ts3 lepszy jest
<PoKrAk> narazie ts2 z repo zassane
<GronX> PoKrAk nie pamiętam obecnie który plik jest odpowiedzialny za przechowywanie ustawień serwera, ale ts 2 server działa nawet bez instalacji więc jak chcesz kopię całości to zrób kopię i wsio
<PoKrAk> chodzi np gdzie rozmowy przechowywane itp ??
<GronX> on nie przechowuje rozmów
<PoKrAk> bedzie za konf /etc/team-server
<PoKrAk> aha nawet lepiej
<GronX> chyba że chcesz sobie nagrać
<PoKrAk> tego jeszcze nie wiem
<GronX> jest opcja nagrywania
<PoKrAk> a gdzie oprzechowuje informacje nt userów i ich uprawnień
<GronX> PoKrAk ja od dawna już na ts2 nei działam i nie pamiętam
<PoKrAk> jakiw róznice pomiedzy 2 a 3 ?
<GronX> priv
<fbu> aj
<Drathir> witam...
<Drathir> ale cisza...
<fbu> Drathir: Na ulicach cichosza
<fbu> na chodnikach cichosza, na kanale cichosza
<PoKrAk> komu dzwonią temu dzwonią
<Drathir> a może tak: ave!
<Drathir> a tutaj zaraz prawie że chór...
<Drathir> ktoś tu o team speaku pisał ?
<PoKrAk> ja
<Drathir> fbu: może dlatego taka cisza że w nocy został wyczerpany dzienny limit...
<Drathir> PoKrAk: a co ciekawego?
<PoKrAk> nic wyce konfiguracyjne i gdzie trzyma dane takie jak userzy itp
<Drathir> PoKrAk: najlepszym rozwiązaniem byłoby mysql
<Drathir> w plikach przy dużej ilości użytkowników nie byłoby to za wolne?
<PoKrAk> no wlaśnie tak samo pomyslałem
<PoKrAk> jakis ozsadny tutorial jak to ozenic z mysqlem ?
<winter> o tym pisze się książki
<winter> :-)
<winter> takie dłuższe tutki
<PoKrAk> moze byc ksiazka byle by nie w barbarzyńskim angielskim
<winter> poszukaj na pebie, słowo kluczowe helion
<PoKrAk> :)
<winter> albo na stronie heliona
<PoKrAk> ksiazek mnóstwo oni maja
<fbu> PoKrAk: dlaczego barbarzyński?
<PoKrAk> bo ksiazek po angielsku mi sie nie nchce czytac
<PoKrAk> tutoriale fora jeszcze ale ksiazka juz barbarzyństwo
<fbu> przy okazji podszkolisz englisz :D
<Drathir> taki team speak server to zapewne duże obciążenie maszyny i łącza...
<PoKrAk> czasu brak choc podszkolenie by sie przydało
<GronX> to jest małe obciążenie maszyny ale łącza spore
<PoKrAk> Drathir, tym sie nie martwie bo maszyna serwerowa która nic nie robi a łącze trudne do zapchania
<GronX> zależy od kodeku jaki bit rate ma i ilosci userow
<GronX> książek do niego nie trzeba bo jest prosty w obsludze
<PoKrAk> GronX, chodzxi o to zeby to mysqlem ozenic
<Drathir> GronX: nie musi mieć sporo ramu żeby wszystko buforowac ?
<m477> ale jestem schlany ;//
<GronX> <Drathir> nie nie musi
<Drathir> m477: parapetówka ?
<m477> nie bardzo
<Drathir> GronX: czyli to ma bufor na dysku?
<GronX> <Drathir> bufor do czego chłopie to działa na starych maszynach spzred lat wiem to z autopsji
<GronX> http://teamspeak.com.pl/faq.php?cat_id=2
<GronX> proszę zobaczcie sobie
<Drathir> jak ja lubię takie oferty pracy serwisant komputerowy w jakiejś tam firmie oczywiście student musi być, ale żeby było śmieszniej to z prawkiem, a po kiego prawko jeśli w firmie sprzęt ma składać i naprawiać...
<GronX> PoKrAk na tej stronie co link dałem jest wszystko co powinno cię interesować w ts2
<Drathir> GronX: no żeby przechowywać dźwięk z racji iż nie są to bezpośrednie połączenia punkt punkt to musi być gdzieś to składowane i buforowane, tak mi się wydaje...
<GronX> podałem wymagania są naprawdę małe owszem buforuje ale minimalne ilości danych zobacz wymagania to naprawde dobrze pomyslany program
<PoKrAk> gronx tam o mysqlu nie ma nic :/
<GronX> bo i nie będzie :P
<GronX> nie jest on potrzebny
<foreste> czesc
<Drathir> bez urazy ale te 6mb to chyba na sam program albo na jedną osobę korzystająca z serwera... Ciężko mi uwierzyć, żeby coś co przesyła głos mogłoby tak mało pamięci potrzebować...
<GronX> PoKrAk używałem ts 2 naprawdę długo więc wiem
<Drathir> z jakiej to kompresji dźwięku korzysta?
<GronX> speex
<GronX> są jeszcze 2 słabsze ale nieopłaczalne marna jakośc
<GronX> piszę i wiem co piszę bo z autopsji to wiem możesz nie wierzyć miałem niejeden serwer ts2 ventrilo obecnie ts3 mam
<Drathir> osobiście wątpiłbym żeby taki p166 pociągnął ze 100 osób
<Drathir> ilu użytkowników tak około?
<GronX> Drathir to podałem poglądowo ja maiłem na maszynie 2,65 ghz 2 g ramu i smigalo rewelka
<GronX> chodzil ts a ja jeszcze sobie na nim gralem
<GronX> obecnie mam ts3 na 50 osób ale to wykupionena serwerze bo nie będę kompa trzymał na chodzie ciągle a tanio jest i stabilnie bardzo
<Drathir> fajnie napisali możesz korzystać za firewallem ale musisz poprosić administratora... Teraz mało kvm chce porty przelierowywac albo nawet jeśli to chcą śmieszna kasę za to...
<Drathir> serwerek gdzieś z 1ghz ?
<GronX> ten co teraz mam nawet nie wiem
<GronX> to firma co się zajmuje profesjonalnie udostępnianiem serwerów głosowych
<Drathir> czy to taki specjalny serwer dedykowany do ts?
<Drathir> rozumiem...
<GronX> nie ma laga serwer ma dobry uptime 99.99 % wiec jest wsio
<GronX> http://www.net-speak.pl/
<dKc> uzywa tu ktos netBeansa?
<Drathir> dKc: z tego co pamiętam tak ktoś tu o nim wspominał tylko niestety nie powiem Ci kto...
<Drathir> ja zamierzam się lokalnie pobawić serwerem xmpp
<Drathir> tylko jeden minus nie jestem pewien czy nie potrzebuje otwartych portów z zewnątrz
<Drathir> przy połączeniach s2s
<Drathir> jeśli tak to lipka z zabawy... Lokalnie już wszystko śmiga tylko z innych hostów jak narazie nie...
<kklimonda> http://www.techeye.net/mobile/nokia-confirms-that-symbian-is-closed-source :D
<Drathir> what the... ?
<Drathir> przecież nie tak dawno upublicznili chyba kod...
<foreste> zrobilem repoz ;)
<Drathir> gz
<foreste> teraz instaluje najnowsze skype dla linuxa :>
<Drathir> foreste: gratuluję znaczy się... Teraz tylko testować?
<foreste> repoz ?
<foreste> czy skype
<Drathir> tak...repo
<Drathir> czy to takie prywatne tylko na własny użytek?
<foreste> zaraz dam link
<foreste> Drathir: deb http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14987248/apt ./
<Drathir> dziękuję...
<Psotnick> jak jestem podłączony do WiFi to po iwlist wlan0 scan widzę tylko swoją sieć, co mam zrobić, żeby widzieć wszystkie sieci w zasięgu?
<Drathir> koniecznie przez konsole?
<PoKrAk> Psotnick, rozlącz sie i wtedy zobacz
<Dreadlish> elo
<Psotnick> PoKrAk: to nie jest rozwiązanie ;)
<Dreadlish> Nerihsa: o/
<Nerihsa> ohayo
<Psotnick> Drathir: wolałbym przez konsolę, ale na upartego mogą być Xy
<Drathir> Psotnick: najlepszym rozwiązaniem byłby aircrack-ng
<Skrzyp> Hmmm... Zna ktos jakis dobry emulator NES'a pod linux'a?
<Drathir> witam...
<Skrzyp> Taki ktory odpali bez ociagania gry na P666 i 370MB RAM?
<Drathir> Psotnick: tam masz wszystko wraz z mocą sieci...
<Drathir> Psotnick: a próbowałes przez sudo iwlist scan ?
<Psotnick> kurde, rzeczywiście wystarczyło z root ;D
<Drathir> Psotnick: ale i tak polecam Ci aircracka fajnie to pokazuje, a do testowania jakości połączenia wavemon polecam...
<Nerihsa> Skrzyp: chyba kazdy na kazdym sprzecie odpali NESa ;d
<Nerihsa> np. nestopia
<Drathir> Nerihsa: a to bezpośrednio pod linuksa ?
<Nerihsa> Drathir: tez
<Nerihsa> tylko nie ma tam netplay
<Nerihsa> :F
<Skrzyp> Nerihsa: u mnie jak pociagnie scaler to nawet atari800 sie biesi
<fbu> NES, i te 8-bitowe dzwieki w grach.... poezja
<Skrzyp> fbu: ATART FTW!
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> 8bit ftw
<Dreadlish> a ja żadnego 8bitowca nie mam :(
<Skrzyp> A na c64 najlepszy SId byl.
<Drathir> ładnie ładnie, ale i tak szkoda że nie robia gier pod linuksa...
<fbu> Dreadlish: na targowisku jeszcze trafisz jakąś podrobke nesa
<GronX> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBVoONryE3s
 * Skrzyp *mial* ZX Spectrum 48k po ojca. Sasiad zalal w piwnicy.
<Skrzyp> Drathir: Jak to nie robia?!
<Drathir> c64 w szafie sprawny ;p
<Dreadlish> fbu: na targowisku to ja najwyżej kurczaka dobrego znajde
<kklimonda> Drathir: jak nie robią, jak robią? Tylko to co zrobią i tak nie jest kupowane w ilości uzasadniającej robienie czegoś innego
<dKc> a ktoś się przyzna, że używa NetBeansa?
<Drathir> Skrzyp: bezpośrednio żadnych dużych znanych gier nie ma...
<dKc> ooo, o NESie mówicie:)
<fbu> Dreadlish: ostatnio widziałem za 40zł _+ 2pady i pistolet
<Dreadlish> no - dawać panowie od javy
<Skrzyp> Drathir: Quejk?
<Dreadlish> ja kurde xenixa odpalam
<Skrzyp> World Of Goo>
<Dreadlish> tzn. próbuje ;d
<Skrzyp> Wolfenstein?
<dKc> chcecie w coś pograć na necie na NESa na multi?
<Drathir> Skrzyp: to jedyna perełka
<Skrzyp> Sacred?
<fbu> przegladarkowo?
<Skrzyp> dKc: jak mi sie raine skompiluje...
<Dreadlish> i sie ciągnie msys
<Skrzyp> fbu: nie, RPG
<Drathir> Skrzyp: sacred też ? o.O
<Skrzyp> Drathir: co?
<dKc> co to raine?
<dKc> nie nie przegladarkowo
<Dreadlish> http://allegro.pl/commodore-klawiatura-plus-cartridge-64-i1541047328.html - hehlol
<Skrzyp> taki jemulautor
<dKc> kiedys z kolega gralem, ze on byl w jednym miescie ja w innym i na emulatorze na NESie, ale niestety na Windzie
 * Skrzyp by chcial atari800 z czytnikiem kart SD.
<Drathir> Skrzyp: pod linuksa jest bezpośrednio?
<Skrzyp> 800XL
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: to se dorób
<dKc> raine to chyba do cpsów nie?
<Drathir> ja to c 64 na kasety niestety...
<Dreadlish> ja gdzieś mam commodora na strychu
<Dreadlish> tylko by trzeba było pogrzebać
<dKc> anyway, jak ktoś będzie wiedział jak spis treści dokumentacji w netBeansie przestawić z góry okna na lewą stronę (jak w Qt Creator) to niech pisze, bo tak jak tak jest to ja nie moge nic z tego przeczytac
<Dreadlish> jezz... 10 wersji automake
<Dreadlish> po co mu?
<Drathir> dKc: próbowałes się bawić prawym przyciskiem myszki gdzieś w obszarze paska?
<Dreadlish> mingw leci
<dKc> Drathir, teraz sprobowalem :)
<Dreadlish> troche gnunarzędzi pod windowsem sie przyda
<dKc> i moge odczepić dokumentacje
<dKc> od okna głównego, ale nadal spis treści jest na górze:(
<Drathir> dKc: i nie reaguje na nic zapewne?
<Skrzyp> Kur*
<Drathir> dkca spróbuj odczepić dać bliżej lewej krawędzi okna i przyczepić z powrotem.
<Skrzyp> Padl system
<Dreadlish> [*]
<Skrzyp> Kompilowalo sie raine i sie zresetowalo..
<Drathir> dKc: a spróbuj odczepić dać bliżej lewej krawędzi okna i przyczepić z powrotem.
 * Skrzyp dlatego nie lubi assemblera
<Skrzyp> za bardzo int19h-owate
<dKc> Drathir: moge odczepic tylko spis tresci wraz z opisem
<Drathir> Skrzyp: cały system Ci się zresetowal?
<dKc> drobniej sie nie da
<dKc> Skrzyp: co tam kombinujesz?
<Drathir> dKc: skończyły mi się chyba pomysły...
<dKc> mi tez, moze tego nie da sie zrobic
<dKc> :<
<dKc> ale dzieki za pomysl odczepienia:P
<Skrzyp> dKc: Drathir: podczas kompilacji raine sie pyk-i-zresetowalo.
<dKc> a:)
<dKc> a w repo tego nie masz?
<Skrzyp> no jest repo archa
<Skrzyp> AUR
<Skrzyp> ale tam sa wlasnie pkgbuildy
<Drathir> dKc: nie ma za co... Ja bardziej ze strony pomysłów szalonych, bądź wręcz wydających się dziwne lub głupie, ale zawsze to jakieś...
<dKc> a ty na archu jestes
<dKc> Drathir, no wlasnie takie niby głupie, a się okazało, że pomogło
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: repo archa to repo archa
<Skrzyp> Jakis inny NES zamulator znacie?
<Dreadlish> aur to jest coś bardziej community niż community
<Skrzyp> :P
<dKc> CFCE Ultra
<Drathir> dKc: no bo ja się tam nie znam, ale czasem jak tutaj widać i nawet głupi pomysł znajdzie zastosowanie więc swoimi się dzieje a nóż pomogą wpaść na coś mądrego hrhr
<dKc> FCE Ultra na win yzywalem
<dKc> Skrzyp: a zagramy w cos potem we dwoch?:>
<Skrzyp> W After Burner? ;)
<dKc> w Contre
<dKc> :)
<dKc> nie gralem w to, kurde
<Skrzyp> nie znam
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: NIE ZNASZ O.O?
<Drathir> Skrzyp: gens czy coś takiego w repo masz ?
<dKc> w archu sciaganie z repo wyglada tak, ze sie kompiluje?
<Dreadlish> dKc: dystrybucja binarna i kompilowanie *klaszcze*
<dKc> tzn tak?
<Dreadlish> tzn. nie...
<Dreadlish> to nie gentoo
<dKc> no to co Skrzyp mowi, ze kompiluje
<Dreadlish> bo skrzyp to skrzyp
<Dreadlish> z aura sie kompiluje niektóre rzeczy ale w standardowych repo to sie ściąga i rozpakowuje i jest ;d
<Skrzyp> ale w repo raine np. nie ma
<dKc> a fceu?
<Drathir> Skrzyp: albo ssnes
<dKc> chyba zsnes
<Dreadlish> fceu jest
<dKc> no to niech sciaga, na co czeka
<dKc> po co mu emulator automatów
<Skrzyp> zsnes to dla SNES, a nie NES
<dKc> wiem
<Skrzyp> FCEUX instaluje...
<Drathir> http://pkgs.org/archlinux/archlinux-multilib-x86_64/zsnes-1.51-7-x86_64.pkg.tar.xz.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3jxzqn9> (at pkgs.org)
<Drathir> no bocik się obudził...
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ktoś mu neta dał
<Skrzyp> o jak muli...
 * mp` nadaje poprzez znc, nic mu nie muli
<Skrzyp> mowie o FCEUX
<dKc> u to slabego kompa masz
<dKc> czegos lżejszego poszukaj
<Skrzyp> p666 mhz
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: teraz jest ładny motd
<dKc> ło amtko
<Skrzyp> 370 mb ram
<dKc> to jak ci te hedgewars dzialalo?
<Skrzyp> dKc: na innym kompie
<Nerihsa> :O
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ile za niego dałeś? :D
<Skrzyp> 1 gb ram, cel2ghz.
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: stary Compaq presario 1400po ojcu.
<Dreadlish> ja musze przelać kase gościowi
<Dreadlish> żeby mi wysłał
<Dreadlish> wtedy będę miał coś lepszego od 866mhz :D
<Dreadlish> 1,4ghz, 512mb i karta ati ;d
<Dreadlish> i 14"
<Skrzyp> przeciez mam wieksze wymaganie niz chce fceux...
<Skrzyp> co, mam se dosa zainstalowac?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: teoretycznie ;d
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: wsadź dosa na qemu to będzie na pewno workować
<kasiawska> jaki to dysk, ma ok 64 GB, ale jest super szybki i stosuje się go najczęściej tylko do instalowania stystemu?
<kasiawska> bo chce spr ceny
<Dreadlish> ssd
<Dreadlish> 600zł
<Skrzyp> SSD
<Skrzyp> ~400-600zeta
<Dreadlish> nie opłaca sie
<Dreadlish> za taką cenę masz 4tb :D
<Skrzyp> ;)
<kasiawska> qrna nie wiem właśnie co zrobić
<kasiawska> nowy laptop czy renowacja starego
<Dreadlish> kup nowego
<Dreadlish> tylko porządnego ;d
<Drathir> a coś takiego jak mednafen to jeszcze gdzieś idzie znaleźć?
<Drathir> nowy
<kasiawska> no tak, to i tamto wyniesie mnie ok 1500 zł w sumie czyli wartość złoma
<kasiawska> a w firmie mam 30% na delle, więc nie ma co się bawić
<Drathir> kasiawska: poszukaj na allegro ul-30
<Drathir> kasiawska: aha no chyba że to szukaj delli jakichś hrhr
<Dreadlish> dKc: ni ma
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> tabfail
<Dreadlish> Drathir: ni ma
<Dreadlish> kup sobie della studio 1558 z i5
<Dreadlish> i masz dobrego della ;d
<kasiawska> mam tyle pomyslow na sprzet eh eh...
<kasiawska> potrzebuje bogatego sponsora albo dobrej pracy hahah
<kasiawska> w ogole htc mial wypuscic 7calowego tableta na rynek
<kasiawska> czekam i czekam i nic
<Dreadlish> czyli arm by był
<Dreadlish> gz dla niego za mało ramu ;d
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> robi sie git
<Drathir> Dreadlish: http://www.emuparadise.org/emulators/files/RockNES-i386-4.00.zip
<Drathir> Dreadlish: http://rocknes.kinox.org/
<Dreadlish> Drathir: yyy?
<Drathir> Dreadlish: emulator jakiś...
<Dreadlish> a
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> narazie to zamierzam skompilować qemu
<Drathir> a pytanie jak się ma kod źródłowy to musi być na określoną platformę?
 * Skrzyp sie zastanawia - DOSEMU czy QEMU i DOS7 (baczac na moj sprzet)
<Skrzyp> Drathir: po to jest kod
<Skrzyp> zeby nie byl
<Skrzyp> kod to kod
<Skrzyp> no chyba ze w assemblerze
<Dreadlish> qemu
<Dreadlish> Drathir: nie
<Dreadlish> Drathir: sam źródłowy możesz skompilować gdzie chcesz o ile nie ma żadnego hardware-musta
<Dreadlish> jak ja to nazywam
<Drathir> a różnica platform linux windows ?
<Dreadlish> i co?
<Dreadlish> wywalasz winapi i wszędzie wsadzasz
<Drathir> aha czyli nie ma znaczenia... To miło...
<Dreadlish> jak nie to mingw
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> i msys
<Dreadlish> co ja teraz "poczynam"
<Drathir> Dreadlish: gfceux już próbowałes może?
<Dreadlish> Drathir: nie
<Dreadlish> ja sie nie bawie w nesowanie
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: a co kombinujesz?
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: dosbox moze da rade
<Drathir> Dreadlish: http://www.allquests.com/question/3693707/HOWTO-Install-GFCEUX-20-NES-emulator.html
<jacekowski> o
<jacekowski> nes
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5wfyp3h> (at www.allquests.com)
<jacekowski> Drathir: zrodla teoretycznie sa przenosne
<jacekowski> Drathir: praktycznie nawet sie nie przenosza pomiedzy roznymi kompilatorami
<jacekowski> Drathir: trzeba miec duzo ifdefow i w ogole
<Drathir> Dreadlish: tutaj parę też jest http://www.filetransit.com/freeware.php?name=Arch_Rivals_Nes
<Drathir> jacekowski: ale teoretycznie były stworzone żeby że źródła można było na każdej platformie złożyć?
<jacekowski> no mniej wiecej
<Drathir> Dreadlish: i ostatnie najbardziej chyba obiecujące i przydatne http://www.mess.org/
<fbu> jebane php wysyła znak nastepnego wiersza
 * fbu nie lubi php
<Drathir> oj to ja niestety nie pomogę w programowaniu to ja niestety nie za bardzo...
<Drathir> choć m.in. php i jave chętnie chciałbym umieć bo moim zdaniem to dwa najbardziej takie przydatne...
<dKc> gupi ten netBeans, nawet dokumentacji w nim nie mozna wierzyc:/
<Drathir> zawsze mi się wydawało że do javy w linuksie jest to java vm coś tam taka żółta czy pomarańczowa plama za logo
<Drathir> trochę z avastowym się kojarzy znaczkiem...
<Drathir> ktoś ma bądź konfigurował serwer tak żeby jakichś użytkowników można było dodać i żeby to było w miarę bezpieczne dla siebie i tych użytkowników?
<mp`> Pewnie
<Drathir> mp`: dużo zmian w domyślnych konfiguracjach ?
<mp`> Drathir, Ale na dystrybucyjnym kernelu to Ciezko Ci bedzie o czyms takim rozmyslac.
<mp`> Bedziesz musialem sobie odpowiednie latki nalozyc, troche googlowania i bedzie elegancko
<mp`> Drathir, Troche jest.
<mp`> selinux/apparmor/grsecurity/tomoyo - zainteresuj sie tymi haslami
<Drathir> mp`: zapewne głupie pytanie, ale dlaczego na dystrybucyjnym ciężko?
<Drathir> dobrze dziękuję poczytam...
<PoKrAk> grsa probowałem kiedys zrobic wywaliło mi całego kernela :/
<mp`> Drathir, Dlatego, ze na desktopie latki ktore sie uzywa na serwerze nie sa potrzebne.
<Drathir> nie mam na myśli żeby to był jakiś drugi pentagon bardziej w sensie, żeby użytkownicy nie dostali się nawzajem do własnych plików i z zewnątrz żeby nikt im się nie dostał...
<Drathir> mp`: a serwer nie potrafiłby robić za desktopa ? W takich domowych warunkach?
<PoKrAk> mam jeden taki serwer co jest serwerem i desktopem jak potrzeba
<Drathir> PoKrAk: ja tam się nie znam ale wydaje mi się że serwer za desktopa nie zmieniając zastosowania jako serwer byłby w stanie, ale desktop za serwer już by nie potrafił...
<sysek> czas sie ogolic
<lisu> sysek: najlepiej na łyso
<sysek> lisu: twarz ogolic
<sysek> i nie zgole mojej brodki
<lisu> ;)
<PoKrAk> zalezy co masz na mysli mowiac serwer
<PoKrAk> np maszyna o dobrych parametrach
<PoKrAk> jeden z moich serwerów zarówno pod wzgledem maszynowym jaki wydajnosciowym słuzy za serwer z działającym oprogramowaniem desktop dodatkowo i jest ok
<Drathir> PoKrAk: o właśnie tak, miło to słyszeć...
<Drathir> PoKrAk: sporo lat praktyki trzeba żeby chociaż wspomagać w zarządzaniu serwerami?
<PoKrAk> potrzeba postawienia własego serwera
<PoKrAk> i zeby był na nim ruch
<PoKrAk> postawienie serwea dla samego siebie mało daje
<PoKrAk> dopiero nabranie praktyki na zyjacym organizmie z userami daje doswiadczenie
<sysek> zief
<PoKrAk> jeszcze 30 min i weekend
<Drathir> i tutaj pojawia się problem... Nawet jeśli postawisz na dedyku to znaleźć użytkowników to zapewne inna bajka...
<PoKrAk> ano
<PoKrAk> zawsze to moga byc kumple
<PoKrAk> bierzesz domene za 1 zł na rok stawiasz sobie serwer i najpierw dns pozniej poczta na własnej domenie jakis serwer www
<Drathir> no tak tylko że kumpel nie będzie próbował nic psuć hrhr
<PoKrAk> a co tu do psucia
<PoKrAk> ma działac a userzy korzystac
<PoKrAk> ty w miedzyczasie bawisz sie filtrami antyspamowymi
<Drathir> no obce osoby to z nimi może być różnie... Zapewne będą szukać jakiś dziur i luk...
<PoKrAk> to bedziesz miał wyzwanie
<PoKrAk> na tym to polega
<Drathir> no właśnie nad własną domeną się zastanawiam w sumie kwota 35zł na rok to nie jest aż taka tragedia...
<PoKrAk> wlez na home.pl
<PoKrAk> i tam za pierwszy rok zapłacisz wartość piwa
<sysek> piwo ble
<Drathir> PoKrAk: tak, ale za następny już się nie będzie opłacać przedłużać...
<PoKrAk> zawsze po roku mozesz zmienic sobie domene
<Drathir> cwaniaki z home potrafią... Moim zdaniem za bardzo home na masę już teraz idzie...
<PoKrAk> widze ze zamiast plusów widzisz minusy
<PoKrAk> :)
<PoKrAk> ale domene u nich mam :D
<Drathir> słyszałem trochę nie miłych akcji z home...
<Drathir> chyba wolę wydać te 20zł, ale bez niespodzianek...
<PoKrAk> Drathir, mam z nimi doczynienia korporacyjnie i tu sa czasem chocki klocki
<PoKrAk> ale z samej domeny jestem zadowolony
<Drathir> no tak domenę zawsze można przenieść chyba? z tego co się orientuje?
<PoKrAk> jest
<PoKrAk> ot cała impreza z nimi
<PoKrAk> to ty decydujesz co z nia zrobisz
<PoKrAk> ja ci proponuje najtansze i najprostsze rozwiazanie na poczatek
<Drathir> no własnej domeny nie miałem jak narazie tylko dostawcy i na vpsie...
<PoKrAk> to bierz
<PoKrAk> od czegos trza zacząć
<PoKrAk> ja w ten sposób pierwszych szlifów nabierałem
<PoKrAk> zawsze mozesz kogos poprosic o subdomene
<sysek> FCUK
<sysek> co za chamstwo
<sysek> gram w homm3 i crash -_-
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ping
<Drathir> PoKrAk: to nad domeną chyba się poważniej zastanowie pozatym będę mógł potestowac podpinanie...
<BlessJah> jacekowski: chyba coś niecoś pomieszałem w plikach, mamy backupy przyrostowe czy huzia na józia?
<Drathir> no nad tym od dostawcy to subdomen to już mam kilka z minimum 5 żeby sobie nie śmiecic
<PoKrAk> i zawsze mozna samemu subdomeny porobic
<PoKrAk> sii ja
<TheNumb> Re. Bawl sie juz ktos tym gnome3?
<TheNumb> Bail*
<TheNumb> Bawil*
<TheNumb> ;]
<BlessJah> `seen ace
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: I have not seen ace.
<BlessJah> `seen jacekowski
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: jacekowski was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 1 hour, 27 minutes, and 34 seconds ago: <jacekowski> no mniej wiecej
<Diabelko> TheNumb: Ja.
<TheNumb> Diabelko: fajne to to?
<Diabelko> owszem
<Diabelko> i szybkie
<TheNumb> Diabelko: alpha fedory czy jakoś z overlaya skompilowałeś?
<TheNumb> Bo ja prędzej się zesram niż skompiluję.
<Diabelko> nie biegałem za overlayem
<Diabelko> na ubuntu live sobie zrobiłem do ramu
<Drathir> PoKrAk: no ja akurat też sam mogę do tej przez providera dodawać
<Drathir> TheNumb: tak podobno ciekawe tylko jeszcze muszą popracować nad nim...
<TheNumb> Za cholerę nie chce polecieć z overlaya :(
<TheNumb> Ech, nvidia wygrała. Stawiam windowzę :(
<kichawa> \o/
<kichawa> +1 for the linux
<sysek> bullshit
<Drathir> kichawa: w czym wygrał?
<kichawa> w walce o przetrwanie
<kichawa> selekcja naturalna etc
<Drathir> kichawa: ciekawe...
<Psotnick> nie wie ktoś jak zmusić flashplugin'a do odtwarzania dźwięku przez pulse a nie alsę?
<Drathir> a jaki domyślny w systemie jest?
<Psotnick> a bo ja wiem ;)
<Psotnick> jak mi powiesz jak sprawdzić to zobaczę (Arch)
<Drathir> oj sam nie wiem, ale spróbuje poszukać...
<Psotnick> dobra, już działa ;)
<Psotnick> można w .asoundrc ustawić, ale potrzebowałem paczki libflashsupport-pulse
<Drathir> ok dobrze wiedzieć na przyszłość...
<Drathir> a ja od niedawna z flash aid korzystam...
<Drathir> chyba muszę poszukać jakiegoś antyspama na wordpressa
<Psotnick> chapta
<Drathir> zna ktoś może jakiegoś?
<Drathir> hmmm ciekawe z tej strony mówisz, żeby podejść...
<Psotnick> captcha* :)
<Mussious> jakoś na a coś było
<Mussious> zaraz srawdzę
<Mussious> Akismet
<Drathir> tylko że niby na użytek komercyjny płacić za licencję trzeba...
<Dreadlish> o/
<Drathir> albo jeśli trzyma się większą ilość stron
<Mussious> być może, a to nie jest na gnu?
<Drathir> nie wiem jak teraz ale jakiś czas temu jak sprawdzałem to dla większej ilości blogow trzebabyło licencję wykupić...
<Drathir> jak narazie jeszcze tylko 26 stron oznaczania spamu hrhr
<Drathir> spis powszechny szpiedzy jedni ;p
<Drathir> ciekawe jakim cudem to jest obowiązkowe...
<Drathir> a ile kradzieży na bank będzie...
<Dreadlish> haha
<Drathir> Dreadlish: co się stało?
<Dreadlish> mam xenixa
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> a się męczyłem 3h żeby go odpalić
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> i sie qemu zwisło
<Drathir> Dreadlish: a w miarę płynnie to chodziło?
<Dreadlish> Drathir: tak
<Dreadlish> Drathir: odwisło sie - to wina dysku je
<Dreadlish> bo on mnie nie lubi
<Dreadlish> i ma badesctory ;d
<Drathir> hrhr a to na takim da się pracować?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> jak widać
<Drathir> są jakieś programy które wspomagają dysk w mijaniu tych sektorów?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> firmware ma to robić
<Drathir> jest w stanie stworzyć mapę badsectorow zapisać ja i omijać je automatycznie?
<Dreadlish> http://i.imgur.com/aQedI.png heh
<Dreadlish> Drathir: ma poprostu zawsze jakieś 10% dodatkowe dysku na badsectory
<Dreadlish> i poprostu skacze po talerzach ;d
<Drathir> Dreadlish: fajne... A co na tym można robić?
<Drathir> a dlaczego datę musiało zmienić?
<Dreadlish> Drathir: date musiało bo myślało że biosa wywaliło
<Dreadlish> ale jej nie ruszyło
<Dreadlish> i pisze że jest wed apr 8 17:41:41 Warsaw 1970
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: system v?
<Dreadlish> sie zastanawiam jak na tym sprawdzić zajętość dysku
<Kwpolska> skad masz?
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: yup
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: sco xenix
<Dreadlish> na 386 był
<Dreadlish> 11 dyskietek i nerwy z qemu ;d
<Dreadlish> przynajmniej vim jest
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: analogowe dyskietki?
<Dreadlish> a jakie
<Dreadlish> tzn. obrazy
<Dreadlish> i zawala to 10mb :D
<Dreadlish> nie jest źle
<Dreadlish> ale nawet jakieś csh by sie przydało
<Dreadlish> odziwo było csh
 * Kwpolska sie bawi z gnome-shellem
<Kwpolska> znalazlem 5 problemow
<Dreadlish> ale jeszcze coś innego by sie zdało
<Kwpolska> to teraz pora na powrot do porzadnego GNOME
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: jakies wczesne BSD
<Dreadlish> no właśnie
<Dreadlish> zaro coś zafinduje
<fi9o> Mnie tam podeszlo gnome-shell
<Dreadlish> a ja sie kisze na windowsie =.=
<Kwpolska> fi9o: a ja mam du na liscie pare bugow
<Kwpolska> fi9o: dla przykladu, useradd scrashowal calego shella
<Kwpolska> podobnie nautilus ~/Dropbox
<fi9o> Zglos te bledy - i Ty badz bohaterem w swoim domu.
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: 386bsd v0.1 :>?
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: jak chcesz
<Kwpolska> fi9o: nie chce mi sie. -- xfce4 & arch linux lover
<Dreadlish> arch youp - do xfce nie miałem zdrowia na 10 calach ;d
<Kwpolska> tak szybko jak gnome3 postawilem, tak szybko go wypieprzam
<lisu> Kwpolska: brawo
<mati75> Kwpolska: arch?
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: brawo
<lisu> ja zainstalowałem 11.04, ale coś czuje, ze zostanę przy 11.04... ale na fluxboxie, bo te bajery, chodzą, nawet nienajwolniej. ale jednak to nie jest to... brakuje opcji na pasku, ogólnie to jest głupoto odporne.
<Kwpolska> TODO: install totem-plugin and gnome-themes
<Kwpolska> mati75: ta
<Dreadlish> heh
<epicki-makuslaw> exit
<Kwpolska> lisu: zainstalowales 11.04 ale zostaniesz przy 11.04?
<epicki-makuslaw> ąśąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąąą
<lisu> dokładnie, już miałem chwilę zwątpienia, ale jednak zostanę na 11.04
 * lisu slaps epicki-makuslaw
<lisu> nie bluźnij
<Kwpolska> epicki-makuslaw: /quit
<epicki-makuslaw> wiem :P
<lisu> x)
<Kwpolska> \o/
<lisu> kurde, w 11.04 coś porobili z ikoną network - managera - jakis zamiennik pokazuje, ze brak ikony ;/
<Kwpolska> lisu: nm-applet?
<lisu> ta
<Kwpolska> lisu: sprobuj jakeis inne ikonki
<lisu> próbowałem kilkanaście różnych motywów, wszyskie działają w miarę normalnie, zmieniają ikony innych programów, tylko nm-applet cos kwasi.
<lisu> ... uroki wersji beta
<lisu> pożyjemy zobaczymy
<Dreadlish> wc
<Drathir> no wp zaktualizowany spam oznaczony...
<r_a_f> lisu: elementary-monochrome jest OK (ikony)
<jacekowski> BlessJah: tylko maile konfigi i moje pliki
<BlessJah> czyli moje nie sa backupowane?
<jacekowski> nie
<BlessJah> szkoda
<lisu> r_a_f: spoko, lekkie zmiany, mały upgrade i jednak to unity nie jest złe jakby się mogło wydawać na pierwrzy rzut oka
<BlessJah> ale juz doszedlem co i jak, wiec nie ma problemu
<BlessJah> jacekowski: a jaki mamy soft do backupow, to bym zrzucal miedzy serwerami
<jacekowski> rsync7
<jacekowski> rsync*
<BlessJah> za duze wykorzystanie lacza
<jacekowski> mi to zwisa
<fbu> ale zawiewa,
<BlessJah> poza tym rsync malo intelignenty jest, wystarczy zmienic nazwe i plik od nowa wysyla
<jacekowski> a rsync po ssh z kompresja wystarcza mi
<xao> witam
<jacekowski> BlessJah: backupy sa tylko dla disaster recovery
<BlessJah> no ja wlasnie sobie urzadzielm maly armageddon przez przypadek
<BlessJah> mv niby z -n ale namieszalo
<xao> da się jakoś z konsoli/terminala zrobić update jednej aplikacji? (tzn aplikacja i to co z nią powiązane, potrzebne do działania)
<xao> menadżerem aktualizacji nie robi mi jak zaznaczę, a o ile pamiętam to gdy kiedyś robiłem update wszystkiego to o dziwo zassało
<jacekowski> xao: samo apt-get install aplikacja
<xao> teraz mam za duży update (ponad 350mb a tego mi się nie chce ściągać), ale potrzebny mi tylko update zrobić komunikatora (który zajmuje ledwo 10mb)
<jacekowski> xao: powinno zainstalowac nowa wersje jak jest dostepna
<Drathir> nie no ludzie... Nastolatki się leja jak kibole...
<xao> wywala że aplikacja jest zainstalowana
<jacekowski> xao: no to nie jest najwyrazniej
<xao> a jak wywaliłem i chciałem zainstalować jeszcze raz to mi starą wersję postawiło
<Drathir> ten świat coraz bardziej schodzi...
<jacekowski> xao: to widocznie tylko stara jest w repo
<jacekowski> xao: zrob apt-get update najpierw
<xao> jacekowski: robione
<xao> i mi znalazło aktualizację
<xao> + setka innego update
<Drathir> xao: i teraz spróbuj ta jedną...
<xao> Drathir: no właśnie jak, bo jak zrobię apt-get upgrade to mi wszystko zassa
<Drathir> sprawdź czy nie zawiera jakichś powiązanych pakietów...
<xao> a tego nie chcę
<xao> Drathir: zawieta, nibu 5 paczek ma łącznie zassać wszystkiego
<xao> *zawiera *niby
<Drathir> a sudo apt-get install nazwa_aplikacji spróbuj teraz
<xao> Drathir: znowu wywala info że zainstalowany
<Drathir> jak to się robiło chyba | się oddzielalo pakiety...
<xao> kombinowałem już kilka innych bajerów bo nie wiem jak tto się robi, apt-get upgrade nazwa_aplikacji
<xao> albo może ktoś po prostu ma gdzieś paczkę .deb Kadu 0.9.0
<Drathir> upgrade chyba tylko do aktualizacji repo ale nie jestem pewien...
<Dreadlish> re
<lisu> o/
<Dreadlish> elo lisu
 * lisu testuje u 11.04
<Drathir> xao: /window 2
<Drathir> xaopomyłka
<Kwpolska> Drathir: hint: alt+2
<Kwpolska> hint na przyszlosc: alt+q
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> albo esc+2
<Dreadlish> co kto woli;
<Dreadlish> D
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: w irssi nie dziala
<Kwpolska> dobra, dziala
<Drathir> Kwpolska: dzięki wielkie za info, choć na tel ctrl nie znajdę hrhr
<Drathir> Kwpolska: alt*
<lisu> Drathir: use putty na telefonie i irssi na shellu [solved]
<Kwpolska> Drathir: to przynajmniej racz zrobic se alias w
<PoKrAk_> to jest spartaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: no ;p
<PoKrAk_> re
<Drathir> lisu: dokładnie tak właśnie używam...
<Dreadlish> PoKrAk_: to jest TRZYSTU!
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: to jest POLSAT!
<PoKrAk_> no wlasnie ogladam
<Dreadlish> ta
<lisu> PoKrAk_: co ci sie dczieje?
<PoKrAk_> przewalam smiecie z lapka na zewnetrzny dysk iwko popijam i ogladam
<Dreadlish> ja nie mam uprawnień do pilota
<Dreadlish> mam tylko r--
<PoKrAk_> nie polsat tvn
<Dreadlish> a chciałbym r-x :D
<Drathir> Kwpolska: alias do?
<Kwpolska> Drathir: /alias w window
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk_: wiem
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk_: ale widzialem symulacje ``jakby 300 wygladalo na polszmacie"
<Drathir> Kwpolska: co on mi daje?
<PoKrAk_> heheheheh to ja nie widziAŁEM
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: zalatw se w, bedziesz mogl po nim pisac dlugopisem
<Kwpolska> Drathir: szybciej sie pisze
<Kwpolska> Drathir: zamiast calej litanii /window 1 jest tylko /w
<Kwpolska> \/w 1*
<Kwpolska> s|/w|/w 1|
<Drathir> Kwpolska: a dziękuję działa...
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> mam bsd4.3 ale wygląda żalowo
<Dreadlish> bo to nie ja stawiał
<ea4t3> zainstaluj windołzz siedę
<Kwpolska> ea4t3: ma juz chyba 7 albo wiśtę
<ea4t3> żartt
<ea4t3> albo ośę bo ma pradziadka w microsofcie
<szkodnik> dzien-do-bry!
<Dreadlish> y-hy!
<Misiur> Bonjour
<Misiur> http://jsfiddle.net/BT3cN/2/ - kto mi pomoże dostanie ciastko
<Admc> Jaki komp można złożyć za 1000 zł
<Admc> i żeby linux działał na nim bez problemu
<Admc> nie potrzebuję szczytu techniki i wydajności z kosmosu
<szkodnik> Ciaho,  przyszedl na podry na kanal linuksowy?:D
<Stirlitz> może insekta szuka?
<Stirlitz> :>
<Kwpolska> Admc: linux zadziala nawet na mikrofalowce
<Kwpolska> Misiur: #javascript?
<Admc> ta
<Admc> ale mi chodzi o to żeby nie było problemów ze sterami
<szkodnik> Stirlitz, ja od niedawna dosc skutecznie poderwana :>
<Ciaho> szkodnik: hmm a jest to coś do wyrwania? :D
<Ciaho> tu*
<szkodnik> Ciaho,  mozesz czesmir probowac, jego nikt nie chce :P
<szkodnik> czester, *
<Misiur> Kwpolska: wszędzie katuje ;)
<Misiur> bo do tej pory tylko zabiłem FF 4 razy, opera jakiś error wywala
<szkodnik> Misiur, a jakie to ciastko?
<Stirlitz> Admc, pierwszy lepszy http://allegro.pl/tanio-moc-intel-2x3-20ghz-4gb-500gb-9500gt-1gb-i1529040207.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6gqll53> (at allegro.pl)
<Stirlitz> w ogole co to za pytanie ;) teraz 1k to kupa kasy
<Misiur> szkodnik: Takie co się w światłowodzie zmieści :o
<szkodnik> Misiur, to chyba spghetti :>
<szkodnik> chyba, ze wezmiesz zelke
<szkodnik> taka dluga
<szkodnik> i pokroisz wzdluz :)
<szkodnik> Stirlitz, noo jak teraz takie daja za 1k, to pewnie takie jak moj za darmo rozdaja
<szkodnik> ale wytrzymuje ze mna od ponad 3 lat!
<szkodnik> nie spalil sie, nie rozpadl (chociaz probowal), ani nie uciekl
<Stirlitz> no to faktycznie... pomnik mu trza
<Misiur> element.subelement().subfunction() - to jest brzydkie :o Ale z kolei wiem że co innego crashuje mi FF'a
<szkodnik> ide po herbate
<Kwpolska> O MATKO PULPIT W GNOME SHELL/GNOME3
<Dreadlish> ?
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> wsadze sobie chyba coś na pendrive
<Dreadlish> bo mnie coś trafi
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: nie rob tego
<Kwpolska> bedziesz sie wkurzaj
<Kwpolska> l
<Kwpolska> jak ja dzisiaj na archu
<Stirlitz> wsadź sobie pendrive...
<Dreadlish> Stirlitz: w twój tyłek :D
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> jutro mija 2 miesiące od kiedy nie mam linucha na normalnym sprzęcie =.=
<Dreadlish> morał
<Dreadlish> "GDZIE JEST PENDRIVE"
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: cal od myszki
<Stirlitz> w dupie TM
<Dreadlish> cal od myszki
<Dreadlish> z tej okazji że myszą jest touchpad
<Dreadlish> czyli cal od lapca
 * Dreadlish przymyka klape
 * Dreadlish wziął preteca i zmierzył że sie zgadza
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: o ty jasnowidzu
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: srsly to u mnie tak jest
<Dreadlish> bym miał na normalnym sprzęcie wcześniej
<Kwpolska> Stirlitz: ™
<Dreadlish> tylko kurde miałem iść dzisiaj na poczte i zapłacić a numeru konta nie pamiętam
<kevinek> http://www.ubucentrum.net/2011/04/linux-w-lidze-mistrzow-na-pierwszym.html
<kevinek> :P
<shiira> widze ze jak bumernag znowu wraca pomysl tuska o cenzurze internetu ;)
<Mussious> shiira, głupie pomysły, to synonim słowa tusek
<shiira> to fakt
 * PoKrAk_ zgrywa z dysku ile sie da
<PoKrAk_> :/
<PoKrAk_> bo dysk wyje jak na maratonie
<PoKrAk_> musze oblookac czy zapełniony dysk miał na to wpływ
<PoKrAk_> juz 45% wolnego
<Drathir> PoKrAk_: wyje tzn?
<PoKrAk_> pracuje jak szalony
<PoKrAk_> bez ustanku
<Drathir> masz taki jak w ubuntu applet cpu,ram,dysk,obciążenie systemu?
<PoKrAk_> odpowiednik konsolowy poprosze
<PoKrAk_> albo jak z konsoli to odpalic bo nie mam gnoma odpalonego
<PoKrAk_> a kopiuje dane
<PoKrAk_> no juz odchudziłem całość do 12 giga
<Drathir> PoKrAk_: oj niestety nie wiem jaka komenda, ale możliwe że to coś powiązane z mogunsem systemu bo po kliknieciu lewym włącza się monitor systemu
<PoKrAk_> :)
<PoKrAk_> gnome-system-monitor bodajze
<PoKrAk_> zarza odpale
<Drathir> skopiuj wszystko będzie można sprawdzać
<Drathir> to na pasku takie 4 wykresy kolorowe...
<PoKrAk_> cpu 43% pamiec 17,5%
<Drathir> kurczaki będę musiał poszukać przy okazji jak będę miał dostęp jak to się nazywa dokładnie ten applet...
<Drathir> masz może netmon ?
<PoKrAk_> gnome-system-monitor
<PoKrAk_> netmon od sieci
<PoKrAk_> ale jak pousówałem sporo danych dysk sie uspokoił
<PoKrAk_> skonczyło kopiowac i dysk sobie dycha spokojnie
<Drathir> PoKrAk_:tylko że to nie jest gnomowsk monitor co ma zakładki to jest na pasku obok zegara bez tekstu same wykresy 4 malutkie
<PoKrAk_> wiec obciazenie dysku na poziomie 97% nie jest dobre :D
<PoKrAk_> tak
<PoKrAk_> to moze byc to samo
<Drathir> netmon z tego co pamiętam nie tylko do neta ma narzędzia
<PoKrAk_> ja na e17 z łapy odpalam takie rzeczy albo z mapowań
<Drathir> nie to tak jakby ktoś ci ciągnął wszystkie dane dysku niewiadomo jakim łączem...
<PoKrAk_> netmon`a zreszta nie mam nawet
<Drathir> e17 o ile dobrze kojarze to środowisko graficzne?
<PoKrAk_> tak enlightenment
<PoKrAk_> powróciłem do niego po tym jak mnie gnome zdrażnił
<Drathir> PoKrAk_: masz może próbkę jak to wygląda?
<PoKrAk_> bleachbit jeszcze 500 mega mi odda
<PoKrAk_> Drathir: na priv masz linka
<PoKrAk_> jaka pikna cisza dysk juz nie zagłusza wszystkiego :D
<Mussious> Cisza jak narkotyk dla PoKrAk_
<PoKrAk_> nooo
<MatKill> to chyba dobrze, że ludzie nie mają problemów z Ubuntu / etc. :D
<PoKrAk_> z ubuntu same problemy
<PoKrAk_> jak bedzie chwila czasu na ln spowrotemapka zwaita debia
<PoKrAk_> jak bedzie chwila czasu na lapka zawita debian sowrotem
<MatKill> u mnie nie zainstaluje już Debiana :D a tym bardziej ubu :P
<Galvatron> Mam szczere wątpliwości czy przesiadka z Debiana na Debiana w czymkolwiek pomoże
<jacekowski> ubuntu to nie debian
<Galvatron> Logo, repozytoria, kilka graficznych pomocy... Jeszcze jakieś istotne róznice?
<PoKrAk_> Galvatron: pomoze o wiele
<PoKrAk_> przetestowane
<jacekowski> Galvatron: debian i ubuntu maja wspolnego tylko menedzera pakietow
<jacekowski> Galvatron: w chwili obecnej
<jacekowski> Galvatron: ubuntu ma pakiety w wersjach ktore w debianie testing jeszcze nie sa
<Galvatron> I obydwa wyodzą sie z repozytorium Sid'a
<kklimonda> jacekowski: bez przesady, ubuntu to w 78% debian ;)
<jacekowski> raczej w druga strone
<jacekowski> Galvatron: nie prawda
<jacekowski> Galvatron: to jest plotka ktora ktos puscil
<jacekowski> Galvatron: tak samo jak ja kiedys sportowalem chrome na maemo
<PoKrAk_> sid -> testing -> stable
<jacekowski> Galvatron: ktos puscil plotke ze to jakis 32bitowy port z debiana
<jacekowski> pomimo tego ze to byly zrodla prosto z google ktore portowalem a potem spaczkowalem dla maemo
<jacekowski> tak jakis idiota tu puscil plotke ze ubuntu z debiana jest
<Galvatron> Canonical nie bierze paczke z powietrza
<jacekowski> a skad paczki bierze debian niby?
<jacekowski> biora zrodla dystrybuowane przez poszczegolne projekty
<jacekowski> i tak samo robi ubuntu
<PoKrAk_> tak czy inaczej system postawiony z debiana a system postawiony z ubuntu widać róznice w wielkości i pamiecio procesorożerności
<ari-tczew> ubuntu ma wiele patchy na paczkach systemowych, więc różnice w pewnych usługach mogą być znaczące
<Dreadlish> flame na ubuntu na kanale z ubuntu lold.
<ari-tczew> np. gnome i kde jest prawie osobno paczkowane przez ludzi z Ubuntu
<Galvatron> Ale nie zmienai t faktu, że przesiadka z Ubu na czystego Debiana nie jest żadnym problemem, bo obsługuje się tak samo, jesli pominąć mniej graficznych narzędzi
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> sundanca urwało od neta
<Dreadlish> kurrrrrrde
<Drathir> ja nie znając się porównując ubuntu i debiana nie powiedziałbym że to takie same systemy...
<Dreadlish> czego nie mam nikogo przy sobie z kontem w mbanku i ok 200zł?
<Dreadlish> walona sobota
<Dreadlish> szkoda że spółdzielczy nie pracuje
<Dreadlish> to po znajomości by mi zrobili
<Drathir> debian taki bardziej linuksowy mi się wydaje, a ubuntu bardziej dla osób które zaczynają przygodę z linuksem migrujac z win zgrozy...
<Drathir> Dreadlish: co Ci się stało ?
<ntat> No właśnie w temacie Debiana, miał ktoś problemy z ACPI pod Debianem? Ja jak mam włączone w BIOS`ie to podczas uruchamiania robi się czarny ekran. Dopiero, jak wyłączę to jest dobrze ale muszę wyłączać kompa z przycisku.
<ntat> I tak już przez kilka jajek się przewija ten problem na Debianie
<PoKrAk_> A CO NA FORACH PISZĄ ?
<ntat> cisza
<PoKrAk_> a zapodałeś wątek ??
<ntat> nie
<PoKrAk_> no jak ładnie wyglada 56 giga free
<PoKrAk_> ntat: to zapodaj
<ntat> pytam bo mi do głowy przyszło, jak o Debianie zaczeliście rozmawiać
<PoKrAk_> heh mam wlasnie na ubu zainstalowane e17 i dokonfigurowac go nie moge
<PoKrAk_> a te same ustawienia e17 na debianie bez zajaknięcia dzialają
<ntat> PoKrAk, to zapodaj wątek na forum:P
<PoKrAk_> tu rozwiaznie proste
<PoKrAk_> wreszcie usune ubu z lapka
<PoKrAk_> zone wyprowadzilem na innego lapka i nie musi juz byc user friendly
<PoKrAk_> konfiguracje enlightenmentu mam doskonale mobilna wiec system od nowa postawic przegrac konfiguracje i sie cieszyc
<PoKrAk_> zapasem wydajnosci z jednego procka :D
<PoKrAk_> jak nazywa sie aplet odpowiedzialny za godzinę ??
<Dreadlish> aplet_odpowiedzialny_za_godzine
<PoKrAk_> :D
<PoKrAk_> o zegar w trayu mi biega
<qermit> to go złap na lasso
<Drathir> on jest połączony z pogodowym...
<PoKrAk_> niewazne
<PoKrAk_> chce w trayerze go odpalic
<PoKrAk_> a nie pamietam nazwy
<klawiszowy> PoKrAk, szukam wszędzie, i nawet w pomocy gdzie wszystko w języku autora Makhbeta to jedno jedyne zdanie brzmi:    * Zegar: Pokazuje aktualną datę i czas.
<Dreadlish> no to może "clock"?
<amikot> a qq
<PoKrAk_> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/32233/touch,the,rainbow.html
<Dreadlish> narazio
<witkol> dzień dobry wieczór :)
<witkol> wszyscy se poszli na grilla czy jak ?
<witkol> :(
<Psotnick> na grilla? pada, wieje, ogólenie brzydko
<witkol> Psotnick,  ale zawsze można gdzieś na srodku pkoju se zrobić
<witkol> :)
<witkol> pokoju *
<Psotnick> można zrobić 'ognisko'
<witkol> w domu ?
<szkodnik> jaaa moj internet umarl!
<Psotnick> bo i tak prawie zawsze jest to ognisko baz ognia(chyba, że do fajek itp.)
<witkol> ja kiedyś zrobiłem w domu
<witkol> no wsumnie to i nieraz
<PoKrAk_> garaż lepszy
<witkol> he he no ale ognia niema na grillu więc do ogniska iskierki brakuje
<witkol> eee tam wróciłem z delegacji na wieś moja była w mnieście chciałem się wyspać to zrobiłem żarcie na grilu i miałem ciepło jednocześnie
<witkol> hahah
<witkol> PoKrAk,  zwłaszcza jak jest trochę benzyny pod ręką ;)
<witkol> kto mi powie jak to było najpierw make config później makefile i make install ?? czy jak
<szkodnik> nie wiem, ide sie kapac :P
<Psotnick> różnie jest
<Psotnick> najczęściej
<Psotnick> ./config
<Psotnick> make
<witkol> niepamiętam dokładnie poleceń ale coś w te deseń chyba to szło
<Psotnick> make install
<Psotnick> a dokładniej to:
<Psotnick> $ ./configure
<szkodnik> a tak w ogole, tot aka pokopana pogoda jest tylko na pomorzu, czy jeszcze gdzies?
<Psotnick> $ make
<Psotnick> # make install
<Psotnick> szkodnik: w małopolsce też
<szkodnik> czyli nie jestem osamotniona
<szkodnik> to dobrze ;)
<szkodnik> wiatr mi dzisiaj ukradl parasol
<witkol> na śląsku też i mazurach
<szkodnik> zeby bylo weselej- zlozony!
<szkodnik> musialam go gonic
<Psotnick> idę spać
<szkodnik> a ja do wanny
<szkodnik> zrobie sobie goraca kapiec i pognije tam troche :)
<Psotnick> jednak najpierw sie z shellem rozprawię, bo sam nie wiem co zrobiłem ;D
<Psotnick> naprawiłem ;D
<Psotnick> to idę spać ;)
<Drathir> wrocek dachy chce porwać...
<Drathir> szkodnik jest kobieta?
<Drathir> Psotnick: kolorowych...
<witkol> Psotnick,  słodkich kolorowych
<witkol> Drathir,  chyba tak ale cicho bo się wyda ;)
 * Drathir spamuje zabierając ślady...
 * Drathir spamuje zabierając ślady...
 * Drathir spamuje zabierając ślady...
 * Drathir spamuje zacierając przy okazji też...
<witkol> czy chyba zacierając ślady
<witkol> to dobrze zatrzyj
<witkol> i umyj podłogę na koniec
<PoKrAk_> narta
<bastetmilo> cześć
<witkol> siemanko
<Drathir> podłogę mokre włosy zatra...
<Drathir> bastetmilo: witam...
<witkol> Drathir,  a czym będziesz znaczy jakimi włosami wycierał
<Drathir> a to nawet nie ja kropelki wody same...
<kasiawska> dobry wieczór
<witkol> o kasiawska  dobry dzień wieczór
<kasiawska> hej ho heloł
<kasiawska> idę po piwo :P
<witkol> podziel się
<witkol> mi się kończy
<kasiawska> z miłą chęcią ale nie pojęłam jeszcze sztuki dzielenia się piwem przez internet :/
<witkol> kurka pomoże mi ktoś zainstalowąć aircracka zaraz walnę tym kompę o glebę i znowu zostanę bez sprzętu
<witkol> olerna skleroza
<kasiawska> aj po co od razu rzucać rzeczami
<Drathir> kasiawska: witam...
<kasiawska> są takie rzeczy jak medytacja, zioło, medytacja?? :D
<kasiawska> a siemanko Drathir
<Drathir> witkol: dalej się męczysz ?
<witkol> ta ostatnio po mojej medytacji musiałem dysk kupić tamten niewytrzymał napięcia moich nerwór
<witkol> tak
<witkol> wczoraj chwile grzebałem ale się na skoko dałem
<kasiawska> cóż, widocznie nie medytujesz tak jak ja medytuję :D
<witkol> mam pobranego w tar.gz rozpakowałem i kupa
<witkol> ziła mi się skończyły z 20 lat temu i niemam recepty he he ;)
<Drathir> witkol: powiedz co się dzieje?
<witkol> root@debian:/aircrack# make
<witkol> make -C src all
<witkol> make[1]: Wejście do katalogu `/aircrack/src'
<witkol> make -C osdep
<witkol> make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/aircrack/src/osdep'
<witkol> Building for Linux
<witkol> make[3]: Wejście do katalogu `/aircrack/src/osdep'
<witkol> gcc -g -W -Wall -Werror -O3 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D
<witkol> r cru libosdep.a  osdep.o network.o linux.o linux_tap.o radiotap/radiotap-parser.o common.o
<witkol> ranlib libosdep.a
<witkol> touch .os.Linux
<witkol> make[3]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/aircrack/src/osdep'
<witkol> make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/aircrack/src/osdep'
<witkol> gcc -g -W -Wall -Werror -O3 -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -D_REVISION=0  -Iinclude   -c -o aircrack-ng.o aircrack-ng.c
<witkol> In file included from aircrack-ng.c:65:
<witkol> crypto.h:12:26: error: openssl/hmac.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<witkol> crypto.h:13:25: error: openssl/sha.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<witkol> crypto.h:15:25: error: openssl/rc4.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<witkol> crypto.h:16:25: error: openssl/aes.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<witkol> cc1: warnings being treated as errors
<witkol> In file included from aircrack-ng.c:69:
<witkol> sha1-sse2.h: In function ‘calc_4pmk’:
<witkol> sha1-sse2.h:140: error: implicit declaration of function ‘HMAC’
<witkol> sha1-sse2.h:140: error: implicit declaration of function ‘EVP_sha1’
<witkol> aircrack-ng.c: In function ‘crack_wpa_thread’:
<witkol> aircrack-ng.c:3934: error: implicit declaration of function ‘EVP_md5’
<witkol> make[1]: *** [aircrack-ng.o] Błąd 1
<witkol> make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/aircrack/src'
<witkol> make: *** [all] Błąd 2
<witkol> root@debian:/aircrack#
<witkol> root@debian:/aircrack# make stripts
<witkol> make: *** Brak reguł do wykonania obiektu `stripts'. Stop.
<witkol> root@debian:/aircrack#
<witkol> root@debian:/aircrack# configure
<witkol> bash: configure: nie znaleziono polecenia
<witkol> root@debian:/aircrack# ./configure
<witkol> bash: ./configure: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<witkol> root@debian:/aircrack# ./aircrack/configure
<witkol> bash: ./aircrack/configure: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<witkol> root@debian:/aircrack# ls
<witkol> AUTHORS     evalrev	LICENSE.OpenSSL  packages  README   test
<witkol> ChangeLog   INSTALLING	Makefile	 patchchk  scripts  VERSION
<witkol> common.mak  LICENSE	manpages	 patches   src
<Drathir> witkol: ale po co kompilujesz ?
<witkol> no ładnie zaraz mnie wywalą
<Drathir> weź normalnie z repo...
<Drathir> masz większą pewność że poprawnie będzie Ci działać
<witkol> no ale jak z repo robiłem kiedyś a teraz mi nieidzie z repo niewiem czemu
<witkol> może żle apt-get install air...coś niewiem co dokładnie ktoś mi mówił ale nieszło
<witkol> miałem na debianie i chodziło teraz niemogę niewiem dlaczego
<witkol> lisu ping
<kasiawska> mam nadzieję, że kiedyś zrozumiem, o czym piszecie hehehe
<lisu> pong
<Drathir> witkol: sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<witkol> kasiawska,  lepiej kumasz odemnie pewnie starego sklerotyka
<Drathir> podaj co wyrzuci
<witkol> root@debian:/aircrack# sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<witkol> Czytanie list pakietów... Gotowe
<witkol> Budowanie drzewa zależności
<witkol> Odczyt informacji o stanie... Gotowe
<witkol> Pakiet aircrack-ng nie ma dostępnej wersji, ale odnosi się do niego inny pakiet.
<witkol> Zazwyczaj oznacza to, że pakietu brakuje, został zastąpiony przez inny
<witkol> pakiet lub nie jest dostępny przy pomocy obecnie ustawionych źródeł.
<witkol> E: Package 'aircrack-ng' has no installation candidate
<kasiawska> ta, lepiej... próbowałam dziś wrzucić nowe skórki do audaciousa, ale nie wczytały się więc stwierdziłam, że podoba mi się jednak stara nadal hahah
<witkol> a już przecież miałem na tym samym debianie co teraz tylko że mam swieżą instalację
<witkol> ale w repo chyba nic nieustawiałem
<Drathir> witkol: sudo apt-search aircrack-ng
<witkol> root@debian:/# sudo apt-search aircrack-ng
<witkol> sudo: apt-search: command not found
<witkol> root@debian:/# apt-search aircrack-ng
<witkol> bash: apt-search: nie znaleziono polecenia
<witkol> i powiedz że niemożna się załamać
<witkol> kasiawska,  nieraz stare jest leprze od nowego
<Misiur> wychodzi na to że ludzie instalują linuxy żeby łamać wifi ;)
<witkol> Misiur,  ktoś mi siedzi  na sieci i chcę dojść kto
<kasiawska> witkol to twierdzę nt starszych distro ubuntu - z 10.10 mam ciągle przeboje
<witkol> kasiawska,  to jest linuks tu trzeba myśleć i zawsze są problemy ale mi się ten system zawsze od niewiem kiedy podobał bo robisz co chcesz i jak chcesz  tyle że czasem coś niewyjdzie
<witkol> trzeba być upartym no i mieć sporo czasu
<witkol> Drathir,  jakieś podpowiedzi ??
<Drathir> a purge robiłes?
<witkol> co ?
<witkol> nie
<witkol> niewiem co to jest nawet
<witkol> :(
<lisu> witkol: LOL, wlasnie, ze w linuksie, nie trzeba miec czasu,
<lisu> to windowsa używają ludzie, którzy mają czasu az nadto, aby czekać....
<witkol> lisu,  na odpalenie systemu ha ha
<witkol> ;)
<Drathir> sudo apt-get purge aircrack-ng
<lisu> nie mówie o tym.
<lisu> próbowałem robić 4-5 rzeczy na raz pod windowsem.... nie da się.
<witkol> Virtual packages like 'aircrack-ng' can't be removed
<witkol> 0 aktualizowanych, 0 nowo instalowanych, 0 usuwanych i 0 nieaktualizowanych.
<Drathir> ja szukam nazw pakietów czy może się zmieniły...
<kasiawska> lisu no jak masz włączone konto premium na redtube.... mogą być problemy ;P
<lisu> na linuxie, robisz upgrade, kompilujesz, gadasz przez gadu, wysylasz maile ...  i nic nie muli.
<witkol> coś Ty chyba bt4 mi zostaje zainstalować na dysku i już
<lisu> kasiawska: masz tam swój repertuar? chętnie popatrzę.
<Misiur> ja stwierdzam że 4gb ramu nie wystarczy dla jednoczesnego ubuntu (+ standardowe programy) i virtual windowsa xp z photoshopem na drugim ekranie
<witkol> Drathir,  no niewiem mi to wygląda jakby się zmieniły ale niewiem gdzie tego szukać toć olera jasna miałem ile może trzy tygodnie temu i było cacy wszystko
<witkol> Misiur,  to nierób virtuala tylko odpal xp i puj i płacz
<kasiawska> lisu ja uprawiam niezależne amatorskie kino erotyczne a nie chałturę :P
<jacekowski> Misiur: ja stwierdzam ze chyba nie uzywasz photoshopa odpowiednio
<Misiur> witkol: wróciłem do windowsa 7... ale jeszcze będzie drugie podejście na nowym kompie
<jacekowski> Misiur: bo photoshop sam na kilu warstwach w rozdzielczosci jakiejs duzej zuzywa ram az milo
<witkol> Misiur,  po co komu photoshop pod xp na linuksie
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<jacekowski> po co komu linux
<witkol> jacekowski,  no dokładnie
<Misiur> jacekowski: wiem, dostaje projekty co zjadają po 1,5-2 giga na dzień dobry
<jacekowski> jak mozna natywnie
<Drathir> witkol: ale Ty już to instalowałeś?
<Misiur> po prostu miałem portable cs5 i chciałem zachować wszystko
<witkol> tak ale mam czysty system i teraz niemam tego
<Drathir> jacekowski: ten nowy ps bezpośrednio pod wine chyba chodzi...
<witkol> Misiur,  GIMP jest niezły też i bez problemów chodzi
<lisu> kasiawska: zapodaj jakie demo, sampla.
<Misiur> witkol: ja robie na zlecenia, nie mam wyboru, a tryb nakładki to już masakra
<kasiawska> GIMP przy photoshopie jest cieniutki
<lisu> cieniutki, ale i darmowy.
<witkol> kasiawska,  ale ile kosztuje jedno a ile drugie co wymagać
<Misiur> ... znowu zabiłem firefoxa :|
<lisu> rip
<kasiawska> w sumie racja... i tu i tu można biust sobie powiększyć hahaha :D
<witkol> jacekowski,  może ty mi podpowiesz co może być
<jacekowski> Drathir: chodzi a wyglada jak powinien to inna sprawa
<jacekowski> Drathir: rozne filtry sie dziwnie aplikuja pod wine
<witkol> kasiawska,  a co aż tak źle z Twoim że powiększać chcesz
<jacekowski> Drathir: i sie okaze potem ze pod win wyglada inaczej
<kasiawska> lisu proszę http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-oHgnMJM34
<Drathir> jacekowski: rozumiem...
<kasiawska> witkol to robiłam za czasów kiedy jeszcze mnie nie obrodziło hehehe :D
<lisu> kasiawska: dzięki, salcesonu nie preferuję.
<jacekowski> kasiawska: pokaz obrazki
<kasiawska> jacekowski jak bylam mala to pokazywalam
<lisu> ... teraz się wstydzi
<jacekowski> nie ma czego
<lisu> właśnie.... x) hehehehe
<jacekowski> popatrz na http://fishki.net/comment.php?id=86383
<jacekowski> ta chodzila po miescie nago
<Drathir> ładnie tak damę obrażać?
<kasiawska> wpiszta w google kasiawska to jako 3 pojawi sie link do konta na joemonster
<jacekowski> o widze ze ty tez bojowniczka
<kasiawska> ja po mieście chodziłam pijana, ale nie robię fotoreportarzy i nie wstawiam do internetu w przeciwieństwie do tej pani
<jacekowski> ona to na trzezwo
<kasiawska> cóż
<kasiawska> nie wie co traci kobieta
<jacekowski> http://www.joemonster.org/bojownik/jacekowski
<jacekowski> o tu widzisz
<jacekowski> ale u mnie obrazkow nie ma
<kasiawska> jacekowski cóż, jako że należę do nie urodziwych ale inteligentnych to też jestem bojowniczką :D
<Drathir> 32 czy 64?
<jacekowski> Drathir: 32
<jacekowski> chyba ze masz duzo ramu i chcesz miec problemy
<Drathir> witkol: u Ciebie...
<kasiawska> ładne dziewczyny mają inne portale, od których bolą mnie oczy i brokat sypie się z monitora :D
<witkol> Drathir,  co umnie ?
<jacekowski> a co zlego z brokatem
<Drathir> na lapku mam ubu 64
<Drathir> witkol: system...
<jacekowski> a widzialem taka jedna dzisiaj
<jacekowski> spodnie tak obcisle miala
<kasiawska> jacekowski jestem uczulona na brokat - reaguję niekontrolowanymi komentarzami
<lisu> jacekowski: co złego? wk*wia na kacu ... bo nie pamietasz najlepszej zabawy x)
<witkol> ja mam swierzonkę debiana 6.0.1
<jacekowski> ladna ogolnie, tylko te spodnie troche za obcisle
<jacekowski> bo to nie bylo tak ze ksztalt bylo widac
<jacekowski> to bylo tak ze sie wpijalo gleboko
<kasiawska> ło matko
<Drathir> witkol: ale jaka to dystrybucja?
<Drathir> 32 czy 64 bit?
<witkol> 32
<kasiawska> jacekowski a rozmawiales kiedys z kobieta?
<jacekowski> ta
<kasiawska> bo mam wrazenie, ze w rzeczywistosci nie
<jacekowski> a czemu pytasz
<witkol> jacekowski, uważaj to było pewnie podchwytliwe pytanie
<jacekowski> ale rozmawiam z brzydkimi glownie
<jacekowski> te ladne od czego innego sa
<kasiawska> jacekowski - uwarzasz, ze brokat jest ok! to znaczy, ze nie rozmawiales na zywo z takimi kobietami
<lisu> ... od patrzenia na nie.
<jacekowski> kasiawska: uwazam ze uwazasz sie pisze przez z z kropka
<jacekowski> a nie rz
<jacekowski> kasiawska: z takimi nie rozmawialem
<szkodnik_> watpie, zeby ktorakolwiek zechciala sie zblizyc na taka odleglosc kasiawska  :P
<jacekowski> kasiawska: z takimi sie nie rozmawia
<kasiawska> o matko
<kasiawska> przepraszam
<kasiawska> za błąd ortograficzny
<jacekowski> nie ma za co
<jacekowski> tak tylko pisze
<Drathir> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/57696857/aircrack-ng_1.1-1.1_i386.deb
<jacekowski> bo uwazasz sie podobno za inteligentna bojowniczke
<kasiawska> :O no tak, teraz ubyło mi jakieś 20 pkt z IQ
<lisu> zmykam, bo znowu kkkkkkk wcisnę nosem. Milej nocy.
<kasiawska> pa
<jacekowski> w sumie dobry pomysl
<jacekowski> bo sie wyglupilem zamawiajac paczke na jutro pod firmowy adres
<jacekowski> myslac ze tam ktos bedzie od 7 rano
<jacekowski> a jak sie okazuje ktos bedzie dopiero po 9
<jacekowski> wiec od 7 rano w pracy bede siedzial i czekal
<kasiawska> jacekowski - cóż uważam, że skoro potrafię na miesiąc przeczytać więcej niż 300 stron ze zrozumieniem to nie jest ze mną aż tak źle
<Drathir> jacekowski: kuriera po telefonie ścignij...
<jacekowski> Drathir: on bedzie podobno z samego rana a teraz za pozno na dzwonienie
<Drathir> jacekowski: rano wstań i zadzwoń....
<jacekowski> jak wstane to rownie dobrze moge sobie zajechac
<Drathir> witkol: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/57696857/aircrack-ng_1.1-1.1_i386.deb
<witkol> Drathir, dzięki zainstalowałem
<Drathir> a no chyba że się dostaniesz do firmy...
<jacekowski> mam klucze i wszystko
<Drathir> tylko coś masz skopane
<jacekowski> to kwesia tego ze mi sie wstawac nie chce
<Drathir> że z repo nie chciało
<jacekowski> ide
<bastetmilo> dlaczego inteligentne kobiety mają nie lubić brokatu?
<Drathir> jacekowski: a myślisz, że ochrona by Ci nie odebrała?
<jacekowski> bo im przypomina ze sa brzydkie
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie ma ochrony
<kasiawska> jacekowski przynajmniej sie do tego przyznaje hehehe :D
<Drathir> jacekowski: oj...
<jacekowski> tutaj malo ktora firma ma ochrone
<jacekowski> bo sie nie oplaca
<jacekowski> alarm jest tanszy
<bastetmilo> Dlaczego inteligentne kobiety nie mogą być ładne?
<jacekowski> a ubezpieczone jest wszystko
<Drathir> bastetmilo: ciekawe co byłoby odnośnie różowego koloru... hrhr
<witkol> Drathir,  jak żeś to znalazł
<bastetmilo> Ja lubię różowy. Z umiarem oczywiście.
<kasiawska> ja tam lubię czarny, bo wyszczupla :D
<jacekowski> rozowy tez jest fajny
<jacekowski> chociaz nie za duzo
<jacekowski> a czarny, hmm, taki troche emo
<kasiawska> :D
<kasiawska> dzięki :P
<Drathir> witkol: nie wiem? Google i szukałem...
<jacekowski> ide spac
<witkol> kurde też szukałem
<kasiawska> a już chciałam pokazać zdj na którym jestem z topienia marzanny
<kasiawska> hehe
<kasiawska> ale jak jestem emo to nie
<witkol> dzięki masz browara u mnie
<Drathir> a mi się podoba fioletowy o...
<witkol> kiedyś :) jak będę w okolicy
<Drathir> ale to musi być taki odpowiedni fiolet...
<jacekowski> bialy jest fajny
<bialy663> wiem
<kasiawska> żebyście jeszcze kolory odróżniali
<Drathir> do różowego osobiście też nic nie mam...
<Drathir> kolor jak kolor...
<Drathir> jacekowski: kolorowych...
<witkol> kasiawska,  dlanas czarne jest czarne a białe białe i tyle a wy tam jeszcze macie 65tyś odcieni
<Drathir> kasiawska: już nie bądź taka pro w kolorach...
<witkol> spadam spać bo mnie rano do roboty nikt niedobudzi
<kasiawska> witkol cóż nie będę udawać, że nie znam palety barw aale... dla mnie czarne to czarne, białe to białe a turkus to turkus
 * bastetmilo ma sypialnie w 3 odcieniach fioletu. malarz do tej pory nie widzi różnicy między ścianą a sufitem.
<witkol> spokojnej nocki
<witkol> a że my faceci to aż tak kolorów nierożniamy czy jak
<kasiawska> ok ide ja też film kostiumowy oglądać eh a jutro praca :/
<kasiawska> pa
<Drathir> kasiawska: nie ma biały to biały... Biały białemu nie równy...
<witkol> narka wszytkim
<bastetmilo> narazie
<Drathir> bastetmilo: hmmm... Ciekawic się kolorami Twojej sypialni mi nie wypada, oznajmie jedynie że musi to ładnie wyglądać...
<Drathir> witkol: kolorowych...
<bastetmilo> Drathir: remont miałam to zaszalałam :)
<Drathir> bastetmilo: ja np nie rozumiem dlaczego sufit musi być biały...
<sarinian> witam. Nie wie ktos jaki modul dla tunera tv jest kompatybilny z saa7134 w kernelu 2.6.36
<bastetmilo> Drathir: ja też nie wiem. Chociaż w kuchni taki będę mieć + mocno ostro błękitne ściany w kolorze letniego nieba. A biały, żeby dodać światła i optycznie podnieść sufit.
<Drathir> bastetmilo: same fajne kolory... Ciekawe...
<Drathir> sarinian: hmmm nie bardzo wiem jaki to sprzęt...
<bastetmilo> Drathir: mówię - zaszalałam. Duży pokój też mam w 3 kolorach :)
<sarinian> chodzil na mudule saa7134 (nazwa chipsetu philipsa na lifeview 3000)
<sarinian> ale w kernelu 2.6.36 nie ma saa7134
<sarinian>  jak sprawdzic czy koprocesor matematyczny w CPU dziala ?
<Drathir> bastetmilo: ale to Twoje zaszalenie jest jak najbardziej pozytywne...
<sarinian> tzn jak sprawdzic czy nie jest uszkodzony
 * Drathir potrzebuje pomocy mózgów...
<bastetmilo> Drathir: oczywiście. Staram się osiągnąć konkretne efekty kolorami. Pozytywne efekty.
<Drathir> bastetmilo: ja choć tego nie widzę to wydaje mi się, że musi to bardzo ładnie wyglądać...
<JerryG> sarinian> ale w kernelu 2.6.36 nie ma saa7134  jak nie ma jak jest i na .37 tez, mam taka karte i dziala, a na wczesniejszych kernelach przy karcie grafiki Intela nie chcialo :p
<bastetmilo> Drathir: tylko tym, którzy malują ściany i sufity na biało to się nie podoba :)
<sarinian> w jakim katalogu jerryg masz modul saa734 /lib/... ?
<Drathir> a to działało bez niczego? Czy posiadało jakiś pakiet który trzeba było instalować?
<sarinian> w /lib/modules/2.6.36/kernel/drivers/media/common/tuners ?
<JerryG> teraz nie pytaj, siedze w Chinach na modemie 3G ichnym, dziala tylko pod XP :(
<sarinian> sprawdz w tym katalogu
<JerryG> a sprawdzic moge
<Drathir> bastetmilo: ale to nie może się nie podobać...
<sarinian> jerryg a korzysta z saa7134 po wydaniu lsmod ?
<bastetmilo> Drathir: no weź - są ludzie, którzy nie lubią żywych, lub zwyczajnie kolorów w ogóle.
<sarinian> tzn masz go w lsmod na 2.6.36 ?
<Drathir> jeprzekliniak skrócić proszę i zapamiętać https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/i386/aircrack-ng/1:1.1-1.1
<JerryG> szukaj w \\\Linux-drives\hda1\lib\modules\2.6.36-020636rc5-generic\kernel\drivers\media\video\ tutaj jest
<JerryG> przynajmniej u mnie :)
<Drathir> bastetmilo: ale same białe to prawie jak w szpitalu rzeźni czy kto go tam jeszcze wie...
<JerryG> od .35 do .37 w tym katalogu siedzi saa7134
<sarinian> rzeczywiscie jest w kernelu 2.6.36 .Tylko nie wiem gdzie dokladnie w menuconfig .Mozliwe ze zalezy od czegos...
<JerryG> pisalem ze siedze teraz na XP, nie moge sprawdzic lsmod
<sarinian> jerryg ok
<Drathir> JerryG: jakie tam modemy mają?
<bastetmilo> Drathir: ale pamiętaj, że biały to asceza i minimalizm. Ciężko jest osiągnąć przytulność w białym, ale dobry dekorator jest w stanie to zrobić. To też jest kwestia tego, co będzie w tych ścianach. Jakie meble, dodatki. Biały rozjaśnia i powiększa. Jest dobry do bardzo małych pomieszczeń.
<JerryG> wkurza mnie ten XP ale co zrobic, rozne, kazdy z moich kolegow ma inny modem, do tego karty w jednym dzialaja w drugim nie
<JerryG> mam z China telekom z ta karta dziala moj modem a z China Unicom nie, ale mam komorke gdzie ta Unicoma dziala, a nie dziala Telekoma i wez tu sie polap
#ubuntu-pl 2011-04-09
<JerryG> jedna ta z modemu chodzi w CDMA
<Drathir> bastetmilo: jeśli dużo mebli będzie to nawet się nie zwróci uwagi na ściany, jeśli są na widoku powinny raczej być inne od białego...
<JerryG> chyba moj modem ma zalozony simlock, po powrocie do kraju zdejme go, juz wiem jak - koszt 1 euro :)
<Drathir> JerryG: dziwne... A takie same karty?
<bastetmilo> Drathir: owszem :)
<Drathir> czyli mają smoki...
<JerryG> ale systemy inne - chyba, tu maja i UMTS i CDMA
<JerryG> i pies go wie co jeszcze
<Drathir> a ja myślałem że oni mają swój standard...
<Drathir> albo może być karta tylko w jedynym standardzie łączyć się z nadajnikiem...
<JerryG> telefon lapie ta druga karte bo ma dwa systemy, ten nasz 900/1800 i ich 800/850/900/1800/1900 i iles tam jeszcze
<Drathir> tam chyba te do co mo popularne?
<JerryG> ale u nas Orange tez ma CDMA z tego co wyczytalem z neta
<JerryG> jestem obok Hongkongu, widac wyspe, przez to pochrzanione sa te standarty
<JerryG> lapie sieci Chinskie i z Hongkongu, niby teraz jedno panstwo a maja jakas rozdzielnosc
<Drathir> lte i wimaxy zapewne...
<Drathir> tak ma orange...
<sarinian> jerryg radiacja moze byc na wyzszym poziomie w tamtych okolicach
<Drathir> ja w 3.5g ciągnę prawie 2mb średnia 1.5 na e51
<JerryG> u nas w Orange trzeba wpisac password, a tu mam zapisany na SIM i probowalem z Ubuntu laczyc sie, ale co wpisac, jak nie wpisze NetworkMenager nie polaczy sie
<Drathir> JerryG: ale widoki zapewne ładne....
<JerryG> tu pod XP nic nie wpisuje, ale program od dostawcy karty
<sarinian> co prawda pierwsza chmura poszla na usa . Ale telewizja zarowno w USRAELU i Europie raczej pominela ten temat
<Drathir> Coj ja sie łącze bez hasła...
<sarinian> chmura izotopow
<JerryG> moze i ladne, ale juz znudzony jestem :) raz zimno okolo 12-15*C a tak jak dzisiaj z 23*C ale wilgoc w powietrzu
<JerryG> i sie pocisz stojac
<jacekowski> JerryG: 3G to CDMA
<JerryG> to w nocy temperatura
<JerryG> tak
<JerryG> teraz z tego klikam
<Drathir> JerryG: ma jakąś angielska nazwę ten program?
<JerryG> u mnie juz ranek 07:11
<Drathir> JerryG: u nas tylko 1
<JerryG> moj orginalny jest tylko w krzakach i nawet na XP nie moglem zainstalowac, wzielem od kolegi jego modem, zainstalowalo sie oprogramowanie i program nazywa sie Esurfing
<Drathir> JerryG: a nie lepiej po wi-fi ?
<JerryG> ale jego karta nie dziala u mnie a moja u niego :D
<JerryG> za daleko od masztow
<Drathir> wątpię żeby tam ktoś zabezpieczal...
<Drathir> już sprawdzam co to...
<JerryG> nawet te 3G czsami w ciagu dnia mi zrywa polaczenia
<Drathir> swoją droga jak korzystasz z krzaków?
<JerryG> jak zaladuje sie google to translator :D
<JerryG> a jak nie to w zywej mowie tylko angielski
<Drathir> no nie no 3g przerywa o.O
<JerryG> blokuja sporo, youtube, facebook, google-czsami, pare naszych polskich forum, www.dziennik.pl itp.
<Drathir> bastetmilo: oj taka cisza....
<JerryG> tak, moge sie wtedy przelaczyc na 1x, cokolwiek to znaczy, wolniejszy net
<JerryG> w oprogramowaniu pod linuxa, ale nie polaczylem sie mialem #777 jako numer
<JerryG> dla tego 1X
<Drathir> huawei
<Drathir> tunelami lec
<JerryG> a dla 3G mam *99***#1
<Drathir> to chore różne numery na różne prędkości
<JerryG> kolega wylaczyl swoj co mialem dla siebie, wtedy mogli by sie walic
<JerryG> bede tutaj jeszcze pare dni, moze do 16/04
<Drathir> od jakiejś znajomej osoby co ma serwer bądź shella...
<JerryG> ale najlepsze, dali kase na elektroniczne papierosy, sam pale juz 1,5 roku i blokuja 3 moje sklepy w ktorych robie zakupy jak jestem w kraju :D
<Drathir> chyba sobie żartują...
<Drathir> nie no masakra...
<JerryG> koledzy sprawdzali, dzialaja im sie laduja a mi ze serwer zablokowany
<Drathir> czyżby Twoje ip tylko zablokowali?
<JerryG> i najlepsze jestem w tym miescie gdzie one sie znajduja, ShenZhen :D
<JerryG> IP to oni mi daja
<JerryG> DNS mam 000.000.000.000
<Drathir> dynamiczne?
<Drathir> lol
<Drathir> jak zmienisz to zablokują?
<JerryG> nie, jak kontrolowalem to mailem te same
<Drathir> w sumie dns też idzie po ssh puścić...
<JerryG> to wszystko jest na karcie SIM, ja sobie moge wpisywac
<JerryG> w te klocki nie bawilem sie z kartami SIM i 3 G do tej pory, wiec jestem skazany na ich laske
<Drathir> no tak tylko że jak robisz tunel ssh to wszystko leci normalnym portem, a na kompie dopiero przeglądarkę kierujesz na określone proxy
<JerryG> zauwazylem ze jak jest wieksza mgla to rwie sie lacznosc, kreski w programiku znikaja, pojawia sie 1-2 czasami 3
<Drathir> ciekawe czy się da to obejść bo mnie chyba po kilku dniach  zniechęciłyby błędy i zacząłbym szukać rozwiązania...
<JerryG> daloby, uzywam tunela ale bylem w domu i kolega wylaczyl, musialbym napisac do niego zeby znowu uruchomil
<Drathir> może spaliny i metale ciężkie we mgle...
<JerryG> na serwerze zablokowane prawie wszystko a w tunelu otwarty caly swiat :D
<Drathir> ale zwykle vpn czy przez ssh ?
<JerryG> a tego tu duzo, same stocznie
<JerryG> ssh
<JerryG> na haso
<JerryG> haslo*
<Drathir> aha... Dobrze że chociaż nad tym nie mają władzy...
<JerryG> zrobil mi proxy i przez to dzialalem
<JerryG> na serwerze byly nawet takie blkokady ze jesli na stronie byl przycisk Download juz sie nie ladowala
<Drathir> a to dobrze...
<JerryG> w moim firmowym
<Drathir> JerryG: nie no porażka dosłownie... Chyba bym nie wytrzymał... Albo 5 routerów i każdy w innym kierunku na świat... I tylko się przepinac...
<JerryG> kiedys potrzebowalem komendy Unix, strona w sumie jest tekstowa i wszystkie zaladowaly sie litery a R nie :P
<Drathir> wiesz polak potrafi... Jak się nie da przez przeglądarkę to nawet w programie pocztowym linki wysyłali żeby bezpośrednio przez program otwierać...
<JerryG> wszystkie porty zamkniete :(
<JerryG> otwarty tylko 80, 443 a 8080,serwer
<JerryG> dlatego zrobil mi tunel po ssh
<JerryG> 443 nie moga zablokowac na szczescie :D
<Drathir> nawet po 80 chyba da radę puścić...
<JerryG> byc moze, on stwierdzil ze lepiej po 443
<Drathir> gdzieś słyszałem choć nie wiem czy to jest prawda że na serwerze jeśli tylko jest wyjście na zewnątrz da się obejść...
<JerryG> sam widzisz ze dlao rade mimo ze wszystko zablokowane :D
<Drathir> tak lepiej bo mniej danych tym portem leci...
<Drathir> ja tam się nie znam żeby nie było...
<JerryG> gdybym mial wiedze kolegi to zrobilbym sobie shella u mojego dostawcy neta domowego, ale moj admin jest cienki i nie wie jak to zrobic a kolega nie chce puscic farby :(
<JerryG> chodzi o obejscie na porcie 443 serwera firmowego
<JerryG> tak jak mialem do tej pory, jak opuszcze Chiny i skonczy mi sie 3G zostanie serwer firmowy :(
<JerryG> satelitarny
<Drathir> a dostawca jakiś duży?
<JerryG> Norweski telenor
<Drathir> jakim cudem firmowy?
<JerryG> ops.... jestem marynarzem :)
<Drathir> czyli nie mieszkasz w polsce?
<JerryG> od miesiaca nie :)
<Drathir> no bez masz neta satelitarnego ? O.o
<JerryG> jeszcze 2 jak wroce
<JerryG> na statku mamy satelitarny net, telefon a moze teraz uruchomia i telewizje
<Drathir> to ładnie... Żegluga lądowa czy morska?
<JerryG> tankowiec, normalnie tylko Brazylia
<JerryG> teraz statek jest na stoczni, bo tania
<JerryG> a jak tania to moze 16/04 nie wyrobia sie i bede tutaj dluzej
<JerryG> pare dni :D
<Drathir> tak lekko - tankowiec...
<Drathir> nieźle...
<JerryG> dobrze ze nie LPG/LNG moje nie wybuchaja :D
<bastetmilo> JerryG: a jak podobają ci się Chiny?
<Drathir> ropa?
<JerryG> czysta dopiero co wydobyta. Nie podobaja sie, znam je, ale ci tutaj to traktuja w sklepach nas jak malpy
<JerryG> same podroby, a za markowe rzeczy trzeba placic tak jak wszedzie, drozyzna jest tutaj, ale to ze wgledu na bliskosc Hongkongu, na polnocy Chin w Tsingtao juz normalne sa Chinskie ceny-taniocha
<JerryG> za podroby spiewaja astronomiczne ceny, ta co oni daja dzieli sie na 2 i dopiero sie targuje
<JerryG> gdzy jade do sklepu najpierw sprawdzam alledrogo i wiem ile moge zaplaci za dana rzecz
<bastetmilo> no to nieźle.
<bastetmilo> Chociaż i tak bym chciała zobaczyć Chiny.
<bastetmilo> O inne kraje azjatyckie nie zahaczasz przypadkiem?
<JerryG> mam dwie Nokie N8 ale obie nie lezaly kolo orginalu :D
<bastetmilo> hyhyhy
<JerryG> za pare-parenascie dni Singapur a z niego prosto do domu-Brazylii :)
<bastetmilo> Singapur.
<bastetmilo> Nice.
<Drathir> ja to z ropa miałem strach w oczach jak wujek gasil papierosa w baniaku ropy na barce...
<JerryG> w styczniu wracalem do domu z niego
<JerryG> ale to przetworzona a ja woze surowke
<Drathir> ale wymyślają...
<Drathir> a elektronika?
<JerryG> niby jest ale to wszystko produkuja na miejscu z swiatowymi napisami
<JerryG> wlasnie w tym miescie ShenZhen
<Drathir> w brazyli przynajmniej ciepło chyba będzie?
<JerryG> kocham ciepelko, ale tam nie ma takiej wilgoci
<Drathir> a ta surowa czym się różni?
<JerryG> nawet przy 37*C
<Drathir> taka maz będzie?
<JerryG> jest czarna jak smola, plynna i z niej dopiero robia gumy, plastyki a odpadem jest benzyna i diesel
<bastetmilo> JerryG: a co z produktami typowo chińskimi? Np. te telefony San Francisco  z androidem? Przecież do Polski to z Chin idzie i ludzie wykupują jak szaleni.
<JerryG> ale to idzie przez Hongkong
<JerryG> jest jakis checker-firma i jesli produkt nie spelnia jakis tam warunkow zostaje tutaj, a pozniej te malpy kupuja np. taka Nokie N8 za 10$ i nam probuja wcisnac za 100$
<bastetmilo> No ale to są podróbki...
<JerryG> Brazyl czlonek zalogi kupil Nokie N97 i padla po tyg
<bastetmilo> a ja mówię o produktach rodzimych.
<JerryG> wiesz ja tu naprawde ich rodzimych nie widze, sa te co wysylaja na swiat, trzeba by zmienic rejon np. na polnoc Chin albo w glab zeby cos znalezc
<bastetmilo> rozumiem
<Drathir> tutaj na naiwności turystów chyba próbują
<Drathir> z nokii ostatnia która warto kupić n900
<JerryG> sa tu fabryki elektornicznych papierosow, wyjezdajac zaopatrzylem sie na 3 miesiace, chcialem podjechac do jednej, dzwonilem do nich, OK ale to okolo 15km i nasi driverzy co nas woza do sklepow oszaleli, astronomiczne sumy za zawiezienie
<Drathir> wszystkie nowe n8 to byle co....
<Drathir> jest jakiś limit?
<JerryG> wiem, nam jedna to zwykly telefon do dzwonienia, druga ma wi-fi, ekran zmienia polozenie, dziala net, Skype
<JerryG> a byly z antenka i byla by telewizja :D analogowa
<JerryG> ta druga jest dual-band, dziala na 2 karty SIM
<Drathir> tak to w bagażu zawsze coś...
<Drathir> dwie jednocześnie aktywne?
<JerryG> tak, pisze mi teraz Insert 2 SIM
<JerryG> ale juz mialem dwie, chinska i polska Orange, dzial
<JerryG> a
<JerryG> a widzalem na stronie tego producenta sa juz z 3 kartami
<JerryG> SIM
<Drathir> a obie jednocześnie aktywne, że z jednej możesz dzwonić a z drugiej sms np pisać?
<JerryG> tak, obie aktywne, jak dzwonisz to kolo klawiatury ekranowej sa dwie sluchawki do wybrania z ktorej karty chcesz dzwonic
<JerryG> SMS tez wybierasz z ktorej karty ma pojsc
<JerryG> a gdy odebrales polaczenie a z drugiej karty ktos zadzwonil to mozesz zakonczyc obecne polaczenie lub zawiesci - odebrac pogadac i zakonczyc wracajac do zawieszonej
<JerryG> potrzebuje tego w kraju, zamiast nosic 2 komorki Orange i Ery teraz bede mial jeden fon
<Drathir> a to już podróbki gorsze tego nie potrafią...
<Drathir> era na t-mobile się zmienia ja osobiście z plusa na orange uciekłem...
<Drathir> z plusa zbyt wielcy złodzieje się zrobili...
<JerryG> te co widzialem na alledrogo potrafia, ale czekasz miesiac jak nie dluzej na dostawe po wplacie na konto, a ja w kraju jestem srednio max 1,5 miesiaca
<JerryG> a ja jak skonczy sie moj cyrograf z Orange uciekam :P
<JerryG> syn ma w Plusie i sobie chwali
<JerryG> ale ostatnio cos jak z nim rozmawiam w kraju odleglosc okolo 30 km jakby przez Voip lecialo
<JerryG> poglos jak z telefonu satelitarnego
<JerryG> mozesz sprawdzic mi w Whois IP, ktos z tego lub z tej klasy probuje mi skanowac porty ale moj pod XP firewall blokuje je na 60.000 sek :D
<sarinian> czy mozna obejsc sie bez power managment i ACPI w kernelu ?????
<JerryG> 124.237.78.205
<JerryG> mozna wpisujac przy starcie noapic lapic=acpi on
<JerryG> jesli dobrze kojarze
<sarinian> noapic to co chyba cos innego
<sarinian> standard apic dla kernela
<JerryG> moj lapek bez tego nie ruszy :(
<JerryG> Toshiby ACPI nie obslugiwane przez Kernel
<Drathir> ja w orange na dzień dobry mam taniej niż w plusie po 5latach
<JerryG> nowsze juz dziala
<JerryG> ja w Orange jestem jak nazywali sie Centertel i wzielem od nich walizke
<Drathir> już
<JerryG> gdzie minuta odebrana kosztowala 18.000zl i tyle samo dzwoniona
<Drathir> mam mtr dig whois
<JerryG> ja ich nie moge sprawdzic, wydaje mi sie ze to operator
<Drathir> Twój sprawdzić tak?
<Drathir> już sprawdzam
<JerryG> 124.237.78.205 ztego zglasza mi firewall ze atak i scan portow co jakis czas
<JerryG> czasami koncowki sie roznia ale 124.237 sa takie same
<JerryG> to nie jest lokalna siec zeby mnie inne kompy skanowaly czy jakies gry szukaly otwartych portow
<Drathir> gdzie wrzucić?
<Drathir> % [whois.apnic.net node-2] % Whois data copyright terms    http://www.apnic .net/db/dbcopyright.html  inetnum:      124.237.78.0 - 124.237.78.255 netname:      QH-YDZY-ELECTRON-LTD descr:        the yanda zhengyang electron Ltd. of Qinhuangdao country:
<Drathir> tutaj tylko tyle
<Drathir> ale w jakimś serwisie co pozwala tekst to całe by było...
<Drathir> tylko na jaki będziesz w stanie wejść
<JerryG> OK, to mi wystarczy
<JerryG> poszukam jak wstane czy to nie jakas firma wspolpracujaca z wlascicielem mojej karty 3G lub ktos kto sprzedaje karty
<Drathir> hmmm ciekawe jak by zareagował na nmap
<Drathir> hrhr
<JerryG> o... dobrze zes podpowiedzial, mam cos takiego tutaj pod XP, ale zapuszcze jak wstane na obiad za 3,5h :(
<JerryG> tyle mi snu zostalo
<Drathir> i tak z serwera puszczam to jeśli chcieliby się odwdzięczyć planowaniem to serwer zapewne zablokuje...
<JerryG> znikam na razie <papa>
<Drathir> oj to mało...
<Drathir> kolorowych...
<JerryG> juz wala mlotami, nie beda kolorowe, od 08:00 przyszli Ci dzienni do pracy :(
<Drathir> PushUpek_: co Cię tak zarzuciło?
<Drathir> że nawet podwójnie widzę hrhr
<Drathir> oho już nie widzę...
 * Drathir myśli, że wszyscy grzecznie śpią...
<m477> nie
<Drathir> o mamy jedną niegrzeczna osobę...
<Drathir> czyli się myliłem...
<klawiszowy> no jednak się myliłeś
<Drathir> o już 2 niegrzeczne osoby...
<szkodnik> hm?
<Drathir> wybacz nie zauważyłem...
<Drathir> szkodnik: nie miałem Ciebie na myśli...
<szkodnik> oby :P
<Drathir> szkodnik: nie musisz mi wierzyć, bo nie masz ku temu powodów...
<szkodnik> dobra tam, niewaze ;)
<Drathir> a w skrócie chodziło o to że napisałem
<szkodnik> niech ktos madry mi lepiej powie, jak po angielskiemu nazywa sie korepondencja seryjna?
 * Drathir myśli, że wszyscy grzecznie śpią... 
<Drathir> i dwie osoby się odezwały...
<szkodnik> pisze prace i musze udawac, ze korzsytalam z czegos :D
<Drathir> dlatego 2 niegrzeczne osoby...
<szkodnik> tymczasem po polsku nie ma nigdzie zadnego tutoriala dla office 2010
<Drathir> multiple mail ?
<szkodnik> (wykladowca uwaza nas za bande glabow, ktorzy nie potrafia przejsc kreatora)
<szkodnik> nie
<szkodnik> kurde no... a moj dyzurny anglista juz spi!
<Drathir> a Ty tego szukasz czy musisz napisać to..?
<szkodnik> tutoriala!
<szkodnik> bo musze dolaczyc "bibliografie" do pracy :D
<Enlik> szkodnik: wygląda na to, że mówią o tymż „mail merge”
<szkodnik> ooo
<szkodnik> muchas gracias!
<Enlik> Prego! :P
<szkodnik> to jest to :D
<szkodnik> teraz tylko jakis tutorial wygooglac i mam bibliografie
<szkodnik> dzieki ci dobry czlowieku ;)
<Enlik> :)
<Drathir> łączenie maili ?
<szkodnik> mhm
<szkodnik> chodzi o to, ze scalasz dokument z baza adresowa
<szkodnik> dzieki czemu powstaje ci x identycznych listow, z roznymi naglowkami ;)
<Drathir> myślałem  że to będzie coś bardziej wdzięcznie brzmiącego...
<Drathir> no korespondencja seryjna z czymś bardziej poważnie brzmiącym mi się wydawało
<szkodnik> nie marudz, co?
<szkodnik> mam tutorial :D
<Drathir> no ktoś musi Ci utrudniać żeby za szybko nie szło...
<Drathir> żartuje oczywiście...
<szkodnik> jeju, ale zimno!
<Drathir> przez ten wiatr...
<szkodnik> w sumie zaluje, ze nei pojechalam nad morze troche fotek sztormu porobic :)
<szkodnik> ale jakos nie chcialo mi sie moknac i marznac :P
<Drathir> morze...
<klawiszowy> no taka rybka na świeżo to fajna sprawa
<Drathir> vnc na jakim łączu będzie w miarę płynnie chodzić?
<szkodnik> jak napisac tak bardziej po polskiemu "zuploadowalam"?
<szkodnik> chodzi mi o to, ze wrzucialm sobie baze adresowa do worda :D
<klawiszowy> transponowałem?
<szkodnik> jeju tego slowa sama nie rozumiem
<klawiszowy> *łam sry
<klawiszowy> no o to chodzi na studiach, żeby zwykłe dodawanie tak zamieszać, żeby 1+1=-2
<foreste> zaraz minie 14 dni bez tv ;d
<szkodnik> oh
<szkodnik> kurde
<klawiszowy> gratulowac czy skladac kondolencje?
<foreste>  kondolecje ;P
<szkodnik> j juz nawet nie wiem, ile to lat, w dniach tymbardziej
<foreste> bo antena padla :P
<klawiszowy> daj jej powerade
<foreste> a do rodzicow niechce isc do pokoju xd
<foreste> jedynie radia z slucham ;d
<foreste> o webnull :.
<foreste> ten co dobre l
<foreste> blogi pisze ;d
<klawiszowy> wystraszył się
<szkodnik> japier.. wezcie mi powiedzcie, bo szukam od 10 minut i znalezc nie moge: jak wlaczyc podglad bialych znakow typograficznych w wordzie?
<szkodnik> w starych wersjach byla ikona
<szkodnik> w 2010 jej nei ma
<szkodnik> a nie, dobra jest
<szkodnik> oczywiscie nie w widoku, tylko gdzies indziej
<foreste> mozna wywalic avahi ?
<foreste> z boot
<TheNumb> re.
<witkol> back
<witkol> doberek
<TheNumb> Warto stawiać btrfs na dysku nie-ssd? :P
<witkol> hmmmm dysk ssd
<mati75> nie
<witkol> :) co to btrfs i dysk ssd
<witkol> wszystko tajemnica ;(
<witkol> ??
<TheNumb> winter: złapałeś mnie :( Chciałem zaszpanować słownictwem a sam nie wiem co ono znaczy :(
<witkol> sorki wcale się niestarałem
<TheNumb> witkol: serio nie wiesz co to dysk ssd? :P
<witkol> skrótem niebardzo mi się kojarzy coś mi swita ale niedokńca
<TheNumb> `g ssd
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Solid-state drive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid-state_drive>
<TheNumb> `g btrfs
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: btrfs Wiki: <http://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/>
<TheNumb> `g gentoo + gnome 3
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Bheekling's Rantings: GNOME 3 on Gentoo and related news: <http://bheekly.blogspot.com/2011/03/gnome-3-on-gentoo-and-related-news.html>
<TheNumb> Diabelko: cze
<TheNumb> ść
<TheNumb> W dupie, nie bawię się w GNOME3.
<TheNumb> Szkoda czasu.
<witkol> TheNumb,  taki niewypał
<TheNumb> witkol: wolę moje KDE, albo forka GNOME2 ;p
<witkol> ale co takie niedopracowane już nie Ty pierwszy na nie coś gadasz że wywalisz
<TheNumb> witkol: sprawdź sam.
<witkol> szkoda mi czasu
<witkol> hehe
<TheNumb> No to się nie dowiesz.
<TheNumb> hehe
<witkol> hmmm ale może na ubunciaku
<witkol> ale na 10 nie pujdzie podobno
<TheNumb> Co na ubunciaku?
<TheNumb> ;]
<witkol> ktoś gadał że na 10.10 nie pójdzie że 11.04 musi być
<witkol> sciągam sobie tę 11 i obejrze miejsca mam jeszcze :)
<witkol> na czym instalowałeś ? jakim systemie ?
<TheNumb> witkol: fedora 15 alpha
<witkol> jak to się sprawuję to jest bliżej czego debiana slacka czy redhata
<TheNumb> Fedora to poletko doświadczalne redhata.
<witkol> no tp już mi się podoba a redhat jest wkońcu płatny czy nie jak kończyłem historię z kompami to się mieli zrobić w komercyjnego systema
<TheNumb> redhat jest płatny. Fedora darmowa.
<witkol> a szkoda redhacik fajny był jestem ciekawy czy gdzieś można znaleźć ostatnią wersję niepłatną może źle szukałem bo nieznalazłem tylko same opisy
<Kwpolska> TheNumb++;
<Kwpolska> witkol: centos
<Kwpolska> witkol: centos = redhat tyle ze za darmo ale bez słowa red hat
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: ja mam gnome 3. przed chwila sie scrashowal jak probowalem faceta na kanale zbanwoac.
<Kwpolska> zbanowac*
<witkol> znaczy się co puszczają centosa zamiast darmowego redhata ?
<Kwpolska> witkol: huh?
<TheNumb> witkol: centos to fork redhata
<Kwpolska> witkol: nie. redhat jest platny. a centos to jest fork (kopia), tylko ze za darmo
<TheNumb> `g centos
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: www.centos.org - The Community ENTerprise Operating System: <http://www.centos.org/>
<Kwpolska> failed to load session "gnome"
<Kwpolska> idiota
<Kwpolska> skutki uzywania [testing].
<TheNumb> :<
<Kwpolska> nautilus calego shella crashuje?
<Kwpolska> rm -rf ~/.config/gnome3 sie chyba szykuje
<sysek> czesc geje
<sysek> boze
<sysek> ten tu przyszedl
<TheNumb> kurwisyn od rana wierci w ścianie.
<sysek> zabij !
<TheNumb> CO za debil
<TheNumb> sysek: mam ochotę ;]
 * sysek @ 1140. The Red Army Choir - [The Best of the Red Army Choir: The Definitive Collection Disc 2 #01] National Anthem of the USSR
<sysek> <3
<sysek> TheNumb: ja zazwyczaj wtedy puszczam muzyke ;)
<Diabelko> TheNumb: a ja się bawię na archu właśnie :P
<TheNumb> sysek: marne szanse że usłyszy. Debil wierci w ścianie nośnej.
<sysek> hmm
<TheNumb> Chyba trafił na pręt zbrojeniowy bo coś nie może się przewiercić.
<sysek> to zrob mu rewolucje
<TheNumb> Kretyn i idiota
<TheNumb> Diabelko: też bym się bawił...
<witkol> zrób mu jesień sredniowiecza ha ha
<sysek> o no
<TheNumb> Z dupy ;]
<witkol> no oczywiście a z czego
<witkol> ide zapalić kto idzie
<TheNumb> witkol: ja mogę, tylko że nie palę.
<witkol> to oć to się nauczysz człowiek się całe życie uczy
<TheNumb> k
<TheNumb> Przecież nie będę siedział i gapił się jak grub się kompiluje ._.
<sysek> czmu?
<sysek> przeciez to takie pro
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: lepiej skompiluj gcc
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: nie potrzebuję :3 Już mam...
 * sysek @ 1163. The Wombats - [The Wombats Proudly Present..A Guide To Love, Loss and Desperation #08] Let's Dance to Joy Division
<sysek> let's dance to joy division
<sysek> and celebrate the irony
<sysek> everything is going wrong
<sysek> but we're so happy
 * sysek robi pogo
<TheNumb> Kretyn teraz wziął szlifierkę kątową...
<TheNumb> Żeby sobie palce urżnął...
<sysek> odrazu urznal ;)
<sysek> obudzil Cie?
<TheNumb> sysek: tak.
<sysek> okej, to tez bym byl zly :D
<TheNumb> W sobote o 8.
 * sysek @ 1267. Ленинград - [Пираты XXI века #09] У меня есть всё
<sysek> a u mienia jest wsio !
<PoKrAk_> re
<matti__> bry
<Kwpolska> \o/
<matti__> co to za znaczek bom nie w temacie
<Kwpolska> matti__: patrz query
<matti__> widzę widzę
<Drathir> dobry...
<EarlyMorning> cześć linuksiarze :)
<EarlyMorning> chciałbym się dowiedzieć, czy jakaś osoba wie w jaki sposób należy podejść do blokowania zapisu na pendrive
<Drathir> blokowania tzn?
<EarlyMorning> przykładowo:
<EarlyMorning> chcąc utworzyć plik w pen drive, pojawia się error, bo jest stan read only
<Drathir> ma przełącznik?
<sysek> pendrive przelacznik?
<EarlyMorning> fizyczny, coś jak stare dyskietki?
<EarlyMorning> jeśli chodzi o powierzchnie fizyczna, to nie ma, ale u brata na windowsie był wirus, który infektował się drogą usb
<EarlyMorning> i wtedy do mojego usb nie dało rady nic zapisać, nic modyfikować
<EarlyMorning> tylko, że poza tym braku modyfikowania, był jakiś wirus pod windowsy
<Drathir> jeśli nie to albo uszkodzony system plików na nim, albo program który montuje, robi to nie do końca poprawnie...
<Drathir> tak fizyczny przeważnie małe przesuwane...
<EarlyMorning> uszkodzony? A czy to nie powinno np. uniemożliwiać nawet odczytu?
<EarlyMorning> odczyt był sprawny
<Drathir> otwórz w nautilusie wybierz z menu pokaz ukryte pliki...
<Drathir> i przeszukaj cały...
<EarlyMorning> teraz tego nie moge zrobic, usb był kilka dni temu sformatowany
<Drathir> ale najszybszym i najprostszym rozwiązaniem chyba będzie skopiować dane i format.
<Drathir> sysek: niektóre mają zabezpieczenie...
<sysek> nigdy nie widzialem
<lisu> re
<Drathir> jeśli uszkodzi system plików to możesz mieć problemy z zapisem...
<EarlyMorning> ale wtedy nie ma drogi powrotnej, tak?
<Drathir> sysek: przeważnie w cruzerach
<Diabelko> Ma ktoś pomysł z jakiego powodu literki w gnome-terminal tak chaotycznie zahaczają o siebie? ;)
<Drathir> drogi powrotnej w sensie ? Zależy jakie to uszkodzenie plików nie zawsze musi blokować odczyt czasem tylko można nie moc zapisać
<Drathir> Diabelko: czegoś się wystraszyły?
<Diabelko> Drathir: nie mam bladego pojęcia, ale to jest tak, że dwie literki prawie na sobie, gigantyczna przerwa i znów coś takiego
<Drathir> Diabelko: a może gdma zrestartuj?
<EarlyMorning> no cóż, dzięki przynajmiej wiem, że tej usługi jawnie mi nie oferuje mój pendrive
<EarlyMorning> dzięki, cześć
<Diabelko> Drathir: nie, to nie to
<Diabelko> on był restartowany dzisiaj jakieś 30x, bo sobie drajwery zmieniałem
<Drathir> a czcionki Ci nic nie zmieniło?
<Diabelko> Drathir: nie
<Diabelko> to nie problem de facto z czcionkami, a z wyświetlaniem
<Drathir> a to może stery od grafiki coś wariuja... ? Jeśli potrafisz spróbuj tak na chwilę zmienić na standardowe i zobaczyć...
<Diabelko> Drathir: to nie to
<Diabelko> miałem i nouveau i nvidia
<Drathir> hmmm...
<Diabelko> nouveau zmieniłem, bo nie ma akceleracji 3d i gnome3 na tym nie działa
<Drathir> a to może gnom coś wariuje...
<Diabelko> Drathir: wątpię
<Diabelko> chociaż zainstaluję guake (:
<Diabelko> na guake to samo
<Drathir> co to guake ?
<Kwpolska> pewnie jakieś stallman-friendly quake
<Kwpolska> albo yakuake dla gnome
<Drathir> zainstaluj coś co korzysta z qt albo javy zobacz czy w takich innych też tak się zachowuje...
<Diabelko> guake to taki terminal wysuwany od góry, co można go jednym klawiszem :P
<Diabelko> Drathir: to tylko w programach imitujących konsolę z tego co widzę
<Diabelko> bo wszystkie inne poprawnie wyświetlają
<Kwpolska> a ja i tak wole gnome-terminala (ale mnie zmusili do przesiadki na (xfce4-)terminala
<Drathir> Diabelko: hrhr ciekawy pomysł na terminal...
<Kwpolska> Drathir: stare
<Diabelko> stary, ale jary
<Diabelko> najwygodniejszy
<Kwpolska> ja wole zwykly
<Diabelko> kiedyś ustawiłem sobie guake na `
<Diabelko> i próbowałem coś w terminalu napisać
<Diabelko> tfu
<Diabelko> w php ;)
<Kwpolska> w php sie uzywa '?
<Diabelko> było zabawnie, musiałem 3x ` nacisnąć, żeby zorientować, że guake mam pod tym klawiszem
<Drathir> chociaż pisało przed wyskoczeniem terminala?
<Diabelko> Drathir: nie
<Drathir> mysql
<Diabelko> teraz mam ctrl+`
 * Kwpolska ma bota na `
<Kwpolska> no, ale przynajniej to jest gtk2. kwpolska approves
<Diabelko> a ja mam gnome3 i jestem zadowolony :p
<Diabelko> jest szybsze od 2 i to dużo.
<Kwpolska> Diabelko: ale wkurza
<Drathir> spróbuj k3b bądź kate zainstalować...
<Kwpolska> Drathir: sudo pacman -S kate
<Drathir> i zobacz czy tam też tak dziwnie wyświetla
<Drathir> Kwpolska: co to pacman ?
<Kwpolska> Drathir: ło matko
<Kwpolska> Drathir: google
<Drathir> no raczej nie gra...
<Diabelko> Zrobiłem te czcionki.
<Kwpolska> Drathir: wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman
<Kwpolska> Drathir: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman
<Kwpolska> <3 chrome
<Diabelko> Okazuje się, że mimo, że wszędzie locale i te duperele są po polsku, to on i tak w opcjach regionalnych układ daje na USA
<Diabelko> trzeba dobić mu polski i jest już ok.
<Drathir> aha to będzie menager pakietów archa
<Kwpolska> Drathir: co ci nie dziala?
<Kwpolska> Drathir: u mnie, arch linux, gnome 3, wszystko dziala dobrze
<Drathir> a ja nie mówię że mi nie działa... Ja archa nawet nigdy nie miałem...
<Kwpolska> Drathir: a co ci mialo nie dzialac?
<Kwpolska> whoa, okienko dialogowe nawet tu maja łądne
<Kwpolska> ładne*
<Drathir> nie gra w sensie nie pac man z taka stara gierka
<Diabelko> Kwpolska: no ja też gnome3 na archu mam teraz
<Diabelko> a on się chyba pacman nazywa, bo jak się instaluje to takie C leci i zjada o
<Diabelko> :P
<Kwpolska> Diabelko: nie
<Drathir> hrhr
<Kwpolska> Diabelko: mozna tak wlaczyc, ale ja nie lubie
<Diabelko> Kwpolska: a to jest domyślne ustawienie chyba
<Drathir> Kwpolska: fajnie to musi wyglądać...
<Diabelko> Drathir: nic specjalnego, nie budzi to jakiejś genialnej sympatii
<Diabelko> to jest takie zwyczajne, nic fajniejszego niż kropki :P
<Kwpolska> Drathir: nie.
<Kwpolska> Diabelko: domyslne?
<Kwpolska> Diabelko: ja nawet takiej opcji w .pacnewie nie widze
<Diabelko> Kwpolska: na ja zainstalowałem archa z netinstalla
<Diabelko> i mam to domyślnie
<Kwpolska> Diabelko: moze w 3.4 tak bylo
<Diabelko> nie wiem jaki to arch, ja mam najnowszego
<Diabelko> wczoraj stawiałem
<Kwpolska> Diabelko: arch nie ma wersji, pacman ma
<Kwpolska> pacman --version
<Kwpolska> jest nawet ladny ascii-art
<Diabelko> 3.5.1
<Kwpolska> to dziwne, bo u mnie w pacnewie nie ma ani słowa
<sysek> bywa
<Diabelko> Kwpolska: może dlatego, że ja z testing mam wszystko? :p
<mati75> Diabelko: działają ci x'y?
<Diabelko> tak
<Kwpolska> Diabelko: njie
<Diabelko> Kwpolska: w każdym razie u mnie biega takie C i pożera o (:
<Kwpolska> Diabelko: wiem, to jest opcja ILoveCandy w pacman.conf
<Diabelko> aaa :D
<Kwpolska> pacman.conf sie czyta
<Diabelko> hmmm, czy istnieje opcja żeby mieć prawdziwego thunderbirda w pacmanie, czy tylko tego laikmana czy tam jak on jest
<Kwpolska> aur
<Kwpolska> a w repo jest thunderbird, tylko z brzydsza ikonka i nazwa
<Diabelko> no ten lanikai
<Diabelko> a ja chcę logo ;P
<Kwpolska> Diabelko: aur/thunderbird-branded 3.1.9-2
 * sysek @ 0614. Puddle of Mudd - [Stuck #07] Suicide
<winter> kurde, komp mi się w nocy wyłączył :<
<czester> szkodnik: Nie przesadzasz?;-P
<czester> Kurwa, co za nuda.
<Diabelko> kklimonda: no wiesz?! Przeklinanie z nudów to działanie anty nudzie :P
<czester> heh
<czester> Tak, tato.
<spass> temat kurtyzan widać zakazany :D
<czester> Nie ma to jak soczyste przekleństwo.
<Diabelko> roar
<czester> Ku®wa ;-P
<lisu> czester: tylko używane zbyt dużo razy traci na smaku.
<czester> Nie przeklinam aż tyle. Bez przesady.
<lisu> czester: nie twierdze, ze aż tyle przeklinasz.
 * spass przegrał
<spass> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Game_(mind_game)
<peter_felching> Witam. Mam problem z sudoders. Zgodenie z tym co pisze w man-nie ustawiam timestamp na wartość > 0, żeby zachować możliwość używania sudo bez potszeby wpisywania hasła w trakcie trwającej sesji. Gdy próbuje savoać plik dostaje: /etc/sudoers: syntax error near line 29. Co robię nie tak?
<peter_felching> *sudoers
<spass> a co jest w linijce 29 ?
<peter_felching> W linijce 29 jest comment, 30 to timestamp_timeout="-1"
<peter_felching> W linijce 29 jest comment, 30 to timestamp_timeout=-1
<lisu> peter_felching: a w 28 linijce?
<peter_felching> Pusta, napewno chodzi o 30-stke, kiedy ją usuwam wszystko jest ok.
<lisu> peter_felching: sam sobie odpowiedziales.
<peter_felching> lisu, Nie do końca.
<peter_felching> Źle interpretuje man?
<univac> wuzyj visudo
<univac> uzyj
<peter_felching> Jak mam ustawić wartość > 0, żeby nie otrzymać błędu?
<peter_felching> univac, używam.
<lisu> może jakieś " ma znaczenie?
<peter_felching> lisu, próbowałem w obu wersjach. Z czy bez nie robi różnicy.
<lisu> peter_felching: cóż ci mogę więcej poradzić,,... może podpatrz gdzieś na sieci konfigi innych.
<peter_felching> lisu, właśnie mam z tym problem. Na irc wpadam w ostatniej kolejności, ale dzięki.
<czester> ''
 * lisu ma standardowy plik sudoers z ubuntu (11.04)
<Diabelko> ludzie którzy wrzucają na pendrajwa coś innego niż fat nie rozumieją idei pendrajwa :/
 * lisu ma partycje ext3 z truecryptem ;p
<peter_felching> czester, ''=still nothing.
<czester> ``?
<czester> Diabelko: Może robią to celowo?;-P
<peter_felching> czester, ;__;
<lisu> peter_felching: czytałeś pierwszą linię pliku?
<lisu> dobra drugą?
<Diabelko> czester: co Ty. Trzeba być idiotą, żeby przynieść prezentację albo coś na pendrajwie z ext2 i potem "ekhm, tak, em, no cóż, eee"
<lisu> "This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root."
<peter_felching> lisu, jadę przez 'sudo visudo'.
<lisu> peter_felching: może wypróbuj sudo su
<lisu> ale to chyba problemu nie rozwiaze
<peter_felching> lisu, również wątpię.
<Kwpolska> peter_felching: "możliwość używania  sudo bez potszeby wpisywania hasła w trakcie trwającej sesji.
<Kwpolska> " <-- nie lepiej NOPASSWD: ALL?
<peter_felching> Kwpolska, Wolałbym, żeby autoryzacja była wymagana przynajmniej raz podczas sesji.
<Kwpolska> peter_felching: workaround: timestamp_timeout=99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
<Kwpolska> 12:43 <+KwBot> Kwpolska: 99 999 999 999 999 999 999 999 999 999 999 999 999 999 999 minutes = 6.0 * 10^(45) seconds
<sysek> ,olllooolaslasdasdlasdl
<peter_felching> Kwpolska, Dzięki, za próbę pomocy, ale jestem strasznym pedantem, nie zasnoł bym wiedząc, że mam taką linijke w sudoers.
<Kwpolska> peter_felching: to popros kogos zeby ci ustawil
<Kwpolska> po ssh
<peter_felching> Ruszyło z linii "Defaults:ALL timestamp_timeout=-1"
<Maxim128> witam wszystkich rozmawiających na tym kanale ;)
<Nerihsa> happy Caturday
<czester> Crappy chyba...
<amikot> czesc
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<amikot> czy ktoś z Was zastanawiał się czy powstanie w ogóle jakaś wersja ubuntu z gnome ? bo rozumiem, że ubuntu 10.10 desktop to ostatnia wersja z normalnym - nie udziwnionym gnomem
<Nerihsa> czyz ubuntu nie jest domyslnie z gnomem :?
<Kwpolska> amikot: nie mozna wywlaic unity i postawic gnome?
<Kwpolska> Nerihsa: unity
<Nerihsa> meow
<amikot> no ale myślałem raczej o jakimś Gubuntu
<amikot> może powinno powstać coś takiego
<DaZ> pewnie powstanie.
<amikot> Kubuntu bez KDE raczej nie powstanie :D
<amikot> byłoby to niedorzeczne
<Nerihsa> gubuntu, gentoo-ubuntu? ;d
<DaZ> iks de.
<amikot> strasznie mi doskwiera ten unity w 11.04 ... co go odpale na VM to mi się płakać chce :(
<czester> Co to jest unity?;-P
<DaZ> to sobie wrzuc gnoma
<amikot> Testował ktoś z was gnome3 ?
<DaZ> czester: taki interfejs na komorke
<DaZ> tylko teraz lata w ubuntu na desktop.
<czester> Buehehehehe
<czester> Ej, mój brat to miał na netbooku :D
<czester> Żenada ;-P
<amikot> no na netbooka to może to i dobre
<DaZ> nie znasz sie
<DaZ> to jest przyszlosc linuksa!
<amikot> choć kolega zainstalował na netbooku lubuntu
<czester> DaZ: To marnie wygląda ta przyszłość.
<DaZ> co poradzic.
<amikot> pomysł dobry, ale nie powinno się rezygnować przy tym z innych rozwiązań
<amikot> ludzie nagle dostają nowy interface który nie dość że jest nieznany, to do tego ma szereg ograniczeń. Jest po prostu uboższy
<Kwpolska> amikot: ja testowalem
<Kwpolska> amikot: najchetniej bym zrobil downgrade
<amikot> Kwpolska: czyli gnome3 też do d... ?
<DaZ> tez.
<kklimonda> Kwpolska po prsotu nie lubi zmian ;)
<Kwpolska> amikot: ta
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: nie nie lubie
 * DaZ lubi
<DaZ> ale jak sa fajne
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: ja lubie zmiany
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: ale -- jesli o zmianach mowa -- gnome shella prawie sie nie da skonfigurowac
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: a useradd crashuje cale srodowisko
<Maxim128> http://89.171.164.82/ircx/
<amikot> Kwpolska: mi się podoba KDE, ma bajeczne możliwości, ale nie odpowiada mi tam kilka rzeczy: 1.problemy z integracją FTP (wszystko o ile pamiętam jest transferowane przez temp)
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: w pewnym momencie dochodzisz do takiego stanu, ze komputera po prostu chcesz używać.
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: gnome-control-center i gnome-tweak-tool pozwalają w sumie wszystko co ważne skonfigurować.
<Kwpolska> Maxim128: ło matko
<czester> Hahahaha
<czester> Dlatego mam Maca;D
<DaZ> ja tam nie wiem, kde integruje sie swietnie
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: lolwut
<DaZ> wszystko po kpartach lata [;
<amikot> 2. opóźnienie reakcji (to chyba można zmienić) no i 3 gumowe okna są jakieś takie sztywne ...
<amikot> a ja lubie gumowe okna :D
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: a czego nie możesz zmienić, co ci jest potrzebne?
<Maxim128> Kwpolska: co? pomyliłem się i główkuje jak się do tego podłączyć
<sysek> czester: mac <3
<DaZ> amikot: to se wrzuc kompiza.
<Kwpolska> Maxim128: nie rob tego
<czester> Nie trzeba się pierdolić z jakimiś compizami srizami
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: z nikad nie mozna skonfigurowac gnome-panela
<DaZ> czester: tylko dupka boli
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: i startupu
<czester> DaZ: Jak Cię boli to używaj wazeliny ;-P
<sysek> :DDD
<amikot> DaZ: no i w gnome mnie denerwuje trochę to, że ikony są w tym takim placku, a nie na całym pulpicie
<Maxim128> a czemu? to jest jakaś zakazana sieć czy co?
<amikot> Daz: w kde
<Kwpolska> amikot: w czym?
<amikot> znacyz się
<Kwpolska> amikot: mozna zmienic
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: pewnie dlatego, że gnome-panela po prostu już nie ma
<DaZ> czester: sęk w tym, ze ja lubie swoje analne dziewictwo >:
<Kwpolska> amikot: poszukaj w opcjach dekstopu, folder view
<czester> DaZ: Chyba lubisz je rozdawać ;-)
<DaZ> amikot: ze w kde sa w placku?
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: [kwpolska@kwpolska-lin ~]$ gnome-panel
<Kwpolska> gnome-panel             gnome-panel-screenshot
<amikot> Daz: tak w KDE
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: i co to udowadnia? gnome-shell z niego nie korzysta, jest tylko jako fallback.
<amikot> gnome mi się wyrwało ...
<DaZ> amikot: to naucz sie uzywac opcji i sobie zmien.
<kklimonda> ale też go przerabiają tak by wygladał jak ten z gnome-shell
<amikot> jakoś za dużo o tym gnomie myślę
<Kwpolska> zsh: segmentation fault  gnome-panel
<Kwpolska> gratuluje
<amikot> Daz: dla mnie KDE to w zasadzie nowość, ostatnio używałem (tak na prawdę) w wersji jakiejś archaicznej
<DaZ> amikot: jak archaicznej?
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: super, oceniaj projekt po tym jak go w twojej dystrybucji spakowali.
<czester> Na archu ;-P
<DaZ> [;
<DaZ> a tam, my mamy na dwa dni przed wydaniem.
<amikot> Daz: a nie wiem w mandrivie było to ... z 2004 roku czy coś
<kklimonda> static void
<amikot> dawno to było ... z resztą linuxa używam na swoim komputerze dopiero od 9 miesięcy
<kklimonda> aj, nie tu
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: im dluzej sie bawie roznymi sposobami z gnome-shell, tym bardziej wkurza
<amikot> a może z 2006
<Kwpolska> amikot: god forbid
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: to się nie baw, tylko używaj komputera.
<amikot> moim zdaniem niektóre rozwiązania z gnomeshell czy unity są fajne
<amikot> np wyszukiwarka programów
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: niestety, od gnome3 nie ma ucieczki, a ja potrzebuje gnome-terminal
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: mnie też parę rzeczy w nim wkurza ale a) część to po prostu moje przyzwyczajenia i b) niektóre rzeczy mają błędy, ale to można o wszystkim powiedzieć.
<amikot> mogłoby to być normalnie w pulpit wbudowane do zwykłego gnoma
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: Xfce Terminal sobie zainstaluj, albo używaj starego gnoma.
<amikot> ale np już rezygnacja ze zwykłego taskbara to mnie wkurza ... nie lubie tych wszystkich docków
<czester> kklimonda: Zły kanał, zła widownia.
<czester> kklimonda: Linuksa w dużej mierze używa się tutaj dla samego kombinowania i bycia rebel.
<amikot> ale z kolei oszczędność miejsca przez integrację menu z górnym barem jest fajna
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: mam xfce terminal, od jakiegos czasu mam xfce, ale jest tylko jeden problem.
<kklimonda> czester: no niestety takie odnoszę wrażenie w ostatnich miesiącach
<czester> kklimonda: Tu zawsze tak było.
<amikot> dobra ...
<amikot> lecę ... do pracy na 14 :(
<amikot> bb
<MakiMaki> Witam :)
<placki4ever> Witam serdecznie. Czy komuś udało się zmusić do działania kamerkę Creative LiveCam Video IM Pro (041e:4055)? Próbuję skompilować sterownik m560x i wyskakują mi takie błędy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/591689/
<MakiMaki> Cosik z nawiasami nawaliłeś tam :P
<lisu> placki4ever: chyba mam taką kamerkę, chwila, sprawdzę.
<Kwpolska> placki4ever: programista to idiota
<czester> Trapez.
<lisu> placki4ever: pomyliłem się, mam kamerkę: 041e:4052
<Dreadlish> o/
<placki4ever> Jestem nieszczęśliwą posiadaczką tej kamerki. :(
<lisu> placki4ever: v4l2
<Dreadlish> yup
<Dreadlish> i powinno od razu być
<czester> Dlatego każdy Mac ma wbudowaną kamerkę, żeby nie było takich cyrków ;-P
<Dreadlish> bo mac to mac
<Dreadlish> tam to co niewłasnościowe nie istnieje
<czester> Istnieje.
<Dreadlish> biorąc poprawkę na dysk
<lisu> vlc pociągnie odtwarzanie plików mkv ?
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> jak masz paczki to tak
<placki4ever> lisu: Nie działa, w /dev nie ma nic zaczynającego się od video, Cheese nie widzi kamery, lipa.
<Dreadlish> video0 nie ma?
<Kwpolska> czester: co, gcc?
<placki4ever> Dreadlish : nie ma
<Dreadlish> idzie wyłączyć flasha w midori?
<czester> Kwpolska: vlc, transmission i inne programy ;-)
<Kwpolska> czester: a bulit-in?
<Dreadlish> a gcc? :D
<placki4ever> Jedyne co mi się udało skompilować to gspca_m5602, ale wciąż nie działa. Chyba dam sobie spokój...
<czester> Kwpolska: A po co?
<czester> Kompilator mi o kant dupy potrzebny ;-P
<czester> Jak śnieg latem.
<Dreadlish> mi potrzebny
<Dreadlish> troche bardziej niż okant dupy
<Maxim128> cześć!
<Dreadlish> no elo
<Maxim128> ktos poza Tobą tu w ogóle jest?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> dużo ludzi jest
<Dreadlish> wystarczy wpisać /names i widzisz ile ich jest
<Dreadlish> :)
<Kwpolska> Maxim128: [106 nicks (@1 %0 +0 105)]
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: ja wole skrypt do irssi
<Kwpolska> i nie flooduje terminala
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: ja nie wspomagam bo nie wiem czy torrentow wrzucił perla tu :D
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: to sprawdz
<Dreadlish> nie no - jak python jest to chyba perl tym bardziej nie?
<Dreadlish> dobra - jest
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: perl byc powinien
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: a jak nie ma to skompiluj (tak jak ja na shellu)
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> chocia ż ja tu mam prawie-roota
<Kwpolska> 30M     lib
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: prawie = nie mam dostepu do emerge/apta/whatever?
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: tak
<Dreadlish> poza tym zasoby ssiem ile wlizie
<Dreadlish> a /usr/lib/jest baaardzo duży
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: 30 mb ja zuzywam na ~/lib (perl, python, skompilowane c)
<Kwpolska> j #xfce
<Maxim128> co to perl?
<Kwpolska> Maxim128: google
<Maxim128> ok
<Kwpolska> Maxim128: Perl – interpretowany język programowania autorstwa Larry'ego Walla początkowo przeznaczony głównie do pracy z danymi tekstowymi, obecnie używany do wielu innych zastosowań. Wzorowany na takich językach jak C, skryptowe: sed, awk i sh oraz na wielu innych. --wikipedia
<Dreadlish> kurrrrdwa
<Dreadlish> Error loading module xlist/core: /usr/lib/irssi/modules/libxlist_core.so:  cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Dreadlish> blah blah blah
<Dreadlish> walić to
<Dreadlish> nie będę tu kompilował irssi od nowa
<Maxim128> już sprawdziłem (oh to GPRS;)
<Dreadlish> wystarczyło
<Dreadlish> `g perl
<Przekliniak> Dreadlish: The Perl Programming Language - www.perl.org: <http://www.perl.org/>
<Dreadlish> :)
<Dreadlish> przekliniak ftw
<Dreadlish> Przekliniak: thx
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: jak ten twój skryptozaur sie nazywa
<MakiMaki> Ja lece, cześć :)
<Maxim128> Kwpolska: skąd wziąłeś czerwony kolor? adminem tu jesteś;) mam XChat. Jak go ustawić?
<Dreadlish> Maxim128: jaki czerwony kolor?
<Maxim128> ja mam szary
<Kwpolska> 14:05 < Maxim128> Kwpolska: skąd wziąłeś czerwony kolor? adminem tu jesteś;) mam XChat. Jak go ustawić?
<Kwpolska> nie, nie jestem
<Kwpolska> a czerwony kolor dostalem z urzedu od twojego klienta
<qermit> komuch
<matti__> jak wczytać w bashu zmienną z pliku?
<Diabelko> Kwpolska: wiesz może, czy skiny z gdm ze starego gnome działają na tym nowym? Coś się w tej kwestii pozmieniało?
<Kwpolska> Diabelko: ło matko
<Kwpolska> Diabelko: zalezy co masz na mysli mowiac stary gdm
<Diabelko> Kwpolska: stosowany w zamierzchłych czasach gtk2.0 :P
<Kwpolska> Diabelko: bo gdm sie zmienil od 2.22, wywalili skiny i dali niekonfigurowalne okienko
<Diabelko> czyli jeszcze jakiś tydzień temu
<Diabelko> ahm, to w takim razie nie dziala.
<Kwpolska> Diabelko: a w 3.0 jest podobny, tylko gtk3 i panel jest na górze
<Diabelko> ok, dzięki
<Enlik> matti__: jaka jest zawartosc tego pliku?
<matti__> jedna liczba
<Diabelko> Kwpolska: bo właśnie skończyłem archa na komputerze roboczym i mam zamiar go skonfigurować do pełna
<Kwpolska> to skonfiguruj, ale nie wlaczaj [testing] do poki gnome3 nie wejdzie do extra
<Kwpolska> [extra]*
<matti__> zapisywanie do pliku udało się ale wczytywanie niebardzo
<Kwpolska> matti__: zmienna=$(cat plik)
<Enlik> No
<Enlik> Btw. „nie bardzo”
<Drathir> Diabelko: a myśl działania archa i lokalizację plików bardzo się różnią od ubuntu?
<Kwpolska> Diabelko: mysl owszem
<Kwpolska> Drathir: ^
<matti__> Enlik: no fakt
<Kwpolska> Drathir: bo w archu jest zasada KISS, czyli najlzej-jak-mozna
<Kwpolska> Drathir: albo nie komplikuj glupku
<Kwpolska> Drathir: dlatego jest tylko 1 aplikacja do zarzadzania pakietami domyslnie (a nie tysiac)
<Drathir> Kwpolska: a to ciekawe i w miarę logiczne...
<matti__> Kwpolska: czy można podać ścieżkę do tego pliku zamiast pliku?
<Kwpolska> Drathir: ale zeby postawic archa trzeba sie nac na gnu/linuksach
<Kwpolska> matti__: ta?
<Drathir> Kwpolska: chociaż z drugiej strony nawet tysiąc jeśli mają sztywno określony schemat jak mają wyglądać nie powinno namieszać..
<Kwpolska> Drathir: a na polski?
<Drathir> Kwpolska: jeśli jest jasno wytyczone, że program ma działać tak i tak, a jedynie będą różnice estetyczne...
<Drathir> Kwpolska: to chyba jednak nie postawie...
<foreste> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mars_Incorporated#Marki_Mars.2C_Inc.
<foreste> xd
<Kwpolska> Drathir: huh?
<Kwpolska> Drathir: "You've reached the website for Arch Linux, a lightweight and flexible Linux® distribution that tries to Keep It Simple.
<Drathir> Kwpolska: nie nie już nic, dzięki...
<Kwpolska> GNU/Linux*
<Kwpolska> GNU/Linux(richard stallman jest [cenzura])
<Psotnick> jest jakaś możliwość obserwować ruch w mojej sieci domowej? Nie chodzi mi o to na jakie strony itp. wchodzą pozostali, tylko ile wynosi ich up/download
<Psotnick> mysiałbym być w środku(MITM), czy nie koniecznie?
<Drathir> Psotnick: sudo apt-get install iptraf
<Psotnick> raczej pacman ;)
<Drathir> może znajdziesz jakieś zblakane adresy
<Psotnick> do tego arpspoof?
<Drathir> kurczaki to to z pacmanem Ci nie podam bo na archu się nie znam
<Kwpolska> Drathir: pacman -S ipgraf
<Drathir> wireshark
<Kwpolska> iptraf*
<Kwpolska> wireshark-gtk*
<Psotnick> już zainstalowałem ;)
<winter> arch jest aż za prosty
<Drathir> i jeszcze było z wbudowanych narzędzi jakaś komenda odnośnie sieci...
<winter> nie można mieć vim i gvim jednocześnie czy ooo i libreo
<Drathir> pokazuje użyte aktywne porty
<Kwpolska> winter: nie rozumiesz
<winter> czego?
<Psotnick> jak nie można mieć Gvim i Vim?
<Psotnick> ja mam
<Kwpolska> winter: w pakiecie gvim jest to co jest w pakiecie vim, wsparcie dla myszki Xowej w vimie konsolowym *I* gvim
<Psotnick> dokładnie
<Kwpolska> aka dwa w cenie jednego
<winter> ach, to namieszane
<matti__> Kwpolska: dzięki
<winter> nikt mnie o tym  nie poinformował
<winter> :: gvim konfliktuje z vim. Usunąć vim? [t/N]
<winter> tylko tyle mi powiedzieli
<winter> +dla gentoo za szczegółowe informowanie użytkowników o niuansikach
<Kwpolska> winter: wiki by poinformowalo
<winter> wiki to wiesz
<winter> nie podejrzewałem nawet, że mogą coś takiego zrobić
<foreste> chyba wykypie snikers.pl ;d
<Kwpolska> "Note that if you have X installed, it is a good idea to install gvim even if you only use vim, because gvim provides a version of vim that is compiled with --with-x=yes which enables copy/paste via X (see also)." (s: wiki.archlinux.org)
<winter> na gentoo-pl tez nikt nie podejrzewał
<winter> anyways, idę zajarać
<Psotnick> podzieli się ktoś kolorkami terma?
<Kwpolska> Psotnick: ja moge
<Psotnick> byłbym wdzięczny
 * firemark *dzieli*
<Kwpolska> Psotnick: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1933476/termcolors.png
<Psotnick> ;*
<Psotnick> miałem na myśli kawałek kodzu z .Xdefaults ;)
<foreste> ciekaw jestem ile bym zaplacil za snikers.pl ;d
<Kwpolska> Psotnick: takiego pliku nie mam chyba
<foreste> i prawa do programu ;d
<Kwpolska> Psotnick: albo nie. mam przeciez skonfigurowane na te same kolory. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/368469/
<Psotnick> dziękuję ;)
<matti__> jakie pliki w dev są odpowiedzialne za audio?
<matti__> chciałbym przekierować strumień do jednego z tych urządzen
<Psotnick> czarne na białym? Jak można z tego korzystać ;)
<Kwpolska> Psotnick: huh?
<Psotnick> skopiowałem kawałek URxvt.color* i jest czarne na bialym ;)
<Kwpolska> Psotnick: u mnie xterm i urxvt sa czarne
<Kwpolska> Psotnick: a gnome-terminal i xfce4-terminal maja troche przezroczystosci
<Psotnick> teraz dziala ;
<TheNumb> Cześć miśki.
<TheNumb> Jakie distro byście zaproponowali na stary komputer z celeronkiem 1,2 i 256 MiB ramu? (to będzie coś w rodzaju serwera)
<fi9o> PLD.
<fi9o> Debian.
<fi9o> *BSD
<Psotnick> właściwie to to co lubisz, z wyjątkiem *buntu, mint itp
<matti__> mam problem jak przy pomocy at włączę konsolowy odtwarzacz dźwięku to nie słychać dźwięku jak przekierować strumien do urządzenia audio?
<fi9o> Psotnick: Ubuntu server jest eleganckie na laptopa ponoc :D
<Psotnick> ;D
<Psotnick> matti__: jaki odtwarzacz?
<fi9o> Psotnick: Mowie powaznie, szyfrowangeo lvm'a sobie stawiasz
<matti__> mpg321
<fi9o> sudo apt-get install xorg openbox ; startx
<fi9o> ;D
<fi9o> I gotowe
<Drathir> TheNumb: witaj...
<TheNumb> Drathir: siemano.
<Drathir> TheNumb: pld serwerowaty
<fi9o> \o/
<TheNumb> Nie mam za bardzo ochoty na zabawę w partycjonowanie... Najlepiej gdyby instalator sam zrobił sobie partycje :3
<fi9o> PLD + Chrinst
<fi9o> \o/
<fi9o> Ide cos zjesc :)
<TheNumb> Dobra, lecę szukać monitora ;p
<TheNumb> A może debiana zdebootstrapuje ;z
<Drathir> TheNumb: a nie da rady np spod instalki debiana partycji zrobić?
<matti__> Psotnick: to wina at on ma standartowo wyjście do stdout czy coś w tym stylu trzeba go tylko przekierować do urządzenia audio problem w tym że w dev nie wiem który plik odpowiada za audio
<TheNumb> Drathir: ja bym chciał coś takiego - odpalam instalator i sam leci.
<fi9o> matti__: Na cos w stylu /dev/dsp /dev/snd przekierowac by trzeba chyba
<TheNumb> Jakiś base system a resztę sobie sam dostainstaluję.
<matti__> przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje
<TheNumb> Zobaczę co ma w ofercie ubuntu server ;c
<matti__> a który plik w snd ?
<Tyczek> czester: Ty psotniku.
<matti__> da się to jakoś sprawdzić?
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: co ma w ofercie? nic
<czester> Tyczek: Czego?!
<Kwpolska> matti__: co ma sie dac sprawdzic?
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: teraz siedzi na nim Arch :P
<Tyczek> czester: Kuwa, kuwa.
<Tyczek> ;>
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: to teraz wywal gnome i postaw xfce/lxde/whatever
<Kwpolska> albo nginx
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: tam nic nie ma. nawet X :3
<czester> Tyczek: KU®WA
<Tyczek> Hehehe.
<matti__> który plik w dev snd odpowiada za dźwięk wychodzący
<TheNumb> Tylko nie ma dobrego polskiego mirrosa dla Archa, to mnie boli.
<TheNumb> mirrora*
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: to bierz szwabski
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: ftp5.gwdg.de działa znośnie...
<matti__> metoda prób i błędów?
<TheNumb> Tylko pingi mam do nich cholernie duże i czasem trwa zanim zacznie ssać plik...
<Kwpolska> matti__: cat /proc/asound/cards
<TheNumb> Albo to od czegoś innego zależy
<TheNumb> Meh, pingi mam po 45ms
<TheNumb> To nie to.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: http://codepad.org/6PDosORc
<TheNumb> Dobra, chyba polecia debian netinstall
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: te są w miare świeże?
<TheNumb> Bo ja biorę tylko takie które mają do 2h opóźnienia.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: ta
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: jak chcesz to dostaw na koniec ftp.archlinux.org
<matti__> Kwpolska: http://pastebin.com/jrWsY17p
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: dodam mu [testing]. Zobaczę czy pyknie
<TheNumb> Może nie padnie :3
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: jak masz gnome3 to tak
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: tam nic nie mam. Gnome3 miałem na laptopie.
<Kwpolska> matti__: zalezy ktorej karty uzywasz
<matti__> intela
<Kwpolska> matti__: ls /dev/snd/by-path
<Drathir> TheNumb: z czego masz neta co będzie podłączony ?
<Drathir> TheNumb: polec mtr-em serwery i zobacz
<matti__> http://pastebin.com/rTbE8VGj
<TheNumb> Drathir: dzisiaj nie jest jeszcze tak źle.
<Drathir> TheNumb: tylko tak zostaw na kilka tysięcy prób...
<TheNumb> Gorzej jest wieczorem, o tej porze jest jeszcze znośnie.
<Kwpolska> matti__: jedna-dwie linie sie na kanal wkleja, a pastebin.com to zlo.
<TheNumb> Właśnie, wie ktoś jak zmusić aplikacje klepane w qt miały theme z xfce? ._.
<Kwpolska> matti__: u mnie 1b to intel, probuj tego
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: qtconfig
<TheNumb> Wcięło mi 'żeby'.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: wybierasz sobie w qtconfigu theme gtk
<matti__> Kwpolska: wielkie dzięki
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: z tym już próbowałem. Nic z tego ;z
<Kwpolska> satysfakcja nie jest gwarantowana bo ta technologia ssie
<kklimonda> TheNumb: tak jak Kwpolska pisze, ale to nie jest perfekcyjne (a moim zdaniem to nie jest nawer poprawne) rozwiązanie.
<kklimonda> aplikacje pisane w Qt nawet z tym tematem co korzysta z Gtk+ wyglądają jak z innej bajki. Pewnie dlatego, że on z Gtk+ pobiera tylko ogólny wygląd kontrolek, ale potem rysuje je już samemu.
 * Kwpolska znowu musi hackować xdg-open
<Enlik> Posłuchajcie, bracia miła, do was też wydzwaniają, że trzeba coś tam, bo się naliczanie zmienia (telefonia stacjonarna: Orange/Netia/Dialog)?
<czester> Nie.
<Psotnick> nie
<czester> Jak się naliczanie zmienia to możesz rozwiązać umowę.
<czester> Bo zmieniają warunki umowy.
<Enlik> No wlasnie proponują zmianę, jesli sie tego nie dokona, to się lekko abonament zwiększy
<Enlik> Ale mi to nie pasuje
<czester> Poza tym oni nie dzwonią po ludziach z takimi pierdołami
<Enlik> Tzn. nie wyglada mi to dobrze
<czester> Do mnie dzwonią jakieś pizdy i mówią, że w imieniu Centertel
<Enlik> I co chcą?
<czester> Reklamy mi sprzedawać, karty kredytowe z jakichś gównianych banków
<sysek> ech kapitalisci
<Enlik> A, czyli całkiem co innego
<Enlik> Z TP SA chca niby kogos jutro przyslac, nawet kod dali na potwierdzenie... w niedziele? wtf.
<czester> Eeeeeee
<czester> To nie wiem do czego.
<czester> Ja w Orange załatwiam wszystko sam.
<czester> Nawet nie dostaję rachunków w postaci papierowej
<Enlik> No że niby się naliczanie z impulsowego na sekundowe zmienia
<sysek> olac to
<Enlik> czester: niemniej dobre spostrzezenie z tą zmianą warunków umowy
<czester> Ale to stacjonarny?
<Enlik> Pod warunkiem, ze to nie fake jakis.
<Enlik> Tak, tp
<czester> E to nie wiem.
<czester> Gówien nie mam.
<sysek> jaka by tu bajke sciagnac
<Kwpolska> sysek: free as in freedom
<sysek> stfu kurwa
<sysek> idz pobaw sie plyta glowna
<Drathir> zmiana warunków umowy = darmową możliwość odstąpienia od umowy
<Enlik> Ha.
<Enlik> Pani z Błękitnej Linii powiedziala, ze nic takiego nie bylo
<qermit> o co codzi?
<sysek> jak cywilizowany narod i wolny, musimy okradac swoich ;)
<Enlik> qermit: a w skrocie (telefonia stacjonarna), że zmienia sie sposob naliczania i trzeba na nowo umowę podpisać, bo jak nie, to będzie droższy abonament
<Enlik> Hehe
<Enlik> Zawsze się trzeba upewniać
<Enlik> sysek: ano
<qermit> Enlik: wystarczy że w ogólnopolskiej gazecie zamieścili chyba informację
<qermit> Enlik: i na fakturze powinno być też że sie bedzie zmieniać
<qermit> Enlik: rozwiąż z nimi umowę i pozbądź się stacjonarnego gówna
<Enlik> qermit: tel. jest po to (nie ja za niego odpowiadam zresztą), że dzwoni czasem z zagramanicy ktoś, żeby mial taniej... chociaz dobrze by było, ~30 zł idzie często na nic, sam abonament
<Enlik> O, przy okazji  -  jak dzwonią z tepsy to z Bożego nru czy zastrzeżonego?
<Enlik> BBL i dzięki za input.
<Drathir> jeśli jakąś firma zmienia regulamin i ma się z nią podpisana umowę to można zerwać umowę bez żadnych kosztów...
<Drathir> księżniczka i żaba czy jakoś tak...
<Drathir> wow
<Drathir> a to co było?
<Drathir> w 16 sekund zsynchronizowalo...
<Drathir> ale co to było to nie wiem..
<sysek> zycie, chyba.,
<Drathir> sysek: nie wiem co to było, ale spore to było...
 * sysek @ 0018. Audioslave - [Out of Exile #04] Doesn't Remind Me
<Drathir> orientuje się ktoś może jaki procek ma c64 ?
<Psotnick> 1.02MHz (NTSC)
<Psotnick> i
<Psotnick> 0.985MHZ (PAL)
<sysek> lol?
<pi00> jaki program robi pliki "0"? Mam takie w nautilusie nieraz
<Psotnick> tylko 0? czy *.0?
<pi00> same zero
<Psotnick> to nie mam pojęcie
<Psotnick> s/pojęcie/pojęcia/
<Kwpolska> pi00: ty?
<Drathir> ale ten stary c64 ?
<Psotnick> nie wiem, tak Wiki mówi
<Drathir> oj sorki przeczytałem G
<Drathir> ...
<Psotnick> nie pamięta ktoś jak się nazywa taki plugin do FFx, że można podstawiać własnego CSSa do stronek?
<Kwpolska> stylish
<Psotnick> thx ;)
<Drathir> a demoty leżą...
<sysek> koniec swiata
<Misiur> dzień dobry
<Kwpolska> Drathir: soa#1, przynajmniej chwile temu
<Drathir> już chyba wstała
<Drathir> sysek: jeszcze rok w 2012
<TheNumb> Dobra, zrobiem trzecie podejście do gnome3.
<sysek> TheNumb: i jak?
<TheNumb> sysek: dupa, nie działa mi gnome-shell tak samo jak efekty w kde :3
<TheNumb> Tym razem nagrałem filmik...
<sysek> pokash
<TheNumb> Zastanawiam się gdzie wrzucić.
<TheNumb> meh, nie działa mi czytnik kart. Dziwne...
<Drathir> Kwpolska: a idzie można znaleźć listę soa ?
<Kwpolska> Drathir: soa#1: u mnie dziala
<Kwpolska> Drathir: reszte rzadziej sie uzywa, ale jest tu: http://www.demonik.ovh.org/index.php/soa-znaczy-standardowa-odpowiedz-administratora/
<Drathir> Kwpolska: dziękuję...
<Enlik> 1 i 2 jest OK, reszta to przesada :P
<TheNumb> Jest jakaś strona na którą można wrzucić krótkie filmiki? ;z
<TheNumb> Nie mam ochoty pchać tego na yt.
<Enlik> Vimeo chyba, Google video chyba... wrzuta chyba...
<Drathir> Kwpolska: dziwnie skonfigurowane że bez www nie wejdzie
<TheNumb> Dobra, gówno widać ale przynajmniej jest..
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: wszedzie mozna
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: nawet mozesz przez jakis httpd w domu
<Kwpolska> Drathir: czy ty klepiesz adresy z palca?
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: ale tak żeby ktoś mógł to obejrzeć.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: vlc http://35.423.469.684/plik.mp4
<Drathir> soa#32 masakra...
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: wiem, że tak też się da ale nie chce mi się stawiać httpd w domu.
<Drathir> Kwpolska: tak ten akurat prosty nie chciało mi się kopiować...
<jasiek> jest tu kto?
<jasiek> a tak w ogóle to cześć!
<TheNumb> nie
<tar-gz> ni ma
<Kwpolska> jasiek: tu sa tylko roboty
<jasiek> dobre;)
 * Drathir budzi przekliniaka...
<TheNumb> jasiek: to nie jest żart
<jasiek> a wy to też automaty?
<TheNumb> http://w815.wrzuta.pl/film/5DA3dSATnhe/gnome3
<TheNumb> ;z
<TheNumb> Kocham ten bug.
<Kwpolska> jasiek: KwBot v1.0, Copyright Kw 2011, modules loaded: human linux clone
<sysek> ech
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: nie nagrywaj mikrofalowka i nie uzywaj vga=costam
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: lubię z vga :3
<sysek> ALE NIE UZYWAJ
<sysek> NIE MOZNA
<TheNumb> sysek: grozisz mi?
<TheNumb> :<
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: a jaki jest bug bo na "nagraniu" nic nie widać?
<jasiek> TheNumb: nie wiedziałem że mikrofalówka służy do nagrywania;)
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: klikam elementy interfejsu i nie ma reakcji.
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: to wygląda jak freeze, ale dioda od dysku miga, czyli coś się dzieje "pod spodem".
<TheNumb> Na 100% to problem ze sterownikami nvidii...
 * Drathir informuje, że jest to eksperymentalny kanał, który jest jeszcze w fazie testów...
<jasiek> aha...
<Drathir> TheNumb: Walka na ataki typu DoS zabroniona...
<jasiek> Drahtir: chyba chodziło Ci o DDoS...
<TheNumb> Drathir: nie rozumiem jaki to ma związek, ale ok.
<czester> LOL
<czester> Pierdolicie panowie od rzeczy.
<jasiek> czester:co LOL? z czego się śmiejesz?\
<czester> Z waszej rozmowy.
<sysek> o tak. 3/3
<Drathir> jasiek: wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denial-of-service_attack
<jasiek> dzięki:)
<jasiek> czester: nie wiem co w tym śmiesznego.po prostu newbie jestem:D
<sysek> lol
<czester> Pseudohakerzy ;-)
<sysek> czester: nie obrazaj ich. bo sie zbuntuja jeszcze.
<jacekowski> a niech sobie hakeruja
<jasiek> sysek: chyba zubuntują;)
 * Drathir love \&/ peace
<jasiek> jacekowski: na irc chyba ircować mozna tylko
<Kwpolska> jasiek: nie
<sysek> jasiek: nie obrazaj kywypolski
<sysek> bo spazmow dostanie
<TheNumb> orgazmów
<jasiek> cześć jestem jasiek i mam pytanie jakie środowisko graficzne wybrać? lekkie czy klasyczne GNOME czy KDE?
<Drathir> jasiek: w zależności od Twojego sprzętu...
<jasiek> mój sprzęt to procesor IC2Duo karta geforce 9400m 4gb ram
<czester> Słabo.
<Kwpolska> jasiek: xfce
<TheNumb> czester: słabo? lulz
<jasiek> ok patrze na screeny w necie
<czester> Słaaaaaaboooooo
<Drathir> jasiek: w takiej konfiguracji w zależności od gustu...
<TheNumb> Na go 7400 KDE zapitalają aż miło
<jasiek> czester: czemu? 4gb ram to słabo?
<TheNumb> KDE i GNOME*
<czester> jasiek: No słabiuuuutko ;-P
<lisu> kurde, kiedy to empathy naprawią? bubel wypuścili ;/
<TheNumb> lisu: empathy to jest w ogóle bubel.
<czester> Współczuję wam. To tak a propos Empathy ;-P
<Drathir> czester: nie chwal się tu Twoim sprzętem...
<czester> Przecież zgrywam się.
<TheNumb> czester: a co, adium lepsze? :P
<czester> TheNumb: iChat.
<Drathir> czester: wiem, wiem...
<TheNumb> czester: pff
<czester> NIe używam gg.
<czester> Więc po wuju mi Adium ;-P
<lisu> w ubuntu z tym empathy to dali dupy, ze najgorsza dziwka się brzydzi.
<TheNumb> czester: działają jakoś transporty na tym gównie? :P
<czester> Nie wiem. Nie bawię się w takie gówna.
<jasiek> teraz mam gnome i rozważam przejscie na kde ponieważ brakuje mi widgetów nad fluboxem się zastanowie;)
<TheNumb> jasiek: docklety sobie zainstaluj.
<lisu> jasiu daj sobie dupie siana z widżetami. fluxbox, albo pure gnome, szkoda zachodu w inne bajery.
<Drathir> psi
<Drathir> pidgin
<jasiek> flubox fajny screeny mam;) jeszcze jedno: ile on zasobów zużywa?\
<lisu> Drathir: dobrze mówisz.
<TheNumb> Da się dorobić jakieś w miarę znośne powiadomienia do fluxa?
<lisu> jasiek: zasobów? fluxbox? :D mniej niż gadu-gadu na windowsie, około 90% mniej x)
<Drathir> pidgin to tak dla osób które lubią takie umiarkowane bajerki graficzne... Bo psi to bardziej pod szybkość bez zbędnych bajerów...
<lisu> TheNumb: ja powiadomienia we fluxie mam z gnome. odpalam gnome settings daemon i powiadomienia sa.
<jasiek> ja nie wiem bo irc mi gg zastępuje:)
<TheNumb> lisu: hmm, czyli jak sobie zainstaluję notify-osd to powinno być ok :3
<TheNumb> Tylko znaleźć jakiś w miarę znośny panel do fluxa.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: xfce4-notifyd sa znosne
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: e tam, tak samo kanciaste jak w gnome.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: nie
<lisu> TheNumb: nie wiem, notyfy osd nei wiem, ale to co w standardzie w 10.10 ładnie smiga
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: xfce4-notifyd jest podobne do notify-osd
<Kwpolska> tylko mniej fancy
<TheNumb> No, a ja wolę takie bardziej fancy ^^
<TheNumb> No to kolejne, może jakiś file menagier ;z
<TheNumb> Thunar czy coś pewnie...
<jasiek> no to decyzja podjęta^^ uruchamiam manager pakietów
<Drathir> thunar
<lisu> mc
<Drathir> oj za późno
<Drathir> a mc to w standardzie...
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: thunar najlepszy
<TheNumb> To jak już mam mieć thunara to może od razu całe xfce ;p
<lisu> a nautilus w czym przeszkadza? u mnie spisuje się dość zgrabnie z opcją --no-desktop
<Kwpolska> lisu: to jest gnome
<lisu> true
<Kwpolska> a u mnie gnome3
<lisu> Kwpolska: współczuje
<lisu> Kwpolska: nie orientujesz się, czy wypuścili juz paczki pod ubuntu z gnome 3?
<jasiek> jeszcze pytanko: oczekujecie na ubuntu 11
<lisu> jasiek: nie, ja juz uzywam.
<TheNumb> jasiek: nie oczekujecie.
<Kwpolska> lisu: są jakieś podobno paczki w ppa, ale tylko do natty'ego.
<Kwpolska> lisu: hint: NIE INSTALUJ
 * lisu ma natty
<Kwpolska> lisu: to NIE INSTALUJ
<lisu> Kwpolska: czemu? psuje system?
<Kwpolska> lisu: nie psuje
<Kwpolska> ale okropny
<jasiek> lisu: a czego używasz?
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: uciekasz na xfce? :P
<lisu> jasiek: 11.04 beta.
<jasiek> ja mam 10 i linux mint
<lisu> jasiek: nie polecam. bo to beta.
<jasiek> niestabilna?
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: juz ucieklem jakis czas teu
<Kwpolska> temu*
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: na full xfce?
<foreste> ja tam wole kde4 <3
<jasiek> foreste: a czemu? podaj jakieś argumenty
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: teraz tak, bo mi gnome-terminala zabrali
<foreste> jest ladne fukcjonalne i mozna miec zywcem win 7 na dobrym fundamencie <3
<kklimonda> lisu: gnome3 jest tylko dla natty jak narazie
 * lisu ma natty
<lisu> nie bede instalował g3, bo niech to się dopiero objawi w wersji stable.
<kklimonda> on już w sumie jest stable
<lisu> w sumie?
<foreste> gnome brzytkie i szare ;p
<lisu> ale i niezawodne w przeciwienstwie do kde
<kklimonda> lisu: bo jeszcze nie ma wszystkiego w repo, ale w końcu stabilną wersję wydali już.
<kklimonda> o, ja używam od paru dni i całość mi działa, chyba, ze coś nie działa ;)
<lisu> mnie to rybka, g3 testowal bede jak w repo sie pojawi
<kklimonda> no to jeszcze pół roku
<revisited> lisu mozesz sobie potestowac via live gnome3
<lisu> revisited: wiem. nie chce.
<matti__> a gdybym chciał coś wysłać na wszystkie konsole to musiałbym w bash-u wpisać echo 'wiadomosc' > /dev/pts/numer czy jest jakiś prostszy sosób?
<foreste> jasiek: http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=3723
 * lisu słucha i hope you die - bloodhound gang
<foreste> jasiek:  http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=20&image_id=3738
<Dreadlish> o/
<k2i> hej, ma tkos doswiadczenia z kompilacja jadra; jest sens ? daje to wyrazne przyspieszenie ?
<Dreadlish> k2i: na ubuntu - nie
<kklimonda> k2i: nie da ci przyspieszenia, może dać minimalnie mniejsze zużycie pamięci.
<witkol> w mordę zasiewisiła mi się sieć znaczy wifi
<jasiek> to jest kde łądne;)
<Dreadlish> kde i ładne?
<witkol> k2i możesz wtedy wykorzystać w pełni kompa
<Dreadlish> tak samo jak krowa i człowiek
<foreste> moje jest piekne <3
<Dreadlish> witkol: tak tak. a ja jestem baletnica =.=
<witkol> Dreadlish,  co że nie
<Dreadlish> witkol: skompiluj sobie najpierw jądro, potem zobaczysz - coś włożysz do czego nie będziesz miał modułów - kompilacja, zmiana płyty/grafiki/czegokolwiek -kompilacja
<Dreadlish> poza poza tym modularne jądro jest modularne
<Dreadlish> i nie ma w sobie meliona bloatu
<Dreadlish> a że ja nie lubie genericów to moja osobista sprawa :D
<foreste> uwielbiam kernele ze wlasnej stajni xd
<foreste> czyli kompilowane przez mnie
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> swoje = lepsze
<Dreadlish> dobre bo w polsce D:
<witkol> Dreadlish,  kiedyś kompilowałem pod slackie i redhatem i niemiałem problemów ze sprzętem
<foreste> jak bym mial zrepro to bylo 2.6.32
<foreste> a mam 2.6.38 :P
<Kwpolska> foreste: distro?
<witkol> foreste,  już 2.6.39 widziałem gdzieś
<foreste> debian xd
<Dreadlish> debian = 2.6.32 z patchami pod 2.6.38
<jasiek> ok musze irca zresetowac
<Dreadlish> jeśli o to chodzi
<Dreadlish> biorą stable release i dowalają poprawki
<foreste> wole swe nowe ^^
<Dreadlish> ja mam 2.6.37
<foreste> z grupowaniem procesow ;)
<Dreadlish> chociaż w testingu jest już 2.6.39 :D
 * Kwpolska ma .38
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: gdzie? w archu? jest .38
<foreste> ja czekam na kde 4.6
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> =.=
 * Dreadlish wali łbem o repo
<foreste> bo mam kde 4.4 :(
<Kwpolska> foreste: wersja?
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: z testinga czy z core?
<foreste> wheeze ;d
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: testing?
<Dreadlish> repo
<Kwpolska> foreste: wheezy? idz na sida
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: wiem. ? = nie jestem pewny
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Dreadlish> cat /etc/pacman.conf | grep testing
<Dreadlish> ale raczej z testinga jest
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: mam wlaczony testing
<Dreadlish> no to dżonder z testinga
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> tam jest 2.6.38.2
<foreste> ide zapytam  kaka' warto isc na sida ;d
<Dreadlish> foreste: bardzo warto
<Dreadlish> nowe paczki ftw
<Kwpolska> foreste: warto
<kklimonda> foreste: nie warto
<Dreadlish> nie słuchaj klimondy :D
<foreste> ]ciekawe ile mi zasa ;P
<kklimonda> foreste: lepiej albo zrobić apt-pinning dla paru paczek na których ci zależy, albo przejść na testing (i zrobić apt-pinning dla paru paczek na których ci *naprawdę* zależy)
<Dreadlish> 200mb
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: hint: on ma testing
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: no to tym bardziej nie warto na sida
<kklimonda> wystarczy apt-pinning dla kde4
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: uargumentuj to
<kklimonda> foreste: imo nie warto podminowywać stabilności systemu tylko po to by mieć trochę nowsze paczki. KDE 4.6 ostatecznie nic nie zmieni w tym jak używasz komputera, nie jest to też Jezus Chrystus interfejsów. ;)
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: unstable jest stabilniejsze od stable w pewnych momentach =.=
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: moim zdaniem komputer to narzędzie, a nie cel sam w sobie.
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: stabilnosc systemu? ja tylko raz mialem jakies wieksze problemy z OS-em. Jak gnome-shit postawilem.
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: dlatego uważam, że aktualizacja oprogramowania do nowszej wersji tylko dlatego, że jest nowsza i ma nowe ficzery, a nie dlatego, że w obecnej czegoś nam brakuje jest ostatecznie stratą czasu.
<Dreadlish> gnome ma tak długi package-release że nawet unstable jest stabilne
<lisu> Kwpolska: jak x'y dociągniesz do serwera, to nie licz na stabilne działanie.
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: super, gdyż jak wiadomo Kwpolska jest miarą wg. której się mierzy stabilność systemu u wszystkich.
<Dreadlish> ja w pewnym momencie postawiłem sida tylko dlatego że testing mi panicował :D
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: zdefiniujemy problemy z systemem: rzeczony gnome-shell nie dzialal jak nalezy
<Dreadlish> poza tym zapytaj sie kto normalny używa stable na pc?
<Dreadlish> ;d
<lisu> Dreadlish: Do czego tego sida uzywasz? do testowania?
<Dreadlish> a kernel sie ciągnie
<Dreadlish> lisu: to używania ;d
<Dreadlish> s/to/do/
<lisu> Dreadlish: czyli bawisz się systemem. jak miałbyś postawić cos stabilnego, bo pewnie nie wybrałbyś sida, czy testing/
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: ale to nie problem, bo gnome-shell nie ma w ogóle w unstable.
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: wiem.
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: problemem jest to, że ty wszystko mierzysz swoją miarą.
<Dreadlish> lisu: postawiłbym centka albo gentoo
<jasiek> jakie macie klienty irc
<kklimonda> lisu: centos, debian stable, ubuntu lts na stabilny system.
<lisu> Dreadlish: jesli przetestowałeś i stabilnie śmigało, nie ma problemu.
<foreste> [mi mazy kde 4.6 :(
<Dreadlish> przez pół roku siedziałem na sidzie i ani razu mi sie nie sypnął
<kklimonda> ale centos prawdę mówiąc nie do końca - redhat nie dokłada tyle staranności do ich wydań desktopowych.
<foreste> chyba ze sam je zrobie ;)
 * manio siedział na sidzie ponad 1,5 roku i też się nic nie sypło
<foreste> mam pomysla
<kklimonda> ale problem z sidem jest nie taki, że się sypie co chwila.
<kklimonda> problem jest taki, że nigdy nie wiesz czy się nie sypnie.
<kklimonda> mi sid się sypnął chyba raz
<kklimonda> jak usunęli przez przypadek z glibc wsparcie dla kerneli 2.2
<kklimonda> i nagle, po aktualizacji, system już nie wstał.
<foreste> 19kwietnia
<foreste> zrobie backupa /
<foreste> i dam sida
<kklimonda> i dlatego moim zdaniem niestabilny system się nie nadaje do używania. Bo co z tego, że coś się zepsuje raz na Chiński rok, skoro może to być ten moment w którym akurat potrzebujesz danego programu.
<foreste> jak padaka to przywroce wheezy
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> nie będę się sprzeczał
<foreste> a mam dobey program do partycji ;)
<matti__> jak zrobić by skrypt w bashu zapisywał mi nazwy plików z danego folderu do pliku a później inny je kolejno zczytywał
<Dreadlish> ohh
<Dreadlish> 2.6.38 sie buduje
<Dreadlish> już to słysze :D
<foreste> paragon particion manager 11
<Dreadlish> gparted || cfdisk ftw
<manio> jedyny problem jaki zauważyłem w sidzie to, że często nie ma wszystkich potrzebnych zależności od razu ale używając aptitude safe-upgrade jeszcze nic mi się z tego powodu nie posypało
<Dreadlish> w debianie zawsze jest problem z zależnościami nieważne czy stable testing czy sid
<foreste> manio:  ja kocham apta ;P
<foreste> jest protszy niz apyiduye xd
 * Kwpolska kocha pacmana
<manio> foreste, w czym jest prostrzy??
<manio> aptiude update, aptitude safe-upgrade
<manio> a system zauktualizowaany
<Kwpolska> matti__: ls katalog > plik
<foreste> ale uzywam apta
<Kwpolska> manio: packer -Syu
<manio> Kwpolska, przesiadłem się na archa tydzień temu ;P
<foreste> a nie powwino mieszac apta i aptidutr ;d
<Kwpolska> foreste: ^
<Kwpolska> aptitude*
<manio> foreste, dlatego stawiałem debiana zawsze z netinstall i od początku aptitude
<foreste> mhm
<foreste> net ibstall ^^
<foreste> moj modem nie da rady
<Kwpolska> netinstall*
<Kwpolska> foreste: get core
<Kwpolska> [core]*
<foreste> netinstall niema wvdiala ;d
<Dreadlish> get chroot!
<lisu> use brain!
<witkol> re
<foreste> modem usb umts 3g ;d
<foreste> e160 ;d
<Dreadlish> ale to w zasadzie logiczne że każdy archowiec zainstaluje ci sida od razu ;d
 * Kwpolska nie znosi debian-installera
<witkol> Kwpolska,  czemu nie ?
<manio> Kwpolska, przecież installer debiana jest prosty i przejżysty jak budowa cepa
<manio> przejrzysty*
<manio> sry
<Dreadlish> ale jest brzydki
<Kwpolska> manio: przejrzysty?
<manio> no pewnie
<Kwpolska> witkol: bo za duzo sie pyta
<Kwpolska> i trzeba miliard razy w <enter> walić
<witkol> ale kto pyta nie bładzi
<manio> nie widziałem prostrzego chyba
<Kwpolska> manio: aif
<Kwpolska> manio: aka arch linux installation framework
<witkol> wkońcu po coś te klawisze są poza myszką he he
<Dreadlish> czy załadować moduł "usb-storage"
<Dreadlish> ta kurde
<Dreadlish> instaluje z pxe
<Dreadlish> po co mi usb-storage?
<Dreadlish> albo czy załadować usługę pc card
<Dreadlish> szlag mnie trafia
<Dreadlish> przy takich pytaniach
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: tak btw. ile ty wiosen już żyjesz?
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: data not available
<Dreadlish> fak
<Dreadlish> sudo cat /home/kwpolska/how_much_wiosen
<Kwpolska> cat how_much_wiosen: no such file or directory
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> zobaczymy co na to /dev/urandom
<witkol> Dreadlish,  z 20 albo razy dwa plus z 8
<witkol> i raczej te drugie
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> L w ascii to która?
<matti__> Kwpolska: dzięki
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: dalsza.
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: zaraz policze
<Dreadlish> o kurde
<witkol> 149
<witkol> hehe
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> taki staruch to on niejest
<Dreadlish> za stary na uwielbiacza archa i egocentryka
<witkol> abo w moim wieku choc mysle ze ma mniej
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: 76
<Dreadlish> e
<Dreadlish> impossible
<witkol> odejmij połowę daj 5
<Dreadlish> e tam
<Dreadlish> debile wieku nie znają swojego nawet
<Dreadlish> was do psychiatryka to tylko ;d
<witkol> jest może pozytywnie zakręcony/a
<witkol> kogo mnie ??????????
<Dreadlish> nie
<witkol> a mnie w morde za co
<Dreadlish> tego kwfaszyste
<Dreadlish> jak miałby 76lat
<Dreadlish> volksdojcz jeden kurde
<witkol> no no
<witkol> popieram
<Dreadlish> kurde
<witkol> nielubię takich
<Dreadlish> gdzie moje midori?
<witkol> ale niema tyle mówię Ci że siedzi i leje ze smiechu z tego bo ma pewnie około 40
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: w [community]
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> 30 nie więłcej
<witkol> Dreadlish,  a tak wogóle to się chyba wszyscy tu znacie jak łyse konie co czy mi się tak zdaje
<witkol> może być jakiś cwaniak z poznania ha hahahahha
<witkol> :)
<Dreadlish> sorry
<Dreadlish> 200km za daleko
<Dreadlish> dobre mówie?
<witkol> albo sląska też są tu cwaniaczki nieraz
<Kwpolska> Dreadlish: ta. ponad 200.
<Dreadlish> 500 :D
<witkol> w którą stronę
<Dreadlish> poł wschód
<Dreadlish> zadupie
<Dreadlish> nie znajdziesz
<witkol> biała podlaska okolice
<witkol> a z niej 80 w dół na czechy
<witkol> jeszcze z 300Mb i mnie znowu rozłączy :(
<witkol> i nasała cisza
<witkol> ping
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> blużej ruskich
<Dreadlish> tzn. ukraińców
<Dreadlish> dokładniej 569km
<witkol> terespol
<qermit> Enlik: za granicą skajpa nie mają?
<witkol> hmmm mam to na końcu języka
<witkol> qermit,  hahaha dobre to było dobre
<witkol> haha
<Dreadlish> bliżej bieszczad
<witkol> bielsko biała
<witkol> za dużo do zgadywania
<witkol> heheh
<witkol> kto używa iceweasel  ?? i ją dobrze zna
<Kwpolska> witkol: iceweasel = firefox
<Dreadlish> tia
<witkol> no niewiem
<Kwpolska> witkol: tylko logo inne
<witkol> jakoś w firofox jak przerwało pobieranie to same problemy były
<witkol> a tu właśnie niewiem bo mi już drugi raz przerwało i jakoś idzie ale jestem ciekawy co z tego wyjdzie
<zwierzch> zainstalowałem sobie elementary os, przeniosłem przyciski na prawą stronę ale napis na pasku tytułowym nie jest idealnie na środku tylko przesunięty trochę na lewo
<zwierzch> ktoś wie może jak go wycentrować?
<Drathir> gdzie Ci przerywało?
<Kwpolska> Matan_M: privet
<Drathir> właśnie w linuksie zawsze wznawia...
<foreste> -firefox ssie
<witkol> na ubuntu jakoś mi w domu na neti niebardzo były błędy
<witkol> i się chciałem dowiedzieć czy jest sęs ciągnąć pod iceweasel  czy nie i dać odnowa
<foreste> jak lubilem ff to iceweasela wywalalem dawalem ff
<Drathir> foreste: i prawidłowo ma ładny zasys...
<foreste> a teraz na odwrot
<Drathir> witkol: sprawdź jakość mtr-em...
<foreste> jak jest ff ubuntu etc
<witkol> o o o o o właśnie przypomiało mi się miałem problem może ktoś będzie wiedział o co chodzi podłączyłem modem na usb z plusa i mi go widział tylko jako dysk
<foreste> sciagam deb opere i ff leci :)
<foreste> opera zrobila duze kroku do jakosci ff nawet przegonila ja :)
<tar-gz> Gdy odpalam diablo2 pod wine wyświetla mi się komunikato out of range H:95 V59.9 jak mam to naprawić?
<foreste> i nie zalicza crash przy byle czym
<foreste> co ff
<witkol> tar zmień monitor albo grafikę
<witkol> ;) żaruję
<witkol> coś z grafiką chyba
<tar-gz> witkol: ale wczesniej mi to badziewie działało
<foreste> wine ver ?
<witkol> niezmieniałeś nic z grafiką
<witkol> może wine Ci pieprzy
<tar-gz> ta gra korzysta z innej rozdzielczości
<tar-gz> może dlatego
<Drathir> tar-gz: zmieniałes rozmiar okna może?
<witkol> no właśnie
<witkol> ale to jest odswieżanie ale może być z rozdziałką problem niemożesz zmienić pewnie teraz
<Drathir> zaraz po uruchomieniu próbuj zmienić rozmiar okna...
<tar-gz> hmm moge zemulowac virtuany pulpit ...
<foreste> ubuntu stacilo polskiego programiste ;d
<foreste> http://networkedblogs.com/gsrg7
<foreste> wyzucili go xd
<witkol> co czemu foreste  co ?
<foreste> glupie foto ma ubucentrum na FACEBOOKU
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: jak zemulowac?
<foreste> chyba zezlomowac xd
<kklimonda> foreste: jaki serwis, takie foto ;)
<foreste> mario 7 nie lubie tego portalu
<foreste> nawet tego co zalozyl xd
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: to powinno sie nazywac omgubuntu.pl albo themedoubuntu.su
<foreste> http://networkedblogs.com/gqj4L?ref=nf
<foreste> ale to dobre ;d
<Drathir> obetnij ref
<witkol> foreste,  ludzie niemają już wogóle żadnych zasad ktoś coś źle powie i dupa niema cię
<Dreadlish> loool
<Dreadlish> ari-tczew?
<Dreadlish> nie znam gościa - jest na ircu (tzn. widuje) ale żeby go wyrąbali?
<Dreadlish> kurde
<kklimonda> witkol: głupoty gadasz i tyle, sprawa trwała bardzo długo i nie był to "raz, dwa i cię nie ma"
<kklimonda> nie było*
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> piszą za co
<Dreadlish> ja nie płacze
<Dreadlish> i tak jest dużo ludzi :D
<Dreadlish> aż za dużo
<Dreadlish> a jak jest dużo to i we łbie sie piperz
<Dreadlish> pieprzy*
<witkol> no nieznam go aż tak żeby się na jego tamat wypowiadać ale znam ludzi i wiem jak jest
<witkol> został wykluczony za "ogólną niecierpliwość i nieuprzejmość".
<witkol> ile wtym prawdy się nikt niedowie pewnie
<foreste> Kwpolska:  nadaje sie :)
<foreste> jest ciety xd
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> tak zauważam że jak siedze na linuchu to są ludzie
<jasiek> flubox rz¹dzi :D
<Dreadlish> siedze na winzgrozie - nagle ich nie ma ';d
<Dreadlish> nie bo openbox ;d
<witkol> Dreadlish, ha ha tam są zamknięci w takich małych okienkach
<jasiek> taa? a w czym jest lepszy?
<witkol> i myszką niepotrafią sobie ich powiększyć
<Dreadlish> dobry ;d
<Dreadlish> u mnie sie prezentuje lepiej niż flux
<foreste> ta fluki xd
<jasiek> a jaki masz sprzêt?
<witkol> kto ma fedore ??
<Dreadlish> gdzieś tam ok 1 sztuka ghz, 512mb ramu
<Dreadlish> do irca starczy
<witkol> ma ktoś fedore
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> tu
<Dreadlish> ;d
<foreste> ja 2ghz 1 gb ram ;d
<Dreadlish> ja 2x2ghz 2gb ramu, 2x3,33ghz 2gb ramu, 3x3,3 4gb ramu
<Dreadlish> i co?
<Dreadlish> jak mi dysków brakuje
<Drathir> tvp 3 ciekawe
<jasiek> noo to mo¿e... a jakie programy na nim chodza
<witkol> ja 1,73 Mhz i 1Gb ram i jest aż za
<Dreadlish> s/MHz/GHz/
<witkol> Dreadlish,  jakich chcesz dysków
<Dreadlish> witkol: porządna sata 2,5" conajmniej 500gb ;d
<witkol> mam ale bez elektroniki 260 chyba samsunga to niemam jakby
<foreste> mi trzra 2 jajka i motherbord karte fraf pod pci xd
<Dreadlish> a czy ja mówie niekompletny?
<jasiek> ja te¿ mam 500 gb + 1 tb na filmy-70% zape³niony :o
<Kwpolska> jasiek: krzaczysz
<Kwpolska> jasiek: łeś*
<Kwpolska> witkol: jakis problem z fedora?
<Dreadlish> tak w zasadzie jakbym miał jakiś cichy wiatrator i obudowe na m-atx na socket a to bym miał 1,5ghz :D
<tar-gz> gra ktoś z was w minecrafta?
<witkol> a mi trzeba ze 3 lapciaki chociaż 1Ghz 7ok 1Gb ram i starczy
<jasiek> Kwpolska:co masz na myœli
<Dreadlish> ajj
<Dreadlish> zapomniałem
<Dreadlish> w środe dojdzie hp nc4000 :D
<Dreadlish> nc = no commentz plz
<witkol> burżuj
<witkol> ahahaha
<witkol> ;)
<Dreadlish> burżuj =.=
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: hmm, co ty pisałeś, że w gnome3 się nie da zmodyfikować co odpala się na starcie? gnome-session-properties jest przecież
<Dreadlish> burżuj to czester
<Dreadlish> ja jego za 140zł wylicytowałem
<Dreadlish> bez dysku :D
<Dreadlish> i będzie
<Dreadlish> 1,4ghz 512mb ramu
<Dreadlish> jak sie uprze to na 512mb można spokojnei żyć
<Dreadlish> tylko procka trzeba
<Dreadlish> fejzbuka
<Dreadlish> trza zobaczyć
<witkol> mam niepotrzebne ramki ddr2 po 512 jakby były dobre ale pewnie tam 3ddr
<Dreadlish> witkol: tam to idą zwykłe ddrki
<Dreadlish> ddr2 512 to ja mam z 20
<foreste> ja mosze przejsc na ddr2 xd
<witkol> eee no takich to niemam niestać mnie
<jasiek> Dreadlish: hurtowniku jedem
<Dreadlish> jasiek: wymiana ramek w laptopach sie opłaca :D
<Dreadlish> bo klienty nigdy nie chcą starych
<foreste> ja mam ddr1 xd
<jasiek> a ile zarabiasz?
<witkol> jasiek,  sam bym brał jakbym miał kasę
<Dreadlish> zarabiam tyle ile dadzą
<Dreadlish> + ramki
<witkol> Dreadlish, nawet i stacjonarych
<witkol> a po czasie ceny rosną takich staroci
<Dreadlish> nom
<jasiek> a du¿o daj¹? bo ja gry sprzedaje...
<Dreadlish> mam 256mb sdramu :D
<Dreadlish> jasiek: nie
<Dreadlish> u mnie też bida
<jasiek> u mnie nie 320 tyg.
<witkol> jeszcze niedawno miałem już na złom wywalić a się znajomy objawił że ma słaby sprzęt bo 512 to mu dowaliłem 256 Mb ramu za 60 zł
<foreste> jasiek:  masz cod4?
<witkol> a miało iść na złom
<Dreadlish> u mnie za sprzętowe biore 50zł o ile nie trzeba nic wymieniać
<Dreadlish> jak trzeba coś wymienaić to cena odpowiednio rośnie :D
<jasiek> no nie mam jak na gie³de pójde to bede mia³\
<Dreadlish> za system ~100zł wychodzi
<Dreadlish> jasiek: utf-8 plz
<jasiek> 100? 10 chyba
<witkol> jasiek ustaw kodowanie albo niepisz z polskimi znakami
<jasiek> o co ci chodzi?
<Dreadlish> jasiek: przewalenie systemu, zainstalowanie wszystkich sterów etc.
<jasiek> aaa... glupi komp ok
<foreste> jasiek:  masz call of duty 4 ?
<witkol> jasiek,  wyświetlają Ci się tylko smieszne znaczki
<Dreadlish> foreste: ostatnio wyhaczyłem za 30zł :D
<jasiek> aha z ap³ytke myœla³em
<witkol> Dreadlish,  ale co
<Dreadlish> coda4
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Dreadlish> i chyba se nawet pogram
<jasiek> dobra z psem ide za 10 minut bede jak mi brat nie zajmie
<foreste> moze mi pojdzie xd
<witkol> niebawię się w gry :P
<Dreadlish> s/niebawię/nie bawię/
<foreste> uciekl :<
 * manio ma cod4 ale nie ma go na czym odpalić o_O
<foreste> bo bym kupil ;d
<witkol> dobra ma ktoś tu fedorę albo miał ??
<foreste> orginal
<manio> oczywiście
<witkol> nieważne chce zainstalować i zanim się zabiorę pobrać stery do WIFI czy ma fedora do bcm43xx
<foreste> pc ?
<manio> pc, ale nie sprzedam, zostawiam może zmienię lapka to sobie pogram znowu
<witkol> jak ma to kit zaraz nagrywam i jadę na USB 60Gb zobaczę jak to wygląda
<manio> najlepszy multiplayer w jaki grałem
<manio> w sumie to nie grałem w zbyt wiele
<foreste> ;(
<manio> 2 gry w życiu ujeżdżałem COD1 i właśnie COD4
<Matan[M]> bry, opłaca się kupić maszynkę mobilną (net/notebook) z matrycą 10,1" ? wygodna jest w nich klawiatura?
<Drathir> Matan[M]: zależy jaki sprzęt i jakie palce...
<manio> Matan[M], mi się wydaje, że to zależy do czego to Ci potrzebne i jak dużo czasu masz zamiar przy tym się męczyć
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: te klawiatury są ogólnie bardzo słabe, ale to zależy od tego jak dużo piszesz.
<Drathir> Matan[M]: w domu zapewne hdmi w kąt klawiatura i myszka bezprzewodowa...
<Matan[M]> no nie wiem, standardowej klawiatury paluchem cały przycisk zasłaniam, ale i na klawiaturze Nokii E63 dobrze mi się pisze
<witkol> Dreadlish,  a czesław czemu burżuj on co ma za sprzęt
<Matan[M]> się zastanawiam też nad 12/13"
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: zawsze lepiej trochę większy, z pełnowymiarową klawiaturą.
<Drathir> ul to chyba 13-14 było dali tam praktycznie zwykła klawiaturę i jeszcze trochę luzu było....
<manio> Matan[M], ja tam bym osobiście takiego używanego thinkpada x60 wolał
<Matan[M]> ale jakby 10,1" była by lipa to bym i tak brał 14-15,6"
<Drathir> ja wolałbym 13"
<Misiur> ja ze swoim laptopem 17"1 mam numeryczną, ale do żadnego plecaka nie chce bezproblemowo wejść :L
<Matan[M]> manio: czekam na thinkpady t420 z sandy bridge aż potanieją
<Matan[M]> ale w między po między czekaniem coś małego w plecak by mi się przydało, do szkoły
<manio> Matan[M], chodzi mi o to, że taki x60 niewiele większy od 10" netbooka a znacznie lepszy
<Drathir> ul-30 używane są ciekawe pobieranie wifi przez całą noc bateria bez zasilania nieużywany nie padła i jeszcze 10% baterii...
<witkol> Psotnick,  żyjesz
<witkol> Psotnick,  ping
<Drathir> jak masz nieograniczony budżet to nowe acery bądź apple
<Psotnick> żyję
<Psotnick> a co?
<witkol> to Ty mi mówiłeś żeby zobaczyć na kanale xxxx niamiętam właśnie nazwy o shelu
<Psotnick> na kanele porno?
<Matan[M]> DraKhu: nie chcę acera brać (złe wspomnienia), burżujem nie jestem żeby wydawać 5k na 13"
<Psotnick> co Ci mówięłm o shellu?
<kichawa> 2
<witkol> nie na normalnm
<witkol> dobra nic chyba nie Ty jednak sorki że obudziłem ;)
<Drathir> Matan[M]: jedynie 4.5k ^^ dlatego wolałem się upewnić, ja acera też się boję, ale konfiguracje nowe ma świetne w niskich cenach...
<witkol> chodziło o wykupienie shella i postawienie bota tam
<witkol> PoKrAk, ping
<Matan[M]> tak poza tym, wiem że optimus nV ssie z lin, a jak się ma Intel GMA + AMD Radeon? bo nie wiem czy brać sobie lapka z Sandy Bridge ogółem, one mają wbudowaną Intel 3000, i czy brać z samym i3000 czy i+amd (jeżeli będzie działać)
<witkol> wszyscy czekają na ponga ha ha ha
<witkol> grilluje sobie
<Drathir> intel też nie za ciekawie...
<Drathir> radki też nie ale od biedy daje się radę
<Matan[M]> DraKhu: http://www.notebookcheck.pl/Test-Intel-HD-Graphics-3000.43727.0.html
<witkol> jak się nic iezieniło to AMD to tak .. no comments
<Matan[M]> nawet dobre pierdzielnięcie mają jak na zintegrowaną w procka
<witkol> z/zmieniło
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: też ssie pod Linuksiem
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: ogólnie wszystkie te technologie podmieniające jedną grafikę za inną ssą pod Linuksem, bo nie ma dla nich dobrego supportu. W najlepszym wypadku będziesz musiał zamknąć Xy by je zmienić, w najgorszym będą się cyrki dziać.
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: thx za info
<Matan[M]> no nic, może przez te 2-3mc coś się jeszcze zmieni
<Matan[M]> ale skoro tak to kupię z samym intel 3000, jak coś to sobie w Quake Live pogram :)
<manio> ehhh ale to były piękne maszyny :( http://allegro.pl/poleas-ibm-thinkpad-t42-pentm-1-70g-256mb-40g-39-i1552754977.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3cafea2> (at allegro.pl)
<Drathir> Matan[M]: zobacz sobie testy nowych zintegrowanych od amd
<Drathir> mi w k50ab bo zminie dgpu na mixed modę x padają
<Matan[M]> DraKhu: nie wiem jak teraz CPU AMD się mają ale zawsze z żarłocznością mi się kojarzyły i dalej kojarzą, dla tego jak nic ciekawego nie wymyślą to z SandyBridge biorę i5/i7 a tu gratis intel 3000 będzie
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> jest jakaś chmura kart graficznych
<BlessJah> cuda?
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: łolo! witamy wśród żywych
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: chodzi mi bardziej o karty ati
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: bry
<BlessJah> nie na linuksie
<Dreadlish> właśnie nie chodzi mi o linuksa
<Dreadlish> tylko o panów serwisantów gsm ;d
<Dreadlish> do liczenia ich kodów sl3
<Dreadlish> ;d
<BlessJah> co chcesz im zrobic?
<Drathir> tak tylko że tam kartę grafikę zintegrowana podkrecisz ponad 100%
<Dreadlish> poprostu liczenie w chmurze tych kodów
<Drathir> buldozery bodajże kopa mają
<Dreadlish> zamiast 3 dni czekania aż policzy na jednym wziąć 50 kompów i robi troszku krócej
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> Drathir: szkoda że jeszcze nie wydane
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: mówisz o OnLive?
<Matan[M]> tyle że za to się płaci
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: nie
<Dreadlish> kurrrrde
<Drathir> może amd podobno nawet najmocniejsze i7 biją na łeb
<Drathir> dre	ale zobacz jaka przepaść...
<Dreadlish> trza coś zrobić
<Matan[M]> DraKhu: mi trzeba długiej pracy na baterii przy dobrym procku, jakoś pierwszej generacji i5/i7 ssały, ale z SandyBridge jakoś mnie przekonały
<Drathir> Dreadlish: ale zobacz jaka przepaść...
<Dreadlish> Drathir: że?
<Drathir> Dreadlish: intel a nowe amd - ceny obu i zużycie energii
<Dreadlish> nowiesz
<Dreadlish> Drathir: sorry ale nie chce mi sie szukać
<Dreadlish> intel lubi udziwnienia
<Dreadlish> amd próbuje ujednolicić
<Dreadlish> a że amd lubi prąd to inna sraka
<Drathir> Matan[M]: moim zdaniem nowego teraz się nie za bardzo opłaca intel znów chce nowa platformę dla i7 wprowadzić..
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> intel dla wszystkiego nowe wprowadza
<Dreadlish> mała podpierdółka już nowe lga :D
<Drathir> fakt że do podkrecania przeznaczone... Ale ceny mogą jakoś zareagować...
<Matan[M]> Drathir: to się poczeka do nowego roku :) może kasy nie uzbieram za 3mc :) a nóż widelec coś nowego wyjdzie, coś potanieje :P
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> trza coś w chmurze zrobić ...
<Dreadlish> tylko że jak
<Drathir> więc osobiście uważam że bardziej mi by się opłacało wziąć jakiegoś używanego ul-30 i przeczekać... Tak na dobra sprawę te i są może wydajniejsze, ale czasowo cudów nie ma w porównaniu do tego ul-ka...
<Drathir> tym bardziej że intel miał parę wpadek...
<Drathir> musi to zacząć jakoś reagować moim zdaniem...
<Drathir> ewentualnie ram i dyski trzeba kupować jak najszybciej... Podobno ceny w górę mają iść...
<witkol> Drathir,  to też już słyszałem ale jak narazie spadają delikatnie
<witkol> ktoś kto w sklepie pracuje i ma dostęp co nowych cen z hurtu najlepiej będzie wiedział
<Dreadlish> wszystkie ceny spadają
<Dreadlish> i rosną
<Dreadlish> teraz ceny spadną
<Dreadlish> tuf
<Dreadlish> urosną
<Drathir> witkol: zależy od firmy niektóre mają jakieś zapasy i sprzedają po takiej cenie jaka była ale nie zawsze tak jest... Niektóre nawet na starym asortymencie chcą zarobić...
<Dreadlish> bo był kurs dolara w dole
<Drathir> oby nie drożało...
<Dreadlish> teraz w góre polazł
<jasiek> i to bardzo
<witkol> aż tak bardzo
<witkol> ???
<Dreadlish> no to podrożeje
<Dreadlish> wystarczająco
<jasiek> du¿o zarabiacie?
<witkol> Drathir,  tyle mi niemusisz mówić trochę tę branżę znam niesądzę żeby to się zmieniło nawet przez kolejne 30 lat
<witkol> jasiek masz Xchat ??
<jasiek> nie siedze na innym kompie na mirc na razie pa
<witkol> uciekinier
<witkol> chciałem tylko powiedzieć żeby zmienił kodowanie no
<Drathir> ale nie wszystkie firmy tak muszą robia jak mają dobry system sprawny to mogą sprzedawać po takiej cenie po jakiej kupili dana sztukę...
<Drathir> oczywiście z tymi wszyskimi swoimi marzami itp.
<witkol> no ale jak się ceny zbyt często wachają to za duże ryzyko dlanich bo inni juz będą mieli taniej a oni drogo bo już drogo
<witkol> znaczy bo jeszcze mają zapasy drogo kupione
<witkol> idę zapalić
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: 19:40 #ubuntu-pl: < kklimonda> Kwpolska: hmm, co ty pisałeś, że w gnome3 się nie da zmodyfikować co odpala się na starcie? gnome-session-properties jest  przecież
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: a jest jakiś link w ZU-friendly miejscu?
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: nie wiem.
<Kwpolska> nie ma. i to jest problem
<witkol> ja mam lunuksy rożne chcesz to Ci dam
<witkol> i/linuksy
<Kwpolska> witkol: s|lunuksy|GNU/Linuksy|
<witkol> wiadomo o co chodziło
<witkol> literówka
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: czyli co, jesteś ZU?
<Kwpolska> witkol: ale ucz sie prawidlowego seda
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: nie
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: ale nie lubie tez kombinowc
<witkol> kklimonda,  a jakiego szukasz ?
<witkol> ZU?
<kklimonda> witkol: "zwykły użytkownik"
<witkol> co to ZU ?
<witkol> eee
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: błagam, używasz archa, zmieniasz systemy jak rękawiczki, i trolujesz na kanałach a tu nagle nie lubisz kombinować? ;)
<witkol> to ubuntu starczy
<Kwpolska> witkol: zwykly uzyszkodnik
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: nie znosze kombinowac z takimi rzeczmi
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: lubie jak mam latwiejszy dostep
<Kwpolska> szcegolnie ze to jest gnome
<witkol> Kwpolska, <Kwpolska> witkol: zwykly uzyszkodnik
<Kwpolska> witkol: huh?
<witkol> bezbłedny niejesteś też się ucz
<Kwpolska> witkol: huh?
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: zmiana tego co ci startuje przy ładowania systemu nie jest czymś strasznie potrzebnym.
<kklimonda> Kwpolska: ja na przykład chyba 2 razy w życiu tam mieszałem. A całość pewnie wyląduje w control-center ostatecznie. Ale nie jest tak, że tego nie ma.
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: no mam nadzieje, ze tam bedzie
<Kwpolska> denysonique___: wracaj do polszy
<denysonique___> Hi, is this the Ubuntu Perl channel?
<kklimonda> denysonique___: no
<Kwpolska> denysonique___: ubuntu-pl as in ubuntu-poland
<Kwpolska> denysonique___: ask for support on generic #perl channel, do you need any serious ubuntu-specific perl help?
<denysonique___> ok, you mean Polish African Linux users channel right?
<Dreadlish> denysonique___: wszyscy wiedzą że jesteś z #gentoo-pl
<Dreadlish> tzn. ja wiem ;d
<Kwpolska> denysonique___: if by "African Linux" you mean "Ubuntu GNU/Linux", then you're quite right.
<witkol> zaraz padnę ha heheheheh
<Kwpolska> denysonique___: but many people don't use ubuntu here.
<Enlik> On jest z kanalu Gentoo-perl!
<denysonique___> neither I do
<Dreadlish> Enlik: :D
<Kwpolska> Enlik: a jest taki?
<Dreadlish> Kwpolska: nie ma
<Dreadlish> właśnie
<Kwpolska> denysonique___: did you want to rant about ubuntu's perl support? go for it on #ubuntu.
<denysonique___> Kwpolska: right, especially the GNU is from Africa
<witkol> ta wszyscy jesteśmy murzynami bo robimy za psie grosze cały świat o tym wie
<witkol> cholera poszedł
<witkol> ma ktoś BT4 zainstalowane ??
<Lukkacz> Witam:)
<Galvatron> Witam
<^krzyshtof> Ja miałem BT4.
<harloczek> re
<witkol> ^krzyshtof,  miał stery pod bcm43xx
<witkol> ari-tczew,  siema :)
<ari-tczew> witkol: cze
<sysek> rtur Rona znany społeczności pod nickiem ari-tczew, został wykluczony za "ogólną niecierpliwość i nieuprzejmość".
<sysek> ari-tczew: popsuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuleeeeeeeeeeeees ! :D
<witkol> niewiedziałem że takie mózgi tu siedzą
<ari-tczew> sysek: gdzie to?
<witkol> sysek,  daj mu się na luz
<sysek> ari-tczew: na ubucentrum
<ari-tczew> daj link
<sysek> witkol: przeciez sie z niego nie smieje
<sysek> bez przesady.
<witkol> sysek,  wysłuchaj obu stron a nie
<sysek> http://www.ubucentrum.net/2011/04/polak-usuniety-z-grona-deweloperow.html
<witkol> no oki sysek  niech będzie
<sysek> witkol: ej spokojnie, przeciez nikogo nie osadzam oO
<witkol> no chyba niema za co
<ari-tczew> hahahaha
<sysek> ari-tczew: co zrobiles :D?
<witkol> no widzisz on się smieje niejest źle tak ari-tczew
<^krzyshtof> witkol: Nie wiem czy miał stery ,teraz mam BT4-RC2.
<witkol> pewnie powiedział że cś niebędzię działać i się zresetowali
<Pabl0Escobar> ari-tczew: jesteś pionierem :)
<Kwpolska> dlaczego przyciski z adwaity wygladaja jak stary plastik?
<witkol> ^krzyshtof,  polską wersję ?
<^krzyshtof> witkol:heh...
<witkol> to dawaj ^krzyshtof
<witkol> też chcę mieć
<witkol> hehhe
<witkol> Kwpolska,  kogo pytasz ?
<Kwpolska> witkol: idiotow korzy gnome-shell i adwaite zrobili?
<witkol> a sorki czyli nie mnie heheh na szczęscie
<^krzyshtof> witkol: Zanim zapytasz - google.pl xD
<witkol> ^krzyshtof,  he he niemam konta żebym im płacić za pobranie mogę gotówką :P
<ari-tczew> Pabl0Escobar: Adrian Nowak jest zerem, ponieważ na liście ubuntu nie użyto mojego imienia i nazwiska celowo, a on zrobił z tego artykuł
<sysek> a o co w ogole poszlo?
<witkol> ari-tczew,  to norma nie Ty pierwszy i nie ostatni
<ari-tczew> a bo kilku osobom sie nie podobała moja gadka
<ari-tczew> pogryzli rękę, która ich karmiła :P
<witkol> kto rękę gryzie która karmi źle kończy
<witkol> ubuntu padnie
<sysek> witkol: prawie jak slowa Cyrankiewicza
<Pabl0Escobar> ari-tczew: "number of people repeatedly complained about his general impatience and
<Pabl0Escobar> rudeness
<Pabl0Escobar> "
<Pabl0Escobar> ari-tczew: brawo ...
<witkol> ari-tczew,  niedaj się kurozjadom zrób swój system
<sysek> , który odważy się podnieść rękę przeciw władzy ludowej, niech będzie pewny, że mu tę rękę władza ludowa odrąbie,
<ari-tczew> tak jest sysek
<witkol> te sysek ale niepropagoj tu kurw.... komuny !!! za młody jesteś i to śmieszne niejesj
<sysek> bardziej bym propagowal socjalizm
<witkol> idę zapili jointabędzie mi sie lepij myslało
<sysek> witkol: podziel sie, a nie
<ari-tczew> Pabl0Escobar: no cóż, ten ban to zamach na wolność slowa
<sysek> :D
<ari-tczew> jeszcze kilka artykułów o mnie i może zdobede główną na wykopie!
<Misiur> http://www.tatacommunications.com/vpn/tataGlobalNetwork/gfp_map_v9.8.pdf - ale fajne
<sysek> ari-tczew: :D
<witkol> sysek, słyszałeś kiedyś za komuny żeby wolność słowa istniała by cię zaraz na sybir wyierdolili
<Enlik> E, to hłyt mahtetingowy.
<Enlik> :)
<Pabl0Escobar> ari-tczew: coś widzę że cierpisz na manię wielkości
<ari-tczew> Pabl0Escobar: czemu tak myślisz?
<Dreadlish> a o co chodzi bo ja not in topic?
<ari-tczew> Dreadlish: Ubuntu ma za dużo wolontariuszy i powinni zredukować kogoś, trafiło na mnie :)
<witkol> Dreadlish,  a nic prubują połaczyć komunę z demokracją
<sysek> witkol: nie slyszalem, ale te wywiezienia mialy miejsce tylko do Bieruta, ktory byl marionetka Stalina
<Pabl0Escobar> ari-tczew: "pogryzli rękę, która ich karmiła" , "jeszcze kilka artykułów o mnie i może zdobede główną na wykopie!", "jeszcze kilka artykułów o mnie i może zdobede główną na wykopie!" muszę dalej?
<witkol> to chyba niewiele wiesz
<sysek> pewnie tak :p
<Pabl0Escobar> ostatnia część się źle przekleiła
<witkol> obejrzyj czarny czwartek czy jakoś tak coś więcej będziesz wiedział
<ari-tczew> Pabl0Escobar: dżizas, wiesz co to sarkazm?
<Pabl0Escobar> ari-tczew: oj wierz mi że wiem
<ari-tczew> właśnie to sie  łebkom nie podobało
<witkol> ari-tczew,  spoko ja pracuję na codzień z takimi ludzmi że byś padł po tygodniu
<witkol> nic niektórym niemożna powiedzieć
<witkol> wielkie kierowniki kurwa mać
<ari-tczew> ano
<witkol> się do mioteł nadają niektyrzy
<ari-tczew> a ten cały pismak powinien wyraźnie wspomnieć, że całe to Ubuntu to oczywiście za friko
<ari-tczew> żeby ktoś nie pomyślał, że tam pracowałem
<witkol> mimo że mam ich pod sobą to pokazują co oni mogą
<witkol> o a widzisz już chciałe spytać jak płacili
<witkol> :)
<ari-tczew> tylko jak zostałem developerem to nikt nie napisał
<witkol> ban wisi na demną  już blisko
<ari-tczew> a jak mnie wyoutowali to od razu
<witkol> ari-tczew,  no dokładnie niewiedziałem że jesteś develop .. dzisiaj się dowiedziałem że byłeś
<sysek> fajnie, ze w ogole wiedzialem, ze jestes devem ;)
<ari-tczew> widzicie tak to jest
<ari-tczew> nigdy sie nie pchajcie w żadne wolontariaty
<ari-tczew> bo jeszcze potem was wydymają
<ari-tczew> jest kapitalizm i poszerzajcie swoje portfele
<Drathir> Czym mniejsze grono osób jeśli coś się tworzy tym lepiej, bo jak zacznie się sypać to pójdzie już lawinowo...
<witkol> ari-tczew,  ile masz lat co Ty w świętego mikołaja i wróżki wierzysz daj spokój nie te czasy ja to już zauwarzyłem z 10 lat temu
<witkol> Drathir,  tyż prawda
<Drathir> jeśli wolontariaty itp to tylko z pewnymi osobami...
<Enlik> Nom
<ari-tczew> witkol: ja to traktowałem jako wypełnienie wolnego czasu
<Enlik> Generalnie to IMO male projekty sa przyjemniejsze niz duze
<Enlik> Mniej sformalizowane
<Drathir> tak samo jak tam gdzie kasa to kłopoty...
 * Enlik wiedzial o ari-tczew mniej wiecej, ze jest dev.
<ari-tczew> powinienem dostać nagrode prezydenta miasta za promocję :)
<sysek> nie lepiej sie napic?
<Enlik> ^^^ pytanie retoryczne
<Drathir> witkol: zależy w jakim towarzystwie się niestety przebywa, czym większe i im bardziej nieznane osoby tym większe prawdopodobieństwo, że coś będzie nie tak...
<Ciaho> http://www.ceneo.pl/7836117s  nada sie to do lapka?
<Drathir> sysek: alkohol i tak nic nie zmieni...
<sysek> a czy ja mowie o upierdoleniu sie jak swinia ;) ?
<sysek> po prostu napic sie z ludzmi ;D
<mati75> kto chce zobaczyć prawdziwe oblicze niemek?
<mati75> http://poland.vip-yourself.com/index.php
<mati75> patrz → Niemcy
<sysek> mati75: hahahahahahah :D
<ari-tczew> facet
<ari-tczew> a ta Sylwia bardzo całkiem :D
<Drathir> sysek: a to co tu świętować ? Hrhr
<sysek> ech
<sysek> nic? a nie moza po prostu wpasc do kogos z flaszka?
<witkol> sysek,  ta daj jak masz blisko
<sysek> z warszawy jestes ;d?
<Drathir> sysek: spokojnie żartuje tylko...
<Enlik> Zasłużenie wygrała, no ale co się dziwić - Polka :)
<Drathir> C/w 2
<ari-tczew> no dokładnie my Polacy potrafimy zabłysnąć w każdej dziedzinie
<ari-tczew> no może poza piłką nożną
<Enlik> Nie no, magazynujemy siły na EURO
<witkol> ari-tczew,  niewspominaj o tej dziedzinie i będzie dobrze :) ;)
<witkol> Enlik,  ta na które w 3587 roku chyba
<foreste> XD
<foreste> WIEDZIALEM ze cos swieci sie xd
<witkol> Pabl0Escobar,  a co e tylko ja ??
<foreste> ty sa opy w ubraniu cywilnym xd
<witkol> no też zauważyłem
<witkol> ale niejest źle wmiarę kulturę mają
<foreste> trza uwazac na kklimonda tez policja kanalowa :P
<Dreadlish> klimonda to klimonda
<witkol> na trolownic nic nierobiłem i mi jeden burak napisał wypierda......j i siedziałem cicho i dał i bana
<witkol> Dreadlish,  to jest klimonda policja czy nei
<ari-tczew> CBA
<witkol> a to jak ja
<witkol> no prawie
<witkol> heheh
<foreste> kto jest ari-tczew ?
<witkol> oni sami birą dowody osobiste a ja muszę go brać do rąk bleee a nieraz mają takie brudne łapy ludzie
<foreste> klon czy orginal ?
<ari-tczew> foreste: ?
<witkol> ari-tczew,  daleko masz do ostródy mam tam znajomych
<foreste> ari-tczew:  ty klon czy orginal ?
<ari-tczew> foreste: nie no ja, jeszcze nie jestem na tyle sławny, aby ktoś chciał mnie kopiować :P
<witkol> i w iławie gdzie bliżej może wpadnę
<ari-tczew> witkol: z 2-3 godziny jazdy
<ari-tczew> nie mam tam znajomych
<witkol> a w km to ile dużo nielicząc jazdy porsze
<witkol> :)
<foreste> mowie to ty ten co cannonical wywalilo ?
<ari-tczew> ostatni raz tam byłem w 2009 roku na festiwalu disco polo :D
<ari-tczew> foreste: no patrz, nie Canonical, tylko Ubuntu
<ari-tczew> nie pracowałem w Canonical
<witkol> foreste,  orginał mówię Ci
<ari-tczew> niech ten pismak to wspomni
<witkol> ari-tczew,  spoko
<Pabl0Escobar> podsumujmy : pierwszy raz kogokolwiek Ubu ze staff wywaliło i to polaka i za chamstwo ....
<witkol> ari-tczew,  i lepiej niech to zrobi co się skarbówka nieainteresuje tobą
<foreste> a od kiedy tu jestes ?
<witkol> że pracowałeś
<ari-tczew> foreste: tu czyli gdzie? na kanale?
<ari-tczew> od października 2009
<ari-tczew> czyli  od wtedy kiedy zacząłem używać irca
<bdfhjk> ari-tczew: cztałem o Tobie, ale nie miałem pojęcia że jesteś Polakiem
<foreste> oj nagrabiles :p
<bdfhjk> ari-tczew: Ale dużo osób Cię popiera
<witkol> ari-tczew,  ale w te 3 godziny to przez co byś jechał prze elbląg czy jak tak z ciekawości
<witkol> czy inaczej
<ari-tczew> bdfhjk: czytałeś dzisiaj czy wcześniej? i skąd wiesz, że mnie popierają?
<witkol> z gdyni to tak al;e tczew
<witkol> ari-tczew,  na stronie jest są wpisy
<ari-tczew> witkol: jeśli chcesz mnie prosić abym pojechał do Ostródy to wybacz, jak ktoś ma sprawę to do mnie przychodzi
<witkol> http://networkedblogs.com/gsrg7
<bdfhjk> ari-tczew: głównie  ubuntu-devel  :-)
<sysek> witkol: dalem to przeciez ;d
<witkol> ari-tczew,  toć się pytam jako kierowca nie żebyś przyjechał chyba że chcesz wpaśc do mnie na mazury to oki na browara nad jeziorem na działce
<Enlik> witkol: co za dziwne agregatory blogow (?)... :/
<ari-tczew> witkol: w lato moze tak :)
<ari-tczew> teraz zimno
<bdfhjk> ari-tczew: Ale to naprawdę chodzi o coś związanego z IRC-em ?
<sysek> o
<sysek> jaja w tropikach :D
<bdfhjk> ari-tczew:  Bo rada jakoś tajemniczo do tego podchodzi
<witkol> no teraz to raczej niemam tam centralnego
<witkol> sysek,  nie w jezioraku
<witkol> haha
<ari-tczew> bdfhjk: czasem byłem zbyt bezpośredni w stosunku do _bardzo_ wrażliwych osób
<ari-tczew> zrobiło im się źle i donieśli na mnie
<ari-tczew> osobiście uważam, że trzeba być twardym a nie 'miętkim'
<bdfhjk> ari-tczew: Masz rację, szkoda że tak podeszli
<witkol> ari-tczew,  takie życie albo masz serce miękiiie i tyłek twardy albo odwrotnie
<ari-tczew> poza tym ja mówiłem prawdę
<witkol> inaczej się nieda
<ari-tczew> a ludzie nie potrafią pogodzić się z realiami
<ari-tczew> i wtedy szukają winnych nie tam gdzie trzeba
<witkol> ari-tczew,  ludzie nielubią prawdy
<witkol> ina kłuje w oczy i to boli
<ari-tczew> podobają mi się komentarze gdzie piszą, że powinienem ich olać
<witkol> mnie za to też ludzie nielubią
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: trzeba przestrzegać CoC który się podpisało, i w którym trzy punkty to "Be collaborative, Be respectful, Be considerate"
<witkol> ari-tczew,  a co iinego tylko ich olać i jak powiedział mój lekarz zresztą znany w krajy panie .... olej pan to żyj normalnie jak się da
<ari-tczew> witkol: tak tylko teraz mam niezbyt dobrą opinię
<ari-tczew> przez ten art
<witkol> kklimonda, smiać się czy płakać
<witkol> ari-tczew,  spoko Ci co cię znaja zdania nie zmienią a reszta powinna się poznać
<witkol> ari-tczew,  ja w lutym wyszedł artykuł o mnie i po miesiącu następny bo się znalazł jeden popapraniec co myślał że się rozpłacze i usiądę w końcię ale wszyscy co mnie znają mają bekę z gościa i z niego się smieją już jego sąsiedzi
<ari-tczew> witkol: ale Ubuntu to nie jeden koleś
<witkol> to się domyślam i nie trzech czy czterech jest tam wiele osób to się domyślam jeden to był TORVALIUS mam nadzieję że dobrze napisałem
<witkol> on to zaczął ale póżniej iebył już sam
<bdfhjk> ubuntu to głównie
<bdfhjk> Mark Shuttleworth
<Dreadlish> e?
<Dreadlish> nie wiem dlaczego jego nazwisko kojarzy mi sie z szajsem
<Psotnick> z Ubuntu powinno się chyba kojarzyć
<witkol> a tego co wymieniłem wiesz kto odrazu proszę Kwpolska  kklimonda  cisza
<witkol> niech powie
<ari-tczew> o prosze, mr. redaktor sam do mnie napisał o komentarz do sprawy
<bdfhjk> ari-tczew: po fakcie, nie ma to jak etyka redaktorska :-)
<witkol> ari-tczew,  masz możliwośc obrony to hmm możesz spróbować
<bdfhjk> chociaż oczywiście nie znam sprawy
<bdfhjk> i nie wiem dokładnie co i komu powiedziałeś :-)
<witkol> ale nieliczył bym chyba na dobre opisanie tej sprawy zależy po której stronie on stoi
<Dreadlish> ludzie
<Dreadlish> jak można mieć problem z postawieniem binda? :D
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> znwou jakiś angol?
<witkol> Dreadlish,  ludzie mają wieksze problemy jak zainstalować windows
<witkol> hahah
<Nerihsa> meow?
<Dreadlish> happy caturday!
<Dreadlish> Nerihsa: dzięki :D
<Dreadlish> zapomniałem że dzisiaj s/s/c/ aturday
<witkol> Dreadlish,  to znaczy ??
<Drathir> ari-tczew: ujawniłes tajne plany win zgrozy?
<witkol> ktoś ma urodziny
<witkol> czy co
<Dreadlish> witkol: dowiedz się ocb z caturdayem
<ari-tczew> Dreadlish: za tajne plany win grozy chyba zostałbym odznaczony w Ubuntu co nie? :)
<Dreadlish> ari-tczew: nu :D
<Drathir> najważniejsze, żeby chociaż mniej więcej wiedzieć za co...
<czester> Spierdalać.
<czester> Sami jesteście burżuje.
<Dreadlish> czester: dobra, masz na raty i sam sobie sprzedałeś
<witkol> czester,  nie unoś się tak spokojnie powoli
<Dreadlish> za drugą część zdania - jesteś burżuj
<Drathir> ari-tczew: kto to tam wie...
<kklimonda> witkol: CoC powstało między innymi po to, by zachować pewien poziom dyskusji, i nie odstraszać nowych użytkowników którzy chcą jakoś wspomóc rozwój systemu.
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: ja nikogo nie odstraszałem, przepraszam bardzo
 * Drathir ogłasza, że czester ma najlepsze wejścia...
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: sam przecież dobrze wiesz, że były plany naboru nowych wolontariuszy z Polski
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: w pewnym momencie zacząłeś twierdzić, że wrzucanie paczek które się nie budują do repozytorium to powód by poprosić DMB o to, by zabrała prawa uploadu danej osobie.
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: albo jak kłóciłeś się o pojedyńcze linie w debian/changelog.
<ari-tczew> to się nazywa troska o jakość
<Dreadlish> no ale co to ma być
<Dreadlish> wrzucanie paczek które sie nie budują
<Dreadlish> robienie szajsu
<witkol> kklimonda,  o swoje trzeba walczyć a nie uwalić się pod płotem i leżeć
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: nie, czepianie się, że ktoś dodał do changelog linijkę "Update Maintainer field" to po prostu strata czasu, i niczemu nie służy.
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: żeby nie robił tego w przyszłości
<ari-tczew> proste
<ari-tczew> Dreadlish: widzisz, oberwało mi sie za zwrócenie uwagi
<ari-tczew> ci z ubuntu prawie jak dresiarze
<Dreadlish> prawie
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: nie za zwrócenie uwagi - za sposób w jaki to robiłeś.
<Dreadlish> dawaj kase albo gtfo
<witkol> prawie robi wielką różnicę
<witkol> :)
<ari-tczew> Dreadlish: +1
<ari-tczew> nie no coś odpisze temu redaktorkowi
<ari-tczew> tylko musze to złożyć jakoś, aby było dyplomatycznie jak od rzecznika prasowego
<witkol> ari-tczew,  ale red. witrunu czy wasz jakiś co rządzi
<ari-tczew> witkol: hmm
<ari-tczew> ?
<witkol> co pisze tylko do publiki na stronie czy główny jakiś szef ?
<Dreadlish> do rednacza pisz
<kklimonda> ubucentrum to one-man show w sumie
<ari-tczew> w sumie jak w artykule będzie moja odpowiedź to będzie to lepiej wyglądalo
<witkol> ari-tczew,  ja w swojej sprawie opisałem co i jak i wyszło jak wyszło że ludzie się smieją z tego palanta
<ari-tczew> zamach na rozwój Ubuntu
<ari-tczew> ale ładnie brzmi :D
<sysek> lolo
<bdfhjk> dużo Polaków zostało wśród developerów ubuntu?
<ari-tczew> bdfhjk: kklimonda i Quintasan_
<amikot> joł
<bdfhjk> czyli straciliśmy 1/3 siły
<witkol> to można zapomieć o wersji polskiej
<kklimonda> Polski Remix robią inni ludzie.
<witkol> myślałem że w ubuntu siedzą Polacy i robią go pod nas
<witkol> pod dych co go mają :)
<ari-tczew> bdfhjk: zawsze możesz napisać zażalenie do adminów ubuntu :)
<Drathir> Dużo osób liczy ekipa ubuntu?
<Drathir> .pl
<bdfhjk> ari-tczew: No tak, ale 3 też mało
<bdfhjk> ari-tczew: Ogólnie jakoś mało Polaków pracuje przy ubuntu
<ari-tczew> bdfhjk: jest jeszcze jeden gościu, ale on pracuje tylko komercyjnie dla Canonical
<bdfhjk> czasem nie się ktoś zapyta na IRC-u dlaczego tak mało osób jest z Polski i sam nie wiem co powiedzieć
<bdfhjk> ari-tczew:  Jak się nazywa?
<ari-tczew> bdfhjk: odpowiedz wtedy - za darmo nikt nie bedzie robić
<ari-tczew> bdfhjk: launchpad - hrw
<bdfhjk> ari-tczew: To dlaczego Ty zostałeś developerem?
<ari-tczew> bdfhjk: chciałem w pewien sposób odpracować fakt, że Ubuntu jest za friko
<ari-tczew> mieć swój wkład w rozwój systemu, ktory użytkuje codziennie
<bdfhjk> ari-tczew: Rozumiem. Ja też zastanawiałem się nad tym
<bdfhjk> ari-tczew: Na razie próbuje wydać pierwszą własną aplikację open-source
<ari-tczew> bdfhjk: cóż to takiego?
<Ultralisk> Witam!
<Dreadlish> no elo
<bdfhjk> ari-tczew: Program do nauki programowania :-)
<bdfhjk> ari-tczew: ale na razie ciężko mi idzie
<bdfhjk> ari-tczew:  launchpad.net/as
<bdfhjk> ari-tczew: sam oceń
<Ultralisk> jacekowski jest?
<office>  joanna i love you...
<witkol> bdfhjk,  to jak będziesz miał gotowe daj znać chętnię się podciągnę
<bdfhjk> witkol: w sumie już działa
<witkol> a jadę prawie od zera skleroza zrobiła swoje ;( niewiem jak się za jajko zabrać bo niepamiętam
<bdfhjk> witkol: jest około 20 zadań
<bdfhjk> ale głównie chcę się skoncetrować na algorytmach
<bdfhjk> bo tego nigdzie nie ma
<witkol> bdfhjk,  to dawaj zobaczę jutro mam całydzień wolny zobaczę
<witkol> ooo
<witkol> no no
<bdfhjk> wrzucić zadania typu : napisz drzewo przedziałowe itp..
<bdfhjk> witkol: launchpad.net/as - można pobrać z pakietów, ppa lub źródeł
<Dreadlish> ohh
<Dreadlish> moja maszina
<witkol> Dreadlish,  co tak latasz
<witkol> :)
<Dreadlish> na "ojczyzny łajno" wróciłem
<Dreadlish> tzn na adres 83.11.*.*
<Ultralisk> dred jestes z ubershilsien>?
<Dreadlish> Ultralisk: po polsku?
<Ultralisk> znaczy nie :)
<Dreadlish> ohh
<Ultralisk> ojoj
<witkol> Dreadlish,  niekrępój się daj cały adres
<witkol> hehh e ;)
<Ultralisk> kojarzy ktos scalaka max232?
<Dreadlish> PING dreadlish.co.cc (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Dreadlish> Ultralisk: bardzo fajny konwerter rs232 -> ttl?
<Dreadlish> sorry - nie
<witkol> Dreadlish,  Ty jak to możliwe mi też tak wyświetla hahahahaha
<Dreadlish> śmieszne
<witkol> mamy te same Ip jak to możliwe
<Dreadlish> nie możliwe
<Dreadlish> bo nie siedzisz u mnie
<Dreadlish> hostname masz inny ;d
<Ultralisk> Dred problem taki ze na 4,5 (kondziorku) niema napiecia a echo za nim jest
<witkol> no właśnie podebrałeś mi ip i jedziesz z mojego
<Dreadlish> a masz pewność że to nie jest żadna podróba?
<Ultralisk> a procek wysyla jakies krzaczki
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> generacja.pl - to żydostwo powinno zginąć
<ari-tczew> bdfhjk: może być ciekawe
<ari-tczew> powodzenia
<office> no kurw*
<office> jebany ident
<bdfhjk> ari-tczew: dziękuje, ale wprowadzenie go do repozytoriów pewnie będzie trudne
<Dreadlish> office: pablo cie zlinczuje
<witkol> bdfhjk,  jak się to wywołuje w konsoli
<bdfhjk> aschool
<bdfhjk> ale też i w menu powinno być
<office> o
<office> pablo nie zyje
<office> japierdole
<office> nowy fotel musze sobie sprawic
<witkol> bdfhjk,  no niestey mój błąd Dependency is not satisfiable: libqtcore4 (>= 4:4.7.0~beta1)
<ari-tczew> bdfhjk: no trochę formalności jest z tym
<bdfhjk> witkol:  sudo apt-get install libqtcore4 powinno pomóc
<witkol> znowu kogoś wyprosi
<office> zrozumialem...
<witkol> hehe wiedziałem
<bdfhjk> ari-tczew: Czy dasz mi jakieś rady ? Jak zacząć, na co zwrócić uwagę?
<bdfhjk> ari-tczew: Już trochę mi kklimonda podpowiedział
<witkol> bdfhjk,  niestetynie pod debianem
<witkol> :(
<office> maria magdalena
<bdfhjk> witkol: Nie rozumiem. Nie możesz zainstalować libqtcore4?
<ari-tczew> bdfhjk: w miarę możliwości i wiedzy mogę pomóc
<kklimonda> bdfhjk: sory, że nie napisałem więcej ale wczoraj do 2 w nocy pracowałem, i dzisiaj nie miałem za bardzo siły już w nic patrzeć.
<bdfhjk> kklimonda: Rozumiem to, i tak cieszę się, że w ogóle ktoś mi pomaga
<witkol> bdfhjk,  nie ostatnio niemogłem zainstalować aircracka
<bdfhjk> witkol: Instalujesz z ppa czy pakietów?
<witkol> z apt-get
<bdfhjk> jaką masz wersję systemu?
<witkol> to z apt-get to z ppa czy z pakietów ? z pakietów tak
<witkol> 6.0.1
<bdfhjk> jeżeli robisz tak jak jest napisane na stronie głównej, to ściągasz z ppa
<bdfhjk> witkol: Postaram się dodać obsługę twojego systemu
<witkol> no było by fajnie ale mam ubuntu też na dysku ale praktycznie od instalacji nie korzystałem
<Drathir> Dreadlish: nowy sprzęt?
<witkol> a w slacku niemogę sobię poradzić ze starami do wifi
<Dreadlish> Drathir: czego nowy?
<witkol> Dreadlish,  chyba ten wiatr co dmnie Cię tak wywala
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> na tym co przed chwilą to fifu wlazł
<Dreadlish> bo myślał że ma moje hasło na nickserva :D
<witkol> ha ha ktoś chciał wejść za Ciebie ?
<Dreadlish> ta
<Dreadlish> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 9035 2010-06-23  /etc/locale.gen.pacnew
<Dreadlish> wtedy tu był instalowany system ;d
<Dreadlish> a licząc gentoo to oho ho
<witkol> ari-tczew,  może mi podpowiesz co jest nie tak parę dni się męczyłem żeby zainstalować aircrack teraz przed chwilą libqtcore4 i niemogę bo mam że piliku nima ale że odnosi si e do innej wersji
<Drathir> Dreadlish: a nie wiem tak tylko napisałem...
<bdfhjk> ari-tczew:  To ja też mam pytanie, da się wrzucić na ppa launchpada paczkę z unstable w changelogu ?
<bdfhjk> ari-tczew: albo po prostu dla debiana?
<ari-tczew> bdfhjk: nie da sie, musi być target dla Ubuntu
<ari-tczew> witkol: jaka wersja ubu?
<witkol> fedora i gento często słyszę fedora mam mniejwięcej pojęcię ale gento jak to i co to do czego porównać
<witkol> ari-tczew,  debian 601
<witkol> ..
<ari-tczew> o_I
<ari-tczew> o_O
<Drathir> witkol: masz coś w systemie nie tak...
<ari-tczew> witkol: #debian :)
<witkol> no mi to tez kurde nie pasuje miałem debiena prędzej i to mi poszło bez problemu
<Drathir> stawiam że stare przeterminowane ppa masz jakieś też
<witkol> ari-tczew,  ta tam się dowiesz wszyscy spią od 22 do 24
<Drathir> albo i nie...
<witkol> nic nierobiłem w repo
<witkol> żadnych modyfikacji właśnie
<bdfhjk> witkol: Na mój gust po prostu paczka wymaga niestabilej wersji qt
<witkol> a ja mam stable
<bdfhjk> witkol: no właśnie
<witkol> system
<bdfhjk> witkol: musiałbym znaleźć jakieś darmowe ppa dla debiana
<witkol> ale ni niewiem powinno się doinstalować z ostrzeżeniem jakimś jakby co na mój gust
<Drathir> a spróbuj dodać testowe wersję do pobierania...
<witkol> q repo
<Drathir> nie te nie obsługiwane, ale testowe pakiety
<witkol> w repo
<bdfhjk> witkol: no tak, możesz tak zrobić tzn. dodać niestabilne repozytorium
<bdfhjk> witkol: ale nie chcę Cię narazić na bałagan w systemie
<bdfhjk> witkol: Bo te paczki są od siebie czasem zależne
<witkol> to wiem
<Drathir> debian też ma chyba menagera aktualizacji...
<witkol> ewentualnie będę miał z czym walczyć a jak nie to postawię na nowo
<Drathir> bdfhjk: ale tylko na jeden pakiet...
<witkol> tak ma miał jednoodznaczone niewiem czemu zaraz zobzczę
<witkol> co zrobi może system uaktualni
<witkol> takie coś mi wywaliło
<witkol> root@debian:/home/witkol# apt-get install libqtcore4
<witkol> Czytanie list pakietów... Gotowe
<witkol> Budowanie drzewa zależności
<witkol> Odczyt informacji o stanie... Gotowe
<witkol> libqtcore4 jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<witkol> 0 aktualizowanych, 0 nowo instalowanych, 0 usuwanych i 0 nieaktualizowanych.
<witkol> N: Ignoring file 'google-chrome.list.save' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<bdfhjk> witkol: a spróbuj skompilować ze źródeł
<Drathir> czyli masz już
<witkol> bdfhjk,  chętnie ale nie dziś już kończę 8 piwo jestam po 6 kielichach gorzkiej żoładkowej to sam wiesz ;)
<Drathir> lol
<czester> Ech
<czester> Nuda
<czester> Nie spałem od wczoraj rano
<czester> :D
<Drathir> lepiej wyjdź z roota ^^
<bdfhjk> witkol: ok, rozumiem. Jutro jak coś to odezwij się, bo jestem ciekawy, czy będzie działać
<czester> Nie mam roota ;-P
<witkol> Drathir,  tak libqt.... jest ale niemoże mi zainstalować pakietu od bdfhjk
<czester> Wirusa Ci wysyłają, a Ty go łykasz.
<witkol> pokazuje że tego własnie libqt..coś tam niema a jest i to w najnowszej wersji
<witkol> oj matko
<czester> Ich stary numer.
<witkol> hahah mnie wirusy niestraszne mam pusty dysk i nic do stracenia  niebawiłbym się inaczej
<Drathir> ale nie
<czester> Ja jestem eksperymentatorem
<Drathir> powinno być chyba 1 nie zaktualizowany...
<bdfhjk> Jest w najnowszej wersji według repozytorium
<witkol> i tak coś mi sieć dziwnie zamula ostatnio ale mi się niechcę bawić w nową instalację narazie
<witkol> ale widzisz jak jest
<witkol> niby tak i niby nie ciężko powiedzieć
<Drathir> bdfhjk: w ubu z tego co pamiętam nawet jak już jest pokazuje że nieaktualizowany 1
<Krasus> p
<bdfhjk> ale to nie o to chodzi :-)
<witkol> a umnie że wszędzie zero
<bdfhjk> pakiet jest w najnowszej wersji stabilnej
<bdfhjk> a że ubuntu natty na który przeznaczyłem paczkę korzysta z niestabilnej
<bdfhjk> to po prostu się nie zgrają
<witkol> mi wywalił tę zależność żeby zainstalować i kupa
<bdfhjk> muszę wybudować dla wersji stabilnej
<Drathir> niech ktoś może sprawdzi na debianie jak to wygląda...
<manio> witkol, , zawsze mozesz przejść na testinga tam już jest libgtcore w wersji 4.7.2
<bdfhjk> wrzuciłem paczkę dla 10.04
<bdfhjk> mam nadzieję, że się skompiluje i już na stabilnym libqt
<Dreadlish> sid \m/
<Drathir> bo jeśli w ubu i debianie jest apt-get po powinny się chyba podobnie zachować, albo spróbuj zainstalować cokolwiek np psi...
<bdfhjk> za jakieś 10 min powinna być w ppa
<Drathir> kia sid czy debian sida nie ma?
<witkol> idę trzeźwieć rano może spróbuję na dobrym systemie choć tam mam obawy bo jest czysty
<witkol> narka wszystkim upojnej nocy
<Drathir> kolorowych...
<bdfhjk> dobrej nocy
<Drathir> i nastała cisza...
<Dreadlish> how?
<Drathir> Dreadlish: po prostu cisza...
<Dreadlish> no
<Ultralisk> cisza ja i czas
<Drathir> horror
<Drathir> japoński...
<m477> czemu openoffice nie potrafi dofitowac funkcji kwadratowej ;/
<Drathir> na polsacie...
<m477> da sie jakis plugin pobrac czy cos?
<winter> o/
<michalos> witam
<Ultralisk> Drat o 2 adamek walczy
<m477> ogarnia ktos?
<michalos> http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=133&t=144254 mógłby ktoś rzucić okiem?
<Ultralisk> wywaliæ kadu z repo?
<MatKill[PL]> Ultralisk: wywalił
<MatKill[PL]> i dał apt-get update
<Ultralisk> a zforsowa³ apt-geta?
<Drathir> Ultralisk: a nie o 3 się zaczyna ?
<Pitek> o 3
<winter> Ultralisk: kodowanie
<Drathir> michalos: co się dzieje?
<Ultralisk> winter sory wiem ze mam zle:)
<michalos> wyrzucilem z repo, zrobilem update, zrobilem force i dostalem takie cos http://paste2.org/p/1354128
<Drathir> już patrzę...
<Ultralisk> te kadu zainstalowales?
<michalos> Ultralisk: hmm miałem kadu wersje stabilna zachcialo mi sie zabawy z wersja rozwojowa i teraz takie cyrki sa
<Drathir> pobierz te paczki ręcznie...
<Drathir> wrzuc w to miejsce i zrób sudo apt-update
<michalos> Drathir: a moge te zaleznosci wywalic?
<Drathir> i usuwaj pakiety przez sudo apt-get purge nazwa pakietu jak dobrze pamiętam
<Ultralisk> apt-get remove?
<Drathir> jak tak zrobisz powinno usunąć to bez błędów...
<Ultralisk> albo probowac forceowac:)
<Drathir> można i z remove spróbować
<michalos> zadne force purge ani remove nie dziala, ciagle to samo
<Drathir> ale najpierw musi zobaczyć że te pakiety są...
<Ultralisk> a synaptic nima jakiejs opcji do tego?
<michalos> pozostaje chyba te pakeity recznie dograc
<Drathir> otwórz synaptica
<michalos> no mam
<Drathir> i uszkodzone pakiety powinno być...
<Ultralisk> michalos to wyglada tak jabys w synaprticu dal instalacje a brakuje mu pakietow:)i synaptic by bleda wywalal
<michalos> yeeeaah dziala!
<michalos> nie wierze ;)
<michalos> Dzięki za pomoc!
<Ultralisk> sie ciesz...
<Drathir> pobrało uszkodzone?
<winter> 5,40
<Drathir> to teraz przez purge możesz usunąć
<winter> +vat
<MatKill[PL]> ehh te antyczne 5.40 LD
<winter> +vat
<MatKill[PL]> od kiedy vat ?
<winter> od kiedy podnieśli
<Drathir> 11.04 chyba teraz
<Ultralisk> za usluge?
<MatKill[PL]> a nie 11.10 :>
<Drathir> już jest 11.10 ? Czyli 11.10 hrhr
<MatKill[PL]> nie wiem
<Drathir> dobra żarty żartami...
<MatKill[PL]> nie używam ubuntu :>
<Drathir> ważne, że działa...
<Ultralisk> i za godzine adamek walczy:)
 * winter nie ma tv
 * Ultralisk ma
 * anemus nie wie kto to adamek
 * MatKill[PL] a może pójdzie spać?
 * Ultralisk wie ale i tak woli Andrzeja
 * anemus woli dziewczyny
 * winter ogląda the wire
<Drathir> ostatnio z diablo była fajna walka
<Ultralisk> Drat kpisz?
<Ultralisk> z wizardem?
<Drathir> a tak to mordobicia nie lubię oglądać...
<Drathir> tak z nim...
<Ultralisk> przeca to bylo jak wsteczny bieg
<Drathir> mi się podobała i była bardzo fair...
<Drathir> ta się powinni zachowywać bokserzy...
<Ultralisk> imo za malo na mistrza pokazal wizadr
<Drathir> jak tamten gacie poprawiał to polak mógł go uderzyć, ale jednak czekał...
<Ultralisk> boks w wykonaniu andrzeja to bylo cos jak po swinibiciu
<Drathir> albo jak go złapał polak żeby tamten nie upadł...
<Ultralisk> 12 randa krwi jak przy porodzie
<Drathir> widać że to była z szacunkiem walka...
<Ultralisk> ale akcji za malo bylo
<Ultralisk> czarodziej od 4 rundy na wstecznym biegal
<Drathir> no fajnie się polak bronił, nic nie przechodziło...
<Ultralisk> na tej gali jonaka walka mi sie podobala
<Drathir> nie było takiego mordobicia tylko się boksowali fair... Taka w sam raz fajna walka...
<Ultralisk> szalenstwa nie bylo:)
<Drathir> a nie że krew litrami i różne części ciała latają...
<Ultralisk> to bylo jak sparing
<Ultralisk> teraz czekac jak kliczko adamka rozniesie
<Drathir> będę musiał kurczaki transfer sprawdzić ile jeszcze mi tam zostało na serwerze...
<foreste> czy mi pojdzie cod4 na 2ghz 1 gb ram geforce 7600gs ?
<Drathir> wine?
<foreste> xp
<foreste> na wine tez
<Ultralisk> xp na vb?
<foreste> na dysku :P
<foreste> obok debiana xd
<Pitek> pójdzie i na xp i na wine
<foreste> tam pykam gry
<Ultralisk> wine vs win 7 1-0
<foreste> na xp
<Drathir> moim zdaniem powinno... Dużo większe wymagania od cod 2?
<Ultralisk> Drat. l2 na wine + 10 klatek:)
<Drathir> na wine powinno
<foreste> bo cod5 odpada xd
<Drathir> na vb wątpię...
<foreste> nie pojdzie blaszaku ;d
<Ultralisk> gry to zlo
<foreste> Ultralisk:  komp ma 6 lat
<foreste> po modernizacji
<anemus> xp jest jak polska polityka - nie da się tam posprzątać
<foreste> cpu i plyta maja 6lat
#ubuntu-pl 2011-04-10
<Ultralisk> komputer powinien byc stworzony do ogladania dr house:)
<foreste> tylko ciekawe czy pociagnie amd semproon 2800+
<Drathir> wolę l2
<Ultralisk> l2 za czasow c4 :)
<Ultralisk> albo do IL
<Ultralisk> potem to l2 juz ssie
<Drathir> house jest świetny...
<Ultralisk> z seriali jeszcze it crowd polecam:)
<Ultralisk> 2ch melepetow z dzialu IT\
<Drathir> dexter
<Drathir> co to znaczy?
<Ultralisk> ?
<majkel> hej
<majkel> mam pytanie
<Drathir> tak?
<majkel> mam strone int i ktos mi robil i chcialem zrzucic backup na dysk
<majkel> ale sie nieda wszystkiego
<majkel> mam dostep do panelu
<Drathir> Ultralisk: melepetow
<majkel> na jakie uprawnienia zmienic zeby sie dalo
<majkel> sa np 777 itp trzycyfrowe
<majkel> wiem ze o to chodzi ale tak mniej wiecej
<Drathir> idzie ta strona?
<majkel> tak
<Drathir> gdzie*dedyk ?
<majkel> server
<majkel> kede.info jakis smieszny
<Drathir> vps masz dostęp do jakiegoś panelu do ssh?
<majkel> direct admin
<Drathir> już sprawdzam co tam oferują
<Drathir> aha a jaka firma hostingowa? W DA jest opcja backupu...
<majkel> wchodze w pliki to upr chyba o uprawnienia chodzi sa 771 770 777 644 640
<majkel> no niewiem wlasnie tez chyba to kede
<majkel> backupu niewidze dlatego bym zgrał
<Drathir> nie nie w pliki wchodzić...
<jacekowski> majkel: powinno dzialac z takimi uprawnieniami
<jacekowski> majkel: minimum jakie potrzebujesz do backupu to 400
<Drathir> dostęp po ssh posiadasz ?
<Drathir> to jest ukryty folder...
<majkel> nie chyba
<majkel> ftp
<majkel> zapytam jutro
<Drathir> to wejdz po ftp
<majkel> tylko mi powiedz o co mam pytac
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> majkel: czego uzywasz do ftp?
<majkel> po ftp wchodze to mi cos wywala przy kopiowaniu
<majkel> krusader
<Drathir> jacekowski: zależy ile rzeczy ma na stronie...
<majkel> niby idzie ale nie wszystko
<jacekowski> majkel: COS?
<jacekowski> majkel: dokladny blad
<jacekowski> cos jest za bardzo ogolne
<jacekowski> i do dupy
<Drathir> filezilla
<Drathir> ewentualnie totalcommander
<majkel> stopka.php niechcialo skopiowac i skip wyskakiwalo
<majkel> ok filezille sciagne
<jacekowski> jaki blad?
<majkel> niepamietam teraz
<jacekowski> to z czym do ludzi
<majkel> szkoda mi brac znowu bo transfer
<majkel> sciagne filezille i sprobuje
<majkel> :)
<Drathir> ale najszybciej backup spod DA, chwilka tylko... A masz wszystko w jednym pliku...
<majkel> nie 3 foldery i 4 pliki w glownym
<Drathir> majkel: skopiuj tylko jeden plik ten który błąd pokazuje...
<majkel> ok
<Drathir> majkel: dużo płacisz tak z ciekawości o ile to nie tajemnica?
<majkel> a niewiecie gdzie backupu w direct adminie szukac?
<majkel> wiesz co to mam na probe i chca 40 zeta za mies
<majkel> trans 500gb poj 5
<majkel> na cos moze przejde ale niewiem na co
<majkel> a to drogo? bo sie srednio nawet w stawkach orientuje?
<majkel> Drathir
<majkel> dobra dalem backup dlugo to sie robi?
<Drathir> nie chwilę  dostaniesz w wiadomościach
<jacekowski> majkel: vps?
<majkel> a ta cena serva nie za droga?
<Drathir> tym bardziej, że po stronie nie wygląda na wielki serwer
<jacekowski> majkel: to vps czy shared hosting?
<majkel> heh niewiem
<Drathir> ile transferu masz ?
<jacekowski> majkel: to drogo
<Drathir> ja Ci mogę zaproponować 50zł na rok
<jacekowski> majkel: bardzo drogo
<majkel> 500 gb poj 5
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> drogo
<majkel> to skopiuje to i sie wyniose ;p
<jacekowski> dreamhost.com daje ci znacznie wiecej
<jacekowski> za $80/rok
<majkel> mam niby 14 dni na probe
<Drathir> 500gb transferu i 5gb dysku to nawet nawet ale za drogo i tak?
<jacekowski> czyli 20pln/miesiac
<jacekowski> a daja nielimitowany transfer i nielimitowany dysk
<Drathir> linuxpl.com
<majkel> a cos w pl walucie
<Drathir> masz 2gb ale na początek spokojnie Ci starczy
<jacekowski> no to chocby linuxpl
<majkel> na dysku zajmuje 100 cos mega i tak
<jacekowski> ale ogolnie polski hosting to porazka
<jacekowski> drogie i support obsysa
<Drathir> i pomoc pierwsza klasa mają nawet na gg ładnie tłumaczą...
<majkel> o tym linuxpl mowisz
<jacekowski> ale linuxpl obsysa parametrami
<majkel> to wystarczy tylko jak pliki tam skopiuje czy cos instalowac musze?
<Drathir> jacekowski: możliwe, ale z nimi żadnego problemu nie miałem, raz tylko kilkunasto minutową przerwę
<Drathir> jacekowski: daj mi lepsza ofertę
<jacekowski> majkel: baze skopiowac pewnie tez musisz
<Drathir> nie znajdziesz...
<jacekowski> Drathir: chocby i dreamhost
<majkel> tzn
<majkel> ??
<jacekowski> majkel: baze danych
<jacekowski> skopiowac
<majkel> wszystko co tam mam skopiuje i wrzuce na nowy to ok bedzie
<jacekowski> google
<jacekowski> nie
<Drathir> za granicą, kłopoty z płatnością 50zł na rok na bank nie będzie kosztować niestety
<jacekowski> Drathir: placi sie karta
<Drathir> jacekowski: jeśli przez panel robi powinien mieć pełną kopie łącznie z bazami danych...
<jacekowski> ovh.pl jak juz koniecznie chcesz platnosci polskie
<Drathir> jacekowski: kartę trzeba mieć hrhr
<majkel> nawet przez ftp jak skopiuje to co jeszcze trzeba?
<jacekowski> ekhm kazdy kto ma konto w banku ma karte
<jacekowski> majkel: zaimportowac baze trzeba
<jacekowski> majkel: przeniesc domene
<majkel> ale skad
<majkel> z serva tez
<Drathir> ovh znów drogi i śmieszne limity na bazę danych ma...
<majkel> jak sie tam dostac
<Drathir> ostatecznie w kilka osób kimsufi dedyka
<jacekowski> majkel: google
<majkel> backup juz mam teraz sie za filezille wezme
<Drathir> przelew za granicę minimum kilka do kilkunastu zł dodatkowo % przelewanej kwoty jeśli przelew przez www robisz...
<jacekowski> Drathir: co?
<jacekowski> Drathir: taniej ci wyjdzie kupic prepaidowa karte w sklepie
<majkel> Drathir przedplacana karta z mbank jest ok
<Drathir> jak pobierzesz backup zobacz czy nie masz w nim kopii mysql
<majkel> ok
<Drathir> prepaidem płacić?
<jacekowski> Drathir: tutaj mam 2 karty, wypukle ( wiec nie ma z nimi problemu i w internecie i offline transakcje jak sie jedzie gdzies na zadupia i na zelazko sie placi )
<Drathir> mam w mbanku, ale debetówke
<jacekowski> Drathir: to tez sie nada do placenia przez internet
<Drathir> w kredytówki w życiu się nie zamierzam pakować
<jacekowski> no i?
<majkel> mam ten backup ale na panelu a niewiem jak to pobrac
<Drathir> visa electron to tylko jest nie master card
<jacekowski> Drathir: to ze karta wypukla nie oznacza ze kredytowa
<jacekowski> Drathir: i co z tego
<jacekowski> Drathir: visa electron tez mozna placic w internecie
<majkel> tak jak masz z kodem
<majkel> cvv2
<majkel> a wiekszosz w pl bankach niema
<jacekowski> ktory bank teraz tego nie daje
<Drathir> po ftp w głównym folderze, w programie w menu zaznacz pokaz ukryte i chronione pliki
<majkel> pko nie daje :)
<Drathir> .backup powinieneś mieć
<jacekowski> majkel: mam karte z pko
<jacekowski> majkel: i mam cvv2
<majkel> ja mam z pkobp electrona i niemam cvv2
<Drathir> bez kodu...
<jacekowski> no jakos nia placilem przez internet
<Drathir> ta do płatności internetowych mają osobna w mbanku
<majkel> ok filezille sciagne i sprobuje
<jacekowski> to wez kredytowa z jakims normalnym limitem
<jacekowski> nawet
<majkel> no w mbanku do netu jest visa classic niby
<majkel> ale przedplacana
<jacekowski> majkel: o, jeszcze lepiej
<jacekowski> a to nie
<majkel> czemu
<jacekowski> posralo tych ludzi
<majkel> spoko wlasnie
<Drathir> żadnej visy chyba nie akceptują przez www...
<jacekowski> na serio, tutaj idziesz do baku i dostajesz vise classic
<jacekowski> banku
<majkel> sam ustalasz ile chcesz wplacic
<majkel> z/w
<jacekowski> ale ja chce jedna karte ktora zrobi wszystko
<Drathir> nie kredytówki nigdy nie wezmę, to najgorsze co może być, debetowke masz to wiesz, że nie wybierzesz ponad kwotę co na koncie...
<jacekowski> dlatego mowie wez sobie z jakims normalnym limitem
<jacekowski> nie to co ludzie biora czasem ze maja po 10kPLN limitu
<jacekowski> tylko takie 500-1000pln
<jacekowski> wystarczajaco do wszystkich mozliwych zakupow w internecie
<Drathir> w mbanku jak kredytówke albo ta internetowa weźmiesz to nie ma problemu przez www...
<jacekowski> a na tyle ze nawet jak wydasz wszystko to nie bedziesz splacal tego przez rok
<Drathir> jacekowski: to kredytowa zaznaczasz że chcesz i możesz też przez neta...
<jacekowski> ide
<winter> o/
<jacekowski> pozna juz godzina
<winter> 0:44 w uk
<Drathir> kolorowych, dziękuję...
<Drathir> winter:  tam w uk nie leje?
<winter> nie mam pojęcia
<winter> nie ja jestem w uk
<winter> tylko jecekowski
<Drathir> kredytowa jest ok jak ktoś ma pewną stała robotę...
<Drathir> aha...
<Drathir> daj znać jak programik będziesz miał...
<majkel> filezilla mi niechce laczyc
<Drathir> nr portu wpisałeś ?
<majkel> tak
<Drathir> i odłącz tamten przed połączeniem.
<majkel> Status:	Połączenie nawiązanie, oczekiwanie na wiadomość powitalną...
<majkel> Błąd:	Przekroczony czas oczekiwania na połączenie
<majkel> Błąd:	Nie można połączyć się z serwerem
<majkel> takie cos mam
<Drathir> może więcej niż 1 połączenia nie przyjmować
<Drathir> masz na porcie 21 normalnie?
<Drathir> czy przez sftp?
<majkel> 2222 mi podali do ftp
<majkel> przez ftp probuje
<Drathir> nazwę serwera masz ip?
<Drathir> ok to daj 2222
<majkel> nie nazwe tylko
<Drathir> ftp://
<Drathir> i nazwa
<Drathir> nazwa użytkownika i hasło wpisz
<Drathir> zobacz czy pójdzie
<m477> czemu ten open office taki ubogi jest?
<majkel> no tak robie wlasnie
<majkel> a na krusaderze jest ok
<Drathir> a wpisz sama nazwę bez ftp
<majkel> chwila
<Drathir> ok nigdzie nie uciekam... Czasu jest dużo...
<majkel> to samo
<majkel> krusaderem polacze i moze wyciagne backup
<Drathir> ale tam Ci nie pomogę...
<majkel> eh juz wiem co zle
<majkel> 2222 to na da
<majkel> a tu 21 bedzie
<Drathir> filezilla musi chodzić, pod linuksem nigdy problemów z nią nie miałem
<majkel> pokrecilem ja
<majkel> działa
<majkel> :)
<majkel> mam caly kat backupu
<Drathir> aha... A spróbuj 22 dać...
<Drathir> nie no spoko
<majkel> jak tej bazy teraz tam szukac?
<Drathir> wejdz tam będzie spakowany
<majkel> spakowany nie jest tylko folder backup
<Drathir> przez ftp zewnątrz backupu Ci nie zobaczy...
<majkel> a w nim kilka plikow
<majkel> to jak sprawdzic
<majkel> przez da?
<majkel> dobra mam tar.gz
<majkel> tylko jak baze sprawdzic teraz
<Drathir> wewnątrz archiwum jedynie wypakować przez ssh
<Drathir> musisz pobrać i rozpakowac na dysku
<majkel> Błąd:	Transfer plików nie powiódł się
<majkel> jak biore pobierz
<majkel> prawa 640
<Drathir> poczekaj sprawdze u siebie jakie mam...
<majkel> ok
<majkel> Błąd:	Nie udało się otworzyć "/backup-Apr-10-2011-1.tar.gz" do zapisu
<majkel> Błąd:	Transfer plików nie powiódł się
<majkel> moze uprawnienia bo cos z zapisem
<majkel> zmienic na 755?
<Drathir> zobacz właściwości?
<majkel> idzie
<majkel> ale krusaderem
<Drathir> kto jest właścicielem pliku?
<majkel> ja
<Drathir> zapewne błąd Ci na końcu wyrzuci
<majkel> 20% mam
<majkel> zobaczymy
<Drathir> ale spróbować pewnie, że można...
<majkel> no narazie idzie
<Drathir> ja mam r w r
<Drathir> u siebie
<majkel> rwr??
<Drathir> muszę policzyć miejsca zawsze mi się to myli...
<majkel> heh ten kolo chce 50 za hosting
<majkel> a mowil 40
<Drathir> 2,3,5 pozycja
<majkel> zmienie napewno bo zdzierstwo
<Drathir> jak za miesiąc w życiu...
<majkel> no przesada lekka
<Drathir> na początek bez problemów mam i mi śmiga
<Drathir> pierwsze darmowe fora, brak możliwości konfiguracji, następnie yoyo.pl , ale po jakimś czasie osoby zauważyły że zwolniło forum, to wykupiłem płatny...
<Drathir> od tej pory bez problemów...
<Drathir> za 50 na miesiąc od osoby to ja dedyka mógłbym postawić i dopłacać do niego tylko 20zł...
<majkel> pobralo
<Drathir> a parametry większe by były a nie 5gb
<majkel> rozpakuje i powiedz co mam sprawdzic
<Drathir> sprawdź czy nie uszkodzone
<Drathir> powinieneś mieć foldery jeden to sql
<majkel> nie rozpakowalo ladnie
<Drathir> i tam wszystkie Twoje bazy...
<majkel> no to dupa
<majkel> mam sql ale to nie folder
<majkel> tylko baza chyba
<Drathir> z rozszerzeniem .sql ?
<majkel> mojanazwa_1.sql
<majkel> taa
<Drathir> a tak bazę nazwałes?
<majkel> no ktos mi to robil ale tak tam moja nazwa loginu jest do konta
<Drathir> czy to nazwa użytkownika twoja ?
<majkel> tak
<majkel> tylko bez z tym_1 a login jest bez
<Drathir> bo jak użytkownika to to powinno być kopią baz z konta
<majkel> i tylko jedno to .sql jest
<Drathir> teraz zrobiłbym jeszcze jeden backup z panelu na wszelki wypadek
<majkel> tzn drugi raz?
<majkel> tak
<Drathir> bo to może być kopia wszystkich aby w jednym
<majkel> no zrobilem :)
<Drathir> tak drugi, gdyby z ta było coś nie tak...
<Drathir> lepiej mieć 2 niż o jedną za mało...
<Drathir> czyli żadnej...
<majkel> no fakt
<majkel> ale w tym backupie nie tylko ta baza jest tylko jeszcze inne foldery
<Drathir> ewentualnie przez phpmyadmina zrobić ale z takimi kopiami jest różnie...
<Drathir> jeden folder to stronka www
<majkel> mam drugi
<majkel> sciagne go tez
<Drathir> tak
<Drathir> spróbuj przez filezille zobaczyć czy pójdzie
<majkel> juz kruaderem zaczalem
<majkel> bedzie zaraz
<Drathir> ok
<majkel> a jak te bazy sie pozniej na hosting dodaje
<Drathir> u siebie dodaje przez ssh,bo to sekunda
<majkel> tzn czy tylko na ftp to normalnie rzucic czy cos rejestrowac musze
<majkel> i co z nazwa jak inny serwer
<majkel> zmienic
<Drathir> ewentualnie przez da lub phpmyadmina
<majkel> pobralo rozpakowuje
<majkel> ta sama baza tam jest
<majkel> przynajmniej z nazwy
<Drathir> nazwa nieważna, bo tylko bazy wypakowywuje
<majkel> aha :)
<Drathir> z środka, a nazwa tylko żeby wiedzieć kogo to
<majkel> drathir daj jakies gg czy cos to bym byl dozgonnie wdzieczny
<majkel> no kumam
<Drathir> przez ssh wiele rzeczy się o wiele szybciej robi...
<majkel> czyli tu mam 1 baze to mi serwer na 1 potrzebny
<Drathir> a ile tworzyłes baz przez da ?
<majkel> jedna chyba jest to nie ja robilem
<majkel> a jak to sprawdzic
<majkel> w da
<Drathir> DA bazy danych
<majkel> jedna
<majkel> :)
<Drathir> no czyli jedna...
<majkel> spoko
<Drathir> ogólnie z przywróceniem kopii nie powinno być problemów
<Drathir> ok afk na chwilę...
<Drathir> polak już oberwal? Hrhr
<Dreadlish> o/
<lisu> o/
<julek> czesc
<Kwpolska> http://andrewsullivan.thedailybeast.com/2011/04/photoshop-disasters-birther-edition.html
<julek> jak zamienic w pliku tekstowym w open office pierwsze slowo w kazdej linijce na kursywe?
<Kwpolska> julek: pliki ooo to nie są pliki tekstowe. pliki tekstowe = plaintekstowe. a jedyna mozliwosc to afaik recznie
<julek> Kwpolska: no wlasnie sie zastanawiam, czy jest w ooo jakis ficzer, co hurtem mi to zamieni...
<czester> julek: Zamiast się zastanawiać już bys to dawno zrobił ręcznie.
<julek> czester: 20 stron...:)
<julek> moge to zapisac jako txt i moze dodac sedem jakies znaczniki <i> html-owe...
<Lukkacz> witam
<Nerihsa> ohayou
<Dreadlish> lo
<sysek> :O
<Nerihsa> mucha ci wleci
<sysek> ni chu chu
<Guest51485> siema
<Maxim128> cześć
<Psotnick> bry
<Maxim128> fajnie przynajmniej, że ktos tu jest
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> dużo ludzi jest
<Dreadlish> narazie jest 95 ludzi
<Dreadlish> odejmiemy przekliniaka i chanserva to masz 93 ludzi
<Maxim128> no
<Maxim128> właśnie na fluboxie jestem i jest fajnie bardzo mi sie podoba
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> nudzi mi sie
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> robie profanacje
<Maxim128> oj... niestety do kościółka musze isc bede za godzine jak mi sie transfer nie skonczy
<Dreadlish> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Dreadlish> fsck sie zjebało
<Dreadlish> tzn. filesystem
<Dreadlish> kurrrrde
<Dreadlish> why now?
<Dreadlish> hehe
<Dreadlish> działa :)
<lisu> współczuje
<Dreadlish> ale już działa
<Dreadlish> wystarczyło walnąć fscka mu
<sysek> :(
<czester> Hahahaha
<Dreadlish> co hahahasz?
<czester> Większość to nieodzywające się sesje, a poziom merytoryczny tego kanału sięga dużo poniżej dna ;-P
<Dreadlish> no no
<Dreadlish> i mówi to burżuj :D
<czester> lol
<Dreadlish> sprzedałeś sam sobie macbooka -> miałeś macbooka przed sprzedaniem sobie, czyli jesteś bogaty i sam sobie płacisz raty za macbooka :D
<Dreadlish> no i bankowi żydowskie procenty
<czester> Dreadlish: Wiesz co to są raty 0%?;-)
<Dreadlish> no dobra
<czester> Dreadlish: A to, że sam go sobie sprzedałem - sprzedałem go sobie ze sklepu, w którym pracuję ;-)
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> to wyjaśnia dużo ;d
<Dreadlish> czyli sklep jest bogaty bo ma macbooki
<czester> Sklep sprzedaje tylko je ;-P
<Dreadlish> a ty jesteś bida bo jeszcze płacisz mu żeby tobie zapłacili
<Dreadlish> niegramatycznie troche tak jest to
<czester> No kokosów to ja tam nie zarabiam.
<Dreadlish> jak wszędzie w polsce =.=
<czester> Jakbym zarabiał to bym go kupił za gotówkę i zmieniał co rok :D
<Dreadlish> heh
<sysek> widze, ze jedynym argumentem wobec czestera jest burzuazja
<lisu> czester: ale chyba nie narzekasz, skoro stać cię na maca
<czester> Bo 13" pro do grania i tak się nie nadaje, a nowy jest 2x wydajniejszy.
<czester> sysek: No cóż... ;-)
<Dreadlish> ja żeby kupić jabłko musiałbym sprzedać w zasadzie wszystko z mojego pokoju włącznie z meblami
<czester> sysek: Nie mogą znieść, że jestem zadowolony ze swojego komputera.
<Dreadlish> to bym miał na biurko i macbooka
<sysek> czester: chyba tak ;)
<sysek> ja Ci osobiscie zazdroszcze, chociaz wolalbym iMac :P
<Dreadlish> każdy zazdrości
<Dreadlish> każdy polak zazdrości
<Dreadlish> w zasadzie
<Dreadlish> bo na zachodzie to normalne
<Dreadlish> tylko u nas
<Dreadlish> ceny zachodnie, zarobki wschodnie
<Dreadlish> sie znalazły kurwa polityki
<Dreadlish> i o smoleńsku pierdolą
<Dreadlish> ojć
<Dreadlish> myślałem że to trollownia albo bimber...
<Dreadlish> zaraz wpadnie pablo albo klimonda i kick...
<Dreadlish> ahh :)
<Dreadlish> nie pwadnie
<czester> Nikt nie potrzebuje ramu?
<Dreadlish> jakiego?
<czester> Ddr3 1066 2G. Mam 4 kości.
<Dreadlish> dimm czy sodimm?
<czester> so-dimm
<Dreadlish> fak...
<Dreadlish> a już myślałem że dimmy D:
<czester> DIMM nie były mi do niczego potrzebne ;-P
<Dreadlish> :(
<Dreadlish> to tylko ja taki "małomobilny"
<Dreadlish> i ma wszystko w piecu
<czester> A.
<czester> Jeszcze gdzieś mam dysk 320G 2.5" SATA
<Dreadlish> T.T
<Dreadlish> jaka firma ? :D
<czester> Nie wiem
<czester> :D
<czester> Muszę go znaleźć.
<Dreadlish> :(
<Dreadlish> mnie tu dysk już sie pierdzieli
<Dreadlish> w ramach zachowania acera
<Dreadlish> tzn.
<Dreadlish> "gwarancja mija - 2 tyg i coś się spierdzieli"
<iiiiii> witam
<Dreadlish> a jak samemu naprawisz to będzie działać to wtedy, kiedy matryca ci padnie
<Dreadlish> no elo
<czester> Hitachi
<Dreadlish> fuckaya
<iiiiii> czy jest jakaś dystrybucja Linuksa która ma od razu Gnome 3?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> dalej jaranie się gnome 3...
<Dreadlish> a już kurde dla "legacy hardware" to zostanie tylko openbox i flux =.=
<Dreadlish> no i zawsze żywe xfce
<czester> Dreadlish: Znalazłem go właśnie.
<Dreadlish> dupa
<Dreadlish> inwestuje w 640gb ;d
<czester> hehehe
<Dreadlish> ten pójdzie na dach sąsiadki :D
<Dreadlish> tylko walne mu /dev/urandomem
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: kurde, gnome3 działa na 4 letnim sprzęcie spokojnie więc bez przesady. Zresztą zawsze zostaje fallback dla eksponatów muzealnych. ;)
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: eksponat muzealny czyli mój dwuletni acer odmawia współpracy z tym czymś
<Dreadlish> próbując jarać karte graficzną przy starcie
<Dreadlish> tyle powiem
<Dreadlish> a na asusie nie patrzyłem bo to gorzej niż 4500mhd ...
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: no to raczej błąd, niż założenie autorów.
<Dreadlish> czester: jedyne co mam z apple to kabel do i{Pada,Phone,Poda}
<czester> :-)
<czester> Spoko
<czester> Chyba ten dysk też sprzedam
<Diabelko> kutfa
<Dreadlish> dorobiłem się go robiąc za "niezbyt autoryzowany punkt naprawy syfu przywiezionego z usa/anglii/zachodu"
<Diabelko> Ma tu ktoś pomysły na rozwianie gruba 1?
<Dreadlish> tzn?
<czester> Dreadlish: W sensie, że ten dysk?
<Diabelko> http://ix.io/1Cp
<Dreadlish> czester: w sensie że kabel
<czester> Dreadlish: Wyjąłem go z Macbooka znajomego.
<czester> Dreadlish: Nie chciał go więc wziąłem
<Diabelko> zobacz na te wpisy (porównaj gdzie jest kernel a gdzie jest root żeby dało radę wybootować)
<czester> Tak samo te ramy mam.
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> a za ile go chcesz? :D
<czester> Nie wiem
<czester> czekaj
<czester> 100
<Dreadlish> eee :D
<Dreadlish> bez bsów przypadkowych?
<czester> Taniej niż na Allegro.
<czester> Dreadlish: No dysk jest sprawny.
<czester> Wymieniony był tylko dlatego, że koleś chciał większy.
<czester> Złomu nie zbieram.
<Dreadlish> acha
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> konto daj i jedziem
<onedeep69> dla procesora i5 architektura ia64?
<Dreadlish> ia64 to itanium
<Dreadlish> amd64
<Dreadlish> albo x86-64
<onedeep69> ahh
<onedeep69> ok
<onedeep69> dzieki
<Dreadlish> elo kasia
<kasiawska> siemanko
<kasiawska> qrna ale dobrą czekoladę jem teraz
<Dreadlish> ja mam ciastka
<kasiawska> Dreadlish mniam mniam :D
<Dreadlish> zaraz wpadnie cookiemonster i je zje :(
<kasiawska> ja mam bluzkę z cookie monsterem hehe
<kasiawska> mój bohater <3
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> "znikające miejsce na dysku"
<Dreadlish> gdzie to możliwe? :D
<Dreadlish> tylko w windowsie 7!
<kasiawska> windows 7 to szatan
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze jakaś lama włączyła mi hibernacje
<Dreadlish> no thx 4u
<kasiawska> :D
<Dreadlish> jakby tu był swap to bym nic nie mówił
<Dreadlish> ale mam 2gb wolnego
<Dreadlish> wywaliłem kawałek vboxa zrobiło się 3,5
<sysek> :o
<Dreadlish> ramu mam 2gb
<Dreadlish> czyli kolejne 2gb do zwolnienia :D
<kasiawska> :D
<sysek> fajne
<sysek> i wez tutaj zainstaluje SP1 do 7
<kasiawska> ejj ja nie wiem co mi się dzieje z distro 10.10 ubuntu
<sysek> kasiawska: to pewnie wina ruskich
<kasiawska> szto ty gawarisz, eta nie ruskich wina, to charosze malczyki
<Dreadlish> "nie masz uprawnień do modyfikowania ustawień zasilania" =.=
<sysek> szlag mnie trafi
<Dreadlish> dam mu sudo od razu będzie
<Dreadlish> Nazwa 'sudo' nie jest rozpoznawana jako polecenie wewnętrzne lub zewnętrzne,
<Dreadlish> kurrr....
<Dreadlish> aaa!
<Dreadlish> runas
<Dreadlish> :D
<sysek> ćpasz coś?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> ale w windowsie dużo szybciej coś zrobić z cmd niż zagłębiać się w te "gui"
<kasiawska> kurde do roboty muszę dziś dymać
<Dreadlish> lol.
<Dreadlish> wolnego ci na smoleńsk nie dali?
<kasiawska> :D w dużej korporacji jakbym umierała to do domu nie zwolnią qrde
<Dreadlish> kaczyński ich pozwie
<Dreadlish> no to firma do dupy
<kasiawska> może wariaci nie będą dzwonić skoro dzisiaj imprezy na mieście
<Dreadlish> heh
<kasiawska> wczoraj tłumaczyłam kobiecie co to jest telefon dotykowy
<Dreadlish> matko
<Dreadlish> to telefon który sie dotyka
<Dreadlish> :)
<kasiawska> haha, boże wszystko kojarzy mi się z sexem
<Dreadlish> ja dopiero teraz zczaiłem jak to zabrzmiało
<kasiawska> ja pierdole, przypomniało mi się co wczoraj w knajpie robiłam..... :/
<kasiawska> więcej nie jaram idąc na szanty w poszukiwaniach wikinga :D
<Dreadlish> :D
<sysek> czester: ratuj polskie spoleczenstwo.
<kasiawska> ej ja chcę mieć wikinga
<kasiawska> :(
<czester> sysek: Mam to w dupie ;-P
<sysek> tez chyba zaczne miec
<Dreadlish> czester: b..... dobra - daj pan konto
<czester> Dreadlish: Nie wiem na czym?:D
<Dreadlish> czester: bank - takie długie coś
<czester> Dreadlish: Po co?
<Dreadlish> czester: dysk?
<czester> Dreadlish: Chcesz go?
<Dreadlish> czester: no a co - nieżywy?
<czester> Dreadlish: Nie. Żywy, żywy.
<czester> Dreadlish: Query.
<kasiawska> dobra geeki, spadam do roboty gadać z wariatami o ich problemach! bye
<Dreadlish> :(
<Dreadlish> bikstopy dawno nie widzałem
<sysek> hm. mogliby w ubuntu zrobic takie cos jak SP
<sysek> np w LTS, i by sie tak fajnie instalowalo jak w windowsie czy MacOS
<kklimonda> sysek: no to są wydania takie jak 10.04.1
<kklimonda> sysek: w windowsie sp jest potrzebny bo tam nie idzie zainstalować po pewnym czasie wszystkich aktualizacji pojedyńczo, bo co chwila chcą system restartować. ;)
<sysek> ah
<sysek> no chyba, ze tak
<sysek> to niech zrobia jednego wielkiego debka :D
<kklimonda> sysek: nie ma problemu w ogóle przygotować płyty która zawiera wszystkie aktualizacje, ale to by tylko repozytoria main pokrywało
<kklimonda> (bo universe canonical nie wspiera, a reszta nie ma czasu nad tym pracować)
<czester> Och, pięknie Korn wjechał :D
<Kwpolska> sysek: jeden wielki .deb? a co jak ktoś ma inne pakiety?
<sysek> czester: :OO?
<sysek> Kwpolska: no to nie wiem.
<czester> No co... Słucham sobie muzyki:D
<sysek> czester: 1 czerwca bedzie korn w polsce
<czester> No ale będą grali nowe gówna.
<czester> Nie lubię.
<sysek> i tak ide, bilet 30 zl :D
<czester> Korn, Life is Peachy i Freak on a Leash...
<czester> Dalej nie słucham.
<sysek> chyba follow the leader :>
 * sysek @ 0321. Korn - [Follow The Leader CD1 #02] Freak on a Leash
<czester> NoNo
<czester> Pojebało mi się ;-P
<czester> iMovie++
<czester> :D
<Pabl0Escobar> muehegehehehe "''Co najmniej 15 tys. Policja podaje 3 tys., a medialni kłamcy - 2 tys.''"
<czester> Chudniemy!
<czester> 72.3kg :D
 * Kwpolska ma nowego fonta w conkym
<Kwpolska> ...w reszcie xfce tez
<sysek> http://i.imgur.com/D76wD.png
<sysek> tjaaa
<DaZ> Pabl0Escobar: ja ostatnio widziałem jak ładnie media kręcą takimi cyferkami, więc jakiś sens w tym jest
<Dreadlish> czas zainstalować sp1
<kklimonda> sysek: fajnie przetłumaczony błąd ;)
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> widać że majkroszit
<Dreadlish> jedno dobrze zrobili
<Dreadlish> xenixa
<Dreadlish> tylko szkoda że go nie wydali
<Dreadlish> i szkoda że go zrobiło sco :D
<sysek> i wez tutaj sie dowiedz, dlaczego nie mozesz zainstalowac SP1
<kklimonda> sysek: a w szczegółach nie masz jakiegoś numeru błędu?
<sysek> Błąd: ERROR_SXS_ASSEMBLY_MISSING(0x80073701)
<kklimonda> no to przeklej to na google, i poszukaj w KB Microsoftu
<kklimonda> nie jest to dużo większe voodoo magic niż większość błędów Linuksowych
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> w winsxs brakuje plików
<Dreadlish> niedbrze
<Kwpolska> sysek: <3 microsoft polish. ##windows zaprasza.
<fi9o> na ##windows sa spoko ludzie.
<fi9o> Pomocni i na serio znaja sie na rzeczy
<fi9o> Wpadlismy kiedys w kilku tam potrollowac, i w moment nam sie odechcialo i zaczela normlana gadka, jak ludzie z ludzmi.
<Diabelko> hmmm kanał ##windows? :D
<fi9o> Yes
<Drathir> witam...
<Drathir> jeśli sp1 do w7 nie instaluj...
<sysek> toco
<Kwpolska> Drathir: to zainstaluj apdejty sam
<Drathir> sp 1 do w7 to same laty tylko które do tej pory ms wypuścił...
<Drathir> jak masz oryg. i autoupdate to wszystko to będziesz mieć...
<sysek> tak
<sysek> ukradlem windowsa
<sysek> ...
<Ciaho> pirat też może mieć zainstalowane updejty
<Ciaho> kto mu broni?
<Kwpolska> Ciaho: windblows
<Drathir> sysek: niekoniecznie znam sytuację kiedy osoba ma oryginał a wywalilo jej, że padła ofiarą...
<Ciaho> wystarczy samemu wybierać co sie insaluje i nie instalować WGA na xp i aktualizacji wykrywających witaminki na win7
<Drathir> Ciaho: nikt zapewne...
<konraddo> czesc
<Drathir> Ciaho: jakiś czas temu ms wydał dziwna  aktualizację niby nie podejrzana, a to chyba właśnie narzędzie do sprawdzania oryginalności chyba razem z update aktualizatora, mało to razy ms sam sobie coś pobiera?
<Kwpolska> Ciaho: s/aktualizacji wykrywających witaminki na//
<Drathir> Ciaho: nawet jak będziesz wybierał ms i tak zrobi co będzie chciał...
<Drathir> linuks i tak lepszy hrhr
<Ciaho> to i jak wyłącze updejty to może zrobic co bedzie chciał
<Drathir> dasz nie pobieraj to Ci nie pobierze...
<Ciaho> nie podejrzana a w opisie że chroni przed nie autoryzowaną aktualizacją?
<Ciaho> bo jest taka
<Ciaho> chyba tylko update for windows 7 sie nazywa
<Ciaho> po opisie widać co robi
<Drathir> tamta chyba była aktualizacja menagera aktualizacji... Ale nie pamiętam dokładnie, to było jakiś czas temu i do xp
<Ciaho> a xp nie wiem
<Ciaho> wiem że WGA to zło
<Drathir> mnie tylko dziwi jakim cudem tak szybko pobiera te aktualizację chyba że kłamie o ich wadze...
<Ciaho> w szkole biegalismy kiedyś po pracowni i usuwaliśmy WGA z kompów
<Drathir> ewentualnie że dajmy na to to 300mb to niby po aktualizacji więcej, ale do pobrania niby...
<Ciaho> na 1/3 sie udało
<Drathir> Ciaho: ominąć to zawsze będzie można, bo dla tych co się znają to dobra zabawa na bank szukając obejścia...
<kklimonda> Ciaho: zło?
<Ciaho> ta instaluje sie jakieś badziewie i nawet nie wiesz co robi
<Ciaho> nie bezpowodu sądzili sie z M$ o to
<anemus> Ciaho, tak jak 99% systemu
<Ciaho> a to swoją drogą
<Ciaho> :D
<Ciaho> i
<Ciaho> <Drathir> sysek: niekoniecznie znam sytuację kiedy osoba ma oryginał a wywalilo jej, że padła ofiarą...
<anemus> Mi tak na lapcioku non  toper
<kklimonda> też znam taką sytuację, widziałem też wirusa dla Linuksa.
<kklimonda> ale to nie znaczy, że program jest zły. O tym dzwonieniu też już nikt nie wspomina, więc pewnie przestali.
<czester> heh
<czester> WGA to nie jest zło.
<Dreadlish> wga to jest syf :)
<czester> Ludzie kradną, MS zabezpiecza swoje zyski.
<czester> To raczej normalne.
<Dreadlish> nawet przy orygniałach
<konraddo> no w sumie logiczne
<Dreadlish> no shit men
<konraddo> nikt im się chyba nie dziwi :F
<czester> Zresztą Windows i Office to jedyne sensowne rozwiązania MS i na nich się opiera cała firma.
<czester> konraddo: Tutaj się dziwią.
<konraddo> mhm
<Dreadlish> poza tym jak sie zabezpieczą to i tak znajdą inny sposób kradnięcia :D
<Dreadlish> np. klucze vlk
<czester> Najlepiej, żeby wszystko było za darmo.
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: każdy program ma błędy, problemy z wga dotknęły mniej niż 1% przypadków afair.
<Dreadlish> w szkołach to od razu powinni znaleść
<Dreadlish> bo firma actina z jednego obrazu robiła pół polsku
<Dreadlish> ...
<kklimonda> prawda jest taka, że nie nikt nie wpadł na lepsze rozwiązanie niż wga
<czester> To nie płyta się liczy tylko licencja.
<Dreadlish> tak
<czester> Z płyty możesz instalować ile chcesz, dopóki masz licencje.
<Dreadlish> tylko że to jest "bezdotykowa" instalacja
<Dreadlish> na jednym kluczu
<Dreadlish> i bez potrzeby aktywacji ni nic
<czester> Volume License?
<Dreadlish> vlk
<Dreadlish> czyli tak
<czester> No to jest możliwe.
<czester> VLK na wiele stanowisk.
<czester> Szkoła na pewno może się wylegitymować certyfikatem.
<kklimonda> tzn. to ogólnie źle zrobili dla szkół bo tam faktycznie jest chyba jeden obraz dla Polski ;)
<Dreadlish> mają wszędzie naklejki
<Dreadlish> chociaż klucz sie nie zgadza :D
<czester> Dreadlish: To jest bardziej zawiłe.
<czester> Są naklejki, mają licencję.
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: klucz nie jest licencją
<czester> Więc jest ok.
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: ale sprawdzą czy jest oryginalny
<czester> Nie przesadzaj ;-P
<Dreadlish> poza tym - wsadzają gruba - wywalają jeden wpis i ni ma windowsa :)
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: ale nie musi się klucz zgadzać (o ile wga się nie czepia).
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> reboot
<Dreadlish> bo sie zupgrajdził ten szajs
<ntat> Czyścił ktoś kiedyś potencjometr obrotowy?
<Psotnick> nie wie ktoś co zrobić, żeby MPD nie wyciszał się klawiszami XF86Aduio?
<Dreadlish> ntat: bierzesz kontakt, psykasz do środka - czysty
<Dreadlish> not too hard?
<ntat> Dreadlish, mi bardziej chodzi o kąpiel. Teraz tylko czy zwykły spirytus wystarczy, czy coś innego ma być?
<Dreadlish> powinien spiryt starczyć
<Dreadlish> bo to jedno i to samo
<ntat> Bo mam jeszcze denaturat ale nie przezroczysty
<czester> WD40
<ntat> wiem, że są środki do spryskiwana, ja jednak preferuję kąpiel
<Psotnick> benzynka do zapalniczek
<Dreadlish> madafakierski madafakier disuje gargamela
<Psotnick> można jakoś konsolowo w PA regulować głośność?
<kklimonda> Psotnick: pactl
<Psotnick> kklimonda: a jakiś przykład?
<jacekowski> google.pl
<Psotnick> skąd ja wiedziałem, że dostanę taką odpowiedź ;)
<Dreadlish> to po co sie pytałeś? :D
<Psotnick> bo miałem nadzieję, że się mylę
<Psotnick> może chociaż jakiej jednostki głośności użyć?
<Dreadlish> ja też mam nadzieje
<Dreadlish> że poczta polska wcześniej wyśle
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: a co wyśle?
<Kwpolska> Psotnick: amixer -q set Master 100000 = 100%
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: cash.
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: myślałem, że jakąś elektronikę, bo tak to byś się pewnie z nią pożegnał :3
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: elektronika + poczta polska? NO WAI!
<Dreadlish> elektronika to przyjdzie kernel panicem
<Dreadlish> tzn. oopsem
<Dreadlish> albo dhlem
<Dreadlish> albo czymś
<Dreadlish> kij wie
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> jedną ręką pisze szybciej niż moja matka obiema
<konraddo> normalka ;p
<Dreadlish> i lewą piszę szybciej niż prawą
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ;o Mój ojciec klepie jednym palcem.
<konraddo> a jesteś leworęczny?
<Dreadlish> nie
<konraddo> to dziwne akurat :P
<konraddo> ktoś z Wawy?
<Dreadlish> dużo
<Dreadlish> elo witkol
<witkol> Dreadlish,  siema
<witkol> zainstalowałem fedore i
<sysek> uau
<TheNumb> witkol: i?
<witkol> niejestem zbyt zadowolony mo plusy i minusy ogólnie mi się podoba
<konraddo> heh a bo tak się zastanawiam... mianowicie planuję studiować informatuję, chętnie bym się wybrał do Warszawy, tylko nie wiem jak jest z dostaniem się na PW/UW ale jeżeli chodzi o zaoczne. bo niby na zaoczne zawsze łątwiej, ale to jednak dobre uczelnie. i zna ktoś coś godnego uwagi poza tymi dwoma? ;d
<sysek> fedora ma grosze zalznosci niz chyba ubuntu
<konraddo> PJWSTK Über drogie
<sysek> konraddo: idz na PW
<TheNumb> konraddo: PWr, II na UWr?
<konraddo> no postaram się dostać
<sysek> na UW ida uber geeki
<witkol> sysek,  no właśnie to mnie załamało przedewszystkim ale też i (moja skleroza) niewiedz na temat systemu  :(
<konraddo> ale ciężko się tam dostać? :F
<ryniek> ta uber geeki
<konraddo> o zaocznych mówię, jak już wspomniałem
<ryniek> uber geeki to na MIT idą
<sysek> albo WAT
<sysek> ale UW bardziej kojarzy mi sie z humanistami
<konraddo> eh, WAT
<witkol> jest jakieś polecienie coś jak apr-get w fedorze ??
<sysek> yum
<TheNumb> witkol: yum
<witkol> hehe
<witkol> no
<witkol> yum
<konraddo> ale czy pójście na WAT nie związuje jakoś człowieka z wojskiem?
<ryniek> nie
<sysek> ja tam skladam na UW i PW
<sysek> tylko, ze UW to filologia rosyjska ;)
<ryniek> masz do wyboru, studiujesz normalnie albo o profilu militarnym
<ryniek> na stronie jest napisane
<konraddo> spoko
<ryniek> studia cywilne i wosjkowe do wyboru
<witkol> niewidzę tu instalacji żeby pobrać soft jakiś jak w debianie czy ubuntu  duży minus ale ma plusa bo wifi mi działa bez problemów na starcie
<konraddo> sysek, no ja tez bym zlozyl na zaoczne UW i PW ale dla pewnosci moze cos dodatkowo jeszcze bym wzial jakbym sie mial nie dostac :<
<witkol> no może prawie na starcie hehe
<konraddo> dlatego wlasnie zapytalem
<sysek> ja tam chce sie dostac na dzienne
<konraddo> no ale Ty pewnie masz taką możliwosć :P
<konraddo> mnie tam nikt w Wawie nie utrzyma
<konraddo> niby bym mógł iść na Politechnikę Świętokrzyską, ale eh, wolę się wynieść z Kielc
<witkol> kto wie jak doinstalować soft na fedorze
<TheNumb> witkol: man yum
<witkol> a to yum jest jak apt-get
<Kwpolska> witkol: najlepiej to packagekitem
<Kwpolska> witkol: ta.
<witkol> no thx starczy chyba
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: packagekitem? woot... Nie mówi mi, że na Archu też packagekitem instalujesz :P
<TheNumb> s/mówi/mów/
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: nie.
<Kwpolska> ale lubie packagekita.
<Dreadlish> ale cu?
<Kwpolska> bo tak?
<witkol> yum jest oki jak narazie hhehe
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> coś by postawił
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: LFS
<witkol> tylko szkoda że niewiem jaki soft można pobrać bez szukania jak w instalatorze pakietów w debianie i ubuntu
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: oprócz lfsa i gienka
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: slacka
<Dreadlish> *miedzyoczypalm* ale by postawił
<Dreadlish> w8wc
<m477> jaka byla komenda na kompilacje w javie? :d
<witkol> ja zaraz stawiam bt4r2 na drugim dysku
<witkol> hmm w sumnie na trzecim
<witkol> idzie już k3b to niejest źle :)
<TheNumb> m477: javac
<m477> y juz znalazlem wlasnie ale jakim cudem ze nie mam tego zaisntalowanego O_o
<m477> compilatora
<TheNumb> m477: a masz zainstalowane jdk?
<m477> tak
<m477> 6
<TheNumb> m477: to przeloguj sie.
<m477> przynajmniej w softwar center tak pisze
<TheNumb> m477: bo może jeszcze nie masz w $PATH
<m477> w sensie?
<TheNumb> m477: wyloguj się i zaloguj ponownie ._.
<m477> nic nie da
<m477> jak wpisuje javac to wyskakuje zeby jdk zainstalowac albo gcj
<m477> teraz dziala O_o
<witkol> fedora mnie rozbraja nic z innego dysku niemożna otworzyć "brak dostępu
<witkol> "
<witkol> webnull,  :) siemka
<witkol> jak się poprawnie pisze skeyp ??dobrze piszę ??
<bastetmilo> skype?
<witkol> niema pakietu skype kurde no
<witkol> z fedorą
<witkol> ;)
<sysek> witkol: dodaj sobie repo rpm fusion
<witkol> sysek gdzie ? jak w debianie
<sysek> http://rpmfusion.org/
<Drathir> programiści po rs jacyś obecni?
<witkol> sysek a niewiesz gdzie dokładnie wpisać to
<TheNumb> witkol: http://rpmfusion.org/Configuration
<witkol> TheNumb,  to zinstalowąc i będzie chulać ?
<witkol> instalu już się
<witkol> no kadu chociaż poszło ale skype dalej niema pakietu ehhhhh
<witkol> trzeba kompilować chyba
<TheNumb> witkol: skype instalujesz ze skype.com
<TheNumb> Fedora jest biedna, mało pakietów...
<Drathir> oj witkol witkol zainstaluj na virtualu ubuntu...
<sysek> bo oni w repo maja bylo opensource
<Drathir> już szukam..
<witkol> idzie z strony
<Drathir> ok
<witkol> sysek,  czylii wielu pakietów mogę nieznaleźć jak w debianie
<Drathir> a wyglądem fedora daje radę?
<TheNumb> Drathir: zależy która :)
<witkol> Drathir, no wygląda ładnie czyję się prawie jak w debianie
<witkol> ja mam 14
<Drathir> debian chyba będzie miał największą bazę... Czy nie?
<TheNumb> Drathir: gentoo.
<witkol> wybierałem jakąś żeniby postawiony nacisk na ochronę
<TheNumb> Jak jeszcze doliczysz overlaye to tym bardziej.
<witkol> Drathir,  od ubu i fedory napewno
<witkol> gento warte uwagi ??
<Drathir> TheNumb: jakaś nowa... Ja nigdy z fedory nie korzystałem...
<witkol> Drathir,  ja też nie ostatni z redhata to był redchat chyba 7.2
<Drathir> TheNumb: o... O tym jedynie słyszałem... Nie wiedziałem, że to aż tak potężny system...
<witkol> Drathir,  jak masz mniejsce i lubisz się bawić zainstaluj obejrzysz ja usb dysku 40 postawiłem a zaraz bt4r2 niby polski na 60 jak będzie polski to na moim dysku go postawię
<witkol> Drathir,  ? znaczy jaki
<witkol> fedora ?? :0
<TheNumb> witkol: Gentoo.
<Drathir> no ja 40 na ubu przydzieliłem też miało być na testy teraz się cisne
<witkol> czyli warto ciągną c
<witkol> Drathir, ja wkońcu się dorobiłem 160 i 40 plus 60 te dwa na usb mogę poszaleć heheh :)
<TheNumb> Wie ktoś gdzie zgłaszać bugi nvidii? ;]
<Drathir> będę próbował multiboota na pendraku zrobić...
<TheNumb> Podobno trzeba to zrobić na forum nvnews.net, ale mnie i jeszcze jednego użytkownika olali ciepłym moczem.
<TheNumb> 200+ osób obejrzało temat i nikt nic nie napisał.
<witkol> Drathir,  znaczy jak na jednym postawić dwa systemy ?
<Drathir> witkol: TheNumb może nie wiedzieli jak naprawić...
<witkol> TheNumb,  no no jakie podejście do odbiorcy taki później sprzęt wychodzi
<Drathir> witkol: i więcej coś takiego ala grub na pendraku
<sysek> nie mam sily z tym SP
<witkol> Drathir, jak to zrobisz mi powidzedz coo Ci wyszło mam 8Gb wolnego jeszcze też si pobawię
<witkol> jakby co
<witkol> lubię się bawić w takie kombinowanie ciekawe efekty wychodzą nieraz
<Drathir> sysek: może masz też taki komputer co brzydzi się oryginałów, bądź w ogóle sp
<Drathir> sysek: *w ogóle ms oczywiście...
<witkol> sysek z czym?
<sysek> wyjdz za okno i sprawdz czy snieg jest
<sysek> witkol: service pack
<Drathir> sysek: wieje...
<witkol> domyślam sie tylko niemów że pod xp
<sysek> witkol: windows 7
<witkol> ju ż wyszedł jakiś ?
<witkol> będę musiał poswięcić dysk i zainstalować te badziewie
<lisu> re
<witkol> lisu :)
<lisu> co tam?
<witkol> a nic same pierdoły
<witkol> podobno snieg pada
<witkol> he heheh
<witkol> dobra miłej zabawy spadam instalować hmm obejrzeć bt4r2 czy to polski czy nie
<TheNumb> witkol: bt4 polski?
<TheNumb> Od kiedy?
<onedeep69> czesc
<Drathir> po en wszystko, chyba że pakiet językowy pl pobierzesz
<witkol> no niewiem tak pisze że spolszczony
<witkol> niesądzą żeby polski wydali
<onedeep69> swierzo postawiony debian na virtualu z netinsta i po instalacji reboot, wczytuje ekran do logowania i zwiecha, totalnie na nic nie reaguje
<witkol> onedeep69,  znaczy jak a jaki system
<Drathir> ile przydzielone pamięci, i pamięci video
<witkol> no dobra spadam miłego
<onedeep69> Drathir: 1GB, video 12 MB
<Drathir> myszka w maszynie się porusza?
<onedeep69> nie
<Drathir> od montowałes napęd, bądź obraz w maszynie?
<onedeep69> tak, ale to nie ma znaczenia
<Drathir> to spróbuj zainstalować ponownie...
<onedeep69> probowalem
<onedeep69> najpierw poszlo amd64
<onedeep69> teraz i386
<onedeep69> w obu przypadkach to samo
<Drathir> virtual box ?
<onedeep69> tak
<onedeep69> bawilem sie roznymi ustawieniami maszyny
<onedeep69> za kazdym razem to samo
<Drathir> zwiększyłbym video do 32 ram 768
<TheNumb> Drathir: mi na standardzie wszystko działało.
<onedeep69> ramu przydzielilem wiecej
<onedeep69> i juz probowalem tez na 64mb dla video
<Drathir> mi debian eth bodajże też chodził
<onedeep69> dobra, kij z tym
<Drathir> spróbuj przydzielić 1024
<Drathir> może z dowolną ilością sobie nie radzi...
<onedeep69> dla video tylu nie mam nawet :)
<lisu> nie przydzielaj wiecej ramu niz masz fizycznie dostępne minus 50%
<Drathir> robisz to pod win?
<onedeep69> aktualnie tak
<Drathir> dla wideo 32
<onedeep69> tak
<Drathir> sprawdź w menagerze czy proces jakoś pracuje
<Drathir> gdyby zawiesiło maszynę byłaby sina szara
<onedeep69> hm
<onedeep69> pracoes pracuje
<TheNumb> onedeep69: ubij
<Drathir> może komputer nie obsługuje virtualizacji i troszkę dłużej myśli...
<onedeep69> juz nie raz stawialem na virtualach maszyny, glownie na linuxie winde
<onedeep69> Drathir: vtx
<onedeep69> jest w maszynie
<TheNumb> Drathir: mój procesor też nie ma wirtualizacji, ^5!
<Drathir> TheNumb: nic nie da, w win musi restart kompa zrobić...
<onedeep69> poza tym nie musisz miec virtualizacji, zeby odpalic maszyne na wirtualu ;/
<TheNumb> onedeep69: na kvm nie odpalisz bez vt-x.
<onedeep69> tego nie wiem, ale pewny jestem co napisalem powyzej
<Drathir> w sumie jedynie jeśli odpalasz 64 bit na 32bit procku zobaczysz info że jest nie wspierany...
<onedeep69> procek mam 64
<onedeep69> instalowalem amd64
<Drathir> na linuksie to inna bajka
<onedeep69> zwiecha w tym samym momencie, co postawilem dla 32
<onedeep69> ekran logowania - zero reakcji
<onedeep69> dziwne.
<Drathir> próbowałes w trybie awaryjnym?
<onedeep69> dobra, zajme sie lepiej magisterka, mialo mi to zajac pol godziny, ale zapowiada sie na dluzej
<onedeep69> tak
<onedeep69> normalnie do roota wbija
<Drathir> startx też?
<onedeep69> nie
<onedeep69> przeciez odpalajac normalnie to rozni sie przede wszystkim + startx
<onedeep69> ;)
<Drathir> to spróbuj i wpisz startx zobacz co się stanie
<onedeep69> ok, jak nie pomoze to odpuszczam, poki co dzieki za rady.
<Drathir> tak tylko że może pod konsola wcześniej Ci coś wyrzuci...
<onedeep69> w sumie pozniej zajrze w logi startxa
<onedeep69> nie bedzie gdybania
<onedeep69> i poszukam rozwiazania w sieci
<onedeep69> albo postawie archa
<onedeep69> i nie bedzie problemu
<onedeep69> :)
<Drathir> spoko
<onedeep69> milej niedzieli
<onedeep69> czesc
<witkol> rere
<witkol> :)
<Drathir> problemy właśnie po to są żeby je rozgryzac...
<witkol> Drathir, dokladnie
<witkol> miał ktoś problem z bt4 na hp że niewidział grafiki
<witkol> \niemożna odpalić X
<TheNumb> witkol: jak nie? Ja mam laptopa hp i śmigał bt4.
<Dreadlish> ha!
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: eureka?
<Dreadlish> rozkręciłem, wyczyściłem i skręciłem lapa i już tak klawiatura nie trzeszczy
<Dreadlish> witkol: nie możesz odpalić xorga bo masz pewnie karte nvidii
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: żeby z moim się tak sało...
<TheNumb> dało*
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ja mam kartę nvidii i bt4 działał bez problemu ._.
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> :D
<witkol> TheNumb,  ale niemogę wystartować z startx  to pawilion dv66
<TheNumb> witkol: ja też mam pavulona, dv6331ea.
<Dreadlish> witkol: pavilionów dv66 było mnóstwo
<witkol> no własnie koleg przyszedł że by mu to wgrać i nieidzie
<Dreadlish> TheNumb++ za pavulona
<witkol> ale tu mam radeona
<witkol> i cuda
<witkol> się dzieją
<witkol> heheh
<Dreadlish> i cuda - a ja WTF?
<TheNumb> Od kiedy radeon ma cuda?
<witkol> hahah
<Dreadlish> i cuda sie dzieją
<Dreadlish> chciał napisać
<witkol> no dokładnie
<TheNumb> ;z
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> sie przez chwile zastanawiałem czy dysk włożyłem
<Dreadlish> ale jak z neigo pisze to chyba raczej tak LD
<webnull> Zna się ktoś na sieciach?
<webnull> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/webnull/Teoria-obejscia-SSL-w-Facebooku,24307.html
<webnull> witkol: cześć
<witkol> webnull,  siema :)
<TheNumb> webnull: chakier
<witkol> ta jasne i mnie odrazu wsadzcie za kraty
<witkol> ja sie nieznam
<TheNumb> webnull: http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/webnull/Zlosliwe-oprogramowanie-zagrozenia-teoria,24273.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3f6b2r2> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<TheNumb> Antywirus na OSX? Raczysz żartować.
<witkol> mam hp pavilion dv6 z grafiką radeon hd4500 bt4 niewidzi jej gdzie szukać sterów do niej
<Drathir> webnull: zależy co się dzieje...
<amikot> łubudu
<witkol> miał ktoś może taki sprzęt i problemy z grafiką ??
<Drathir> witkol: nie widzi tzn?
<witkol> na początku pokazyje że pci coś tam z czymś tam ma jakiś problem jakby się w biosie już coś gryzło ale w biosie jest oki
<witkol> i niechc ą wystartować xy
<Drathir> po komendzie startx co Ci pisze?
<witkol> nieznaloeziona xwindow
<witkol> moment jakby serwer niemał sterowników do niej ale jakoś dziwnie niewiem
<Drathir> odpalasz z roota oczywiście?
<witkol> zaraz Ci powiem dokładnie uruchamiam
<witkol> jo jasne
<Drathir> nie mów że to robisz na virtualboxie?
<witkol> no co Ty o co Ty mnie posądzasz na normalnym srzęcie
<witkol> pavilion hp .. już mówiłem jaki
<witkol> kolegi to sprzęt nie mój niestać mnie na taki
<TheNumb> witkol: postaw mu bubuntu
<Drathir> która opcję uruchamiania wybierasz?
<witkol> address space colision : host bridge window mem oxoooo ........ przy starcie już to mam
<witkol> i pierwszą drugą teraz safe mode
<witkol> fatal server error no scren found
<Drathir> to ram wybierz
<witkol> TheNumb,  on chce bt4
<Drathir> mniej bawienia się
<TheNumb> witkol: to niech sobie postawi sam.
<Drathir> płyta nie muli tak
<witkol> drakhan, nie płyta jest sierzo wyplano i jest oki u mnie działa
<Drathir> wejdz do biosa i grafikę na dgpu mu przełącz...
<witkol> zerknę zaraz
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> trza mi radiator do mxma
<Drathir> nie wiem czy to wina win, ale nagrywalem pod hp płyty ich napędem i miałem kwiatki kilka razy...
<witkol> Dreadlish,  zapomnij o biosie date to se mogę mnienić
<Drathir> Dreadlish: pamiętam że radiatory z zasilaczy kiedyś robili...
<Dreadlish> no i co
<Dreadlish> ale mi trzeba oryginalny radiator
<Dreadlish> a nie taki na "słowo honoru"
<Dreadlish> nie chce żeby mi obudowy notebooka zjarało :D
<Drathir> Dreadlish: podobno nie były takie złe... Na allegro polować...
<Drathir> witkol: co to biosa nie ma?
<Dreadlish> Drathir: tylko właśnie jak narazie to na allegro gówno mamy
<Dreadlish> do 5220 jest a do 5320 - niet
<witkol> ma ale można go o dupę potłuc nic niemożna w nim zmienić trzeba mieć jakiś program do zmiany w biosie mi tu mówi
<Drathir> Dreadlish: i nie kompatybilne ?
<Dreadlish> bo wyhaczyłem 9600 mxmówkę do mojego acera tylko płytę kupie - tu nie ma problemu, i radiator
<Dreadlish> Drathir: niestety
<Dreadlish> musiałbym pomierzyć :D
<Dreadlish> chociaż nawet jakby
<Dreadlish> nie mam zamiaru bawić się na spawarce
<Drathir> program do zmiany w biosie ? o.O
<Drathir> a myślałem że to asus ma dziwny bios...
<Dreadlish> bo wszystkie radiatory na to są bez grafiki
<Dreadlish> a są wersje z grafiką
<Dreadlish> więc jak to oni sobie myślą?
<Drathir> jak to radiator żeby tylko część chłodził...
<Drathir> dziwne
<Drathir> a nowki się raczej nie znajdzie?
<Drathir> i się nie będzie opłacać
<Drathir> nawet gdyby?
<webnull> TheNumb: W jakim celu podlikonwałeś mój inny artykuł? :)
<webnull> Drathir: czy to coś co podałem byłoby możliwe?
<TheNumb> webnull: Zadałem przecież pytanie. Po co antywirus w OSX?
<webnull> TheNumb: wybacz, nie zauważyłem go bo byłem afk
<webnull> TheNumb: Widziałem już "wirusy" na OSX
<webnull> I ludzi używających "antywirusów" :-)
<Drathir> webnull: wyslij proszę jeszcze raz...
<TheNumb> webnull: "wirusy" jak aplikacja zażąda odpalenia jej z prawami roota ;p
<webnull> TheNumb: Wybacz, muszę Ci ustąpić i przyznać rację bo nie używałem OSX
<webnull> Drathir: http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/webnull/Teoria-obejscia-SSL-w-Facebooku,24307.html
<Drathir> ja szukam antytyvira pod linuksa dobrego jakiegoś...
<webnull> Drathir: to szukaj, nie znajdziesz przez długi czas jeszcze :-)
<bastetmilo> Drathir: Avast, czy Avg chyba mają coś dla Linuksa.
<webnull> bastetmilo: oczywiście, ale bez "ochrony rezydentnej" jak mi się wydaje
<Drathir> clamav jak narazie...
<witkol> Drathir,  Dreadlish  niewiem co za sprzęt ale ubuntu odrazu zobaczył wszystko czyli stery tylko pod bt4 i b ędzie mu działać
<Drathir> bastetmilo: avast testowałem z force bo jest pod 32bit tylko
<jacekowski> Drathir: clamav jest beznadziejny
<jacekowski> fprot jest chyba tez na linuxa
<Drathir> avira mi strachu napędziła...
<jacekowski> wiekszosc komercyjnych ma skanery na linuxa
<Drathir> jacekowski: o tym nie słyszałem...
<webnull> jacekowski: kiedyś mi mówiłeś, że pisałeś sniffera, więc pewnie byś umiał mi odpowiedzieć na proste pytanie
<webnull> jacekowski: http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/webnull/Teoria-obejscia-SSL-w-Facebooku,24307.html czy możliwe?
<jacekowski> to jest zwykly atak MITM
<webnull> jacekowski: no jest
<webnull> ale rozkompresować tego GZIPA
<webnull> podmienić ciągi
<jacekowski> no
<webnull> skompresować
<jacekowski> zaden problem
<webnull> podzielić na pakiety
<jacekowski> to jest zaden problem
<webnull> ale mnie dziwnie martwi ponowne poskładanie w pakiety
<webnull> tego wszystkiego
<jacekowski> to jest zaden problem
<webnull> wszystko musi wyglądać jak poprzednio
<jacekowski> nic nie musi
<jacekowski> robisz co chcesz
<webnull> to znaczy?
<webnull> to powiedz może jakbyś to zrobił.
<jacekowski> jedyny problem taki ze pakiet musi sie nie dostarczyc
<webnull> to znaczy?
<webnull> ah, rozumiem
<webnull> pakiet oryginalny
<Drathir> TheNumb: jeśli nie wejdziesz między użytkownika, a serwis to wątpię, żeby coś takiego było możliwe...
<jacekowski> tak
<webnull> jest na to jakiś sposób?
<jacekowski> i jesli ten problem rozwiazesz
<jacekowski> to reszta jest prosta
<jacekowski> zalezy od sieci
<jacekowski> przewaznie nie ma
<webnull> a głównie od jakiego czynnika sieci?
<jacekowski> typu sieci i konfiguracji
<webnull> chodzi o sieć otwartą
<jacekowski> w sensie wifi?
<webnull> bez szyfrowania żadnego, dhcp
<webnull> tak
<Drathir> a po drugie nawet jak wejdziesz to skąd wiadomo że jakiegoś dodatkowego szyfrowania utrudniającego nie stosują?
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie ma szyfrowania
<webnull> jakie szyfrowanie może być...
<webnull> mój sniffer przechwytuje tylko na portach bez SSL i innych wynalazków :-)
<jacekowski> webnull: tylko ze jest jeden problem, facebook nie zaakceptuje auth bez ssl
<webnull> jacekowski: na pewno?
<jacekowski> webnull: tak
<webnull> jacekowski: wydaje mi się, że zaakceptuje
<jacekowski> dostaniesz redirect na ssl
<webnull> jacekowski: ale nie chodzi o to
<webnull> jacekowski: już to testowałem
<jacekowski> ale to tez sie da ominac
<webnull> redirect dostanie user ofiara
<webnull> ale zdąży wysłać dane
<webnull> plaintekstem
<jacekowski> ta
<webnull> no widzisz
<webnull> a o to chodzi
<jacekowski> no sie da
<webnull> ale pytanie dlaczego facebook nie szyfruje całości?
<Drathir> jacekowski: a skąd taka pewność czy serwis w swoim kodzie nie wzorzystuje? Da radę to sprawdzić, nie znając kodu?
<webnull> Drathir: SSL ma port 443 a zwykły http 80
<webnull> Drathir: nasłuchując na 80 wszystko leci nie szyfrowane
<webnull> Drathir: a jeżeli coś leci w formie jakiejś dziwnej tzn. zahashowanej po stronie klienta
<jacekowski> tylko ze jak masz mozliwosc podmiany pakietow to meczenie sie libpcap i libnet nie jest najlatwiejsza metoda
<webnull> to po kodzie strony i tak da się wywnioskować jak zostało zahashowane
<webnull> jacekowski: używam scapy w pythonie
<webnull> jacekowski: bardzo fajna biblioteka
<jacekowski> to i tak nie jest najlatwiejsze
<webnull> https://github.com/webnull/extsniff
<jacekowski> znacznie prosciej wlasne DHCP postawic
<Drathir> webnull: mi się wydaje że bardziej sensowne próbować szukać słabych punktów po stronie użytkownika niż serwisu...
<jacekowski> i upewnic sie ze user dostanie dhcp
<jacekowski> twoje
<jacekowski> i wtedy go jedziesz znacznie prosciej
<jacekowski> Drathir: pierdolisz
<webnull> czekaj...
<jacekowski> Drathir: facebook szyfruje tylko auth
<webnull> nie do końca rozumiem co masz na myśli
<webnull> dokładnie tylko auth i to jego podstawowa wada
<jacekowski> webnull: ze nadmiernie komplikujesz cos co mogloby byc proste
<Diabelko> a czy facebooka polskiego serwery nie szyfrują dokładnie niczego?
<webnull> jacekowski: jak chcesz prościej?
<Drathir> jacekowski: to jak później sprawdza czy dalej to jest ta osoba?
<jacekowski> Drathir: cookies
<jacekowski> Drathir: zawsze cookies
<Drathir> musi trzymać szyfrowana choć część sesji jeśli tak się da...
<jacekowski> webnull: uzywasz jakies fake arp/dhcp/cos takiego
<webnull> a przejąć cookies z facebooka to jest coś banalnie prostego
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie trzyma
<webnull> no i... ? :)
<jacekowski> Drathir: tylko logowanie jest szyfrowane
<webnull> bo ja jeszcze tego nie widzę dokładnie w głowie jak by ten Twój sposób wyglądał
<jacekowski> webnull: ustawiasz sie jako gw dla tego hosta
<jacekowski> webnull: atakowanego
<jacekowski> webnull: odpalasz transparent proxy
<jacekowski> webnull: i tam sie bawisz
<webnull> hoho
<webnull> ale czy takie transparent proxy byłoby nie zauważalne?
<jacekowski> TRANSPARENT
<Drathir> tak tylko że autentyfikcja ciasteczek jak jest przeszłana to ktoś mógłby taki pakiet przechwycić odłączyć taka osobę i wysłać od siebie takie ciasteczko i serwer  przyjąłby go jako tego samego użytkownika?
<webnull> no dobra :-)
<jacekowski> Drathir: tak
<webnull> Drathir: ja przez zwykłego wiresharka jakiś czas temu potrafiłem w 2 minuty
<jacekowski> Drathir: i dlatego jak ukradniesz kogos ciasteczka to robisz co chcesz
<webnull> Drathir: przechwycić ciasteczko z facebooka i się nim zalogować
<webnull> jacekowski: tylko nie znasz hasła, i tu przychodzi z pomocą własnie take proxy :-)
<Drathir> to d za przeproszeniem nie zabezpieczenia...
<jacekowski> Drathir: wszystko tak robi
<jacekowski> Drathir: i nie da sie inaczej
<webnull> Drathir: http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/webnull/Bezpieczenstwo-Przechwytywanie-danych-WWW,24298.html
<jacekowski> Drathir: jesli nie uzywasz ssl w calosci serwisu
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/42sqppk> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<webnull> Drathir: prosty przykład klasycznego zastosowania wiresharka ;-)
<jacekowski> Drathir: i to do tego stopnia ze nie masz nic nasluchujacego na porcie 80
<jacekowski> Drathir: bo jak jakis user sie polaczy to wysle ciasteczka
<Dreadlish> hmm
<jacekowski> Drathir: internet i www nigdy nie bylo bezpieczne
<jacekowski> Drathir: i dalej nie jest
<Drathir> webnull: ale jak masz ciastko to nie potrzebne Ci hasło bo serwer go nie wymaga tylko ciastkiem sprawdza to głupie...
<Dreadlish> compal fl-90 - i już wiem jak inaczej nazywa sie mój lap :D
<jacekowski> Drathir: do czesci rzeczy wymagane jest potwierdzenie haslem
<webnull> Drathir: ale czasami chcesz hasło pomimo że serwer go nie chce :-)
<Drathir> powinna być ustalana szyfrowana sesja w której wszystkie hasła i ciastka lecą szyfrowane... Przy czym jeśli sesja zostanie zerwana to z automatu zostajesz wylogowany z serwera
<webnull> jacekowski: ale ten Twój sposób wymaga podłączenia się do sieci rozumiem
<webnull> jacekowski: ja działam bez podłączania się do sieci
<jacekowski> to samo
<Drathir> lipa takie zabezpieczenia...
<webnull> rozumiem, że nie trzeba się podłączać do sieci?
<qermit> Drathir: wystarczy ze bedziesz uzywal certyfikatu klienta
<Drathir> ja tam nie wiem jak przechwycić i wysłać ciasteczko, ale jeśli ja choć się nie znam dobrze teorię napisałem i się zgadza to to jest straszne...
<pt300> halo halo
<webnull> pt300: cześć
<Drathir> webnull: a jest możliwość postawienia się za użytkownikiem i w locie odebrania danych przekazania ich z własnego komputera i oddania odpowiedzi w fb przez swój zpowrotem do użytkownika?
<webnull> Drathir: oczywiście
<Diabelko> Drathir: o ile zrobisz to w czasie, który nie przekracza limitu czasu połączenia to tak
<Diabelko> bo jak to w locie będzie opóźnione to dupa raczej
<Drathir> wtedy wszystkie informacje na temat hasła zostają u Ciebie i jeśli dobrze myślę trzeba tylko dojść do tego w jaki sposób są szyfrowane bądź puścić program do deszyfrowania
<webnull> Drathir: http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/webnull/Bezpieczenstwo-w-sieci-publicznej,22565.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3rgp8ns> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<jacekowski> Drathir: dane nie sa szyfrowane
<jacekowski> Drathir: chyba ze uzywa klient https ( ssl )
<Drathir> moim zdaniem powinna być nawiązana osobna ciągłą sesja ssl z serwerem tylko do autoryzacji... I w przypadku jakiegokolwiek zerwania tej sesji powinno wyrzucać...
<jacekowski> Drathir: wtedy jestes w dupie bo jesli serwer uzywa porzadnych certyfikatow to dostanie klient wielki baner ze serwer podaje jakis lewy certyfikat
<jacekowski> Drathir: tego sie nie da zrobic
<jacekowski> Drathir: www tego nie potrafi
<Drathir> a nie ma czegoś takiego jak mieszany tryb ssl ?
<Drathir> wiem że będzie wyrzucać informacje że połączenie nie jest w pełni bezpieczne...
<jacekowski> jak mieszany tryb ssl?
<webnull> Drathir: może samo logowanie da się jakoś ochronić bez ssl http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/webnull/WWW-ochrona-danych-uzytkownika-teoria-troche-praktyki,24065.html
<kklimonda> Drathir: "nie w pełni bezpieczne" to praktycznie to samo co "niezabezpieczone" z punktu widzenia użytkownikia.
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3ebczw8> (at www.dobreprogramy.pl)
<Drathir> a teraz pytanie z innej strony dlaczego jeszcze nikt tego nie wymyślił ? Ani nad tym nie myśli?
<jacekowski> webnull: a to jest zwykle challenge response logowanie
<jacekowski> Drathir: jest ssl do tego
<jacekowski> Drathir: i to jest rozwiazanie, ale ludzie tego nie uzywaja bo maja to w dupie
<webnull> jacekowski: no coś takiego, tylko rzadko się coś takiego spotyka
<kklimonda> ssl jest drogi
<Drathir> webnull: tak z ciekawości jesteś właścicielem lub współ dobrych programów?
<webnull> Drathir: nie
<jacekowski> kklimonda: nie jest
<webnull> Drathir: bloggerem któremu już 3 razy wysłali koszulki :P
<jacekowski> kklimonda: ja place £100 za wildcarda na rok
<jacekowski> kklimonda: a wildcardy sa najdrozszymi certami
<kklimonda> jacekowski: dla większości stron jest zbyt drogi, bo tam £100 to się na hosting nie płaci ;)
<kklimonda> przez rok.
<jacekowski> normalne certy
<jacekowski> dla pojedynczej domeny
<jacekowski> to masz £30
<Drathir> kklimonda: w sensie że treść czyli obrazki nie będą mogą nie być szyfrowane,a Twoje dane uwierzytelniajace są...
<jacekowski> Drathir: i co ci to daje
<jacekowski> Drathir: przegladarka wysle cookie pytajac o obrazki
<kklimonda> Drathir: ale użytkownik nie wie co jest, a co nie jest szyfrowane. To już lepiej wszystko puścić SSLem
<jacekowski> Drathir: i jestes w dupie
<jacekowski> Drathir: jeszcze jakies genialne pomysly?
<kklimonda> jacekowski: obraki w innej domenie można zawsze trzymać, i jakoś to obchodzić, tylko po co.
<webnull> jacekowski: obrazki można trzymać na innej subdomenie/domenie
<webnull> jacekowski: facebook wydaje mi się, że tak robi
<harloczek> re
<jacekowski> subdomeny dostaja cookiesy z glownej domeny
<jacekowski> wiec musialbys calkiem inna domene miec
<webnull> no to osobna domena
<webnull> mają całkiem inną domenę na obrazki
<jacekowski> to rownie dobrze mozesz pelny ssl miec
<webnull> i zauważyłem, że tam cookies nie są wysyłane
<jacekowski> https://jacekowski.org/
<jacekowski> tak jak tu
<webnull> ale dlaczego fb ssla nie stosuje całkowitego?
<jacekowski> procesor
<jacekowski> ssl nie jest za darmo
<kklimonda> bo to zwiększa obciążenie serwerów
<webnull> w sumie to wiem
<kklimonda> i lekko zwiększa opóźnienie
<webnull> ale im nie zależy na użytkownikach?
<jacekowski> musieliby miec 2x tyle serwerow
<jacekowski> webnull: uzytkownicy maja to w dupie
<webnull> aaa.. to wszystko jasne!
<Drathir> ale swoją droga to i tak to głupie... Bo całą treść można podglądać...
<kklimonda> amazon kiedyś wyliczył, że każde 100ms kosztuje ich 1% zysków
<jacekowski> webnull: to tak na prawde jest zabezpieczenia przed nieistniejacym zagrozeniem
<jacekowski> webnull: logowanie maja po ssl, haslo nie leci plaintekstem
<gjm> Bry
<webnull> jacekowski: ale jednak ssl da się ominąć
<jacekowski> webnull: czyli nikt konta uzytkownikowi nie podpierdoli
<webnull> jacekowski: i są na to dwa sposoby :-)
<webnull> ja podpierdolę...
<jacekowski> webnull: to jest jeszcze trudniejsze
<webnull> :)
<jacekowski> webnull: bo nikt nie uzywa nieszyfrowanego wifi
<webnull> no jak nie...
<kklimonda> webnull: jak ktoś ma środki, czas i zaparcie, to żadne zabezpieczenia po stronie serwera nie uchronią użytkowników.
<Drathir> webnull: fajnie... A chociaż dobrej jakości?
<jacekowski> a na dslach i innych takich potrzebujesz sprzet powazniejszy
<webnull> pamiętajcie facebook jest wszędzie
<webnull> wszędzie są ludzie
<webnull> wszędzie są hotspoty.
<webnull> ostatnio kupiłem telefon - ma wbudowanego facebooka...
<Drathir> ja	ale wyśle pytanie jeśli o obrazki, ale ciastko puści po ssl
<jacekowski> tak, ale nie masz mozliwosci spowodowania ze orginalny pakiet nie dotrze
<webnull> znajomy też kupił całkiem inny telefon - też ma facebooka
<webnull> jacekowski: a Twój sposób?
<webnull> jacekowski: przecież Twoim sposobem wszystkie pakiety przechodzą przeze mnie prawda?
<jacekowski> bardzo skomplikowany
<Drathir> kklimonda: mnie dziwi dlaczego całość nie jest w ssl...
<jacekowski> Drathir: koszty
<webnull> jacekowski: no to powiedzmy najpierw musiałbym stać się ACCESS POINTEM prawda?
<jacekowski> Drathir: ssl zwieksza obciazenie serwerow drukrotnie
<jacekowski> webnull: no
<webnull> czyli ARP spoofing
<dKc> co w C++ znaczy int *&cos; ?
<jacekowski> webnull: nie
<webnull> ustawić się jako gateway klientowi
<Drathir> jacekowski: moje pomysły nie są wcale genialne, bo się w ogóle nie znam...
<webnull> jacekowski: a co?
<jacekowski> dKc: deklaracja zmiennej
<dKc> zwyklej?
<jacekowski> dKc: hmm
<webnull> MAC spoofing*
<jacekowski> dKc: to nie ma sensu
<webnull> podstawić się za router
<webnull> ustawić się klientowi jako gateway
<webnull> postawić proxy transparentne i filtrować ruch?
<kklimonda> dKc: referencja na wskaźnik na int?
<Drathir> nikt kto nie ma większej wiedzy...
<jacekowski> kklimonda: to nie jest prawidlowa konstrukcja
<dKc> ej no chyba wskaznik na referencje
<Dreadlish> y?
<kklimonda> jacekowski: musi być zainicializowana od razu (zakładam, że dKc wkleił tylko kawałek kodu) ale int *&x to poprawny kawałek kodu (chociaz brzydki imo)
<Drathir> jacekowski: rozumiem jeśli mała firma ale fb na takie koszta to chyba stać...
<jacekowski> Drathir: ehh
<jacekowski> Drathir: jesli by rozpierdalali pieniadze to by nie byli duzym facebookiem
<jacekowski> Drathir: tylko mala firma
<jacekowski> a moze nawet by nie istnieli
<jacekowski> Drathir: dla kazdej firmy zwiekszenie koszow dwukrotnie jest problemem
<jacekowski> Drathir: niezaleznie od rozmiaru
<dKc> kklimonda: tak jest w przykladzie algorytmu na drzewa AVL
<dKc> bo musze takie drzewko napisac jako prace domową
<dKc> :<
<webnull> jacekowski: czy dałoby się rozłączyć dany komputer z sieci przez wifi?
<dKc> i tak jest zainicjalizowana tak jakby, bo jest jako argument funkcji
<jacekowski> webnull: no daloby sie
<webnull> jacekowski: przykładowo wysyłając odpowiednio spreparowany pakiet
<webnull> a jak by to zrobić na masową skalę ;-)
<jacekowski> tylko przy otwartym wifi
<webnull> oczywiście, przy otwartym
<Drathir> jacekowski: to teraz zobacz znajdzie się osoba która dostanie się na konta bardziej znanych osób puści info w sieci te osoby to potwierdza i fb leży, a dlaczego? Bo oszczędzali na bezpieczeństwie...
<jacekowski> pierdolisz
<jacekowski> dane na facebooku sa publiczne i tak
<jacekowski> to raz
<kklimonda> Drathir: nie fb leży, bo nie fb został złamany, tylko sieć danej osoby.
<jacekowski> dwa, nie takie wycieki danych rozne firmy mialy i nic im nie bylo
<webnull> jacekowski: ale nie każdy może je publikować na każdym koncie ;-)
<Drathir> jacekowski: dobrze przekazana informacja robi niestety wielkie spustoszenia...
<jacekowski> trzy, facebook jest dziurawy i kazdy o tym wie
<webnull> teoretycznie można napisać sniffer który będzie przy pomocy zdobytych cookies automatycznie pisał na tablicy
<webnull> to bardzo proste
<jacekowski> Drathir: co 10 osoba ci poda haslo bez problemu
<webnull> haha, fakt.
<jacekowski> Drathir: wiec jak ktos ma wiecej niz 10 znajomych to mozesz sie wlamac na konto znajomego po prostu pytajac o haslo
<webnull> ale satysfakcja musi być też z pozyskania hasła własną metodą
<Drathir> kklimonda: ale zaufanie do serwisu spada... Bo jest możliwość, żeby tak się nie stało i to leży po stronie serwisu...
<kklimonda> Drathir: ale wszystkie serwisy mają taki sam problem, i do żadnego nie spada zaufanie z tego powodu.
<Drathir> tak poda, ale serwisy społecznościowe dla mas powinny mieć jak najbardziej zaawansowane zabezpieczenia praktycznie jak w bankach...
<kklimonda> Drathir: uruchomienie ssl dla całych strony zwiększa opóźnienia i koszta
<kklimonda> jak opóźnienia się zwiększają, to ludzie mniej chętnie na stronę wchodzą
<kklimonda> a dodatkowo trzeba płacić więcej za serwery
<Drathir> kklimonda: bo nie ma osób które by uświadamiały zwykłym użytkownikom tych zagrożeń...
<Dreadlish> heh
<Drathir> kklimonda: internet idzie do przodu łączą coraz lepsze...
<Drathir> osobiście wolałbym nawet i sekundę dłużej czekać, a to zapewne milisekundy ale żeby było bezpieczne...
<jacekowski> Drathir: nie milisekundy
<Drathir> to nie giełda że sekundy są ważne...
<kklimonda> Drathir: łącza nie mają nic do tego. Ustanowienie połączenia ssl jest robione w krokach, wymienia się ciągle dane server<->klient, i to trwa
<kklimonda> Drathir: ważne!
<jacekowski> Drathir: zeby ssl polaczenie zestawic masz znacznie dluzsza komunikacje
<kklimonda> Drathir: jak strona się bez ssl otwiera sekundę, a z ssl dwie to nagle jest dwa razy wolniej
<kklimonda> Drathir: tobie to nie przeszkadza, ale badania dowodzą, że ludziom to ogólnie przeszkadza
<Drathir> ok ale ustanawianie połączenia hashe itp wszystko tylko przy pierwszym logowania jest tworzone
<Drathir> czy podczas też są robione?
<Drathir> kklimonda: wystarczy że powiesz osobie, że jeśli tego nie ma osoba może przeglądać Twoje prywatne dane, osoba odrazu zmieni zdanie... A kłamstwem to nie jest...
<witkol> czym sformatować pendrive w systemie vfat ?? ktoś wie moż e
<Drathir> to firmy mają gdzieś użytkowników i zarabiają ich kosztem a jeśli pokazać że robia z użytkowników za przeproszeniem tzw. łosi to nie wiem czy użytkownicy będą zadowoleni...
<Kwpolska> witkol: mkfs
<witkol> no tylko jak określić jakie urządzenie skoro go niewidz a jest sprawne
<Drathir> odmontuj
<kklimonda> Drathir: nikt sobie tym gitary nie zawraca poza geekami
<Drathir> chyba jak zamontowane nie zrobisz formata
<Drathir> kklimonda: bo nikt nie uświadamia zwykłych użytkowników...
<kklimonda> Drathir: no ale przecież była wielka afera jaki to fb jest straszny, i jak wiele danych jest publicznych a po miesiącu cisza. Więc nikogo to tak naprawdę nie obchodzi.
<witkol> Kwpolska,  dzięki zaczynam się chyba rozleniwiać i z okienkami żyć tylko zapomiałem o mkfs
<ari-tczew> facebook?
<Drathir> kklimonda: tak była afera,ale nic nie było prosto wytłumaczone żeby każdy nawet kto się nie zna zobaczył jak to w teorii i praktyce jest przerażające...
<webnull> Drathir: daj linka
<Drathir> do ?
<webnull> Drathir: "afery"
<Drathir> już szukam... Ale to było coś z dostępem do plików użytkownika...
<Drathir> dane adresy email chyba czy jakoś tak
<witkol> kto ma zainstalowanego bt4 na pendraku jakimś ???
<witkol> przyznać się bez bicia ;) hehhe
<witkol> jak to zrobić
<Dreadlish> zainstalować
<witkol> he he ale jak z ubuntu się niedało już miał coś koło 90 procent i byka wywalił mi
<Drathir> http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Open-Compute-Project-Facebook-publishes-specifications-for-efficient-data-centres-1224645.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3hs8zow> (at www.h-online.com)
<Drathir> http://www.h-online.com/security/features/CSI-Internet-HQ-1050609.html
<sysek> http://www.ubucentrum.net/2011/04/usuniety-deweloper-odpowiada-na-zarzuty.html
<sysek> ;)
<Stirlitz> a kto to jest ta społeczność? i czemu stawia zarzuty?
<Kwpolska> Stirlitz: developerzy jebuntu?
<root___> Witam. Jakie waszym zdaniem IDE języka C pod linuxa?
<sysek> jeszcze raz
<sysek> i po polsku
<BlessJah> root___: vim i gcc
<BlessJah> root___: jak juz chcesz je bardziej zaawansowane to vim, gcc i garsc skryptow w bashu
<root___> Ok. Dzięki. Dobrego wieczoru wszystkim
<BlessJah> nie wierzę
<BlessJah> zadowolony klient?
<sysek> olal mnie
<BlessJah> jeszcze raz
<BlessJah> i po polsku
<BlessJah> uzywajac polskich znakow nie robisz nikomu laski
<BlessJah> ;-P
<BlessJah> sysek: ale swoja droga ciekawe czy wróci
<BlessJah> z pytaniem jak wyjść z vim-a
<sysek> na pewno wroci
<sysek> ja nadal nie umiem obslugiwac vima
<BlessJah> ja umiem wejsc w tryb insert
<BlessJah> i wiem jak wyjsc z zapisaniem i bez zapisania
<BlessJah> to wystarczy
<BlessJah> :q! i :wq
<BlessJah> ot cała filozofia
<bdfhjk2> :x
<BlessJah> a mówią że vim taki trudny do opanowania
<bdfhjk2> krócej
<bdfhjk2> :-)
<BlessJah> bdfhjk2: czlowiek uczy sie całe życie
<bdfhjk2> to prawda
<bdfhjk2> ja i tak preferuje Geany
<BlessJah> ja tez
<BlessJah> nano i geany
<BlessJah> nano najczesciej uzywam bo rzadko kiedy potrzebuje feature'ów geany i wogóle GUI
<amikot> jak wrażenia z nowego skype ? :)
<BlessJah> a nano ma kolorowanie składni
<bdfhjk2> chociaż i tak teraz głównie korzystam z QTCreatora
<bdfhjk2> Wykonanie procesu potomnego "skype-wrapper" (Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu) się nie powiodło
<bdfhjk2> na razie tyle mam z nowego Skype :-)
<BlessJah> ktos uzywa duplicity?
<BlessJah> czy to jego "skomplikowana" obsluga jest tak skomplikowana jak obsluga tar czy rsynca?
<BlessJah> znaczy trzeba przeczytac manuala i zapisac sobie 5 flag ktore bedzie sie uzywalo?
<kichawa> nano ssie dupe
<BlessJah> wyglada na to ze to skomplikowanie duplicity polega na spisaniu/zapamietaniu 5 flag
<BlessJah> kichawa: ciekawa technika, nie probowalem tego nigdy
<kichawa> chcesz riposte ?
<BlessJah> śmiało
<BlessJah> jak już zripostujesz, chętnie wysłucham argumentów na poparcie tezy
 * kichawa ugryzl sie w jezyk
<kichawa> juz efektu by nie bylo
<BlessJah> a co chciałeś powiedzieć?
<kichawa> szybciej wyedytujesz i zamkniesz plik w vim niz w nano :<
<kichawa> BlessJah: innym razem [;
<BlessJah> to żaden argument
<BlessJah> zrobię to szybciej w tym, co znam
<BlessJah> choćby i miał być to word
<BlessJah> (edycja kodu w wordzie? to trzeba być hardcorem)
<kichawa> sprowadzajac to co mowisz to podstaw - dlatego ludzie korzystaja z windy
<kichawa> *do
<BlessJah> niekoniecznie
<BlessJah> nauka windowsa i powiedzmy ubuntu zajmuje tyle samo czasu i kosztuje tyle samo wysilku
<BlessJah> nawet biorac pod uwage mniejsza i bardziej scentralizowana dystrybucje materialow pomocniczych (fora etc) dla ubuntu
<kichawa> grzezniesz w tym samym zlym rozumowaniu
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> próbujesz porównać ubuntu do gentoo
<BlessJah> windowsa uzywaja dlatego ze go uzywaja
<BlessJah> od podstawowki dzieci sie ucza windowsa
<BlessJah> no i na windowsie jest wiecej gier
<kichawa> "nauka windowsa i powiedzmy ubuntu zajmuje tyle samo czasu i kosztuje tyle samo wysilku"
<kichawa> nano to notatnik, word i wszystko czego uczysz sie na windzie
<kichawa> ale to nadal jedna sciezka
<kichawa> 19:59 < BlessJah> windowsa uzywaja dlatego ze go uzywaja
<BlessJah> jeszcza linijka poniżej
<kichawa> ludzie zabijaja swoje dzieci dlatego ze ich zabijaja
<BlessJah> bo tak wyrwane z kontekstu
<BlessJah> uzywaja bo uzywaja
<BlessJah> uzywaja od poczatku wiec nie wiedza ze jest alternatywa
<BlessJah> nie wiedza ze jest alternatywa wiec sie nie skusza jak sie o niej dowiedza
<kichawa> co za tym idzie Tobie lepiej sie ogarnac w nano
<kichawa> ale nie o to chodzi w tym wywodzie
<BlessJah> bo windowsa znaja a linuksa musielby sie uczyc
<BlessJah> kichawa: mi nano wystarcza
<kichawa> idac dalej wylacz wszystkie repa ubu, po co sie maja meczyc
<BlessJah> mam kolorowanie skladni a jak naciskam klawisze to na ekranie pojawiaja sie literki
<BlessJah> czego moge wiecej pragnac?
<BlessJah> kichawa: niekoniecznie
<BlessJah> kichawa: jestes ty
<BlessJah> ty potrzebujesz kombajnu do kodu
<BlessJah> wiec uzywasz vima
<BlessJah> jest szybszy
<BlessJah> ja mam do ogarnięcia max 100 linijkowy skrypt
<BlessJah> albo kilkuset linijkowy config
<BlessJah> ^W do szukania, ^O zapisania, ^X zamyka
<BlessJah> wszystko
<BlessJah> kolorowanie skladni do tego
<BlessJah> jeslibym potrzebowal potegi vima, bo wiem, vim jest szybszy w uzyciu i ma bardzo przydatne bajery, uzywalbym vima
<BlessJah> ale zadowalam sie nano
<kichawa> nie rozmawiamy o tym co Tobie starcza lub mi, dla mnie mozesz kodzic na perforowanym papierze
<BlessJah> kichawa: z ta roznica ze ja wiem ze jest vim i swiadomie z niego rezygnuje
<BlessJah> kichawa: punkt dla ciebie, mieliśmy się dowiedzieć dlaczego nano ssie dupę
<kichawa> co tez uczyniles sam powyzej ^_^
<BlessJah> ja zamiast obalić argument że ty zrobisz coś w vim szybciej zacząłem się rozwodzić
<BlessJah> no więc?
<BlessJah> dlaczego ssie dupę, oświeć mnie bo sam nie widzę
<kichawa> j.w.
<BlessJah> no wiec?
<BlessJah> chodzi o to ze sam przyznalem ze vimem jest szybciej?
<kichawa> da
 * kichawa &
<BlessJah> no więc ja powtórzę
<BlessJah> vima trzeba się najpierw nauczyć
<BlessJah> niektórzy, w tym ja, nie potrzebuję tych ficzerów
<BlessJah> więc nauka vima nie ma dla nas sensu
<BlessJah> kichawa: łapiesz?
<BlessJah> kichawa: nie neguję tego że vim jest potężniejszy
<BlessJah> ale jedno narzędzie nie zaspokoi wszystkich
<BlessJah> więc nie możesz powiedzieć że nano ssie dupę, bo nie ma wyrażeń regularnych
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: ty piszesz w nano?
<Dreadlish> nano \m/
<Dreadlish> :D
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: tak
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: okazyjnie w vimie, ale tylko jak mam kasować dużo linii
<Dreadlish> wtedy dd
<Dreadlish> dd
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: 9 veteran unix admin traits: 1. nie uzywamy sudo, 2. uzywamy vi, nie emacsa, a napewno nie pico i nano
<Dreadlish> dd
<Dreadlish> dd
<Dreadlish> i leci
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: znam w vimie :q! :wq id :dl
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: :x
<Dreadlish> ja używam sudo
<BlessJah> drugi który mi to mówi
<Dreadlish> bo nie chce mi sie cały czas klepać su -
<Dreadlish> i hasła =.=
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: http://kwpl.tk/hM3GE9
<Dreadlish> wthefuckisthat?
<BlessJah> no właśnie?
<kichawa> Dreadlish: klepania jak malpa dd to nie jest zbyt dobry pomysl [;
<BlessJah> właściwie :dl powinienem zastąpić sedem albo egrepem
<BlessJah> kichawa: załapałeś w końcu?
<Maxim128> cześc wszystkim!
<BlessJah> kichawa: no nic, liczylem na to ze zrozumiesz, ze dla znającego tylko młotek, każdy problem wygląda jak gwóźdź
<BlessJah> kichawa: no offence, grunt że umiesz sobie tym młotkiem poradzić
 * BlessJah goes away
<Maxim128> BlessJah:...który trzeba wbić. No cóż. Inteligencja niektórych nie powala:<
 * Drathir hmmm...
<Maxim128> ja mam takie pytanie: jakie bedzie domyślne środowisko graficzne w ubuntu 11
<webnull> Nie będzie środowiska graficznego.
<Maxim128> jak to nie będzie? w 10 było GNOME
<ChaosEngine> re
<Nerihsa> no zwyczajnie
<Nerihsa> ludzie poznali linuxa to i poznaja tryb tekstowy
<Maxim128> Drahtir: nad czym tak myslisz?
<czester> Re.
<Drathir> co ciekawego się tu dzieje...
<Maxim128> ale będzie można z repozytoriów pobrać sobie?
<Drathir> w linuksie prawie jak nie wszystko można...
<Morfeusz888> witam
<Nerihsa> nyoro~n
<Drathir> privjet...
<Kwpolska> Drathir: Привет!
<ari-tczew> Kwpolska: здравствуй
<ari-tczew> sysek: na ubucentrum jest już moja odpowiedź. pinguję ciebie, bo wczoraj mnie poinformowałeś, że w ogóle jest taki artykuł.
<sysek> ari-tczew: dalem pare godzin temu tu linka
<sysek> czytalem odpowiedz
<ari-tczew> sysek: ok
<jacekowski> ari-tczew: i po co sie w ogole zapisywales do tego kolka
<jacekowski> ari-tczew: ten caly CoC to jest jakis smieszny
<Enlik> Pewnie bez tego nic nie mozna tam zrobic
<ari-tczew> jacekowski: nie lubie takiego gadania
<Enlik> (nie chwaląc, nie ganiąc)
<ari-tczew> jacekowski: jak bym wiedział, że taki będzie bieg zdarzeń, nic  bym nie robił
<ari-tczew> jacekowski: tak więc te mądrości schowaj sobie w buty
<ari-tczew> Enlik: dokładnie.
<ari-tczew> na dzień dobry trzeba haczyk zaznaczyć.
<jacekowski> a w zasadzie to o co poszlo
<jacekowski> komus powiedziales ze jest czarny i powinien zostac w afryce?
<jacekowski> bo tak w zasadzie to sie dalo zrozumiec
<jacekowski> tzn. nie dokladnie tak
<jacekowski> ale cos w ten desen
<ari-tczew> jacekowski: nie było nic rasistowskiego, ale nie lubie koła wzajemnej adoracji
<ari-tczew> i udawania, że wszystko jest OK kiedy nie jest
<ari-tczew> jak jednemu kolesiowi wypomniałem, że przez jeden upload zrobił kilka błędów to wielkie halo
<ari-tczew> jak tak można
<ari-tczew> przecież trzeba go jeszcze przeprosić za to, że zrobił błędy i poprawić za niego
<jacekowski> ja widzialem ze podobno chciales mu prawa do uploadowania zabrac
<ari-tczew> jacekowski: napisałem, że za takie działania powinno sie zabierać upload access
<ari-tczew> i wtedy cukier im wszystkim skoczył
<ari-tczew> dżizas
<jacekowski> troche drastycznie
<fi9o> Waśnie niczym te w PLD Linux swego czasu :D
<ari-tczew> no ale nic nie można im powiedzieć
<ari-tczew> bo zaraz sie obrażają
<Enlik> fi9o: też mi sie skojarzylo! :)
<fi9o> ari-tczew: A jak wytlumaczysz cos komu kto wie lepiej...
<jacekowski> chociaz w sumie od uploadowania niebezpiecznych paczek jest ppa i takie tam
<ari-tczew> raz napisałem, żeby nie popełnił samobójstwa
<Enlik> Ale tam ktos pisał do specow i/lub changelogow
<fi9o> Enlik: Nie poszlo bezposrednio o to.
<ari-tczew> wrażliwi jak kobiety
<fi9o> Enlik: Problem byl wieksze i trwal kilka lat.
<Enlik> fi9o: no nie wiem dokladnie, ale to pewnie przeważyło
<fi9o> ;]
<ari-tczew> albo słuchajcie tego, bo to najlepsze
<ari-tczew> raz jeden gość pragnął wręcz, abym go nauczył robić aktualizacje bezpieczeństwa
<ari-tczew> ok, no problem
<fi9o> Enlik: Odebrane rw zostalo dobrego czlowiekowi(nie mowie o charakterze, ale o umiejetnosciach) za to ostatnio doszlo ze 3 nowych ;)
<ari-tczew> umówiliśmy sie na necie według czasu UT
<ari-tczew> UTC
<ari-tczew> no i nie zjawił się
<ari-tczew> potem przyszedł i że przeprasza, bo musiał wyjechać i że teraz może
<ari-tczew> a ja mu na to, teraz to ja nie moge
<numb> Chyba już się kiedyś pytałem ale co tam... Którą czcionkę polecacie do terminala?
<Enlik> fi9o: no to dobrze swiadczy o dystrybucji ;)
<ari-tczew> trzeba było jakieś info puścić
<fi9o> numb: terminus
<ari-tczew> i wyszło na to, że ja jestem ten zły
<numb> fi9o: terminus już mnie trochę męczy.
<ari-tczew> bo ja jestem be i niewyrozumiały :(
 * Enlik slaps ari-tczew 
 * numb bitchslaps ari-tczew
<fi9o> No ja jak nie terminus to mam bitstream vera sans mono
<fi9o> numb: ^
<ari-tczew> chyba każdego wpienia jak ktoś sam prosi o meeting a potem nie zjawia sie, no ludzie
<Enlik> Monospace
<Maxim128> ari-tczew: to mu dobrze napisałeś. A spytałeś czemu chce to zrobic
<ari-tczew> Maxim128: ale co zrobić? nauczyć sie?
<ari-tczew> no chyba po to, żeby umieć
<ari-tczew> i od tego sie właśnie wszystko zaczeło
<ari-tczew> bo jak sie okazało, wykazałem, że jestem rude i to jest niezgodne z CoC
<ari-tczew> człowiek chciał czas poświęcić, żeby żółtodzioba nauczyć i jeszcze ci posłali donos
<ari-tczew> nie wiem dla nich moje zachowanie było co najmniej niegrzeczne
<ari-tczew> a ja uważam, że to normalna reakcja na wystawienie do wiatru
<ari-tczew> taka nasza polska mentalność, żeby w kasze nie dać sobie dmuchać. ;)
<jacekowski> bo dla ubuntu nie warto sie poswiecac
<jacekowski> oni maja w dupie to jak to dziala
<jacekowski> ( na co komu pulseaudio i niestabilne jeszcze nouveau )
<Maxim128> ari-tczew napisałeś o samobójstwie a ja spytałem się czy go spytałes czemu chce to zrobic
<ari-tczew> Maxim128: nie chodzi o to.
<jacekowski> a jak chce to niech robi jego sprawa
<ari-tczew> ja napisałem tak z dozą złościwości
<ari-tczew> tylko chłopie nie popełnij samobójstwa
<ari-tczew> nie że on chciał zrobić
<Enlik> To na kanale bylo?
<Maxim128> jacekowski: potwierdzam, mi nie działa pulseaudio więc przeniosłem sie na esound;)
<ari-tczew> tylko chciałem w ten sposób podważyć wysoki poziom sztywniactwa jaki tam panuje
<Enlik> esound! o.O
<ari-tczew> Enlik: no na kanale
<jacekowski> w ogole wszystko co lennart pottering napisal jest zle
<jacekowski> avahi
<jacekowski> pulseaudio
<jacekowski> systemd
<ari-tczew> po prostu chciałem napisać, żeby tak sie nie spinali
<jacekowski> i inny syf
<Maxim128> ari-tczew: a o co? wytłumacz, bo co dopiero na irca wszedłem
<Enlik> ari-tczew: za mało emotkuf może
<ari-tczew> Maxim128: no wytłumaczyłem teraz 2 minuty temu, wczytaj sie
<ari-tczew> [21:27] <ari-tczew> po prostu chciałem napisać, żeby tak sie nie spinali
<Enlik> O faktycznie, Lennart P. z Avahi ma cos wspolnego
<Maxim128> ok mam
<jacekowski> ma
<jacekowski> i powinien zginac
<jacekowski> badz nie pisac wiecej zadnego kodu
<Enlik> jacekowski: w skrocie co z tym systemd, ze twierdziesz, ze takie zle?
<ari-tczew> no i powiedzcie sami, kto tu ma racje?
<Enlik> Koncepcja?
<jacekowski> Enlik: wyszlo spod reki lennarta
<Enlik> No wyszlo, i ma trafic do Fedory nawet
<Enlik> Ciekawym
<Maxim128> ja też
<jacekowski> kolejny koncept ktory rozwiazuje problem ktory nie istnieje
<jacekowski> w sposob ktory jest niekompatybilny
<kklimonda> jacekowski: gadasz jak potłuczony, systemd i upstart rozwiązują ten sam problem i można do nich dodać warstwę kompatybilności z sysvinit
<jacekowski> dokladnie
<Dreadlish> systemd potrzebuje dbusa
<Dreadlish> i tu sie kończy moja przygoda z nim ;d
<Enlik> Co go teraz nie potrzebuje
<jacekowski> upstart jest czyms co przyspiesza wszystko
<jacekowski> systemd nie bardzo
<Dreadlish> Enlik: sysv :D
<jacekowski> tzn. nie robi nic ponad upstarta
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: narzekasz :P
<Enlik> Dreadlish: moje pyt. nie ograniczalo sie do systemu init ;P
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> irssi na przykład
<Dreadlish> coreutils
<Dreadlish> gcc
<Dreadlish> dużo :D
<jacekowski> i wymaga modyfikacji samych programow zeby byly kompatybilne z nim
<jacekowski> nie skryptow startowych
<Enlik> Dreadlish: hehe
<kklimonda> jacekowski: no ale systemd rozwiązuje jeszcze jeden problem - nie został napisany przez Canonical ;)
<jacekowski> ale zostal napisany przez lennarta
<jacekowski> i z dwojga zlego, wole canonical
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: jakie masz DE? :P
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: teraz już wszystko dbusa potrzebuje, więc to słaby argument.
<firemark> pytanie dla ludzi
<firemark> kto idzie na BEC?
<jacekowski> kklimonda: ale cos krytycznego do dzialania systemu nie powinno wymagac czegos tak skomplikowanego jak dbus
<Enlik> jacekowski: może wchłonie do srodka dbus i SOLVED
 * Enlik zatrolował
<Enlik> Ale kto wie, tak po prawdzie
<kklimonda> jacekowski: afair upstart i systemd potrafią sobie poradzić bez dbusa - tylko ie mają pełnej funkcjonalności.
<TheNumb> Obvious troll is obvious.
<jacekowski> a w ogole, jechal za mna jakis koles golfem wczoraj
<jacekowski> tak z 20cm ode mnie
<Enlik> TheNumb: i tam.
<TheNumb> jacekowski: chciał dać buzi.
<jacekowski> blondi na siedzeniu pasazera u niego
<jacekowski> i tak jakby chcial wyprzedzic albo cos
<jacekowski> tylko po co jak kolejka cala przede mna jedzie
<jacekowski> i w ogole strasznie agresywnie jakos jechal
<TheNumb> jacekowski: no buzi chciał i tyle ._.
<jacekowski> nadeplem na hamulec
<jacekowski> blondi malo co szyby nie rozbila
<jacekowski> ale nic go to nie nauczylo
<jacekowski> dalej 20cm za mna
<jacekowski> ale jade dalej
<jacekowski> koles skrecil za mna
<jacekowski> pod sklepem stanalem
<jacekowski> i koles obok
<Enlik> o.O
<jacekowski> ta, pojechal za mna
<jacekowski> jak sie okazuje koles tez z polski
<TheNumb> jacekowski: w blondi też z polski?
<TheNumb> s/w/a/
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> ale zaczal cos krzyczec po angielsku
<TheNumb> jacekowski: składnie?
<sloma> witam wszystkich!
<jacekowski> nie skladnie
<jacekowski> zrozumialem z tego tyle ze angielski
<sloma> mam adapter irda na usb
<dKc> jak w ubuntu najszybciej wywolac jakies okienko?
<dKc> z informacja jakas?
<sloma> lsusb pokazuje "Bus 002 Device 007: ID 07d0:4959 Dazzle Kingsun KS-959 Infrared Adapter"
<dKc> takie z bębenkami
<sloma> chcę teraz sterować Banshee pilotem
<jacekowski> a ja tak stoje i czekam czy mu sie znudzi czy co, i czy moze nie wyciagnac jakiegos ciezkiego narzedzia z bagaznika
<sloma> da się?
<jacekowski> sloma: lirc
<jacekowski> sloma: ale pokaz dmesg
<sloma> dobra
<sloma> lol, ale tego dużo jest :/
<jacekowski> sloma: wklej.org
<jacekowski> jak zrozumialem ze koles z polski, ( blondi do niego po polsku gadala )
<klawiszowy> bry
<sloma> http://wklej.org/id/510203/ chyba trochę się nie zmieściło, ale to co ważne raczej jest
<jacekowski> to mu powiedzialem ze nastepnym razem jak go zobacze tak blisko mojego zderzaka to depne hamulec do konca i nie puszcze
<jacekowski> sloma: lirc ci potrzebny
<sloma> jakim poleceniem się konfiguruje lirc?
<jacekowski> google
<jacekowski> lirc to jest kilka plikow konfiguracyjnych
<jacekowski> + potrzebujesz sobie plik do twojego pilota
<Psotnick> jacekowski: on już poszedł
<Drathir> firefox 4 64bit
<Drathir> ciekawe czy to oficjalne czy po jakichś przeróbkach...
<dKc> poleci mi ktos jakis programik do wyciagania dzwieku z filmikow z youtube?
<michalos> witam
<michalos> co polecacie do zabawy z wirtualizacja systemow? w domowych warunkach? VMWare ESX? Chciałbym potestować różne systemy, zrobić sieć lokalna, samba itd.  pobawić się ;)
<czester> michalos: Cokolwiek.
<czester> michalos: Np. VirtualBox.
<jacekowski> michalos: vmware esx jest platne
<czester> To pytanie jest głupie.
<czester> To tak jakbyś zapytał który kolor będzie dla Ciebie lepszy
<jacekowski> michalos: vmware esxi jest darmowe ale wymaga sprzetu na ktorym sie to uruchomi
<czester> Albo czego się napić. Wody, piwa, wódki czy wina.
<jacekowski> oczywiscie ze wodki
<czester> Nie.
<czester> Odpowiedź brzmi - tego na co masz ochotę. Mam to w dupie.
<michalos> ale mnie zmieszaliście z błotem;p
<czester> Vmware lepsze bo płatne. Ma lepsze ficzery.
<michalos> Xen darmowy?
<jacekowski> robi to samo
<michalos> albo OpenVZ?
<czester> michalos: Robią to samo.
<jacekowski> czester: w kwestii ficzerow to xen jest na rowni
<TheNumb> czester: gałę?
<czester> TheNumb: Jeśli lubisz.
<jacekowski> jesli ladnego gui nie uwazamy za ficzer
<TheNumb> czester: mhm
<czester> jacekowski: Mam na myśli integrację z hostem.
<czester> jacekowski: Vmware i Parallels wyprzedzają w tej dziedzinie VB
<czester> Bo w Parallels mogę sobie przeciągnąc plik z okna na biurko. W VB nie za bardzo.
<michalos> to mówicie, że obojętnie co wybiorę, mogę się smiało bawić? ;p
<michalos> czy 2GB na kilka systemow starczy?
<czester> michalos: Jeśli jeszcze tego nie zrozumiałeś to tak.
<jacekowski> michalos: nie bardzo
<czester> michalos: Nie. Masz mało ramu.
<jacekowski> michalos: jeden, moze dwa wcisniesz
<Misiur> michalos: 4GB ubuntu 10.04 + XP = zawiechy
<jacekowski> czester: a w kwestii vmware, mam sobie starego dosowego softa
<jacekowski> czester: i vmware sie zesralo
<Misiur> ja mam virtualbox'a
<jacekowski> czester: bo obsluga vesa bios extension jakas lewa byla
<jacekowski> czester: jedynie virtualbox podolal
<Misiur> ale nie odpalę dużego layoutu na XP mając włączone FF4 na ubuntu
<jacekowski> czester: i dosbox po sporym hakowaniu implementacji vesy
<michalos> Misiur: 4GB i jeszcze mało? czy aby nie przesadzasz?;p
<jacekowski> michalos: samo ubuntu zuzywa z 2G
<TheNumb> Misiur: bo to buntu. Postaw jakieś normalne distro ;z
<czester> michalos: Ja mam 8G ramu.
<czester> michalos: W laptopie.
<jacekowski> czester: ale ty masz osx i sie nie liczysz
<TheNumb> czester: MBP 2009? :P
<czester> TheNumb: 2010
<TheNumb> czester: :O
<Misiur> TheNumb: zostało tak po zabawie z aircrack'iem pare miesięcy temu, teraz się zobaczy
<Misiur> michalos: serio, całkowicie mi system zawieszało :o
<Misiur> chyba miałem 2.5 dla ubu + 1.5 dla xp
<michalos> na laptopie mam 3GB ale nie chce tu bawić się wirtualizacją, wolałem na stacjonarce ;)
<michalos> to sie chyba nie pobawie;p
<michalos> no to jak sie kształcić, sucha wiedza z kartek to nic, wszystko w praktyce wychodzi ;)_
<czester> Ooooooo
<czester> Virtualbox wstał na Lionie :D
<czester> Pięęęęęęknie :D
<jacekowski> czester: w tych makbukach sa dwa dyski?
<czester> Jeden.
<czester> Ja chcę zmodować mojego i wsadzić drugi.
<jacekowski> hmm, bo ja gdzies widzialem ze ma jeden z systemem do bootu i wszystkiego
<jacekowski> jakies ssd czy cos
<jacekowski> a reszta na normalnym
<czester> Nie. Żaden tak nie ma.
<Psotnick> jakaś firma chciała coś takiego robić
<czester> To były plotki o nadchodzących pro, które jak wyszły - nie miały tego ;-)
<Psotnick> nie mówię o Apple akurat
<czester> Ja mówię do jacekowski.
<Psotnick> ahm, przepraszam
<lwoup> cześć
<lwoup> jaki jest najlepszy kalendarz na Ubuntu który ładnie się integruje, nie ma zbędnych pierdół i wyświetla powiadomienia na pulpicie?
<lwoup> oprócz Sunbirda
<lwoup> honk
<kasiawska> hej ho hopsa
<lwoup> ?
<Drathir> http://www.start64.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5148:ubuntu-1104-i686-vs-i686-pae-vs-x8664&catid=35:64bit-linux&Itemid=83
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3wsma3w> (at www.start64.com)
<Drathir> oj nie ten...
<lwoup> zbrzydło mi 11.04
<lwoup> niech dopracują te Unity
<Drathir> http://www.start64.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=5126:firefox-40-64bit-version&catid=25:64bit-internet-software&Itemid=75
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3k5kuum> (at www.start64.com)
<lwoup> Przekliniak to bot?
<Mussious> zazwyczaj
<Mussious> potrafi też być człowiekiem
<lwoup> ale super, są tu jeszcze jakieś boty?
<Drathir> przekliniak to mądry bot...
<Mussious> chyba nie, ale co jest w tym super?
<lwoup> a umie rozmawiać?
<Psotnick> prawie jak ai
<Drathir> same boty tutaj...
<Drathir> czasem czymś zaskoczy...
<Psotnick> a pomoże mi ktoś przetłumaczyć jedno zdanie po Niemiecku?
<kasiawska> Drathir też jest botem
<lwoup> naprawdę?
<kasiawska> no
 * Drathir jestem botem i jest mi z tym dobrze...
<lwoup> mogę przetłumaczyć, miałem tróje z niemca
<kasiawska> Drathir specjalnie dla Ciebie : http://media.englishrussia.com/new_images/villageglamour-100.jpg prawdziwy króliczek plejboja
<Psotnick> http://www.history.ucsb.edu/faculty/marcuse/classes/133c/133CwImages/DDR60sLuftBridgeMap600pxw.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3zhvfgu> (at www.history.ucsb.edu)
<Psotnick> co tu jest napisane?
<Drathir> arm 64bit
<lwoup> lmao
<Psotnick> kasiawska: chyba chomiczek, albo świnka
<lwoup> taka świnia to ma fajnie
<kasiawska> Psotnick lew morski bym pokusiła się o stwierdzenie
<Psotnick> w każdym razie zwierzątko
<lwoup> nie obrażaj!
<kasiawska> tego nie potrafię określić: http://media.englishrussia.com/new_images/villageglamour-54.jpg
<lwoup> ...lwów morskich :D
<lwoup> to jest emo-gotycki, przerośnięty chomik
<kasiawska> lwoup nie chciałam urazić Twoich lwich uczuć, wybacz
<Dreadlish> narazie
<lwoup> wybaczam
<lwoup> dobra, spadam
<lwoup> jutro poniedziałek
<lwoup> niech moc będzie z wami
<czester> iPad dosłownie:-P
<czester> http://instagr.am/p/DCIFt/?ref=nf
<michalos> zajmuje się tu ktoś B2B?
<czester> Nie sądze. Chyba, że B2B uprawia się w gimnazjach.
<kasiawska> business to business?
<michalos> tak bazy biznesowe
<Drathir> http://thessdreview.com/hardware/kingston-hyperx-t1-ddr3-1600-cl9-review-great-memory-at-a-great-price/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/66zg4qm> (at thessdreview.com)
<michalos> bazy danych firm
<kasiawska> ja to znam tylko w teorii :D
<michalos> bo dostałem oferte na email od goscia ktory chce mi opchnac baze z panoramy firm
<kasiawska> oja
<michalos> ale takie bazy pewnie legalne nie sa;)
<kasiawska> nie prawda
<kasiawska> znaczy
<michalos> legalne?
<kasiawska> mogą ale nie muszą
<kasiawska> w sensie
<michalos> w sumie dane sa publicznie dostepne
<kasiawska> tak, panorama firm ma status administratora bazy
<kasiawska> i think so przynajmniej :D
<michalos> ale czy takie zbieranie informacji z ich podstron jest legalne i pozniejsza sprzedaz?
<kasiawska> hm
<kasiawska> zależy właśnie czego baza dotyczy
<michalos> baza emaili
<michalos> telefonow
<michalos> podstawowe informacje
<kasiawska> czyli standard
<kasiawska> wait
<kasiawska> zobaczę tylko regulamin ich
<Drathir> nie no jeśli tylko dane publicznie dostępne to raczej legalne...
<Drathir> tylko napisać skrypt żeby to wszystko zebrał i czas żeby zapisał...
<kasiawska> wg ustawy o ochronie danych osobowych
<kasiawska> jeśli to nie są dane osobowe (czyli nie dotyczą osoby fizycznej, które dosłownie tą osobę identyfikują)
<kasiawska> to ogólnie te dane nie są chronione ustawą
<kasiawska> ogólnie
<kasiawska> w regulaminie panoramy firm aka eniro
<kasiawska> jest info, że
<czester> Ja tu włączam Windows, a on, że ma 44000 rzeczy do zaktualizowania :D
<kasiawska> eniro będzie wykorzystywał dane w celach marketingowych
<kasiawska> cel marketingowy - sprzedaż
<kasiawska> eniro jest firmą o statusie administratora baz
<kasiawska> więc ma prawo do sprzedaży
<michalos> to rozumiem
<kasiawska> czyli zakup bazy z punktu prawnego jest legalny
<kasiawska> łoja studia jednak się przydają :D
<michalos> ale czy np. pobieranie info przez "boty" i zapisywanie do bazy i pozniejsza sprzedaz?
<michalos> jest "legalna"
<kasiawska> bazę tworzysz Ty czy oni
<michalos> no np. ja
<kasiawska> łoo nie ma np.
<kasiawska> oni mogą Ci bazę przekazać za umową
<kasiawska> ale Ty nie możesz korzystać tak z ich źródeł
<michalos> ale przeciez informacje sa publicznie udostepnione?;p
<Drathir> michalos: te dane są publicznie dostępne, firmy specjalnie podają te dane z myślą żeby ktoś je znalazł...
<kasiawska> ale one pozwalają administrować danymi dla firmy
<kasiawska> z tobą nie mają umowy
<kasiawska> ty w celach informacyjnych możesz te dane wykorzystać
<kasiawska> cel informacyjny to nie jest cel stworzenia bazy - nie jesteś adminem bazy i chuj
<kasiawska> jak ktoś się dowie, to jest zwykła kradzież
<kasiawska> przykro mi
<jacekowski> zakup bazy bezposrednio od pf jest legalny
<jacekowski> ale wyssanie bazy od nich i sprzedawanie samemu
<jacekowski> nie jestem pewien
<Drathir> nie możesz w internecie wyszukać adresów firm i utworzyć własnej bazy? Dane są publicznie dostępne nie uzyskujesz ich z nielegalnego źródła...
<michalos> kasiawska: studiowalas prawo?;p
<kasiawska> michalos -  ekonomię :D
<kasiawska> aaale mam certyfikat z ustawy o ochronie danych osobowych :D
<jacekowski> a ja mam 3 certyfikaty
<michalos> Drathir: no wlasnie te adresy firm wyszukuje np. na panoramie firm
<jacekowski> z hollywoodu
<michalos> Drathir: i takie pozyskiwanie jest juz nielegalne?
<kasiawska> jacekowski ... wyczuwam ukrytą antypatię do mojej osoby
<jacekowski> nie
<Drathir> jacekowski: ja akurat nie mówię o sprzedaży tylko robisz dla siebie bazę adresów z neta na własny użytek...
<jacekowski> kasiawska: jesli bylaby antypatia to nie bylaby ukryta
<Drathir> a ja nie mam certyfikatu ;p
<jacekowski> Drathir: moge sie podzielic moimi
<michalos> reasumujac: samo pozyskanie bazy dla wlasnego uzytku jest legalne, a odsprzedaz tej wlasnej bazy juz nie, tak?
<jacekowski> kasiawska: a ty najwyrazniej nie wiesz o co chodzi z certyfikatami
<kasiawska> nie
<Drathir> kasiawska: to nie antypatia tylko Ci się wydaje...
<kasiawska> :(
<kasiawska> myślę, że on mnie nie lubi
<kasiawska> :(:(:(
<jacekowski> kasiawska: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGSmH_qbfck&feature=related
<kasiawska> michalos - musisz przeczytać w regulaminie JAK możesz wykorzystać te dane
<kasiawska> bo stworzenie własnej bazy dla siebie też może być nielegalne - o tym stanowią oddzielne regulaminy firm
<jacekowski> kasiawska: o to chodzi z certyfikatami
<Drathir> ja też mógłbym tak powiedzieć, ale to jednak moim zdaniem tak nie jest, to tylko wrażenie raczej...
<kasiawska> jacekowski a ja już myślałam że jakąś piosenkę romantyczną mi zapodajesz
<kasiawska> jacekowski np o taka : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhwbxEfy7fg
<jacekowski> nie, bo ja chujem jestem w glebi serca
<Drathir> kasiawska: ale to są ogólnodostępne dane przecież, gdyby firma chciała żeby nie były publiczne, nie wystawiałaby ich publicznie, dane nie będą wykorzystane w złej wierzę, ani udostępniane za opłata...
<Psotnick> wyślę to koleżance, ciekawe czy się ucieszy ;)
<kasiawska> Drathir
<kasiawska> ale on może czerpać korzyść materialną z ich danych
<Drathir> jacekowski: a z tym stwierdzeniem się nie zgodzę...
<Drathir> kasiawska: w jaki sposób?
<kasiawska> jacekowski nie znoszę cię za to, że nasze nicki są analogiczne
<Drathir> kto się lubi...
<kasiawska> Drathir różne, choć... w sumie to ja już sama nie wiem
<kasiawska> nie mam piwa :/
<jacekowski> kasiawska: ja tu bylem pierwszy
<Psotnick> to jest argument ;)
<Drathir> kasiawska: ha zwątpienie...
<jacekowski> 23:39 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- User reg.  : Mar 10 21:59:24 2006 (5 years, 4 weeks, 3 days, 23:39:53 ago)
<kasiawska> jacekowski ale ja jestem kobietą :D
<jacekowski> wow
<jacekowski> to juz tyle czasu
<Psotnick> o.O
<michalos> wow
<Psotnick> ja jestem od 13 grudnia
<kasiawska> no i co w tym wow
<kasiawska> ?
<kasiawska> ja to nawet nie wiem jak to spr od kiedy :D
<kasiawska> pewnie od kilku dni hah
<Psotnick>   /msg nickserv info
<kasiawska> wstydzę się
<Diabelko> jacekowski: cwaniak
<Diabelko> ja niedługo 4 lata
<kasiawska> jacekowski cwaniak w internecie cipa w świecie :P
<czester> Z ust mi to wyjęłaś :D
<Psotnick> on ma 100Mbitowe łącze, więc w internecie lepiej nie tykać ;)
<michalos> haha :D
<Psotnick> chyba, że przetrwasz tyle ;)
<jacekowski> gigabitowe
<Psotnick> no, jeszcze lepiej
<michalos> http://solidmarketing.eu/bazydanych.php tu jest przykład firmy sprzedającej bazy danych ;)
<Psotnick> jacekowski: kiedyś mówiłeś coś o 100Mbit ;)
<jacekowski> to bylo dwano temu
<Psotnick> po 13 grudnia na pewno
<kasiawska> jacekowski 1Gb łącze, w spodniach co najwyżej wiatr Ci się plącze :P
<Psotnick> kasiawska: długo nad tym myślałaś?
<jacekowski> kasiawska: czy ja dla ciebie bylem nie mily?
<Psotnick> s/nie mily/niemiły/
<kasiawska> Psotnick jestem blondynką, pewne rzeczy przychodzą mi z trudem
<evelan> O, jest nasz poszkodowany ari-tczew :)
<czester> kasiawska: A Ciebie żaden chłopiec nie chce, że na ircu siedzisz?
<Psotnick> kasiawska: dobrze jest mieć dystans do siebie ;)
<kasiawska> jacekowski trafiłam na czuły PUNKT? a może punkcik?
<Psotnick> czester: a Ciebie żadna dziewczyna?
<czester> kasiawska: Kawały o chujach są nudne.
<Psotnick> ah, sorki
<czester> Moja dziewczyna jest ze swoim chłopakiem w Hiszpanii.
<Psotnick> żaden chłopiec, bo Ty od iSpota
<kasiawska> czester nie szukam towarzystwa na placu zabaw, chłopcy mnie nie interesują :(
<kasiawska> czester dla mężczyzn może i nudne :P
<czester> Top that! ;-P
<czester> kasiawska: Poziom takich kawałów ledwo przerasta gimnazjum.
<kasiawska> czester a żeby mi się jeszcze chciało wysublimowanych żartów szukać :/
<kasiawska> ale dla Ciebie kiedyś jeszcze zabłysnę
<czester> Wątpię.
<Psotnick> czester: nie zapominaj, że ona jest blondynką
<kasiawska> czester czy to jest ten moment kiedy powinnam się przejąć, albo obrazić? :O
<czester> kasiawska: Jeśli czujesz taką potrzebę.
<kasiawska> czester jest mi nieswojo- przejąłeś się żartem o chuju i chcesz udowodnić, że jestem głupia
<kasiawska> przepraszam, jeśli mój poziom nie jest adekwatny do oczekiwanego
<czester> kasiawska: Nie przejąłem się żartem o chuju bo nie było czym.
<czester> Właściwie to kawały o chuju grubo przerastają poziom tego kanału.
<kasiawska> łaaaa
<kasiawska> czester seksistowskie kawały to moje ulubione :(
<czester> Przykro mi.
<czester> To ja jestem tutaj tym zabawnym.
<Psotnick> czester: wejdź sobie na #kamil@PIRC, tam jest jeszcze niższy poziom, tylko teraz jest cicho bo podstawówka śpi
<czester> Siedze na ircu od 15 lat ponad. Umiem omijać gówna więc nie, dzięki. ;-)
<Psotnick> irc jest starszy ode mnie
<kasiawska> czester zawstydziłeś mnie
<czester> Skończ pierdolić. ;-P
<czester> Zabawa w wirtualną rzeczywistość jest dla brzydkich ludzi o nieciekawej osobowości.
<Psotnick> czyt. pedofili?
<kasiawska> :D
<kasiawska> nie wiem, może jestem brzydka... może mam nieciekawą osobowość - kto się tym przejmuje?
<czester> Ty powinnaś. Reszta kanału ma to prawdopodobnie w dupie.
<Psotnick> yup
<Psotnick> ale cycki możesz wysłać ;)
<czester> Wybacz moją nieokrzesaną bezpośredniość. Taki już jestem.
<kasiawska> czester mnie nie lubi :D
<Psotnick> on jest homo, pracuje w iSpocie
<kasiawska> Psotnick nie bawię się w wirtualną rzeczywistość
<Psotnick> ;)
<czester> Psotnick: Stać Cię na lepsze żarty niż homo z iSpot. ;-)
<kasiawska> czester Cię motywuje Psotnick
<Psotnick> nie, jestem w gimnazjum
<kasiawska> jest cheerleaderem
<Psotnick> a kawały o chujach są zajęte
<czester> kasiawska: Nie, nie mam cycków i mam włosy na nogach.
<kasiawska> ja też
<Psotnick> o fuck, ja też
<Psotnick> to zaraźliwe
<kasiawska> czester a masz brzuch i słuchasz wiking metalu?
<czester> Nie.
<Psotnick> wtf is wiking metal
<evelan> Wpisz na yt
<Psotnick> normalna muzyka
<kasiawska> kurde
<Psotnick> jak każda inna z wyjątkiem shitu zwanego popem
<czester> Jestem przystojnie szczupły, nieźle zbudowany i słucham fajnego metalu i rocka.
<kasiawska> czester szkoda, szukam wikinga
<Psotnick> czesmir: Kraków?
<Psotnick> tabfail
<Psotnick> czester: Kraków?
<czester> Poznań.
<Psotnick> to dlatego nie widziałem takiego w iSpocie ;D
<kichawa> iSpot, ubu to by sie zgadzalo :)
<Psotnick> dlatego, że Ubu chce wyglądać jak OSX?
<kasiawska> czester to TY sprzedajesz appla!!!!!
<kichawa> dlatego ze osx wyglada jak chce ubu
<Psotnick> kasiawska: jealous?
<czester> Tak, sprzedaję Apple.
<kasiawska> Psotnick nie, jestem zachwycona
<Psotnick> ;)
<kasiawska> czester bądź moim wikingiem
<czester> Spierdalaj. :O
<Psotnick> śmieszni jesteście ;)
<czester> Już mam na dzisiaj dość kultury
<czester> W pracy chciałem powiedzieć ludziom "spierdalaj" ze 40x.
<Psotnick> ja nie pracuję i też mam taką ochotę 40x dziennie ;)
<kasiawska> czester ja to mówię za każdym razem gdy odkladają słuchawkę
 * kichawa nie uzywa takich wulgaryzmow
<evelan> Macie lekkie zycie
<kasiawska> czester ale myślę, że masz najlepsze predyspozycje do bycia moim wikusiem
<kasiawska> sam powiedziałeś że jesteś przystojny i masz świetną aparycję
<evelan> Ja tak mam za kazdym razem kiedy ktos czegos chce ode mnie :0
<czester> Lubisz być zdradzana?:D
<Psotnick> nobody's perfect
<kasiawska> czester ale że co? że jak?
<czester> evelan: Jak ktoś przychodzi z gotówką po komputer i nie zadaje pytań to jestem miły.
 * Drathir musi przyznać że czester długo się pilnował...
<czester> evelan: Ewentualnie może zapytać czy może zapłacić.
<evelan> Aaa to tak
<evelan> Ale do mnie raczej przychodza po gotówkę
<kasiawska> czester wymyślę Ci nawet skandynawskie imię
<Psotnick> czester: a kartą u was nie można płacić?
<czester> Psotnick: Można.
<Psotnick> no, bo już się bałem, że gorsi jesteście ;p
<Drathir> Psotnick: zapytaj jaka prowizja ^^
<czester> Żadna
<Psotnick> jak ktoś tam coś kupuje to go to nie interesuje ;)
<czester> Ale zjebusy też pytają czy jak zapłacą gotówką to będzie zniżka.
<Psotnick> w ogóle cana go nie interesuje
<Psotnick> s/cana/cena/
<kasiawska> ja nawet nie wiedziałam, że w Polsce cą iSpoty
<Psotnick> najsss
<czester> kasiawska: Wyprowadzę Cię z błędu, który chcesz zrobić.
<kasiawska> są*
<czester> Wkurwiają mnie błędy merytoryczne. Jak ktoś pierdoli a nie wie o czym.
<kasiawska> czester o boże znowu mi ciśniesz :D
<czester> kasiawska: W Polsce nie ma Apple. Są tylko premium resellerzy. Tacy właśnie jak iSpot czy Cortland.
<Psotnick> już to mówiłeś ze 2 razy tutaj ;)
<jacekowski> czester: a sklepy gdzie indziej to apple czy tylko franszczyzna?
<czester> Widocznie ciemna masa nie łapie za szybko ;-)
<Psotnick> jak nie więcej
<kasiawska> Psotnick czekaj, on mi ciśnie
<jacekowski> franczyzna*
<czester> jacekowski: Franczyzna nie.
<czester> Nie jesteśmy spółką-córką od Apple.
<jacekowski> ale mam na mysli zagranice
<jacekowski> jak tutaj uk czy gdzies tam usa
<czester> Apple ma swoje sklepy w kilku ekskluzywnych miejscach w Europie.
<jacekowski> czy to sa sklepy ktorych apple jest wlascicielem
<czester> Byle czego nie budują.
<czester> Franczyzny nie ma. Są resellerzy.
<jacekowski> czy tylko markuja
<evelan> Jednym z takich mieksc jest świebodzin
<kasiawska> :D
<czester> jacekowski: Nie markują.
<czester> Sklep Premium Reseller nie ma prawa do logo Apple.
<czester> Może go używać tylko w określonych miejscach i w określony sposób.
<evelan> Myślicie że po co Jezus taki duzy, zeby wiadomo bylo gdzie apple :)
<jacekowski> a taki sklep na regent street w londynie
<jacekowski> apple czy nie apple
<czester> jacekowski: Nie wiem co to za sklep.
<czester> jacekowski: Jak jest napisane, że Apple Store to Apple.
<jacekowski> najwiekszy sklep apple
<czester> Jak ma inną nazwę to nie.
<Psotnick> w Krakowie jest w ogóle dużo tych sklepów z jabłkami
<Drathir> tak i czekaj w namiocie żeby wejść do środka ;p
<Psotnick> iSpot w galerii jakiś na ul. Lubicz jest
<czester> Ale iSpot to reseller.
<czester> Właściwie to jest to marka firmy SAD.
<Psotnick> dla zwykłego zjadacza chleba możecie nawet na czarno robić
<kasiawska> czester a kogo to w sumie.... i tak nas nie stać, żeby tam kupować
<czester> Nie lubię jak ktoś pierdoli od rzeczy.
<Psotnick> mnie stać na iPoda shuffle chyba
<Psotnick> ile taki najmniejszy?
<czester> 219
<Psotnick> to na 2 mnie stać ;)
<kasiawska> czester a co ja takiego powiedziałam? mam prawo nie wiedzieć, nie siedzę w twojej branży
<kasiawska> i nawet nie miałam zamiaru pierdolić od rzeczy
<czester> Robisz to cały czas... ;-P
<kasiawska> o
<Psotnick> kasiawska: a Ty się nie denerwujesz jak ktoś stara się mówić o czymś na czym się kompletnie nie zna i mu to nie wychodzi?
<kasiawska> nie wiem, szczerze mało rzeczy mnie denerwuje
<czester> To musisz być prosta.
<czester> Kobieta prosta w obsłudze szybko się nudzi.
<kasiawska> czester tak, jestem prosta
<kasiawska> wręcz prostacka
<kasiawska> ło ho
<kasiawska> czester sam powiedziałeś, że nie bawisz się w wirtualną rzeczywistość, więc na cóż mam Ci udowadniać złożoność mojego istnienia?
<czester> Udowodnij ją znikając ;-P
<Drathir> ale co fakt to fakt z apple warto mieć jedynie ipoda tak z 60gb... Muzyka dobra i długo trzyma...
<kasiawska> czester dla Ciebie nie zniknę
<czester> J E B I E   M N I E   T O ;-)
<jacekowski> nie przeklinaj
<kasiawska> jestem pod wrażeniem
<kasiawska> moje zachowanie wzburzyło kogoś na ircu
<czester> Far from it.
<kasiawska> widzę właśnie gdy stosujesz wielkie litery, wulgaryzmy
<czester> To taka forma.
<czester> ;-)
<kasiawska> siii
<kasiawska> o ja sam sobie zaprzeczasz mój wikingu
<czester> Mam ciekawsze problemy niż irc.
<kasiawska> widzę
<kasiawska> :D
<kasiawska> czeeeekaj
<czester> Mój problem wraca jutro do kraju.
<kasiawska> rozumiesz sens swojego zdania? zaliczyłeś irc do grupy problemów
<kasiawska> :D
<czester> Nie lubię pseudofilozofów.
<kasiawska> o jezu jakich filozofów - czytać nie umiesz dosłownie?
<kasiawska> wtf
<czesmir> ftw
<czester> Ja niczego nie zaliczyłem. No może parę panienek.
<Psotnick> dobranoc wam ;)
<kasiawska> :D:D:D
<czesmir> dobranoc
<kasiawska> pa
<kasiawska> czester chwalisz się podbojami seksualnymi na ircu
<kasiawska> i kto tu pierdoli od rzeczy
<Drathir> Psotnick: kolorowych...
<czester> To tylko prosta gra słów.
<kasiawska> czyli jesteś prosty
<kasiawska> prości faceci szybko się nudzą
<czester> Och co za debilizm :D
<kasiawska> tenks, tylko nie rozumiem czemu mnie obrażasz hehe
<czester> Idź, fanko Kazimiery. Agituj gdzieś indziej. ;-)
<Drathir> http://www.techit.pl/KomunikatyPrasowe/Oracle-prezentuje-pakiet-oprogramowania-Oracle-Business-Process-Management-Suite-11g,5401.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5t8yamn> (at www.techit.pl)
<Drathir> http://www.techit.pl/Aktualnosci/HotZlot-2011-coraz-blizej,5771.html
#ubuntu-pl 2012-04-02
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<Voldenet> wczesny
<Voldenet> ale dobry
<m477>  :-)
<Wizard> cześć
<m477> cze
<m477> pienkjny dzioneczek
<Wizard> no nie wiem :|
<m477> dlaczego? :-(
<Wizard> leje
<m477> wystarczy sie zećpić :+)))))))))))
<Wizard> no nie bardzo, w pracy jestem :(
<m477> mi to nie przeszkadza
<m477> moj synek zmarl
<gjm> e?
<m477> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBpM2ARTLDc
<gjm> tyś ćpanie na oczy widział
<m477> :(
<m477> wydalo sie
<m477> mamusia zrobiła mi kanapeczki, zebym głodny nie byl na przerwie :+)
<Wizard> m477 :)
<Wizard> "masz tu synciu jeszcze kompocik"
<m477> zalezy jaki kompocik masz namysli :)
<shpaq> mornin'
<bastetmilo> zapomniałam jak bardzo okrone są poniedziałki jak trzeba do pracy jeżdzić :/
<Wizard> bastetmilo, daj mi spokój :(
<Wizard> chcę znów na urlop
<cojack> Wizard: umim
<Wizard> warto poznać?
<cojack> warto
<cojack> ale 2.x do 1.4.x sie nie cofaj
<bastetmilo> Wizard: hehe :) ja bym chciała iść na urlop
<Wizard> cojack, spoko
<Wizard> en0x!
<m477> ;o
<bastetmilo> cojack: Ty miałeś kiedyś cojack.pl?
<Wizard> a ta już :>
<Wizard> łysą głowę ino miał
<xz> cześć
<xz> Jeżeli ktoś używał kiedykolwiek szablonów w c++ prosiłbym o pomoc.
<xz> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=t4LFKphg
<xz> Co robię źle?
<Wizard> .exe :D
<Wizard> C:\Users
<Wizard> myślę, że jesteś na złym kanale
<Wizard> ale cóż, może ktoś zna c++, ja nie znam
<Wizard> a, już wiem co źle robisz
<Wizard> g++ -o float_para.exe src\main.o src\floatt.o
<Wizard> czemu .o?
<Wizard> .cc
<ubuntu_> witam
<ubuntu_> http://www.suszek.info/ubuntu/instalacja-gruba-w-mbr-za-pomoca-live-cd-ubuntu/ < robie wg. tego poradnika i nie dziala , pomoze ktos?
<xz> Wizard: bo mam main.cc już skompilowany?
<xz> Tam mam tylko takie coś, float_t <2, 2> af;
<ubuntu_> pomoze mi ktos zainstalowac Grub na pierwsza partycje?? z Live CD?
<ubuntu_> poradniki nic nie dawaja :(
<Wizard> eh, ubuntu_, będę później
<Wizard> a, poszedł
<Wizard> teraz nie mam czasu na pierdoły, urwanie dupy w pracy
<m477> nie ma kto polewac, co? ;)
<m477> skąd ja to znam
<kklimonda> Wizard: .o to skompilowany plik .cc (w skrócie)
<kklimonda> Wizard: podejrzewam, że g++ jest w stanie także zlinkować pliki .o
<kklimonda> chociaż nie próbowałem ;)
<gjm> re
<karoles> hsms.pl korzystal ktos?
<dawid> mam pytanie
<kklimonda> dawid: pytaj
<dawid> czy na pentagram p6331-42 mozna wgrac ddwrt?
<dawid> a nie wiecie czemu wgl nie mam dzwięku w ubuntu bo chciałem zmiemnić zeby skype działił ale tera nic nie dziali
<dawid> ej
<dawid> odpowiecie
<dawid> kklimonda
<DaZ> nie odpowiemy
<DaZ> nie zapłaciłeś za support.
<kklimonda> dawid: przeinstaluj pulseaudio i potrzebne pakiety
<dawid> hahaha
<dawid> to do DaZ
<dawid> thx dziala
<Artur21> dobra.
<OlaHughson> no
<OlaHughson> niniejszym koronuje sie na wiceshuttlewortha ubuntu
 * Artur21 koronuje się na wicecośtam Ubuntu. :P
<Dreadlish> tyle ludzi na ubuntach
<marzin> hejka :)
<Lord_Faller> siema
<gjm> Dreadlish: \o
<Skrzyp> OlaHughson: :D
<OlaHughson> czesc marzin:)
<Artur21> :D
<marzin> nie wie ktos ktore paczki potrzebuje latex na ubu zeby dzialac normalnie
<marzin> tj z unicode
<Artur21> OlaHughson: nawet się nie pytamy o królów. :P
<OlaHughson> to moze ja sie podziele swoja historia zwiazana z Ubuntu
<Lord_Faller> ludzie, przejdźmy wszyscy na jakiegoś innego linuxa? debiana  np
<Skrzyp> marzin: spadaj, tu się rewolucję robi
<OlaHughson> kiedys, w mrocznym roku 2007
<Skrzyp> Lord_Faller: ARCHA!
<OlaHughson> a moze 2008
<Lord_Faller> Skrzyp: jak chcesz
<OlaHughson> mialem sobie laptopa compaq z PIII.
<Artur21> jak spatchować KDE pod FreeBSD?
<marzin> jaka reowlucje?
<Artur21> :P
<marzin> bo rewolucje moga byc rozne
<Lord_Faller> kwietniową
<Skrzyp> Artur21++;
<OlaHughson> Zamówiłem z canonicala oryginalną płytke z Ubuntu
<marzin> Artur21: to chodzilo o KDE2
<marzin> :)
<OlaHughson> celem no cóż... instalacji choby
<Skrzyp> Artur21: emacsem przez sendmail
<Lord_Faller> marzin: nie umiemy spaczować kde pod free bsd
<Artur21> marzin: yy, upz. :D
<OlaHughson> ale najpierw popaczenia jak to wygląda
<OlaHughson> no więc
<OlaHughson> włozyłem płytke do cd-romu
<marzin> wow
<OlaHughson> wczytuje sie system...
<OlaHughson> wzytuje...
<tajwanuser> cze
<Skrzyp> OlaHughson: i bum
<bastetmilo> OlaHughson: nie mów, że używasz Ubuntu.
<OlaHughson> wczytuje...
<OlaHughson> po x minutach wywalilem plytke w kosmos bo nadal sie livecd nie wczytala.
<Artur21> OlaHughson: #freenode!
<OlaHughson> nie, bastetmilo
<OlaHughson> Uzywam OSX  teraz :P
<Artur21> podbijamy #freenode!
<OlaHughson> Artur21: sam se podbijaj
<gjm> co to za trolle?
<marzin> jaka rewolucja?
<marzin> :D
<bastetmilo> OlaHughson: ja mam to i to ;)
<Artur21> nie, dobra, nie.
<OlaHughson> bastetmilo: znazy, teraz w domu mam AmigaOS, OSX, Solarisa, HPUX...
<OlaHughson> wirtualnego Xp po czesku  virtualboksie do obslugi minidiscow ^>^
<bastetmilo> ohohoh
<Szewek> Ja mam Lubuntu.
<Szewek> Co ja czatuję?
<OlaHughson> ogolnie linux jest meh
<karoles> OlaHughson: :).
<Artur21> dobra, robimy tak.
<OlaHughson> wole openbsd ^^ ale to tylko moj a prywatna opinie
<OlaHughson> opinia
<OlaHughson> hej karoles
 * Artur21 koronuje się na Cesarza Freenode.
<Artur21> :P
<marzin> OlaHughson: uzywanie openbsd powoduje otylosc
<Skrzyp> Artur21: NIE!
<OlaHughson> Artur21: <fluttershy>yay</fluttershy>
<Skrzyp> Artur21: bo Ci urwę od ZNC
<OlaHughson> marzin: mam troche brzucha i bez openbsd
<OlaHughson> :D
<marzin> trzeba uzywac freebsd
<Artur21> :D
<OlaHughson> marzin: ale freebsd nie jest taki zajebisty zeby dzialac gdzie linuks nie dziala
<OlaHughson> np. TurboSPARC
<OlaHughson> :>
<marzin> programator pralki
<OlaHughson> no if ajnie sie ustawia wyjscie audio w obsd
<marzin> domofon
<marzin> liczydlo
<OlaHughson> komenda -> wyjscie
<OlaHughson> tak
<OlaHughson> strzalka
<OlaHughson> :d
<OlaHughson> w ubuntu jest edna fajna rzecz
<OlaHughson> ktora nie wiem jak wlaczyc w derpianie
<marzin> unity :D
<OlaHughson> marzin: nie
<OlaHughson> w gnomie, tam na gornej belce
<OlaHughson> wyswietla sie nick/login/nazwa konta
<OlaHughson> ;p
<marzin> no dobre
<Szewek> A może jeszcze przycisk autodestrukcji działa na linuksie?
<marzin> nie musze nosic ze soba dowodu
<marzin> osobistego
<marzin> zeby wiedziec jak sie nazywam
<OlaHughson> Nie, zebym byl narcyzem :d
<OlaHughson> Ale podobalo mi sie to wizualnie
<marzin> to ja bym
<marzin> dodal jeszcze fotke twoja na twoj pulpit i bylo by super
<OlaHughson> :
<marzin> i custom thema do firefoxa z twoja facjata
<OlaHughson> ;]
<marzin> ja wam powiem
<marzin> ze wg mnie
<marzin> to wszedzie powinno byc utf-8
<marzin> wszedzie
<marzin> wogole to ASCII
<marzin> to relikt z czasow zimnej wojny
<marzin> ok to lece :)
<Jsf> Witam
<Jsf> uzyskam tu pomoc bo mam mały problem z instalacja ubuntu?
<pakos> Jsf: jesli powiesz w czym problem to moze ta
<Jsf> instalowałem ubuntu 11.10? z usb
<Jsf> wszystko ladnie pieknie do ustawienia partycji
<Jsf> potem na chwile wyszedlem
<gjm> i bum!
<Jsf> a teraz ekran na zmiane jest wlaczony i wylaczony
<Jsf> i ma takie zielono-czarne artefakty i nie reaguje na nic
<Jsf> instalowalem na msi u270
<Jsf> cos z grafika?
<gjm> nawet po ponownym uruchomieniu?
<Jsf> nie moge nic zrobic
<Jsf> czarny ekran tak na zmiane
<Jsf> i nie reaguje na nic
<Jsf> nie moge ponownie uruchomic
<gjm> czemu?
<Jsf> bo nie reaguje
<gjm> lulz
<gjm> przytrzymaj włącznik
<Jsf> probowalem
<Jsf> o wylaczyl sie ;d
<Jsf> dobra
<gjm> brawo
<Jsf> myslalem ze 2-3s a nie 4<
<Jsf> jak przerwalem tak instalacje to wypada zaczac od nowa nie?
<DaZ> postaw windowsa.
<gjm> j.w.
<Jsf> nie stac mnie niestety
<DaZ> to zostań studentem albo piratem
<gjm> j.w.
<Jsf> widze ze nie tolerujecie newbie
<Jsf> :)
<gjm> każdy był kiedyś newbie, zależy tylko jaką drogę wybrał
<gjm> nie lubimy zawracaczy tyłków
<DaZ> ja ci próbuje dobrze radzić, a tobie dalej źle >:
<Jsf> dobra fakt przyznam ze jestem idiota bo nie przytrzymalem tgo przycisku dluzej
<Jsf> dzieki daz
<jsf_> wlasnie sie zainstalowalo i wyglada na to, ze dziala dzieki gjm.
<gjm> nie ma za co
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> gjm, jak zwykle, wszystko wie, wszystko umie i urodził się z linuksem preinstalowanym
<gjm> meh
<gjm> co jak co, ale żeby nie wiedzieć jak siłowo sprzęt wyłączyć?
<Wizard> niestety
<Wizard> btw, gjm, mówiłem ci, że zainstalowałem archa?
<gjm> nie, nie mówiłeś
<gjm> ale cieszy mnie ten fakt
<Wizard> ba, powiem ci, że działa i że nawet mi się podoba
<Wizard> 3 wieczory konfiguracji opłaciły się
<gjm> wiesz co mnie wkurzyło w windowsie odpalanym na zmianę z Ubuntu? że mało było do konfigurowania
<gjm> tak samo z Archem w porównaniu do Ubuntu, na korzyść Archa ofc
<Wizard> hmm, w sumie, to poustawiałem sobie proste autologowanie do X skryptem i .bashrc ;)
<gjm> a WM czy DM jaki?
<Wizard> na początek zainstalowałem sobie WindowMaker
<Wizard> ale to mi przeszkadzało w nim, tamto mi przeszkadzało, zacząłem dłubać.. i został ;P
<gjm> :D
<Wizard> w sumie, to zawsze go lubiłem
<Wizard> a w archu jest ta nowa wersja, z łatami
<Wizard> przy czym najważnieszja to ta od xrandr - znów jest używalny ;]
<Wizard> polecam
<Wizard> :D
<tajwanuser> cze
<Wizard> tajwanuser, ho
<gjm> hiho
<qermit> Wizard: Wmaker ma xrandr?
<karoles> Chce ktos poswiecic minute uwagi i sprawdzic moj list na angielski (136 slow)
<Wizard> qermit, ma
<Wizard> karoles, mogę
<karoles> http://www.nopaste.pl/1agu-wrap
<karoles> Łap
<Wizard> aczkolwiek nie pomogę ci z układem
<Wizard> oraz nie jestem ekspertem
<bastetmilo> I will wrote?
<karoles> I wrote*
<Wizard> przy speach brakuje a/the
<Wizard> pierwsze zdanie jest bez sensu
<Wizard> because*
<bastetmilo> nie sadze zebys mogl uzyc slowa bullshit
<bastetmilo> "vegetarians food is healthy and meat killing people"
<Wizard> karoles, Joanna tells, shows
<karoles> Wizard: Juz okej
<karoles> znajomy mi wyslal
<karoles> :)
<karoles> ale dzieki
<Wizard> show us, a nie show for us
<BlessJah> I'm writing to you about... present continous nie brzmi tutaj lepiej?
<Wizard> brzmi
<DaZ> >:
<Wizard> In the end she will say
<Wizard> i tak dalej
<Wizard> ogólnie, z czasami jesteś na bakier
<Wizard> oraz - jak każdy - stosujesz słowiański szyk zdania :D
<Wizard> no i list wypada zakończyć czymś w rodzaju Sincerely yours, all yours czy jakoś tak
<Wizard> a nie See you
<Wizard> już coś teściowa mi kombinuje
<DaZ> brb fbi <:
<Wizard> fzg sw
<Wizard> :>
<DaZ> wat.
<karoles> Wizard: okej :)
<BlessJah> ja w ogole bym dał I'd like to write
<karoles> co to slowianski szyk?
<BlessJah> ale ostatni list pisałem rok temu
<Wizard> taki, jak w słowiańskich językach
<DaZ> takich wiesniackich
<DaZ> co to wstyd na salonach mowic >:
<karoles> jestme dumny ze swoich korzeni:p
<Wizard> heh, ja na wakacjach poznałem ciekawych Rosjan i jakoś nikt się słowiańskimi językami nie wstydził mówić
<Wizard> czas gromić dalej saracenów
<DaZ> lolco
<Wizard> crusader kings
<DaZ> 2? <:
<Wizard> nie, deus vult
<DaZ> tez fajnie
<DaZ> ale dwa o dziwo dobrze wyszlo [;
<Wizard> qermit, migrujesz na wmaker?
<Wizard> DaZ, nie grałem, poczekam, aż brat kupi
<qermit> Wizard: a jest wersja na W7?
<Wizard> jeśli w7 jest posix i umie x11 - tak
<qermit> to nie migruję :E
<qermit> a posix wspiera
<qermit> i X11 też umie
<BlessJah> I took part in it becaous she's had a beautifoul and long legs
<BlessJah> lol, im głębiej w las, tym więcej drzew (ten list z angla)
<karoles> czyli ze co :S?
<BlessJah> no, koncepcja mi się podoba
<BlessJah> laska ma długie nogi
<BlessJah> więc idziesz za nią na wegetariański konwent
<karoles> ;S
<karoles> ojtam
<Ozil> Wizard: ping
<BlessJah> no nie no, ja wszystko rozumiem
<BlessJah> sam kiedys w notce z prosba o opieke nad kotem, napisalem ze żarcie pływa w akwarium
<DaZ> lubisz ryzyko.
<Voldenet> ryzyko?
<Voldenet> Nie zna tego słowa ten, kto nie jechał w nocy tramwajem
<tajwanuser> ;>
<foreste> czesc
#ubuntu-pl 2012-04-03
<m477> kurwa
<m477> najebakem sie
<m477> i naciapilem
<m477> enenhe :D
<Voldenet> cool story
<Voldenet> ...bro
<m477> lkurwa co
<m477> ale sien eba bkel
<m477> czleniu ioogarnij poizide
<m477> ::DDD
<m477> ale bania
<m477> a jakaap impra
<m477> kurwa coja pierrodlel
<m477> ale jebem nahjebbaney LD
<m477> hhhehe hkuwa wyszko siej or jlo :D
<Voldenet> co
<foreste> boshe cpun -.-
<Wizard> uh, coś nie wyszło
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<karoles> dobry dobry
<karoles> dzien
<karoles> phi
<karoles> ja 40 minut w szkole siedze juz :/
<bastetmilo> karoles: jestem na nogach od 5:15
<karoles> bastetmilo: ;S.
<karoles> ide po papierosy
<karoles> Bede o 11.50
<shpaq> mornin'
<BlessJah> ta dzisiejsza młodzież...
<BlessJah> :]
<Wizard> BlessJah, odezwał się dziadek
<BlessJah> a tam
<BlessJah> tak tylko trolluję
<BlessJah> Wizard: jak myślisz, gimnazjum czy wczesna szkoła średnia?
<BlessJah> w średniej już chyba przechodzi szpanowanie paleniem czy piciem
<dweller> Ty nam powiedz
<BlessJah> nigdy nie piłem ani nie paliłem, nie wiem
<dweller> no to nie dyskutuj o rzeczach których nie rozumiesz
<BlessJah> dweller: gardzisz osobami, które nie wypaliły nigdy papierosa?
<karoles> BlessJah: technikum.
<karoles> późne
<karoles> W sumie bym chcial nie wpadac w nałóg
<karoles> ale cóż.
<dweller> BlessJah: już wpadłeś
<dweller> karoles: ^
<karoles> a alkohol odstawiam, wstępnie na jeden miesiac z myśla o przedłużeniu. :}.
<dweller> przynajmniej na alzheimera nie zachorujesz
<karoles> Mięso rzucam za półtorej roku.
<Wizard> mięso?
<Wizard> w sensie przeklinanie?
<BlessJah> Wizard: meat killing people!
<karoles> Nie, mięso w sensie mięso
<Wizard> ee
<karoles> BlessJah: e, raczej -> bezmięsnie jest smacznie; staram się obejść bez rzeczy które sąabędne.
<Wizard> aaa, w sensie nie będziesz tym zboczeńcem, który uważa, że dieta bez mięsa jest zdrowa?
<Wizard> albo że pomaga w ten sposób krówkom i świnkom?
<BlessJah> wykształcenie jest zbędne, można żyć w jaskini
<BlessJah> karoles: spodobało mi sie to sformułowanie z wczorajszego listu po prostu
<Wizard> a już pamiętam
<Wizard> :D
<karoles> Wizard: nie mam nic do zabijania, tylko do warunków
<BlessJah> "... trudno babciu, możesz nalać mi sklerozy ..."
<karoles> i tak ćpam suplementy
<Wizard> w sensie?
<BlessJah> pytanie do mnie?
<karoles> czy do mnie?
<Wizard> do karolesa
<karoles> suplementy diety czy jak to sie e zwie
<karoles> jakies magnezy, nie magnezy nie iwem nawet co to jest.
<BlessJah> panaceum
<Wizard> karoles, a po co to jesz?
<Wizard> napychasz tylko kabzę firmom
<karoles> Bo leży w szafce, ktoś mi kiedyśdał
<Wizard> wiesz co.. to już lepiej sobie zapal :D
<karoles> Haroszy nie zabrałem z domu. :<
<BlessJah> Wizard++
<BlessJah> kolos sam się nie napiszę
<BlessJah> bbl
<karoles> :}
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> Wizard: jak ktoś pije duuzo kawy obowiązkowo magnez musi suplementować. Nie ważne co je i czy je mięso :)
<marzin> witam :>
<karoles> no siema
<bastetmilo> ściema
<marzin> hiena
<bastetmilo> musze się przestać obijać w pracy.
<marzin> bastetmilo: to zalezy od pracy
<marzin> znacie popdruida? ;)
<marzin> to taki gosciu co sie zajmuje eee informatyka niekonwencjonalana
<marzin> proboje laczyc systemy unix z mocami nadprzyrodzonymi :)
<marzin> http://druidpop.ovh.org/
<karoles> Amulety wirtualne oO
<Wizard> LOL
<Wizard> zajebista strona
<Wizard> kupię sobie wirtualny amulet, wgram na nokię i będę miał szczęście
<karoles> You're Wizadr!
<karoles> Wizard
<karoles> kurw.
<Wizard> wypraszam sobie, kurwą nie jestem, nie uprawiam seksu za pieniądze
<Wizard> puszczam się za darmo ;P
<karoles> hello world
<karoles> ;s
<karoles> zbijam na przerwe
<karoles> :*
<m477> wtf
<m477> co za syf
<m477> Wizard: jak mnie banujesz za burdel o 3 w nocy to co powiesz na to?
<m477> PARANOJA
<gjm> re
<Ozil> elo ziomki
<tajwanuser> cze
<Voldenet> http://i.imgur.com/zqD9a.jpg
<Voldenet> ładna obudowa
<TheNumb> Dużo dysków
<TheNumb> <:
<qermit> niebieska dioda to podstawa
<mrtnRz> dzień dobry wszystkim!
<Wizard> mrtnRz, cześć
<mrtnRz> witam
<BlessJah> Wizard: kierujesz się jakimś kluczem witając przychodzących?
<Wizard> nie, po prostu akurat spojrzałem na xchat
<Wizard> netsjanek tu włazi kilka razy na dobę i nic nie mówi
<Wizard> tak samo Matan[M]1, Diabelko itd
<Wizard> mrtnRz widzę pierwszy raz
<Diabelko> ej ej ej
<Diabelko> ja tu czasem piszę
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> hm, duże masz okno, że widzisz jego joina jeszcze
<Wizard> no na pełnym ekranie
<Wizard> w xchacie jest mała czcionka
<BlessJah> też mam małą czcionkę
<BlessJah> $ echo ${COLUMNS}x${LINES}
<BlessJah> 53x24
<mrtnRz> fakt, wczoraj pierwszy, dzisiaj drugi, zresztą nie pora na statystyki, jestem nowy
<BlessJah> mrtnRz: witaj nowy
<mrtnRz> BlessJah: cześć
<gjm> witajcie się pół godziny ;f
<BlessJah> gjm: cześć
<gjm> PEDOFIL!
 * karmel pojawia sie glosno ziewajac
<Voldenet> > 240x86
<Voldenet> co ty wiesz o małej czcionce
 * mati75 podrapał się po jajkach i poszedł spać
<BlessJah> Voldenet: to duzy rozmiar terminala
<BlessJah> gjm: oO, gimbus?
<BlessJah> karmel: cześć
<karmel> beda sie wielkoscia przechwalalc :P
<BlessJah> małe jest piękne
<Diabelko> pocieszasz się
<BlessJah> Diabelko: ty tak twierdzisz
<karmel> hmm niektorzy sobie samochodami ponoc wspomagali, ale rozmiarem terminala... ;P
<BlessJah> karmel: idąc twoim tokiem rozumowania, mam mały terminal, bo nic sobie przedluzac nie musze
<karmel> to w odniesieniu to tych wyzje bylo :P
<BlessJah> :D
<BlessJah> oni musza sobie przedluzac
<Voldenet> niestety, niektórzy rodzą się murzynami, a inni nie
<Wizard> i co za tym idzie, niektórzy rodzą się z hiv, inni nie
<gjm> http://i.imgur.com/Kh10E.png ← to i ja się pochwalę
<Voldenet> gjm: masz stockowego kernela
<Voldenet> czym tu się chwalić?
<Voldenet> i kiczowate kolokrki w PS1
 * BlessJah woli inna golizne
<gjm> nie chce mi się kompilować, poza tym to Arch, działa wystarczająco szybko. i sam jesteś kiczowaty ;f
<BlessJah> newbie corner/archlinux forums?
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vZDh6OQ
<BlessJah> :D
<gjm> BlessJah: tak sobie przeglądam
<karmel> co to za srodowisko?
<BlessJah> zadne
<BlessJah> openbox?
<gjm> masz na skrinie ;>
<gjm> mati75: podoba mi się twój gust
<gjm> tylko ikona DeaDBeeF'a w trayu jest z dupy
<mati75> i vlc też
<Zippa> Siema
<gjm> Sie ma, sie nie ma
<Wizard> cześć Zippa
<Zippa> Kiedy 12.04 bo narazie siedzę na XP
<BlessJah> Zippa: beta2 już jest
<BlessJah> 12.04 chyba jakoś 23 wychodzi
<Zippa> Ale mi chodzi żeby był instalator z poziomu windowsa
<Zippa> Bo używałem Lubuntu na maszynie , ale to nie to samo
<gjm> i żeby było IE
<Zippa> Nie
<Zippa> o beep
<Zippa> Ubuntu do biura i internetu + XP do gier
<mrtnRz> 12.04 za 23 dni, czyli 26tego
<qermit> ubuntu do przeglądania internetu tylko
<gjm> ja Ubuntu urzywam tylko do pisania listy zakupów żeby mi żaden haker nie wykradł
<gjm> jeeezu, używam
<gjm> nie wiem co mi do głowy strzeliło
<Zippa> I do kombinowania
<Zippa> Moja klasa jest zboczona
<Dreadlish> 94.40.30.104 sie pojawił?
<Dreadlish> o lol
<Dreadlish> inne ip
<Dreadlish> szkoda, że dalej na jakimś ruskim mt
<Zippa> :)
<Dreadlish> nie ma sie z czego cieszyć ;D
<Zippa> Dlaczego ???
<Dreadlish> bo to dalej ruski mikrotik
<Dreadlish> a ty nie zmądrzałeś
<Dreadlish> :/
<Dreadlish> wiedza z netem ci nie przyjdzie
<Zippa> :)
<NORMALNY_FACET> Witam
<NORMALNY_FACET> Mam sprawę
<Dreadlish> nigdy byśmy nie wpadli
<NORMALNY_FACET> Czy ja żle szukam czy nie ma mozliwosci zaistalwoania posiadania?
<NORMALNY_FACET> KIES w Ubuntu?
<gjm> cześć
<gjm> Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> NORMALNY_FACET: nie ma
<Dreadlish> siema gjm
<gjm> KIES?
<Dreadlish> poza tym
<Dreadlish> po co komu ta sraka kies?
<Dreadlish> to to przecież tylko przeszkadza ;D
<NORMALNY_FACET> Dreadlish>to co uzywają ludzie jak mają Samsunga galaxy II?
<Dreadlish> NORMALNY_FACET: eh, na andro jest dużo innych ciekawych rzeczy
<Dreadlish> ciekawszych niż zakichany kies
<Dreadlish> starczy pogooglić
<NORMALNY_FACET> mozesz pokierować?
<Dreadlish> http://google.pl
<Dreadlish> prosz
<NORMALNY_FACET> zmowilem Samsunga Galaxy II na firme
<NORMALNY_FACET> jutro do mnei dotrze
<NORMALNY_FACET> i szukam tego Kiesa dla ubuntu
<NORMALNY_FACET> bo tak o nim piszą
<NORMALNY_FACET> duzo
<NORMALNY_FACET> chwalą go tak mocno
<NORMALNY_FACET> nei znam sie
<NORMALNY_FACET> moze jest cos fajengo
<NORMALNY_FACET> ale nie wiem co to takiego
<NORMALNY_FACET> ale w wujek google pisze calu czas o KIES
<NORMALNY_FACET> moze pod zlymi haslami szukam
<NORMALNY_FACET> ;(
<NORMALNY_FACET> :(
<gjm> nie umiesz się wyrazić w jednym-dwóch zdaniach?
<gjm> a nie sto linijek?
<NORMALNY_FACET> kto ja?
<gjm> nie, on
<NORMALNY_FACET> przyzwyczajenie z pracy
<NORMALNY_FACET> kontakt z klientami coaly czas
<NORMALNY_FACET> po 100 telefonów dziennie
<NORMALNY_FACET> wiec wiesz..:)
<NORMALNY_FACET> duzo sie mowi
<NORMALNY_FACET> i pisze:)
<Voldenet> ale nie musisz dawać enterów po każdej linijce i rwać wypowiedzi
<Voldenet> bo to się źle czyta
<NORMALNY_FACET> sorry
<NORMALNY_FACET> przyzwyczajenie
<NORMALNY_FACET> z gg
<gjm> ech
<Wizard> NORMALNY_FACET, zaraz z przyzwyczajenia dostaniesz bana :D
<NORMALNY_FACET> 7 okien otwartych i kazdy  o cos pyta
<NORMALNY_FACET> cos ci przeszkadza/ nie pasuje?
<gjm> Wizard: właśnie lamusie, kto ty w ogóle jesteś? pan pyta
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> pan chyba nie czytał tematu
<gjm> a co, coś nowego wrzuciłeś? ;d
<Wizard> o pana faceta mi chodziło
<gjm> on nie musi, on jest szefem
<gjm> i lubi pacać w enter
<NORMALNY_FACET> gjm :)
<NORMALNY_FACET> gjm nie czepiamy sie...:)
<Wizard> e
<Wizard> tam
<Wizard> ;P
<lisu> re
<m477> ale mi niedobrze
<foreste> czesc
<Ozil> elo
<Ozil> co tam foreste
<foreste> Ozil: szukam softu do edycji mpeg2 ;p
<foreste> do avi i wycinka reklam
<Ozil> a to ci za bardzo w tym nie pomogę bo nie bawię się tym jeżeli już to używałem avidemux czy jakoś tak ale nie wiem czy to ma możliwość cięcia filmu na kawałki i sklejanie tego z powrotem z wybranym kodekiem
<Voldenet> foreste: ffmpeg
<Voldenet> a, ty szukasz dobrego rozwiązania do tego... ;D
<m477> proponuje 0.7
<dweller> Voldenet: po co ffmpeg, niech jedzie edem
<Damn3d> Pochwalony
<Damn3d> Czy w projekcie Ubuntu jest jakiejś miejsce dla artystów tj konkretnie poetów?
<Damn3d> Bo napisalem wiersz w którym wcielam się jako autor w samice borsuka - wegetariankę
<Damn3d> I chcialbym go ofiarowac projektowi
<Damn3d> E, zero szacunku dla artysty
<Damn3d> :(
<dweller> wut?
<Damn3d> dweller, O to poczekaj, zaprezentuje wiersz:
<Damn3d> W Ulalem pokaz lalek;
<Damn3d> Panie Tusku jak w tym kraju żyć borsukom...
<Damn3d> Santo subito raz ze spagheti i mozarelle,
<Damn3d> Tantum verde, tu es petrus dla dziecka.
<Damn3d> Nie ma krwi papieża, krwi papieża nie ma w tym zestawie!
<Damn3d> Bezprawie i anarchia, wkrecamy swietlowki.
<Damn3d> ==
<Damn3d> to tkai w nawiazaniu do haseł ubuntu
<Damn3d> i celow
<Damn3d> Czy znajdzie sie on w repozytorium?
<Damn3d> Bo chyba katolickiego wiersza nie zablokujecie? Szataniarze, wyznawcy vooodoo
<dweller> wut? D:
<Damn3d> No zaskoczenia nie musisz ukrywac
<Damn3d> wiem ze to bardzo konrowersyjne wiersz
<dweller> ale co to ma do repozytorium oprogramowania? ;f
<Damn3d> nie wiem
<Damn3d> a komu to potrzebne
<Damn3d> A PO CO?!
<Damn3d> dodajcie i tyle
<DaZ> lolwut
<Damn3d> A w ogole ja jestem Krzysztof
<Damn3d> ale mowcie do mnie "Pani Aniu"
<Damn3d> dla przyjaciół, rodziny Pani Ania
<Damn3d> dla dzieci z zakrystii Pan Jezus
<Damn3d> oo w ogole
<Damn3d> ubuntu
<dweller> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/218/547/WTFisThisShit.png
<Damn3d> jest nietolerancyjne
<Damn3d> bo mam profil kszysztof
<Damn3d> i teraz
<Damn3d> mi go nei chce wyswietlac jako Pani Ania
<Damn3d> skandal
<Damn3d> dlaczego w ogole
<Damn3d> nie moge wpisac
<Damn3d> pani ania?
<Damn3d> DaZ, ty robisz ubununtu?
<Damn3d> popraw
<Damn3d> a nie ze tam cos sie pisze do supportu
<Damn3d> a oni cos tam ze prog mieli w sypialni ze kocyk byl sliski
<Damn3d> ma byc poprawione i tyle
<Damn3d> Jak nie to widzimy sie jutro rano w sądzie w Koko Dżambo
<Damn3d> i proboszcz się też dowie, sprawa będzie na cały Pępęcidronek
<dweller> skończ
<dweller> niszczysz mi logi
<Damn3d> nie zniszczysz mojej milosci do Chrystusa
<Damn3d> Chrystusa miłuje od pierwszego przyjęcia hostii w plynie
<Damn3d> wiec łatwo ci nie pojdzie.
<Damn3d> o w ogole
<dweller> ciesze się z Twojej miłości do stonki i w ogóle
<Damn3d> czemu ubuntu nie pozwala mi wpisac
<Damn3d> krzyżtop w nazwe profilu?
<Damn3d> czemu swojego imienai nie moge wpisac?
<dweller> nie umiesz
<Damn3d> rodzice mi tak dali bo mial byc krzysztof, a potem krzyzyk z jezusem w wannie mi sie utopil
#ubuntu-pl 2012-04-04
<Damn3d> no i jest Krzyżtop
<Damn3d> ale dla znajomych Pani Ania
<Damn3d> w ogole te helpy do ubuntu sobie poprawcie
<Damn3d> tam cos jest zle z hebrajskiego przetlumaczone
<Damn3d> tam na koncu gdzie cytujecie apostoła św. Hektora Barbosse
<Damn3d> o ten cytat o kasztanach chodzi
<Damn3d> (7) Dzieła rąk Jego to wierność i sprawiedliwość. Wszystkie przykazania Jego są trwałe, (8) ustalone na wieki, na zawsze, słusznością i mocą będą nadane (9) - brązowe twarde kulki kasztanami zwane (10).
<Damn3d> (Ks. Psalmów 111:5-112:2, Biblia Tysiąclecia)
<Damn3d> o tutaj macie blad
<Damn3d> bo to jest z Pierwszego listu do osiedlowej administracji
<Damn3d> a nei z biblii tysiaclecia
<Damn3d> poprawcie
<dweller> goł ełej
<Damn3d> no tak jezus mówił
<Damn3d> w trzecim liście do kasztanów
<Damn3d> myslisz ze biblii nei czytam?
<Damn3d> myslisz ze
<Damn3d> zaimponujesz mi swoją wiarą?
<Damn3d> ja jestem najwiekszym fanem mam krew papieza
<Damn3d> o wiem jak ci odpowiem
<Damn3d> dweller: Błogosławieni, którzy wprowadzają pokój, albowiem oni będą nazwani Synami Bożymi.
<Damn3d> masz cos jeszcze do dodania?
<dweller> tak
<dweller> wypierdalaj
<Damn3d> no do mnie nie z taką kulturą
<Damn3d> tutaj Pępęcidronek wielkopolski, nei Kozioszczyły
<Damn3d> u was w Kozioszczylach to pewnei tak sie mowi
<Damn3d> nie co w naszym katolickim miescie
<Damn3d> dweller: I co, zadowoleni jesteście, Kozioszczyły?
<dweller> pewnie
<Damn3d> no my i tak wiemy co tam u was robicie
<dweller> zapomniałeś dodać że jemy koty, odgryzamy głowy kurom i nosimy odwrócone krzyże
<Damn3d> sokowirówkami na sutkach wirujecie
<Damn3d> kasztanami sie wymieniacie
<Damn3d> i w szkolach sie uczycie
<Damn3d> O Koperniku i o układach moczowych
<Damn3d> a i tak spłoniecie w piekle
<Damn3d> pambuk jest wielki
<BlessJah> morfi
<BlessJah> morda
<Damn3d> Pępęcidronek łatwo sie nie podda
<dweller> że też mu się chce to pisać
<Damn3d> dweller napędza mnie ręka Boża
<BlessJah> tu i nie tylko
<BlessJah> dweller: ale zapracował na query na ignore, ci też radzę
<Damn3d> tak
<Damn3d> do sedzi anny marii wesolowskiej mnie podaj
<Damn3d> I ona zdecyduje, czy zapracowalem na ignore
<Damn3d> A potem cos powie, ze niby jej query zasmiecam chociaz sama nie ma co robic i tylko czeka az sie cos zacznei dziac
<Damn3d> A jakby co to mamy jeszcze ten próg w sypialni
<dweller> BlessJah: nah, poczytam sobie te głupoty
<dweller> i tak się muzyka konweruje
<Damn3d> Jaka?
<Damn3d> Mam nadzieje że nie żadna szatańska
<BlessJah> a program w visualu pod xp wewnątrz vboksa się kompiluje
<Damn3d> tak, tak
<Damn3d> i wędlinowodan siarciostopu w zamrażarce sie wentyluje
<BlessJah> ale nawet czekanie na koniec kompilacji nie znudzi mnie na tyle żeby te brednie czytać
<dweller> Damn3d: faszystowska
<dweller> i dra biblię
<Damn3d> dweller, Jaka?
<Damn3d> ee
<Damn3d> to pewnie Krzysztof Krawczyk
<Damn3d> ?
<Damn3d> tzw "polski ozzy osbourne"
<Damn3d> Zgadłem?
<Damn3d> i pewnie
<Damn3d> przescieradla na scenie pożerają
<Damn3d> obrazajac turyny całuńskie?
<Damn3d> E, znudzilo mi sie
<Damn3d> Te, a tak w ogole to ja jestem całkiem normalny, tylko nie moge spac
<Damn3d> ;P
<dweller> Damn3d: skoro tak Ci się koreański pop kojarzy to ok
<Damn3d> szczerze mowiac
<Damn3d> gdyby tak stylowo trollowal ktos inny
<Damn3d> to byloby to calkiem miłe
<Damn3d> O, dodam swoj wiersz pod nazwą 'laden'
<Damn3d> to sie zainstaluje w /usr/bin/laden
<Damn3d> o to wtedy bedziecie popierac islamskich wojownikow
<Damn3d> to tez zle bedzie
<Damn3d> bo co, nie udostepnicie?
<Damn3d> bo ACTA, bo SOPA/CIPA ?
<dweller> pff
<BlessJah> nie karm go
<BlessJah> to sobie pójdzie
<Damn3d> Stop ACTA, Stop STOPIE i CIPIE
<dweller> ale mi sie nudzi :<
<Damn3d> Chuj z actą, stopą w cipe, stop stopie
<dweller> ale windowsa zmuliło ;f
<Damn3d> przez te acta nowych teledyskow gosi andrzejewicz nie moge obejrzec
<Damn3d> BlessJah, ale przeciez dobrze wiesz, ze chcesz to czytac
<Damn3d> bo nie wiem na co mozna o 2 w nocy na ircu czekac
<Damn3d> na powrót chrystusa króla
<dweller> są inne strefy czasowe
<foreste_> chrystusa niema
<dweller> a nie tylko gmt +2
<foreste_> jak by byl to kosciol by innaczej zachowywal sie
<Damn3d> strefa milosci bozej
<Damn3d> taką mam ustawioną
<Damn3d> ale dalej sie wyswietla jako Krzyżtof, a nie Pani Ania
<dweller> >.>
<dweller> kozio był przynajmniej śmieszny
<m477> ;lo
<m477> no one simply will pass the exams
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> http://roflcopter.pl/5889 :D
<karoles> Doberano
<karoles> Poranek, kiedy jeszcze nic nie zrobilem i do niczego sie nie zobowiazalem jest najlepsza pora dni a
<karoles> Wizard: dojezdzasz do pracy?
<Wizard> karoles, tak, ale niezbyt daleko
<karoles> bede 8:55 i powiem Ci dlaczego o to zapytalem
<DaZ> ojej
<DaZ> to wy takie psiapsióły irl jesteście :f
<Wizard> DaZ, :*
<DaZ> ~~*:
<Wizard> chcesz z nami chodzić pod pachę na zakupy do galerii?
<DaZ> pod pache to jeszcze nie >:
<Wizard> DaZ, a jak, za rączkę?
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry. Widzę że przez pad dysku ominęło mnie trollowisko :>
<Dreadlish> widocznie ;D
<bastetmilo> pisanie o "milosci bozej" mnie hilightowało
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<Wizard> gdzie było o miłości bożej? :D
<bastetmilo> hej Wizard
<bastetmilo> no gdzieś wyżej jakiś koleś na D. pisał... :)
<gjm> re
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<gjm> hej bastetmilo
<Wizard> cześć gjm
<Wizard> ale tego gościa na poezję zebrało
<Wizard> chociaż jeden tekst nawet mi się spodobał
<Wizard> Damn3d> [02:01:49] o tutaj macie blad
<Wizard> <Damn3d> [02:02:02] bo to jest z Pierwszego listu do osiedlowej administracji
<Wizard> <Damn3d> [02:02:07] a nei z biblii tysiaclecia
<Wizard> :D
<Dreadlish> Wizard kopie
<Dreadlish> ;D
<Dreadlish> cześć Wizard ;D
<Wizard> cześć Dreadlish
<gjm> co robi Chuck Norris w punkcie xero?
<gjm> xero-kopie
<Dreadlish> ;D
<bastetmilo> hiehiehie
<Wizard> heh
<gjm> :)
<gjm> bastetmilo: co z tym dyskiem?
<BlessJah> Wizard: poczytaj backloga i zaloz permanentne +q
<Wizard> o, a kto jeszcze był niegrzeczny oprócz nich?
<Wizard> bo mi umknęło
<BlessJah> pijesz do czego co ja albo avalan pisalismy?
<Wizard> no bo nie wiem komu mam zakładać to +
<Wizard> i za co
<Wizard> :>
<Dreadlish> bo nie ma tego ustalonego
<Dreadlish> i każdy op robi samowolkę
<Dreadlish> :/
<Dreadlish> jeden daje +q, drugi kickuje, trzeci banuje
<BlessJah> Wizard: damn3d
<Dreadlish> ustalcie może sobie ok?
<Dreadlish> a damn3dowi to by sie zdało założyć +q, bo jak zacznie szerzyć swoje ideologie to ja 3.14r^le
<Wizard> dobrze, ustalimy
<bastetmilo> gjm: no a co ma byc? TŻ zrobił wczoraj aktualizacje, uruchomił ponownie i system już nie wstał. Nie bootuje się z dysku. Ale dane udało się skopiować...
<Wizard> qermit, kklimonda ping
<BlessJah> juz to widze... :]
<Wizard> tż?
<bastetmilo> Towarzysz Życia
<BlessJah> co tż?
<Dreadlish> napisała wyżej
<BlessJah> kto napisał?
<BlessJah> dobra, wiem kto
<BlessJah> zredukowana zdolność kojarzenia faktów :|
<gjm> od aktualizacji padają dyski? a to ci
<karoles> cz
<karoles> Wizard: bo keidys pisales ze wstales jakso wczenie, o 4 (?) I myslalem ze dojezdzasz, ze meiszkasz w jakiejs sypialni
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> ostatni raz wstawałem tak w nocy raz, żeby się na pieprzone Okęcie dostać
<gjm> btw. http://tinyurl.com/crvadol ← Dw. Centralny
<gjm> zaczyna się
<shpaq> mornin'
<Dreadlish> gjm: ale spanie ;D
<Wizard> co to jest?
<Wizard> to już na centralnym wystawiają menelom kanapy?
<karoles> może.
<gjm> to jakaś reklama miała być
<bastetmilo> gjm: Nie wiem czy aktualizacje to zrobiły, pewnie nie. Po prostu po restarcie się juz nie podniósł.
<gjm> ale jak chciałem o 3 nad ranem gdzieś usiąść to nie było gdzie, oprócz schodów ale obok jakichś niemiło pachnących osób
<gjm> czyli padł system
<bastetmilo> gjm: Nie. Przy bootowaniu nie widzi w ogóle dysku.
<bastetmilo> i w ogóle wiesz, że ja mówię o maku? :)
<gjm> oO, to ja nie wiem
<Wizard> bastetmilo, #mac
<Damn3d> Wizard szataniarz wyznawca vooodoo mnie wywalił :(
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ale teraz siedze na Ubuntu :> A ze dysk mi padł to chciałam się tylko wyżalić, a nie że o rady prosić...
<Wizard> spoko ;)
<bastetmilo> Wizard: jesteś wyznawcą voodoo? ;)
<Damn3d> vooodoo i lalek matrioszek
<Damn3d> to nawet gorszer
<Wizard> :|
<Damn3d> pewnie do tego wszystkiego jeszcze
<Damn3d> ma na imie Krzysztof
<Damn3d> i kaze sie nazywac Painią Anią
<Damn3d> Panią Anią
<DaZ> znowu? >:
<bastetmilo> Wizard, ale agent z Ciebie :>
<DaZ> ukryta opcja rosyjska
<Damn3d> dektyw mąk prawdziwy
<DaZ> sam widziałem jak mówił cyrylicą! :f
<Wizard> буду говорил, как хочу!
<Wizard> говорить nawet ;)
<Wizard> to ja zabiłem prezydenta wszystkich Polaków i to był zamach
<Wizard> zamach - w sensie wymach
<DaZ> z magnesem stałeś? :f
<Damn3d> a kto to jest prezydent wszystkich polakow?
<Damn3d> papież?\
<gjm> >:
<DaZ> jak mógł nie wiedzieć >:
<DaZ> on nie jest jednym z nas.
<DaZ> eh, musze w końcu opanować jakiś język w te domki w wersji euro
<Wizard> język w domki?
<DaZ> ną
<dweller> Wizard: podziwiam, że też chciało Ci sie
<Wizard> dweller?
<Wizard> a
<Wizard> :D
<DaZ> batman_theme.wav :f
<kklimonda> Wizard: co tam?
<Wizard> kopiemy, banujemy, czy uciszamy?
<Wizard> DaZ, tu ryttyryyyyyyyruuu.. ty tu tu ty tu ty.. pambarabambarabam tu ryttyryyyyyyyyruu
<DaZ> dokładnie tak
<dweller> wubwubwubwub
<gjm> gejstep
<dweller> wiesz coś o tym
<gjm> proste
<Wizard> a ludziom jakiś skype jest potrzebny, jak na ircu można nawet nucić
<karmel> rotfl...
 * gjm Słucha: Caspa - Rat-A-Tat Tat feat. Dynamite MC
<Wizard> umc umc umc techno techno!
<bastetmilo> czym wyszukać plik w całym katalogu i podkatalogach, żeby mi pokazało gdzie on jest?
<Wizard> find
<soee> do you know if T3 4.6 works with mysql 5.5 ?
<Wizard> soee, pisz po polsku, sporo osób nie mówi po angielsku
<Wizard> soee, ja np. nie wiem nawet co to t3 ;)
<soee> nie ten kanal :D
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> soee, typo3?
<soee> tak :)
<Wizard> błeh, php
 * m477 geniusz alkoholowy
<Dreadlish> NO WOF
<Ozil> Dreadlish: ja to się zastanawiam ile to można pić i robić z siebie klauna mam na myśli tego m477
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> on już ma tam puszkę zamiast mózgu
<Ozil> dokładnie
<Wizard> jego sprawa
<Wizard> nie, m477?
<Wizard> ja tam lubię się czasem najebać
<Ozil> to co on od zeszłego tygodnia tu odstawia na kanale to przeszło ludzkie pojęcie i wnioskuje aby dostał minimum mute
<Ozil> Wizard: czasem to nie znaczy codziennie 10 dni pod rząd w transie
<gjm> gówno cie to powinno obchodzić
<Wizard> w sumie, to racja, panie gjm
<Ozil> dobra nie przegłosuje tego więc odpuszczam skoro tolerujecie jego zachowanie tutaj
<Ozil> z netykietą to on nie ma nic wspólnego
<gjm> a ty z myśleniem
<gjm> o ortografii nie wspomnę
<Ozil> staram się pisać bez błędów
<Ozil> a z myśleniem to u mnie bardzo w porządku
<Wizard> cojack, :*
<Wizard> suitch, :*
<Ozil> Wizard daj opa
<gjm> 12:23 < Ozil> a z myśleniem to u mnie bardzo w porządku
<gjm> hihihi
<Ozil> gjm: no widzę że ty w szampańskim humorku co?
<bastetmilo> głupio będzie jak wybuchnę teraz śmiechem
<bastetmilo> ale czytając powyższą konwersacje mam wielką ochotę na to
<gjm> żeby się nie powtarzać poradzę Ci Ozilku przeczytać moją wypowiedź z 12:21
<gjm> bastetmilo: ;*
<Ozil> gjm: czemu na mnie wsiadasz co ja ci takiego zrobiłem ostatnio zauważyłem że tych normalniejszych tutaj to mniejszość
<Ozil> i jak ktoś mnie wkurzy to też umiem pocisnąć ale najpierw musi sobie zasłużyć
<Ozil> a tobie się już zaczyna zbierać gjm
<gjm> >:
<Wizard> jak w przedszkolu
<Dreadlish> eh.
<Dreadlish> weźcie sobie po mordzie dajcie
<Dreadlish> i miejcie spokój
<Wizard> ale cóż, jeden gimnazjum kończył, drugi jeszcze do niego chodzi
<Dreadlish> ok?
<Wizard> a trzeci się przymierza, widzę :>
 * gjm slaps Wizard 
<Wizard> rób mi tak jeszcze ;)
<gjm> chciałbyś
<gjm> ja po prostu lubię czasem potrollować
<Wizard> :]
<bastetmilo> jak dzieci w pisakownicy :)
<qermit> Wizard: co jest?
<bastetmilo> tylko się piachem rzucają.
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: widocznie to kochają
<bastetmilo> widocznie tak.
<gjm> widocznie.
<gjm> :>
<bastetmilo> gjm: no powiedz, kochasz to? ;)
<gjm> uwielbiam
<tajwanuser> cze
<m477> keskesela
<gjm> nie
<m477> tak
<denysonique> [1]    7277 segmentation fault  chromium-browser
<denysonique> Jak to naprawić
<BlessJah> nie da sie
<kklimonda> denysonique: musisz zgłosić na LP
<denysonique> juz mam
<denysonique> jajko 3.0.18 to problem
<m477> jak gorocoa
<Zippa> hej
<Ashiren> moshi moshi
<Voldenet> BlessJah: co go kłamiesz
<Voldenet> niech sobie zdebaguje chłopak
<Voldenet> ddd w łapę i jazda :D
<Voldenet> konbanwa, Ashiren-san
<BlessJah> Voldenet: niee da się
<BlessJah> i już
<Voldenet> Oh
<Voldenet> O...ok.
<Matan[M]> mleko... mleko zawsze jest spoko
<DaZ> nie zawsze.
<Matan[M]> DaZ: reason or not truth
<Voldenet> Matan[M]: jak ktoś ma hipolaktazję np.
<Matan[M]> Voldenet: hmmm...
<Matan[M]> na coś trzeba umrzeć
<Matan[M]> poza tym, to wada usera nie aplikacji ;)
<Voldenet> -. .. . .--. .-. .- .-- -.. .-
<ntat> Witam
<m477> Witam
<Voldenet> witam
<dawid> znacie program  do odzyskiwania danych z sd\
<dawid> ?
<dawid> mam czytnik jak by co
<dawid> program na ubuntu oczywiście
<gjm> dawid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<dawid> dzięki
<Zippa> hej hej
<Zippa> :)
<Kaczy21> Witam
<Kaczy21> mam takie pytanie, czy jest możliwe nadanie uprawnień otworcia z obrazu iso np setup.exe?
<Kaczy21> przez wine
<gjm> nie możesz podmontować pobrazu?
<gjm> obrazu*
<Kaczy21> zamontowałem obraz
<gjm> to w czym problem
<Kaczy21> ale teraz nie mogę zmienić uprawnień, chce by się uruchomiało jako aplikacja
<Kaczy21> a nie mogę tego zmienić bo jest napisane cytuję " Nie można określić uprawnień "Setup.exe"
<Kaczy21> i teraz nie wiem, czy istnieje komenda jakaś czy jak..
<Kaczy21> ktoś wie?
<Ashiren> huh
<Ashiren> a jakie ma uprawnienia setup.exe
<Kaczy21> właśnie nie mogę sprawdzić gdyż jest napisane " nie można określić" a mi chodzi by to ruszyc jako aplikacje przez wine..
<Kaczy21> a pokazuje się okno gdy normalnie przez wine chce to otworzyć " The file '/........................' is not marked as executable
<Kaczy21> kropki to ścieżka..
<gjm> chmod +x
<Ashiren> no to wine setup.exe
<Ashiren> :?
<Kaczy21> probowałem przez ta komende ale error się pojawia jakby nie mogło odczytać z obrazu iso
<Kaczy21> skopiowałem płytkę do normalnego katalogu i ruszylem
<Kaczy21> może to coś da
<Kaczy21> heh
<bastetmilo> re
<gjm> re qm qm
<m477> jestem pisowczykiem
<lisu> re
<lisu> hej panocki miał kto htc evo 3d w ręce?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-04-05
<coren4> witam:)
<coren4> moglby ktos rzucic okiem, poneiwaz zaczynam z linuksem w sumie, mzoe to nei pierwsza stycznosc, ale mimo wszystko mam problem
<coren4> poneiwaz chcialem zainstalwoac jDownloadera
<coren4> i dodajac repo cos skopalem
<coren4> poneiwaz na sudo apt-get update
<coren4> wywala mi E: Typ "oneiric" jest nieznany w linii 1 listy źródeł /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jd-team-jdownloader-oneiric.list
<coren4> E: Nie udało się odczytać list źródeł.
<coren4> mimo, ze w sources.list nie ma wogole takiego wpisu, poneiwaz caly plik wyczyscilem edytorem tekstu i wstawilem repo z forum
<Ozil> usuń to co dodałeś do sourc lis
<Ozil> i w klej to
<Ozil> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jd-team/jdownloader/ubuntu oneiric main  deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/jd-team/jdownloader/ubuntu oneiric main
<Ozil> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jd-team/jdownloader/ubuntu oneiric main
<Ozil> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/jd-team/jdownloader/ubuntu oneiric main
<Ozil> tak to wklej
<Ozil> u potem update i install
<Ozil> https://launchpad.net/~jd-team/+archive/jdownloader
<coren4> no wlasnie
<coren4> zrobilem jak kazales
<Ozil> aby usunąć stary to weś wejć w centrum oprogroamowania ubuntu i tam opcje żrudła oprogramowania i usuń
<coren4> ale niezaleznie co jest w pliku to wywala te bledy, jak wczesneij wpsialem:/
<Ozil> bo pewnie dodawałeś przez apt add
<coren4> tzn dodawalem tak jak w internecie bylo pdoane
<Ozil> daj linka
<coren4> wiec bardzo mozliwe
<coren4> sekunde zaraz poszukam
<coren4> http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/jdownloader-instalacja/
<Ozil> czyli tak centrum oprogramowania ubuntu masz otwarte ?
<coren4> nie otwiera sie
<coren4> bo wywala te same bledy
<Ozil> sudo remove-apt-repository jd-team/jdownloader
<Ozil> wykonaj to
<coren4> sudo: remove-apt-repository: command not found
<Ozil> system 32 czy 64 bit ?
<coren4> 64
<Ozil> http://netbit73.blogspot.com/2010/04/remove-apt-repository-czyli-atwe.html
<Ozil> tu masz rozwiązanie
<Ozil> zainstaluj paczke
<Ozil> potem wykonaj jeszcze raz to polecenie co ci podałem wyżej
<Ozil> jak nie pujdzie ci przez 2 klik to w konsoli
<Ozil> cd do katalogu gdzie poprałeś paczke z tego linku
<Ozil> potem sudo dpkg-i nazwa paczki.deb
<Ozil> sudo dpkg -i  nazwa paczki.deb
<Ozil> jak wpiszesz remo do uzupełnij to tabulatorem
<coren4> teraz niby poszlo i sproboje dodac jakeis repo:)
<coren4> znaczy usuneicie poszlo
<Ozil> oks
<Ozil> dodaj to co ci podałem i sudo apt-get update i upgrade
<Ozil> poszło ?
<coren4> apt-get update wuwala ten blad cco wczesneij
<Ozil> znaczy że repo jest nieaktywne
<coren4> ale jak zostawiam plik z repo pusty
<coren4> to tez wywala,
<coren4> E: Typ "oneiric" jest nieznany w linii 1 listy źródeł /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jd-team-jdownloader-oneiric.list
<coren4> E: Nie udało się odczytać list źródeł.
<coren4> a tak ten plik edytowalem i dodawalem wpisy -> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Ozil> sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/jd-team-jdownloader-oneiric.list
<coren4> nawet o nic nie zapytalo
<Ozil> teraz update
<coren4> nie powinien zapyatc,c zy sie zgadzam?
<coren4> nawet o nic nie zapytaloposzlo:]
<Ozil> nie
<coren4> poszlo:)
<coren4> dzieki:)
<Ozil> na wklej.to pokaż mi plik sources list
<coren4> w tej chwili mam calkiem puiste, ale juz uzupelnie o to co chcialemz  forum, to co podales i wkleje:)
<Ozil> dobra
<m477>  re
<Ozil> to uzupełnij tak jak należy
<Ozil> i pamiętaj jak dodajesz coś przez add-apt-repozitory to musisz to usuwać tak jak ci podałem lub w centrum oprogramowania ubuntu klikając pcje żrudła oprogramowania
<coren4> http://wklej.to/G6jEQ
<coren4> na samym dole jest jDownloader
<coren4> tak jak podawales
<m477> wspollokator strzelil mi petarda w twarz jak spalem ;/
<coren4> Ozil usunalem jeszcze te wpisy od jDownlaodera, bo cos tez nie szly
<coren4> ale juz tak repo dzialja:]
<coren4> dzieki za pomoc:)
<m477> strasznie mnie boli ;/
<coren4> oparzylo czy tylko przywalilo?
<m477> ciezko powiedziec bo mi spuchlo
<coren4> mozecie podpowiedziec jakeigos darmwoego shell'a?
<m477> szelmix
<coren4> tylko...nie moge sie polaczyc
<coren4> zeby konto zalozyc
<coren4> chyba mam 30 port zablokowany w akademiku:/
<coren4> hmmm
<coren4> odpale sobie tethera w telefonie:D
<m477> hujowy akademik
<coren4> ok shell dziala:]
<m477> 5zl
<coren4> juz mialem znalezionego tego shella, tylko wlasnie nie moglem konta zalozyc...bo nei mgolem sie rpzez 30 port polaczyc....
<coren4> :P
<coren4> .
<m477> polekj
<coren4> dobra narazie:)
<m477> ;/
<m477> nie rob mi tegio
<coren4> o 6 wstaje:P
<coren4> a jeszcze msuze wziac prysznic xD
<coren4> awesome xD
<coren4> dobra:D
<coren4> narazie:D
<coren4> z***** wychodzac z shella:D
<coren4> dorba juz irsi na screenie dzial to mgoe isc spac:D narazie:D
<coren4> dobranoc:D
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<karoles> nJakie dzien dobry
<karoles> dobranoc zaraz
<lisu> Re
<Wizard> cześć
<Dreadlish> sześć
<gjm> osiem
<Dreadlish> mjeliart
<bastetmilo> karoles: dla kogo dobranoc dla tego dobranoc.
<BlessJah> Wizard: hej
<Wizard> ale was tu od rana
<Wizard> nie udawajcie, że pracujecie
<Wizard> żeby nie kusiło ;)
<BlessJah> bo ty pewnie po mrówczemu zapierniczasz właśnie
<BlessJah> ja się pakuję
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ja zaczynam prace własnie :) kawa zrobiona, więc mogę działać :)
<BlessJah> potem na jedną uczelnię, drugą, o 15 fajrant i do domu na święta
<Wizard> ambitna bestia
<Wizard> ale trochę słabo ryć przez 5 lat na dwóch uczelniach, żeby potem dostać 1200zł do łapy ;)
<Wizard> chociaż to i tak nieźle, jak na ten kraj, bo niektórzy tyle mają na utrzymanie całej rodziny
<BlessJah> kto powiedział że 5 lat, kto powiedział, że na dwóch?
<Wizard> ;]
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie mów że zarabiasz 1200 bo Ci nie uwierzę.
<BlessJah> Wizard: zarabiasz 1200 na rękę?
<Wizard> bastetmilo, nie zarabiam 1200 na rękę
<Wizard> nie skończyłem przecież studiów
<BlessJah> tabfail?
<gjm> zgadnij
<BlessJah> gjm: pytanie retoryczne
<Wizard> BlessJah, po prostu jestem niewyspany ;P
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ale ściemniasz i tyle :) zarabiasz pewnie dwa razy tyle co ja, a ja mam tylko jedne studia i to 3.5 letnie :>
<BlessJah> dlatego wlasnie zamierzam zaczac prace w czasie studiow
<BlessJah> ale tez lepiej skonczyc studia zeby za papierkiem do 30 nie musiec latac
<BlessJah> jak coponiektórzy :]
<bastetmilo> Ale mnie dziś kołorker załatwił. Sam zrobił najfajnieszą część projekty, a mnie na dziś zostawił pasukdny skrypt do napisania :/
<sysek> :)
<BlessJah>  .
<BlessJah> oO
<BlessJah> to tak można (ficzer symbianowego putty żeh odkrył)
<shpaq> mornin'
<Wizard> bastetmilo, wątpię, żebym zarabiał dwa razy więcej niż ty
<bastetmilo> Wizard: 3 razy? ;)
<Wizard> 10
<bastetmilo> milion pięćset sto dziewięćset
<Dreadlish> tya
 * bastetmilo znów nie zrobiła sobie śniadania do pracy :(
<Dreadlish> biedna
<gjm> zjadłbym coś
 * Dreadlish wpieprzył se kanapki
 * Wizard też nie zrobił śniadania
<Wizard> zjem na obiad ;)
<Wizard> za to wypiłem frugo
<bastetmilo> ja wypiłam energy drinka :/
<sysek> Wizard: привет :)
<Wizard> привет, товорищ
 * Wizard ziewa
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie ziewaj. To zaraźliwe.
<Dreadlish> *ZIEEEEEEEEW*
<gjm> aha
<Wizard> mój kot jest np. odporny
<Wizard> ale to taka indywidualistka
<Dreadlish> kot :/
<gjm> http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/548461_395524613805141_288340331190237_1390219_1417685927_n.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cxvhkes> (at a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net)
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> dalej menele
<gjm> no, lepsze zdjęcie znalazłem
<bastetmilo> Wizard: podejrzewam że koty nie wiedzą o tym, że ziewanie jest zaraźliwe. I dlatego są odporne :)
<Wizard> :)
<Dreadlish> a tam
<Dreadlish> ziewanie jest zdrowe
<bastetmilo> Mój kot#3 jest odporny na zmianę czasu. Wyje pod drzwiami o 4 zamiast o 5. Nie reaguje na delikatne sugestie, żeby zamknął ryj.
<Dreadlish> lol'd
<Dreadlish> mam tylko psa
<Dreadlish> i on sie nauczył, że jest zmiana czasu ;D
<bastetmilo> proszę Cię. Mój pies przed 9.00 nie wstaje.
<Dreadlish> ale deko sie zdziwił, gdy go ktoś chciał zapiąć o 6 na stary czas
<gjm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uTNxRKB-Ac&feature=youtu.be ← ale to było dobre
<jacekowski> moj pies sie nauczyl kiedy jest weekend a kiedy nie
<jacekowski> i w weekend nie wstaje przed 9
<jacekowski> w normalny dzien wstaje o 7
<bastetmilo> Hm. Jaki prosty i szybki program do podgladu obrazów oferował zmiane rozmiaru?
<bastetmilo> ah. o gThumb mi chodzi :)
<Wizard> mój kot wstaje ze słońcem
<Wizard> bastetmilo, display z imagemagick ma wszystko
<Wizard> i jest prosty i szybki
<gjm> tylko że się dziwnie zachowuje
<bastetmilo> Wizard: jak będę chciała zmienić rozmiar 300 zdjęć to użyje imagemagick :)
<Wizard> ale jednego też w porządku
<Wizard> naprawdę
<sysek> zief
<gjm> o, sysek
<sysek> o ja
<gjm> o, ty
<Wizard> linux ssie :<
<Wizard> m477 :o
<m477> Wizard: ;o
<bastetmilo> Nie ogarniam Opery
<m477> wspolczuje
<m477> czeba spuscic z kija
<Wizard> bastetmilo, ja też nie, wolę teatr
<m477> zartownis
<jacekowski> ktos wie czy jest jakis bajer zeby ubuntu zainstalowac spod windowsa ale w normalnej partycji?
<m477> nie zauwazyles duzej litery ktora zwraca uwage iz jest to nazwa wlasna?
<bastetmilo> Ozil: ping
<bastetmilo> omg. Mam wrażenie że mnie dziś wyganiają z pracy... Chcą żebym wyszła wcześniej... o_O
<gjm> ja bym się cieszył
<bastetmilo> gjm: tak? A co ja mam zrobić do 18:40?
<bastetmilo> sama
<bastetmilo> w wielkim mieście :(
<gjm> nie masz transportu do domu?
<bastetmilo> gjm: mam. o 18:40
<gjm> to faktycznie lipa
<Ashiren> kup kota
<bastetmilo> Ashiren: po co mi 5 kot?
<Ashiren> masz 4 koty? awwwwwww
<bastetmilo> No mam.
<DaZ> ja mam jednego i działa jak 4
<gjm> j.w.
<bastetmilo> ja czasem chciałbym mieć tylko jednego...
<DaZ> siłą rzeczy masz dość kotów na 16 kocich wątków ;f
<bastetmilo> byłby spoĸój... a tak to jakaś ciągła drama "a bo ten podrapał tamtego, więc inny sie wkurzył, ukryzł następnego, a tamten wpadł na psa..."
<gjm> http://tinyurl.com/cp9kw8g
<bastetmilo> i szum tylko i harmider
<bastetmilo> i bieganie
<bastetmilo> gjm: co się kotu w łape stało?
<gjm> siostra dała go do kastracji, powiedzieli że musieli wygolić pod wenflon
<gjm> wkurzyłem się trochę
<jacekowski> a ja mam psa
<jacekowski> i nie marudzi
<gjm> http://tinyurl.com/cq2eka6 ← a tu na spacerze ;)
<bastetmilo> gjm: wychodzisz z nim na szelkach czesto? Jak to znosi? Lubi? Ja z moim kilka razy na działce byłam, ale próbował gonić działkowe koty, a tak szybko to ja nie biegam...
<gjm> wolałby bez szelek pewnie, ale trzymamy go w domu, dookoła jest mnóstwo dzikich kotów i się trochę boimy, wyprowadzam go czasem jak za bardzo mu odwala, ale głównie się na jednej rzeczy skupia i siedzi
<bastetmilo> gjm: a to był kiedyś kot wychodzący?
<gjm> tak, od młodości w sumie, ale rok temu się przeprowadziliśmy i tak wyszło
<bastetmilo> gjm: ah. Nasza kocica była wychodząca, ale jak doszły nam następne dwa to ona też przestała wychodzić. Troche zajęło zanim się przyzwyczaiła, ale teraz nawet jak zdarzy jej się zwiać na korytarz to zaraz wraca.
<gjm> pamiętam jak mój z okna wypadł, na szczęście mieszkam na pierwszym piętrze, ale i tak się wystraszyłem
<gjm> albo jak okno było uchylone od góry, a ten debil się zawiesił bo chciał wyjść
<Filar> skoro mowa o kotach
<Filar> wasze też skaczą na klamki?
<bastetmilo> gjm: wszystkie moje zaliczyły spadek z 3 pietra. Ale te dwa, które od małego nie wychodzą, to siedziały na ziemi i grzecznie czekały aż po nie zejdę.
<Filar> czasem w środku nocy?
<bastetmilo> Filar: nie. Ale kotka mojej babci tak robiła.
<gjm> Filar: mój nie, ale biega po szafach, sztorach, wszystkim
<bastetmilo> potrafiła sama otworzyć sobie drzwi jak wracała z nocnych wojaży :)
<gjm> :D
<Filar> mój kot tak robi jak do pokoju chce wejść
<Filar> <bum> o trzeciej i jak gdyby nigdy nic sobie wchodzi
<karoles> 'mój kot'
<karoles> lol ; D
<karoles> mój pan
<Filar> do domu też wchodził
<Filar> ale zaprzestał od kiedy drzwi same się zamykają
<Filar> znaczy nadal próbuje
<Filar> ale mu nie wychodzi
<bastetmilo> yay
<bastetmilo> koniec pracy!
<bastetmilo> moge sobie iść robić nie wiem co
<bastetmilo> :/
<karoles> Moge sobie iść do domu i odpoczać przed jutrzejszym dniem, żeby być dobrym tybikiem korpo.
<bastetmilo> karoles: nie robię w korpo. I w domu bede dopiero o 20.00
<bastetmilo> a jutro mam wolne :)
<karoles> :/
<karoles> i weź tu
<karoles> idź pan już :p
<gjm> pan
<bastetmilo> karoles: ja Ci dam pan
<bastetmilo> ale kubek umyje bo do wtorku mi sam wyjdzie
<bastetmilo> wow. Mam kupon na małe cappucino do McD
<karoles> To weź hepi milai figurke kuca.
<DaZ> ale lans
<bastetmilo> po co mi figurka kucyk?
<bastetmilo> kucyka*
<gjm> no to już wiesz co możesz robić czekając na transport :)
<Ashiren> figurka my little pony friendship is magic!?!?!?!?!?1
<Ashiren> gimmegimmegimme
<bastetmilo> gjm: bardzo śmieszne
<bastetmilo> ide
<bastetmilo> żagnajcie
<bastetmilo> o/
<gjm> http://tinyurl.com/buyoz6x ← hahaha
<bastetmilo> żegnajcie*
<gjm> bastetmilo: ;*
<DaZ> \o
<m477_> ;o
<gjm> o;
<panx> helo :D
<gjm> same boty ;f
<Voldenet> cześć bocie
<panx> oj tam.... jak tam?? jajka pomalowawne
<panx> ?
<bastetmilo> re
<gjm> no, dotarłaś
<bastetmilo> no w końcu :)
<bastetmilo> w ramach zabijania czasu udałam się do Almy po kilka niezbednych do życia rzeczy ;)
<tajwanuser> cze
<tajwanuser> ej
<tajwanuser> jakims cudem mam przestawiony kalendarz - tydzien zaczyna sie od niedzieli
<tajwanuser> wie ktos jak to zmienic?
<dweller> tajwanuser: zmień locale
<tajwanuser> hm
<tajwanuser> sec
<tajwanuser> no mam warszawe
<dweller> locale
<dweller> a nie strefę
<tajwanuser> sec
<tajwanuser> dweller: wiesz moze jak zmienic locale?
<dweller> w ubuntu? no idea
<dweller> pewnie wyklikać sie da
<tajwanuser> googlam, sec
<tajwanuser> jak ja to lubie - mam dobra instrukcje jak to zrobic, tylko bez info gdzie
<tajwanuser> :P
<qermit> hura, modem do aero2 mi przyszedł
<qermit> tylko kurdelek serdelek na razie w formie awizo
<tajwanuser> :P
<tajwanuser> smiga
<buharin> co jest w linuxie do projektowania stron www php mysql itp
<buharin> cos zaawansowane
<karoles> notepad++
<karoles> Geany
<buharin> o to fest
<buharin> :D
<buharin> nie ma cos jak dreamviewer
<karoles> dunno
<bastetmilo> buahahaha
<bastetmilo> dreamweaver
<bastetmilo> LOL
<bastetmilo> buharin: sublime text 2 się świetnie sprawdza :)
<buharin> bastetmilo, ja wlasnie na linuxie jestem
<buharin> i korzystam z tego
<buharin> ale w dreamviewerze jest cos takiego
<buharin> ze poprawiasz css
<buharin> i na biezaco ci zmienia
<bastetmilo> Oh. A tu musisz cisnąć f5 w Fx? Straszne :>
<buharin> hehe
<buharin> teraz mam win7
<foreste> buharin: kate/gedit
<buharin> dobra ;D
<buharin> sublime jest najlepszy
<buharin> bardzo go lubie
<foreste> wnerwilem sie
<bastetmilo> buharin: jest świetny :) ja od 3 tygodni pracuje nad nim na zmiane z textmatem.
<foreste> zapomnialem gdzie ustawialem szerokosc textarena w ajax shotbox intergration smf
<buharin> wlasnie chce przejsc spowrotem na linux'a
<buharin> ale nie chce ubuntu
<buharin> i nie wiem czy nie wybrac suse
<buharin> :P
<buharin> albo jakas pochodna ubuntu
<bastetmilo> buharin: suse jest wolne
<buharin> aha
<buharin> :D
<foreste> buharin: debian or arch linux ;p
<buharin> no debiana lubie :P
<buharin> a pochodne ubuntu?
<bastetmilo> buharin: xubuntu?
<buharin> fu
<buharin> ;D
<bastetmilo> łaj?
<buharin> bo che srodowisko graficzne jakies normalne miec
 * bastetmilo dostała premie w pracy :D
<buharin> kurde
<buharin> :D
<buharin> nie moge wiecej partycji utworzyc
<buharin> ja chce gnome chyba
<buharin> :P
<tajwanuser> buharin: jako edytor polecam netbeans
<tajwanuser> :)
<buharin> netbeans mam :P
<tajwanuser> do baz... pgdesigner niektorzy polecaja
<tajwanuser> co do baz*
<buharin> albo sie przestawic na kde
<tajwanuser> a nie wiem co jest na kde
<buharin> Mint?
<gjm> Kubuntu
<tajwanuser> mint ma gnoma w normalnej wersji
<buharin> najnowszy juz nie
<tajwanuser> w sumie to bez roznicy
<tajwanuser> wystarczy postawic debca i zainstalowac co sie chce
<buharin> debian troche staroswiecki
<tajwanuser> :D
<gjm> oldskulowy
<foreste> buharin: racja ;p
<foreste> natego przesiadlem na archlinux ;p
<tajwanuser> lepiej instalowac ubuntu i narzekac na unity?:D
<foreste> tajwanuser: zainstalowac archlinux ;x
<tajwanuser> foreste: nie bawilem sie nim
<gjm> i narzekać na wszystko
<tajwanuser> foreste: ale jestem sklonny sie na niego przesiasc jesli ma miec wiecej zalet niz wad w porownaniu do debiana
<tajwanuser> :)
<foreste> debian jest za stare ;x
<sysek> :)
<tajwanuser> narazie nie czuje sie przekonany
<buharin> ja bym wzial chyba ubuntu z gnome 3.4
<gjm> archa łatwo zepsuć
<gjm> ;>
<foreste> ma kde 4,8
<bastetmilo> gjm: herezje opowiadasz :)
<foreste> a debian kde 4,6
<gjm> miałeś zachęcać a nie
<tajwanuser> a nie mam ani masochistycznych sklonnosci ani potrzeby udowadniania czegos
<gjm> bastetmilo: to taki mój mały trolling
<bastetmilo> przeciez arch jest super stabilny, KISS, i wogole raz postaisz i dziala całe zycie :>
<bastetmilo> postawisz*
<tajwanuser> jak np. kolesie od vima:P
<bastetmilo> vim srim
<tajwanuser> za vima jest +10 do szacunku na irc
<tajwanuser> ;)
<sysek> hehe
<gjm> bastetmilo: teraz ty trollujesz
<sysek> a wy znow
<sysek> o linuksie
<gjm> właśnie
<bastetmilo> gjm: a jak. Niech ja też mam trochę uciechy. Na #jl nie mogę :)
<tajwanuser> sysek: nie no... za jakis czas data waznosci mojego ubu sie skonczy i bede musial cos wybrac;)
<gjm> a 20 Tiga w Warszawie
<tajwanuser> wiec porozmawiajmy
<tajwanuser> :P
<sysek> tajwanuser: mac os x polecam
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: zgadzam sie z sysek  :)
<tajwanuser> sysek: fundnij mi sprzet;)
<sysek> bastetmilo: <3
<sysek> tajwanuser: arbajt + raty
<bastetmilo> mój TŻ może kupi iMaka za 100 albo 200 zł
<sysek> tz ?
<bastetmilo> Towarzysz Życia
<tajwanuser> sysek: niet;) mam 5 miesiecznego kompa i narazie nie wchodzi w gre zadna wymiana
<gjm> tatuś nie da $
<tajwanuser> sysek: tresowany zolw;)
<tajwanuser> przynajmniej mi tak powiedzieli jak zapytalem
<tajwanuser> ;P
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: to bedziesz miał dwa kompy. A zreszta zanim zarobisz na maka to ten Twoj nowy komp bedzie staaaary
<tajwanuser> xD
<gjm> iksde
<tajwanuser> gjm: za plny kupowany
<gjm> ech
<gjm> bastetmilo: to co to za iMac?
<tajwanuser> wracajac do archa - co on ma czego nie ma debian
<DaZ> aur
<bastetmilo> gjm: taki staruszek, który potrzebuje reballingu
<DaZ> abs <:
<DaZ> kiss.
<tajwanuser> co bedzie mi potrzebne przy normalnym uzytkowaniu - nie musze miecc pakietow z przyszlego tygodnia
<gjm> esp, kontrola trakcji
<bastetmilo> i gps ;P
<Vorbis^> rolling release
<tajwanuser> :D
<gjm> żeby polubić Archa trzeba go poczuć
<bastetmilo> nie... nie napiszę tego...
<qermit> parcha?
<qermit> fuj
<gjm> bastetmilo: czego?
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: napisz
<bastetmilo> gjm: o tym "poczuwaniu" archa. Nie bede komentować, bo bedzie że trolluje :)
<tajwanuser> narazie nie czuje sie przekonany;) pewnie poleci deb, bo go znam
<gjm> trolluj śmiało
<tajwanuser> jestes wsrod swoich
 * tajwanuser puszcza baka
<gjm> to będą święta, siostra w Bułgari, ojciec na wsi, tylko kot i ja
<bastetmilo> impreza!
<gjm> żarcie i komputer, może przytyję
<gjm> bastetmilo: przerwę sobie robię
<bastetmilo> ah
<bastetmilo> chyba że tak
<qermit> gjm: swieta w stylu: co ja pacze, gjm alone forever, z dziewczyną o nazwisku .jpg?
<gjm> coś w ten deseń
<tajwanuser> :P
<qermit> gjm: nie jedz kota
<tajwanuser> swieta to dobry czas... nauczysz sie nowego jezyka programowania albo cos
<tajwanuser> ;)
* qermit changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to:  Oficjalny kanał, itd. || Ubuntu 11.10 wydane: http://www.ubuntu.com || Używaj http://przewodnik.ubuntu.pl || Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl || Statystyki: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl || Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj || Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<qermit> tajwanuser: fap++
<qermit> albo objectFapkal
<qermit> albo faptran
<qermit> w ostateczności może faptona
<mati75> gjm: dać ci zdjęcie koleżanki?
<sysek> :)
<amsh> koniecznie laska w formacie .avi
<mati75> gjm: http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/9246/xxxq.png
<mati75> tylko nie fapaj za głośno
<sysek> o mati75
<mati75> o sysek
<qermit> mati75: dziwna tapeta
<mati75> qermit: na niej czy w tle
<mati75> bo w tle to ja zrąbałem
<tajwanuser> Panowie, tutaj jest kobieta!
<tajwanuser> :D
<sysek> GDZIE
<bastetmilo> ładny makijaż
<sysek> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3604373/Zrzut%20ekranu%202012-04-5%20o%2021.46.05.png
<mati75> sysek: odezwała się przed chwilą
<gjm> mniam, ale już staram się o względy innej, więc...
<sysek> ups
<sysek> tajwanuser: przepraszam :(
<bastetmilo> sysek: za co go przepraszasz?
<sysek> TO JA JUZ SIE POGUBILEM
<tajwanuser> nie mnie powinienes przepraszac;)
<mati75> sysek: co to za klient irc?
<sysek> mati75: limechat
<bastetmilo> uzywałam limechat
<pakos> przecie pisze jaki -.-
<sysek> lol gdzie ?
<pakos> prawy gorny rog
<DaZ> na górze.
<pakos> :>
<sysek> no tak lol
<tajwanuser> lewy
<tajwanuser> :D
<pakos> lewy*
<bastetmilo> lol
<qermit> na ircu nie ma kobiet
<qermit> są tylko jakieś stare baby zawsze
<qermit> już jak miałem 14 lat to to zauważyłem
<bastetmilo> to ja! :)
<mati75> bastetmilo: moherowy berecik masz?
<bastetmilo> mati75: niestey nie :(
<tajwanuser> :>
<mati75> bastetmilo: to nie jesteś stara
<sysek> ooo
<sysek> to fajnie ;)
<mati75> kurde nie skompiluje tego
<sysek> mati75: :(
<tajwanuser> qermit: powinienes sie teraz zbanowac
<tajwanuser> :P
<mati75> sysek: what happen bro?
<bastetmilo> hehe. Mój przyszły PM stwierdził, że to niemożliwe że jestem od niego starsza :)
<tajwanuser> pm?
<m477_> jest napisane
<sysek> mati75: nie mozesz miec limechata :(
<qermit> pm?
<qermit> WTF?
<gjm> przyszły mąż
<mati75> sysek: trochę szkoda
<qermit> przyszły przyszły mąż?
<tajwanuser> ;>
<bastetmilo> owww
<m477_> pijemy? :D
<bastetmilo> Project  Manager
<tajwanuser> :)
<gjm> :D
<gjm> mały error
<bastetmilo> kuźwa. ja wam dam przyszłego męza
<qermit> pieniądz menadżer
<qermit> brzmu jak mąż
<mati75> lepiej
<mati75> pocket money
<mati75> chociaż jakby nie patrzeć dla kobiet = mąż
<bastetmilo> od razu mąż.
<mati75> sponsor?
<tajwanuser> ;>
<bastetmilo> TŻ też nie skąpi mi na waciki
<mati75> tż → to żona
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: kto w waszym zwiazku jest mezczyzna?
<tajwanuser> tresowana zona?:P
<gjm> ja
<mati75> tajwanuser: chyba tylko kot
<qermit> kazimierz wielki
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: durny jesteś
<tajwanuser> ;)
<bastetmilo> ale ja sobie to zapamiętam
<qermit> bastetmilo: kto to jest TÅ»
<mati75> qermit myśli: "jak dam jej +q to wyjdzie, że jestem chamski"
<bastetmilo> Towarzysz Życia
<karoles> bastetmilo: uzywasz skrotow jak ten wojskowy w Good Morning Vietnam
<DaZ> tw
<bastetmilo> widzę że nikt na usenecie nie siedział
<tajwanuser> ja siedze teraz
<DaZ> ja siedze, ino na innych widać [;
<tajwanuser> rozmowy sie kleja.... oj mozna sobie pogadac
<mati75> tam same pedały siedzą
<tajwanuser> ze soba najlepiej
<qermit> bastetmilo: aaaaaaa Teraźniejszy Żigolak
<sysek> товорншщ
<tajwanuser> no dobra
<tajwanuser> trza wstawic pranie
<tajwanuser> bo nie mam TZ, ktory by to za mnie zrobil gdy ja siedze na irc
<tajwanuser> ;)
<sysek> mam tabake
<sysek> ale boje sie ja wciagnac
<sysek> :(
<mati75> што,
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: po prostu zignoruje Twój głupi komentarz
<gjm> uchem
<mati75> олраоа форфыо фыа фы
<qermit> też mam rosyjskie bukwy ale sie nie chwale
<gjm> tak
<mati75> qermit: mi się samo przełącza
<mati75> i czasem na arabski
<mati75> شسبشسبشسللششسلشسشر شصرسش بل
<sysek> ALLAH AKBAR
<mati75> like this
<DaZ> что  <:
<mati75> sysek: a jakieś wtc masz?
<sysek> da
<sysek> u mienia ect
<gjm> daj kamienia?
<sysek> w ogole
<sysek> to ubu jeszcze istnieje ?
<DaZ> nie
<gjm> nie
<amsh> fajnie mati75, możesz sobie po arabsku poprzeklinać ;P
<sysek> WTF
<mati75> amsh: ؤخ نعقصش؟
<sysek> wiedzmak na maca
<sysek> LOL
<sysek> i to jedynka
<sysek> LOL
<gjm> kto ma tablicę znaków obok niech da nieskończoność
<sysek> mati75: od dzis mi mow Cesare Borgia
<mati75> sysek: widziałem
<gjm> nie będę instalował
<DaZ> masz papieża w rodzinie? :f
<tajwanuser> tabaka jest na prawde fajna... ciagniesz, potem leci Ci glut do gardla i probujesz sie go pozbyc
<tajwanuser> czysta przyjemnosc
<tajwanuser> :D
<DaZ> ale za to jak lansiarsko wygladasz
<sysek> tajwanuser: a chusteczki znasz ?
<mati75> gjm: ∞
<gjm> dziękować
<tajwanuser> sysek: i wciagne taka chusteczne nosem, a wyciagne przez gardlo?:D
<DaZ> tajwanuser: da sie <:
<tajwanuser> widzialem filmik jak rusek zrobil tak z gumka
<sysek> tajwanuser: :(
<tajwanuser> chusteczne pewnie by rozmokla i urwala sie;)
<DaZ> chyba tez widziałem
<DaZ> no, to musisz jakas solidniejsza
<tajwanuser> jak juz ciagnac po nochalu... to sa lepsze rzeczy
<tajwanuser> :P
<gjm> tynk
<gjm> cement
<gjm> piasek
<DaZ> ną
<Vorbis^> barszcz
<tajwanuser> pieprz;)
<DaZ> kanapki <:
<sysek> DaZ: moj papa. Rodrigo Borgia jest papiezem
<tajwanuser> kojarzycie taki kolorowy ryz, slodki?
<tajwanuser> taki slodycz
<DaZ> troche
<bastetmilo> kolorowy?
<tajwanuser> kiedys wciagalem przez nos
<bastetmilo> ryż?
<DaZ> nie miałem przyjemnosci wessac tego nosem [;
<gjm> kukurydziany bodajże
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: no w jakims czyms slodkim obtoczony
<amsh> i jakie fazy po nim?
<bastetmilo> to ryż czy kukurydza?
<tajwanuser> 0
<DaZ> bastetmilo: wyrób ryżopodobny
<DaZ> satisfied? :f
<tajwanuser> 0
<tajwanuser> :D
<gjm> kto mi powie o co tu chodzi?
<tajwanuser> mialem z 5 lat i wsadzalem glowe do paczki z tym tym
<bastetmilo> A nie pszenica?
<amsh> :D
<gjm> tajwanuser: teraz rozumiem, niedotleniony mózg
<DaZ> fajne dziecinstwo <:
<tajwanuser> :P
<gjm> jesteśmy z tobą
<amsh> wspieramy cię
<tajwanuser> nie ma to jak wspawcie na irc;)
<tajwanuser> wsparcie*
<dweller> kolorowy ryż - not safe for life
<gjm> dweller: rasista ;f
<bastetmilo> przez was znów jestem głodna :/
 * dweller je wisnie z kompotu
 * DaZ je kompot z wiśni
<amsh> wiśnie też można wciągać
 * bastetmilo idzie po kanapessy
<dweller> DaZ: wal po żyłach, lepiej daje
<bastetmilo> kompot z wiśni...
<gjm> no raczej
<tajwanuser> to juz lepiej z maku
<tajwanuser> :P
<tajwanuser> ok. 10 makowek i masz dzialke
<gjm> na mazurach
<Bukuria> witajcie :)
<tajwanuser> czesc
<gjm> siedem
<karoles> ;S
<karoles> zostawcie mazury
<gjm> Chałupy Łelkamtu
<Bukuria> ja tu z zapytankiem do was przybyła
 * gjm nadstawia ucha
<Bukuria> jak tam Gnome 3 na ubuntu teraz? o jakiś czas temu na 11.04 przez niego trochę mi sie posypało i ciekawa jestem czy coś sie zmieniło
<Bukuria> a kusi mnie,żeby znowu sprobować...
<gjm> ubuntu jak narkotyk
<tajwanuser> Bukuria: instalujesz debiana, potem klepiesz z roota "aptitude install gnome2" i po problemie
<gjm> ;f
<tajwanuser> nie
<tajwanuser> nie ma gnome2
<tajwanuser> :D
<tajwanuser> samo gnome
<tajwanuser> i bedzie 2
<sysek> :(
<Bukuria> ale ja chcę mieć gnome 3 i zastanawiam sie czy nie ma już problemu z nim na ubuntu
<sysek> Bukuria: install mac os x
<Bukuria> sysek: dzieki
<tajwanuser> Bukuria: no kurcze... chcemy Ci pomoc
<tajwanuser> ale tutaj raczej nikt do gnome3 sie nie dotyka
<pakos> ja mam :P
<tajwanuser> wariat:D
<pakos> nawt mi sie podoba
<pakos> :>
<ToMo> ja też, g3 jest domyślny na mincie
<sysek> lol
<sysek> gnome
<sysek> co to ?
<gjm> taki skrzat
<kretu> sysek: taki darmowy ios
<gjm> gnom, co nie?
<Bukuria> sysek: pewnie unity lepsze?
<sysek> lol
<sysek> prosze Cie
<sysek> darmowy ios
<mati75> mate będzie domyślne w mincie
<sysek> Bukuria: chyba lepsze
<kretu> sysek: nie proś mnie
<kretu> i tak ci nie dam
<sysek> prosze ?
<tajwanuser> narazie gnome2 jest wspierane - wiec co za problem...
<sysek> a o co ?
<kretu> no nie wiem, ty prosisz
<pakos> tajwanuser: coraz trudniej wyzyc na samym gnome2 :>
<sysek> nie rozumiem :(
<mati75> tajwanuser: w którym miejscu wspierane?
<pakos> w debianie stable ktorego chyba nikt na desktopie nie uzywa :P
<tajwanuser> pakos: rozwin mysl:>
<tajwanuser> mati75: a nie jest juz?
<mati75> pakos: ja używałem
<mati75> tajwanuser: nie jest
<tajwanuser> narazie nie trafilem na takie info
<pakos> mati75: ja tez ale wieki temu
<gjm> FLEJM ŁOR! FAJER IN DE HOŁL!
<kretu> a ja kde lubie
<kretu> ha!
<gjm> o fuj
<Bukuria> kretu: :D
<bastetmilo> chwile mnie nie ma i już flejm???
<tajwanuser> jak zaczynalem korzystac z linucha to mialem za slabego kompa na kde
<mati75> System:    Host: laptop Kernel: 3.3.0-trunk-amd64 x86_64 (64 bit) Desktop: Openbox 3.5.0 Distro: Debian GNU/Linux wheezy/sid
<tajwanuser> i tak juz zostalem przy gnomie
<tajwanuser> :P
<gjm> mati75: propsy za ołpenboksa ofc
<sysek> imac:~ sysek$ uname -a
<sysek> Darwin imac 11.3.0 Darwin Kernel Version 11.3.0: Thu Jan 12 18:47:41 PST 2012; root:xnu-1699.24.23~1/RELEASE_X86_64 x86_64
<gjm> 22:23 gjm@acer:~ $ uname -a
<gjm> Linux acer 3.2.13-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Mar 24 08:09:57 UTC 2012 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T6500 @ 2.10GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<mati75> Linux laptop 3.3.0-trunk-amd64 #1 SMP Thu Mar 22 18:02:10 UTC 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<kretu> ło tera będa se jajka pokazywać
<mati75> ale arch z openbox też jest
<mati75> :D
<kretu> schować pindole przy damie
<pakos> Linux server 2.6.32-274.18.1.el5.028stab098.1 #1 SMP Sat Feb 11 15:30:41 MSK 2012 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sysek> hm
<sysek> HM
<sysek> lol
<pakos> nie moglem sobie przypomniec komendy -.-
<mati75> centos
<gjm> pakos: lol
<Bukuria> czyli nikt tu nie ma i nikt nie wie :/
<gjm> uname -a
<pakos> ale w irssi
<sysek> Bukuria: a o co chodzi ?
<pakos> exec -o
<mati75> Resuming in non X mode: xrandr not found. For package install advice run: inxi --recommends
<gjm> tak
<mati75> CPU~Single core Intel Core i5-2300 CPU (-) clocked at 2793.688 Mhz Kernel~3.2.0-2-amd64 x86_64 Up~7 days Mem~268.7/2002.8MB HDD~NA(-) Procs~93 Client~Irssi 0.8.15 inxi~1.7.28
<sysek> mati75: co Ty, 10 komputerow masz ?
<kretu> temu jeszcze długo stoi
<kretu> perwers
<gjm> Linux holmes 3.2.7-1-grsec #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Feb 24 06:45:29 UTC 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2300 CPU @ 2.80GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<mati75> sysek: 2 serwery, 3 laptopy i pc chodzący w tej chwili
<pakos> i ze 4 telefony co? :>
<kretu> i ze co, ubuntu serwery hodujesz?
<mati75> Linux arch 3.3.1-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Apr 3 06:46:17 UTC 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU U7600 @ 1.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<mati75> ubuntu i serwer co całkiem różne słowa
<sysek> przeciez ubu to debian
<kretu> no, bo już myślałem..
<Vorbis^> Linux ADAM-LAP 3.2.13-1-ARCH #1 SMP PREEMPT Sat Mar 24 08:09:57 UTC 2012 i686 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N270 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
<mati75> w zyciu bym ubuntu na serwerze nie zainstalował
<sysek> wiec czemu serwer jest be ?
<Vorbis^> :P
<kretu> sysek: bo debian jest be
<mati75> sysek: debian z ssh i samym tty bierze 17 MB ramu, ubuntu 48
<sysek> mati75: chcyba, ze tak
<sysek> wiesz
<sysek> masz tam uslugi wlaczone
<sysek> miliard niepotrzebnych
<mati75> plymouth dojebany
<mati75> przy usunięciu, pół systemu leci
<gjm> to jest ficzer
<gjm> coby nie popsuć
<gjm> ;>
<mati75> żeby mieć świecące kropki przy starcie
<sysek> ja mam jabuszko
<sysek> jak wlaczam kompa
<kretu> sysek: na klapie też masz gejowskie jabuszko
<sysek> oooo
<kretu> nie ma się czym chwalić
<sysek> ZACYZNA SIE
<Bukuria> :D
<sysek> a kto sie chwali
<gjm> fajt!
<mati75> kretu: on nie ma mac booka
<sysek> mati75: mam :(
<sysek> 27 calowego
<kretu> 22:32 < sysek> ja mam jabuszko
<mati75> sysek: nie masz laptopa
<sysek> no takie do jedzenia
<mati75> masz dekstop
<sysek> mati75: klamiesz
<gjm> kretu: o hakintoszu słyszał?
<kretu> gjm: słyszał
<kretu> nie zdzierzył, chyba woli gruszke
<kretu> swoją droga francuziki chyba wymysliły pearos
<kretu> dla miłośników ios
<sysek> co to ios?
<kretu> no te leopardy i inne koty
<sysek> ale
<sysek> jak to?
<kretu> kiedyś na to chyba macos się mówiło
<kretu> a teraz co człowieka spotykam, to inaczej gada
<sysek> nie rozumiem :(
<kretu> sysek: n ty powinieneś sę wyznawać
<sysek> co wyznawac?
<kretu> japko
<sysek> ale.
<sysek> nie rozumiem
<sysek> jak mam wyznawac owoc ?
<sysek> myslalem, ze czlowiek kieruje sie ideologia
<kretu> sysek: a nie?
<sysek> owoce sie je
<kretu> niektórzy uwazaja to za ideologie
<sysek> socjalizm to ideologia
<kretu> hmm
<kretu> japko chyba pod masturbantyzm można podciągnąć
<sysek> nie tworz
<sysek> kurcze
<sysek> chwila
<sysek> nie tworz czegos nowego
<sysek> jak to sie nazywa
<sysek> takie ladne slowo
<gjm> neologizm
<sysek> o
<sysek> wlasnie
<kretu> jak tam chcesz
<sysek> taka prawda
<sysek> wrzucasz ludzi do koszyka
<kretu> jak każdy
<kretu> szufladkowanie jest naturalne
<sysek> moze i tak
<sysek> ale bledne
<gjm> polaken
<Dreadlish> polniszen!
<ToMo> polnisches Vieh
<kretu> naziści
<kretu> w języku szatana będą tu nawijać
<gjm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTx3G6h2xyA ← ale zajaaawa
<sysek> och
<sysek> dobre electro
<sysek> a nie jakies
<sysek> dubgowno
<gjm> btw, wiesz że 20 w Warszawie gra Tiga?
<sysek> nie
<gjm> to już wiesz
<sysek> ale wiem, ze na ursynowie gra SLAYER
<m477_> slayer kurwa!
<sysek> DOKLADNIE
<kretu> co to "tiga"?
<sysek> btw
<sysek> jeszcze korn
<sysek> ale korn ssie
<gjm> w piątek było Make The Girl Dance, ale nie dotarłem ;>
<sysek> HAHAHHA
<sysek> mam darmowego wiedzmina na maca
<sysek> HAAHAHAH
<DaZ> jajaja.
<m477_> nie popusc
<BlessJah> jacekowski: twoja sesja jabbu chyba wpadła w rezonans
<bastetmilo> sysek: gdzie dają tego wiedźmaka?
<sysek> bastetmilo: wlasnie nie wiem. ogolnei to jest na steamie. ale nie wiem czy trzeba miec GO na steamie, czy po prostu wersje retail
<bastetmilo> eh
<bastetmilo> i tak nie lubie grać :)\
<sysek> ja tam mam wersje retail
<sysek> na pc
<sysek> bastetmilo: ostatnio w assassino gralem
<sysek> na macu
<sysek> <3
<bastetmilo> ja grałam w live quake
<bastetmilo> :)
<DaZ> e, wszyscy grali >:
<bastetmilo> ale ja nie gram
<bastetmilo> wiec jak gram
<bastetmilo> to wielkie halo :)
<gjm> HALO
<Dreadlish> HALO 3
<gjm> tak
<m477_> nie
<Wizard> hej
<gjm> jeh
<m477_> 1st
<Wizard> m477_, ty to jak zwykle
<m477_> ?
<bastetmilo> hej Wizard
<Wizard> jak to coś w prawym górnym rogu jest czerwone, to co to znaczy? :D
<Wizard> aaa, aktualizacje
<BlessJah> w winXP to było tak domyślnie
<Wizard> nie używałem win xp
<Wizard> także nie wiem :)
<m477_> Oo
<karoles> Wizard: ze film dla doroslych ; D
<m477_> zalisz sie czy chwalisz
<Wizard> informuję
<m477_> nono
<sysek> Wizard: !
<sysek> o/
<sysek> jedyny rusek na pokladzie
<Wizard> привет, сысек!
<Wizard> и нет Русский, я Поляк
<sysek> алло
<kretu> Wizard: nie szpanuj
<kretu> i tak nie znasz ruskiego
<Wizard> kretu, co cię nie było?
<kretu> ;-P
<kretu> Wizard: bo spałem
<Wizard> właśnie że znam, w zeszłym tygodniu nawet z Ruskimi chlałem
<Wizard> kretu, akceptowalne
<Wizard> :)
<sysek> ja na codizen mam ruskich
<sysek> jak wejde do ajspotu
<karoles> jak sie chleje bariery jezykowe nie istnieja
<Wizard> na wschodzie mieszkacie?
<sysek> i spytaja o taks fri
<karoles> :S ja mam ruskie fajki na mecie ; D.
<sysek> mecie ?
<Wizard> a ja na starcie
<sysek> mowmy po polsku
<Wizard> dobrze
<Wizard> kretu, od kiedy siedzisz na #ubuntu-pl?
<kretu> Wizard: od 22:12
<Wizard> spoko
<Dreadlish> jaki dokładny
<Wizard> a używasz ubuntu jeszcze?
<kretu> no
<kretu> na desktopie postawiłem
<Wizard> z unity?
<kretu> nie
<kretu> kde
<karoles> sysek: meta to taki sklep gdzie sprzedaja towary bez akcyzy
<Wizard> łojezu :]
<sysek> karoles: okej
<gjm> sklep
<karoles> sysek: nie znam innego słowa na to niż meta.
<gjm> melina
<karoles> gjm: nelegalna dzialalnosc gospodarcza ;S
<karoles> gjm: nie kazda meta jest melina.
<karoles> :S.
<gjm> noł szit
<gjm> na jednej kupowałem wódkę, na drugiej papierosy
<karoles> gjm: jakie miasto?
<gjm> małe, i to tymczasowo było
<gjm> 2 lata temu
<karoles> ale, ktora czesc polski?
<gjm> okolice Płońska
<karoles> nie wiedzialem ze w rejonach wawy tez sa mety.
<Wizard> Płońsk jest w Mazowieckim?
<karoles> w sumie do granicy nie daleko
<gjm> Wizard: tak
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<bastetmilo> pchły na noc
<bastetmilo> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2012-04-06
<m477_> re
<m477_> obudzila mnie niepochamowana chec spozywania alko :)
<elbow_> witam, jest ty kto?
<elbow_> tu*
<m477_> nono :)
<m477_> pijemy od rana
<elbow_> oo;]
<elbow_> mam problem, pomóżcie - nie działa mi flash, jest zainstalowany a w ff tylko czarny kwadrat na youtube zabiast filmu, co robić? jak żyć?
<m477_> bez youtube
<elbow_> nie noo
<m477_> ja wtakich momentach popadam w alko
<m477_> a moj kot mnie dopinguje :)\
<elbow_> a może wiesz jak to naprawić?:P
<m477_> wiem
<m477_> :)
<elbow_> AAaaa, nie mogę wytrzymać bez flasha!
<elbow_> ;p
<elbow_> pomocy
<m477_> ;]
 * m477_ ratuje
<elbow_> siedzę od 5 i googlam i nic;(
<Dreadlish> zainstaluj flashplugin
<m477_> ja od 6 ;]
<m477_> pije i nic nie czuje
<Dreadlish> ja nie wiem
<Dreadlish> obudziłem się o 4
<Dreadlish> ale nie mogłem się ruszać
<Dreadlish> bo jak się rusze to wszystkich w chacie obudzę
<Dreadlish> durne skrzypiące panele
<m477_> wutki sie napij
<Dreadlish> musiałbym się ruszyć
<m477_> mi pomaga
<m477_> cel uswieca srodki
<elbow_> Dreadlish: mam flasha, aktualizowałem i przestał odpalać filmy na youtube, robi sie czarny kwadrat:( tak mi sie zrobiło po aktualizacji
<Dreadlish> uuu
<Dreadlish> to nie wiem
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> elbow_, aktualizacji?
<elbow_> Wizard, chyba tak, tzn nie było mnie w domu kilka tygodni więc robiłem aktualizacje i o;p
<elbow_> Wizard: masz pomysł?
<gjm> bry
<Wizard> nie, unikam flasha
<Wizard> :<
<gjm> elbow_: a gnash?
<Wizard> gnash ssie pałę
<elbow_> właśnie
<gjm> no, lepiej w ogóle nie mieć
<elbow_> kurde, nie mam muzy na dysku, nie działa mi youtube, słucham radia maryja bo trybi w totemie:P
<elbow_> niech mi ktoś pomoże
<elbow_> proszę;p
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> no zobaczymy
<Wizard> otwórz terminal, z niego swoją przeglądarkę, wleź na jotube i zobacz co w terminalu leci
<elbow_> ok, chwilka
<elbow_> coś dziwnego, po wpisaniu firefox w terminalu po prostu otworzył sie firefox a terminal przeszedł do nowej linii, tak jakby wykonał polecenie
<elbow_> Wizard: tak ma być?;p
 * gjm Słucha: Rusko - Skanker
<gjm> elbow_: firefox -jsconsole
<m477_> jaka bieda :D
<shpaq> mornin'
 * m477_ Firma - Zdradliwe dziwki
<elbow_> gjm: odpaliła mi sie konsola błędów
 * elbow_ słucha radia maryja
<gjm> noł szit, i teraz paczaj
<gjm> co jest nie tak
<m477_>  it is fuck'd
<gjm> boże, to dopiero 9
<Wizard> elbow_, nie powinien
<Wizard> elbow_, which firefox
<elbow_> gjm: http://i0.simplest-image-hosting.net/picture/zrzut-ekranu-14.png
<elbow_> Wizard: 11
<Dreadlish> to js
<elbow_> słucham?
<Wizard> elbow_, co ty paczysz?
<Wizard> which firefox, polecenie takie
<m477_> jezu jaki ja trzezwy jestem :/
<elbow_> Wizard: już chwila
<elbow_> Wizard: /usr/bin/firefox
<Wizard> no kurde, a dlaczego wychodzi?
<Wizard> nie powinien
<elbow_> nie wiem ;p
<gjm> u mnie też tak jest że nie wywala na stdout
<Wizard> gjm, ale też ci się wrzuca się w tło?
<elbow_> Wizard: cóż począć? jak żyć?
<gjm> nie
<m477_> tak
<gjm> powieszę tego kota za jaja
<Wizard> gjm, :D
<Wizard> daruj sierści
<Wizard> elbow_, apt-get remove firefox
<m477_> nakarm go smrodem
<Wizard> i zobacz, czy coś po nim zostaje
<gjm> i tak mu niepotrzebne
<elbow_> Wizard, mam usunąć ff? ;p
<Wizard> no bo firefox nigdy nie wrzucał się w tło
<Wizard> chyba, że coś kręcisz, elbow_ :>
<m477_> :>
<elbow_> nie no, on działa, cóż i po cóż miałbym kręcić? to moja jedyna przeglądarka, po co ją usuwać?
<Wizard> elbow_, to może zainstalują jakąś inną, na chwilę, żeby zobaczyć, czy tam działa
<elbow_> dobry pomysł
<elbow_> chwila
<elbow_> Wizard: w operze też nie działa youtube
<elbow_> tzn zamiast filmu mam czarny kwadrat
<Wizard> ten flasz jest z repo?
<Wizard> ile masz dodanych ppa?
<gjm> może to film o murzynach?
<Guest33160> Witam :)
<Wizard> cześć Patryk
<elbow_> Wizard: ppa? sorry, nie znam się
<gjm> ech
<gjm> Coś ty userom uczyniło, Cannonical?
<Wizard> elbow_, nie pomagasz :>
<Wizard> gjm, mi uczyniło dobrze na przykład
<elbow_> nic nie zmieniałem jeśli chodzi o źródła oprogramowania
<elbow_> a flash był chyba z repo, za cienki jestem aby samemu instalować;p
<Wizard> mhm
<elbow_> jakieś pomysły?:)
<Asche66> a w czym problem?
<elbow_> flash mi nie trybi, czarny kwadrat zamiast filmu na youtubie, zarówno w operze jak i ff
<Asche66> może powinieneś spróbować zainstalować flasha z pisklaka? U mnie po instalacji systemu, zadziałało :)
<elbow_> pisklaka?
<Wizard> elbow_, ja nie mam żadnych
<Asche66> http://www.ubuntucentrum.pl/pisklak-konfigracja-niebianskiej-nimfy-11-04/
<elbow_> Wizard: no trudno, dzięki mimo wszystko, może pozaczepiam innych;p
<Wizard> pisklaka?
<elbow_> Asche66: ale ja mam flasha, tyle że nie odtwarza filmów
<elbow_> może inaczej: w jakich lokalizacjach powinienem mieć co aby działały mi filmy? może coś mi sie usunęło?
<Asche66> ja jestem świeżak, więc na mnie nie licz.
<gjm> 09:18 < Asche66> a w czym problem?
<gjm> więc po co pytasz?
<m477_> >_>
 * elbow_ słucha ojca Rydzyka o ataku na wartości chrześcijańskie, bo mi %$#wa nie trybi flash i nie moge nawet normalnego radia posłuchać:(
<Dreadlish> "wybrane problemy, tematy, artykuły z codziennej prasy polskiej"
<Dreadlish> kurde mać
<Dreadlish> babka w pokoju obok
<Dreadlish> na cały regulator
<elbow_> tak, teraz o tym:P
<m477_> kurde mac? wtf
<Dreadlish> codzienna prasa polska == nasz dziennik == kolejny podmiot rydzyka
<m477_>  /care
 * elbow_ wie wszystko o katastrofie smoleńskiej
<Dreadlish> eh
<Dreadlish> nie było jej
 * elbow_ nie ma flasha i zaraz zwariuje
<ToMo> w ostateczności możesz ściągnąć paczkę z mozilli i adobe, potem rozpakować firefoxa lokalnie, potem wyciągnąć z paczki od adobe plik libflashplayer.so i wkleić do folderu 'plugins' w katalogu głównym firefoxa, powinno działać, mam tak zainstalowaną seamonkey
<m477_> format c!
<elbow_> ToMo: po polsku prosze, jestem turbo noobem:P
<elbow_> mam tam ten plik i nie działa
<gjm> ech
<m477_> no cóż
<gjm> ubuntu users
<elbow_> ja nie chce na windowsaaaa
<ToMo> paczka musi być 32-bit, nie 64
<elbow_> tak mam
<m477_> o deszcz pada, bedzie sie dobrze na recznym jezdzilo
<gjm> nie
<m477_> placz rzeke
<elbow_> czy ktoś mógłby mi pomóc usunąć flasha i zainstalować go od nowa?
<gjm> apt-get purge
<gjm> apt-get install
<ToMo> 1. rozpakowujesz do katalogu domowego /home/gdzieś_tam paczkę od mozilli firefox-11.0.tar.bz2
<elbow_> ale co? jakie pakiety purge'ować?
<gjm> dobra, idę stąð
<elbow_> ToMo: zrobione
<gjm> cześć sysek
<sysek> no siema
<m477_> ;o
<ToMo> 2. w nowoutworzonym katalogu głównym aplikacji tworzysz folder 'plugins'
<elbow_> done
<ToMo> 3. wbijasz na tę stronkę http://get.adobe.com/pl/flashplayer/otherversions/
<sysek> fuj
<sysek> flash
<ToMo> i wybierasz linux 32-bit i plik tar.gz
<elbow_> mam
<ToMo> ściągasz to archiwum i wyciągasz z niego rzeczony plik
<ToMo> który następnie wklejasz do katalogu 'plugins'
<elbow_> mam
<elbow_> co teraz?
<ToMo> w katalogu jest plik firefox, uruchom go, powinno działać
<sysek> HEHE
<elbow_> ToMo: tak tez zrobiłem, nie działa nadal youtube ale dziwi mnie to, że ten ff z katalogu pamięta historie i ma ustawienia dodatki takie jak ten mój zainstalowany natywnie w systemie, to wygląda mi troche tak, że zamiast tego ściągniętego ff przed chwilą, odpala się ten ff systemowy, mimo, że klikam w tenm ściągnięty
<sysek> to lipa
<sysek> masz lipny system
<sysek> pewnie pirat
<gjm> no
<ToMo> więc spróbuj z seamonkey
<m477_> ;/
<m477_> internet explorer kurwa !!!!!
<elbow_> Tomo, próbowałem już z operą:(
<elbow_> ha ha ha
<sysek> m477_: nie przeklinaj
<ToMo> nie masz jej zainstalowanej w systemie, więc nie będzie się do niej odwoływać
<elbow_> może usunąć tego ff z systemu?
<m477_> i co jeszcze
<gjm> albo Iceweasel, Midori, luakit nawet
<Dreadlish> iceweasel to ff na debianowe
<Dreadlish> ;D
<sysek> tylko chrome !
<Dreadlish> więc żadna różnica
<gjm> dwb <3
<Dreadlish> chrome? kochasz inwigilacje?
<Dreadlish> chromium jak już ;D
<sysek> hehe
<sysek> nie
<Dreadlish> tak
<gjm> sysek: a nie Safari? ;d
<sysek> gjm: nie, denerwuje mnie
<gjm> :D
<ToMo> seamonkey to taki firefox + klient poczty + irc+ edytor html
<Dreadlish> links tylko
<ToMo> u mnie mam tak zainstalowaną i działa
<gjm> lynx
<sysek> matko
<sysek> co za spoleczenstwo
<gjm> zjeść coś trzeba
<gjm> i chyba wiem co
<sysek> dziecko
<Dreadlish> sysek zaraz rzuci wykładem
<sysek> Dreadlish: lepsze to niz bycie obojetnym
<sysek> i cale zycie spedzic na ircu
<sysek> UPS
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> coś w tym stylu
<Biszkopcik> Dreadlish: pjona ;D
<Dreadlish> Biszkopcik: siema biszkopt
<Biszkopcik> co tam
<Dreadlish> żyje
<Dreadlish> i do dupy
<gjm> jajecznica a'la gjm
<Dreadlish> czyli jej brak
<Biszkopcik> gjm: z kota?!?!
<Biszkopcik> :D
<gjm> nie, poszedł spać
<gjm> tym razem ograniczę się do jajek
<Biszkopcik> ciekawe gdzie moja kotka
<Dreadlish> ucikła
<Biszkopcik> :<
<ToMo> gjm http://img1.demotywatoryfb.pl/uploads/201204/1333374689_by_wgcd_500.jpg
<Dreadlish> jaj czekam na żareło
<Dreadlish> ToMo: stare
<Dreadlish> on nie student
<Dreadlish> to 1
<Dreadlish> .
<ToMo> w triduum paschalne uczniowie mają wolne
<Dreadlish> tya
<Biszkopcik> ToMo: w czym maja co?
<Dreadlish> wczoraj i dzisiaj
<Dreadlish> znaczy się
<Biszkopcik> kuzwa instaluje jakies scrackowane l4d2
<dweller> ToMo: bo uczniowie to darmozjady
<dweller> większe niż studenty
<Biszkopcik> zaraz mi wiry pewnie kompa wpierdola
<Biszkopcik> 7<3
<Dreadlish> dweller: bywa ;)
<Biszkopcik> Wizard: ubu sux ;D
<dweller> Biszkopcik: odpal ze scrackowanego steama
<Biszkopcik> dweller: tak, tak :D
<gjm> ToMo: nie jestem studentem
<Wizard> Biszkopcik, nie jest tak źle
<gjm> chociaż w sumie, żyję podbnie :D
<ToMo> tak mi się skojarzyło z cenąjajek
<dweller> Wizard: jest gorzej :)
<Wizard> dweller, jakość tragiczna, ale da się żyć
<Wizard> to Unity nawet fajne
<sysek> Wizard: привет!
<Wizard> привет
<Biszkopcik> Wizard: upchali jak na viste
<Biszkopcik> wszystkiego
<Wizard> Biszkopcik, no już nie pierdziel, ile zajmuje? 2,5G?
<Biszkopcik> ale to nie chodzi ile zajmuje
<Biszkopcik> tylko jak pracuje
<Wizard> zaleta jest taka, że stawiam mamie w 15 minut, mama jest zadowolona i wszystko ma
<Wizard> i po polsku
<ToMo> http://img1.demotywatoryfb.pl/uploads/201203/1333067665_by_gorman_500.jpg
<Biszkopcik> ToMo: nie rzucaj sucharami
<sysek> Wizard: что у Тебя ?
<Dreadlish> a wada jest taka, że stawiam 0,5h, spieprzy się po drodze i jeszcze muli dziadowsko
<Biszkopcik> Dreadlish: ++++
<Biszkopcik> a mowia ze to na windowsach sa problemy bo sie wysypuje etc
<Biszkopcik> ;)
<Wizard> sysek, в порядке, но что я мам ц ними сделать? Надо бы их выбрасить отсьюда..
<Biszkopcik> cudze chwalicie swojego nie znacie :D
<Wizard> Biszkopcik, у меня всё работает
<bastetmilo> dzien dobry
<Biszkopcik> Wizard: daj spokoj
<Wizard> привет, бастетмило
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: znowu sie piaskownica robi
<elbow_> poddaje sie i wracam słuchać Rydzyka, nie będę miał flasha
<Wizard> Dreadlish, sami zaczeliście z biszkopcikiem
<Biszkopcik> ja nie zaczalem
<Wizard> elbow_, jeszcze tego nie zrobiłeś?
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: znów? To gdzie jest op?
<Dreadlish> siedzi w piaskownicy ;D
<Biszkopcik> :D
<m477_> :D
<Wizard> pieprzę, idę na ubuntu-ru
<elbow_> Wizard: próbowałem wszystkiego - czarny kwadrat zamiast filmu na yt, siedziałem dzis od 5 i googlałem, nic to nie dało:(
<Dreadlish> a nie solisz?
<Biszkopcik> lolz
<Biszkopcik> 10:19 [freenode] -!- Cannot join to channel #ubuntu-ru (You are banned)
<Biszkopcik> jak to mozliwe?
<bastetmilo> lol
<Dreadlish> hehe :D
<Dreadlish> wiem o co chodzi
<Biszkopcik> polakow nie chca
<Biszkopcik> widac
<Dreadlish> mają całe *.pl zbanowane
<Biszkopcik> no
<Dreadlish> kiedyś grube interesy z nimi biliśmy
<Biszkopcik> przekrety o paczki z repo :D
<Dreadlish> i się wkurzył jakiś op
<Dreadlish> i wywalił całe pl
<Biszkopcik> rasisci yebani
<elbow_> co z tym flashem?:(
<Wizard> nie działa ;)
<Dreadlish> jak zawsze
<elbow_> xD
<Wizard> elbow_, zawsze możesz zaciągnąć paczkę z adobe.com
<Biszkopcik> peace & love!
<elbow_> Wizard: ciągłem
<gjm> http://i.imgur.com/I87Ey.jpg ← oto i ona!
<Wizard> i?
<Dreadlish> gjm: jajkownica!
<sysek> Wizard: к сожалею, не знаю что Вам надо сделать :(
<Wizard> z rzeżuchą!
<Dreadlish> zarąbista jajkownica
<elbow_> c.h.u.j.
<Dreadlish> kernelica lol ;D
<gjm> no i po jajecznicy
<Dreadlish> zjadł?
<gjm> na raz
<Wizard> dumam, że to czarne w lewym górnym rogu to ci nie wyszło?
<ToMo> elbow_ zainstaluj minta, flash działa 'z pudełka' w tym distro
<Biszkopcik> ee
<Dreadlish> ja se kanapky zjadłem
 * Biszkopcik chcial zainstalowac minta
<Dreadlish> murzyn mi zrobił
<Dreadlish> znany też jako siostra
<Biszkopcik> i wyjebal sie instalator na karcie
<Biszkopcik> i tyle bylo
<Biszkopcik> ;D
<gjm> Wizard: wszystko pięknie wyszło
<Wizard> ToMo, #mint
<Wizard> #ubuntu-ru Lista banów: Wed Dec 21 20:44:19 ArchAdmin*!*@* card.freenode.net
<Wizard> anarchistów to wszędzie pełno ;)
<ToMo> trzeba pamiętać, żeby podczas instalacji było aktywne połączenie z netem, może dociągać jakiś potrzebne pakiety
<Wizard> ToMo, to co to za badziewny system?
<Dreadlish> Wizard: nie znam nikogo o takim idencie ;D
<sysek> pewnie pirat
<Wizard> sysek, zapewne
<ToMo> jaki, mint?
<bastetmilo> gjm: o/
<gjm> hej bastetmilo
<ToMo> podoba mi się ideologia głównego dewelopera, clema
<sysek> indeed
<Wizard> szczególnie psucie gnome3 było świetnym pomysłem
<ToMo> zastrzegam, że nie jestem żadnym ewangelizatorem
<Wizard> nawet po LSD bym na to nie wpadł
<Wizard> ToMo, tutaj takich pełno
<Dreadlish> Wizard hatemode is on?
<Wizard> głównie nawracaczy archowych ;)
<Dreadlish> ktoś ci tu nawraca?
<Dreadlish> bo ja jakoś nie widzę
<Dreadlish> ;D
<Wizard> już nie
<Wizard> z resztą, sam ostatnio udowodniłem sobie, że arch nie jest taki zły
<Wizard> ale wymaga za dużo obsługi :D
<Dreadlish> a tak w ogóle - co u naszego fanboja kwpolski? :D
<Wizard> hmm, on teraz jest archistą?
<Dreadlish> cały czas jest/był
<Dreadlish> i ma tu bana, którego skutecznie omija
<Dreadlish> i ma syndrom samouwielbienia
<Dreadlish> ale dobra
<Dreadlish> bo to jeszcze przeczyta ;D
<sysek> fap fap fap
<gjm> Wizard: co masz do nawracaczy Archowych?
<Wizard> gjm, przeszkadzają
<Wizard> ale są skuteczni
<Wizard> jak im się ze mną udało
<Dreadlish> amen
<bastetmilo> ze mna sie nie uda ;)
<Dreadlish> Wizard na 100%
<gjm> ja już nie nawracam, nie potrzeba więcej idiotow
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: ty makówczanka ;D
<Wizard> gjm, ;)
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: ja mam Ubuntu! :)
<sysek> :(
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: też miałem
<Dreadlish> wczoraj
<Dreadlish> przez 5 minut
<ToMo> a ja słucham bitwy warszawskiej w tle, to lepsze niż fap^3
<Dreadlish> uznałem, że gui nie jest dla mnie ;D
<Biszkopcik> :O
<Dreadlish> ale stoi
<Wizard> ja słucham rosyjskiego folk metalu
<elbow_> a ja radia maryja
<Dreadlish> a ja tefałenu
<elbow_> ale spróbuje jeszcze zassać chrome
<Dreadlish> elbow_: weź sobie puść pr3
<Dreadlish> albo pr4
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: ja na maku wczoraj czekałam chwilę aż mi się z boku pojawi menu...
<Biszkopcik> page rank 3?
<Dreadlish> Polskie Radio 3
<bastetmilo> więc. Przyzywczaiłam się :)
<Dreadlish> ...
<Biszkopcik> ;o
<Biszkopcik> nie znam
<elbow_> Dreadlish: nie mam flasha, jak mam se puścić?:P
<Dreadlish> elbow_: mplayerem =.=
<Wizard> Dreadlish, to gui jest nawet wporzo
<Wizard> reszta jest w repo, jakby co
<Wizard> w tym, najnowszy wmaker :>
<Dreadlish> wiem
<elbow_> Dreadlish: jak?
<Dreadlish> pewno jakbym wrzucił xfce to by się nawet dało tego używać
<Wizard> xubuntu jest, z xfce od razu
<Dreadlish> elbow_: mplayer mms://stream.polskieradio.pl/program3
<Biszkopcik> boze ile te dzwieki sie beda kompilowac od l4d2
<Wizard> nawet zgrabnie sklecone
<Dreadlish> stary
<Dreadlish> narazie to sie rebootne
<Dreadlish> zobacze, czy jeszcze działa :D
<elbow_> Dreadlish: thx
<Dreadlish> o kurde
<Dreadlish> jakie duże fonty
<Wizard> zawsze można zmienić :)
<Dreadlish> dreadlish@borium:~$ uname -a
<Dreadlish> Linux borium 3.2.0-21-generic-pae #34-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 29 22:33:16 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<Dreadlish> 12.04 ;D
<Dreadlish> -/+ buffers/cache:        250       2704
<Dreadlish> "ujdzie"
<Dreadlish> ooo
<Dreadlish> DejaVu Sans Mono 8
<Dreadlish> i od razu czuje się jak w domu ;)
<Wizard> :Ф
<Dreadlish> tylko najgorzej, że ten kernel preempta nie ma
<Dreadlish> ale to się zmieni
<Dreadlish> tylko xfce dorwę
<gjm> aleście się dogadali
<gjm> xfce ssie
<gjm> rozgadali*
<Dreadlish> nawzajem
<Dreadlish> i tak lepiej wypada od gnome3 i kde4...
<gjm> no trochę, ale i tak wiesz co lubię najbardziej ;3
 * gjm Słucha: Bratkilla - Biznizz
<elbow_> ha! w chrome działa yt! ale czemu nie działa w ff i operze?
<Wizard> хмм
<Wizard> hmm
<Dreadlish> rm -rf ~/.firefox
<sajimon> pewnie masz cos z wtyczka flaszowa popieprzone, nei jest tak ze chrome ma wbudowanego flasza?
<Dreadlish> sorry
<Dreadlish> rm -rf ~/.mozilla
<Dreadlish> ;D
<Wizard> w sumie
<ToMo> bo chrome używa własnej implementacji flasha
<Wizard> tylko niech se danych z TB nie wywali
<Wizard> ToMo, że co? :D
<Dreadlish> tya...
<Dreadlish> jeszcze może ma frytki?
<Wizard> a świnki latają!
<Dreadlish> a Wizard lubi archa
<Wizard> o, to dobre
<ToMo> Jest oczywiście mały wyjątek, Flash będzie dostępny jedynie dla przeglądarki Google Chrome. Docelowo Flash będzie obsługiwany jedynie przez API Pepper zastosowane w Chrome. Z owego API skorzystać będą mogły inne przeglądarki jednak póki nie osiągnie ono pełnego poziomu stabilności, nikt nie jest zainteresowany wdrożeniem rozwiązania Chrome.
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> chrome korzysta z tego samego flasha co wszyscy
<Dreadlish> tylko inaczej
<gjm> Żona pyta się męża:
<gjm> - Ładnie mi w tej fryzurze?
<gjm> Po czym mąż wylewa na nią kwas i mówi:
<gjm> - Lepiej ci w rozpuszczonych.
<Dreadlish> ;D
<gjm> umarłem
<Dreadlish> ja padłem
<elbow_> lol
<gjm> http://tinyurl.com/dydbs6z ← wielkanocne blanty
<Dreadlish> lol 'D
<ToMo> przypomina mi się joker tima burtona
<m477_> MIENSNY JESZ ;D
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> m477
<Dreadlish> stary weźś
<m477_> ty go zjesz ty go jesz
<crusty> miesny jerz
<Dreadlish> miensny jerzor
<gjm> aaa, dziwię się z czym kot tak lata, a on makaron penne z kuchni podpierdzielił i mi naznosił
<gjm> motyla noga
<m477_> nie klnij
<m477_> kuwa mac
<ntat> Cześć
<gjm> Siedem
<Dreadlish> Miliart
<ntat> Ktoś kto korzysta z Androida, znacie może jakiegoś klienta IRC?
<pakos> andchat
<Dreadlish> andchat
<gjm> bastetmilo: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/144408/macbook_sticker.jpg :)
<ntat> ok, dzięki już sprawdzam:)
<pakos> ew irssi przez connectbota :P
<Dreadlish> gjm: lika shit
<gjm> tak jak ty
<bastetmilo> gjm: hahahahaha
<ntat|> Działa:)
<cojack_> o/ Wizard
<Wizard> cześć cojack_
<BlessJah> o/ Wizard
<Wizard> cześć BlessJah
<gjm> cześć dziewczyny
<tajwanuser> cze
<bastetmilo> gjm: aleś Ty niemiły ;)
<TriGGeRiuS> Witam
<tajwanuser> witaj
<gjm> bastetmilo: oj tam, oj tam
<bastetmilo> :>
<TriGGeRiuS> Mam problem z linuksem. Jak przejść do folderu z poziomu konsoli, w nazwie którego jest spacja? Jakkolwiek nie wpisze komendy cd to występuje błąd " No such file or directory"
<tajwanuser> cd "nazwa folderu"
<Wizard> albo cd nazwa\ katalogu
<TriGGeRiuS> Ok, dzięki :-)
<Wizard> foldery to pod Wieżą Ajfla sprzedają
<tajwanuser> u mnie w ubu to sie nazywa folder;) az sprawdzilem
<Wizard> ojapieprzę
<Wizard> a wiecie jak jest plik po polsku?
<Wizard> :>
<gjm> fajl
<Wizard> zbiór :>
<Wizard> ej, to by było czadowe tłumaczenie
<Wizard> patrzysz na Firedziwkę, a tam: Zbiór, Edycja, Widok
<Wizard> Prawym → utwórz nowy → pusty zbiór
<gjm> nie
<Wizard> czemu nie?
<tajwanuser> Wizard: ale ja mam en w systemie:P
<Wizard> encefalogram?
<tajwanuser> en_US ;)
<Wizard> bez utfa?!
<Wizard> wtfa?!
<Wizard> ja mam ru_RF ;]
<Wizard> файл
<Wizard> открытка
<gjm> cyrylica edyszyn
<Wizard> no ba
<tajwanuser> :P
<pakos> hmm gdzie tmpfs ma plik konfiguracyjny?
<buharin> hej
<TriGGeRiuS> Wiecie może jak wyłączyć X Server? Instalator sterownika od Nvidii nie chce mi ruszyć bez zamknięcia X.
<pakos> zabij gdma :)
<buharin> mam maly problem po zainstalowaniu sterownikow do karty graficznej panel gorny i dolny w gnome shell sie chrzani
<buharin> jakas tecza tam jest
<buharin> :P
<TriGGeRiuS> W jaki sposób? Jestem użytkownikiem Linuksa dopiero od pół godziny :-)
<bastetmilo> ah buharin jest taki program ktory zrobi ci podglad na zywo w zmianach w css
<buharin> bastetmilo: :)
<bastetmilo> nazywa się
<bastetmilo> uwaga
<bastetmilo> Firebug
<pakos> killall gdm3 z tty
<buharin> bastetmilo: dzieki :D
<bastetmilo> Firebug działa na wszystkich systemach na dodatek :)
<buharin> bastetmilo: jestes moim mentorem :D
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: albo Opera Dragonfly
<Dreadlish> zależy co ma ;D
<TriGGeRiuS> "Process not found". Aha, jeśli to ważne to działam na Mincie
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: tak.
<bastetmilo> Chrome też ma Firebuga
<bastetmilo> albo to coś wbudowane
<buharin> ktos pomoze mi z tym http://imageupload.org/en/file/212293/screenshot-at-2012-04-06-13-40-28.png.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/chcfobv> (at imageupload.org)
<buharin> nie wiem co zmienic by poprawnie chodzilo
<gjm> distro
<buharin> :S
<buharin> na?
<buharin> postawilem nowe i sie schrzanilo
<buharin> ;D
<gjm> Linux XP, polecam Żanetka Leta
<buharin> fuj
<cojack_> wieje brazem
<cojack_> no w h
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> jak gaci nie zmieniłeś to wieje, trollu :)
<Wizard> lubisz Unity, cojack_?
<gjm> (:
<mglb> programowal ktos z wykorzystaniem liblua pod ubuntu? Jest jakis pakiet ktory mi utworzy linki /usr/include/lua.h i odpowiedni bez wersji w nazwie do liba, zeby kompilowac bez podawania wersji?
<zukker8> witam
<zukker8> zna się ktoś na win 7 ?
<mglb>  //tak, jestem leniwy i nie chce mi sie robic ln -s
<Dreadlish> dobry dżołk
<mglb> kwin 4.7?
<zukker8> no jestem 1 raz
<zukker8> mam wersje od razora
<gjm> zukker8: chyba cie pogrzało coś
<zukker8> probuje teraz zainstalowac stery do chipsetu i mam kreator instalacji nie znalazł prawidłowego komponentu
<gjm> Wizard: cho no tu, ino szybko
<zukker8> krwa pol godziny dopiero jestem na tym windowsie
<gjm> zukker8: #windows
<zukker8> aktualizacje od razu wylaczylem
<zukker8> a to win pl poprosze
<gjm> ?
<zukker8> bo krwa po angielsku to nie bede
<TriGGeRiuS> Dzięki za pomoc. Narka
<gjm> nie
<zukker8> krwa no nie mowcie ze na win 7 nikt sie nie zna
<gjm> krwa to jest kanał ubuntu i krwa nie pomagamy przy windowsie i krwa zwłaszcza z wersją "od razora"
<gjm> amen
<gjm> idź na policję że ci kijowego windowsa na torrentach sprzedali
<cojack_> Wizard: nie wiem czy lubie, nigdy nie uzywalem
<zukker8> a chuj ci w pysk cielaku. Spierdalaj z tego kanalu jak popierasz komercjalizacje
<bastetmilo> uuu
<zukker8> hehehe
<bastetmilo> ktoś z nim coś zrobi?
<bastetmilo> czy tak będzie hasał tu?
<zukker8> są tu jeszcze obrońcy wolności ?
<Dreadlish> Wizard: zrób coś
<gjm> 14:26 < zukker8> a chuj ci w pysk cielaku. Spierdalaj z tego kanalu jak popierasz komercjalizacje
<gjm> no tak, to ja mam prolem z Windowsem
<gjm> :>
<cojack_> Wizard to pauka, moze co najwyzej zrobic siusiu do nocnika ;)
<cojack_> btw kto mi nicka podjewanil
<cojack> btw jak mozna byc tak obludnym zeby wchodzic na kanal o ubuntu i pytac o pomoc przy win7? :D :D :D
<gjm> libnotify łajzo, działaj
<bastetmilo> cojack: obłudnym? Chyba glupim...
<cojack> a to nie synonim?
<gjm> nie
<cojack> ja sie nie moge doczekac az wyjdzie qt 5, pozniej poleci caly ten braz z kde bo bedzie trzeba przepisac kde na ver 5
<cojack> na szczescie widzialem juz ten fw ktory pisza w oparciu o 5, nie jest zle
<cojack> w koncu telepathy wyprze kopete
<cojack> ale po h oni jeszcze konquerora rozwijaja to ja nie wiem :D
<gjm> ale o co ci chodzi to ja nie wiem
<cojack> a tak se glosno mysle
<gjm> to se myśl w notatniku
 * cojack zamknal sie w sobie na fingerprinta i wsadzil palec w odbyt by zatrzec linie papilarne
<gjm> strażnik teksasu
<bastetmilo> szeryf wrócił :)
<Wizard> wybaczcie, grałem
<Wizard> znaczy pracowałem
<Dreadlish> cojack: a teraz sraj po majtach.
<cojack> :D
<cojack> Wizard: w co pykasz?
<Wizard> w piłkarzyki grałem
<cojack> ja pykalem rano w http://armorgames.com/play/12797/my-dear-boss
<Wizard> flash?
<cojack> tia
<Wizard> dla plebsu
<cojack> oO
<cojack> javowiec od siedmiu bolesci
<Dreadlish> co to jest java?
<cojack> Wizard: java ma bindy do opengla?
<Wizard> wyspa indonezji
<Wizard> cojack, ma
<Wizard> http://xkcd.com/1038/
<cojack> hmmm
<cojack> ciekawe czy sie da zakomitowac symboliclinka
<cojack> da sie oO
<gjm> http://i.imgur.com/1KXhB.png ← w końcu tint2 wygląda tak jak chciałem
<cojack> Wizard: cza mi cos napisac w javie
<cojack> algo do liczenia pkt w polu trojkata (liczby naturalne tylko i wylaczenie) w ukladzie kartezjanskim od -10k do 10k
<BlessJah> w pseudokodzie jak już
<cojack> moze byc i w cobolu
<BlessJah> co dokładnie ma algorytm robić?
<cojack> zwrocic ilosc pkt w polu trojkata
<Wizard> cojack, wzory są na to
<Wizard> nie potrzebujesz opengla
<BlessJah> lol, on opengl chciał?
<Wizard> cojack, a tint2 brzydkie ;)
<Wizard> BlessJah, tak :D
<cojack> Wizard: podaj nazwe bo za h nie moge tego obliczyc
<DaZ> z opengl tez fajnie
<DaZ> tak hakersko <:
<Wizard> cojack, nazwę czego?
<cojack> i nie chce tego z openglem robic, po prostu poczebuje takiego algo, krew mnie juz kipi ;x
<gjm> Wizard: tint2 mój jest
<Wizard> ah
<cojack> Wizard: no tego wzoru
<Wizard> gjm, brzydki :)
<gjm> ty też
<Wizard> algorytm klasyfikacji, czy jakoś tak
<BlessJah> Wizard: algorytmn klasyfikacji? brzmi jakbyś chciał iteracyjnie po nich przejechać oO
<Wizard> nie wiem, nie zaliczyłem tego przedmiotu :]
<Wizard> cojack, poszukaj sobie algorytmów rozpoznawania obrazów
<BlessJah> cojack: w jaki sposób zadany jest trójkąt?
<Wizard> BlessJah jest kujonem, to będzie wiedział :D
<gjm> ta
<BlessJah> Wizard: na szybko to bym po prostu iterował po krótszym boku prostokąta zawierającego trójkąt, licząc wartości prostych zawierających boki trójkątów i zaokrąglając w odpowiednią stronę
<cojack> BlessJah: poprzez wyznaczenie wierzcholkow
<cojack> http://www.matematyka.pl/294146.htm
<cojack> zobaczymy czy ktos odpowie
<cojack> ja aspadam
<BlessJah> jeśli na gwałt, to bierzesz max i min z wsółrzędnych X i Y wierzchołków, jako proste ograniczające prostokąt zawierający trójkąt
<Wizard> :]
<BlessJah> wyznaczasz z par współrzędnych proste zawierające boki
<Wizard> cojack, mówiłem ci, że BlessJah ci pomoże?
<bastetmilo> no. Nie ma to jak kujon na kanale ;>
<BlessJah> i iterujesz po krótszym boku prostokąta wyliczając wartości dla dwóch odpowiednich prostych ograniczajacych trojkat, zaokraglajac "do środka" (mniejsza w górę, większa w dół), odejmując i dodając jeden (off by one error)
<BlessJah> Wizard: ale to proste
<Wizard> no wiem, że proste, ale nie chce mi się myśleć
<BlessJah> cała sztuczka jedynie na tym, ze po krotszym boku prostokata, zeby mniej liczenia bylo
<BlessJah> pff
<gjm> http://lineout.pl/pala-ksiazki-snoopa/ ← hahaha, dobre
<BlessJah> ja wyciagam kartkęw kratke i sprawdzam czy tego z pola nie wyciagne po odpowiednim przeksztalceniu
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie mówi takich rzeczy! szacunek stracisz na kanale :>
<Wizard> tylko wiesz, sporo rzeczy iteracyjnych da się rozwiązać jakimś wzorem z szeregiem
<Wizard> a to mam jeszcze jakiś?
<bastetmilo> ja Cię szanuje :)
<BlessJah> Wizard: rozwiązanie iteracyjne bym dał, gdyby ktoś na gwałt potrzebował
<Wizard> BlessJah, a, racja
<Wizard> gwałcić można iteracyjnie ;)
<BlessJah> nom
<gjm> bastetmilo: Więcek podesłał mi plik który nie rozwiązał problemu, kurde
<bastetmilo> gjm: to molestuj go dalej
<BlessJah> ale zarabiać wolałbym ciągiem, najlepiej geometrycznym :D
<gjm> napisałem mu
<bastetmilo> gjm: a powiedział chociaż dlaczego tak się dzieje?
<bastetmilo> bo ja z jego social slidera korzystałam i nic takiego nie było
<bastetmilo> zresztą
<bastetmilo> wejdź na #wordpress-pl
<bastetmilo> tam siedzi taki bardzo kumaty koleś
<gjm> nie pali się
<bastetmilo> jak jest dostępny to spróbuje Ci pomóc
<gjm> "W załączniku przesyłam spakowany plik social-slider.php. Mógłbyś go rozpakować i podmienić plik na serwerze? Powinno pomóc :)" ← takie coś
<Wizard> dobra, jadę do rodziców
<Wizard> ciało o/
<bastetmilo> pa Wizard
<gjm> cześć Wizard
<BlessJah> Wizard: cya
<gjm> albo ewnetualnie coś innego postawię, nie potrzebuję w sumie takiej kobyły
<bastetmilo> gjm: a ile masz tych linków do profili społecznosciowych?
<bastetmilo> że aż social slider potrzebny jest
<gjm> facebook, twitter, g+
<gjm> jest jeszcze dA, soundcloud
<bastetmilo> hum. To może ręcznie?
<gjm> chodzi mi raczej o kwestię niedziałających wtyczek
<bastetmilo> w sensie, gdzies wsadzic w szablon na sztywno
<bastetmilo> gjm: a ile Ci ich nie działa?
<bastetmilo> i jaka masz wersje WP
<gjm> 3/3 które sprawdzałem
<gjm> do tego problemy z alokacją pamięci na serwie
<gjm> słabo
<bastetmilo> to moze to jest coś z serwerem?
<bastetmilo> zła konfiguracja czy cuś
<gjm> może, to nginx więc nie wiem
<gjm> WP chyba woli apacza, co?
<bastetmilo> bo zeby 3 pod rzad wtyczki sie wywalily, gdzie ja wiem ze one działaja dobrze
<bastetmilo> tak, raczej woli apache
<BlessJah> Wizard: yupi, jest geometryczny, dokładnie tak, jak chciałbym zarabiać :D
<BlessJah> cojack: jesteś?
<BlessJah> nie wchodzi mi to jego forum, kij w oko
<BlessJah> bbl, cya
<grek> czesc
<grek> po aktualizacji jada do .18.22 przestalo mi dzialac dzwiek ,karta wifi jest nie widoczna ale dziala (w kde) i takie pytanie - chce przywrocic wersje jadra do poprzedniej (nie ma niestety przy wyborze systemow innych wersji jadra) choc ubuntu tweak mowi ze jest zainstalowanych kilka, - i problem w synaptic dalem wymus wersje dla paczki linux - na .17.20 to kasuje jadro ale nie widac zeby instalowal
<pakos> bo stare jajka sa zainstalowane nadal
<pakos> pewnie ci splash czy co tam w ubuntu jest gruba zaslania
<pakos> wylacz i grub sie pojawi :)
<grek> jak
<grek> tzn pojawia sie wybor jader ale widoczne jest tylko ostatnie + recovery i mem test
<grek> tweak mowi ze sa w sensei ze mozna usunac pliki po nieuzywanych jadrach nie wiem czy to tosamo
<pakos> a wykasowal ci 18.22 ?
<grek> juz pokaze sek
<gjm> startupmanager
<gjm> i wybierz se
<gjm> tylko się nie walnij z czymś
<grek> ok zmienilem sprobuje zrestartowac
<NightWish`> ktos wie co moglo sie stac ze dell mi nagle przestal w ogole wifi wykrywac?
<DaZ> zepsuło sie
<DaZ> w ogóle wifi? :f
<NightWish`> po instalacji backport-modules dopiero zaczela sie swiecic ikona od wifi na lapku
<DaZ> ah, w ogóle wifi
<NightWish`> ale fn+f2 ktory odpowiadal za wifi teraz wlacza/wylacza buletootha
<gjm> kurde, jaka karta
<gjm> szklana kula się potłukła
<gjm> D:
<NightWish`> Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030 BGN
<gjm> NightWish`: masz iwlwifi załadowane?
<NightWish`> nie wiem
<gjm> lsmod | grep iwlwifi
<NightWish`> nic
<gjm> czyli nie masz
<NightWish`> mhm...
<gjm> sudo modprobe iwlwifi
<NightWish`> fatal iwl wifi not found
<gjm> 'iwl wifi'?
<NightWish`> razem
<NightWish`> przepisuje z drgiego lapka
<NightWish`> chyba walne reinstalke
<gjm> no to, apt-get install firmware-iwlwifi
<NightWish`> i tak mnie to czeka bo tablica partycji sie kupy nie trzyma
<gjm> jak chcesz
<NightWish`> gjm: nie znalazl takiego pakietu
<gjm> no to poszukaj w synapticu czegoś z iwlwifi, nie pamiętam jak to się tam u was nazywało
<DaZ> w końcu jakoś te ponad9000 paczek muszą mieć <:
<grek> hm to chyba nie od jadra - mam cos takiego przy uruchomieniu kde
<grek> warrning cannon open consolekit session activation of org.freedesktopp.consolekit timed out
<gjm> cannon? z armaty strzelasz?
<DaZ> to se walnij wicda i sprawdz czy dziala :f
<grek> wincda  ?
<DaZ> ale jak iwlwifi nie ma, to raczej wina tego, ze nie ma :f
<grek> nie ma siecie w kdenetworkmanager ogolnie jest
<grek> nie ma tez dzwieku - puste urzadzenie dzwiekowe
<gjm> DaZ: to dwa różne problemy ;f
<grek> zwiazane z tym komunikatem
<DaZ> ja tu widze jeden problem
<DaZ> [;
<grek> wczesniej wszystko dzialalo ok
<grek> od co najmniej roku dziala ok dzis cos sie stalo
<gjm> DaZ: NightWish` nie ma iwlwifi, grek'owi nie wiem co nie działa
<grek> co nieczytuje sie kde
<DaZ> ah, to rozne smieszki so <:
<grek> wywala przy uruchomieniu ten blad mniej wiecej "warrning cannon open consolekit session activation of org.freedesktopp.consolekit timed out"
<DaZ> ja tam ich tutaj kurna nie rozrozniam
<grek> i czesc zeczy nei dziala
<DaZ> NightWish`: to ty se walnij wicda
<DaZ> albo, nic sobie nie wal :f
<gjm> no jak nie ma modułu to nie wiem po co
<gjm> chyba żeby był
<DaZ> ide sobie stąd, tlen sie kończy [;
<gjm> kul
<zibiboniek1> witam
<gjm> witaj
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> gjm, cały dzień produktywnie?
<gjm> chciałbym
<Wizard> :>
<gjm> właśnie sobie jeść robię, można to podpiąć pod produktywność? ;)
<bastetmilo> ale mi dzis karkówka dobra wyszła...
<bastetmilo> i sosik...
<Wizard> bastetmilo :P~~~~~
<bastetmilo> nomnomnom
<Ozil> dziś jest post
<bastetmilo> znaczy, katolicy mają post
<Ozil> tak
<bastetmilo> no. To katolicy mają post.
<bastetmilo> a nie że
<bastetmilo> dziś jest post.
<Ozil> więc nie rób mi apetytu na karkówkę a tym bardzie na golonkę z bimberkiem
<bastetmilo> a na dodatek mam wędlinki z domowej wędzarni :)
<bastetmilo> uu. zaraz sobie kanapaeczke zrobie ze schabem
<bastetmilo> i chrzanem
 * gjm odgrzał sobie biednego mielonego
<Ozil> proszę przestań
<bastetmilo> a może jeszcze do tego listek sałaty?
 * Wizard pije piwo
<bastetmilo> czy piwo jest postne?
<tajwanuser> wlasnie mi sie skoncyl piec schabik na kanapki
<tajwanuser> :)
<tajwanuser> skonczyl*
<tajwanuser> ciekawe czy sie zatruje jak go zdjem w WielkiPiatek
<bastetmilo> porazi Cie grom z jasnego nieba
<bastetmilo> czy co tam obowiazuje jako kara za grzechy w KK
<tajwanuser> chyba pieklo tylko
<tajwanuser> po smierci
<tajwanuser> :)
<bastetmilo> a więc pójdziesz do piekła
<gjm> najeść się trzeba
<gjm> już widzę jak jakiś gruby ksiądz pości ;>
<Wizard> bastetmilo, jestem szatanistą
<Wizard> mam w dupie post ;)
<BlessJah> cały kaał taki antykatolicki i ogólnie postępowy widzę
<bastetmilo> hahaha :)
<bastetmilo> pytałam się, bo jakoś tak zawsze wydawało mi się, że to wódka jest bardziej postna :)
<gjm> nie ma takiego picia
<gjm> przed chwilą pierwszy raz od trzech dni wyszedłem z domu ;o
<gjm> nakarmić koty
<Voldenet> /facepalm
<Voldenet> pro hikkikomori
<Voldenet> nawet jak nie znasz japońskiego
<Voldenet> :D
<gjm> ?
<bastetmilo> gjm: to takie oszołomy co nie wychodzą z pokoju.
<gjm> to przez te święta
<bastetmilo> gjm: zaraz, ale dziś nie jest wolne
<gjm> ja mam
<bastetmilo> zjadłabym musake
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: ja mam wolne od czwartku do wtorku:)
<tajwanuser> gjm: szacun^^
<gjm> e, są jednak tego plusy, nie zapaliłem od 3 dni
<tajwanuser> spoko
<gjm> ale kurde, kiedyś w końcu będę musiał iść do sklepu :<
<tajwanuser> mnie jakos ominelo palenie;)
<Dreadlish> nie pal
<Dreadlish> nie ma po co
<tajwanuser> palenie jest dla slabych charakterow;)
<gjm> srarch srarakterów
<Dreadlish> palenie jest zjebane
<Dreadlish> poprostu
<Dreadlish> jak komuś nie trzeba
<Dreadlish> to niech tego nier obi
<gjm> nie chce mi się przełączać na Windowsa żeby odpalić Abletona ;f
<gjm> Dreadlish: bawiłeś się Renoise? genialna sprawa
<Dreadlish> nie
<gjm> ogarnij sobie
<BlessJah> [6~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~/1
<BlessJah> lol?
<Voldenet> [7~[7~[7~[7~[7~[7~/2
<Voldenet> w cokolwiek gramy, wygrałem
<m477__> zaraz bede napity :)
 * qermit odebrał modem do aero2
<Dreadlish> WOOOF
<Dreadlish> MOGĘ DOTKNĄĆ?
<Dreadlish> normalnie wyczyn na skalę światową
<Dreadlish> pójść odebrać modem
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> koniec hejtu na szybko
<kretu> qermit: jesteś wielki
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> kretu, jesteś u siebie?
<kretu> ta
<Wizard> w sensie w Łodzi?
<kretu> tak jest
<Wizard> nosz kurde
<Wizard> a ja, głupi, do rodziców pojechałem
<Wizard> jeszcze mnie teściowa męczy
<kretu> ja jade dopiero w poniedziałek
<Wizard> a mówiłem Ani: kupmy wódę, jajka i tak dalej i powiedzmy, że jak chcą, to niech przyjeżdżają
<kretu> nie, tak to przejebane
<Wizard> czemu?
<kretu> urobisz się po łokcie, a potem jeszcze trza pozmywać ;-]
<Wizard> mam zmywarkę ^^
<kretu> zresztą stężenie mamuś na metr kwadratowy troche zsa duże
<qermit> kretu: wiem że jestem wielki
<qermit> Dreadlish: możesz dotknąć, tylko klęknij i gadaj do windy
<Dreadlish> qermit: WOF
<qermit> jak to nucił timbaland
 * Dreadlish szturcha qermita metrowym kijem, bo sie boi, że zgnije
 * qermit piszcza bąka w kierunku Dreadlish 
<Dreadlish> bąk doleci do BlessJaha
<Dreadlish> on lepszy niż filtr węglowy
<Wizard> jea
<Wizard> ej, co wy chcecie od unity
<Wizard> to nawet fajne jest
<kretu> ee tam
<qermit> taki windowmaker na sterydach
<Dreadlish> taki brzydki windowmaker na sterydach
<Dreadlish> zawalający pół ekranu :/
<qermit> Dreadlish: mówisz tak bo nie stac cię na większy
<kretu> i mało funkcjonalny
<Dreadlish> qermit: wut?
<Dreadlish> qermit: jak mi sam desktop na 1280x800 wpierdziela 1/4 pulpitu to dobrze to nie jest
<qermit> pulpitu?
<qermit> WTF
<Dreadlish> eh
<Dreadlish> kurwa
<Dreadlish> oj
<Dreadlish> :/
<gjm> :)
<Dreadlish> ehh
<qermit> 1:0 dla qermita
<qermit> dziś w pracy zrobiłem jakieś 120km
<qermit> nawet fajnie po warszawie sie jeździło
<kretu> rolką od myszy?
 * qermit nie stać na rolki
<qermit> przy okazji wiem że mój złom pociągnie 150km/h w mieście
<Wizard> pirat
<Wizard> ja dzisiaj ostentacyjnie jeździłem 50 ;)
<qermit> Wizard: przepisy mówią. na każdy pas jezdni przypada 50km/h
<Wizard> jeden ośmielił się wsiąść mi na zderzak
<qermit> a były trzy
<qermit> Wizard: zabiłeś?
<Wizard> qermit, chyba w warszawie
<Wizard> bo ja na 3 pasowej jezdni dostałem mandat za przekraczanie prędkości
<Wizard> a jechałem 80
<Wizard> i nie zabiłem, zwolniłem do 40
<gjm> pod prąd na wstecznym
<qermit> ja na dwupasmowej też dostałem. jechałem 100
<qermit> na nic się zdały tłumaczenia że 50km/h przypada na każdy pas
<Wizard> bo nie ma takiego przepisu
<qermit> Wizard: jak to nie ma. Nie znam nikogo kto by jechał 50km/h po warszawie
<Wizard> ja tam raz pojechałem samochodem
<Wizard> więcej nie zamierzam
<Wizard> banda skur***ów
<qermit> zwłaszcza ci z blachami EL
<Wizard> nie mam blach EL
<qermit> ty może nie masz
<qermit> ale inni mają
<qermit> może i banda pajaców
<qermit> znajomy mówi mi że jeżdżę jak wariat
<kretu> nie ma się czym chwalić
<Wizard> :D
<qermit> kretu: czy zwykłe zmienianie pasów to jeżdżenie jak wariat?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> ale wiem, jak to wygląda u nas
<kretu> pedały w łodzi nie wiedzą co to kierunkowskaz
<qermit> dziś taki jeden jechał przede mną
<qermit> stary pierdziel jakiś
<kretu> z resztą ci ze stolca wcale nie lepsi
<qermit> pewnie już demencję miał
<qermit> i zapomniał włączyć
<Wizard> kretu, racja :(
<kretu> qermit: a jak pryszcz 20 lat tak jeździ, to co, roztrzepanie?
<qermit> znaczy sie 20-latek?
<kretu> tak
<qermit> widzisz, takiego to nawet nie można usprawiedliwić w żaden sposób
<kretu> i do tego majestatyczne ruszanie ze świateł
<kretu> jak mnie to wkurwia
<Wizard> majestatyczne?
<qermit> o nie, majestatyczne ruszanie ze świateł to już przesada
<Wizard> kretu, nie przeklinaj
<Wizard> tu są dzieci
<kretu> Wizard: minuta mija zanim ruszy na zielonym
<Wizard> a, to w tym kraju norma
<qermit> dziś lepszego amanta mijałem
<kretu> Wizard: dobrze, już będę grzeczny
<qermit> jechał 1/3 samochodu po lewym pasie
<qermit> zastanawiałem się czy tylko zatrąbić czy go wyprzedzić i zrobić mu dobrze hamulcem
<qermit> Wizard: też masz czasem ochotę depnąć gazu i w kogoś z przodu wjechać?
<qermit> albo ty kretu
<qermit> czy tylko ja mam takie myśli
<bastetmilo> nieznoszę  cweli, którzy nie stosują się do przepisów.
<gjm> cweli, co to za słownictwo?
<bastetmilo> debili, wyprzedzających na ograniczeniu, podwójnej ciągłej i przed radarem
<bastetmilo> bo się śpieszą
<gjm> na pasach!
<gjm> o, tak. wtedy można to tak nazwać
<bastetmilo> glupie chu**e i tyle
<kretu> uch, grubo, autocenzura
<kretu> no tak, zapomniałem..
<karoles> no
<karoles> ten zakaz bluzg jest najgłupsza rzeczą.
<karoles> zaraz po amandzie99
<qermit> nie ma czegoś takiego jak zakaz bluzgania
<qermit> jest poprostu jego konsekwencja
<karoles> tak czy siak
<karoles> bez sensu.
<karoles> znajomy
<karoles> dostal przesylke z innej czesci polski
<karoles> mowi ze robi te kurwazo
<karoles> i ze jerba jest dobra
<Wizard> qermit, no w temacie jest napisane
<Wizard> szanuj język polski, nie przeklinaj
<BlessJah> czego hilightują
<Wizard> ?
<Wizard> a co? masz hilight na couple? :D
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> 2204#ubuntu-pl: < Dreadlish> bąk doleci do BlessJaha
<Wizard> ehehehe
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak to rozumieć
<qermit> bo ja puszczłem go w inną stronę
<qermit> ale ktoś przekierował
<Voldenet> jestem pierwszy
<bastetmilo> straszne
<Voldenet> są straszniejsze rzeczy
<tajwanuser> np. odwolany odcinek klanu?:P
<kretu> Voldenet: gorzej być już nie może
<Voldenet> No, trudno.
<jacekowski> kupilem ps3
<bastetmilo> i?
<jacekowski> i do dupy sie gra na padzie
<bastetmilo> bo nie umiesz
<jacekowski> no chyba jednak nie
<jacekowski> ale co mnie rozwala, cena konsoli
<jacekowski> tutaj zaplacilem £140
<jacekowski> czyli jakies 700pln
<jacekowski> w polsce zaplacilbym minimum 900
<bastetmilo> i to coś dziwnego?
<foreste> klan etc zlo
<Voldenet> jacekowski: nie narzekaj na cenę konsoli, a na cenę gier
<Voldenet> za fifę 250zł, za fifę street drugie tyler
<Voldenet> i już masz prawie połowę konsoli
<BlessJah> jacekowski: stawiales juz na niej linuksa?
<Voldenet> albo więcej niż połowę, nawet
<tajwanuser> :D
<Voldenet> BlessJah: na PS3 nie da się postawić linuksa
<Voldenet> chyba, że masz dosyć gier po sieci i wgrasz piracki soft
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: zależy na której PS3
<Voldenet> hm...?
<bastetmilo> na niektórych modelach, z innym softem się da
<Voldenet> to sprzedają jakieś z softem <4?
<bastetmilo> nie mowie ze nowe
<Voldenet> ech
<Voldenet> No tak, da się
<BlessJah> wszystko sie da
<Voldenet> ale można przyjąć, że się nie da, chyba że się kupi konsole pod to
<BlessJah> chyba na atmedze ostatnio linuksa widzialem
<Voldenet> akurat na atmedze się da bez problemu
<Voldenet> tylko po co? :D
<bastetmilo> a co do gier... Można kupować uzywane, wymieniać się...
<Voldenet> ta
<Voldenet> kiedyś polacy mieli taki patent, że w piątkę kupowali grę
<Voldenet> i rejestrowali na 5 konsolach
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> teraz już tak się nie da
<bastetmilo> dalej mozna miec konto na ps store
<bastetmilo> na kilku konsolach
<Voldenet> Tak, to można
<bastetmilo> i miec gry na tych kilku
<bastetmilo> ktore sie raz kupiło
<Voldenet> ale nie wszystkie gry
<Voldenet> tych nowych niektórych się nie da
<bastetmilo> No OK.
<bastetmilo> Jak ktos strasznie lubi miec nowosci w dniu premiery to musi bulic
<Voldenet> ja tam lubię stare gry
<Voldenet> przynajmniej nie uderzają po kieszeni
<bastetmilo> ale jak sobie poczeka mozna za pol ceny po kilku miesiacach miec uzywane
<gjm> jeszcze nie śpicie?
<bastetmilo> wiekszosc gier ktore mam sa uzywane
<BlessJah> Voldenet: fallouta 1 z gog se sciagnij
<bastetmilo> ew. wymieniamy sie
<Voldenet> BlessJah: mam już oryginała
<Voldenet> poza tym, nie lubię fallouta
<bastetmilo> gjm: czekałam az pliki sie skopiuja po ftp... ze 4000 ich bylo... :
<bastetmilo> :)
<DaZ> ftp to nuda
<BlessJah> Voldenet: bass? z czytelni znam, swietna gra
<Voldenet> ale co
<bastetmilo> DaZ: co polecasz w zamian?
<DaZ> z racji niepostawionego nigdzie ftpa scpam wszystko <:
<DaZ> inaczej to mainstream jest.
<Voldenet> scp jest wielce okej
<bastetmilo> nie umiem scp
<Voldenet> chociaż ja wolę tunelować coś, co lepiej sobie radzi z plikami
<Voldenet> http lub ftp
<Voldenet> po ssh
<DaZ> netcatem
<DaZ> <:
<Voldenet> w sumie mniej więcej jak scp to działa, tylko ma więcej dobrych funkcji :)
<gjm> po udp
<Voldenet> ściąganie plików 400MB po wifi za pomocą udp
<Voldenet> to tak bardzo nie-mainstream
<gjm> no stream nie bardzo <:
<bastetmilo> jacy hipsterzy
<Voldenet> ciekawe za którym podejściem checksum by się zgadzał :D
<Voldenet> możemy to policzyć, moc sygnału -80dB, poziom szumu -82dB
<Voldenet> obliczmy ile zajmie wysłanie pliku po udp, żeby doszedł w całości :D
<BlessJah> rsyncem i niech rsync sobie protokol dobiera
<Voldenet> prrr...
<Voldenet> to nie jest hipsterskie
<BlessJah> a co do udp, wiesz ze integralnosc moze byc zapewniana na wyzszych wartstwach?
<bastetmilo> nie wcale, że nie
<bastetmilo> dobranoc
<BlessJah> takie chyba bylo zreszta zalozenie udp, jezeli mnie pamiec nie myli?
<Voldenet> BlessJah: tak, wiem
<Voldenet> przecież możesz emulować tcp
<Voldenet> i pakować w udp seq np.
<Voldenet> ale po cholerę
<Voldenet> tzn. w końcu i tak wyjdzie na to samo
<BlessJah> chwila, jeszcze raz posłuchaj co ja mówię
<Voldenet> tylko ci użycie procesora skoczy, bo robisz programowo coś, co się może robić sprzętowo
<BlessJah> zapewnienie integralności na wyższych warstwach
<Voldenet> e
<Voldenet> czekaj, wyższych...
<BlessJah> (w domyśle: warstwach modelu ISO/OSI)
<Voldenet> w którą stronę
<Voldenet> odbioru czy nadawania
<BlessJah> no...
<BlessJah> wyższe numerki
<Voldenet> aaaa ;D
<Voldenet> no, to dobrze myślałem
<Voldenet> no to mówię, możesz dopisywać jakąś prowizorkę SEQ, robić handshake z poziomu aplikacji
<Voldenet> ale po co?
<Voldenet> jak tcp do tego służy
<Voldenet> sztuka dla sztuki
<BlessJah> nie, tcp do tego nie służy
<Voldenet> nie? :o
<BlessJah> nie
<Voldenet> O.
<BlessJah> do tcp dostarczasz cos
<BlessJah> i tcp zapewnia ze po drugiej stronie wyjdzie to samo cos
<Voldenet> no właśnie
<BlessJah> ale co sie wczesniej dzialo
<BlessJah> mogly byc wyzej przeklamania
<Voldenet> to chyba jak program jest w javie
<Voldenet> w moim C takich cudów nie ma
<BlessJah> jaki program? do wysylania danych?
<Voldenet> ...??
<Voldenet> ????
<Voldenet> ????????
<Voldenet> i tak kwadratowo do 1024
<Voldenet> tzn. *2, co ja piszę
<Voldenet> chyba czas już pójść spać
<BlessJah> najwyraźniej
<Voldenet> bo dzieci powinny iść spać przed pierwszą
<Voldenet> dobranoc, więc
<BlessJah> dobranoc
<BlessJah> sam zostałem?
<BlessJah> to też idę spać
<BlessJah> dziś znów niepostrzeżenie stało się wczoraj, a jutro zajęło jego miejsce
<gjm> sam
<jacekowski> Voldenet: gdzie?
<jacekowski> Voldenet: skyrim za £23
<jacekowski> Voldenet: moja przyszla z 3.7costam
<Voldenet> hm
<Voldenet> to i tak za wysoko na kombinacje
<Voldenet> miałem spać, ale hajlajty nie pozwalały mi zasnąć
<Voldenet> jacekowski: btw, 23GBP to sporo
<Voldenet> sto złotych
<Voldenet> ponad
<jacekowski> tylko ze to nawet pol dniowki nie jest
<gjm> jak dla kogo
<jacekowski> na ubezpieczenie wczoraj musialem wydac ponad 1000 funtow
<jacekowski> to bolalo
<jacekowski> a co najlepsze ponad 300 z tej kwoty jest z powodu tego ze mialem wypadek ale nie z mojej winy
<jacekowski> ale ubezpieczalnia ma jakies statystyki ktore twierdza ze jak ktos we mnie wjechal to jest wieksza szansa ze ja w kogos wjade
<gjm> trauma
<Biszkopcik> dobranoc
<Biszkopcik> a ubu sux
<Biszkopcik> :>
<Biszkopcik> i tak po za tym
<Biszkopcik> wesołego kernela, jajka, whatever :>
<gjm> smacznego karpia
<foreste> ja zycze czestego kernel panic :>
<DaZ> ja nic nie życze bo to wieje brakiem życia
<DaZ> :f
<gjm> powiedział DaZ
<mati75> smacznego kota
<Azazel> życzę wam smacznego święconego królika
<Azazel> szczególnie dla kklimondy
<mati75> gjm: czaisz, że miałem 91 odebranych wiadomości na dA
<marcin82> Smacznego święconego kota!
<gjm> mati75: woah
<Azazel> smacznego karheda
<szymon1978> i upieczonego królika
<Azazel> tfu, to nie wykonalne
<szymon1978> bllle
 * Azazel uważa, że karhed to odpad radioaktywntt
<Azazel> radioaktywny*
<Azazel> nigdy więcej picia w wielki pijątek
<szymon1978> nic nie działa!!!
<gjm> tak, radujmy się
<mati75> trzeba
<mati75> nie programuj w święta bug się rodzi
<gjm> kod truchleje
<mati75> pan nad windows uniesiony
<szymon1978> jak w khościele :O
<gjm> jesteśmy Świadkami Jehowy, modlimy się w Zborze, domu Bożym
<gjm> hakjer jak nic
<mati75> tak
#ubuntu-pl 2012-04-07
<m477__> jaki jestme njabeny o jesy
<foreste> chyba nacpany ;p
<gjm> bry
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<kklimonda> cześć o/
<bastetmilo> cieżko jest napisać skrypt zliczajacy i pokazujacy ilość odsłon strony?
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: nie, ale tego jest masa w necie
<bastetmilo> pewnie tak. Potrzebuje coś co bym mogla podpiąc do WP w sensowny sposób.
<gjm> cześć bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: WP powinien mieć jakiś gotowy plugin ale jak nie ma to napisanie czegoś prostego to chwila
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: ależ ma. Mnóstwo.
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: a do czego by to miało służyć? tzn. komu ma pokazywać?
<kklimonda> (może po prostu google analytics użyj)
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: ma pokazywać na froncie strony i zaczynać liczenie od 14000 :)
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: używam GA.
<bastetmilo> to nie ma być miarodajny licznik
<kklimonda> mhm
<bastetmilo> po prostu tak sobie klient wymyślil
<bastetmilo> na joomli miał taki bzdet
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: to trzymaj counter w bazie, a każdemu odwiedzającemu daj ciasteczko by każde wejście na stronę (i podstrony) nie podbijało licznika ;)
<bastetmilo> no i stąd było moje pytanie, czy ciezko cos takiego napisać...
<bastetmilo> czyli jak dla mnie będzie bardzo ciężko ;)
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: ogólnie pamiętaj, że licznik musisz inkrementować po stronie bazy danych
<bastetmilo> ok.
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: więc coś w stylu "UPDATE table SET counter = counter + 1 WHERE cos_tam = X"
<kklimonda> (nie rób tak, że najpierw pobierasz licznik, potem do niego dodajesz, a następnie robisz UPDATE, bo jak kilka osób wejdzie to się może zacząć psuć ;))
<bastetmilo> ah. Dobrze wiedzieć :)
<tajwanuser> cze
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<matti106> hej odzyskiwał ktoś z was dane z dysku po jego sformatowaniu?
<gjm> ech
<matti106> z ex4
<matti106> pewnie nie ja jeden o to pytam
<matti106> :)
<Wizard> nie ma czegoś takiego, jak formatowanie ext4
<Wizard> jest tworzenie systemu plików
<gjm> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> cześć gjm
<Wizard> Ashiren, szczęśliwych imienin!
<Wizard> matti106, teoretycznie się da
<matti106> właśnie nie wiedziałem jak to określić ;)
<Wizard> teoretycznie fsck to umie
<Wizard> jaki system plików tam zrobiłeś?
<matti106> z ext4 na ext4
<matti106> nic na tej partycji nie zapisywałem
<bastetmilo> cześć Wizard
<matti106> chciałem uwsplnić partycje home dla dwch systemow
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<Wizard> matti106, rozumiem
<Wizard> no to fsck ci nie pomoże
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> w sumie, to będzie ciężko
<Wizard> było kiedyś coś takiego, jak ext2undelete
<Wizard> ale to ext2, a nie 4
<matti106> jest chyba i dla 4 z tego co widzę w google
<Wizard> no to widzisz
<Wizard> możesz spróbować tym
<Wizard> z tego, co pamiętam, to midnight commander ma do tego jakieś menu
<Wizard> (na przykład)
<Wizard> ale ja się nie znam, więc jeszcze poczytaj o tym gdzieś w necie
<Wizard> może na wiki.ubuntu.com coś znajdziesz
<matti106> czyli livecd i to extundelete?
<BlessJah> Wizard: photorec umie odczytywać pliki
<Wizard> BlessJah, jesteś pewien?
<Wizard> takie badziewia to głównie z fata
<Wizard> ext4 jest powiedzmy.. bardziej zaawansowany
<BlessJah> do fata na pewno
<BlessJah> ext4 być moze umie
<Wizard> no to widzisz matti106, sprawdź
<Wizard> już masz dwie opcje + google :)
<Wizard> także możesz zaczynać działać
<Wizard> proponowałbym zacząć od poczytania o photorecu, on powinien mieć jakieś UI
<BlessJah> testdisk moze moglby odzyskac stara partycje
<Wizard> ale on nie zgubił partycji
<matti106> photorec skopałem raz sobie gruba :)
<BlessJah> Wizard: zgubil
<Wizard> widzę matti106, że przywiązujesz dużą uwagę do bezpieczeństwa danych :D
<BlessJah> photorec jest dosyc intuicyjny, ma UI w jakims ncurses-like
<Wizard> cóż, jak mawiają: są tacy, którzy robią kopie bezpieczeństwa i tacy, którzy będą je robić
<Wizard> o, no to czad
<matti106> oj za dużo eksperymentw robię bez wczesnego doinformowania się
<Wizard> bo undelete ma tonę przełączników
<BlessJah> matti106: eee... jak photorec skopal ci gruba???
<Wizard> matti106, proszę, nie wsiadaj do samochodu
<matti106> chciałem odzyskać jakieś dane usunięte ale zła opcja i przejechał po mbr
<BlessJah> photorec czyta obraz albo dysk i jak trafi na cos, co wyglada jak plik, badz jego fragment, to kopiuje do wskazanego katalogu
<matti106> z samochodami lepiej sobie radze
<Wizard> o_O
<matti106> ale omijajcie południowe krańce lubelskiego ;)
<Wizard> tymczasem /me łamie po raz kolejny to, co sobie przysięgał
<BlessJah> For more safety, PhotoRec uses read-only access to handle the drive or memory card you are about to recover lost data from.
<Wizard> "Upgrading ubuntu to version 12.04"
<Wizard> :>
<matti106> ale ma tam jeszcze jekieś opcje czy dodatkowe programy ;)
<Wizard> matti106, w życiu tam nie byłem
<BlessJah> Wizard: tez nigdy nie moge sie zabrac za stworzenie systemu backupow
<Wizard> jakie to miasto? Ryki tam są?
<matti106> Ryki to płnoc
<matti106> zamość największy najbardziej znany
<BlessJah> photorec zna ext2/ext3, z ext4 powinien sobie radzic
<Wizard> matti106, fakt
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> w Zamościu akurat byłem
<matti106> właśnie kurcze ale tam kasy wkładają w odnawianie zamościa
<Wizard> bardzo dobrze, tam jest ekstra satrówka
<Wizard> chociaż jak ja tam byłem, to to było jeszcze woj. Zamojskie ;)
<matti106> zoo remontują fose mają puścić doookoła starego miasta
<matti106> no to ja jestem z byłego zamojskiego
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> zerknę na mapę
<matti106> jak to się mwi dziki wschd
<matti106> mam rzut kamieniem do zwierzyńca
<matti106> doookoła lasy jak nie parku roztoczańskiego to puszcza solska
<tester> czesc mam taki blad przy uruchomieniu systemu - Warning: Cannot open ConsoleKit Session Unable to open session: Activation of org.FreeDesktop.consolekit timed out.
<bastetmilo> matti106: w ładnej okolicy mieszkasz
<Wizard> tester, co psułeś ostatnio?
<matti106> lasw Ci u mnie dostatek
<Wizard> matti106, to fajnie :)
<bastetmilo> ogladam sobie zdjecia na Wiki
<Wizard> bastetmilo, Zamościa?
<matti106> wichra w środku lasu tylko trochę pl
<tester> no wlasnei nei wiem co :)myslalem ze to od aktualizacji jadra (z repo proponowanego) ale uruchomienie na innym jadrze nic nie zmienia
<bastetmilo> Wizard: nie, Zwierzyńca
<tester> wiec nie wiem czym moze to byc spowodowane / jak to naprawic szukam po sieci ale nie widze zadnych rozwiazan czytelnych dla mnie
<matti106> a niedługo jak dobrze pjdzie to znw browar w zwierzyńcu będzie produkował piwko
<Wizard> tester, czekaj zerknę w /etc
<matti106> właściciel Ciechana się interesuje tym browarem
<bastetmilo> uuu. Koniki polskie
<bastetmilo> #chcetampojechać
<tester> wizard jak zerkniesz
<matti106> sąsiad ma 3 koniki polskie i wypasa u mnie za stodołą albo naprzeciw domu po drugiej stronie ulicy
<Wizard> tester, a możesz powiedzieć coś więcej?
<bastetmilo> No proszę. Nie dosyć że mieszka w takiej okolicy to jeszcze koniki ma pod domem.
<matti106> sąsiada
<matti106> ale i tak imprezy w lasach są najlepsze w lecie ;)
<tester> no wszystko moge powiedziec tylko co chcesz wiedziec - jest taki blad przy uruchomieniu co powoduje ze system praktycznie nie dziala (zamiast dzwieku -- gluche wyjscie, grafika jak by bez akceleracji, w networkmanager brak urzadzen)
<matti106> nie polecam pić w lesie jak się okolic niezna
<matti106> a w okolicy to masz jeszcze spływy po tanwi
<matti106> ewentualnie po wieprzu
<matti106> zagrodę sitarską
<matti106> w biłgoraju
<matti106> letni festiwal filmowy w zwierzyńcu
<matti106> Biłgoraj i Zamość starają się by być filiami tego festiwalu ;)
<bastetmilo> matti106: dopisuję sobie to do listy miejsc, ktore mam zamiar odwiedzić, zaraz po Mazurach. :)
<matti106> To śmieszne bo to zdecydowanie większe miasta
<matti106> w Jzefowie powstała baszta z widokiem na roztocze i puszczę solską
<karoles> CO wy sie tak uparliscie na te mazury
<matti106> ale jeszcze tam nie byłem
<karoles> bastetmilo: jaki region mazur?
<bastetmilo> karoles: Jerzwałd
<bastetmilo> to z powodu Nienackiego
<karoles> Iława sie znaczy
<bastetmilo> tak
<karoles> bastetmilo: jak chcesz moge cie oprowadzic po Giżycku
<matti106> do tego kilka najwiekszych bitw partyzanckich rozegrało się w regionie
<karoles> I iława nie jest sercem mazur
<bastetmilo> karoles: nie, aż tak daleko się nie wybieram. Ale dziękuję.
<bastetmilo> karoles: nie do Iławy. Do Jerzwałdu. Chce to odwiedzić z powodów sentymentalnych.
<tester> to jak co moge sprawdzic ?
<karoles> i za pMhm
<matti106> porytowe wzgrze oschy
<matti106> osuchy
<tester> Wizard co mówisz
<tester> moze da sie to jakos przeinstalowac czy cos ?
<matti106> dobra sprawdzę moje livecd
<matti106> narazie
<tester> tutaj ktos ma podobny problem https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=754226
<tester> ale w ubuntu nie ma /var/lib/messages
<kklimonda> w ubuntu nie ma selinux standardowo, a apparmor nie blokuje nic związanego z consolekit więc jedyne co jest podobne w tym linku to błąd ;)
<gjm> pobijam swoje rekordy, zauważyłem że przynajmniej od tygodnia nie zamieniłem z ojcem ani słowa.
<Wizard> kklimonda, to nie jest chyba blokada z apparmora
<oskar_> Witam. Mam pytanie.
<gjm> super
<Wizard> cześć oskar_
<Wizard> naljlepiej je zadaj
<oskar_> Czy jest komenda która skopiuje mi tekst do schowka?
<Wizard> idę jeść ;)
<Wizard> tak, xcutsel bodajże
<oskar_> juz go sprawdzam
<Wizard> ew. z window makerem są na bank wmcopy i wmpaste
<Wizard> jakoś tak
<BlessJah> Wizard: to X11 już nie kopiuje jak coś zaznaczysz?
<oskar_> kopiuje ale potrzebuje to do skryptu
<BlessJah> to nie lepiej przez plik w /tmp?
<BlessJah> mktemp taki zrobi
<oskar_> bo musze zrobic skrypt który po kliknieciu na niego skopiuje adres strony
<oskar_> by potem można było zrobim PPM>Wklej
<BlessJah> eee...
<oskar_> ??
<BlessJah> nie rozumiem, ale mam wrazenie ze wywazasz otwarte drzwi
<oskar_> być może
<oskar_> przegladarka nie moze sama się otwierac
<BlessJah> moze ze skryptu
<oskar_> ja myslałem nad takim skryptem:
<oskar_> a = www.jakischolerniedlugiadres.pl
<oskar_> brakujaca_komenda a
<BlessJah> paste.pocoo.org
<BlessJah> a nie, bedzie krotkie to ok
<BlessJah> nie wiem jakiej przegladarki uzywac, ale sproboj browser dlugiadres.com
<oskar_> wtedy sie otworzy przegladarka. a ja tego nie chce
<BlessJah> nie przychodzi mi do glowy przegladarka, ktora tego nie obsluzy
<BlessJah> aaa
<BlessJah> a co chcesz?
<Wizard> chyba rozumiem
<oskar_> poprostu skpoiowac do schowka adres
<oskar_> i nic wiecej
<Wizard> chcesz adres zaznaczony w przeglądarce użyć w skrypcie?
<Wizard> czy ze skryptu skopiować adres do schowka?
<BlessJah> Wizard: ja nie
<Wizard> no wiem, oskar_ chce
<oskar_> skryptu skopiować adres do schowk
<BlessJah> ja nie rozumiem
<BlessJah> odejde w nieslawie
<BlessJah> bbl
<Wizard> k, BlessJah
<Wizard> masz szramę na honorze ;)
<Wizard> oskar_, czekaj, sprawdzę coś
<oskar_> ok
<Wizard> wxpaste wxcopy, są w paczce z window makerem
<Wizard> doinstaluj, będzie działać
<Wizard> problem rozwiązany, 5zł, następny :D
<gjm> bidżej nie ma honoru
<Wizard> dobra, zassało paczki i aktualizuje
<oskar_> mam zainstalowac całego window makera?
<Wizard> tak, ale to mało zajmuje i nie przeszkadza
<oskar_> nie bedzie sie kłócić z gnome?
<Wizard> nie
<oskar_> ok zobaczymy
<oskar_> dzięki wielkie
<Wizard> nie ma sprawy
<Wizard> dobra, ja zmykam, bo założę się, że zaraz się update wysypie :D
<oskar_> Prawie działa
<oskar_> Bo nie kopiuje pod PPM
<buharin> pobralem kubuntu zainstalowalem
<buharin> i wszedzie mam segmentation fault
<buharin> :S
<sysek> czesc wszytkim
<gjm> cześć sysek
<gjm> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BYjVCPU6is4 ← boże, słucham tego już chyba setny raz <3
<Wizard> ten film obecnie nie jest dostępny
<bastetmilo> gjm: takie sobie
<gjm> co kto lubi, mnie akurat wszystko od Ed Banger kręci
<bastetmilo> po prostu mnie nie porwało :)
<bastetmilo> o. dark shadows za 15 funtów
<Voldenet> Cześć #ubuntu
<Voldenet> wesołego oczekiwania na zombie
<Wizard> cześć Voldenet
<Wizard> jakie zombie?
<Voldenet> no, gościu co wstaje z martwych
<Voldenet> to definitywnie zombie
<gjm> nie
<Voldenet> a, to nie to fantasy
<gjm> zombie nie ma mózgu
<ToMo_> czesio miał
<bastetmilo> gjm: zombie pragna naszych mózgów!!!
<gjm> bo nie mają swoich
<Wizard> jea
<Wizard> w pangoline unity ma jedną, nową opcję
<bastetmilo> jaka?
<BlessJah> jakiś ester egg?
<Wizard> można wyłączyć ukrywanie tych kafelków
<Wizard> co bardzo mi odpowiada
<Wizard> nie lubię chowających się gówienek
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Voldenet> happy saturcat
<bastetmilo> srappy hapurcat
<gjm> bastetmilo++
<bastetmilo> omg. Własnie sobie przypomniała, że jutro się objem babeczek.
<BlessJah> embedowane flashe z youtube rozsypują mi operę :/
<BlessJah> damn, znowu
<BlessJah> flash czy opera, opera czy flash
<DaZ> both
 * bastetmilo po ostatnich doswiadczeniach stawia na Opere. 
<BlessJah> hm... upgrade opery tydzień temu, flasha od miesiąca tego samego
<ToMo_> ja bym przeinstalował pakiety, może się naprawi?
<Wizard> samo to się nic nie naprawia
<Wizard> szczególnie, że on pewnie nie ma ubuntu
<bastetmilo> samo się też nic nie psuje :>
<Wizard> hmm, na dzień dobry widzę, że mi odświeżenie do pangolina nic nie popsuło
<Wizard> dobrze jest
<bastetmilo> hum. Też sobie zainstaluje.
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie na ubuntu, nie
<BlessJah> downgrade zrobię po następnym crashu, albo jak dokończę ten film
<Wizard> poprawili trochę błędów w unity2d
<Wizard> widzę, ż u1 jest w qt napisane
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> wreszcie ktoś myśli
<Wizard> mam nadzieję, że zrezygnowali też z tego nieszczęsnego pytonga
<bastetmilo> Wizard: u mnie czasem jak klikam w aktywator to nie pokazuje sie okienko programu. Czy to naprawili?
<bastetmilo> swoją drogą, Filezilla na Ubuntu strasznie mi się biesi.
<buharin> kurde
<buharin> dlaczego kubuntu takie zbugowane jest
<bastetmilo> buharin: bo to kubuntu
<buharin> bastetmilo, : (
<bastetmilo> kde. wiesz :)
<buharin> bastetmilo, a na mint nowy gnome to mi sie paski poscinaly po instalacji ATI
<buharin> a jesli nie zainstaluje tego to wiatrak chodzi jak nawiedzony
<bastetmilo> i masz jeszcze ATI?
<bastetmilo> olaboga
<buharin> nom
<buharin> ;/
<buharin> bastetmilo, zastanawiam sie na jakims minimalistycznym linuxem
<buharin> np. crunchbang
<buharin> : (
<bastetmilo> a czemu nie zainstalujesz po prostu debiana?
<buharin> a bo stary gnome
<buharin> mnie wkurza
<buharin> mialem przez dlugi czas unity
<karoles> stary gnome jest dobry
<buharin> i nawet bylo fajnie po prostu gesty i chwyty nie byly dopracowane
<bastetmilo> buharin: a nie sadzisz ze minimalistyczny linux i unity sie nawzajem wykluczaja?
<buharin> bastetmilo, :P
<buharin> bastetmilo, chyba jeszcze nie zrobili linuxa dla mnie
<BlessJah> wez gentoo i zrób sobie linuksa dla siebie
<buharin> BlessJah, w gentoo boje sie :D
<bastetmilo> ciekawe kiedy padnie propozycja distro na A
<DaZ>  aurox [']
<buharin> BlessJah, bo tam jak mnie wywali w trakcie kompilacji
<buharin> moj laptop sie grzeje strasznie
<buharin> to sie caly system zjedzie
<bastetmilo> DaZ: nie tej. tej drugiej :)
<buharin> ale lubie Calculate
<buharin> oparte na gentoo :)
<ToMo_> arch jest modny teraz
<bastetmilo> och. szybko poszło.
<buharin> w archu latwo namieszac
<ToMo_> niektórzy twierdzą, że sabayon jest dobrym rozwiązaniem
<DaZ> windows 7.
<ToMo_> user-friendly
<Wizard> buharin, xubuntu?
<ToMo_> opaety na gentoo
<buharin> chyba odkurze lapka
<Wizard> ToMo_, sabayona to mają w dupie nawet ludzie, którzy go klecą
<buharin> i zainstaluje gentoo
<Wizard> ja tam wróciłem na ubuntu
<gjm> fuj
<BlessJah> buharin: ja lubiłem strasznie psuć, a nie udało mi się tak spsuć, żeby nie naprawić
<Wizard> nie wiem co jest złego
<ToMo_> kurza stopa
<bastetmilo> No patrzcie Ewca Lalik się zachwyca Ubuntu
<bastetmilo> Ewcia
<bastetmilo> i nie wraca na Windowsa
<Wizard> kto to jest Ewcia Lalik?
<tajwanuser> :>
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ta od spidersweb
<Wizard> nie znam
<bastetmilo> http://www.spidersweb.pl/2012/04/rok-z-ubuntu-nie-wracam-do-windowsa.html
<bastetmilo> Wizard: to taki Pudelek dla branzy internetowo startupowej
<DaZ> dunno
<bastetmilo> + dla gadżeciarzy
<DaZ> imo to po prostu taki pudelek
<tajwanuser> "Do Ubuntu przekonała mnie dopiero wersja 11.04 (już w becie), ponieważ ona pierwsza opierała się na interfejsie Unity."
<buharin> Unity jest dobre ale musza je dopracowac
<ToMo_> ja polecam nixie pixel, lubi pokazywać to i owo
<bastetmilo> własnie. Czas sprawdzic co na pudelku :)
<tajwanuser> :D
<tajwanuser> ja w unity nie znalazlem nic ciekawego
<tajwanuser> wiem, ze sa opcje aby przerobic unity na bardziej podobne do gnome2
<Wizard> ms office działa
<Wizard> tylko się często wypieprza
<Wizard> laska pojęcia nie ma o życiu i pieprzy, jak zwykle
<Wizard> jeszcze pisze "wiem, że się nie da"
<Wizard> jak to mawiał wiedźmin Geralt: "Gówno wiesz, Jaskier"
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no to mówię że to poziom Pudelka.
<tajwanuser> :)
<bastetmilo> ile ona ma lat? 21?
<Wizard> po gimnazjum, to się nie dziwię, że się nie da
<bastetmilo> co można wymagać od takiej gówniary :)
<DaZ> <:
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> ale cóż, ogólnie widać, że każdy na ubuntu znajduje coś dla siebie
<tajwanuser> :)
<BlessJah> Wizard: a ja?
<Wizard> BlessJah, chodzi o użyszkodników, nie o geeków
<Wizard> ty też byś pewnie znalazł, awesome jest w repo
<bastetmilo> Wizard: dzięki :)
<BlessJah> w tej chwili mam kde
<Wizard> bastetmilo, co znów?
<BlessJah> nie nadążasz :]
<bastetmilo> za tego uzyszkodnika :)
<Wizard> to jakaś twoja koleżanka? czy kończyłaś gimnazjum?
<tajwanuser> btw. chcialem ostatnio sprawdzic kde i cos zrabalem z pendrajwem:D jakis miesiac temu
<tajwanuser> chyba wyciagnalem podczas pracy unetbootin
<tajwanuser> :P
<bastetmilo> Wizard: jak mogłam kończyc gimazjum jak my jestesmy chyba w jednym wieku...
<Wizard> nie warto kde instalować, niestety :(
<Wizard> bastetmilo, 85?
<bastetmilo> no jesteś młody
<bastetmilo> szy
<bastetmilo> ale to tylko rok róznicy
<Wizard> :)
<tajwanuser> Wizard: to z czego korzystac?:P jak gnome2 sie konczy
<tajwanuser> z gory zaznaczam, ze nie jestem masochista od vima etc. :)
<Wizard> hmm, jest xfce
<Wizard> działa podobnie do starego gnoma, tylko ma jeszcze więcej opcji
<bastetmilo> dobra, koncze słuchać July Morning i idę czytać Zaklecie dla Cameleon.
<Wizard> przynajmniej panel i wm
<Wizard> bastetmilo, miłego :]
<tajwanuser> hm... widze, ze bedzie troche konfiguracji przy tym
<tajwanuser> ale nic to
<Wizard> tajwanuser, ew unity jest całkiem ok
<BlessJah> xfce jeszcze trochę brakuje
<BlessJah> ale jedna z lepszych opcji zamiast gnome2
<bastetmilo> w 2007 xfce było bardzo fajne.
<Wizard> teraz też jest ok
<bastetmilo> dawno nie widziałam
<bastetmilo> jak "odkryłam" gnome to juz nie chciałam nic wiecej :)
<Wizard> zmienia się tylko w dobrym kierunku
<Wizard> bastetmilo, a ty nie używasz unity?
<bastetmilo> Tak, Uzywam
<tajwanuser> no z unity mozna troche pocudowac i cos moze z tego byc
<bastetmilo> ale przedtem tylko gnime
<bastetmilo> gnome
<bastetmilo> bo kde sie brzydzę :)
<Wizard> tajwanuser, tak naprawdę, to unity jest dość wygodne
<Wizard> mnie szczególnie to unity2d do gustu przypadło, bo tam nie ma tych wodotrysków i chyba metacity tam oknami zawiaduje
<bastetmilo> o/
<Wizard> pa, bastetmilo
<tajwanuser> np. przeniesc belke normalnie do okien, zmniejszyc ikonki na pasku do normalnych rozmiarow(a da sie przeniesc ten boczny pasek na gore? - wkurza mnie koniecznosc przewijania tego paska)
<Wizard> nie wiem
<Wizard> mnie globalmenu akurat bardzo odpowiada
<tajwanuser> mi pasuje tak jak teraz mam - na gornej belce kilkadziesiat ikonek
<tajwanuser> czyli wszystkie jakich uzywam
<tajwanuser> i nie potrzebuje menu w tym momencie
<Wizard> rozumiem
<Wizard> btw, przewijanie paska?
<tajwanuser> jak sie nie mieszcza ikonki
<BlessJah> ile razy mozna walkowac...
<Wizard> a
<Wizard> BlessJah, co?
<BlessJah> temat <wraca jak bumerang
<tajwanuser> ja ciagle o tym gadam
<tajwanuser> wiem, wiem
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> dobra, zmywam się
<tajwanuser> narazie
<tajwanuser> BlessJah: masz jakis pomysl co zrobic z penem, ktory sie nie montuje(wyrwany podczas pracy unetbootin)?
<BlessJah> sformatować
<tajwanuser> to bylo latwiejsze niz sie spodziewalem
<tajwanuser> ;)
<gjm> bicz plis
<BlessJah> Wizard: zmyłem plamę z honoru :D
<gjm> domestosem
<gjm> kurde, znacie jakiś emulator gba z emulacją link cable?
<NORMALNY_FACET> Witam
<NORMALNY_FACET> oj coś dziś mało osób...
<NORMALNY_FACET> wszyscy poczuli mięte;)
<NORMALNY_FACET> kto dziś chętny na udzielenie kilku rad?
<BlessJah> zadaj pytanie, moze ktos odpowie
<kretu> NORMALNY_FACET: format c
<BlessJah> ale pore wybrales fatalna, sa swieta
<NORMALNY_FACET> Bless nei tak żle:))
<NORMALNY_FACET> wiec tak
<NORMALNY_FACET> laptop z Ubuntu 11.10
<NORMALNY_FACET> lacze DSL 30 MB
<NORMALNY_FACET> i telefon Sansung Galaxy S II
<NORMALNY_FACET> i jak udostepnic lacze internetowe  a by w telefonie podpiać sie pod wifi?
<kretu> hostapd
<kretu> chyba się tak aplikacyjka nazywała
<kretu> no ido tego jakieś iptablesy  trza se zrobić
<NORMALNY_FACET> chcialbym w domu móc skorzystać z telefonu ale nei z danych pakietowych
<NORMALNY_FACET> tylko uruchomic wifi w laptopie
<NORMALNY_FACET> czytam na google ale tam pisza ze trzeba grzebac w firewall
<kretu> trzeba
<kretu> nie ma nic łatwo
<BlessJah> NORMALNY_FACET: kup tp-linka jakiegos i podepnij pod dsl
<NORMALNY_FACET> w Windows & bylo to takie doś intuicyjne a czy w Ubuntu jest to (czy moze być tez takei easy?
<BlessJah> nie wierze ze do lapka ciagniesz kabel
<kretu> jak dobrze poszukasz to gotowy konfig znajdziesz
<NORMALNY_FACET> modem mam pod biurkiem
<NORMALNY_FACET> Bless lapotop robi za stacjonarkę w domu
<NORMALNY_FACET> ketu czy jest jakis program w centrum oprogramowania co takei cos ulatwia?
<NORMALNY_FACET> kretu sorry
<BlessJah> NORMALNY_FACET: tab dopełnia nick
<NORMALNY_FACET> BlessJah, dzięki
<NORMALNY_FACET> :)
<buharin> no i wgralem Crunchbang ;P
<buharin> w koncu
<foreste> czesc
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<NORMALNY_FACET> nie no porażka....
<NORMALNY_FACET> Panowie wskażcie drogowskaz...
<NORMALNY_FACET> please
<NORMALNY_FACET> niby to jest proste
<NORMALNY_FACET> a network manager dodaje nową siec wifi
<NORMALNY_FACET> i ustalam nazwe sieci oraz haslo (WEP)
<NORMALNY_FACET> i mam ikone ze jest nowa siec ale telefon jej nie widzi:(
<NORMALNY_FACET> jak to teraz zmostkowac ?
 * m477 zdycha
<buharin> gdzie sie zmienia ustawienia sprawdzania skladni?
<buharin> albo chyba nie mam tego pakietu nawet
<buharin> :S
<m477> O_o
<buharin> m477, jaki to jest pakiet?:D
<m477> nie wiem o co chodzi
<buharin> aspell
<buharin> czy cos
<buharin> pakiet do sprawdzania pisowni
<m477> gdzie
<buharin> w ubuntu
<m477> nie znam
<buharin> aspell-pl
<buharin> ...
<m477> pijemy wódeczke :)))
<m477> widzial ktos dziub dziuba?
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: mozna pw?
<m477> odradzalbym
<tajwanuser> ;>
<Biszkopcik> wesołych świąt :)
<m477> O_O
<piotrek1> witam po raz pierwszy na kanale ubuntu
<m477> witam po raz drugi na kanale ubuntu
<piotrek1> użytkownicy kubuntu też tu zaglądają?
<m477> nie, takich palimy tu na stosie
<kretu> m477: to czemu jeszcze nie płone?
 * m477 podpala kretu
 * kretu nie chce sie palić
<gjm> PŁOŃ!
 * m477 polewa benzyna
 * gjm dmucha
<gjm> o kurde, moje brwi
<piotrek1> mam problem z wygaszaczem ekranu w kubuntu 12.04
<piotrek1> nie moge go wyłączyć
<piotrek1> co bym nie ustawił to i tak po kilku minutach wskakuje czarny ekran
<m477> tak to jest jak sie instaluje wersje beta
<piotrek1> m477 to była alfa jak instalowałem ;D
<piotrek1> niby na próbę ale skoro działa to zostawiłem
<m477> :D
<m477> 'dziala'
<piotrek1> i tylko nieszczęsny wygaszacz ekranu
<kretu> piotrek1: a nie masz jakiegos oszczędzania energii właczonego?
<m477> ustaw wygaszacz na 2h i po problemie
<piotrek1> nic nie włączałem
<piotrek1> m477 tak zrobiłem i to nie działa
<m477> cry cuz alfa
<piotrek1> kretu miałeś rację, dzięki za pomoc
<piotrek1> jednak to nie alfa zła tylko user do doopy ;D
<gjm> ano
<piotrek1> no to alleluja i do przodu jak powiada klasyk z Torunia
<m477> ano
<tajwanuser> http://forum.php.pl/PHPpomocy_pytanie_o_klasse_t196694.html :D nie ma to jak dac linki do localhosta
<tajwanuser> :D
<gjm> tu localhost ma mało do rzeczy ;>
<tajwanuser> no tak, tak
<m477> nie
<Wizard> cześ
<Wizard> kretu, ping
<m477> pong
<Wizard> m477, to nie było do ciebie ;P
<Wizard> bo kretu  ma wolną chatę
<Wizard> a mi żona się kazała wynieść
<Wizard> ;P
<qermit> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2012-04-08
<Wizard> o/
<Wizard> żyjesz?
<qermit> żyję
<qermit> własnie wróciliśmy z kościoła
<Wizard> co?!
<Wizard> o tej godzinie?
<Wizard> byliście na adoracji?
<qermit> jakiej adoracji?
<Wizard> nieważne
<qermit> na mszy
<m477> czarnej
<foreste> m477: dzis na trzewo jestes ? :)
<m477> wypraszam sobie takie oszczerstwa
<foreste> no wiesz
<foreste> sam nas informowales ze jestes nacpany
<m477> kiedy ? ;o
<foreste> zaraz pokaze
<foreste> [sobota, 7 kwietnia 2012] [04:05:36] <m477__> jaki jestme njabeny o jesy
<foreste> [sobota, 7 kwietnia 2012] [04:28:27] <foreste> chyba nacpany ;p
<m477> ee
<foreste> [niedziela, 18 marca 2012] [21:57:03] <m477> ale sie przechlalem\
<foreste> [wtorek, 3 kwietnia 2012] [03:25:31] <m477> ale jebem nahjebbaney LD
<m477> tak
<foreste> [wtorek, 3 kwietnia 2012] [03:15:28] <m477> ale sien eba bkel
<foreste> [wtorek, 3 kwietnia 2012] [03:15:38] <m477> czleniu ioogarnij poizide
<foreste> [wtorek, 3 kwietnia 2012] [03:15:51] <m477> ::DDD
<foreste> [wtorek, 3 kwietnia 2012] [03:15:53] <m477> ale bania
<foreste> [wtorek, 3 kwietnia 2012] [03:15:56] <m477> a jakaap impra
<foreste> [wtorek, 3 kwietnia 2012] [03:25:25] <m477> kurwa coja pierrodlel
<foreste> [wtorek, 3 kwietnia 2012] [03:25:31] <m477> ale jebem nahjebbaney LD
<m477> :)
<foreste> widzisz ;p
<foreste> ja nic nie oszukuje ;p
<m477> ale ze co
<foreste> sam mowisz
<foreste> jakim stanie jestes
<m477> nono
<m477> zreguly nie pijam na trzezwo
<foreste> [niedziela, 25 marca 2012] [01:56:08] <m477> ale sie ucpalem :>
<m477> pamietam
<m477> :-)
<foreste> no ;p
<m477> pokaz mi jak rapujesz
<m477> no czekam
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<karoles> siwema z rana
<m477> :)
<karoles> glodny jestem :/
<karoles> ale u mnie w domu sie nie je przed sniadaniem wielkanocnym
<karoles> i muszcze czekac az wszyscy wstana
<karoles> i sie umyja :/
<m477> jaka bieda
<bastetmilo> karoles: ja dopiero o 9.00 zjem
<bastetmilo> bo jeszcze na to sniadanie musze dojechac :/
<m477> ja caly czas sobie szamie
<bastetmilo> m477: nie masz sie czym chwalic
<m477> czemu
<bastetmilo> ja do 9.00 porzadnie głodnieje, to będzie mi lepiej smakować :)
<m477> to nie jedz nic przez tydzien
<m477> >_>
<bastetmilo> och ach jaki Ty złośliwy
<bastetmilo> jejkujej
<m477> nom
<karoles> bastetmilo: ja  bym sobie ten barszczyk bialy zjadł
<karoles> z kiełbaska
 * m477 nie je miesa
<karoles> m477: tez bym przezyl ale na swieta nigdy nie moge sie oprzeć dajmy na to wędzonemu kawałkowi świniaka z chrzanem
<m477> poruszyla mnie twoja historia
<karoles> brb, piec
<bastetmilo> ja wczoraj kanapeczki z wedzonym schabem i chrzanem... dobre były :)
<bastetmilo> a teraz wybaczcie, sniadanie wzywa :)
<bastetmilo> Wesołych Świat
<bastetmilo> wszystkim
<ToMo_> Wesołych Świąt
<m477> happy caturday
<buharin> m477: jesteś?:P
<m477> tak
<buharin> zmieniłem :D całą game linuxów na "próbe"
<buharin> i wróciłem do ubuntu
<buharin> ^^
<m477> ^^
<ToMo_> syn marnotrawny ;)
<buharin> ToMo_: nie wiem o co chodzi ale czasem tak jak w debianie zrobili module-assistant kiedys mialem debiana wszystok z palca zainstalowalem ale ak wzielem wersje squeezy to cos zaczelo sie walic :S
<buharin> squeezy backported
<m477> haxed
<buharin> albo Mint zainstalowalem sterowiki do ATI bo bez nich wiatrak mi chodzi nonstop i sie obraz zepsul ^^
<buharin> kubuntu to szajs
<buharin> :D
<buharin> fedora i opensuse tez
<buharin> na gentoo komp mi sie pali :P
<buharin> m477: a w ogole w ubuntu chyba tez mozna zrekompilowac kernel i caly system do niego nie?
<m477> pytasz sie mnie jakbym sie znal na tym
<buharin> http://lavalinux.blogspot.com/2009/10/new-ubuntu-and-apt-build-fun.html
<ToMo_> ludzie często narzekają, że po zainstalowaniu Lina proc grzeje 100 %
<ToMo_> u mnie na Mincie na szczęście jest w miarę OK
<buharin> ToMo_: no ja teraz wlaczylem bez sterownikow jest zimny po nocy i 80% szum
<ToMo_> u mnie pod windą też ciszej pracuje
<ToMo_> około 5-10 proc. na rdzeń (mam 4)
<buharin> ToMo_: trzeba myslec glowa jak sie lapka kupuje
<ToMo_> no na razie BIOS jeszcze prewencyjnie nie zamknął
<m477> buharin: co masz namysli
<buharin> bo niektory sprzet jest gorzej obslugiwany a niektory lepiej
<m477> i to wiadomo jaki?
<ToMo_> to wyżej wyniki dot. Minta oczywiście, na windzie nie byłem już z pół roku
<buharin> m477: ja wlasnie sprawdzliem na jakies stronce czy moj lapek w ogole bedzie chodzil
<buharin> linux notebooks chyba
<buharin> http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<ToMo_> mam PackardBella EasyNote TSX
<ToMo_> nie narzekam, po instalacji wszystko działa
<m477> firmo mojego laptopa nawet tu nie ma :]
<buharin> ja nastepnym razem kupie lapka z ubuntu
<buharin> przynajmniej pewnosc bedzie
<m477> z wgranym?
<buharin> nom
<m477> i jaka pewnosc ci to da
<ToMo_> nie, zaistalowałem samodzielnie
<ToMo_> dualboot z windą 7
<buharin> no wiesz jesli firma robi lapka i od razu wgrywa na niego linux'a to znaczy ze jakos ten sprzet dopasowany jest
<buharin> a nie te drune sterowniki ATI
<buharin> ktore raz dzialaja a raz nie
<m477> to znaczy ze ich nie stac na licencje windowsa :f
<buharin> broadcom tez jest do bani :P
<ToMo_> byłem w...ny, że dowina trzeba jeszcze tyle kasy włożyć (antywir, pakiet office)
<m477> ja mialem laptopa z mandriva czy czyms na m, a polowa linuxow na nim ledwo co chodzi
<ToMo_> a w linuxie instalujesz i masz wszystko w d...ie
<m477> im not even mad
<buharin> m477: a po za tym kurde lapki poszly juz do przodu i5 norma
<buharin> a mi jakos szkoda wyrzucac swojego
<buharin> :S
<m477> jak dla mnie troche bez sensu i5 w laptopie
<buharin> m477: i5 to jest moc ;)
<buharin> ogolnie wygoda duza
<m477> no tylko po co
<m477> wygoda czego
<buharin> uzytkowania
<m477> lol?
<m477> 1 slysze zeby procesor mial cokolwiek wspolnego z wygoda uzytkowania
<ToMo_> im szybszy procesor tym płynniejsza praca wszystkiego
<Ashiren> no jak wolny to nie jest wygodny
<Ashiren> no moze tez ze latwo go wsadzic
<m477> konsola ci tnie i potrzebujesz i5 jak rozumiem?
<buharin> m477: widac ze nie robiles skomplikowanych rzeczy w konsoli
<ToMo_> aodtwarzanie filmów w hd, czy oglądanie flashów na yt?
<m477> kwestia sterownikow
<ToMo_> jak to powiedział Linus, Linux jak silny siłą swojego użytkownika
<m477> nono
<ToMo_> pozostali muszą stosować zasadę 'plug and pray'
<m477> :)
<Szycha> [08:29:55] <ToMo_> aodtwarzanie filmów w hd --- na 15 lub 17" ekranie laptopa?
<Wizard> cześć
<gjm> cześć Wizard
<Wizard> gjm, :*
<gjm> ajajajaj :)
<Wizard> suszy mnie
<m477> :)))
<gjm> Miiiś, biaaały miś, dlaaa dziewczyny...
<m477> :|
<mglb> w ubuntu czesc pakietow libow instaluje sie do /usr/lib a czesc do /usr/lib/<architektura>, niby nic takiego ale /usr/lib nie jest standardowo jako sciezka w configu ld, jest ku temu jakis powod czy olac to i sobie dopisac /usr/lib do configa?
<z3l> Witam. Posiadam wersje ubuntu 12.04 LT pod AMD64 oraz karte ati radeon hd 6370M, notebook. Chce widziec obraz na dwoch monitorach - w ten sposob, ze jakiekolwiek okno moge przeciagac sobie miedzy nimi. Wiec wchodze w system settings -> Displays. Widze, ze drugi monitor jest podlaczony, lecz nie wlaczony - wlaczam, apply. Tutaj wyskakuja 2 bledy: The selected configuration for displays could not be applied (required virtual size does not fit avaiab
<m477> adin dwa tri
<m477> pokaz skrina jak te opcje wygladaja
<bastetandroid> Uuu.
<bastetandroid> Ja odpoczywam po sniadaniu...
<z3l> m477: Ktore konkretnie?
<bastetandroid> A tu ktos takie ciezkie pytanie zadaje
<ToMo_> wielkanocne
<gjm> hehe, moje śniadanie: dwie parówki, szał
<bastetandroid> To ja nie powiem co jadlam :)
<m477> z3l: tam gdzie dajesz apply
<bastetandroid> Snieg pada
<m477> napewno gdzies pada
<z3l> http://i41.tinypic.com/15ppi4z.png
<m477> ktory sie chrzani monitor
<z3l> Samsunga nie moge wlaczyc
<m477> a jak wylaczysz laptopowy monitor to dizala?
<z3l> tak
<bastetandroid> U mnie jest zamieć
<z3l> Dwa naraz nie chca
<ToMo_> tak pogoda zupełnie nie platformerska
<sysek> ktos moze mi wyjanisc na czym polega $_SERVER['PHP_SELF'], albo jak zrobic takie linki typu index.php?rejestracja
<m477> ;o
<Wizard> sysek, używaj symphony, jak już musisz w tym gównie robić
<sysek> tzn ?
<m477> php to gowno
<sysek> pewnie tak, nie wiem, nie znam sie
<ToMo_> sysek może ten manual ci pomoże: http://www.php.net/manual/pl/reserved.variables.server.php (zastrzegam, że nie znam php
<sysek> raczej nie pomogl
<m477> :D
<bastetandroid> sysek to co pokazales to znaczy ze formularz jest w tym samym pliku co skrypt
<sysek> mhm
<sysek> no dobra, ajak zrobic taki ladny link ?
<bastetandroid> Znaczy to wrzucasz do form action
<bastetandroid> Z linkiem nie pamietam niestety
<sysek> Wizard: a w czym robic strony ?
<m477> django
<bastetandroid> W html
<bastetandroid> Glupie pytanie
<tajwanuser> cze
<bastetandroid> tajwanuser co chciales?
<tajwanuser> bastetandroid: zobacz... mam dwa elementy w html podzielone enterami i spacjami
<tajwanuser> w kodzie
<tajwanuser> nie mam <br>
<tajwanuser> jesli tam jest enter, to na stronie pozniej jest spacja
<tajwanuser> niech to beda dwa obrazki
<tajwanuser> trzeba mi je ulozyc obok siebie bez tej spacji
<bastetandroid> Tak
<tajwanuser> a jednoczesnie w kodzie musi ona byc
<bastetandroid> To sa elementy inline
<tajwanuser> umiesz cos takiego?:P
<bastetandroid> Float
<tajwanuser> narazie mam dwa sposoby - float
<tajwanuser> i font-size: 0px;
<bastetandroid> I margin na 0
<tajwanuser> bo nie daloby sie pozbyc tej spacji, nie?
<tajwanuser> font-size ladnie rozwiazuje problem
<tajwanuser> ale troche to lamerskie sie wydaje
<tajwanuser> :P
<bastetandroid> Uzyj tego co dziala
<bastetandroid> I co nie popsuje ci reszty
<tajwanuser> jest jeszce opcja z otoczeniem elementow komentarzami - wlasnie znalazlem w necie
<tajwanuser> no w tym przypadku font-size: 0px; w divie rodzicielu najlepiej sie sprawuje
<tajwanuser> spacja jest, ale nie zajmuje miejca
<tajwanuser> ciekawe czy mozna dac font-size: -Xpx
<tajwanuser> :D
<tajwanuser> tak w ogole
<tajwanuser> to nie chce Ci zajmowac czasu w swieta
<tajwanuser> pewnie chcesz posiedziec przy stole czy cos
<tajwanuser> :D
<BlessJah> ale flood
<bastetandroid> No i co?
<bastetandroid> Tajwanuser. Wlasnie siedze
<bastetandroid> I czekam na obiad
<bastetandroid> Hehe
<tajwanuser> lapek na kolanach i rodzinna atmosfera?:P
<bastetandroid> W telefonie
<tajwanuser> a wlasnie widze
<tajwanuser> kazda linijke zaczynasz z duej
<tajwanuser> :P
<bastetandroid> Hyhy
<tajwanuser> niezly nołlajf jestes:)
<bastetandroid> Ja pisze i rozmawiam
<bastetandroid> Z rodzina
<bastetandroid> Moja siostta nolajfuje
<bastetandroid> Od goszin
<bastetandroid> Od godziny
<bastetandroid> Kweka ze do domu chce
<bastetmilo> re
<gjm> ;)
<bastetmilo> http://careercon.pl/karierait/wroclaw
<bastetmilo> musze sobie chyba uaktualnoc profil na goldenline, bo co rusz dostaje albo tacie cos, albo ofert pracy :>
<bastetmilo> http://notatnik.mekk.waw.pl/archives/277-kursy_na_Stanford.html
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: dostajesz oferty, czy zaproszenie na rekrutację? ;)
<bastetmilo> kklimonda: racja. Trzeba sprecyzować. Dostaje zaproszenia na rekrutacje. :)
<kklimonda> no, ja z tego powodu przestałem na gl w ogóle wchodzić
<bastetmilo> ja w sumie sobie przypominam o gl jak własnie dostaje powiadomienia o wiadomosciach.
<bastetmilo> zreszta smutno mi sie robi jak tam wchodze i widze jak zastraszajaco mala jest liczba moich kontaktów branżowo-biznesowych :/
<kklimonda> hyhy, znam ten ból :)
<Blondyn> hej wam! mokrego śmingussa ":D
<tajwanuser> :>
<Blondyn> saznilem się z jajkiem :(
<gjm> super
<Blondyn> eee to smacznego likieru :D
 * bastetmilo jutro nie wychodzi z domu
<Blondyn> co tam u was ciekawego ?
<bastetmilo> nic
<bastetmilo> trzeźwe świeta
<Blondyn> jak nic jak nic .... czy tylko ja robie perpetum mobile w piwnicy ?
<Blondyn> :D
<Blondyn> jak są trzeźwe to jeszcze można się poobkręcać wokoło własnej osi :D
<Blondyn> ^^
<gjm> wracaj do piwnicy
<Blondyn> wcale z niej nie wyszedłem hehehhe
<gjm> jesteś synem Fritzla?
<Blondyn> córkom :D
<bastetmilo> wnukiem?
<gjm> córkom, to wiele wyjaśnia
<Blondyn> instalował ktoś z Was bsd z usbdrive ?
<Wizard> Blondyn, ja, freebsd
<Blondyn> Wizard: witaj tak myślałem ze ty bo widziałem cie kiedyś na kanale BSD ^^
<Wizard> :]
<Wizard> cały czas tam jestem
<Blondyn> Wizard: masz jakieś problemy z ładowaniem się z pendraka bsd bo mi nie chce po poleceniu dd startować :(
<Wizard> nie miałem
<Wizard> miałem problem z instalacją później
<Blondyn> wyładowałem sobie potem reboot i facepalm :D
<Wizard> w sensie instalowałem, ale ostatecznie nie zainstalowałem
<Wizard> :P
<Blondyn> sic pewnie moja płyta albo pendrak są lipne
<Wizard> będę to jeszcze robił na dniach
<Wizard> Blondyn, iso wrzucałeś dd na usb?
<Wizard> tak nie zadziała
<Blondyn> teraz dorwałem jakiegoś ghostBSD lol bo freebsd nie idzie pcbsd też nie
<Blondyn> no ale tak pisze normalnie Wizard w wiki
<qermit> Blondyn: olej bsd
<Blondyn> haw to no to robię jak karzą
<Blondyn> how*
<gjm> WinXP najleprzy!!1 wpisujcie mjasta
<qermit> Blondyn: orty
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> cześć qermit
<Blondyn> qermit: to solaris lepszy ? a może minix ?
<qermit> Blondyn: zainstaluj windowsa i nie cuduj
<qermit> Wizard: o/
<Wizard> Blondyn, masz coś zjebane w takim razie
<gjm> Blondyn: przed znakami interpunkcyjnymi i wgl nie stawiamy spacji
<Wizard> btw, to jest kanał łindołsa
<gjm> qermit: na opów nie działa ;f
<qermit> gjm: działa
<gjm> nie bardzo
<Blondyn> Halloween już było przestańcie straszyć window$em
<qermit> Blondyn: powiedz. po co tobie BSD
<zer0x> Są tu jacyś torrentowcy? mam pewien problem z transmission
<kklimonda> zer0x: jaki problem?
 * qermit dzwoni na policję
<gjm> kocham ludzi którzy piszą, 'Win$hit, łindołs to guwno', a Ubuntu nie potrafią postawić
<qermit> zer0x: może oni pomogą
<Blondyn> qermit: bo mnie opętało coś ...
<Wizard> qermit, za co?
<Wizard> :D
<Blondyn> u spowiedzi nie byłem może dlatego
<zer0x> kklimonda: sciaga ok. 2mb i rozłacza
<bastetmilo> gjm++
<qermit>  1921 <@Wizard> Blondyn, masz coś zjebane w takim razie
<gjm> no bo ma :>
<gjm> mózg
<em> do any of you speak pretty good english?
<qermit> em: no
<bastetmilo> em: no
<gjm> em: ich weiss nicht
<em> okay good :)
<qermit> we write
<kklimonda> zer0x: może po prostu taki torrent?
<zer0x> niby nie ma dostępu do docelowego katalogu na moim dysku
<qermit> zer0x: moze problem z kodowaniem plikow
<qermit> zer0x: sprawdz na utorrencie albo rtorrencie
<Blondyn> Wizard: a unetbootin chyba raczej tego nie opakuje znaczy się BSD ?
<gjm> już widzę jak obsługuje rtorrent'a
<zer0x> robilem dzis kompa z xp na pokladzie hehe.. i nagle doznal black screen of death.. potrzebowalem na szybciocha instalke a tu ni ch... nie dalo sie sciagnac z TPB
<Blondyn> zer0x: a może są święta i wszyscy zciągają ?
<Blondyn> ^^
<zer0x> ta instalka miala ponad 150 seedow..
<gjm> ej, Cannonical może to dodać do zalet Ubuntu: "Użyj LiveCD Ubuntu aby pobrać Windowsa z torrentów!"
<zer0x> dostane bana jak wklepie tu linka? moze ktos ztestowac?
<kklimonda> dostaniesz
<qermit> zer0x: moge ci podesłać linka do dobrego windowsa
<qermit> zer0x: chcesz?
<kklimonda> zer0x: skoro pisze, że nie ma dostępu to nie problem z torrentem - gdzie próbujesz zapisać? Może faktycznie nie masz dostępu?
<zer0x> gjm: chciales mnie obrazic? ;)
<qermit> zer0x: jaka wersja?
<gjm> qermit, Wizard: co z tym kanałem się dzieje, jeden dysortograf, drugi ma problem z warezami, lolwut
<zer0x> transsmision najnowsza stabilna..
<gjm> *facepalm*
<qermit> zer0x: http://windows.microsoft.com/pl-pl/windows7/products/home
<zer0x> dokladnie ta wersja: Transmission 2.42 (13013)
<qermit> zer0x: przestań już. idz sobie do sklepu
<gjm> nje no, idem stont
<Blondyn> gjm: zostań
<qermit> gjm: ty ale ja raz naprawdę miałem zonka. musiałem ściągnąć XP z msdnaa a nie mialem windowsa zeby sciagnac
<qermit> musialem sobie pirata sciagac
<Blondyn> o0
<zer0x> znalazlem w smieciach ta instalke.. Nie w tym problem.. tylko zastanawiam sie czy wszystko w porzadku z transsmision
<qermit> zer0x: wez utorrenta i idz sobie
<gjm> qermit: no dobra, ale to takie partyzanckie wyjście na chwilę
<gjm> a nie używanie na stałe
<qermit> gjm: na szczescie ja nie musze
<qermit> a jak potrzebuje xp to mam vlk z uczelni
<zer0x> z ciekawosci pociagne ubu
<gjm> aż mi się przypomniał ten co tu był ostatnio "z wersją od razora", coś mu nie działało i wołał o pomoc
<gjm> derp
<zer0x> ja potrzebowalem jednego pliku z tej instalki.. wiedzialem, ze sie przyzssa tu do wareza zamiast do glownego problemu moja wina moja bardzo wielka wina. ;)
<gjm> 19:31 < zer0x> z ciekawosci pociagne ubu
<gjm> zaraz, zaraz
<zer0x> ?
<gjm> to co ty tu robisz?
<zer0x> zastanawiam sie dlaczego nie dziala mi transmission a dzialalo
<gjm> ja wiem czemu nie działa
<Blondyn> gjm: czemu?
<gjm> bo się popsuło
<qermit> http://kultura.dziennik.pl/telewizja-i-seriale/artykuly/386277,koniec-programu-woli-i-tysio-na-pokladzie-nie-bedzie-kolejnego-sezonu-produkcji.html
<gjm> *trollface*
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/dxsog45> (at kultura.dziennik.pl)
<qermit> hura
<ToMo_> wu i fu zrobili swoje
<bastetmilo> a w ogóle o co chodzi z tym tysiem i wolim?
<Blondyn> gjm: jak się robi trollface?
<gjm> qermit: heh, gdyby nie ty i twój link to bym o się chyba nigdy o nich nie dowiedział
<qermit> bastetmilo: taka para gejow z xfactor
<gjm> Blondyn: czuj się zaszczycony, zasłużyłeś na moje /ignore
<qermit> niby projektanci mody, probowali byc fajni
<bastetmilo> qermit: to oni są razem?
<qermit> bastetmilo: na antenie tak
<zer0x> "Błąd: brak dostępu (/media/......)"
<qermit> zer0x: idz z tad
<Blondyn> gjm: fajnie w końcu są święta
<zer0x> tak to mniej wiecej wygląda
<qermit> zer0x: idz z tad, nikt ci nie pomoze chyba
<qermit> na #gentoo-pl sa fajniejsi ludzie
<qermit> i bardziej pomocni
<qermit> tutaj same noby i leszcze
<zer0x> to jest w koncu kanal ubuntu czy nie?
<qermit> nie
<gjm> nie
<bastetmilo> zer0x: nie
<zer0x> a to przepraszam
<qermit> zer0x: a w czym problem?
<Blondyn> :D
<Mhrok> Brry!
<Blondyn> witam Mhrok
<gjm> ić stont
<zer0x> uwaga grozny warez: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<ToMo_> a media to folder niedostępny dla zwykłego usera chyba
<Mhrok> gjm: mam prawo tutaj być, mam óbóntó!
<zer0x> po 2mb udaje, ze nie ma dostepu do mojego lokalnego katalogu
<bastetmilo> Mhrok: no to miło że masz :)
<qermit> http://kultura.dziennik.pl/telewizja-i-seriale/artykuly/386277,koniec-programu-woli-i-tysio-na-pokladzie-nie-bedzie-kolejnego-sezonu-produkcji.html uea
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/dxsog45> (at kultura.dziennik.pl)
<gjm> Mhrok: a ja nie, czyli mam wyjść?
<qermit> zer0x: sciagnij sobie iso bez torrenta
<gjm> qermit: powtarzasz się
<gjm> chyba
<Mhrok> gjm: skoro mnie wyganiasz, to możesz wyjść :D
<gjm> nje ómjem
<bastetmilo> gjm: to się naóm
<zer0x> ToMo_: ale ja dalej mam sciezke do dysku i katalogu lokalnego
<gjm> bastetmilo: ;*
<Blondyn> też mam ubuntu :"D
<Mhrok> zer0x: wprowadź mnie w temat, bo nie czytam od początku
<zer0x> i to mi wszystko drzewiej dzialalo i nagle zonk
<Mhrok> Blondyn: ale ubuntu czy óbóntó?
<ToMo_> ja bym ustawił folder docelowy gdzieś w /home
<gjm> impreza się rozkręca, lecę po popcorn
<Blondyn> Mhrok: nie wiem jakieś iso :D
<Mhrok> gjm: i mi trochę przynieś ;)
<zer0x> moge dla testu ustawic, ale dzialalo wczesniej na innym dysku i bylo ok.
<zer0x> co taka cisza? Wszyscy się jednak rzucili do testowania transmission? :) miło
<gjm> grają w grę
<bastetmilo> a transmission jest na maka?
<zer0x> pewno jest ale za 20$
<kklimonda> jest na maka za darmo, jak na linuksa
<kklimonda> a szkoda, może by deweloperzy dostali więcej kasy niż na piwo za swoją pracę ;)
<ToMo_> http://www.transmissionbt.com/download/
<bastetmilo> no, makówkarze kupią wszystko ;)
<kklimonda> makówkarze po prostu wiedzą, że za dobre oprogramowanie wypada płacić tyle, by deweloper miał ochotę je rozwijać ;)
<gjm> ano
<Wizard> kurde
<Mhrok> Wizard ma tutaj opa?!
<kklimonda> no a nie widać?
<bastetmilo> ...e. A co z tym co jest za darmo i jest roziwjane i jest dobre?
<Wizard> qermit, założył mi +q i poszedł
<bastetmilo> przestraszył się?
<Wizard> nie wiem, może mnie nie lubi, czy coś?
<Wizard> spytaj go
<bastetmilo> Wizard: ale własnie wyszedł
<Wizard> zawsze masz /query
<bastetmilo> aż tak mnie to nie interesuje
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: jak za oprogramowanie nikt nie płaci to ryzyko, że deweloper przestanie je rozwijać jest większe.
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: najczęściej w takim przypadku okazuje się, że pada, bo nikt nie klika donate
<Diabelko> albo przejmuje projekt następna pula młodych ludzi z chęciami i czasem
<kklimonda> bastetmilo: większość oprogramowania którego ja używam, mimo że FOSS, ma opłacanych deweloperów
<Mhrok> re
<Wizard> Mhrok, czemu uciekłeś na mój widok? :D
<Mhrok> wystraszyłem się
<Mhrok> :P
<Mhrok> dziwisz się? :]
<Wizard> przychodzisz z gentoo?
<Mhrok> Wizard: nie, nie mam gentoo ;D mam archa i ubuntu
<Wizard> :]
<Mhrok> ubu na lapku i archa na desktopie
<Mhrok> przepraszam óbó
<gjm> tak
<Wizard> używa ktoś empathy?
<Wizard> okienka rozmowy nie przesuwają mi się
<gjm> zainstaluj Windows [SOLVED]
<bastetmilo> hrhrhr. Beer goggles...
<zer0x> solved :)
<kklimonda> Wizard: SOA#1
<zer0x> teraz juz spokojniej moge pociagnac browca.. wesolych swiat
<ToMo_> zer0x co zrobiłeś?
<zer0x> ToMo_: w ustawieniach transmission katalog na niedonczone torrenty mialem ustawiony na /media/
<zer0x> zamiast na konkretna sciezkę
<zer0x> prawa murphy'ego wiecznie zywe.. zdrowie tego drania
<ToMo_> no tak, system nie pozwolił na pchanie śmieci do zastrzeżonego katalogu
<zer0x> chyba nawet znam przyczyne. zawsze jak cos ciagne z torrentowni to laduje to na przenosny dysk i on czasem jest niezamontowany. musialem odpalic transmission w takiej chwili i pogubil sie ze sciezkami.. w pewnym sensie mozna to uznac za buga
<Blondyn> :D
<ToMo_> media to katalog montowania zewnętrznych nośników danych
<zer0x> no to wiem
<gjm> co ciekawego jeszcze powiecie?
<zer0x> home to tez wazny katalog ;)
<ToMo_> wszystko w tym linuksie jest ważne i logiczne do bólu
<bastetmilo> gjm: straszne nudy przez te swieta
<zer0x> ale transmission nie powinien zapominac sciezek.
<zer0x> to malo logiczne
<gjm> bastetmilo: tyle to i ja wiem, mam nadzieję że jutro się w końcu rozerwę
<zer0x> dokopal sie do /media/ i ze reszty nie bylo uznal, ze to jest to. nie ladnie
<ToMo_> pamiętaj że wszystkie urządzenia w linie to pliki, co nie jest plikiem dla linuksa po prostu nie istnieje
<bastetmilo> gjm: zamierzasz wyjść z wiaderkiem na ulice?
<gjm> nie, wieczorem do klubu
<gjm> nie bawi mnie to
<bastetmilo> ah
<zer0x> chyba z wiadrem sniegu :D
<gjm> ToMo_: jakiś ty wyedukowy, powiedz mi tylko co to ma do rzeczy? urządzenia blokowe masz w /dev
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> DaZ: wiesz że twój nick czytany od tyłu symbolizuje tylną część ciała konia?
<Wizard> gjm, robisz się nudny z tym wypominaniem wszystkim wszystkiego
<bastetmilo> Wizard: odpuść mu, przecież widać że nudzi sie jak mops
<gjm> przepraszam >:
<bastetmilo> mój facet wrócił napruty jak Messerchmit ze śniadania wielkanocnego. To jest dopiero wesołe.
<gjm> jest 20:27, naprawdę ze śniadania?
<bastetmilo> wrocił pół godziny temu
<bastetmilo> sniadanie miał na 10.00
<gjm> o, to zmienia postać rzeczy
<gjm> może dużo jedzenia było?
<bastetmilo> szczerze mówiąc mam teraz ochotę wyciągnać to .7l z zamrażarki
<Diabelko> ja też dopiero ze śniadania wrócilem
<gjm> czekaj, już do ciebie jadę
<BlessJah> gjm: a znakowe gdzie, jak już się czepiamy?
<bastetmilo> heh :)
<BlessJah> y
<bastetmilo> y?
<gjm> BlessJah: sory, jestę trolę i nje ómjem
<Blondyn> nie działa :(
<bastetmilo> gjm:  jednak siedzenie w domu samemu Ci nie słuzy :)
<gjm> ej no, wczoraj byłem się przejść
<bastetmilo> gjm: z kotem na spacer?
<gjm> bez
<bastetmilo> ah. I gdzie byłeś?
<bastetmilo> w sklepie po piwo?
<gjm> ano byłem się przejść po mojej mieścinie
<gjm> nie, nie piję ;)
<bastetmilo> nie? :)
<gjm> ponad tydzień
<bastetmilo> to czemu chcesz do mnie na wódke przyjechac? ;)
<gjm> do towarzystwa :D
<bastetmilo> ale ja juz ponad dwa miesiace nie piję :)
<gjm> to po co chcesz 0.7 z lodówki wyciągać? ;)
<bastetmilo> Nie chcę. Mam ochotę.
<bastetmilo> To jest róznica.
<gjm> ah, no tak
<bastetmilo> ale nie będę pić. Picie z frustracji jest zue.
<gjm> ano, muszę się z tobą zgodzić
<bastetmilo> Oh. I jeszcze takie smutne piosenki z jutuba lecą
 * gjm Słucha: Lana Del Rey - Blue Jeans (Gesaffelstein Remix)
<bastetmilo> Peter Gabriel & Kate Bush - Don't give up
<bastetmilo> a teraz Dżem
<tajwanuser> łona
<tajwanuser> :)
<tajwanuser> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJNteVLDVsA
<Wizard> to jest jakiś rap?
<tajwanuser> tak
<gjm> ciekierap, jakie życie taki rap
<bastetmilo> czekajcie, ostatnio mój kołorker coś spiewał w pracy
<bastetmilo> cos o karierze w dwa dni
<bastetmilo> i jakimś słoiku dzemu
<tajwanuser> lech roch pawlak
<bastetmilo> tak!
<tajwanuser> :P
<tajwanuser> ciezki temat;)
<bastetmilo> a grafik
<bastetmilo> śpiewał żeli papą
<bastetmilo> w ogóle nasz nowy grafik to jest jakiś raperem
<bastetmilo> czy jak to sie nazywa
<bastetmilo> Pepe Skuad
<tajwanuser> lap:D http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FdCnQNuojUw
<tajwanuser> kula daje fula
<tajwanuser> :D
<gjm> tajwanuser: zdradziłeś się żeś gimbus
<tajwanuser> :>
<bastetmilo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dt7uwAs9ZOc&feature=related
<tajwanuser> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b6Gdg9hhOas
<bastetmilo> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7i6Xbp-nb8
<tajwanuser> wieki tego nie sluchalem
<bastetmilo> pamietam to z liceum :)
<tajwanuser> haha:D ja z podstawowki
<bastetmilo> aaaa. Karramba!
<tajwanuser> :>
<bastetmilo> Eh. Ależ to były czasy...
<tajwanuser> podstawowka? no... czipsy za 50gr i oranzadki w proszku
<tajwanuser> :)
<bastetmilo> erm... Ja pamietam jeszcze ceny sprzed denominacji :>
<tajwanuser> lepiej opowiedz co wyczynialas w liceum:D
<gjm> bastetmi1o: masz szela u Skrzypa? czy to fejk?
<gjm> a temu co?
<bastetmilo> gjm: oj bo mi sie nie to co trzeba ponaciskało
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: a Ty nie badz taki ciekawski
<tajwanuser> az tak:>
<bastetmilo> co aż tak?
<tajwanuser> az tak wyczynialas?:)
<bastetmilo> nic nie wyczyniałam.
<gjm> http://gifura.orzhk.org/src/1332235315120.swf
<mati75> gjm: masz cycki http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2012/037/3/e/3ed1b9663f0f195179c44f6967cd6962-d4oucc8.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cbhnjrd> (at fc00.deviantart.net)
<gjm> ee, twarz jakaś taka dziwna
<foreste> czesc
<Blondyn> cześć
<Mhrok> re
<Mhrok> Czy on ma robaki w d...?
<bastetmilo> na to wyglada
<Mhrok> To i wam przyspamuję: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FBLbrJxGtro <-- dobre!
<Mhrok> Down - Stone the Crow- YouTube
<Wizard> qermit, miałeś zdjąć
<BlessJah> Wizard: eee... wyciszyli cię?
<Wizard> no
<BlessJah> ciekawe jaki kanal flooduje
<bastetmilo> heh
<BlessJah> wyciszony op
<Wizard> bc?
<BlessJah> tego jeszcze nie bylo
<tajwanuser> :>
<BlessJah> Wizard: bc albo dc, nie pamietam ktory mial RPN
<Wizard> :)
<BlessJah> dc mial
<bastetmilo> Wizard: co to jest dc?
<Wizard> pewnie kalkulator
<Wizard> bc to też kalkulator
<Wizard> bc?
<Wizard> m477, bc?
<BlessJah> no jasne ze kalkulator
<bastetmilo> dlaczego on mówi o kalkulatorze?
<BlessJah> $ apt-cache search dc|grep '^dc '
<BlessJah> dc - The GNU dc arbitrary precision reverse-polish ca
<BlessJah> lculator
<Wizard> BlessJah, apt-cache umie regexy samo z siebie, nie musisz grepić
<BlessJah> oO
<Wizard> poza tym, ty masz ubu? :)
<BlessJah> ja? ubu?
<Wizard> ale jakieś dziwne, mi wypluwa po polsku opisy
<BlessJah> jak bede mial jakis egzamin to zainstaluje i potestuje
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> apt umie regexy
<Wizard> BlessJah, co jest złego w ubu?
<Wizard> dobry system
<Wizard> zrobiłem sobie update do 12.04, nawet działa
<bastetmilo> Wizard: Ubu nie jest KISS
<Wizard> nie jest KISS, jest za to słit ;)
<bastetmilo> no jest :)
<bastetmilo> no i wiesz... jesy OOTB
<bastetmilo> jest
<bastetmilo> spory zarzut jak dla systemu
<BlessJah> Wizard: obecnie hejtuje raczej z przyzwyczajenia, mialem przerwe na tyle dluga, zeby zapomniec te wszystkie rzeczy ktore mnie wkurzaly
<Wizard> :D
<bastetmilo> że działa od razu, nie trzeba konfigurować
<Wizard> bastetmilo, ale to chyba dobrze?
<BlessJah> wiec teraz podejde prawie bez uprzedzen
<Wizard> ja nawet z unity żyję dobrze
<Wizard> powiem więcej - podoba mi się ono!
<bastetmilo> Wizard: dla mnie dobrze, ale BJ kiedyś mi tłumaczył, że to źle i dlatego Ubun jest złe
<Wizard> znaczy 2d, bo nie lubię compiza
<bastetmilo> *ubu
<Wizard> widocznie za słabo czyta i minicd nie widział
<Wizard> :)
<BlessJah> mowisz o tym obrazie co ma 22 mega?
<Wizard> tak
<BlessJah> czy ile tam teraz ma
<BlessJah> no to wiem o nim
<Wizard> no jakiś mały
<Wizard> z niego można stawiać jak się chce
<Wizard> :)
<bastetmilo> Nie wiem. Tylko powtarzam co mi kiedys bardzo długo i powoli tłumaczył bo nie chciałam zrozumieć, że system ktory działa od razu jest niedobry.
<BlessJah> bastet jak zwykle jakies glupoty wypisuje
<Wizard> :D
<bastetmilo> Serio?
<Wizard> nie zauważyłem
<Wizard> zawsze mi się zdawało, że mądra z niej dziołszka
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie wiem, nie czuje potrzeby sie przekonywac
<bastetmilo> Wizard: i widzisz... tylko Ci sie wydawało
<bastetmilo> :)
<BlessJah> ma ignore'a, zapracowala
<bastetmilo> jak on to mnie keidyś nazwał...
<bastetmilo> Misiem o Bardzo Małym Rozumku...
<bastetmilo> tak to chyba było.
<Wizard> :D
<gjm> bastetmilo: ;*
<Wizard> a ja go nazywam kujonem
<Wizard> gjm znów cały dzień przy kompie
<BlessJah> mnie?
<gjm> Wizard: ale zrobiłem parę przydatnych rzeczy
<Wizard> konfig do openboksa? :D
<Wizard> BlessJah, cóż
<Wizard> podziel się wrażeniami
<gjm> hjehje, nie przy polskiej wiki archa popracowałem
<bastetmilo> Swoja drogą. Te święta to jakieś oszustwo.
<bastetmilo> Ja oczekuje że tacy prawdziwi katolicy wezmą i wybaczą tym słabszym błedy popełnie
<bastetmilo> a tu nic!
<bastetmilo> popełnione*
<bastetmilo> ciągle tylko "ma ignora, zapracowała"
<Wizard> BlessJah jest katolikiem prawdziwym?
<bastetmilo> nie wiem. Takie odniosłam wrażenie.
<Wizard> :)
<bastetmilo> Ja jako ateistka się mogę na wszystkich wypiąć ;) i powiedzieć "Nie!"
<BlessJah> robi się ciekawie
<Wizard> bastetmilo, wygodni
<Wizard> terminal mi się wysypał :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: wrażeniami z czego miałem się dzielić (wysypało mi sie putty)
<Wizard> BlessJah, z ubuntu
<Wizard> putty?
<Wizard> błeh
<bastetmilo> Wizard: oczywiscie żartuje :) stosuje zasadę do 10 razy sztuka. za 11 razem juz nie wybaczam :)
<BlessJah> nom
<BlessJah> jak sie bateria wyczerpuje i jest shutdown systemu
<luigi69> Witam, mam taki problem teologiczny... i szukam godziwego rozwiązania, może ktoś coś podpowie. Mam serwer www na Ubuntu i szukam jakiegoś sensownego rozwiązania backupu plików i baz danych...
<Wizard> na windowsie?
<BlessJah> Wizard: ja nie mam ubuntu
<bastetmilo> dobra. Spróbujemy z tym ignorem. Będzie ciekawie
<luigi69> Chciałbym żeby backup był automatyczny, nie blokował baz danych, usuwał stare pliki itd... taki full wypas, ale za chiny nie potrafię znaleźć nic kompleksowego
<bastetmilo> done&done
<BlessJah> duplicity
<BlessJah> albo deja dup
<BlessJah> zalezy ktore jest nakladka na ktore, mam na mysli tę nienakładkę
<Wizard> ze mnie to admin jak z koziej rzyci trąba
<bastetmilo> dlaczego na stronie Ubuntu nie ma licznika ile dni do ostatecznego wydania pozostało?
<bastetmilo> skad ja mam wiedziec kiedy sciagnac nowe?
<Wizard> bastetmilo, przecież ci update-manager to pokaże
<BlessJah> Wizard: bastet pisze jeszcze cos ciekawego o mnie?
<Wizard> BlessJah, nie
<bastetmilo> No ale to w pracy nie bede instalować i sciagać obrazu...
<bastetmilo> na odwrót
<Wizard> używasz linuksa w pracy?
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no :)
<Wizard> ty nie jesteś grafikiem czasem?
<bastetmilo> Nie, no skad Ci to do glowy przyszło
<Wizard> a bo kiedyś szukałaś zamiennika dla pixela
<bastetmilo> taa. Czasem cos tam musze pociąc
<Wizard> dobra, czas na lanczpad się wbić i trochę zgłosić
<bastetmilo> albo jakis obrazek jest mi potrzeby
<BlessJah> Wizard: cos sie sypie?
<Wizard> Terminal pada
<Wizard> widzę, że już zgłoszone
<BlessJah> w becie mam nadzieję?
<Wizard> tak
<bastetmilo> aww. Dobranoc... wszystkim... o/
<Wizard> pa, bastetmilo
<Wizard> uh
<Wizard> nie buduje mi się microperl w buildroocie
<BlessJah> me hejtuje
<Wizard> BlessJah?
<BlessJah> Wizard: hejtuję perla
<BlessJah> perla, info i emacsa
<BlessJah> mam pythona, mana i vima
<Wizard> ;)
<BlessJah> wszystkich tych technologii i tak nie bede uzywac
<BlessJah> wiec wybralem lepsze :]
<Wizard> BlessJah, tak się składa, że autoconf i automake wymagają perla, więc nie psiocz
<Wizard> nic nie wybierałem
<Wizard> a autoconf i automake będą mi potrzebne
<gjm> http://i.imgur.com/AFiOQ.png ← to jest to!
<BlessJah> hater gonna hate
<gjm> bidże's gonna bidżej
<gjm> s/bidże's/bidżej's
<BlessJah> wyjaśnisz mi co masz na mysli, bo losowo stosowane formy gramatyczne przeszkadzaja mi w odbiorze?
<bastetmilo> i po spani
<bastetmilo> spaniu*
<gjm> BlessJah: nie
<gjm> bastetmilo: tzn.?
<bastetmilo> nie ma to jak zaliczyć doła na noc
<bastetmilo> i nie móc go zapić
<BlessJah> gjm: szkoda
<bastetmilo> czasem zazdroszczę m477
<bastetmilo> on to sie nie patyczkuje
<bastetmilo> tylko chleje
<gjm> tia
<bastetmilo> najgorsze jest to, że wiem że nawet bez wódy zaczne teraz uprawiać słowny ekshibicjonizm :/
<tajwanuser> :>
<gjm> <:
<bastetmilo> napiłabym się
<bastetmilo> miałabym usprawiedliwienie chociaż
<tajwanuser> ja dzisiaj odmowilem wodki
<tajwanuser> :)))
 * dweller wypił dziś piwo, wino, wódkę i whisky
<Mhrok> :]
<bastetmilo> 1st
<bastetmilo> zeby takiej ciszy na kanale nie bylo :)
<Mhrok> bastetmilo: jak sprawdzić obciążenie GPU?
<Mhrok> leci mi BOINC i jestem ciekawy czy na 100% GPU idzie
<bastetmilo> no ja włączam monitor systemu zazwyczaj
<bastetmilo> na Ubu tez cos takiego bylo z ladnym wykresikiem
<Mhrok> nie mam ubu
<Mhrok> liczyłem na coś uniwersalnego
<bastetmilo> htop?
<Mhrok> htop na GPU?
<bastetmilo> nie wiem
<bastetmilo> nie znam sie :)
<bastetmilo> było cos co pokazywalo to i to
<Mhrok> może i tak
<bastetmilo> i nie wiem teraz gdzie jest
<bastetmilo> na maku mam monitor systemu
<bastetmilo> i pokazuje to i to
<Mhrok> nieważne, zostawiam ogrzewanie pokoju w postaci quad core + gpu ;D
<gjm> Mhrok: http://sprunge.us/iXKZ
<gjm> ja używam tego ;>
<Mhrok> gjm: na grafikę też działa? no ciekawe...
<Mhrok> :]
<gjm> sprawdź :D
<bastetmilo> gjm: znów podpuszczasz ludki?
<gjm> njeee
<bastetmilo> niee, wcale bo po co :)
<gjm> dokładnie
<bastetmilo> dobra ide juz spac, ale tak na serio
<tajwanuser> drugi!
<gjm> dobranoc bastetmilo
<gho5t> Cześć wszystkim.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-04-01
<biju> BlessJah,  podziekowal
<SimonPHOENIX> witam
<SimonPHOENIX> mam dostep do serwera i chcialbym zachowac wszystkie pliki, ale po prostu reinstalowac system linux
<SimonPHOENIX> jak to zrobic?
<Dreadlish> 'wszystkie pliki'
<Dreadlish> czyli co.
<gHo_> pewnie chodzi o /home ?
<SimonPHOENIX> tak
<SimonPHOENIX> etc
<Dreadlish> to po prostu skopiuj wszystko z /home
<Dreadlish> z /etc tylko to, co sam zmieniałeś
<Dreadlish> a reszty się nie opłaca ruszać
<SimonPHOENIX> no tak, ale teraz nie moge bazy danych odzyskac
<SimonPHOENIX> ja bym zainstalowal na nowo
<SimonPHOENIX> ale musze miec jedna z baz mysql
<SimonPHOENIX> koniecznie
<gHo_> a gdzie ta baza leży ?
<SimonPHOENIX> i skopiowalem z var/lib/mojabaza
<SimonPHOENIX> var/lib/mysql/mojabaza
<SimonPHOENIX> no i wrzucilem u siebie i nie ma tego co tam mialo byc
<Dreadlish> ech
<SimonPHOENIX> jak to inaczej odzyskac?
<Dreadlish> a masz cokolwiek?
<SimonPHOENIX> tzn jest to ale tak jakby nie wszystko
<SimonPHOENIX> jak gdyby nie bylo to tam aktualne
<Dreadlish> a zresrartuj serwer mysqla
<SimonPHOENIX> Dreadlish, chyba cos sie po woli udaje
<phoenix_> hello
<SimonPHOENIX> czesc
<SimonPHOENIX> udalo mi sie porobic backupy w rescue mode
<SimonPHOENIX> dawno tego nie robilem i nie pamietam ktory serwer do wysylania maili instalowalem
<SimonPHOENIX> pomoze ktos w wyborze?
<kklimonda> postfix
<SimonPHOENIX> to wiem ale ja tam duzo konfigurowalem z dovecot tez, ze 2 lata temu, i mysql
<SimonPHOENIX> teraz nie pamietam jak ja to wykombinowalem
<SimonPHOENIX> :/
<kklimonda> w ubuntu jest paczka mail-stack-delivery która konfiguruje postfixa z dovecotem
<kklimonda> a resztę będziesz musiał sam skonfigurować
<SimonPHOENIX> to jest jakas katastrofa, chcialem po prostu zrobic upgrade systemu a tu wywalilo mi siec, i nie moglem tego naprawic bez reinstalacji :/
<shizy_nimaxD> witam jak bezpiecznie usunąć gnome tzn tak żeby nie ruszyło gnomowych programów ?
<dweller> SimonPHOENIX: mogłeś
<SimonPHOENIX> dweller, napisz mi jak? nie moglem nawet awaryjnie sie zalogowac
<SimonPHOENIX> przez rescue mode moglem dostac sie do plikow, zeby backup zrobic
<SimonPHOENIX> ale tam nie ma opcji reinstalacja
<SimonPHOENIX> mail-stack-delivery ma ktos jakas dokumentacje konkretna do tego?
<kklimonda> SimonPHOENIX: nie ma, bo on instaluje tylko parę plików - dla postfixa i dovecota
<dweller> SimonPHOENIX: coś Ty się tak tej reinstalacji uparł ;f
<dweller> nic się nie psuje bez powodu, chyba że to windows ;f
<SimonPHOENIX> sytuacja jest juz pod kontrola, postawilem dzisiaj 11 aplikacji bazodanowych na powrot dzialajacych
<Drathir> dweller: ++
<Drathir> opcja reinstalacja to chyba nawet dodana zostala o ile sie nie myle jak wykryje ta sama wersje ubu?
<Stirlitz> dweller, chyba że 98
<dweller> win7 też potrafi
<dweller> wystarczy że mu sterownik coś beknie i potrafi leżeć
<Stirlitz> oj jak linuksowi moduł beknie to nie leży?
<dweller> nie aż tak
<Stirlitz> zp sie jeszcze samo "zapierdywało"
<Stirlitz> xp*
<dweller> po prostu w windowsie jest dużo więcej powodów do popsucia się niż w linuksach ;f
<Stirlitz> taaa chyba ze linux bez powłoki
<BlessJah> dweller: compiz na służbowym mi bęknął ot tak
<Stirlitz> same xsy sa nieprzewidywalne a gdzie tam compiz
<dweller> Stirlitz: ja na swoim linuksie przez 2 lata nie miałem żadnego problemu
<BlessJah> kazde ubuntu jakie widzialem, mialo cos z compizem
<dweller> na jednej instalce parcha
<BlessJah> dweller: ja na archu mam tylko takie problemy, ktore sam stworze
<dweller> ja na fbsd obecnie też :)
<BlessJah> serwer czy lapek?
<Stirlitz> arch byłby kapitalny gdyby maił jakies stable
<BlessJah> myslisz o rolling stable czy z wydaniami?
<Stirlitz> w ogóle pamietam jak jakieś pół roku uzywałem archa to wszystko prosto itp dopóki nie poleciała aktualizacja po której "nie wstało"
<Stirlitz> ja tam umiem chrootnąć i naprawić ale w takim ubuntu takie rzeczy sie nie zdarzaja po prostu
<Stirlitz> okazało sie że bug był w kolejności poprawek wtedy (dosyc dawno) ale dali dupy i tyle
<dweller> BlessJah: lapek
<dweller> na intelu i kms
<Stirlitz> chociaż z załozenia to arch dla mnie byłby najlepszym distro
<Stirlitz> dweller, używasz fribsdy na desktopie?
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: zdarzają, a jak już się zdarzą, to reinstall, bo nie naprawisz
<BlessJah> dweller: masochizm
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, huh? czego nie naprawię?
<dweller> BlessJah: czemu masochizm?
<BlessJah> fbsd jest swietne na serwer, ale nie podjalbym sie stawiania na lapku
<Dreadlish> żaden problem
<Dreadlish> fbsd ma świetnego toola do konfiguracji wifi :)
<Stirlitz> wy macie jeszcze duzo czasu po prostu ;)
<Dreadlish> Stirlitz: paczki.
<Dreadlish> ;)
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: do tej pory glowie sie czemu depmod z ubuntu pluje, ze nie ma plikow w /cośtam/3.2.0-ARCH/modules
<Dreadlish> Stirlitz: wiesz, ja mam wystarczająco dużo czasu, żeby raz na tydzień zrobić update gentoo, niż, żeby co update ubuntu stawiać je od nowa
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, ja uzywam ltsów nie spotkałem sie nigdy z żadnym wiekszym problemem pzry aktualizacjach, oprócz tych które sam stworzyłem ppa itp
<Stirlitz> ubuntu wbrew pozorom cieżko jest zepsuć o ile działa bez iksów
<BlessJah> uzywam kolejnych wersji i nie zauwazylem roznicy miedzy lts a zwyklym
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: na desktopie popsute GUI to popsuty system
<Stirlitz> BlessJah, dlatego zaznaczam że bez
<Dreadlish> największe zło ubuntu, to właśnie te repo ppa
<Dreadlish> do których nikt nie zagląda
<dweller> Stirlitz: ta, mam na vpsie ubuntu
<Dreadlish> i przy updacie kaput.
<dweller> i sobie chwalę
<Dreadlish> racja - ubuntu bez xorga jest prawie niezniszczalne
<Stirlitz> dweller, a pokaz co zrobiło kaput
<kklimonda> no i dlatego z ppa się nie korzysta
<kklimonda> ja czekam aż w końcu ktoś wymyśli sposób na app bundle jak w OSX
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, korzysta sie jak sie wie co sie robi
<kklimonda> zainstaluję jakiegoś ubuntu lts albo centosa
<Dreadlish> bo w tym momencie wylatuje nam większość syfu, który niesie za sobą pierwsze lepsze de
<kklimonda> i będę miał spokój
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: jak się wie co się robi to nic nie jest straszne
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: ale najczęstszym problemem na kanale są chyba uszkodzenia systemu związane z PPA
<BlessJah> nie na tym kanale
<kklimonda> przynajmniej skończyły się chyba pojawiać osoby które instalują alsę ze źródeł ;)
<dweller> kklimonda: przecież wymyslili
<dweller> ale to sie nie przyjeło
<Dreadlish> ;D
<kklimonda> dweller: inaczej, wymyśli ktoś coś klepnięte przez dystrybucje i główne DE
<Dreadlish> ja alsę ze źródel stawiałem na moim staaaaaarym (>6y ago) lapie
<Dreadlish> bo tam to naprawdę pomagało
<kklimonda> dweller: to co jest teraz bardzo słabo integruje się z systemem
<kklimonda> deweloperzy GNOME, kiedy już nie chce im się psuć gnome shell, pracują teraz nad czymś
<Stirlitz> ja sobie kupiłem po prostu laptopa pod ubuntu i wszystko działa jak należy
<kklimonda> ale pewnie deweloperzy KDE się obrażą i to oleją
<Stirlitz> a na desktopa zmienilem na maca i trochę cierpię
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: przyzwyczaisz się ;)
<BlessJah> btw, ile teraz magii siedzi w ubuntu? dużo będzie mnie kosztowało odpalenie z palca X11 i awesome?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: instalacja z alternate + sam xorg
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, nie, mam go od września
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: no to zmienisz ;)
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: co najbardziej przeszkadza?
<kklimonda> ja pamiętam, że najbardziej denerwował mnie Finder
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: nie na służbowym
<kklimonda> i ogólne problemy z toolchainem linuksowym
<kklimonda> ale to było ładnych parę lat temu, wczesne 10.4
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: nie zrobisz alternate?
<BlessJah> nie zrobię, chucham i dmucham, zeby tego ubu nie popsuc
<Dreadlish> to awesome + napisać skrypt do lightdma
<Dreadlish> czy co tam jest.
<kklimonda> czemu? jak masz roota to chyba ufają ci, że sobie poradzisz jak popsujesz
<kklimonda> no, najłatwiej z poziomu lightdm odpalić po prostu
<kklimonda> i chyba nie trzeba nic pisać
<kklimonda> wystarczy wybrać przy logowaniu
<Stirlitz> brak połatanych fontów 2xHD, i ten piiiip finder, nautilus to przy nim jest konfigurowalny kombajn, i parę innych rzeczy typu nfs który działa tylko jak sobie założyli
<Dreadlish> szkoda, że lightdm nie lubi czytać .xsession ;d
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: a findera dalej nie idzie sensownie zastąpić?
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, nie idzie
<kklimonda> bleh
<kklimonda> bo path finder jest fajny nawet
<Stirlitz> bo pod spodem jest chu*nia
<kklimonda> ale pamiętam, że nie szło findera w 100% wyrzucić
<kklimonda> chyba przynajmniej kosz się psuł ;)
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: NFS w ogóle różnie działa, nawet na Linuksach są różne fajne problemy
<BlessJah> kklimonda: ludzie ostroznie podchodza do linuksa, wiec wole nie popsuc
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie rozumiem, to twój służbowy laptop? co do tego mają jacyś losowi ludzie? ;)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: smiali sie ze wifi nie mamy (dziwna polityka bezpieczenstwa + zlewka ze strony supportu)
<BlessJah> ludzie z biura
<Stirlitz> jak mój kolega zobaczył jak sie przełaczam miedzy wifi gsm i lan to zwariował
<Stirlitz> czesto muszę sprawdzić jak coś działa z zew wtedy klik i juz jestem na gsm
<Stirlitz> a i tak jeszcze potrafią narzekać na NM
<dweller> bo nm ma odpały czasami
<BlessJah> ma
<Dreadlish> ale działa
<Dreadlish> i nm dalej nie ma nic do konfiguracji bez gui ;d
<dweller> wpa_supplicant też działa
<BlessJah> np nie łyka certyfikatów *.cer
<Stirlitz> nie ma jak masz sprzet pod ubuntu ;)
<Dreadlish> netcfg też działa
<dweller> Stirlitz: ma
<BlessJah> bug w gui śmieszny, trzeba ścieżkę ręcznie podawać
<Dreadlish> Stirlitz: nie łudźmy się, tylko pare realteków jeszcze nie ma wsparcia ze strony kernela
<Stirlitz> ale znacie cos lepszego?
<Dreadlish> no i broadcomy mają kijowe ;d
<Dreadlish> wicd maybe.
<Stirlitz> wicd ssie
<Stirlitz> poza tym vpnów nie potrafi
<Dreadlish> soa#1 w czasie przeszłym :/
<Stirlitz> i gsmów
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: nie ssie, ale owszem, slabszy od nm
<Stirlitz> to popwinno byc jak z androidem i nexusem na tym musi działać a reszta to jak sobie zadziała to ok
<BlessJah> wicd ma cli :D
<kklimonda> ale po co komu cli ;)
<BlessJah> do ktorego nigdzie nie ma porzadnej dokumentacji
<dweller> po co komu gui do wifi ;o
<Dreadlish> wpa_supplicant rządzi.
<BlessJah> kklimonda: auto-reconnect tak dziala, ze w sumie nie dziala
<dweller> wpa_supplicant sobie po prostu działa
<kklimonda> dweller: bo wychodzą ze swojej jaskini, i muszą się przełączać? ;)
<dweller> kklimonda: i?
<dweller> nie mam problemu
<Dreadlish> supplicant potrafi ;d
<BlessJah> wiec prosty skrypt + wicd-cli i ejst reconnect
<BlessJah> \o/
<kklimonda> dweller: ok, ja wolę to zrobić dwoma kliknięciami
<kklimonda> ale pewnie już po prostu stary się zrobiłem
<Dreadlish> mi na lapie szybciej jest wpisać.
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, dwoma bo popsuli, kiedys było jednym (ppm)
<kklimonda> ostatnio chciałem jakiegoś wmii poużywać ale jak zacząłem kombinować jak by tu wifi skonfigurować
<kklimonda> to się w głowę stuknąłem
<dweller> kklimonda: najs, mi się po prostu przełącza ;f
<kklimonda> dweller: do losowych sieci?
<dweller> jo
<BlessJah> do losowych jest zabawniej
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: prawo klik -> lewo klik na opcji to ciągle dwa kliknięcia ;)
<kklimonda> ech kurde, wszystkie chefy, puppety i cfengine niech jasna cholera..
<kklimonda> którego nie spróbuję to tylko głupia składnia, przekombinowanie i błędy :(
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, fakt :>
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, ale jak było pod ppm  to sie samo "rozwijało"
<Stirlitz> wiec jeden klik mniej do vpn
<Stirlitz> ogólnie 13.04 wytrzymuje na moim lapie 5h wiec jest progress
<Stirlitz> z właczonym wifi flashem itp, normalne używanie
<kklimonda> nice
<kklimonda> a ile windows wytrzymywał? ;)
<kklimonda> z 6-7?
<Stirlitz> pokazywał 8 a wytrzymywał 3
<kklimonda> ciekawe
<Dreadlish> mi na ubuntu lap trzymał 3h
<Dreadlish> na windowsie the same
<Dreadlish> na gentoo 5 ;d
<kklimonda> u mnie linux zawsze był z tyłu za windowsem pod względem zużycia prądu
<kklimonda> niewiele, ale z godzinę
<BlessJah> u mnie podobnie jak u Stirlitza
<Stirlitz> "niewiele" 25%
<Dreadlish> muszę ogólnie ogniwa powymieniać
<Dreadlish> bo i w jednym i w drugim są zryte
<Dreadlish> w jednym robi aku za ups
<Dreadlish> w drugim aku robi za aku ;d
<BlessJah> win 1:50, lin na kde 2:15, wg instrukcji ~1:50
<dweller> 6 godzin na linuksie i 6 na windowsie, z wifi ;f
<kklimonda> dweller: a z fbsd? ;)
<Stirlitz> dweller, z uruchomionym terminalem do mierzenia czasu?
<dweller> nie wiem, obecnie 3 godziny, ale 3h 15 minut na windowsie
<dweller> Stirlitz: uptime od włączenia do zapalenia sie kontrolki przy 5% baterii
<dweller> kklimonda: mój lapek był sprzedawany w usa bodajże z ubuntu
<dweller> po kupieniu ubuntu ootb działało
<dweller> wszystko ;f
<kklimonda> dweller: no wkurzyłbym się jakby nie działało ;)
<BlessJah> dell jakiś?
<dweller> yep
<dweller> latitude e4300
<BlessJah> ja mam e6400
<dweller> fajne maszynki
<dweller> obecne latitude wyglądają jak acery :/
<BlessJah> tez ootb wsio, nawet stacja dokujaca trybila zanim w ogole zaczalem sie zastanawiac czy zadziala
<dweller> ;]
<dweller> stacja działałaby i tak bo to niezaleznie od systemu operacyjnego
<kklimonda> chyba, że to stacja na usb3 ;)
<kklimonda> ech, nowe thinkpadowe "ultrabooki" mają takie cudo
<kklimonda> i wyjście wideo nie działa
<BlessJah> dweller: z 8 portami usb, vga, lan, 2x jack i nie wiadomo co jeszcze?
<dweller> yo
<BlessJah> jeszcze zasilacz
<dweller> 2x display port, 2x hdmi, 2x dvi
<BlessJah> no i kensington :D
<dweller> BlessJah: masz slice jeszcze
<dweller> w sumie całkiem spoko są
<dweller> u mnie 2x wydłużała czas pracy do 12h ;]
<BlessJah> slice? masz na mysli te smieszne baterie podpinane pod port stacji?
<dweller> yep
<dweller> ale to już kwestia potrzeb
<BlessJah> ladnie
<BlessJah> zastanawiala mnie ta konstrukcja, kiedy o niej przeczytalem
<BlessJah> dweller: btw, moj ma fajny ficzer na spodzie
<BlessJah> naklejke 'made in poland' :D
<dweller> tez mam
<dweller> :]
<BlessJah> koniec żartów
<BlessJah> meh
<BlessJah> do później o/
<dweller> mam tego lapka 4 lata i jest spoko
<BlessJah> dweller: moj tez pewnie ma cos kolo tego, wyciagne ze smarta moze jakies dane
<BlessJah> o ile dyskow nie podmienili (watpie)
<dweller> hmm, mój nie miał lekkiego życia
<dweller> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/04/02/2013-04-02-000553_1280x800_scrot.png
<kklimonda> wrzućcie sobie ssd ;)
<dweller> ba, żeby mnie było stać ;]
<dweller> pewnie niedługo ten dysk i tak umrze
<kklimonda> no, ssd żyłuje portfel
<dweller> więc wtedy już ssd z przymusu pójdzie
<kklimonda> ale to chyba najlepszy zakup jaki zrobiłem w ostatnim roku
<dweller> ssd aż tak mi nie potrzebne, w sumie nawet umieszczenie systemu na dostatecznie dużej karcie sd by mi wystarczyło
<dweller> bo większość roboty i tak na ssh robię ;f
<kklimonda> ech, wtorek będzie ciekawy
<kklimonda> postgres ma jakąś dziurę która jest na tyle poważna, że deweloperzy postanowili zamknąć dostęp do gita do czasu aż wypuszczą wersje z poprawką
<dweller> ;f
#ubuntu-pl 2013-04-02
<jacekowski> kklimonda: ale co ma git do postgresa
<jacekowski> kklimonda: masz jakis link?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: z najnowszych commitów można wywnioskować, o jaką dziurę chodzi
<jacekowski> no patrze i nie widze
<jacekowski> http://git.postgresql.org/gitweb/?p=postgresql.git;a=summary
<jacekowski> o widze
<jacekowski> http://git.postgresql.org/gitweb/?p=postgresql.git;a=commit;h=0d1ecd6300191a450978ca2fcd12bbbb7c5e65e6
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bw9r9la> (at git.postgresql.org)
<kklimonda> jacekowski: to nie to raczej
<kklimonda> jacekowski: a ma to, że wyłączyli klonowanie głównego repozytorium gita (do którego nie ma ogólnego dostępu) na czas przygotowania poprawek
<jacekowski> kklimonda: no nie wiem, ten bug wyglada dosyc powaznie i popatrz na loga
<BlessJah> ten commit, ktory wrzuciles?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> bardzo podobny do debianowego buga openssl
<jacekowski> gdzie losowe dane zostaly ograniczone do PIDa procesu
<BlessJah> slabo troche, ale i tak wymagany jest legalny dostep do bazy
<BlessJah> ale PID jako źródło losowości, niezły babol :>
<jacekowski> zdarza sie jak widac
<kklimonda> jacekowski: ale właśnie dlatego, że można go podejrzeć, to wnioskuję, że to nie ten
<kklimonda> jacekowski: jeżeli to ten bug to cała akcja nie miałaby większego sensu
<fhf> czesc. próbuje ustawić sobie RAID1 na działającym Ubuntu 12.04. Mam sda z systemem i sdb pusty oba są tej samej wielkości. kopiowałem dd'kiem sda do sdb i dodawałem sdb przez http://paste.ubuntu.com/5671213/ i dalej znalazłem że mam zbootować system z /dev/md0 i dodać /dev/sda1 do array'u ale jak mam zbootować z md0?
<fhf> of do /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf dodaję to co w 5 linijce paste'a
<jacekowski> fhf: skomplikowane
<jacekowski> fhf: musisz zrobic najpierw md0 uzywajac sda1 w trybie degraded
<jacekowski> sdb1
<jacekowski> fhf: wrzucic dane na md0 i wtedy wciagnac sda1 do macierzy, pozwolic mu przebudowac
<jacekowski> i wtedy nowy initrd trzeba
<jacekowski> ogolnie, prosciej i szybciej ci bedzie przeinstalowac
<fhf> aha czyli jednak instalacja od początku.. bo próbowałem już tak robić na VMie i staję w momecię gdy mam macież degraded z sdb na którym już jest to samo co na sda i nie wiem jak zbotować z md0 system bo inaczej nie chce dodać sda do macieży bo piszę "device busy"
<jacekowski> co jest na sdb jest nie wazne
<jacekowski> tworzysz nowa pusta macierz uzywajac dysku sdb i partycji sdb1 skonfigurowanej jako typ raid autodetect
<jacekowski> i potem na ta macierz kopiujesz dane
<fhf> i jak już skopiuję to muszę system uruchomić z tej macierzy edytując gruba tak?
<fhf> jacekowski: czyli taki sposób jest zły? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5671436/ bo jak dobrze myślę teraz zbotuję system z macierzy /dev/md0 i dodam wtedy /dev/sda i powinno być git.
<fhf> tylko że nie wiem jak zbootować system z macierzy...
<jacekowski> zly
<uh4> cz
<jacekowski> bo nie caly dysk chcesz kopiowac tylko jedna partycje
<jacekowski> czyli np. sda1
<fhf> no ale ja chce caly dysk
<jacekowski> nie chcesz
<fhf> aha okej nie chce
<jacekowski> chcesz partycje
<Guest97649> jest t ktos?
<uh4> jest
<Guest97649>  ciesze sie
<Guest97649>   moge cie o cos spytac ??
<uh4> możesz
<Guest97649> od dawna masz linuxa ?
<uh4> w czym problem
<Guest97649>  wiesz ja pare razy  go instalowalem ale za kazdym razem jakos brakowalo mi ochoty do tego by sie zainteresowac tym systemem a wczoraj postanowilem ze go bede mial na stale   bo windows mnie wkurza
<Guest97649>   a w czym mam problem  chociazby w tym ze ciezko mi znnalesc sterowniki na linuxa a jak znajde to  nie umiem ich zainstalowac.
<Guest97649>  probowalem tak jak  widzialem na filmikach jak pokazywali na youtubie   zeby komendy wpisywac  ale pisze mi ciagle ze ze nieda rady i ze jakies bledy wyskakuja .
<uh4> Guest97649: jakie sterowniki? Do czego?
<uh4> jakie błędy - może masz już zainstalowane strowniki?
<Guest97649>  do karty grafiki plyty gluwnej   i glosu
<uh4> a nie masz?
<Guest97649>  wiesz patrzylem na te opcje co mam te sterowniki wlasnosciowe ale jak to wlonczam to wogole niema tam nic jak by nie wykrylo wogole moich podzespolow..
<Guest97649> mam orginalne ale tyl;ko na windowsa..
<gjm> omujborze
<Guest97649>  probowalem tez wine ten programik ale jak w terminalu chce go odpalic to mi pisze ze jest tez jakis blond
<Guest97649> ja 10 lat siedzialem na windowsie ..
<Guest97649>  i znam go prawie na wylot .
<Guest97649>  najpierw chcialem linuxa z ciekawosci a teraz na stale bo mnie windows juz dosc wkozyl..
<gjm> Guest97649: Proponuję Ci po pierwsze zainwestować w słownik.
<Guest97649>  i ciagle z nim problemy z windowsem..
<gjm> Później trochę poczytaj.
<Guest97649>  jak mial bym pisac z polskimi znakami to by mi dluzej schozilo  a pozatym  chce sie czegos dowiedziec o tym systemie
<gjm> Z takim podejściem nie wróżę Ci nic dobrego.
<kretu> monfrxe prawi, na cholera komu ortografia
<kretu> baranimi łatwiej sterować
<Guest97649>  a wracajac do sprawy .. to mam pytanie bo mam ubuntu linux 9.04 i chcialbym wiedziec dlaczego jak wlonczam po instalacji swiezego linuxsa  to tdlaczego mi  pisze ze sa bledy i nie moze ani pobrac
<kretu> gjm: za forkbombe dostane tylko kopa, czy bana też?
<kretu> bo mnie korci
<gjm> E tam, myślisz że to coś da?
<BlessJah> Guest97649: ubuntu 9.04 jest niewspierane od 3 lat
<kretu> gjm: nie wiem, ale każdy sposób jest dobry
<kretu> Guest97649: wpisz man bash w konsoli
<gjm> Czyli: ta-wersja-jest-za-stara-i-nic-z-tym-nie-zrobisz
<kretu> przeczytaj i wróć opowiedziec wrażenia
<gjm> Zwłaszcza ze swoją wiedzą.
<Guest97649> czyli niemam szans na to by mi ta wersja systemu chodzila poprawnie ?
<BlessJah> nie, nie masz
<BlessJah> postaraj sie pisać zgodnie z zasadami ortografii
<gjm> Co Ci szkodzi pobrać nowy obraz?
<BlessJah> ogonki możemy przeboleć, ale rażące błędy ortograficzne rażą
<gjm> BlessJah: bes polskih znakuf jes szypciej
<Guest97649> gjm  ciekawwe czy jak pierwszy raz instalowales linuxa to byles taki cwany
<kretu> pewnie cwańszy, kiedyś internet nie był tak powszechny
<gjm> Wtedy w ogóle nie miałem internetu, a instalowałem, uwaga… NND Router Linux.
<gjm> Z jakiejś gazety.
<gjm> NND Linux Router even
<gjm> Jaka ironia losu.
<Stirlitz_> NND to było freesco po tuningu?
<gjm> Tak.
<Stirlitz_> hehe to ja zacząłem od freesco na 386 ;)
<uh4> https://www.google.com/intl/pl/landing/nose/ - fejk?
<gjm> Nie, na pewno nie fejk.
<Dreadlish> no jak to może być fejk
<gjm> Czemu ja mam do czynienia z samymi geniuszami?
<Dreadlish> to przecież od googla
<uh4> może pryma aprilis
<gjm> Bingo!
<Dreadlish> geniusz!
<uh4> ale to już 2.04
<gjm> To info było już wczoraj?
<BlessJah> uh4: w google jeszcze przestawiają zegarki
<BlessJah> zawiesili się przy zmianie na zimowy
<Stirlitz_> pewnie linuksy tam mają, bo poprzednim razem też si≥ę zawiesiłem
<BlessJah> hm... unix time nie podlega przesunieciom, ciekawe jak sortowane sa pliki edytowane w czasie magicznych, nakładających się godzin
<Stirlitz_> http://copperegg.com/leap-second-linux-bug/
<kklimonda> ten bug był śmieszny
<kklimonda> java się rozkręcała do 100% procesora
<kklimonda> i ogólnie płacz ;)
<Stirlitz_> no tomcat poległ
<jacekowski> BlessJah: po unixtime chyba
<jacekowski> ale to musi ciekawie wygladac
<jacekowski> i ciekawe co by bylo jak masz ten skok z 2 na 3 i kazalbys jakiemus softowi ustawic na 2:30
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jaka to była data? zaraz sprawdzimy :D
<jacekowski> blad pewnie wypluje tylko jaki
<jacekowski> segmentation fault czy cos ciekawszego
#ubuntu-pl 2013-04-03
<mojzesz> Witam
<Voldenet> Cześć Ci, Mojżeszu
<mojzesz> I tu widze cisza
<mojzesz> O siema pytanie małe mam odnośnie systemów linuks
<mojzesz> Voldenet wiesz moze jak sprawić zeby w debianie dało sie zainstalowac GUI zaraz po instalacji w trybie tekstowym ni uja nie mam pojęcia jak to ugryzc
<Voldenet> w linuksie istnieje serwer grafiki
<Voldenet> mówiąc krótko taki program, który się dogaduje z kartą graficzną
<Voldenet> i wyświetla obraz w trybie VGA
<Voldenet> czy jakimśtam takim
<Voldenet> Xorg
<Voldenet> instalujesz Xorg i masz komunikację gpu <-> monitor, jeszcze musisz coś na tym ekranie wyświetlić
<Voldenet> do tego służy np. gnome/kde
<Voldenet> albo xfc
<Voldenet> Niektórzy lubią mieć graficzne logowanie do systemu
<Voldenet> do tego też są takie dodatki do xorga
<Voldenet> gdm, kdm, lightdm
<Voldenet> w zasadzie wszystko z "dm" ;)
<Voldenet> tl;dr: instalujesz gnome
<Voldenet> i powinno cośtam zacząć działać jak odpalisz usługę gdm
<mojzeszu> Chwilowy brak zasięgu mnie spotkał
<Voldenet> ...
<mojzeszu> A moglbys powtórzyć rozłaczylo mnie na chwile
<Voldenet> http://ix.io/50E
<mojzeszu> To nie moja wina akurat taka trasa ze brak fali sie zdarzy
<Voldenet> http://xwinman.org/ wybierz jedno
<mojzeszu> Ok zapisałem oba url jak bede mial na przerwie chwile to zobacze i po powrocie na chate obadam je
<Voldenet> ten pierwszy url
<Voldenet> zawiera kawałek rozmowy, której tu nie wkleję
<mojzeszu> Tylko ze ten debian ma tylko tryb tekstowy i mam dostępne tylko połączenie usb wi fi tel jako modem lub modem usb huawei
<Voldenet> bo spamflood
<Voldenet> w linuksie istnieje serwer grafiki|mówiąc krótko taki program, który się dogaduje z kartą graficzną|i wyświetla obraz w trybie VGA|czy jakimśtam takim|Xorg|instalujesz Xorg i masz komunikację gpu <-> monitor, jeszcze musisz coś na tym ekranie wyświetlić|do tego służy np. gnome/kde|albo xfc|Niektórzy lubią mieć graficzne logowanie do systemu|do tego też są takie dodatki do xorga|gdm,
<Voldenet> kdm, lightdm|w zasadzie wszystko z 'dm' ;)
<Voldenet> masz to w jednej linijce
<mojzesz> Co za trasa
<gjm> >brak fali
<buharin> kurde pomylil mi sie wtorek ze sroda
<SimonPHOENIX> witam
<SimonPHOENIX> jak za pomoca komendy uruchomic wszystkie pliki .sh w danym katalogu po kolei
<SimonPHOENIX> ?
<SimonPHOENIX> wpisuje ./backup.*
<SimonPHOENIX> i wykonuje tylko pierwszy
<SimonPHOENIX> to chyba jakis blad
<buharin> SimonPHOENIX, zaden blad
<buharin> ./*.sh
<SimonPHOENIX> no wlasnie to tez wykonuje mi tylko pierwszy skrypt
<SimonPHOENIX> dziala tak samo
<gjm> SimonPHOENIX: A jakie masz te skrypty?
<SimonPHOENIX> gjm, do backupow
<gjm> Kurczak blady.
<SimonPHOENIX> #!/bin/bash
<gjm> Jak się zwą.
<SimonPHOENIX> no wszystkie backup.nazwastrony.se.sh
<SimonPHOENIX> gdzie nazwastrony to nazwa strony
<SimonPHOENIX> ale moe uda mi sie cos napisac zeby te wszystkie pliki uruchamialo po kolei
<gjm> Wrzuć je do jednego katalogu i zrób: for s in ~/skrypty/*;do [ -x $s ] && $s || : ;done
<gjm> Tylko zmień nazwę katalogu odpowiednio.
<SimonPHOENIX> tylko to wczytujac mi te pliki gdzie sa operacje np zip rm itp pisze ze rm not found
<SimonPHOENIX> to jakos musze uruchomic zeby nie czytalo tylko jeszcze cos robilo
<SimonPHOENIX> date: command not found
<SimonPHOENIX> rm: command not found
<SimonPHOENIX> ale echo wczytuje z tamtych plikow
<buharin> perl jest bardziej przyjazny od basha
<jacekn_> SimonPHOENIX: mozesz pelne sciezki w skryptach podac powinno dzialac
<jacekn_> a echo dziala to bo wbudowana komenda basha jest tez
<SimonPHOENIX> dodalem w cron liste plikow, do wykonania
<Dreadlish> whoopsie
<Dreadlish> coś mi snr na download strasznie spadł
<Quintasan> \o
<ntat> Wiecie może, jak zmusić Operę do tego, żeby korzystała z systemowego ustawienia DPI dla czcionek na stronach?
<fhf> czesc mam ustawiony raid1 za pomoca mdadm i dziala on do momentu restartu komputera - tj po restarcie nie moge odpalic systemu z macierzy dopuki nie edytuje przez nacisniecie 'e' set root='(md/1)' i root=/dev/md1 recznie zrobilem update-grub i update-initramfs i nie pomoglo
<fhf> dopóki*
<Voldenet> fhf: a inita pozmieniałeś?
<Voldenet> tzn. w roocie ustawiłeś /dev/md1?
<Voldenet> pokaż konfiga gruba i mkinitrd
<fhf> grub: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674622/
<fhf> mkinitrd.conf gdzie jest?
<Drathir>  /etc/ ?
<Dreadlish> tak
<fhf> kurde zaćma nie moge znaleźć tego pliku
<Voldenet> fhf: to UUID root=UUID=f21a4e59-bec4-4741-9142-2620b51e589a jest na pewno dobre?
<fhf> pokaze blkid: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674640/ na moje oko dobre
<fhf> stare to jest oczywiscie wszystkie partycje raid sa juz ustawione na 'fd'
<fhf> tutaj nowe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5674644/
<fhf> hmmm jakby ktoś miał kiedyś podobny problem z raidem to mi pomogło: dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc z update-initramfs -u -k all i z update-grub
<fhf> anyway dzięki miłej nocki.
<buharin> jezu ale ta javaee ssie
#ubuntu-pl 2013-04-04
<mojzesz> Witam
<mojzesz> Witam
<mojzesz> Witam
<Quintasan> \o
<hasoth> mam problem, postawiłem sobie jakiś czas temu serwer ubuntu na starym komputerze i nie mogę sobie przypomnieć jaki ustawiłem login
<hasoth> próbowałem w bashu skorzystać z poradnika w którym miałbym wpisać "grep -i 1000 /etc/passwd"
<hasoth> żeby dostać listę użytkowników... niestety otrzymuję komunikat że nie ma takiego polecenia grep
<gjm> A cat jest?
<gjm> <;
<hasoth> tzn sprawdzić czy działa polecenie cat? bo nie bardzo się znam
<gjm> Tak.
<hasoth> już sprawdzam
<mateusz> najlepiej cat /etc/passwd
<mateusz> ;)
<hasoth> cat działa
<hasoth> ale dostaje błąd że nie ma pliku
<hasoth> nie znaleziono
<gjm> W ogóle, z jakiego konta to robisz? Z roota na tym systemie?
<hasoth> gjm, według poradnika dopisałem w GURUB "rw init=/bin/bash"
<hasoth> i chciałem spradzić jacy użytkownicy są na serwerze
<hasoth> jest tylko serwer zainstalowany i był tylko jeden użytkownik
<gjm> Ziom, podmontuj sobie partycję / najpierw.
<gjm> Z tamtego systemu.
<gjm> Pamiętasz gdzie miałeś go zainstalowanego?
<gjm> /dev/sdaileśtam
<hasoth> pewnie sda1
<hasoth> 1 dysk
<hasoth> a potem będzie działało grep ?
<gjm> Jak się chrootniesz.
<gjm> cat Ci starczy.
<gjm> sda1 to nie znaczy że pierwszy dysk
<gjm> to pierwszy dysk i pierwsza partycja tego dysku
<gjm> Umiesz podmontować?
<hasoth> spróbowałem dać mount /dev/sda1 potem sda2 , ale nie dział a to znaczy że muszę więcej pogooglować ;)
<hasoth> w ubuntu samo się wszystko robiło
<gjm> mount /dev/sda1 /miejsce/gdzie/chcesz/zamontować
<hasoth> a tu wyskoczyło że nie ma takiej komendy mount
<hasoth> a gdzie go zamontować?  do /etc ?
<hasoth> czy dev ?
<gjm> Weź LiveCD Ubuntu, tam będziesz miał wszystko graficznie.
<gjm> Ja muszę lecieć.
<gjm> Może ktośCi pomoże.
<gjm> ktoś Ci
<hasoth> dzięki gjm
<hasoth> miłego dnia :)
<bez> yo
<bez> jak moge lepiej poznac linuksa?
<bez> tzn od srodka
<wqq> zepsuć i próbować naprawić samemu
<bez> toz to hardcore
<wqq> a najlepiej to spróbować zainstalować Archa, np. maszynie wirtualnej, potem przesiąść się na Gentoo
<bez> a fedora by do tego dobra byla?
<wqq> z Ubuntu mało co się nauczysz, tutaj większość rzeczy działa ootb
<wqq> bez: do tego trzeba distra, które wymaga minimum uwagi
<bez> jak fedora nie
<bez> to sciagam archa
<bez> ;D
<bez> i co na nim robic?
<wqq> bez: na początek będzie dobrze, jak zainstalujesz na nim zwykłe środowisko graficzne :)
<bez> a jakie ma:D?
<wqq> nie ma żadnego, musis sam doinstalować
<wqq> a w repozytorium jest każde, do wyboru do koloru
<bez> taki jakby duzy terminal?:D
<wqq> z początku tak
<bez> kminic samemu czy z netem?
<wqq> z netem, samemu na początki trudno, na Arch wiki masz wszytko opisane krok po kroku
<wqq> dlatego zalecam najpierw instalację na maszynie wirtualnej
<bez> kk, myslalem ze fedora starczy, ubuntu nawet nie mma ;P
<wqq> przy tych dystrybucjach ciężko się czegoś nauczyć, bo prawie wszystko działa
<bez> jest jakis pozytek z wiedzy jak dziala linux?
<wqq> tak, możesz na tym zarabiać :D
<bez> w jaki sposob?
<wqq> bez: cały internet praktycznie działa na Linuksie/systemach uniksopodobnych
<buharin> dlaczego mimo ze Perl jest jednym z lepszych jezykow to w biznesie rzadko sie go uzywa?
<buharin> szczegolnie w Polsce
<DaZ> bo ssie.
<q3k> słyszałem coś o perlu
<ar> że niby jest jednym z lepszych języków
<q3k> w biznesie czy coś
<q3k> gjm: o kurwa ty tu masz opa, ale wstyd
<ar> lol
<q3k> ojej, tu jest po chrześcijańsku :D
<gjm> No, nie można przeklinać.
<gjm> Taka sytuacja.
<q3k> BlessJah: przepraszam, zapomniałem że przy dzieciach się nie przeklina :V
<buharin> ar, to prawda perl jest jednym z lepszych jezykow
<buharin> ar, i jest darmowy
<buharin> to jest jego najwieksza zaleta
<kklimonda> buharin: znasz jakiś popularny płatny język?
<ar> buharin: zwłaszcza przekazywanie argumentów jest genialne...
<buharin> kklimonda, no są takie ale nie znam
<kklimonda> buharin: no to ogólnie słaby argument za perlem skoro wszystkie języki też są darmowe
<kklimonda> buharin: perl kiedyś był popularny nawet w firmach, ale został wyparty przez inne języki
<kklimonda> bo zapracował sobie przez lata na opinię języka przesadnie skomplikowanego
<BlessJah> /6/5
<buharin> kklimonda, kazdy jezyk mozna przesadnie skomplikowac :)
<buharin> kklimonda, wydaje mi sie ze po prostu Perl ma slaba reklame
<kklimonda> buharin: dobry język nie potrzebuje reklamy
<buharin> kklimonda, gdyby tak bylo to by wszyscy uzywali unixa
<buharin> a jednak apple zrobil wieksza kariere
<kklimonda> buharin: bo robią lepszego uniksa na desktopy
<buharin> kklimonda, uzywalem macosa i tak nie uwazam niby co tam jest lepszego?
<buharin> jeden guzik w myszce
<buharin> ...
<mglb> buharin: python jest czesciej wybierany przez "duzych" (Google, rozne biblioteki), stad czesciowo wieksze nim zainteresowanie
<buharin> mglb, moim zdaniem powinnsmy w Polsce wesprzec perl'a
<buharin> mglb, bo wychodzi ze jestesmy jakims zasciankowym krajem
<kklimonda> buharin: OSX ma wszystko to co ciekawe w UNIX-ach (shell, POSIX i inne API) opakowane w ładny interfejs
<mglb> buharin: huh?
<kklimonda> buharin: w perlu już nic nowego się nie pisze
<kklimonda> przynajmniej w sensie, że nie pisząc w perlu stajemy się zaściankiem
<buharin> kklimonda, jak wyjdzie perl6 to i testy i aplikacje okienkowe i strony internetowe duzego calibru jak catalyst framework
<kklimonda> buharin: jak wyjdzie perl6... hmm, ok
<mglb> buharin: bardziej orientuje sie w srodowisku miedzynarodowym niz scisle polskim, i w nim tez pythona uzywa sie duzo czesciej. Perl jedynie przez pojedynczych ludzi czy mniejszych projektach gdzie wszyscy wola/znaja perla
<kklimonda> buharin: perl miał swoje 5 minut sławy
<kklimonda> teraz jest Python, a jeżeli zależy ci na języku który jest "hype" to Ruby
<buharin> ruby jest fuu ; d
<mglb> php ;-)
<buharin> php tez fuu :D
<buharin> kklimonda, nie wiem jak to sie stalo ale po prostu kiedys musialem skrypty napisac w perlu i przerobilem ksiazke z podstaw perla i jak zaczalem pisac to zobaczylem ze jest taki przyjemny jezyk siadasz i piszesz i dziala, a w ruby nie umiem sie polapac tak od razu
<mglb> osobiscie perla lubie, ale tez mam zamiar przejsc na pythona glownie z powodu jego wsparcia w innych projektach (blender, clang, czy chociazby gdb)
<kklimonda> buharin: w perlu też nie połapałej się od razu, a teraz masz jeszcze bagaż doświadczeń
<kklimonda> szczególnie, że ruby ma trochę wartów.. pardon, ficzerów zaczerpniętych z perla
<kklimonda> ale jednocześnie zmienili parę rzeczy
<buharin> kklimonda, ale to bylo cos innego to tak jakbys pisal i dostawal przy tym orgazmu
<kklimonda> no, to ogólnie problem z perlem
<buharin> kklimonda, dlatego chcialem sie uczyc dalej perla ale nie ma nigdzie ofert pracy wiec siedze z javąee
<kklimonda> i po części z rubym
<kklimonda> to języki zaprojektowane z myślą o tym, by się w nich jak najprzyjemniej pisało
<kklimonda> a ja wolę jak język jest zaprojektowany tak by się go dobrze czytało
<kklimonda> ale to takie tam gadanie
<kklimonda> jak lubisz perla to pisz w perlu
<kklimonda> nikt ci nie broni
<buharin> kklimonda, no ale przydaloby sie na poczatku zdobyc doswiadczenie zawodowe wieksze niz 4miesiace :D a potem kombinowac
<buharin> kklimonda, a z perlem raczej nie dostane :D
<kklimonda> nawet możesz go promować, ale raczej nie z hasłem, że "bez perla Polska zaściankiem europy"
<kklimonda> bo z tym hasłem lepiej promować parę innych języków "awangardy" jak Go czy inne Rusty i JS
<kklimonda> o, JS możnaby popromować bo prawie nikt go nie umie, a wszyscy w nim piszą
<kklimonda> buharin: i tak będziesz musiał poznać kilkanaście języków w trakcie trwania swojej kariery
<kklimonda> buharin: nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie w pracy używać języka X, a po godzinach perla
<buharin> kklimonda, pewnie tak ale poki co to siedze z assemblerem na jutro :D
<mglb> buharin: jestes moze z Poznania?
<buharin> mglb, z Wrocławia ;D Poznań to miasto doznań :P
<mglb> ee, kumpel szuka ludzi do lokalnego promowania Perla tutaj
<buharin> mglb, a to w sumie blisko jest
<buharin> mglb, to moge sie z nim skontaktowac :P
<buharin> mglb, bo mam grupe ludzi ktorzy by sie czego nauczyli i mozna byloby zaplanowac wspolprace
<buharin> tylko ich trzeba za raczke prowadzic
<mglb> buharin: na bardziej krajowa skale moze Cie zainteresuje to: http://act.yapc.eu/plpw2013/
<buharin> mglb, o dzieki :) ale jak cos nawet tkai pomysl wiesz gdyby oni przygotowywali jakies wyklady o perlu w poznaniu my we wrocku i wymienialismy sie
<buharin> to mogloby nawet ladnie pojsc
<buharin> wyklady z zadaniami do rozwiazania
<mglb> tylko to nie jest "oni" a on, do tego z czasem ma kiepsko wiec sam tu nic nie zorganizuje.
<buharin> mglb, a no spoko jak cos mi sie uda to napisze ;D
<BlessJah> buharin: idz do ASI, u nich na pewno ktos pisze w perlu
<bjfs> raz w wawie było ogłoszenie dla administratora serwisu .xxx; wymagany perl ;]
<BlessJah> chyba ze juz masz jakas ekipe, widze ze zaczales mowic o sobie w liczbie mnogiej
<bjfs> ogólnie jest sporo starych systemów, które w tym były robione; a młodzi tego nie trawią
<buharin> BlessJah, wiesz co ja jakos ASI nie polubilem, bardziej Hackerspace mnie ciagnie i jego odlamy :D
<m477> oho jaki ruch
<buharin> BlessJah, bedziesz na Sesji w sobote?
<BlessJah> jutro czy za tydzien to jest? i gdzie?
<buharin> w A-1 w auli
<buharin> jutro
<BlessJah> to nie będę, sdizo robię
<buharin> BlessJah, jak wolisz ;D
<buharin> BlessJah, btw. znasz sie na cudach?
<BlessJah> nie mam czasu na zabawy z czyimś ak
<buharin> BlessJah, ;o no spoko
<BlessJah> aliasy fajna rzecz
#ubuntu-pl 2013-04-05
<buharin> niezbyt rozumiem czy sie rozni FPU od MMX
<qermit> o/
<gjm> \o
<didek> Hi
<DeXTeD> Witam
<Bulferss> witam
<Bulferss> jest ktoś obeznany w json?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: zadaj pytanie po prostu
<kklimonda> hmm
<kklimonda> fail z dopełnieniem, i jeszcze lag ;)
<BlessJah> kklimonda1: gdzie śpi słonko?
<Belzebub> damn, pieprzone UPC
<Drathir> Benek: co nie tak z upc?
<Stirlitz_> laguje ;)
<Drathir> dns z uoc?
<Belzebub> Drathir: eh, wiesz, strony się nie ładują, ale ssh i reszta stabilnie działa
<Benek> Drathir,  ja? :>
<Drathir> upc*
<Drathir> Benek: przepraszam tabfail...
<kklimonda1> Belzebub: zmień serwery dns
<kklimonda1> to od UPC często mają dziwne jazdy
<mojzesz>  łelkam
<Stirlitz_> http://cl.ly/O5Lz
<Stirlitz_> :)
<Stirlitz_> do allegro
<kklimonda1> dalej ich ddosują?
<mojzesz> Jest sprawa mala jak oszukać bios acpi v 2.60 aby uruchamial instalację linuks z usb domyślnie ten bios tej opcji nie ma jedynie przez plop boot manager i czy tego plop da sie zainstalowac w tym biosie
<Belzebub> kklimonda1: spasiba :)
<mojzesz> Nie to zaznaczył wie ktoś jak z tym biosem
<Drathir> odpal z plyty hirensa z niego wystartuj instalke z usb
<Stirlitz_> mojzesz, może przez pxe potrafi
<kklimonda1> mojzesz: plop się nie instaluje
<mojzesz> Trzeba miec drugi komp a drugi laptop w serwisie obecnie
<kklimonda1> mojzesz: z plop się botuje, a potem plop daje ci możliwość zbootowania z usb
<mojzesz> No i jak zrobic zeby przed uruchomieniem xp Wlaczyl sie plop z opcja boot usb
<kklimonda1> mojzesz: normalnie, wkładasz płytę CD i z niej startujesz system
<kklimonda1> s/system/komputer
<mojzesz> Instalacja na dysku twardym w mbr w biosie?
<Drathir> raczej mbr do biosa sie nie dostaniesz...
<mojzesz> To moze tak dzisiaj zassalem linuksa nie mam gdzie wypalic plyty z nim najszybciej usb pendrive plus plop
<mojzesz> Z tego co czytałem niedawno to mozna sie dostać do ustawień bios i plikow w nim zawartych ale nie wiem co z moja wersja
<Drathir> ile komp ma?
<mojzesz> Lat ?
<Drathir> tak
<mojzesz> Jak o wiek chodzi to nie mam pojęcia toshiba satellite pro 4600 to jest laptop
<mojzesz> Wszystko prawie ze w nim na intelu stoi
<Drathir> i nie zbootuje z usb bezposrednio?
<Stirlitz_> zbootuje, tylko nie z kazdego nośnika
<Stirlitz_> loteria ogólnie
<mojzesz> Mam dwa peny jeden 4gb z logo tpsa nie wiem jakiej marki drugi 8gb toshiba
<qermit> o/
<jacekowski> ale co to za problem sie do biosa dostac i zmienic/
<Drathir> najlepiej jak najstarszy pendrak przewaznie lepiej przez bios sa widoczne...
<mojzesz> Czy jak np zainstaluje plop na dysku normalnie na win xp to w czasie bootowania zobaczy mi pendriva?
<Drathir> jacekowski: ale chyba bios nosnikow nie wykrywa...
<mojzesz> Domyślnie bios ACPI V2.60 nie ma takiej opcji jak boot z usb chyba ze po upgrade juz ma
<jacekowski> jaki bios acpi?
<jacekowski> dwie firmy robia biosy, AWARD i AMI
<mojzesz> Tak ACPI wersja 2.60
<jacekowski> nie ma czegos takiego
<mojzesz> Tyle mi pokazało jak wszedłem do niego jeszcze ma takie cos jak intel boot agent i jakas tam wersja
<jacekowski> to pxe
<mojzesz> jacekowski daj e mail to rano przed praca zrobie zdjęcie i sam zobaczysz jakis koles zanim ja go dostalem robil upgrade biosu i musiało cos mu nie wyjść
<mojzesz> Bo po mojemu ten bios to jakis inszy jak powinien byc
<Drathir> sprobuj podlaczyc rendrak i do biosa wejsc jak widzi to moze zbootuje...
<Drathir> pendraka*
<Drathir> ewentualnie podczas startu esc lub ktorys F
<mojzesz> Nie ma nawet wyboru w boot usb boot albo boot from usb
<mojzesz> Tez próbowałem satellite pro 4600 nie maja boota z usb
<mojzesz> Nawet producenta nie widac tylko na czarnym ekranie białe literki system setup ACPI BIOS version 2.60
<wormux29> Co myślicie o aktualizacji ubuntu do 13.04. Czy można z tego już w miare rozsądnie kożystać na desktopie
<kklimonda1> zależy do czego używasz desktopa
<Dreadlish> wormux29: poczekaj chwile, to po prostu będzie wydany normalnie.
<wormux29> tak pytam bo wyszla wersja beta2
<wormux29> a komputera uzywam glownie do internetu i pakie libre office
<BlessJah> to po co ci 13.04 w takim razie?
<kklimonda1> no to ogólnie nawet jak zaktualizujesz to niewiele na tym zyskasz
<kklimonda1> http://alienware.com/ubuntu/ hmm
<itman> wormux29: jesli masz nividie to nie polecam :x
<itman> chyba ze cos sie zmienilo przez ostatnie 2 tygodnie
<wormux29> mam niestety 2 karty graficzne intela i ION i to mnie najbardziej boli
<wormux29> bumblebee nie rozwiazuje wszystkich problemów ;)
<BlessJah> kklimonda1: to jest rozmiarow nettopow?
<kklimonda1> BlessJah: w calach 13.5x12.5x3.7
<BlessJah> e, to zwykly piec
<BlessJah> po zdjeciach wygladalo na miniaturki
<BlessJah> choc wszystko tak wyglada na 3 calowym ekranie
<Stirlitz_> unity w 13.04 daje dodatkową godzinę pracy laptopom
<Stirlitz_> przynajmniej intelowym
<Stirlitz_> 5h na 5520 to nie problem teraz z wifi i gsm
<kklimonda1> Stirlitz_: no, canonical sporo pracy wkłada w zmniejszenie zużycia energii ogólnie
#ubuntu-pl 2013-04-06
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<mojzesz> Witam
<mojzesz> Hello
<bastetmilo> Kto jest na Sesji Linuksowej???
<Voldenet> Co to jest
<Voldenet> Sesja Linuksowa?
<Voldenet> Jak jestem studentem i mam do zaliczenia egzaminy z linuksa tylko?
<kklimonda> Wrocławka konferencja Linuksowa
<Voldenet> gniazdo hipsterów
<Voldenet> no, thanks
<Belzebub> http://10.sesja.linuksowa.pl/pl/streaming
<bastetmilo> wiec?  Kto jest?
<kklimonda> wychodzi na to, że nikt :)
<bastetmilo> pff
<kklimonda> hihi
<Drathir> kklimonda:  a co ciekawego tam jest?
<kklimonda> Drathir: w sumie niewiele jak patrzyłem na agendę
<Bercik> fajna ta babeczka na streamie
<Bercik> :P
<kklimonda> może systemtap jutro będzie ciekawy
<Drathir> kklimonda: cenowo takie spotkania drogo wychodza za wstep?
<kklimonda> Drathir: wstęp wolny
<Drathir> O.o a to ciekawe niezle...
<Drathir> btw ech... dlaczego nigdy bezposrednich linkow do streamingu nie ma, zeby po ludzku w mplayerze mozna bylo sobie puscic... :/
<kklimonda> bo ogólnie na normalnych systemach nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie oglądać z przeglądarki
<kklimonda> sigh
<dweller> stoi
<dweller> flash albo silverlight
<dweller> silverlight na windowsie tragicznie działa
<Drathir> tak, ale czasem ladnie reklamami upiekszyc potrafia :/ juz nawet lepszy html5 by byl, bo z tego chyba latwo linka wyciagnac o ile dobrze pamietam...
<kklimonda> tylko, że html5 nie za bardzo streaming potrafi afair
<dweller> html5 też źle chodzi często
<Drathir> dweller: pytanie czy to po stronie przegladarki?
<Bercik> o kurde, ten stream jest z wrocka ;p
<Drathir> lol
<Mikato> siema
<Mikato> ?
<Mikato> chlopaki mam problem
<Mikato> pomozecie?
<wujek> Mikato: napisz jaki masz problem. Każdy będzie mógł przeczytać, kto będzie wiedział ocb, to Ci pewnie pomoże
<Mikato> mam macbooka i na nim vmware najnowsze a na nim postawionego centos 6.4 no i nie moge zainstalowac vmware tools wewnatrz centosa bo nie mam jakis uprawien, w bashu jestem w katalogu vmware i wpisuje ./vmware-install.pl i wyskakuje mi ze nie mam uprawnien
<Mikato> a przed tym wpisywalem su i swoje haslo
<Dreadlish> Mikato: chmod...
<Mikato> no i co mam wklepac
<Mikato> bo troszeczke nie ogarniam tematu
<Mikato> jeszcze...
<egfdgad> chmod 700 vmware-install.pl
<Dreadlish> ew. chmod +x vmware-install.pl
<Dreadlish> ew odpal za pomocą perl vmware-install.pl
<Mikato> a co to jest ten perl?
<gjm> Zainstaluj Windowsa.
<Ashiren> komenda ktora odpala skrypt .pl
<Mikato> uhm...
<Mikato> zobacze z tym chmod
<tomipnh> ;-)
<Dreadlish> gjm: tak to jest jak ktoś, kto jest przyzwyczajony do płacenia za updaty dorwie się do linuksa ;_;
<tomipnh> a co ma do tego placenie za update?
<Mikato> no wlasnie
<Dreadlish> tomipnh: u niektórych wtedy umiejętność używania googla zainka
<Dreadlish> zanika*
<tomipnh> linuksa też trzeba się nauczyć
<tomipnh> każdy na początku nie wiedział co się z czym je
<Mikato> wlasnie
<Mikato> a mnie sie zaczyna podobac linux
<Mikato> a wlasnie...
<Mikato> jak to jest z bashem
<Mikato> bo ten centos nie ma polskiego basha
<tomipnh> co rozumiesz przez polskiego basha?
<tomipnh> pliterek nie masz?
<Mikato> a widzialem na jakims filmiku ze gosciu mial polskiego basha kiedy wpisywal man i jakies polecenie
<Mikato> chodzi mi o pomoc man po polsku
<Mikato> generalnie chcialem sie nauczyc basha z jakies dystrybucji
<Mikato> ale zeby byl po polsku
<tomipnh> w każdej jest m/w taki sam :p
<tomipnh> zeby miec polski to wypadaloby zebys doinstalowal polskie man-pages
<Mikato> jak to zrobic?
<tomipnh> hm
<tomipnh> powinienes miec w repo paczke manpages-pl albo cos podobnie
<Mikato> czy to musi byc man pages na przyklad dystrybucji centosa czy moze byc z innej?
<tomipnh> man-pages-pl
<tomipnh> masz centosa 6.4?
<Mikato> tak
<tomipnh> dodawales repo epel?
<Mikato> zadnego nie dodawalem
<Mikato> instalowalem z iso
<tomipnh> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/EPEL
<tomipnh> dodaj epela, to raz bedziesz mial duzo wiecej paczek, bo w standardzie dostajesz cale g
<tomipnh> http://ftp.pbone.net/pub/fedora/epel/6/i386/epel-release-6-8.noarch.rpm
<tomipnh> rpm -i epel-release*.rpm
<tomipnh> i yum update
<tomipnh> a potem yum install man-pages-pl
<ntat> Wiecie, jak sprawdzić, minimalną częstotliwość procesora, potrzebną do odtwarzania plików mp3?
<tomipnh> i bedziesz mial many polskie :p
<Mikato> dzieki
<Mikato> zaraz to zrobie
<Ashiren> huh
<ntat> Na Pentrium 90 ruszy?
<ntat> *Pantium
<ntat> Pentium :E
<tomipnh> a skad ty pentium 90 wezmiesz? :P
<ntat> tomipnh, hah, z piwnicy:)
<tomipnh> p1 zaczynaly sie od 100Mhz :p
<Dreadlish> downclock
<tomipnh> tylko po co? ;-)
<Dreadlish> bo prąd
<tomipnh> jak sie takie trupy reanimuje to zuzycie pradu nie jest specjalnie istotne
<ntat> Pentium 90 to normalny procek, być może go nie pamiętacie ale to żaden downclock
<ntat> :]
<Dreadlish> whatevs, zaczynałem od p2
<tomipnh> to i486?
<Dreadlish> 486 to i486
<Dreadlish> pentium to i586
<Dreadlish> pentium pro to i686
<ntat> pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium
<tomipnh> wiki twierdzi ze to byly procki 486 ale nie byly marka :p
<tomipnh> dopiero jak sie spopularyzowaly
<Dreadlish> 486 to przecież inne procki są...
<ntat> Dobra, można jakoś sprawdzić minimalną częstotliwość taktowania procka, żeby podołał dekodowaniu mp3?
<tomipnh> bazarowe mp3playery sobie radzily a tam raczej nic ciekawszego niz jakis prosty atmelik to nie ma
<tomipnh> http://wiki.hydrogenaudio.org/index.php?title=MP3
<ntat> ZNalazłem starą puchę w sumie dwie w piwnicy. Pamiętam, że jeden z nich to był P90 a drugi trochę szybszy P 233 albo P 200
<tomipnh> It soon became the de facto standard for lossy audio encoding, due to the high compression rates (1/11 of the original size, still retaining considerable quality), the high availability of decoders and the low CPU requirements for playback. (486 DX2-100 is enough for real-time decoding)
<tomipnh> ty moze lepiej o wymagania winampa jakiegos pytaj :D
<ntat> mocp albo mplayer
<Dreadlish> albo mpd
<tomipnh> to wymagania lame czy co to tam te mp3 mieli
<gjm> mpg123
<ntat> A to nie było mpg321
<ntat> dla mp3
<ntat> ?
<gjm> gjm@acer ~ $ pacman -Qs | grep mpg
<gjm> local/mpg123 1.15.3-1
<gjm> Qs | grep
<gjm> lol
<gjm> Chociaż nie, dobrze w sumie.
<tomipnh> -Ss?
<ntat> mpg321 is a very popular command-line mp3 player.
<gjm> To z repo, a ja chciałem lokalnie.
<tomipnh> mhm
<gjm> \gjm@acer ~ $ pacman -Si mpg123 | grep -i opis
<gjm> Opis           : A console based real time MPEG Audio Player for Layer 1, 2 and 3
<tomipnh> to sprawdz teraz dla mpg321
<gjm> gjm@acer ~ $ pacman -Si mpg321
<gjm> błąd:  pakiet 'mpg321' nie został odnaleziony
<gjm> :v
<gjm> Jest w AUR.
<gjm> Ale to kanał Ubuntu…
<ntat> w repo sqeeze są oba
<ntat> :)
<tomipnh> kanal ubuntu
<tomipnh> do gentoo mnie tu kiedys naklonili :p
<gjm> gjm@acer ~ $ packer -Si mpg321 | grep -i description
<gjm> Description    : a completely Free drop-in replacement for mpg123, for the use of frontends, shell scripts, etc.
<ntat> Mniejsz z tym, to mówicie, że minimum 100 Mhz potrzebuje:)
<ntat> Nie wiem, co w tej puszcz, którą znalazłem siedzi, może byś szybszy niż 90 ale wolę wiedzieć w razie czego:]
<ntat> *być
<ntat> Ponoć ogg są mniej sprzętożerne
<tomipnh> po co wlasciwie ci taka zabawka?
<tomipnh> do grania muzyki to troche za duze chyba
<ntat> Tak chciałem zobaczyć, z czym sobie poradzi. Oczywiście wszystko w konsoli.
<tomipnh> chociaz czemu ja sie dziwie
<ntat> ekg, links2, mutt, newsbeuter raczej ruszą, więc prawie wszystko z czego korzystam na co dzień
<ntat> tomipnh, czemu się dziwisz?
<tomipnh> no wlasnie nie wiem, kiedys jeden gosc trzymal na nokii kawalek rescue cd :p
<ntat> Jeszcze będę musiał sprawdzić, jaką to pudło ma moc, żeby zbyt wielkoich rachunków nie było:)
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Ty Trollu!
<BlessJah> Quintasan: gdybyś się wtedy widział
<Quintasan> zrobiłeś screenshota?
<BlessJah> niestety nie
<Quintasan> xD
<Quintasan> a powinieneś
<Quintasan> http://10.sesja.linuksowa.pl
<Quintasan> taka reklama!
<BlessJah> wiem, tam właśnie twoją mordę widziałem
<Quintasan> to co nie reklamujesz
<Quintasan> wait...
<Quintasan> w sumie to powinienem się przesiąść bo ludzi odstraszam
<Quintasan> xD
<ryba> to będzie we Wrocławiu?
<Quintasan> ryba: Jest we Wrocławiu
<ryba> dobra
<BlessJah> Quintasan: gdzies sie przesiadles?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Nigdzie
<ryba> Co polecacie jko graficzną alternatwe dla irrsi
<Quintasan> ryba: Ja korzystam z Quassela
<Quintasan> serwer stoi u znajomego
<ryba> dzieki
<BlessJah> Quintasan: patrz w kamere
<Quintasan> BlessJah: nie chce mi się
<Quintasan> xD
<Quintasan> muszę backportować telepathy
<BlessJah> Quintasan: wyglada jakbys fapal
<wqq> ryba: xchat
<Quintasan> BlessJah: oh shi-
<BlessJah> Quintasan: gdzie idziesz?
<ryba> dziekuje, ale jenak patrzac na wage wole wcześniejszego podanego
<ryba> *wcześniej
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Prezes coś chce xD
<Quintasan> Zawołał mnie i poszedł sobie
<Quintasan> duh
<ryba> pechodze nz innego klienta
<gjm> Dzięki za info.
<BlessJah> Quintasan: prezes czego?
<Quintasan> asi
<ryba> Quassel nie chciał działać to zainstalowałem Smuxi i działą
<BlessJah> Quintasan: kto jest teraz prezesem?
<Quintasan> Grzegorz Głąbiński
<Drathir> ktos moze sie orientuje w ubuntowym szyfrowaniu czyli .ecryptfs?
<ryba> ja nie
<itman> Drathir: napisz najlepiej o co chodzi moze ktos odpisze :x
<Drathir> itman: juz jakims cudem udalo mi sie wyszkac odpowiedz i moje podejzenia byly sluszne co do tego szyfrowania i ilosci zajmowanego miejsca, bo robie sobie backupa i .ecryptfs dziwnie duzo wazyl, wiec albo mogl zmniejszac ilosc miejsca dostepnego na dane, albo w jakis sposob dowiazania symboliczne tworzyl do katalogow domowych uzytkownikow... tak na przyszlosc okazuje sie ze to drugie pliki sa zapisywane w .ecryptfs i wirtualnie odwzorowywane w kataloga
<mojzesz> Witam
<mojzesz> Chcialem sie dowiedzieć czy sa programy do tuningu telefonów marki sony ericsson na system linuks
<Stirlitz_> mojzesz, zapomnij, na linuksa brak takiego oprogramowania, zapomnij o nawigacjach telefonach itp
<Stirlitz_> http://www.linux.pl/?id=news&show=6437&from=rss
<Stirlitz_> hyhy i to by było na tyle
<Stirlitz_> mojzesz, nawet w przypadku androida jest cienko
<Belzebub> Stirlitz_: a automapa na androidzie?
<Stirlitz_> Belzebub, ja mówię o instalowaniu poprawek/wersji z poziomu linuksa
<Belzebub> aaa
<Stirlitz_> to w ogóle śmieszne jest, linux embeded a "sterowanie" tylko z windows jak w przypadku choćby mikrotika, androida, czy róznych NASów
<mojzesz> Dobrze ze nie skosilem windy jeszcze
<Stirlitz_> linux nie jest dla normalnych ludzi
<Belzebub> Stirlitz_: a FreeBSD/MacOSX? ;x
<qermit> Belzebub: tymbardziej
<mojzesz> Ale postaram sie cos znalezc wiem ze xs++ jest na linux
<Stirlitz_> na osxa jest pzrynajmniej taki kies
<qermit> bo na linuksie to ludzie sami sobie napisza
<Belzebub> Stirlitz_: a Parallels?
<Stirlitz_> w osx najbardziej wkurzające jest to ze to niby *nix ale takie sshfs cz nfs to trzeba rzeźbić
<Stirlitz_> Belzebub, a co to ma do rzeczy?
<Belzebub> Stirlitz_: da się soft M$ odpalić na Macu
<Stirlitz_> ale my o tym zdaje się nie rozmawialiśmy, chyba że coś przeoczyłem
<gjm> Ten to zawsze tak lubi.
<Stirlitz_> to się jakos tak fajnie nazywało u linuksiarzy, WUPW?
<Drathir> Belzebub: wine...
<Stirlitz_> po polsku totolotek ;)
<Drathir> n900 flasher elegancko pod linuxem dziala...
<Stirlitz_> n900 to czasem nie linux?
<Belzebub> Stirlitz_: tak
<Drathir> gdyby ktos chcial przepisac stery i aplikacje na linuxa to zapewne kazdy program z win by dzialal...
<Stirlitz_> Drathir, nie
<Drathir> z tego co pamietam yuning se polega na wrzuceniu do tel plikow patchow ?
<Drathir> google maps i nokia maps nie takie tragiczne razem...
<Stirlitz_> ojej, jakieś starocie pewnie da sie uruchomić
<Stirlitz_> Belzebub, więc to doskonały przykład
<BlessJah> Quintasan: i jak bylo na sesji?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: bedzie w ogole dostepne nagranie pelne, czy tylko live stream byl?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-04-07
<wujek> bry! Bangla Wam http://10.sesja.linuksowa.pl/pl/streaming ?
<wujek> u mnie timeout...
<sysek> wujek: noope
<wujek> szkoda... pewnie wrzucą zapis do sieci
<wujek> nawet pastebin nie działa w niedzielę ;/
<marcin82> nie działa
<marcin82> a mówię, że ten linuks taki niepopularny :D
<Belzebub> marcin82: LFS?
<marcin82> to żart był - ironia
<marcin82> "mówią" => miało być
<marcin82> ..
<Belzebub> http://allegro.pl/sprzedam-dzialo-przeciwlotnicze-i3140345333.html damn ;x
<marcin82> Ciekawe czy istnieje jeszcze EL-100
<sysek> wujek: co to za sesja linuksowa ?
<sysek> ciekawe z jakiego systemu korzysta
<Belzebub> sysek: RHEL'a ;p
<Dreadlish> rhel ._.
<sysek> Belzebub: :o
<BlessJah> sysek: http://10.sesja.linuksowa.pl/pl/
<BlessJah> wspomnienia wróciły \o/ http://www.empowernetwork.com/donado/files/2012/06/ie-toolbar-16.jpg
<wujek> sysek: we Wrocku, z poprzednich na vimeo są zapisy. Niektóre prezentacje całkiem niezłe
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Będą
<Drathir> bry...
<PK_> Nie znam vima. Słyszałem, że wiele programistów go używa. Czy mógłby ktoś powiedzieć jakie zalety ma podział na tryb wstukiwania i tryb komend?
<PK_> Akurat jestem przyzwyczajony do zwykłych IDE, i raczej myślę na poziomie skrótów klawiszowych stąd emacs wydaje mi się bardziej user friendly.
<Dreadlish> PK_: ogólnie? lenistwo
<Dreadlish> wklepujesz komendę, komenda robi za ciebie
<DaZ> PK_: poużywaj i sobie zobacz :v
<PK_> ale czemu mamy to rozdzielenie? równie dobrze komendy istnieją pod skróty i źle nie ma
<Dreadlish> PK_: bo wpiszesz co chcesz
<PK_> no właśnie to wydaje mi się bezsensowne, bo trzeba przełączać te tryby
<Dreadlish> a nie masz nielimitowanej ilości skrótów klawiszowych
<DaZ> przełącza sie szybko
<Dreadlish> spod hotkeya raczej sobie nie wpiszesz np. :%s/\"/\'/g
<PK_> hmm
<PK_> no, ale tych funkcji raczej nie ma zbyt wiele
<PK_> pewnie do 50
<Dreadlish> to chyba się z nim dobrze nie zapoznałeś, skoro twierdzisz, że ma mało ;)
<PK_> to już można sobie rozplanować na klawiaturze i napisać pod to własny konfig
<DaZ> nie mozna.
<PK_> oj nie o tym mówię
<PK_> funkcji może być sporo, ale i tak ze wszytkiego się nie korzysta
<PK_> w emacs można pisać własne skróty, czemu miałby tak nie być w vimie?
<kklimonda> od emacsa bolą ręcę ;)
<kklimonda> nie no, dyskusja vim vs. emacs nie ma sensu
<PK_> nie o to chodzi, nie chcę wojen
<PK_> po prostu pytam z ciekawości, czy tryby mają jakieś dodatkowe znaczenie
<kklimonda> skróty nie są przywiązane do ctrl+alt etc.
<kklimonda> zamiast C-x C-f masz :e
<kklimonda> zamiast M-x masz po prostu : albo <esc>:
<tomipnh> unknow ostatnio nagral filmik o vimie
<tomipnh> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=64KP9nbeNyg
<zasek> wreszcie
<zasek> kablownia
<qermit> ?
<Dreadlish> tam same kable są
<Dreadlish> wiesz
<zasek> nom
<zasek> ale fajna nazwa sieci: elite.kablownia.org
<Dreadlish> domeny nie są drogie
<Dreadlish> zrobienie suba to 5 minut ;D
<zasek> hehe
<bez> yo
<bez> mam problem z zainstalowaniem sterownikow wlasnosciowych
<bez> nvidi
<quisatz> hej
<quisatz> Gdzie znajde opcje "pokaz szczegoly" w "explorerze" Ubuntu 12.10
<quisatz> jest segregowanie na podstawie tytulow rozmiaru ale nie ma pokazania szczegowlow ;/
<tomipnh> nie wiecie panowie czy cos wiadomo na temat wydania nowego debiana?
<kklimonda> będzie jak będzie
<kklimonda> jakiś czas temu zeszli poniżej 100 bugów które trzeba naprawić
<tomipnh> pisali cos ze na poczatku 2013 mial byc, ale w sumie moge chyba smialo serwer na tym stawiac
<tomipnh> duzo to tam sie nie zmieni
<tomipnh> i tak juz chyba tylko fixy sa
<reffolucja> witam
<mglb> problem: mam repozytorium X z ktorego mam zainstalowane kilka paczek. Ale w tym repozytorium sa takze nowsze wersje paczek bedacych w oficjalnych repozytoriach Ubuntu, przez co przy aktualizacji zastepuja one starsze, "officjalne" wersje. Mozna jakos ustawic, zeby konkretne pakiety instalowaly sie tylko z niektorych repozytoriow? Albo najlepiej aby z repozytorium X byly aktualizowane jedynie pakiety, ktore zostaly z niego zainstalowane?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-03-31
<Quintasan> \o
<Lakii> hi
<Marqin> "Brakuje mu dostępu do bazy admin, dlatego proponuję utworzyć jednego użytkownika, ogólnego na wszystkie bazy (w przyszłości) i dać dostęp do wszystkich istniejących baz." ;_; z kim ja musze...
<mati75> ja mam lepszych
<mateusz> mati75: przytocz cos ;)
<mati75> w piątek miałem jednego
<mati75> serwer pracuje 2 lata
<mati75> nonstop
<mati75> dostęp 99,99999%
<mati75> reset apache poszedł bo load prawie 300 był
<mati75> i taki jeden sapie od razu, że strona przez 30 sekund nie była dostępna
<mati75> że on wie lepiej jak się coś takiego prowadzi
<jacekowski> a czemu load 300?
<mati75> boty
<mati75> nawalone pluginów do wp i leci spam
<mati75> dowala obciążenie
<Marqin> mati75: nie macie cache'y przed apachem?
<mati75> mamy
<mati75> nginx
<mati75> ale nie wszędzie
<Marqin> u mnie to varnish siedzi, ale to bo mamy setki tys obrazkow
<Lakii> mati75: to trzeba bylo robic reset jak spal ;p
<dweller> Marqin: lubie takich ludzi, szczególnie jak zrywają umowę
<dweller> mati75:
<dweller> a potem nie mają haseł do maszyn bo nikt z nimi nie chce gadać, a tego nie było w umowie napisane i wywalone na to wszyscy mają :D
<jacekowski> Marqin: to sie robi takiego uzytkownika, i wysyla dane w emailu piszac jednoczesnie ze jest to zly pomysl i zeby tego hasla nikomu nie dawali
<mati75> Lakii: reagujesz na bieżąco, bo ci zajadą serwer
<Marqin> jacekowski: ale nie tylko oni uzywaja tego mongo, musialbym im druga instancje zrobic
<mati75> load average: 318.05, 279.45, 137.32 poniedziałek
<Marqin> mati75: co to za boty
<Marqin> chinskie?
<mati75> Marqin: głównie
<mati75> debile to odpalają
<mati75> nmap kiedyś zrobiłem
<mati75> ssh na wierzchu
<mati75> root bez hasła
<Marqin> mati75: to wez u dostawcy zablokuj .ru i .cn
<Marqin> zeby nie wchodxily do was
<mati75> nie da się
<mati75> bo klienci są co mają skierowanie na tamte rynki
<Marqin> aw
<jacekowski> Marqin: cos masz zle zrobione ze bot taki load ci robi
<mati75> jacekowski: to chyba do mnie
<mati75> jacekowski: to jest na serwerze, gdzie masz 3000 domen, ruch dość duży i jak zaczyna jedna zapychać to się tak robi
<jacekowski> to masz zle cos uczynione
<jacekowski> mod_security z ratelimitem
<mati75> działa
<Ploy> jak przez zaniedbanie zle mi zaindeksowalo strone, to jak to teraz zrobic zeby google skorygowalo wpisy?
<Marqin> Ploy: czekac
<Ploy> dlugo?
<Marqin> zalezycod strony
<Marqin> jaki pagerank i co miales w pliku robots
<Ploy> zwykly sklep internetowy
<Ploy> no wlasnie w robots Allow: * i Disallow to 2 wpisy tylko i zaindeksowalo mi wszystko, gdzie niektore moduly nie byly w uzyciu przy tym projekcie
<Ploy> tzn byly w uzyciu ale nie powinny byc, o tak moze lepiej brzmi
<Ploy> zwykle zaniedbanie
<Ploy> Marqin, ile mozna czekac i czy mozna za pomoca jakiegos narzedzia to znowu aktualizowac, kiedys sie dalo recznie
<ChaosEngine> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/t1.0-9/10153291_691729340868342_586281427_n.jpg
<drathir> Ploy: google webmaster tools mialo kiedys mozliwosc indexowania na zadanie...
<Ploy> no wlasnie
<Ploy> teraz to zmienili
<Marqin> sa tu jacys fani sematycznego wersjonowania?
 * drathir lekkim ot to tam za gitem ostatnio przepada...
<zioper> Problemik. Chce zainstalować z centrum oprogramowania aplikację, ale pojawia się błąd lib32asound2. Ubuntu 13.10 64bit.
<Ashiren> mhm
<drathir> zioper: co to skype?
<drathir> multiliba potrzebuje...
<drathir> ale ciekawe, ze w oficjalnym repo aplikacja by byla co z bibliotek 32 korzysta?
<drathir> o ile dobrze pamietam kiedys ubu mialo tylko dana architekture wlaczona domyslnie?
<Ploy> jak najszybciej zebrac polubienia na facebook czy na twitter? znacie jakies dobre sposoby?
<gjm> usuń konto
<mateusz> gjm: za dużo wykopu
<mateusz> Ploy: http://www.fancop.com/
<nvll> Ploy: najlepiej kupić
<Ploy> mateusz, FanCop jest platny czy darmowy?
<nvll> płatny
<gjm> z darmo to można co najwyżej bana dostać
<Ploy> nvll, masz na mysli wykupic reklamy w google adwords i fb ?
<nvll> mam na myśli fanpop
<nvll> na liliontransfer można kupić lajki do fanpop
<gjm> wrzucaj zdjęcia cycków
<gjm> cycki = lajki
<nvll> tak
<nvll> gjm ma racje
<gjm> koty w sumie też
<Ploy> nvll, tam jest napisane w FanCop ze wystarczy klikac lubie to innych i nie trzeba placic, nic z tego nie rozumiem
<nvll> nie korzystalem z tego
<drathir> dobra tresc ruch znajdzie i najlepsza poczta pantoflowa...
<nvll> pamiętam tylko jak właściciel http://liliontransfer.com/ się chwalił że to mają
<nvll> na forum o bitcoinie ;D
<Ploy> dziwne: na http://liliontransfer.com/ wszystko ok, z wyjatkiem tlumaczenia slowa "Certyfikaty" strona otwiera sie po angielsku a to jedno slowo w tlumaczeniu pomineli
<Ploy> i jest po polsku
<mateusz> Ploy: masz dwie opcje do wyboru, jestes slupem i klikasz komus lajki za co zbierasz punkty ktore mozesz wymienic na lajki w Twoja strone, lub kupujesz punkty ktore tez wymieniasz na lajki
<Ploy> to juz do mnie dotarlo, nie ma jakis innych sposobow na te polubienia na fb czy follow na twitter? na pewno swiat nie jest az tak ograniczony
<jacekn> Ploy: no mozesz miec dobra tresc tez
<gjm> cycki to dobry content
<mateusz> zgadzam sie z gjm
<nvll> wyjatkowo tez sie zgadzam z gjm
<jacekn> [solved]
<Dreadlish> tak
<Marqin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YMD6xELI_k zaczelo sie
<Marqin> teraz czekam na "Facebook wykupil Canonical"
<Dreadlish> to zaczekasz.
<Marqin> Dreadlish: no pare godzin
<Marqin> Dreadlish: w koncu 1.04
<Dreadlish> a.
<Dreadlish> racja
<Marqin> gz.
<Marqin> Dreadlish: http://itsfoss.com/facebook-to-buy-ubuntu-for-3-billion/
<Marqin> Dreadlish: mowilem
<Ploy> Marqin, co sie dzieje?
<Ploy> nie moge linku chwilowo otworzyc
<Ploy> jest tu kto?
<Marqin> tak
<Ploy>  dziala Ci ta komenda ? /set irc_quit_reason I'm going to sleep
<Marqin> Ploy: jak cos nie dziala to zrob /alias quit I'm going to sleep.
<Marqin> Ploy: i pamietja ze freenode pokazuje quitmsg dopiero po min 5 przebywania w sieci (zeby nie floodwali)
<Ploy> Marqin, orientujesz sie jak teraz na tym FanPage ustawic strone ktorej ja chce like zbierac?
<Marqin> na czym?
<Ploy> FanCop
#ubuntu-pl 2014-04-01
<Ploy> gdzie jest ten co mnie namowil na FanCup?
<TheNumb> :DDDDD
<mati75> FapCup?
<bastetmilo> 2Girls1Cup?
<mati75> bastetmilo: marzy ci się?
<TheNumb> wololo
<bastetmilo> mati75: cholera, masz fuksa że na tym kanale się musze zachowywać porządnie ;>
<mati75> bastetmilo: ;P
<Ploy> ktos ma duze doswiadczenie z paypal zeby wyjasnic jak to konkretnie dziala?
<gHo> Ploy: co chcesz wiedzieć konkretnie ?
<Ploy> gHo, jesli ustawiam SEK jako primary, dodatkowo mam EUR i USD to jesli ktos chce przeslac w zlotowkach to moze czy nie?
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: nie musisz.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: :DDDD
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: no muszę, no. Musze świecić przykładem :P
<gHo> Ploy: wydaje mi się że może, wtedy zostanie to przeliczone.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: pffff :D
<Ploy> gHo, ale przelicza sie wtedy na SEK czyli primary czy na USD, EUR, wiesz jak to dziala?
<jacekowski> Ploy: moze, tylko przeliczy sie na SEK
<Ploy> jacekowski, czyli po prostu na walute primary przelicza sie inna waluta nie podana na liscie tak?
<TheNumb> Ploy: to chyba już bank przelicza peeleny na sek <:
<jacekowski> Ploy: ta
<TheNumb> Ploy: obejrzyj sobie jeszcze https://stripe.com/
<TheNumb> Nowy ficzer gnome szel: http://imgur.com/a/hfJD2
<WingedHussar> A więc to jest ta nowość w gnomie
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> 'ping
<drathir> `ping
<mati75> pong
<mati75> pong
<mati75> IE6
<mati75> hmm
<mati75> drathir: masz interesujący host
<drathir> mati75: dziekuje
<Ploy> jest tu ktos kto mieszka w szwecji?
<gjm> ChanServ
<Dreadlish> ChanServ mieszka wszędzie
<mati75> ChanServ to ziomek putina
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> i pracuje w nsa
#ubuntu-pl 2014-04-02
<Dreadlish> hai
<Dreadlish> 1st przy okazji
<m477_> juz rano? ;o
<Lakii> nie
<Lakii> jeszcze sie nie obudzilem ;P
<ManganMan> dobry wszystkim
<linuxlite1969> cześć
<linuxlite1969> pomoże mi ktoś zainstalować subget?
<Ashiren> hm
<Ashiren> apt-get install subget?
<linuxlite1969> tego nie ma w tych repozytoriach
<linuxlite1969> ja to pobrałem z tej strony https://github.com/webnull/subget
<Ashiren> mhm
<Ashiren> sudo apt-get install git
<Ashiren> git clone https://github.com/webnull/subget.git
<Ashiren> cd subget && sudo bash ./install.sh
<linuxlite1969> dalem ale tam nie ma zadnego pliku sh
<linuxlite1969> moze pokaze co mi wyskakuje jak instaluje tak napisal nizej
<linuxlite1969> * Installation:
<linuxlite1969> 1. ./setup.py build
<linuxlite1969> 2. ./setup.py install
<linuxlite1969> 3. ./setup.py install_data
<linuxlite1969> 4. DONE! Run /usr/bin/subget or choose it from menu in your desktop environment
<linuxlite1969> root@Qaz:/home/muuu/Downloads/subget-master# ./setup.py build
<linuxlite1969> running build
<linuxlite1969> running build_py
<linuxlite1969> creating build
<linuxlite1969> creating build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7
<linuxlite1969> creating build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/subgetlib
<linuxlite1969> copying src/subgetlib/console.py -> build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/subgetlib
<linuxlite1969> copying src/subgetlib/daemonize.py -> build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/subgetlib
<Ashiren> stop ;s
<linuxlite1969> copying src/subgetlib/opensubtitles.py -> build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/subgetlib
<linuxlite1969> copying src/subgetlib/bus.py -> build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/subgetlib
<linuxlite1969> copying src/subgetlib/napiprojekt.py -> build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/subgetlib
<linuxlite1969> copying src/subgetlib/videoplayers.py -> build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/subgetlib
<linuxlite1969> copying src/subgetlib/allsubs.py -> build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/subgetlib
<linuxlite1969> copying src/subgetlib/trayicon.py -> build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/subgetlib
<linuxlite1969> copying src/subgetlib/napisy24.py -> build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/subgetlib
<linuxlite1969> copying src/subgetlib/subscene.py -> build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/subgetlib
<linuxlite1969> copying src/subgetlib/dialog.py -> build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/subgetlib
<linuxlite1969> copying src/subgetlib/napisy_info.py -> build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/subgetlib
<linuxlite1969> copying src/subgetlib/thesubdb.py -> build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/subgetlib
<linuxlite1969> copying src/subgetlib/__init__.py -> build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/subgetlib
<linuxlite1969> copying src/subgetlib/notify.py -> build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/subgetlib
<linuxlite1969> creating build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/subgetcore
<linuxlite1969> copying src/subgetcore/filemanagers.py -> build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/subgetcore
<linuxlite1969> copying src/subgetcore/__init__.py -> build/lib.linux-x86_64-2.7/subgetcore
<linuxlite1969> Building gettext files failed. Try setup.py --without-gettext [build|install]
<linuxlite1969> Error: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<linuxlite1969> root@Qaz:/home/muuu/Downloads/subget-master#
<linuxlite1969> okej xD
<linuxlite1969> te ostatnie linijki
<Ashiren> no to ./setup.py --without-gettext build
<Ashiren> a komunikaty wrzucaj na pastebin.com
<Ashiren> tudzien wklej.org
<mati75> linuxlite1969: wklej.org
<linuxlite1969> aaaa ja myslalem ze ten gettex to wlasnie build :P
<Ashiren> ~
<linuxlite1969> jeszcze cos nie dziala
<linuxlite1969> niby wszystko zainstalowalo ale kiedy odpalam wyskakuje Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/subget" (No such file or directory)
<linuxlite1969> zainstaluje ponownie
<Ashiren> a zrobiles tamto ./setup.py install?
<linuxlite1969> tak bez tego gettext
<linuxlite1969> i wtedy juz nie bylo komunikatu o bledzie
<Ashiren> a co bylo
<linuxlite1969> http://wklej.org/id/1320621/?hl=cpp
<Ashiren> czy jest /usr/local/share/subget/
<linuxlite1969> locale/subget nie ma
<linuxlite1969> jest
<Ashiren> ln -s /usr/local/share/subget/ /usr/share/subget
<linuxlite1969> napisalo mi ze plik istnieje
<linuxlite1969> ale kiedy odpalam program to wyskakuje Failed to execute command "/usr/bin/subget %U".
<linuxlite1969> Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/subget" (No such file or directory)
<Ashiren> a /bin/subget jest?
<linuxlite1969> i tego pliku rzeczywiscie tam nie ma
<linuxlite1969> ze tez nie bylo paczki deb to bym zainstalowal :P
<Ashiren> albo czy w folderze w ktorym budowales nie ma folderu bin albo pliku subget
<linuxlite1969> chyba nie ma
<linuxlite1969> bym sprawdzil ale nie wiem gdzie to sie budowalo
<linuxlite1969> w downloads?
<Ashiren> /home/muuu/Downloads/subget-master
<linuxlite1969> szukam jakiegos tam bin ale nie widze jak narazie
<linuxlite1969> nie ma
<Ashiren> a sam subget
<linuxlite1969> oO
<Ashiren> Oo
<linuxlite1969> dziekuje dziala :)))
<linuxlite1969> tylko jak odpalam przez ten skrot to wywala blad
<Ashiren> przenies subget do /usr/bin
<linuxlite1969> bo nie ma tego bin
<linuxlite1969> przekopiowalem caly katalog subget tam i zapewne cos zle zrobilem
<linuxlite1969> bo tam niemal same bin
<Ashiren> sum plik subget aby byla sciezka /usr/bin/subget
<linuxlite1969> zmienilem nazwe katalogu z subgate-master na subgate i kiedy odpalam ze startu wyskakuje ze nie mam uprawnienia do jego odpalenia
<linuxlite1969> Failed to execute child process "/usr/bin/subget" (Permission denied)
<linuxlite1969> musze jakos sobie pozwolic xD
<linuxlite1969> dodalem caly katalog i lipa
<linuxlite1969> a ten skrot chyba wykonuje komende /usr/bin/subget %U
<Ashiren> chmod +x usr/bin/subget
<Ashiren> chmod +x /usr/bin/subget
<linuxlite1969> dalem
<linuxlite1969> jak wchodze do katalogu subget to tam glebiej sie znajduje pliczek do odpalenia i z niego startuje
<linuxlite1969> ze startu juz nie
<linuxlite1969> musze jakos te uprawnienia edytowac bo wyglada ze wszystko juz dziala
<Ashiren> jaki pliczek?
<Ashiren> co daje ls -l /usr/bin/subget
<linuxlite1969> http://wklej.org/id/1320701/
<linuxlite1969> chodzi o to ze moge ten plik co odpala program uzyc kiedy jestem zalogowany jako root
<linuxlite1969> on jest tutaj /usr/bin/subget/usr/share/applications
<linuxlite1969> i tez w menu start
<linuxlite1969> ale kiedy wybieram z menu start to pokazuje ze nie mam uprawnien
<Ashiren> subget to caly katalog? myslalem ze plik :V
<linuxlite1969> tak
<linuxlite1969> tam jest wiele plikow
<Ashiren> pewnie niejawnie robi python subget.py
<linuxlite1969> do budowy instalacji
<linuxlite1969> a to cholera xP
<linuxlite1969> dzieki wielkie za pomoc
<linuxlite1969> jak z terminala startuje to najwazniejsze a ten skrot posaram sie naprawic kiedys :)
<Ploy_> udalo mi sie zrobic dzisiaj kawal dobrej roboty
<quryt> mam pewnien problem posiadam ubyntu 12.10 i chce zarobic update do wersji 13.04
<quryt> ale jak wybieram w update manager wyskakuje mi ze moja wersja to 12.10 jednakze dostepna wersja to 13.10
<quryt> czemu przeskakuje o jedno wydanie
<TheNumb> quryt: bo 13.04 nie jest już wspierane.
<TheNumb> Najnowsza wspierana wersja to 13.10.
<TheNumb> quryt: teraz wydania nie-LTS mają 9 miesięczny okres wsparcia.
<Quintasan_> Wie ktoś czy da się na uruchomionym systemie jakoś odmontować / na sekundę?
<Ashiren> co najwyzej remount
<Voldenet> Quintasan: da się
<Voldenet> man pivot_root
<Quintasan> Voldenet: ogólnie nie ogarnąłem, że mój root nie jest na macierzy którą chcę renameować
<Voldenet> w skrócie: robisz tmpfs, kopiujesz wszystko co potrzebne, żeby zrobić co tam chcesz na niego
<Voldenet> zmieniasz roota
<Voldenet> robisz co tam chcialeś z rootem
<Voldenet> zmieniasz z powrotem
<Ploy_> jest tu kto?
 * Voldenet wydaje odgłos wiejącego wiatru
#ubuntu-pl 2014-04-03
<gregorijus> Witam
<Ploy_> witam wszystkich
<Ploy_> zobaczcie co udalo mi sie znalezc, stary artykul ale... http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-1224503/Taxpayers-20m-benefits-Polish-children--stepped-foot-Britain.html
<Ashiren> D:
<gjm> >dailymail
<gjm> wheee
<quryt> witam all
<quryt> zrobilem ubdate do 13.10 i mam maly problem sa wszystkie ikony na pulpicie typu kosz katalog domowy ale zniknela mi ikona komputer
<quryt> w deconf editora org->gnome->nautilus->desktop
<quryt> jest zaznaczone computer-icon-visable
<quryt> natomiast pisze brak schematu
<m477_> nareszcie weekend
<CookieM> chyba dla ciebie
<jacekn> ten moment kiedy sobie zdajesz sprawe ze to nie piatek...
<Voldenet> jak to nie
<Voldenet> no faktycznie
<Voldenet> środa dopiero
<gjm> myślałem że poniedziałek
<gjm> jak dobrze
<Ploy_> mam pomysl na reklame
<Ploy_> przeciez jest czwartek
<Ploy_> czy nie?
<Ploy_> no tak czy owak mam pomysl na reklame "PODARUJ MI 1 EURO ALBO ZAGLOSUJE NA PIS"
<Ploy_> dobre?
<gjm> Nie.
<Ploy_> to moze "PODARUJ MI 1 EURO ALBO ZAGLOSUJE NA KACZYNSKIEGO"
<Ploy_> ?
<gjm> Nie.
<Ploy_> :/
<Ploy_> macie wiec jakies lepsze pomysly na reklame?
<gjm> Reklamy są do dupy.
<Ploy_> gjm, wiesz moze gdzie za darmo moge umiescic reklame?
<gjm> Wydziaraj sobie na czole. Efekt gwarantowany.
<nvll> to dobry pomysł
<Ploy_> no jeden tak zrobil, mial tatuaz "Pier***le Sad"
<gjm> Nie, "jebać sąd".
<gjm> Nie kłam.
<Ploy_> podatnicy zaplacili za usuniecie tatuaza na zyczenie krymnalisty
<Ploy_> no czy jeb*ac sad
<Ploy_> gjm, dobrze ze mnie poprawiles
<Ploy_> ponad 10 tys zl to kosztowalo podatnikow z tego co pamietam
<Ploy_> ale komentarze pod artykulem z jego wywiadem byly najlepsze
<gjm> Fascynujące.
<linuxlite1969> czy da się zmienic sterowniki do karty graficznej aby bylo tak jak na zdjeciu file:///usr/share/doc/xfce4-utils/html/C/img/hardware/nvidia2.png ? Po odinstalowaniu calkowicie sterownikow nvidia pojawiaja sie teraz tam same z xorg i kazdy ma taka sama nazwe
<gjm> ten link
<gjm> spuchłem
<linuxlite1969> a to tak skopiowalo :P
<linuxlite1969> http://www.pixin.com/wallpapers/uploads/1326146970_3135_nvidia2.png
<linuxlite1969> tak wczesniej bylo
<tengrom> cze
<Ashiren> ~
<slawekebi> Cześć. Mam pytanie dotyczące fm ranger. W jakim pliku; jaka wartość odpowiada za podział (w tym szerokość) kolumn?
<gjm> slawekebi: w ~/.config/ranger/rc.conf linijka set column_ratios
<gjm> ustawiasz proporcje
<slawekebi> gjm, zmieniłem wartość w pliku rc.conf a także w options.py i żadnego efektu.
<gjm> http://a.pomf.se/fulaor.png
<gjm> dziwne, u mnie działa
<gjm> no ale ja nie mam Ubuntu
<slawekebi> ja również, siedzę na crunchbang
<slawekebi> będę kombinował
<gjm> >crunchbang
<gjm> meh
<slawekebi> co to znaczy "meh" ??
<gjm> "Indifference; to be used when one simply does not care."
<marsjaninzmarsa> hmm, gdzie mam przeszukać logi, żeby dowiedzieć się czemu nagle mi się VPS wyłączył?
<tengrom> hej macie jakiegos prostego guida co zrobic aby flash 11.2 sie nie wysypywal :(
<Dreadlish> po co Ci flash :(
<tengrom> a jak ogladac youtuba bez flasha :(
<Dreadlish> html5
<tengrom> tez sie wysypuje
<Dreadlish> to znaczy, że nie masz problemu z flashem, tylko z czymś dalej.
<tengrom> a co jest dalej po flashu ?
<gjm> jezus
<tengrom> jak naprawic jezusa :)
<tengrom> nie wszystkie filmy z youtube mozna ogladac w html5
<tengrom> wiec i tak potrzebuje flasha
<xaxes`> 3 zdrowaśki i zadziała
<Marqin> u mnie działa
<Ploy_> no! bardzo duzo pracy ale bylo warto, mam zrobione banery standardowe we wszystkich rozmiarach
<jacekowski> youtube teraz flasha nie uzywa
<jacekowski> albo malo uzywa
<Stirlitz_> jacekowski, jasne ale kto o tym wie?
<Stirlitz_> http://wstaw.org/m/2014/04/03/Zrzut_ekranu_2014-04-03_o_23.41.53.png
<m477_> html5?
<m477_> to czemu u mnie po kliknieciu prawym na filmie jest opcja " adobe flash player"
#ubuntu-pl 2014-04-04
<Ploy_> z grafiki komputerowej cos ktos kojarzy?
<gjm> ogarniam painta
<Ploy_> gjm, mam czcionke visitor, ale po duzym powiekszeniu obrazka wykonanego przez kogos innego widac piksel po pikselu, kiedy moje po powiekszeniu tym samym czyli 400 wyladaja na lekko rozmazane, co robic?
<jacekowski> a co chcesz osiagnac
<jacekowski> bo to kwestia wybranego algorytmu do resamplingu
<Ploy_> jacekowski, http://www.google.se/imgres?imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fmedia.smashingmagazine.com%2Fimages%2Ffreebies2%2Fkosmar.png&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.smashingmagazine.com%2F2007%2F11%2F29%2Ficons-for-your-desktop-and-icons-for-your-web-designs%2F&h=264&w=424&tbnid=PXEuHkGgx0CUjM%3A&zoom=1&docid=hwz5IcrQH9CqLM&ei=0Gk-U5mkJO7b4QTR54GwCw&tbm=isch&client=firefox-a&ved=0CJwCEIQcMD8&iact=rc&dur=459&page=4&start=54&ndsp=15&biw=1366&bih=580
<Ploy_> to jest blog banner gdzie w powiekszeniu 400 % nie sa rozmazane ani troche litery
<Ploy_> a moj blog banner po powiekszeniu 400% http://millioneuro.se/media/ads/ad23-3.jpg
<Ploy_> widac go dobrze przy 100% ale czy da sie cos zrobic zeby bylo tak jak na przykladzie wyzej?
<Ploy_> moze czcionke mam zla
<jacekowski> ten twoj banner jest rozmazany juz od samego poczatku
<Ploy_> jacekowski, bo tak czcionka pokazuje
<Ploy_> to jaka mam sciagnac czcionke visitor?
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<jacekowski> zle jej uzywasz moim zdaniem
<Ploy_> ta ktorej uzywam to visitor TT2 (BRK)
<Ploy_> jacekowski, masz racje, powinno byc "No Anti-Alias"
<Voldenet> Ploy_: użyj png
<Voldenet> jpg to format służący do reprezentacji naturalnych przejść kolorów i gradientów
<Ploy_> Voldenet, tak tylko nawet w png mi pokazywalo byle jak, teraz juz jest ok, po prostu opcje No Anti-Alias trzeba bylo wlaczyc
<Ploy_> tak jak jacekowski pisal, niewlasciwe uzycie czcionki
<Voldenet> niewłaściwe użycie czcionki to jest jak ustawisz p { font-family: "Comic Sans MS"; }
<Voldenet> jak niesławny wypok pierwszego kwietnia
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Fuck, to już jutro.
<TheNumb> Quintasan: no nie?
<TheNumb> o/
<TheNumb> Najgorsze jest to, że w ten weekend mam dużo roboty ;/
<Quintasan> Hue
<Quintasan> TheNumb: masz klucz GPG?
<Quintasan> bo jest keysigning :P
<TheNumb> Quintasan: wiem, że jest party
<TheNumb> Ale nie wiem czy w ogóle wpadnę ;/
<TheNumb> O, afterek w sky tower :DDDD
<TheNumb> Przynajmniej blisko do domku <:
<TheNumb> ciul, steam się nie łączy
<TheNumb> ups
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Stream jeszcze jest down
<BlessJah> Quintasan: sesja linuksowa?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Tak.
<BlessJah> to dzisiaj?
<BlessJah> jutro
<MillionEuroSE> witam
<ManganMan> witam tak samo
<MillionEuroSE> mam pytanie
<MillionEuroSE> dot tych systemow wymiany reklam, ktos wie cos na ten temat?
<MillionEuroSE> ok, napisze o co chodzi, natknalem sie na strone w internecie gdzie widac np przekreslona flage gejowska
<MillionEuroSE> no i jak taka strona moglaby uzywac systemow do wymiany reklam skoro w wielu systemach jest zaznaczone ze nie moga reklamowac alkoholu
<MillionEuroSE> papierosow, czy nietolerancji czy rasizmu
<MillionEuroSE> czyli zakladam ze wszystkie systemy wymiany banerow maja podobny regulamin bo tego wymaga prawo
<MillionEuroSE> jednak co jesli jest to osoba prywatna, czy zakladajac strone jako osoba prywatna, moze ona wtedy umieszczac materialy jakie chce np kasyn, o alkoholu, o rasizmie i innych?
<Tracerneo> Serwer nie musi być w polsce.
<Tracerneo> Wtedy polskie prawo go nie dotyczy.
<MillionEuroSE> ale nawet gdyby byl w Polsce, to prywatnie mozna reklamowac np strony nietolerancji i inne? bo wiadomo ze firma czy instytucja nie moze
<MillionEuroSE> czy to dotyczy wszystkich, nawet osoby prywatne
<MillionEuroSE> np wiele politykow publicznie mowi ze tego trzeba powiesic, tamto zlikwidowac, oni tez publicznie wyrazaja nietolerancje
<MillionEuroSE> co z szarymi ludzmi, czy np polityk moze a taki szary czlowiek nie moze publikowac tego czego chce
<MillionEuroSE> widze ze pytanie ciezkie
<Ashiren> polityk wszystko moze
<MillionEuroSE> Ashiren, czyli rownie dobrze osoba prywatna czy nie?
<jacekowski> MillionEuroSE: dokladnie tak samo nie moze
<jacekowski> ale osoby prywatnej mniejsza szansa ze sie ktos przyczepi
<MillionEuroSE> moge podac Ci link o jakiej stronie pisze?
<MillionEuroSE> dla przykladu
<jacekowski> nie
<MillionEuroSE> a na priv?
<jacekowski> tez nie
<MillionEuroSE> ok, wiec widze tam przekreslona flage homoseksualistow
<MillionEuroSE> czyli ta strona publicznie dyskryminuje pewne grupy spoleczne
<MillionEuroSE> czyli w zasadzie lamie prawo?
<jacekowski> ta
<MillionEuroSE> no to wszystko jasne
<MillionEuroSE> Nie dopuszczam następujących stron: witryn zawierających pornografię, nagość, alkohol, narkotyki i stron łamiących prawo, kasyn i tym podobnych, rasistowskich i nielegalnych stron,
<MillionEuroSE> czy cos zostalo pominiete?
<jacekowski> napisz po prostu tresci nielegalne badz od lat 18
<jacekowski> i masz wszystko
<MillionEuroSE> no ale ale ja nic nielegalnego nie robie, ale o to chodzi ze gdybym wymienil baner z kims kto np ma na stronie rasistowskie, lub homofobijne, pornografie (w tym dziecieca, bo kto wie ile to ma lat, a nie bede szukal po stronie i ogladal wszystkich zdjec zeby sprawdzic czy tam nie ma nieletnich), czy z innymi nielegalnymi, to w zasadzie publikujac reklame dla takiej strony na zasadzie wymiany banerow tez lamie prawo
<MillionEuroSE> zgadza sie jacekowski ?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> poza tym pornografia jest legalna
<MillionEuroSE> rany, to co robic???
<MillionEuroSE> alkohol i papierosy tez sa legalne
<MillionEuroSE> kasyna tez
<MillionEuroSE> a przeciez wiadomo ze nikt narkotykow nie sprzedaje na allegro czy na stronie internetowej
<MillionEuroSE> nawet facebook nie zakazuje istnienia tam stron typu Fuck Polish Peoples
<MillionEuroSE> czyli Pierdolic Polakow
<MillionEuroSE> czyli regulamin szlag trafil jacekowski, tak?
<jacekowski> czasy wymiany banerow minely
<jacekowski> nikt tego nie robi i tak
<MillionEuroSE> czyli co, dopuszczac pornografie i wszystkie inne w razie gdyby nieszczesnik sie trafil?
<buharin> hej :)
<buharin> jest tu ktoś?
<MillionEuroSE> tak
<MillionEuroSE> ale wszystkiego nie bede pisal od poczatku
<buharin> ;o
<MillionEuroSE> ?
<MillionEuroSE> totolotek?
<MillionEuroSE> nie wiem.... juz mnie nerwy biora, od chuja egocentrykow w tym necie
<MillionEuroSE> gdzie nie zagladam "wymiana banerow" to nikt nawet slowem nie wspomina ze w zamian za wstawienie jego, on umiesci moja tu i tu
<MillionEuroSE> jedynie chrzescijanski system wymiany banerow dopuszcza ze jesli strona jest merytorycznie na "wysokim poziomie" i jest chrzescijanska to moze dolaczyc
<MillionEuroSE> ?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-04-05
<TheNumb> .
<TheNumb> Ten millioneurose...
<TheNumb> To chyba ten koleś który stracił pracę w szwecji i teraz zbiera 1 mln erło :D
<TheNumb> kurka, za późno wstałem ;/
<mati75> debil
<mati75> niech się za robote bierze
<TheNumb> fuck, przepadła mi prelekcja o geocache ;/
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> ale milusi https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/79/Maine_coon_red_tabby_white_of_10_kg.jpg
<TheNumb> mejn kóń
<mikess> łojeza!
<mikess> ktoś tu jeszcze siedzi :) te same twarze :)
<kretu> mikess: wszędzie ci sami idlerzy
<Korrok> jeden sie wystraszył
<mati75> tru
<mikess> ło
<Korrok> ciężko z tym przemytem
<Korrok> ma ktoś z Was Ubuntu 13.10?
<Ashiren> a ktos tu ma ubuntu? :O
 * nvll 
<Korrok> :O
<axii> 13 jest pechowa :P
<Korrok> dlatego pytam :D
<Korrok> wchodzę na kanał ubuntu
<Korrok> a tam tysiąc sześćset ludu
<Korrok> poczułem się jak w Częstochowie
<axii> rzeczywiscie sporo ich tam sie narobilo -.-
<Korrok> a propos Jasnej Góry
<Korrok> ten trawnik przed klasztorem w telewizji wydawał się większy
<axii> a to w tv puszczaja cos wiecej poza reklamami
<Korrok> zdarzyło się
<axii> jeszcze sa te telenowele
<axii> na kazda pore dnia
<axii> masochizm
<Korrok> i tak najlepsze są reklamy w trakcie obiadu
<Korrok> najpierw na trawienie
<Korrok> potem reklama o leku na erekcję
<axii> leki sielne lobby maja
<axii> xD
<axii> nie potrafie wytrzymac 1 reklamy
<Korrok> a następnie co? coś o cholesterolu
<axii> lykaj tablety i bedziesz zdrowy jak ryba
<axii> xD
<axii> ceny tez niezle
<Korrok> wydal się po nie pociupciasz
<Korrok> przepraszam za złamanie netykiety
<Korrok> nawróciłem się ostatnio ;]
<axii> xD
<Korrok> a co do telenoweli
<axii> to ogladam...
<axii> aahah
<Korrok> jest 6796 odcinków
<Korrok> [stan na 4.04.2014)
<axii> m jak milosc?
<axii> duzo tego
<Korrok> mody na sukces
<axii> to sama moda
<axii> a polskie jak zawsze w tyle
<Korrok> wole polskiego Ryśka
<Korrok> niż dziesiąte małżeństwo Ricza i Bruk
<Korrok> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moda_na_sukces
<Korrok> dobrej lektury
<axii> widzialem kilka odcinkow i to raczej dla hamburgerow jest dobre
<axii> bo schody za strome a zupa byla za slona
<Korrok> i weź nie obejrzyj jednego odcinka
<Korrok> i musisz wszystko powtarzać
<axii> telenowele sa monotonne bo zawsze w tych samych pomieszczeniach siedza
<axii> jak kazdy taki sam to mozna obejrzec pierwszy lepszy
<axii> nie wiem czy oni dalej kreca czy juz skonczyli
<Korrok> nie wiem, ale ten film to dla aktorów całe życie :D
<axii> ta i do tego nigdy jeszcze nie widzialem telenoweli bez problemow
<Korrok> w końcu na tym się opiera
<Korrok> każda telenowela
<axii> tam wszystko jest tak skondensowane ze nie mozna tego w spokoju obejrzec
<axii> i te muzyczki oklepane
<Korrok> polska, japońska, malezyjska, amerykańska, cygańska, norweska
<axii> wole japonskie bo lubie takie infantylne xD
<Korrok> siongcingwziąkbziąkciąg!
<axii> cos w tym stylu
<Korrok> ale czeską bym obejrzał
<Korrok> przynajmniej bym się pośmiał
<axii> takiej jeszcze nie widzialem
<axii> to dla mnie egzotyk
<axii> pewnie blisko tych polskich
<axii> klimatow
<Korrok> ambitnych
<grek> czesc mam laptopa z wifi -  po aktualizacji nie dziala
<grek> http://wklej.to/rGAqb
<grek> mowi ze sterownik jest ale nie uzywany
<grek> pod linkiem http://wklej.to/rGAqb sa wyniki komend lspci, ifconfig rfkill
<grek> nie widac zeby była down
<grek> wiec co moze byc nie tak ?
<grek> karta normalnie dzialala
<grek> ubnuntu 12,04
<grek> pomoże ktoś ?
<Belzebub> hmm
<grek> scan nie dziala - dodalem tutaj http://wklej.to/OTHzW
<Belzebub> grek: modprobe b43 co zwraca?
<grek> sudo modprobe b43
<grek> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<grek> czyli co
<Korrok> pliku brakuje?
<grek> hm ale to sie samo po instalacji stalo
<grek> mam cos zainstalowac czy cos ?
<Korrok> momencik
<Korrok> wgrywałeś kartę sieciową tak?
<grek> nie karta jest ta sama
<grek> to laptop ma wbudowana
<grek> byl aktualiozowany
<Korrok> mhm
<grek> z rok nie  byl aktualizowany albo wiecej
<Korrok> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1199741.html poczytaj
<grek> teraz wzystkie na raz nowszy kernel
<Korrok> dlatego ;)
<Korrok> nie znam się za bardzo, przyznam Ci się szczerze
<grek> ok czyli ciezka sprawa :)
<ftpd> Jak masz jakiś driver customowy, to po aktualizacji kernela trzeba go przeinstalować/przekompilować.
<ftpd> Żeby się zrobił do aktualnego kernela.
<ftpd> Identyczna sprawa jak chociazby z driverami nvidii, czy coś.
<grek> zawsze dzialalo wlacz sterowniki wlasnosciowe
<grek> teraz dalem wlacz
<ftpd> No. A teraz je musisz po prostu przeinstalować.
<grek> i sciagnal wlaczycl ale pisze ze nie jest w uzyciu
<ftpd> I one się zapewne przekompilują.
<ftpd> Znaczy - odnoszę się do known case z grafiką. Wifi na ndiswrapperze się nie bawiłem nigdy.
<grek> ok poszukam czegos moze sie uda
<grek> skoro dzialalo :)
<grek> ale inteliganty
<grek> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<grek> mowi
<grek> An unsupported BCM4312 Low-Power (LP-PHY) device was found.
<grek> Use b43 LP-PHY firmware (firmware-b43-lpphy-installer package) instead
<grek> zainstalowalem teraz restart ciekawe czy zadziala
<Korrok> czymam ciuki :D
<grek> :)
<grek> ogolnie czasem ze strownikami nie ma lekko jak by androdi wszedl na laptopy to bysmy dostali piekne steriowniki bo pewnie by juz dalo sie ich uzywac
<Korrok> do wytrwałych linux należy
<grek> niestety nie zadzialalo
<grek> :) ok nastepnym razem pokombinuje znowu
<m477_> st
<gjm> Nie.
<m477_> tak
<Matriks404> 42
<m477_> system mi 6 gb ramu zjada :/
<m477_> a klawa az pazy, eZ
<m477_> jak zyc
<Matriks404> co ty masz otwarte ze ci tyle ramu zjada? :P
<m477_> firefox 2,5gb
<m477_> a reszta to nie wiem
<Matriks404> lol
<m477_> tacy programisci dzisaj so
<m477_> 8 GB ramu a komp korzysta ze swapu :/
<Matriks404> u mnie srednio zżera 350-500 ramu, mam 1 gb w netbooku
<Matriks404> czasami mam ochote rzucic nim o sciane :P
<jacekn> m477_: ze swapu korzysta bo powinien. Nieuzywany RAM to RAM zmarnowany
<m477_> jakby co mam ponad 600 zakladek w FF otwartych
<Matriks404> nawet nie chce wiedziec jak ty sie poruszasz w tym balaganie
<m477_> dla Ciebie to balagan dla mnie opowiesc
<m477_> wszystko na swoim miejscu uporządkowane
<m477_> jak w plump fiction
<Matriks404> używasz jakiegoś rozszerzenia do zarządzania otwartymi kartami?
<m477_> tak
<m477_> sesion manager czy cos takiego
<m477_> session
 * dweller ma zajęte 5248MB z 5831MB
<dweller> wirtualki \o/
<m477_> 6/7,7 zajete i 1.2gb swapu, czemu tak?
<m477_> pewnie jakbym zrestowal FF to by o polowe mniej zrzeral
<dweller> firefox ma tendencję do nieusuwania z pamięci obrazków załadowanych
<dweller> nawet jeżeli karta już jest zamknięta od kilku godzin
<m477_> no zauwazylem ze tez luby duzo scrennow na dysku zapisywac
<m477_> lubi*
<Matriks404> usuwa je po restarcie kompa chyba
<Matriks404> chrome też tak ma jeśli dobrze pamiętam
<m477_> a jak ktos nie resetuje kompa poki sie sam nie zwiesi?
<m477_> chrome... panie idz pan w ****
<m477_> to juz w oogle
<dweller> chrome ssie
<Matriks404> też nie lubie chrome :D
<m477_> +1
<dweller> http://wstaw.org/m/2014/04/06/2014-04-06-002936_1920x1080_scrot.png
<m477_> po zresetowaniu FF 3.5gb ramu zajete \o/
<dweller> nom
<dweller> zram jest spoko jak masz mocną maszynę
<dweller> tzn procesor
<m477_> zram?
<m477_> z 2.5GB po zresetowaniu zszedl do 500MB :>
<dweller> pierwotne compcache
<m477_> glupi audacius 300MB pobiera co za syf :/
<m477_> w oogle nie wiem co java w tle robila, pomimo ze byla zatrzymana i sobie 0.5GB trzymala, lol
<m477_> z
#ubuntu-pl 2014-04-06
<TheNumb> chrome pany
<TheNumb> <:
<Ploy> witam
<gjm> ban evader
<Ploy> gjm, nie bylo wtedy zadnego spamu, rozmowa byla o nietolerancji
<Ploy> widac ze nietolerancja spotyka sie zawsze z najwieksza nietolerancja
<gjm> A jaki to ma związek z Ubuntu? :>
<Ploy> w zasadzie ... zaden
<CookieM> ubuntu: nic co ludzkie nie jest mi obce
<gjm> No właśnie, żaden.
<Ploy> CookieM, przyznaje racje UBUNTU
<Ploy> :)
<CookieM> właściwie to ten termin oznacza: człowieczeństwo w stosunku do innych ale chciałem po prostu wsadzić swoje trzy grosze
<TheNumb> Ubuntu to chyba już tylko zarejestrowant znak towarory.
<TheNumb> Z tego określenie niewiele zostało (:
<TheNumb> omujborze
<TheNumb> ale literuweg
<TheNumb> Jedną ręką trudno pisać.
<CookieM> tak, to prawda, aż bierze na mdłości od tego "człowieczeństwa" ale nie od dzisiaj wszystko, co dotknie niewidzialna ręka rynku, zamienia się w... wiadomo co
<CookieM> stallman przyjął ostatnio z radością plany ubuntu dotyczące wyrzucenia wyszukiwajki amazona tak btw
<TheNumb> Mam gdzieś stallmana.
<TheNumb> Jedyna dobra rzecz którą zrobił to gcc.
<CookieM> no, żiżek to on nie jest, ta jego lewicowość taka trochę naiwna
<CookieM> ale czego wymagać od informatyka-hakera
<Ploy> cala noc siedzialem, napisalem ponad tysiac linii kodu zeby sie dowiedziec ze wystarczy napisac jedna linijke kodu w innym miejscu zeby aplikacja zaczela dzialac jak nalezy
<Ploy> dobrze ze za glupote nie karaja
<jacekowski> liczy sie jakosc nie ilosc
<Ploy> jacekowski, no jakosc akurat mi sie udala
<Ploy> ale jakim wysilkiem...
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> ma ktos moze chwilke i szyfrowany spod ubu /home ?
<quryt> czy konfigurowal ktos moze code blocks do pracy z biblioteka qt5
<quryt> bo za nic nie moge sobie z tym poradzic
<Ashiren> a to nie lepiej qtcreator tak natywniej
<quryt> w sumie masz racje
<Ploy> ubuntu
<Ploy> jest tu kto?
#ubuntu-pl 2015-03-30
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> jacekowski: moge pm?
<drathir> what i heard, never used...1
<drathir> sry...
<m477> wybaczam
<tomodachi> ja tez
<ChaosEngine> to nadstawcie policzki
#ubuntu-pl 2015-04-01
<kazimiera> alo
<kazimiera> ktos bawil sie kiedys w rootowanie komurki?
<kazimiera> nie moge dac sobie rady z moja
<Ashiren> mhm
<Ashiren> kiedys zrootowalem komurke jajowa
<kazimiera> :D
<tomodachi> ja tylko rootowalem androidy
<Ashiren> i blackberry
<tomodachi> crackberry
<kazimiera> robie zgodnie z instrukcja sony
<kazimiera> On your Xperia™ J, press the Volume up button at the same time as you connect the other end of the USB-cable
<kazimiera> i powinna swiecic dioda niebieska
<kazimiera> a mi swieci zielona
<kazimiera> i dupazbita :(
<kazimiera> czyli nie moge do tego fastboot sie podlaczyc czy jak to sie nazywa
<Ashiren> a probowalas apke  towelroot
<kazimiera> mam xperie j
<tomodachi> sprawz inny FAQ
<tomodachi> czesto sie nie zgadzaja
<kazimiera> Ashiren: apkre na fona?
<Ashiren> towelroot dziala na wiele roznych modeli
<tomodachi> albo troche sie ruznia na inny reviziej itd
<Ashiren> tak, za pomoca 1 klikniecia
<Ashiren> https://towelroot.com/
<gjm> komurki sie ruznia
<drathir> kazimiera: jak tam odpisali cos z men-u czy zle kojarze nick?
<drathir> bry...
<kazimiera> dobrze :)
<kazimiera> nie z men-u tylko nowej ery
<kazimiera> gdzie tam...
<drathir> kazimiera: czyli tak jak myslalem ;p oni nie chetni do takich rzeczy...
<kazimiera> mi tam to w sumie nieszczegolnie zalezy, ale kolezanka sie wkur...
<drathir> to monopol jeden wielki i jak to zwykle bywa tam tylko na ich korzysc, zeby dobrze bylo... byleby nie za otwarte i nie za szeroko dostepne...
<drathir> na dobra sprawe to pdf-y ksiazek mogliby udostepniac... ;p
<kazimiera> a co z tymi wolnymi podrecznikami tak btw ?
<drathir> kazimiera: tam gdzie przekretow da sie mniej robic to nie tak szybko w zycie wchodzi...
<kazimiera> Ashiren: w google play nie widze tej apki
<Ashiren> sciagnij z internetu
<Ashiren> wiadomo ze w google play nie bedzie apki do robienia root
<Ashiren> ja zawsze najpierw to probuje a potem kombinacje z odpowiednim modeem
<kazimiera> mam nadzieje ze ta apka nie zrobi ququ wielkiego komurce ;)
<drathir> kazimiera: backup danych zawsze bezpieczniej zrobic ;p
<kazimiera> nie mam specjalnie nic na tej komurce, bardziej mi chodzilo zeby pozniej system wstal na niej
<kazimiera> phone isn't currently support ;(
<gjm> yes. i don't
<Ashiren> no trudno
<kazimiera> hmmm czy kto mnie oswieci czy dobrze poszedl root ?
<kazimiera> http://pastebin.com/LcG6HAD9
<drathir> !badpastebin
<drathir> kazimiera: przetestuj na comodo...
<kazimiera> tzn?
<drathir> kazimiera: comodo ma swoj dodatek do polaczen monitorowania ktory roota wymaga...
<drathir> jak nie zrootowany to poinformuje...
<kazimiera> nie chce nowych aplikacji
<jacekn> kazimiera: no to otworz konsole i wpisz "su"
<jacekn> kazimiera: jak dziala to dostaniesz konsole z rootem
<kazimiera> tak zrobilam
<kazimiera> jest #
<kazimiera> wiec ok
<TheNumb> .
<Ashiren> (nie kot) https://i.imgur.com/wGhIiOz.jpg
<pcctw> a co?
<pcctw> ;)
<en0x> pussy
<pcctw> hej mam pytanko laika... ;)
<pcctw> jak podać ściezke do katalogu głownego (system) a nie home podczas kopiowania?
<en0x> e?
<en0x> nie rozumiem pytania
<pcctw> ok to prosciej
<pcctw> w katalogu home/muzyka mam piosenke
<TheNumb> a, to pewnie chodzi Ci o ~
<TheNumb> ;p
<en0x> kto go wie o co mu chodzi
<TheNumb> ~/Muzyka = /home/uzytkownik/Muzyka
<en0x> cp ~/muzyka/piosenka /tmp/
<en0x> D
<en0x> ;D
<TheNumb> mv ~/muzyka/piosenka /dev/null
<en0x> cat ~/muzyka/piosenka > /dev/dsp
<en0x> chyba teraz juz nie ma dsp
<TheNumb> chyba jest
<pcctw> i chce ja skopiowac (cp) do katalogu sys/block
<en0x> lol
<TheNumb> pcctw: na ciul?
<TheNumb> :|
<en0x> pewnie sie mu nudzi ;D
<TheNumb> ta
<pcctw> nie nudzi :p czekajcie sprobuje bo chyba wiem co walilem zle...
<pcctw> momento...
<pcctw> to taki przyklad - a tak serio to probuje skopiowac dzwonek z katalogu muza do katalogu z dzwonkami w telefonie
<DaZ> ogarnij montowanie partycji
<TheNumb> no
<DaZ> takich jak pamieci usb
<TheNumb> pewnie android
<DaZ> albo mtp, jak masz ten gnuj w telefonie
<TheNumb> to mtp
<DaZ> ,_,
<DaZ> moj sie przedstawia jako normalny usb storage
<pcctw> ale dzwonki mam w katalogu system
<pcctw> robie to za pomoca termianal
<TheNumb> :|
<DaZ> pcctw: ja mysle, ze tobie sie wydaje, ze masz :3
<pcctw> no bo za pomoca plikow to mi odmawia dostepu :/
<pcctw> ja wiem to nawet bo sprawdzilem ;)
<DaZ> i gdzie jest ten katalog system? ;3
<en0x> w /system
<en0x> :D
<DaZ> czy to robak z makiem?
<en0x>  czy jak tam pisal /sys/block
<pcctw> Devices/system/media/audio/ringtones
<pcctw> tutaj chce skopiowac swoj dzwonek
<en0x> glwt
<pcctw> co?
<pcctw> no nie chce scierwo
<pcctw> mowi mi ze nie moze stworzyc bo nie ma takiego miejsca docelowego  - ale widze ze probuje to znaleźć w home - jak go zmusic do zapisania w system :/
<en0x> zainstaluj windowsa
<pcctw> mam juz jednego - scierwo jeszcze wieksze :p
<pcctw> aaa chyba niezrozumienie - chodzi mi o operacje na telefonie
<pcctw> a co to to mtp?
<Ashiren> a nie mozesz w karcie pamieci zrobic katalogu Ringtones i tam wrzucic
<TheNumb> nie
<Ashiren> przy pomocy adb
<TheNumb> bo w ubuntu nie działa
<TheNumb> musi zainstalować archa
<TheNumb> z kde
<pcctw> moge - ale to nie rozwiazuje problemu, bo moge wybrac dzwonek tylko z listy z tego katalogu Devices/system/media/audio/ringtones
<TheNumb> bieda
<Ashiren> ln -s /dev/null Devices/system/media/audio/ringtones
<TheNumb> po co się męczysz w terminalu
<TheNumb> jak są menedżery plików na androida
<TheNumb> ,_,
<pcctw> tzn co? nie da sie wkleic zadnego pliku do katalogu głownego?
<Ashiren> ale zapis do /system w androidzie wymaga roota
<TheNumb> pcctw: musisz mieć uprawienia roota ;d
<pcctw> ale koledzy/kolezanki - kto wam powiedzial ze mowa o androidzie
<TheNumb> ubuntu touch?
<Ashiren> a po co ci ringtones
<pcctw> no jak w terminalu wklepie sudo to nie to samo?
<TheNumb> pcctw: out do #ubuntu-touch
<TheNumb> ;x
<pcctw> TheNumb, w rzeczy samej :)
<TheNumb> tam będą wiedzieli jak upsuć
<TheNumb> mało kto używa tego gunwa
<TheNumb> :P
<Ashiren> i w ubuntu touch nie mozna wybrac sobie dzwonka?
<TheNumb> Ashiren: chyba jeszcze nie dorobili
<TheNumb> :^)
<pcctw> TheNumb, wiesz jak to jest - nie dla psa kiełbasa, nie dla byle kogo ubuntu :p
<TheNumb> ja się zaśmiałem jak powiedzieli, że nie można zmienić tapety
<TheNumb> "design decision"
<pcctw> Ashiren, no wlasnie kurwa im sie zapomnialo chyba....
<TheNumb> hue hue hue
<TheNumb> nawet w srajfonie można
<pcctw> TheNumb, oni sie smiali z ciebie raczej - bo tam nie ma czegos takiego jak tapeta...
<Ashiren> ~ https://cl.ly/image/0k3k1s452y0z
<pcctw> czasem lepiej sie nie odzywac - nie skapuja zes idiota - czy jakos tak to szło ;)
<TheNumb> Ashiren: mysql workbench?
<Ashiren> eclipse
<Ashiren> ale to nie moje
<pcctw> ufff udało sie :)
<pcctw> dzieki za nie-pomoc :p
<Ashiren> polecamy sie na przyszlosc
<pcctw> ;)
<drathir> ale ta tapeta zawsze gdzies tam jest, podmienic powinno sie dac...
<TheNumb> no tak
<TheNumb> ale nie żeby kowalski musiał grzebać w fs żeby podmienić tapetę
<TheNumb> :P
<Ashiren> sounds like gentoo
<TheNumb> no
<Ashiren> no?
<gjm> no
<pcctw> drathir, nie ma tapety - jest tylko ekran blokady - ten z kółeczkiem - no i tutaj tło możesz zmienic
<pcctw> ale to tylko widzisz przy odbokowywaniu ekranu - bo potem nie ma czegos takiego jak tapeta czy pulpit
<Ashiren> tylko terminal
<TheNumb> pulpet
<drathir> pcctw: ekhm... to takie troszke ze tak powiem dziwne...
<pcctw> tzn co? brak pulpitu i tapetki? bardziej dziwne, w kwestii przyzywczajeń jest brak przycisku wstecz :d
<pcctw> z terminala wklepałem tylko zapomniałem o zamontowaniu dysku :p korek
<drathir> pcctw: lol tylko do przodu czy jak?
<drathir> albo slepa uliczka i reset?
<pcctw> drathir, musisz jakis filmik obejrzec ;) nie ma wcale przyciskow ten telefon (takich nawigacyjnych)
<pcctw> ale zastosowane rozwiazania sa calkiem niezłe - nadal się przyzywczajam ale dobrze to wygląda (biorąc pod uwagę początki systemu)
<drathir> pcctw: nie mow ze na wsttrzasy sie nawiguje co to wii drugie? ;p
<drathir> nom musze zobaczyc;p byleby nie na glos...
<pcctw> ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2015-04-02
<barti_> witam
#ubuntu-pl 2015-04-03
<grek> czesc
<grek> wie moze ktos jak odpalic zagubionuy program
<grek> http://pastebin.com/07MiaPeR
<gjm> pacman -Ql picapy
<gjm> :>
<grek> ?
<grek> ze co :)
<TheNumb> grek: dpkg -L picapy
<grek> http://pastebin.com/Ca6EdkeE
<TheNumb> /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/picapy/bin/picapy
<TheNumb> hmm ;]
<TheNumb> /usr/share/applications/extras-picapy.desktop
<TheNumb> hmm
<TheNumb> ciekawe gdzie może być ten program
<Ashiren> ln -s /dev/null /bin/picapy
<grek> chyba ccos to nie dziala
<grek> http://pastebin.com/xRKDBQdL
<grek> program jest w /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/picapy/bin/picapy
<grek> tak jest w tym desktop
<TheNumb> nie masz zainstalowanego python-lxml
<TheNumb> ktoś wdupił i nie umie dobrze zapaczkować
<grek> ok doinstaluje to
<TheNumb> ja zmykam
<grek> ok dzieki za pomoc
<grek> ale i tak to nie dziala :) http://pastebin.com/hdVYfxF7
<gjm> pebkac
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3 https://i.imgur.com/yP8Mm0R.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-04-04
<Ashiren> aww https://i.imgur.com/kkkaBYc.jpg
<DaZ> :333
<gjm> :3
<drathir> bry...
<montolivo> czy da rade nagrac płyte dvd w linuxie w trybie live?
<gjm> to jest linuks
<gjm> tu nic się nie da
<montolivo> jak to
<montolivo> czy mozna nagrac płyte w trybie live?
<drathir> to soundblastery live chyba byly?
<montolivo> co  ma soundblaster do nagrywania płyty ?
<mati75> live
<mati75> system z płyty jeszcze może uruchomiony?
<montolivo> nie
<mati75> brasero, k3b, xfburn, wodim
<mati75> trudno google użyć?
<montolivo> chce nagrac  płyte dvd z pendriva w trybie live programem do nagrywania
<montolivo> ja wiem ze te programy są do nagrywania
<montolivo> nie wiem tylko czy da sie nagrac w trybie live
<mati75> czemu ma się nie dać?
<montolivo> bo nigdy nie nagrywałem w ten sposób
<montolivo> wiec sie pytam
<montolivo> ok
<montolivo> jeszcze  jedno
<montolivo> jaki format video musze nagrac na dvd  zeby  odtwarzacz  dvd mi odtwarzał?
<montolivo> jest to  starszy odtwarzacz dvd
<TheNumb> najlepiej taki stary żeby odtwarzacz umiał
<gjm> polecam jp2gmd
<montolivo> a jak sie nazywa ten stary format ?
<montolivo> gjm co to za program
<montolivo> jakis program do konwersji potrzebuje
<drathir> tak z ciekawosci co to ten tryb live?
<drathir> i tak troche slabo z pendrive robic iso z racji, ze pliki moga byc edytowane, czy uszkodzone... co obraz z suma kontrolna to obraz...
<jacek_> Cześć
<jacek_> czy jak ściągnę najnowszą wersję Network Managera ze strony producenta (wersja 1.x), zadziała?
<gjm> producenta?
<jacek_> zes trony rpgramyu
<jacek_> ze strony programu, źle się wyraziłem
<TheNumb> jacek_: nie
<TheNumb> Bo inne aplikacje dalej są zlinkowane z bibliotekami networkmanagera z repozytorium.
<TheNumb> Jeśli chcesz mieć świeżego networkmanagera to zainstaluj arch linuxa.
<jacek_> dzięki, no to pozostaje WVDIAL :(
<TheNumb> albo gentoo unstable :)
<TheNumb> chociaż w stable też jest networkmanager 1.0
<TheNumb> jacek_: a co nie działa?
<jacek_> TheNumb, niewiele ogólnie działa, sypie się ten program na urządzeniu mobilnym
<TheNumb> jaki program?
<TheNumb> jacek_: jakie urządzenie? :D
<gjm> ~ » pacman -Qi networkmanager | grep version
<gjm> Version        : 1.0.0-2
<TheNumb> tak
<jacek_> modem mobilny USB, mam trzy różne
<TheNumb> jacek_: mi działa
<TheNumb> Zero problemów.
<gjm> mi działało dawno temu
<TheNumb> jacek_: w 15.04 chyba jest świeży networkmanager.
<gjm> jak używałem
<TheNumb> A nie
<TheNumb> 0.9.10
<TheNumb> xD
<jacek_> u mnie jest ok tylko na ethernet i WiFi
<TheNumb> jacek_: u mnie działa.
<TheNumb> HUJAWEJ E3272
<gjm> to może nie wina NM? :>
<jacek_> może modemy mam kiepskie
<TheNumb> jacek_: ZTE?
<jacek_> ZTE również, i HUJAWEJ
<TheNumb> jacek_: no u mnie wszystkie pięknie działają :(
<jacek_> na Manjaro jest ok, ale zauważyłem że Ubuntu ma starszą wersję
<TheNumb> ubuntu wszystko ma starsze
<TheNumb> :D
<gjm> >Manjaro
<gjm> fagget
<gjm> xD
<TheNumb> Tak
<jacek_> u żony też lipa, oboje mamy Xubuntu 14.04.2
<jacek_> ale Majnaro z Xfce za ciężkie
<TheNumb> może brakuje zależności w xubuntu
<TheNumb> usb_modeswitch masz?
<TheNumb> i modemmanager
<jacek_> tak, mam
<jacek_> też mam
<TheNumb> ;f
<jacek_> wvdiala walnę chyba
<jacek_> w 12.04 też wvdiala używałem bo NM wkurzał
<jacek_> chciałem zgłosić buga, ale już zgłoszony :( od 2012 roku
<TheNumb> wvdial zawsze działa
<jacek_> dokładnie, super program
<jacek_> i chyba zaraz zamienię
<jacek_> dzięki panowie, Wesołych Świąt!
<TheNumb> Wesołych kerneli.
<jacek_> ;)
<scet> Panowie chciałem udostepnić pliki między 2 komputerami z Ubuntu przez Sambe. Klikam na folder PKM i Local Network share,
<scet> zaznaczam wszystkie pola i zmieniam uprawnienia do folderu.
<scet> Folder w sieci widać ale kiedy chce go otworzyć dostaje komunikat:
<scet> Nie można uzyskać dostępu do położenia
<scet> Zamontowanie zasobu Windows się nie powiodło: Brak dostępu
<scet> co może być nie tak?
<drathir> scet: moze rekursywnie prawa dostepu sprobuj...
<scet> a jak to zrobic?
<scet> nawet jak klikam na kompie z którego udostepniam folder to ten sam komunikat mi wyskakuje :/
<drathir> scet: nie prosciej filezilla i po ssh?
<drathir> samba=winzgroza=problemy ;p
<scet> a da sie przez filezilla ?
<scet> myślałem że służy tylko do łączenia do ftp
<scet> masakra z tą sambą
<drathir> scet: pewnie, normalnie na ssh sie polacz na usera z linuxa....
<drathir> tylko port ssh otworz...
<scet> już odpalam zobaczymy co z tego będzie :)
<drathir> scet: szybsze w konfiguracji, bezpieczniejsze i ogolnie mniej problemow... a jak po lanie to w opcjacj filezilli ustaw 10 jednoczesnych polaczen...
<scet> jest może jakiś tutek do tego? bo zanim sam to odnajde to ranek mnie zastanie :)
<drathir> scet: w ubuntu chyba dalej jest ufw?
<drathir> sudo ufw allow SSH
<drathir> i jusz port otwarty, w adres ip komputera uzytkownik nazwa uzytkownika i haslo haslo usera port 22...
<drathir> i masz dostep do folderow na linuxie zdalny...
<scet> działa :)
<scet> dzięki
<scet> a jest jakaś alternatywa do samby? tak żeby tylko jeden folder na win udostępnić i najlepiej na hasło :)
<gjm> ftp?
<drathir> scet: darkhttpd ;p
<drathir> czy tam lighthttpd/apache/czy inne ngnixy... albo pythonowe servery nawet...
<scet> powalcze jeszcze z tą sambą jak nie wystartuje to będę testował inne
<scet> a co może być powodem tego że stacjonarki z ubuntu nie widzi mi w sieci? :)
<scet> net jest po kablu a nie wifi ale to chyba nie ma znaczenia
<g-> witam
<g-> mam wielki problem z scryptem ap-hotspot czy jest może ktoś kto pomógł by mi ustawić moją kartę sieciową w tryb AP
#ubuntu-pl 2015-04-05
<gjm> [solved]
<Virusup> cze
<Virusup> jest tu kto?
<gjm> nie
<Virusup> ok. mam problem na ubuntu studio...
<Virusup> za chiny ludowe nie moge sie polaczyc z netem...
<Virusup> ciagne neta z telefonu... po kablu.
<Virusup> na wszystkich ubuntu od 9 dzialalo a na studio 15 za chiny..
<Virusup> moze ja cos zle ustawiam.?
<Virusup> co powinienem zrobic?
<DaZ> dobrze ustawiać :3
<Virusup> ?
<Virusup> nie kapuje...
<Virusup> niestety nie jestetm zabiegly w ubuntu..
<gjm> co dokładnie nie działą?
<gjm> s/ą/a/
<Virusup> niewidzi mi telefonu.
<Virusup> mam lg e430
<Virusup> zawsze wszedzie dzialalo nawet bez zadnych dodatkowych ustawien.
<Virusup> poprostu sam wykrywal i dzialalo a teraz kicha
<Virusup> nawet blytotha nie widzi!!!
<gjm> w telefonie nie trzeba czegoś przestawić?
<Virusup> a upgraze 15 studio na 14 ubuntu sie niestety nie da..
<gjm> co pokazuje networkmanager?
<Virusup> karte eth0 i loopa
<Virusup> nic wiecej..
<Virusup> karta jest oczywiscie ale nie korzystam z niej.
<Virusup> tulko po kablu usb targam.
<Virusup> internet ciagne poprzez wifi do telefonu a z niego kablem do kompa!
<gjm> wejdź w ustawienia i spróbuj dodać połączenie ręcznie
<Virusup> i wiem, ze wiekszosc ludzi ma taki problem ale nikt nie ma skutecznego rozwizania..
<gjm> skąd wiesz?
<Virusup> tak... bylem ale mi telefonu nie widzi... wiec jak moge dodac ustawienia. jezeli ustawie tel na pamiec masowa to jest ok. ale jak przelacze na net to nawet nie pisnie.
<Virusup> a wiem stad ze cala noc przeszukiwalem dzisiaj internet...
<Virusup> a jaki masz pomysl z tymi ustawieniami recznymi\?
<gjm> próbowałeś dodać ręcznie? czy nie wiesz jak?
<Virusup> dokladnie to nie wiem ale korzystalem z pomyslow innych i nic nie dawalo. raz mi sie nawet cos tam udalo ale nonstop sie laczyl i rod razu tracil polaczenie i tak caly czas co sekunde.
#ubuntu-pl 2016-04-04
<root____8> Witam wszystkich emerytow
<root____8> i nie tylko
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<gjm> pozdrawiam was ciule
<mati75> łącze się z wami w bulu i nadzieji
<firemark> proszę się wyrażać
<bastetmilo> cześć
<gjm> \o/
<gjm> kto się zjawił
<bastetmilo> ja
<bastetmilo> ja się zjawiłam
<bastetmilo> dziś nadaję z Malty
<jacekn> ladna wysepka
<firemark> z malty? daleko
<bastetmilo> daleko? przeciez to wciaz Europa...
<Dread> ano
<Dread> idzie w ciągu 24h dolecieć
<Dread> :D
<bastetmilo> Dread: ze 3h się leci chyba tylko
<Dread> ano
<bastetmilo> w każdym razie Malta jest fajna, ale już się znudziłam i ciągnie mnie dalej. W sumie już bym na Jamajkę uderzyła, ale w czerwcu mam byc w Wiedniu i nie chce mi się potem wracać
<AleksiejLublov> Ci tu o Jamajce, a ja się cięszę, że do Edynburga lece w piątek
<jacekn> a Ladny tez Edynburg
<jacekn> Malta jest ladna ale to dziura straszna w 30 minut to chyba na rowerze sie da przejeciac z jednego konca na drugi
<bastetmilo> Malta to nie tylko Malta ale tez Gozo i Comino.
<jacekn> no tak, Gozo mozna przejechac rowerem w 15 min a Comino to chyba na nogach w 10 :)
<jacekn> w kazdym razie bardzo ladna jest Malta
<gjm> bastetmilo: co Ty tak podróżujesz?
<Dread> może lubi
<bastetmilo> gjm: jestem digital nomad :)
<gjm> ta, widziałem :)
#ubuntu-pl 2016-04-05
<beboj> witam jesli ktos jest zainteresowany pomoca z Javy zapraszam na priv po szczegoly....witam jesli ktos jest zainteresowany pomoca z Javy zapraszam na priv po szczegoly....
<firemark> bez odbioru
<beboj> firemark :)
<Ashiren> tj ty pomagasz czy inni maja pomóc? ;v
<BlessJah> nie wiem co to było, ale mam wrażenie że powinienem jakoś zareagować
<BlessJah> nastawię mu marsa
<BlessJah> niech go sobie jak chce tłumaczy
<Ashiren> hm?
<BlessJah> Ashiren: wygladalo i brzmialo jak spamer, a szczegoly na priv jakby jakas kase chcial, gdybym nicka nie kojarzyl to bym wykopal
<beboj> oj tam oj tam , tylko nie spamer
<beboj> nie tak mialo byc... w kazdym razie..
<marek_> mam pewien problem ze swoim ubu. chodzi o to ze po wlaczeniu pc jak codzien zatrzymuje sie na ekranie logowania. po prawej stronie na gorze jest przycisk wylacz lub wstrzymaj. no i tutaj jest problem bo chcac nacisnac przycisk wylacz komp mieli mieli i nie wylacza sie
<BlessJah> beboj: nie wiem jak inaczej mogłoby być
<beboj> :p
<bastetmilo> o, BlessJah
<bastetmilo> czy ja nadal mam tu opa czy juz mi zabraliscie? ;)
<firemark> ja chce opa na sobotę
<firemark> :(
<Ashiren> czemu
<firemark> no ty wiesz dobrze czemu
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: masz
<bastetmilo> whoohoo
<firemark> dobranoc kochani
#ubuntu-pl 2016-04-06
<tobiasz29> o/
<drathir> bry...
<beboj> obry
<beboj> ktos kiedys cos uzywal parabola OS?
<firemark> wut
<beboj> k nvm moje pytanie zwiazane bylo z lezacym mirrorem w nl :p
<beboj> jako ze mamy czasy  ze ludzi emaja po 5 osow otwartych na swoich virtualkach myslalem ze moze trafie
<drathir> beboj: na czym to bazuje?
<beboj> arch
<gjm> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<gjm> usuń to
<beboj> :P
<drathir> gjm: wyjatkowo sie z Toba zgodze ^^ ;p
<beboj> skad taka niechec? :)
<dweller> beboj: czemu nie użyjesz samego archa w takim razie
<gjm> bo arch ssie
<beboj> co sadzicie o tym: https://minifree.org/
<beboj> ?
<beboj> to co zamkniete pozostaje otwarte dla wybranych  a to co otwarte jest zawsze otwarte :P
<tobiasz29> beboj: ++
<beboj> rutkowska  tez fajny os wypuscila
<tobiasz29> wanda?
<beboj> Qubes:p
<drathir> lol: * Some icons in the Qubes Manager application might not be drawn correctly when using the Xfce4 environment in Dom0. If this bothers you, please use the KDE environment instead.
<drathir> https://www.qubes-os.org/doc/releases/3.1/release-notes/
<Ashiren> hm?
#ubuntu-pl 2016-04-07
<gjm> 1st
<tobiasz29> pff
<marek__> potrzebuje waszej pomocy. otoz moj sprytny syn dzisiaj bawił się moim komputerem. i teraz po właczeniu wyskakuje mi komunikat :
<marek__> błąd : błędny blok środowiska
<marek__> da się z tym żyć ale jak to usunąć.
<marek__> na google nic nie ma na ten temat
<Ashiren> hm
<Ashiren> po angielsku to by bylo Error: invalid environment block
<marek__> spotkal się ktos z czyms takim. są dwie mozliwosci albo syn wylaczyl system na sztywno w listwie albo aktualizacja.
<marek__> przewiduje to pierwsze
<Ashiren> a google mowi cos takiego https://askubuntu.com/questions/191852/error-invalid-environment-block-press-any-key-to-continue
<marek__> udało się !!! wielki dzieki Ashiren
<Ashiren> wee
<gjm> 5zł
<gjm> marek__: nie lataj tak
<marek__> sorki ze wam zasmiecam ale ustawilem sobie klienta irc na nowym systemie
<marek__> wybaczcie blad ale ucze sie ubu i byc moze jeszcze robie glupie bledy
<trotylizator> marek__: nie przejmuj się, kto wie jak, ten se ustawi klienta irc tak, że nie śmiecisz  :)
<marek__> mecze sie z xchatem by przy starcie od razu wystartowal zminimalizowany i to pewnie dlatego
<jacekowski> co tam sie dzieje u ludzi?
#ubuntu-pl 2016-04-08
<marek_> clamav? czy jest jeszcze jakas alternatywa? co polecacie?
<Dread> a powiedz mi
<Dread> po co Ci antywirus?
<marek_> mam jeszcze w domu kompa z windows i dosyc czesto uzywam pendrive
<marek_> nie mialem do czynienia z clamav. jak oceniacie jego skutecznosc?
<Dread> wiesz, że syfy z windowsa poza windowsa nie wyskakują?
<marek_> antywira na ubuntu mialbym tylko do czyszczenia pena,
<marek_> tak na wszelki wypadek
<Dread> serio nie widziałbyś co jest syfem, a co nie?
<EnCePenCE> Dread: jak chce, to czemu negujesz jego zamiary?
<Dread> bo nadal wierze, że ludzie nie są takimi debilami, żeby nie umieć rozróżnić exeka, którego nigdy na tym pendrivie nie było od ich legitnych zdjęć z kotem.
<d42> Dread: hurr durr durr derp derp derp xD
<d42> chce antywirusa to niech sobie ma.
<marek_> Dread troche poleciales
<EnCePenCE> Dread: Może nie ma czasu na analize zawartości pendrivce. Są lepsze rzeczy do roboty.
<Dread> nie ma czasu na wypieprzenie autorun.inf i katalogu o dziwnej nazwie? XD
<Dread> geez
<jacekowski> na linuxie wirusy z windowsa nie dzialaja
<drathir> marek_: freshclam nie zapominaj...
<jacekowski> a clamav jest wart tego co kosztuje
<jacekowski> czyli nic
<marek_> a po co komus kalkulator skoro mozna liczyc w pamieci?
<marek_> dzieki za porade drathir
<EnCePenCE> Dread: Nie każdy ma podejście takie jak ty -,-
<Dread> EnCePenCE: ojeju, ukrzyżuj mnie.
<Dread> dajesz
<Dread> strzelaj do polaka
<EnCePenCE> Mogę wyrażać swoje zdanie i nie zabronisz mi tego
<marek_> ludzie nie nakrecajcie sie
<marek_> ja tylko pytalem o wasze zdanie na temat clamav, nie chcialem wywolywac jakiegos sporu
<Dread> jest gównianny
<Dread> i tyle
<marek_> cos widzieliscie co mozna zaadoptowac ?
<drathir> marek_: spokojnieDatabase updated (4303021 signatures) from database.clamav.net (IP: 193.1.193.64)
<drathir> Clamd successfully notified about the update.
<EnCePenCE> marek_: z antywirusów na linuksa?
<marek_> wiem ze to troche dziwne ale kto pyta ...
<EnCePenCE> marek_: jest wiele rozwiązań (eset, avats), ale drogie
<EnCePenCE> *avast
<marek_> za free co wartego uwagi ? czy raczej sobie odpuscic
<jacekowski> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pUAydjne5M
<EnCePenCE> to raczej sobie odpuść
<BlessJah> `seen ftpd
<marek_> eh
<BlessJah> od pół roku :/
<BlessJah> nigdzie nie mogę dobrej dokumentacji do instalacji ubuntu z preseedem - przy stawianiu LVM się zatrzymuje
<jacekowski> to jest malo wazne
<jacekowski> wlasnie laduja paliwo do drugiego czlonu
<drathir> ^^
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wysylasz cos w kosmos?
<jacekowski> nie ja
<drathir> jacekowski: ++
<jacekowski> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDh4uK9PvJU
<drathir> "https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sh8V0COrrzE" "https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7pUAydjne5M"
<BlessJah> trzy linki i co teraz ogladac
<Ashiren> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
<BlessJah> gryźcie się
<jacekowski> BlessJah: trzy monitory
<drathir> jeszcze nasa streama ma ;p
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zostały w pracy
<jacekowski> wyladowal
<BlessJah> i to na wzburzonym morzu
<BlessJah> ciekawe czemu nie lapia go na barce siatkami
<jacekowski> bo po co
<jacekowski> srodek ciezkosci jest tak nisko ze nie trzeba
<drathir> z takimi silnikami to ciagu na korygacje raczej mu nie zabraknie ;p
<drathir> sam wyladuje i go do domu zaciagne ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2016-04-09
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aNnjEnv_460svwm.webm
<marek_> u mnie pogoda pod psem
<marek_> i juz mi sie nic nie chce
<Ashiren> ach te psy
<gjm> Ashiren: :_D
<tobiasz29> u mnie leje ... 4C
<tobiasz29> gjm: a ty nie wstajesz? za kapsla nie chwytasz?   :>
<gjm> nie mam kapsla ,_,
<tobiasz29> ._.
<tobiasz29> no to w turystykę, ja przed chwilą wróciłem  ]:)
<tobiasz29> ... ze sklepiku (żeby nie było)
<gjm> jo, zara
<tobiasz29>  \o/
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/aL3xgXh.jpg
<tobiasz29> Ashiren: ++   :)
<tobiasz29> firemark: :P
<tobiasz29> ;]
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/TlUWpzy.jpg
<EnCePenCE> jakie programy do backupu polecacie?
<Dread> zależy jak złożone
<Dread> bacula/rsync
<EnCePenCE> backup danych z jednego dysku na drugi, w formie przyrostowej
<EnCePenCE> łatwe przywracanie i przeglądanie danych w kopii
<firemark> tobiasz29: co ja ;-P
<gjm> Ashiren: https://z-1-scontent-waw1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/12963388_1071729239564888_2529848103367242646_n.jpg?oh=a2968ac07f099f4993212390c31dfe45&oe=57897FAE
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> EnCePenCE: lvm z snapshotami ;p
<tobiasz29> firemark: już ty dobrze wiesz  ;]
<EnCePenCE> drathir: tylko wtedy system plików nie może być pewnie zamontowany
<drathir> EnCePenCE: nie jestem pewien czy w locie nie robi, bo to tylko zmiany sledzi jakos...
<EnCePenCE> btw, robił ktoś raida 1 (software) z dysków zewnętrznych na USB?
<firemark> EnCePenCE: dlaczego o tym pomyślałeś?
<EnCePenCE> bo mam przed sobą dysk USB
<firemark> to nie będzie wydajne raczej
<EnCePenCE> pamiętam, kiedyś testowo się bawiłem, na debianie 8, to podczas botowanie montował tylko jeden dysk
<EnCePenCE> drugiego z jakiegoś powodu nie chciał i zawsze macierz leżała
<drathir> EnCePenCE: moze porty lataly ;p
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/DZe1B4N.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m4so20NXrY1qbe5pxo1_1280.jpg
<drathir> swiat sie konczy... https://news.slashdot.org/story/16/04/09/0051246/ubuntubsd-is-looking-to-become-an-official-ubuntu-flavor?utm_source=rss1.0mainlinkanon
<noobSaibot> witam
<noobSaibot> dlaczego lubuntu zainstalował się w katalogu @ a nie w głównym ?
<gjm> ić stont
<noobSaibot> chcesz w mordę ?
<Ashiren> :1.5 https://i.imgur.com/36ayo9y.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/Ks02IpQ.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2016-04-10
<tobiasz29> o/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: http://www.ubuntu.com | Używaj http://ubuntu-manual.org/ | Zachowuj się kulturalnie |  Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org
<kopernik> witam
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<tobiasz29> cześć
<marek__> ja również witam
<kopernik> :)
<firemark> cześć.
<drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-04-03
<drathir> mati75: ping moge pm?
<slawek> Witam ]
<malutka> hejo
<slawek> Potrzebuję url stacji radia Maryja do odtwarzacza mocp. Może ktoś pomoże?
<malutka> o lol...
<malutka> nie ja xD
<slawek> a może?
<malutka> slawek, ja Ciebie proszę
<malutka> :>
<slawek> i ja Ciebie też proszę
<slawek> malutka
<malutka> ja Ciebie proszę bardziej slawek ...
<slawek> malutka, ale ja Ciebie jeszcze bardziej proszę niż Ty mnie teraz prosisz...
<malutka> slawek, ja Ciebie na kolanach już prszoę bez takich - proszę ja Ciebie ;)
<slawek> Może Ashiren pomoże...
<slawek> malutka, ale jak byś poszukała to by nic się nie stało...
<gjm> Czemu mi kobietę zaczepiasz? :>
<slawek> ja?
<malutka> :)
<d42> CHCESZ SIE BIĆ
<d42> also za moich czasów to radio maryja po prostu miało wystawiony stream na stronie jakoś sensownie
<malutka> nie odpisujcie slawek kowi
<drathir> oho zaczyna sie ^^ ;p
<malutka> xD
 * drathir tam proponuje odbiornik analogowy ;p odbieraja nawet pod ziemia ^^
<slawek> ale ożywiłem czat ogólny, wreszcie z ,,krzaków" powychodzili
<Dread> no jak cholera
<slawek> Dread :)
<drathir> slawek: byleby Ci niewyrozumiali nie powychodzili ^^
<malutka> hue hue hue
<malutka> nie pomagać mu
<malutka> xD
<malutka> sam sobie niech poszuka slawek
<slawek> drathir dokładnie
<slawek> malutka ale jesteś...
<malutka> no jestem jestem
<slawek> mała wredotka
<gjm> Idę w swoje krzaki.
<malutka> ja też :D
<gjm> Piwo, kot i dobra muzyka :>
<malutka> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FQK5gxpqfQ
<gjm> Flirtini.
<gjm> Nigdy tego nie kumałem.
<malutka> no bo jesteś za młody... gjm
<malutka> idę spać, nara
<gjm> :>
<mati75> drathir: pong
<Ashiren> swoja droga to radio maryja ma dobre nadajniki
<Ashiren> wszedzie szumi ale automatyczny dostrajacz od razu znajdzie radio maryja
<drathir> Ashiren: z tym pod ziemia nie zartowalem ^^
#ubuntu-pl 2017-04-04
<jarzyna> śmierdzi
<bastetmilo> YO!
<gjm> Siema :)
<bastetmilo> szybkie pytanie
<gjm> Nie wygląda na szybkie.
<bastetmilo> Czy ktos ma ajfona i najnowesze Ubu i moze mi powiedziec czy moze zamontowac ten glupi telefon zeby sciagnac zdjecia
<bastetmilo> gjm: powoli pisze no, wez sie
<gjm> Ja nie mam ajfona, ale przekleję tam gdzie mają.
<bastetmilo> wszystko mi dzialalo tylko jak durna pała zrobiłam update ios i przestało działać
<bastetmilo> a wogole co tam słychać u Was?
<gjm> 10:06 <@antoszka> Dlaczego nie ściągnie sobie webguiem z iClouda?
<bastetmilo> dlatego że po kablu jest szybciej
<gjm> Chyba, że akurat nie działa.
<gjm> Ale okej, to ma sens.
<bastetmilo> dlatego ze siedze w jeb**** argentynie gdzie internet jest tak zły, tak bardzo do pupy że gorzej tylko w Kolumbii było
<bastetmilo> ale tam przynajmniej mobilny działał
<bastetmilo> (czasem)
<gjm> :D
<bastetmilo> a teraz bede siedziec 1.5 miesiac w Peru i nie sadze żeby sytuacja tam była lepsza
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> bastetmilo: witaj... kope lat... ^^
<bastetmilo> siema drathir
<bastetmilo> ja wiem że kopę lat :)
<drathir> bastetmilo: a to z mtp-ka nie korzysta teraz ?
<drathir> bastetmilo: a daj mtp-detect spod linii komend i zobacz czy go widzi...
<drathir> bastetmilo: w argentynie tam moze byc troche meshnetow w sumie... ale z dosteem do urzadzen wifi nawet uzywanych nie jest kolorwo cenowo... ;/
<bastetmilo> Argentyna ogolnie jest spoko, ale internet (zwlaszcza po Urugwaju) mnie tak rozczarował, że zepsuł mi cały pobyt. Bardzo nie lubie kiedy nie moge pracować
<gjm> Bardzo lubię, kiedy mogę nie pracować.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: nie da sie
<TheNumb> mam srajfona i najnowsze ubuntuntutu na roboczym laptopie
<TheNumb> libimobiledevice nie ogarnia najnowszego iOS
<Ashiren> trzeba bylo kupic normalny telefon
<drathir> bastetmilo: a to ma jakas wersje ten iphone?
<TheNumb> nokia 3310 przestała mi wystarczać
<TheNumb> ;p
<drathir> w sensie os-a...
<bastetmilo> Ashiren: kupię w US jakiegos androida, ale to dopiero w maju
<TheNumb> android to syf
<TheNumb> nie ma żadnego telefonu z androidem który by nie ssał
<TheNumb> iphone to też hovno
<TheNumb> :(
<TheNumb> ja chcę lata 90-00 i polifoniczne dzwonki ;)
<drathir> mozna sie pobawic z xczyms w stylu https://launchpad.net/~ingo/+archive/ubuntu/ios7support http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<TheNumb> drathir: to jest wbudowane w gnome
<bastetmilo> TheNumb: a to jest jeszcze coś na rynku innego co nie ssie?
<TheNumb> po prostu nie działa dobrze z iOS 10.2 i nowszymi
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: liczyłem na ubuntu phone
<TheNumb> jednak nie
<TheNumb> :(
<TheNumb> nie przyjmie się
<TheNumb> to jest raczej ciekawostka
<drathir> Filesystem Access Done 9.3.3 Using iFuse with fuse, on GNOME using GVFS >= 1.5.1 or kio_afc on KDE.
<TheNumb> drathir: GVFS ma wbudowaną obsługę
<TheNumb> ;p
<TheNumb> i nic z tego
<TheNumb> nowsze iOS nie haziają
<drathir> TheNumb: myslalem, ze nie moze byc nic gorszego od ttp, a jednak ^^
<TheNumb> ubuntu ma libimobiledevice w wersji 1.2.0
<TheNumb> nowszej nie dostaniesz
<drathir> ttp/mtp*
<drathir> bastetmilo: lineageos podobno...
<TheNumb> lineage tak samo nie działa jak cyanogen
<drathir> a i jestem ciekaw jak tam tizen sobie radzi...
<TheNumb> jedyne co daje lineage to prawie działającego gołego androida
<TheNumb> ale większość telefonów ma gorszą jakość zdjęć bo producent ma jakieś swoje bloby :(
<drathir> TheNumb: neo900 powinno byc wzorem dla producentow tel moim zdaniem... i wszystko powinno isc w otwarte oprogramowanie... a nie czort go wie co pod obudowa tak naprawde siedzi...
<TheNumb> drathir: i tak neo900 to tylko mokry sen stallmana
<TheNumb> typowy konsument tego nie kupi
<drathir> z radiem to praktycznie niemozliwe, ae hard off switch wystarczyc musi...
 * drathir tam <bez urazy> nie wie jak mozna 3k  dac za tel...
<gjm> <muka>
<TheNumb> drathir: z androidem jest tak, że albo dajesz 3k za telefon, albo masz chinski botnet za 600 zł
<TheNumb> czyli dwa botnety w jednym bo google i chiny
<TheNumb> i pewnie jeszcze instalujesz fejsbunia, to trzeci też się znajdzie
<drathir> TheNumb: nom straszne to to...
<TheNumb> ostatnio byłem świadkiem ddosu robionego przez redirectora facebooka ;D
<TheNumb> tego od outlinków
<TheNumb> masakra po prostu
<gjm> Ja mam kozacki telefon.
<gjm> http://www.mgsm.pl/pl/katalog/lg/gs101/LG-GS101.html
<drathir> szkoda, ze iphone ssh nie ma to moznaby sie zdalnie jkos dobic...
<TheNumb> drathir: jak zrobisz jailbreak to jest.
<TheNumb> masz nawet apta ;p
<drathir> O.o
<TheNumb> :D
<drathir> bastetmilo: a z ciekawosci to ma slot sd? jesli nie szyfruje plikow moze przez sd sie pobawic i po przenosic?
<gjm> >ajfon
<gjm> >sd
<gjm> 10/10
 * drathir nie zdziwilby sie gdyby nie mialo ;p
<gjm> W jakim Ty świecie żyjesz.
<Dread> on żyje w świecie swojego archa i piwnicy
<drathir>  Dread dread strzal w dziesiatke i nokii 3210 6230i i n900 ;p
<Dread> do tego nie wie co to polskie znaki i przecinek
<Dread> jakby mu armia radziecka chałupę najechała to by nawet nie zauważyli
<Dread> po prostu by zalali betonem żywcem xD
<drathir> gjm: ale czesto sie nad tym zastanawiam ;p 10:57 < gjm> W jakim Ty świecie żyjesz.
<drathir> Dread: betonu szkoda ;p
<Dread> tak
<Dread> wystarczy gruzem zasypać
<drathir> Dread: to predzej...
<jarzyna> gdzie wsky
<jarzyna> xD
<jarzyna> Dread: o, cześc
<Dread> cześć jarzyna
<gjm> Nie.
#ubuntu-pl 2017-04-05
<jarzyna> gjm: cześć malutka
<jarzyna> :*
#ubuntu-pl 2017-04-06
<malutka> Hej
<drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-04-07
<gjm> :>
<confluency> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZuCT4PmurY
#ubuntu-pl 2017-04-08
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> https://i.redditmedia.com/sB8WkX1G8PioyU1m2xgdz-VHBtr3Z3lmp5ocapHYmks.jpg?w=738&s=ecdbf54e4a2ca82bef2151bf6d7e3175
<Ashiren> :3 https://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2017/04/4037e09c11ca63917b6c14560307f99d.mp4
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aG18g2w_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> :D http://i.imgur.com/M7dOWye.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/dwOReh6.gifv
<malutka> Słodkie kotki
<malutka> <3
#ubuntu-pl 2017-04-09
<drathir> bry...
<GratisLPG> dobry
<malutka> Hej
<GratisLPG> hej
<diogenes_> witaj
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<diogenes_> witaj, kawy?
<Ashiren> pozno na kawe
<diogenes_> wtedy whiskey?
<Ashiren> o, chetnie
<Ashiren> brzmi jak whiskas
#ubuntu-pl 2018-04-02
<malutka> o/
<Wizard> malutka: o/
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> *!*@185.236.200.243
<malutka> tez banan drathir ?
<drathir> malutka: nom niestety jeszcze sie nie znudzlo ^^
<drathir> supernetsy z krabam ;p
<Wizard> Eee, co wy tak banujecie?
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Jeszcze działa
<drathir> Wizard: zle boty...
<Wizard> Siema.
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<Wizard> Cześć, Ashiren.
<Ashiren> hm?
<Wizard> A, tak patrzyłem :P
<Wizard> Dziś dla odmiany nie chlałem.
<drathir> Wizard: prawidlowo, trzeba wytrzezwiec i sil nabrac na ponowne okazje...
#ubuntu-pl 2018-04-03
<gjm> Wizard: O, cześć.
<BlessJah> Dread: całe freenode tak, na poziomie freenode są zresztą często zbanowani
<malutka> o/
<Wizard> gjm, BlessJah
<Wizard> Dzień dobry.
<Wizard> Ależ zimno dziś.
<Wizard> Kiedy w końcu będzie lato?
<jacekowski> tu juz juest
<jacekowski> 14C bylo wczoraj
<jacekowski> dzisiaj chyba nawet wiecej
<Wizard> No teraz jest 15°
<Wizard> I pochmurno…
<Wizard> Zimnoooo
<BlessJah> Wczoraj zero i przelotne opady śniegu, dzisiaj już cieplej.
#ubuntu-pl 2018-04-04
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2018-04-05
<Wizard> Cześć
<gjm> No cześć.
<Wizard> O, gjm
<Wizard> Co tam w gimbazie?
<malutka> o/
<gjm> Stara bieda.
<Wizard> malutka: o/
<gjm> Wy się chyba nie znacie, btw.
<malutka> a powinniśmy?
<gjm> Nie sądzę.
<malutka> :)
<Wizard> malutka: Co takiego zabawnego? :D
<Wizard> Bo mnie wywaliło
<Ashiren> wlasnie dlatego
<gjm> The Funniest Joke in the World
<Wizard> Jesteście żałośni :)
<malutka> :3
<Ashiren> chyba ty
<Wizard> Ashiren: Czemu?
<malutka> nie czemu, tylko dlaczego
<Wizard> Dlaczego?
<Wizard> I tak nie odpowie ;)
<Wizard> Wstydzi się.
<Wizard> #przegryw :P
<gjm> :>
<Ashiren> :c
<Wizard> Ashiren: Nie przejmuj s^ę
<Wizard> Haha, nikt tu nawet już nie rozmawia.
<Wizard> Ja pierdzielę :D
<Wizard> forum.ubuntu.pl to samo, same jakieś gównoposty w stylu „Jak zrobić partycje, żeby mieć Windows”
<Wizard> Albo „nie działa mi egzotyczne urządzenie biurowe, do którego sterowniki kończą się na windows xp” ;D
<gjm> Tutaj nikt nie ma Ubuntu.
<Wizard> Ja mam. W sercu :P
<confluency> Ja mam.
<gjm> A o forum zapomniałem z 10 lat temu.
<Wizard> Ale znam kogoś, kto ma.
<Wizard> mario_7 chyba tam już sam został
<gjm> Też znam, nasza sekretarka.
<gjm> Czasem jej naprawiam.
<Wizard> Jaaaaaaa, masz startap?
<gjm> Ja Cię nie obrażałem.
<Wizard> A gdzie ja cię obrażam?
<gjm> >startap
<Wizard> Wiadomo, teraz w Polsce to jest tak zajebiście z robotą, że jak masz 5 lat doświadczenia w kodowaniu albo linugzach, to już jesteś CEO jakiejś obiecującej firmy.
<Wizard> I piszą o tobie artykuł w NaTemat.
<Wizard> „Polska firma zrewolucjonizuje rozrzutnik gnoju”
<gjm> Trochę to.
<Wizard> I zawsze piszą w czasie przyszłym, że zrewoucjonizuje ;D
<Wizard> Tak na szybko zajrzałem i wyskoczyło od razu to: http://innpoland.pl/142327,centrum-nowoczesnej-audiologii-elektroniczna-kostka-do-terapii-autyzmu
<Wizard> ;D
<Wizard> Rzygać się chce, jak się patrzy na taki syf
<Wizard> No ale nic, taki kraj.
<Wizard> Przynajmniej programisty w miarę godnie żyją.
<gjm> >Naukowcy z Kinetic – Centrum Nowoczesnej Audiologii (CNA) opracowali prototyp elektronicznej kostki, która może odmienić życie dzieci z autyzmem. Cube Mirror, bo tak nazywa się polski wynalazek, składa się monitorów, na których wyświetlane są obrazki, słowa, liczby itp.
<gjm> oddałem kał
<gjm> Wizard: Also, nie, teraz w przemysłówce siedzę.
<jacekn> ciekawe ile osob z tego kanalu w ogole siedzi w polsce
 * gjm 
 * malutka siedzi
 * jacekn nie
 * confluency nie
<d42> prosze siedzieć w polsce
 * Wizard siedzi z piwem na tarasie.
<Wizard> I z kotem ^^
<jacekn> chyba z laptopem
<jacekn> czy ircujesz z kota?
<Wizard> Z laptopem, kot siedzi obok
<d42> za mnie kot ircuje
<Ashiren> aww
<confluency> Będę w kwietniu.
<Ashiren> juz jest kwiecien
<Ashiren> klamczuchu
<confluency> Przepraszam; w czerwcu. Muszę liczyć na palcach, żeby tłumaczyć.
<Wizard> Tłumaczyć co na co, bo nie ogarniam?
<BlessJah> Wizard: jeśli czytasz tylko innpoland i natemat, to tak
<Wizard> Nie czytam tego, czasem tylko zaglądam, żeby wiedzieć, co się w ojczyźnie dzieje. A oni są najśmieszniejsi z tych, którzy udają poważnych
 * BlessJah zajrzał z ciekawości na aszdziennik, zaklasyfikowanie ich jako "udających poważnych" byłoby nadużyciem
<Wizard> A co ma jedno do drugiego, BlessJah?
<Wizard> Co ty, jakiś pisowczyk-narodowiec jesteś, że cię tak dupa piecze od natemat?
<BlessJah> Wizard: generalizujesz opinię na podstawie smiesznych artykułów z nieśmiesznych portali
<d42> ten rząd ssie pęto, taka prawda
<d42> tyle dobrego, że każdy ssie pęto i przynajmniej tym razem nie jestem sam w bólu dupy :3
<d42> chyba, że tak po prostu obrażamy polske
<d42> to tak, polska też ssie pęto
<d42> startupy ssą pęto, kuny, dziki, łosie, jelenie
<confluency> Wizard: tłumaczyć nazwy miesięcy z angielskiego na polski.
<confluency> Wizard: najłatwiej jest liczyć od maja.
<Wizard> confluency: Ale czemu z angielskiego na polski? o_O'
<Wizard> confluency: Mieszkasz już trzy miesiące za granicą i trochę zapomniałeś polskiego? :D
<d42> confluency już wszystko zapomniał
<d42> taki to ten nasz kolega jest :3
<Wizard> #lua
<Ashiren> !?
<Wizard> Nie wpisało się /j ;/
<Ashiren> /j #lua,0
<confluency> Wizard: mieszkam 29 lat za granicą.
#ubuntu-pl 2018-04-06
<gjm> Nielegalny imigrant.
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<Dread> ojej, tu wczoraj jakaś rozmowa poważna była
<gjm> tzw. wypadek przy pracy
#ubuntu-pl 2018-04-07
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/cE6jgYJ.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/k8g9vNu.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/4I2zHj80pOk94P1vl1wC5MD3Iu9bymugvu5kzsYHO8c.jpg?w=576&s=eb7a3fa33c7177b38c7604238de1f28e
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/O8oxkz_clV5iLztIYnNbnLV11o-s6mUItoCRCA9P0g0.jpg?w=576&s=75951b9af7dce3d59d4f920e4a1fab1c
<Wizard> Siema
<Wizard> Ashiren, czekaj, zejdę na dół ;P
<Wizard> Albo nie, nie chce mi się
<Ashiren> !!
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/B1w1QBX0sSX91HNFB1utoQ_XQDek7FmCoKbd_NEkl8k.jpg?w=576&s=2546b37b451e35e2d09a1afb441f44d2
<Wizard> :*
<Wizard> Umarliście kanał
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/rY4j2pVsg4lsnhKhik3hHEHSlV_3VCPONsyaijSeqvU.jpg?w=768&s=b18c32b9b54133c355ad8ac2c57b023f
<Wizard> Idę na dół
<Ashiren> ić
<Wizard> Jestem
<Wizard> Ashiren: Bardzo wolno się wrzuca
<Wizard> Ashiren: http://wstaw.org/w/4Png/
<Wizard> To mój
<Wizard> http://wstaw.org/w/4Pnj/
<Wizard> To sąsiada. Tylko uciekł za drzewo, jak mu chciałem zdjęcie zrobić :(
<Ashiren> :3
